# X299, why does it not get the love it deserves!!!



## gtz

Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).

But all that was 3-4 years ago, when X299 was stupid expensive and just a year ago CPU the 3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers. Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none and new 3900X/3950X are running close to retail.

I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.

So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay today and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping. I will be using this as my daily driver.

Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.

But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't wait to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).
> 
> But all that was 3-4 years ago, when CPU ran retail or 100 minus retail (3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers). Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none.
> 
> I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.
> 
> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay todayq and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping.
> 
> Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.
> 
> But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't want to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


K so I'll explain why. 10900k beats out the 10900x in gaming by 10 fps stock for stock with turbo enabled while overclocking higher while ryzen 5000 smokes the x299 CPUs core for core in production while keeping up in gaming. 
That being said x299 is dirt cheap if you look around on forums. I paid 450 for my x299 deluxe and a 7900x and 350 for my rampage apex and a 7800x for my media pc. I'm gonna use the apex in my main and swap the deluxe to my media pc. 
That being said I enjoy memory overclocking so quad channel memory 10 cores and a slight hit in fps to have a platform I'd enjoy alot more is worth to me. 
Also x299 has a pcie lanes advantage so if you must have intel and want to run multiple nvme drives and multiple gpus for workstation stuff x299 is your only go.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).
> 
> But all that was 3-4 years ago, when X299 was stupid expensive and just a year ago CPU the 3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers. Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none and new 3900X/3950X are running close to retail.
> 
> I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.
> 
> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay today and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping.
> 
> Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.
> 
> But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't wait to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


Do not and I repeat do not vice grips the ihs to remove it. The substrate will crack. Buy the delid tool and be careful.. there's smds all around the core but one side so you gotta get it right.
Delided and custom loop that 7940x will probably do 4.7-4.8


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Do not and I repeat do not vice grips the ihs to remove it. The substrate will crack. Buy the delid tool and be careful.. there's smds all around the core but one side so you gotta get it right.
> Delided and custom loop that 7940x will probably do 4.7-4.8


Will keep this in mind, I delidded the 4770K and 7700k with vice grips in the past. It will be on a custom loop, just finished ordering the block.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Will keep this in mind, I delidded the 4770K and 7700k with vice grips in the past. It will be on a custom loop, just finished ordering the block.


The pcb on skylake x is alot thinner than ivy and haswell. Trust me nicked the substrate on my 7900x trying exactly what you said and mine was delided in the past. I bout crapped myself but it still works


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> K so I'll explain why. 10900k beats out the 10900x in gaming by 10 fps stock for stock with turbo enabled while overclocking higher while ryzen 5000 smokes the x299 CPUs core for core in production while keeping up in gaming.
> That being said x299 is dirt cheap if you look around on forums. I paid 450 for my x299 deluxe and a 7900x and 350 for my rampage apex and a 7800x for my media pc. I'm gonna use the apex in my main and swap the deluxe to my media pc.
> That being said I enjoy memory overclocking so quad channel memory 10 cores and a slight hit in fps to have a platform I'd enjoy alot more is worth to me.
> Also x299 has a pcie lanes advantage so if you must have intel and want to run multiple nvme drives and multiple gpus for workstation stuff x299 is your only go.


Was not really comparing retail pricing or a 10900X. As I mentioned in the post of pure gaming is involved the best deal right now is the 10600KF that BandH is running at 230. If you want extra cores then the 10850K is good at around 400 (I managed to snag one for black Friday for 370). 

But the post was for gaming and production, and for my clients needs his 10920X at 4.9 is a clear winner. Which cost him 400, and is in between a 3900X and 5900X. 

But I agree I never realized how cheap x299 dropped up until this week. Never really gave it a thought since I was soured all those years back. But a 7940X for 340 is crazy, if you do production and gaming it is a the chip to get.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> The pcb on skylake x is alot thinner than ivy and haswell. Trust me nicked the substrate on my 7900x trying exactly what you said and mine was delided in the past. I bout crapped myself but it still works


Reminds back in 2015 I managed to get my hands on the elusive 2696V3 (Haswell-E 18 core with the errata bug and BCLK overclock could hit 4.0 on the cores) my daughter (1 year old at the time) grabs it from my desk and chunks it hard on my ceramic tile floors. Huge nick in the corner but luckily still worked.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Was not really comparing retail pricing or a 10900X. As I mentioned in the post of pure gaming is involved the best deal right now is the 10600KF that BandH is running at 230. If you want extra cores then the 10850K is good at around 400 (I managed to snag one for black Friday for 370).
> 
> But the post was for gaming and production, and for my clients needs his 10920X at 4.9 is a clear winner. Which cost him 400, and is in between a 3900X and 5900X.
> 
> But I agree I never realized how cheap x299 dropped up until this week. Never really gave it a thought since I was soured all those years back. But a 7940X for 340 is crazy, if you do production and gaming it is a the chip to get.


Easily if you don't mind used parts. Alot of people for production won't do that though . It's a severely underated platform in my opinion and honestly my 7900x at 4.7 is more than fast enough for gaming.


----------



## amder

Its an okay platform. Motherboards seem very overpriced for me in Canada, I did find a EVGA X299 Micro for $180 new which was fair for what it is. I did delid my 7740x and apply liquid metal, its running at 5GHz. You for sure want a delid tool with these chips as the smd/transistors are super close to the edge of the IHS. I believe the i5 7640x and i7 7740x are the exception to that and could be "carefully" done with a good razor blade, but for how much it costs for a delid kit just buy one.


----------



## Section31

Great post. I regret moving to ryzen after spending so much on x299. In the end all i needed was an Heatkiller Mo-Ra3 420 setup i did this year, upgrade to an optimus sig v2 and redo the custom loop like i am doing now. 

I only moved to ryzen because of the heat generated by intel x299.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Section31 said:


> Great post. I regret moving to ryzen after spending so much on x299. In the end all i needed was an Heatkiller Mo-Ra3 420 setup i did this year, upgrade to an optimus sig v2 and redo the custom loop like i am doing now.
> 
> I only moved to ryzen because of the heat generated by intel x299.


If you can keep it cool x299 is where it's at.


----------



## Section31

o1dschoo1 said:


> If you can keep it cool x299 is where it's at.


Yup. I thought by going away to ryzen, i could reduce the heat and save on cooling. Guess what I still ended up buying more cooling but this time was right investment. Not sideway projects though I learned a lot from it and have the build done in way I will no longer need much changes except hardware in 2023.


----------



## D-EJ915

Issue with X299 was (and still is) that it's not really much faster than X99 and the original motherboards were very RGB-ified and lacking in VRM and cooling so they sucked. Those things combined with high price, poor quality TIM under IHS and the 8700k coming out right after really killed the popularity of X299 among enthusiasts.


----------



## Section31

D-EJ915 said:


> Issue with X299 was (and still is) that it's not really much faster than X99 and the original motherboards were very RGB-ified and lacking in VRM and cooling so they sucked. Those things combined with high price, poor quality TIM under IHS and the 8700k coming out right after really killed the popularity of X299 among enthusiasts.


They fixed that in the 2nd release sadly. I had one of the best deal x299 first gen boards too, the X299 Apex and even bought an heatkiller VRM block for it.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> Issue with X299 was (and still is) that it's not really much faster than X99 and the original motherboards were very RGB-ified and lacking in VRM and cooling so they sucked. Those things combined with high price, poor quality TIM under IHS and the 8700k coming out right after really killed the popularity of X299 among enthusiasts.


Initially yes, when it launched it was a laughing stock. Originally it's top tier CPU was the 7900X. That is why I stuck with the 6950X for an extra year and a half. Like mentioned earlier they offered very little when released and once the 7980xe released it was super expensive. Pure gaming I will always recommend the 10600KF (super cheap at the moment), like you mentioned the 8700K. But for production it this point in time Skylake X makes sense, especially at it's price point. My go to for client builds that need production has been the 3900X and 3950X. Especially just a few months ago before the 5000 series release the 3900X went new stupid cheap. 

But at this point in time both the 3950X/3900X go for retail and the 5900X/5950X are non existent. I purchased the 7940X for 340, not only is this CPU slightly better in gaming than the 3900X, it will also match the 3900X or edge it in production. 

Like others mentioned yes these CPUs are hot, drawing 200w + but that never bothered me. This build will be water cooled.

Now yes the motherboard selection was not good. Whoever thought it would be ok to split the VRM in half and stick it in the back is beyond me, especially an underpowered one. Motherboard manufactures assumed the 7800X and 7820X were going to be popular but like you said the 8700K was the clear choice. 

But like o1dschoo1 mentioned people are scared of used even if they trust me. Like the 10920X build, that dude did not want a 3900X even. The 10920x build took some convincing.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Any boards to look for/look out for specifically? Looking for something to play around with and didn't realize I could get a 7940X for so cheap.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Any boards to look for/look out for specifically? Looking for something to play around with and didn't realize I could get a 7940X for so cheap.


Ok board wise x299 rampage vi apex, x299 dark or x299 deluxe should be your go to. You can get them used on eBay for around 200-250. Beyond that post a wanted thread here. I picked up my 7900x and a x299 deluxe for 450 shipped. 

Honestly it's a fun platform to tinker with and the gaming performance is there if and if you overclock the mesh and cores. Memory controllers top out at 4k quad channel usually..


----------



## 8051

It's strange that quad channel DDR4 never seemed to make a diff. in gaming performance -- even in open world titles.


----------



## o1dschoo1

8051 said:


> It's strange that quad channel DDR4 never seemed to make a diff. in gaming performance -- even in open world titles.


I'll tell you why lol cause dual channel ddr4 can top what quad channel ddr3 can do. Simply not memory limited anymore. That got me thinking... Wonder what my bdie kit can do if I pull two sticks.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).
> 
> But all that was 3-4 years ago, when X299 was stupid expensive and just a year ago CPU the 3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers. Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none and new 3900X/3950X are running close to retail.
> 
> I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.
> 
> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay today and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping. I will be using this as my daily driver.
> 
> Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.
> 
> But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't wait to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


Delid direct die cool it with liquid metal.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

I take it an EVGA X299 Micro probably isn't the greatest idea? Amazon has it for ~$125; figure that and a 7940x (~$350ish) would be cheap and fun to play with.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I take it an EVGA X299 Micro probably isn't the greatest idea? Amazon has it for ~$125; figure that and a 7940x (~$350ish) would be cheap and fun to play with.


No I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole lmao. Cheapest option x299 deluxe off of eBay. Or post on here asking. Ik someone on here that might sell a asrock taichi x299 board


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> No I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole lmao. Cheapest option x299 deluxe off of eBay. Or post on here asking. Ik someone on here that might sell a asrock taichi x299 board


To the for sale subforum I go!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I take it an EVGA X299 Micro probably isn't the greatest idea? Amazon has it for ~$125; figure that and a 7940x (~$350ish) would be cheap and fun to play with.


Imma give you this huge warning. These i9x series chips run super hot above 4.5ghz.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Imma give you this huge warning. These i9x series chips run super hot above 4.5ghz.


Hopefully a Nemesis 360GTS won't hold it back too much (I can always add a couple of random 240s too I guess). It'll definitely be with a D15S for a bit though.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Hopefully a Nemesis 360GTS won't hold it back too much (I can always add a couple of random 240s too I guess). It'll definitely be with a D15S for a bit though.


delid it direct die cool it with liquid metal. it took a 360 slim hardware labs rad and a gtx 420mm with deltas on the 360 and thermaltake fans on the 420 to keep my 7900x below 70c at 4.8. and thats avx load.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Delid direct die cool it with liquid metal.
> View attachment 2475508


Nice

I received my water block today. 

The ram gets here Tuesday. The ebay seller emailed today stating there was a mistake in the listing. He listed the incorrect frequency and timings. Its the same ram pictured just inputted the specs wrong. It is 4 sticks of 8GB delta team force 3200CL16. These were only 76 shipped and after taxes so I am ok with it. Reason why these chips were so cheap was because the seller listed them as not working but he emailed the sticks works perfect but the led/RGB does not work.

CPU arrives Wednesday and board on Thursday. 

Really excited, this whole combo was less than 700.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice
> 
> I received my water block today.
> 
> The ram gets here Tuesday. The ebay seller emailed today stating there was a mistake in the listing. He listed the incorrect frequency and timings. Its the same ram pictured just inputted the specs wrong. It is 4 sticks of 8GB delta team force 3200CL16. These were only 76 shipped and after taxes so I am ok with it. Reason why these chips were so cheap was because the seller listed them as not working but he emailed the sticks works perfect but the led/RGB does not work.
> 
> CPU arrives Wednesday and board on Thursday.
> 
> Really excited, this whole combo was less than 700.


Y'all got me wanting a 7940x or a 7980xe and all I do is game


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> To the for sale subforum I go!





o1dschoo1 said:


> No I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole lmao. Cheapest option x299 deluxe off of eBay. Or post on here asking. Ik someone on here that might sell a asrock taichi x299 board


How is the EVGA X299 FTW K? I quoted jedi because this is 129 new and 116 used on Amazon as well. I already have a Asus Strix E coming but for 129 it is the cheapest by far.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> How is the EVGA X299 FTW K? I quoted jedi because this is 129 new and 116 used on Amazon as well. I already have a Asus Strix E coming but for 129 it is the cheapest by far.


Ftw k is a decent board. Was just throwing out the high end boards that are known to clock memory well.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ftw k is a decent board. Was just throwing out the high end boards that are known to clock memory well.


Decent sounds good enough to me! 

The Deluxe II was on amazon for $250, but I'm a pleb more than anything, so $116 with a bit worse memory OC is perfectly fine with me!

Thanks @gtz for the mentioning this board!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Once y


Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Decent sounds good enough to me!
> 
> The Deluxe II was on amazon for $250, but I'm a pleb more than anything, so $116 with a bit worse memory OC is perfectly fine with me!
> 
> Thanks @gtz for the mentioning this board!


lol ddr4 3800 cl15 quad channel gets me 118 gbs bandwith. you dont really need 4000 + on this plaltform


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Once y
> 
> lol ddr4 3800 cl15 quad channel gets me 118 gbs bandwith. you dont really need 4000 + on this plaltform


Lmao!

Looks like I'll be getting an X299 Taichi and a 7800X (from Nikado7). I'm pretty excited! 

I'll probably play around with the 7800X for awhile and then grab a 7940X.

Sad I didn't realize X299 was solid sooner (I'd probably have gotten this over the 10400+Z490 I have now).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting an X299 Taichi and a 7800X (from Nikado7). I'm pretty excited!
> 
> I'll probably play around with the 7800X for awhile and then grab a 7940X.
> 
> Sad I didn't realize X299 was solid sooner (I'd probably have gotten this over the 10400+Z490 I have now).


Your gonna end up selling that 10400 and board once you get a taste of this. yesterday i was listening to youtube with a tab open on here and encoding a video from 1080p to 4k in handbrake and playing cs go at the same time... no fps loss either and thats only a 10 core...


----------



## sultanofswing

Love my X299 based system.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting an X299 Taichi and a 7800X (from Nikado7). I'm pretty excited!
> 
> I'll probably play around with the 7800X for awhile and then grab a 7940X.
> 
> Sad I didn't realize X299 was solid sooner (I'd probably have gotten this over the 10400+Z490 I have now).


One of the last builds I did for my niece is based on a 10400, and I really enjoyed it. It surprised me how well it did. I got it super cheap on black Friday (I think 149 on best buy thru ebay). It's funny how times changed, for the past few years I always recommended AMD back when stock was plentiful. Now that they are on top and stock is nowhere to be found the cheaper option is now Intel. 

I went ahead and bought the EVGA FTW as well, 126 after taxes and shipping is a great deal. I researched this board and has the same VRM as the Dark. I do like the aesthetics of the Asus Strix E Gaming but that cost me 175 after taxes and shipping. Seller did say he only used it for a month and comes with all accessories and retail box. I will prob save the Strix for another build or sell it.

Jedi mind trick thank you sir for posting the x299 micro, is it were not for that I would not have found the FTWK.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> One of the last builds I did for my niece is based on a 10400, and I really enjoyed it. It surprised me how well it did. I got it super cheap on black Friday (I think 149 on best buy thru ebay). It's funny how times changed, for the past few years I always recommended AMD back when stock was plentiful. Now that they are on top and stock is nowhere to be found the cheaper option is now Intel.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the EVGA FTW as well, 126 after taxes and shipping is a great deal. I researched this board and has the same VRM as the Dark. I do like the aesthetics of the Asus Strix E Gaming but that cost me 175 after taxes and shipping. Seller did say he only used it for a month and comes with all accessories and retail box. I will prob save the Strix for another build or sell it.
> 
> Jedi mind trick thank you sir for posting the x299 micro, is it were not for that I would not have found the FTWK.


I got my 10400+Z490 super cheap (open box mobo + $20 off at microcenter). For what it is, I don't think there really is a better value than the i5 for the 'now.' I'll probably end up using it as a travel rig or something. I really wanted to want Zen3, but that price is too high for me (well, the 5900X seems fine price wise); maybe when those chips have better availability and I can pickup a used one...

Really sucks that Intel killed BLCK overclocking (I knew that going in), I don't even care about the performance increase related to OCing; the i5 is just the most boring thing ever. No need to play with voltages/test for stability or anything; just change the BLCK to 102.9 and off you go.

That FTWK seemed like a solid deal, but I figured getting my feet wet with the 7800X+Taichi would 'double' my fun (OC the 7800X, get bored, buy 7940X and OC). Granted I probably could have just gotten a 7800X separately; worked out though, because instead of just me being happy, we both are!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I got my 10400+Z490 super cheap (open box mobo + $20 off at microcenter). For what it is, I don't think there really is a better value than the i5 for the 'now.' I'll probably end up using it as a travel rig or something. I really wanted to want Zen3, but that price is too high for me (well, the 5900X seems fine price wise); maybe when those chips have better availability and I can pickup a used one...
> 
> Really sucks that Intel killed BLCK overclocking (I knew that going in), I don't even care about the performance increase related to OCing; the i5 is just the most boring thing ever. No need to play with voltages/test for stability or anything; just change the BLCK to 102.9 and off you go.
> 
> That FTWK seemed like a solid deal, but I figured getting my feet wet with the 7800X+Taichi would 'double' my fun (OC the 7800X, get bored, buy 7940X and OC). Granted I probably could have just gotten a 7800X separately; worked out though, because instead of just me being happy, we both are!


Idk man. Nikado probably cut you a super good deal.
I also have a x299 setup coming in from him lol


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I got my 10400+Z490 super cheap (open box mobo + $20 off at microcenter). For what it is, I don't think there really is a better value than the i5 for the 'now.' I'll probably end up using it as a travel rig or something. I really wanted to want Zen3, but that price is too high for me (well, the 5900X seems fine price wise); maybe when those chips have better availability and I can pickup a used one...
> 
> Really sucks that Intel killed BLCK overclocking (I knew that going in), I don't even care about the performance increase related to OCing; the i5 is just the most boring thing ever. No need to play with voltages/test for stability or anything; just change the BLCK to 102.9 and off you go.
> 
> That FTWK seemed like a solid deal, but I figured getting my feet wet with the 7800X+Taichi would 'double' my fun (OC the 7800X, get bored, buy 7940X and OC). Granted I probably could have just gotten a 7800X separately; worked out though, because instead of just me being happy, we both are!


Yeah it does suck they locked it. But who knows, if they become scared of AMD they might unlock everything again. Wishful thinking maybe.

I am super excited for the 7940X and tweaking it. If I take out the Asus X299 the EVGA/CPU combo ended up costing right at 500 after shipping and taxes. Plus since the EVGA is technically open box it will have manufacturer warranty.

I will prob take apart my main system tonight and post my 5800X amd Gigabyte X570 for sale. I always here for 2 days before the ebay listing goes live. I like the 5800X but at the end of the day it is not what I wanted and the 5900X never came.


----------



## amder

o1dschoo1 said:


> No I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole lmao. Cheapest option x299 deluxe off of eBay. Or post on here asking. Ik someone on here that might sell a asrock taichi x299 board


Have you had any issues with the EVGA Micro? I am only running a quad core on mine. I'm guessing its not a good board for the higher count CPU's?


----------



## o1dschoo1

amder said:


> Have you had any issues with the EVGA Micro? I am only running a quad core on mine. I'm guessing its not a good board for the higher count CPU's?


lesser vrms than the ftw k single 8 pin vs a 8 and a 4 or 8 and 8 pin for cpu. 
Think about it this way... these 10 core plus cpus can pull 500+watts when overclocked. 
id estimate my 7900x to be around 300 watts for cpu alone if not more.


----------



## o1dschoo1

amder said:


> Have you had any issues with the EVGA Micro? I am only running a quad core on mine. I'm guessing its not a good board for the higher count CPU's?


also why are you on x299 platform if you only have a quad? just wondering. the quad only has 16 pcie lanes compared to 40+ 4 cores and no quad channel ram only dual.


----------



## Middleman

Bought X299 when it first came out, best platform I bought for personal use.
Delid with liquid metal on DirectDieFrame with 280+360 radiator loop.

7820X 5ghz 1.317v and 3.3ghz Cache 64GB Mem 3600 16-16-16-T1 CPU-Raid 0 INTEL NVME 1.86TB

My computer has the same single thread performance as 9900k @ 5ghz and 10700k 5Ghz, and performs
same as 3900X stock.

Only issue is the amount of power my PC is drawing when on full load, its 450W and 4.4AMP with GPU.
Upgraded from 1070TI to overclocked 3070 and i saw it peaking up 5AMPs in GhostRunner.

At rest - youtube, web, its 2.0 - 2.2 AMPS 260 - 280 watts.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Middleman said:


> Bought X299 when it first came out, best platform I bought for personal use.
> Delid with liquid metal on DirectDieFrame with 280+360 radiator loop.
> 
> 7820X 5ghz 1.317v and 3.3ghz Cache 64GB Mem 3600 16-16-16-T1 CPU-Raid 0 INTEL NVME 1.86TB
> 
> My computer has the same single thread performance as 9900k @ 5ghz and 10700k 5Ghz, and performs
> same as 3900X stock.
> 
> Only issue is the amount of power my PC is drawing when on full load, its 450W and 4.4AMP with GPU.
> Upgraded from 1070TI to overclocked 3070 and i saw it peaking up 5AMPs in GhostRunner.
> 
> At rest - youtube, web, its 2.0 - 2.2 AMPS 260 - 280 watts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475672


That's not bad at all. Yea skylake x sucks some serious power. I haven't measured my 7900x but really don't wanna know. 4.8 ghz with 1.31 vcore has to suck some serious power. No avx offset either.


----------



## gtz

Case is ready for the X299, now hard part is what board to use.

Chip also arrives tomorrow, really excited.

Going to use a XSPC 280mm and Alphacool slim 240mm copper rads to cool this bad boy. Only used the 280 on my 5800X, going to add the 240 to the top. The Corsair 4000D is not really meant for custom loops, going to throw my ddc pump and res in the basement of the case. Barely fits, going to have to mod the case but keeps me from buying a new one (wifey already mad I spent this much, a 150 dollar case is not an option).


----------



## amder

o1dschoo1 said:


> also why are you on x299 platform if you only have a quad? just wondering. the quad only has 16 pcie lanes compared to 40+ 4 cores and no quad channel ram only dual.


I don't even use this PC lol, I bought it to tinker around with since I got the CPU dirt cheap and had some RAM laying around. It really only got used for overclocking and running folding. Just was curious to see if I ever did install a high core count CPU how the board would do.


----------



## gtz

CPU arrived today. Super fast considering it came from New York and USPS was used.

Block was delivered on Saturday.

RAM got updated to tomorrow (arrived in OKC today)

Board 1 arrives Thursday (Strix)

Board 2 arrives Wednesday (FTW-K)


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> CPU arrived today. Super fast considering it came from New York and USPS was used.
> 
> CPU and block are delivered.
> 
> RAM got updated to tomorrow (arrived in OKC today)
> 
> Board 1 arrives Thursday (Strix)
> 
> Board 2 arrives Wednesday (FTW-K)
> 
> View attachment 2475725


Sweet. Do a test boot to make sure the cpu works then delid it. I wouldn't even bother trying to set it up with the stock thermal paste.


----------



## gtz

I am prob going to wait on the deliding. You are right that is a very thin PCB. Don't have the budget for the tool right know. I will prob place a wanted ad here and see if somebody wants to rent it to me. I had all intentions of using the vice grip but you are correct that is a fragile looking PCB.


----------



## amder

gtz said:


> I am prob going to wait on the deliding. You are right that is a very thin PCB. Don't have the budget for the tool right know. I will prob place a wanted ad here and see if somebody wants to rent it to me. I had all intentions of using the vice grip but you are correct that is a fragile looking PCB.


Its for sure a good idea to wait to you get the right tool. You will be amazed when you see how easy it makes it with the proper tool.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Sweet. Do a test boot to make sure the cpu works then delid it. I wouldn't even bother trying to set it up with the stock thermal paste.


What do you think about this delid tool?









ROCKIT 99 - LGA 2066 Delid & Relid kit


Rockit 99 - Intel CPU Delid Tool for LGA 2066 CPUs Complete kit with delid tool and relid tools Safe delidding for the enthusiast. Newly redesigned to be safer, more precise and faster to use. Precision CNC machined Designed to safely delid Intel LGA 2066.




www.performance-pcs.com


----------



## lightsout

You guys got me wanting to do an x299 build. Been thinking about a server build for a while. Loved my x99 back in the day.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> What do you think about this delid tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKIT 99 - LGA 2066 Delid & Relid kit
> 
> 
> Rockit 99 - Intel CPU Delid Tool for LGA 2066 CPUs Complete kit with delid tool and relid tools Safe delidding for the enthusiast. Newly redesigned to be safer, more precise and faster to use. Precision CNC machined Designed to safely delid Intel LGA 2066.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performance-pcs.com


Don't use the rock it one. The guy I bought my second x299 setup from actually chipped the pcb on a 7820x that he threw in for free. He doesn't know if it works or it was the used mobo he bought. 
Yea I loved this platform so much that I'm building a media pc based on it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

lightsout said:


> You guys got me wanting to do an x299 build. Been thinking about a server build for a while. Loved my x99 back in the day.


Do it. I got my 7900x breaking 6k cinebench r20.


----------



## gtz

lightsout said:


> You guys got me wanting to do an x299 build. Been thinking about a server build for a while. Loved my x99 back in the day.


Do it!!



o1dschoo1 said:


> Don't use the rock it one. The guy I bought my second x299 setup from actually chipped the pcb on a 7820x that he threw in for free. He doesn't know if it works or it was the used mobo he bought.
> 
> Yea I loved this platform so much that I'm building a media pc based on it.


I guess I will post a wanted ad here to see if somebody wants to rent the der8auer delid tool.


----------



## Middleman

gtz said:


> What do you think about this delid tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKIT 99 - LGA 2066 Delid & Relid kit
> 
> 
> Rockit 99 - Intel CPU Delid Tool for LGA 2066 CPUs Complete kit with delid tool and relid tools Safe delidding for the enthusiast. Newly redesigned to be safer, more precise and faster to use. Precision CNC machined Designed to safely delid Intel LGA 2066.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performance-pcs.com


This is the one I used, the plastic is blue for me instead of white. Was not able to buy debauers tool, so best next thing.
Just take your time when you're using it, can be a bit nerve wracking, but it works.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Middleman said:


> This is the one I used, the plastic is blue for me instead of white. Was not able to buy debauers tool, so best next thing.
> Just take your time when you're using it, can be a bit nerve wracking, but it works.


I'll make sure to post pics tomorrow of that pcb.


----------



## amder

gtz said:


> What do you think about this delid tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROCKIT 99 - LGA 2066 Delid & Relid kit
> 
> 
> Rockit 99 - Intel CPU Delid Tool for LGA 2066 CPUs Complete kit with delid tool and relid tools Safe delidding for the enthusiast. Newly redesigned to be safer, more precise and faster to use. Precision CNC machined Designed to safely delid Intel LGA 2066.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.performance-pcs.com


I used that one as well. The plastic on mine was yellow and blue instead of white, same brand.


----------



## gtz

Just got an update the Strix is in the OKC hub, gets delivered tomorrow along with the memory. Going to have to mod the case tonight to fit the rest and pump in the PSU basement and paint my Alphacool rad white so it can match the other rad. Can't wait to test this bad boy.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Just got an update the Strix is in the OKC hub, gets delivered tomorrow along with the memory. Going to have to mod the case tonight to fit the rest and pump in the PSU basement and paint my Alphacool rad white so it can match the other rad. Can't wait to test this bad boy.


Sweet post pics


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Sweet post pics


Will do, kinda happy delivery is going smoothly and faster than anticipated. I guess after the holidays everything goes back to normal. 

Headed to the autopart store to buy the paint.


----------



## o1dschoo1

I'm bout to start a custom water block build myself. Thinking about doing a block how the intel cryo cool block is two tecs sandwiched between the water block and cold plate. I want sub ambient cpu temps 24/7. 5+ghz here I come if it works out.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I'm bout to start a custom water block build myself. Thinking about doing a block how the intel cryo cool block is two tecs sandwiched between the water block and cold plate. I want sub ambient cpu temps 24/7. 5+ghz here I come if it works out.


Nice,

That is beyond my knowledge. I just started custom water-cooling with my 5800X (or should I say Jedi Mind Trick's 5800X). Last custom water-cooled rig I had was my Phenom II X6 1055 and ATI 4870 before that.

Here is a pic of the radiator so far, might do another coat.


----------



## dagget3450

I am thinking about getting a a mobo and cpu on x299 for a secondary or main rig depending on a few things. First, i would like to use it mostly for gaming and future proof somewhat with a few extra cores. I have an x570 and 3600 but i am not going to pay the crazy prices for any 5xxx amd cpu even if i could get one. I have much of my old water cooling stuff id like to put to use again. So maybe you guys could help here..

1. Which cpu is both a great deal and potential use. I mean i see 9800x for about 300$ and 7940x for like 340ish... I personally want more cores but also looking for a nice OC potential which can work against each other. 

2. Is x299 socket mounting for cooler much different than previous intel sockets? (i have a heatkiller waterblock id like to use but trying to research socket mounting size for other blocks i also have floating around)

3. Ram OC better on any particular cpu say from 9800x to 7940x etc.. any particulars on that? Max RAM OC ranges?

4. individual core OC?

5. Mainboards, i saw some mentions earlier in the thread. I'd like to go cheaply here but i also see many of the cheap boards have only 1 8pin cpu power plugs. 

6. Delidding/ temps vs soldered cpu? 9800x is soldered? 7940x is delid capable ?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I am thinking about getting a a mobo and cpu on x299 for a secondary or main rig depending on a few things. First, i would like to use it mostly for gaming and future proof somewhat with a few extra cores. I have an x570 and 3600 but i am not going to pay the crazy prices for any 5xxx amd cpu even if i could get one. I have much of my old water cooling stuff id like to put to use again. So maybe you guys could help here..
> 
> 1. Which cpu is both a great deal and potential use. I mean i see 9800x for about 300$ and 7940x for like 340ish... I personally want more cores but also looking for a nice OC potential which can work against each other.
> 
> 2. Is x299 socket mounting for cooler much different than previous intel sockets? (i have a heatkiller waterblock id like to use but trying to research socket mounting size for other blocks i also have floating around)
> 
> 3. Ram OC better on any particular cpu say from 9800x to 7940x etc.. any particulars on that? Max RAM OC ranges?
> 
> 4. individual core OC?
> 
> 5. Mainboards, i saw some mentions earlier in the thread. I'd like to go cheaply here but i also see many of the cheap boards have only 1 8pin cpu power plugs.
> 
> 6. Delidding/ temps vs soldered cpu? 9800x is soldered? 7940x is delid capable ?


ram tops out at about 4k on this platform in quad channel. the 10 series chips oc a little better. 4.9-5ghz vs 4.5-4.7ghz/.
check on ebay or post on here looking for a board. x299 deluxes go for around 200-250.
7900x and up needs to be delided and direct die cooled for max overclock.

all 7000x cpus are able to be delided including the monster 7980xe


----------



## dagget3450

i seem to recall something about cpu latency on one of these models was it 79xx?
forgot to mention that also


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> i seem to recall something about cpu latency on one of these models was it 79xx?
> forgot to mention that also


you wont get ram latency down to what ryzen and z series motherboards will do but you get double the bandwitch and can get your latency down to low 50s high 40s ns if you have good memory and overclock the mesh.
this is my daily memory bandwith.


----------



## gtz

This is what I have so far.

Waiting on you board!!! Will it be the FTW K or Strix? At this point it is whatever gets here first.










I think the alpha cool rad came out good, almost matches the white.

Side note on the case (Corsair 4000D Air), I purchased this case early November and it has begun to rust. Basically where the PSU shroud meets the bottom of the case. Sadly I did not take pics before I touched it up. But case is only a few months old. Hopefully it's a one off, I really like the 5000D aswell.


----------



## gtz

The Strix came in.

Pros 
ATX form factor
USB Type C header
Built in Wifi

Cons
Crappy VRM heatsink, will require fan
Second NVME drive stands vertically

Will do a test boot and will move into the case. As long as this and the FTW-K have the socket in the same position it will be easy to swap.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The Strix came in.
> 
> Pros
> ATX form factor
> USB Type C header
> Built in Wifi
> 
> Cons
> Crappy VRM heatsink, will require fan
> Second NVME drive stands vertically
> 
> Will do a test boot and will move into the case. As long as this and the FTW-K have the socket in the same position it will be easy to swap.
> 
> View attachment 2475925


idk if your gonna nee a fan man. i dont have any airflow on my vrm heatsinks and my vrms only hit 65 c full load at almost 5ghz 1.3


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> idk if your gonna nee a fan man. i dont have any airflow on my vrm heatsinks and my vrms only hit 65 c full load at almost 5ghz 1.3


Good to know.

Also nice on the 5Ghz 7900X, somebody had been tweaking.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Also nice on the 5Ghz 7900X, somebody had been tweaking.


Thanks man. Let me know if you need some help overlocking this platform


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Thanks man. Let me know if you need some help overlocking this platform


Will do. I kinda got my feet wet on my clients 10920X build. 

This was never intended to be a build log, but kinda evolved that way.

Hopefully the RAM will get here soon so I can test it. I can use the kit I had on my ryzen build to test.


----------



## gtz

System posted, shut it off quick since all I had was the waterblock. Moved everything to the case and finished the loop.

I will fill the loop and leak test later today.
RAM arrived a little after the board and seems to work fine, maybe you are not able to control the RGB thru software.

I will prob keep this config for a while and keep the FTW-K as back up or sale it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Looking good 

Side note; that Merc might be the best looking XFX card since they stopped making GTX cards.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> System posted, shut it off quick since all I had was the waterblock. Moved everything to the case and finished the loop.
> 
> I will fill the loop and leak test later today.
> RAM arrived a little after the board and seems to work fine, maybe you are not able to control the RGB thru software.
> 
> I will prob keep this config for a while and keep the FTW-K as back up or sale it.
> 
> View attachment 2476016


jesus thats a sick setup. update that sig


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Looking good
> 
> Side note; that Merc might be the best looking XFX card since they stopped making GTX cards.


Thanks

The Merc is nice and cooling capabilities are amazing but it is huge. If you see in the picture the Merc goes inside the housing of the XSPC rad. Merc barely fits.



o1dschoo1 said:


> jesus thats a sick setup. update that sig


Sig updated. 

Will post back once everything is good to go.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> I am thinking about getting a a mobo and cpu on x299 for a secondary or main rig depending on a few things. First, i would like to use it mostly for gaming and future proof somewhat with a few extra cores. I have an x570 and 3600 but i am not going to pay the crazy prices for any 5xxx amd cpu even if i could get one. I have much of my old water cooling stuff id like to put to use again. So maybe you guys could help here..
> 
> 1. Which cpu is both a great deal and potential use. I mean i see 9800x for about 300$ and 7940x for like 340ish... I personally want more cores but also looking for a nice OC potential which can work against each other.
> 
> 2. Is x299 socket mounting for cooler much different than previous intel sockets? (i have a heatkiller waterblock id like to use but trying to research socket mounting size for other blocks i also have floating around)
> 
> 3. Ram OC better on any particular cpu say from 9800x to 7940x etc.. any particulars on that? Max RAM OC ranges?
> 
> 4. individual core OC?
> 
> 5. Mainboards, i saw some mentions earlier in the thread. I'd like to go cheaply here but i also see many of the cheap boards have only 1 8pin cpu power plugs.
> 
> 6. Delidding/ temps vs soldered cpu? 9800x is soldered? 7940x is delid capable ?


CPU/Mesh and RAM OC is a crap shoot and really just depends from CPU to CPU lol, not seen any correlation between core count and OC-ability. I never bothered trying to do per-core oc, I know a few guys here do but just I don't feel like doing that for my main rig and for benching I'm ok with just running higher temps and voltages lol. Socket is same mounting as 2011, 2011-3. Some OC boards come with replacement backplates that let you use 1366 mount kits.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> CPU/Mesh and RAM OC is a crap shoot and really just depends from CPU to CPU lol, not seen any correlation between core count and OC-ability. I never bothered trying to do per-core oc, I know a few guys here do but just I don't feel like doing that for my main rig and for benching I'm ok with just running higher temps and voltages lol. Socket is same mounting as 2011, 2011-3. Some OC boards come with replacement backplates that let you use 1366 mount kits.


Between 3 CPUs and 2 motherboards every setup did 3200 mesh 3800-4000 ram. 4000 with the kabylake cpu and 4500 memory.


----------



## gtz

So good news no leaks, bad news a memory stick is bad. Did not notice before because I shut the system off. I tried that stick in my daughters Ryzen 3500 and it would not recognize it either. I messaged the buyer and offered to do a partial refund making the 3 8GB stick 45. I am thinking of taking the full refund since a identical 2X8 kit of the same ram is 80 bucks. Kinda disappointed, teaches me to find a bargain. I can take the partial and order since the 2 sticks under the water loop are working and all I would do is order the other 2 sticks for 80. Don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So good news no leaks, bad news a memory stick is bad. Did not notice before because I shut the system off. I tried that stick in my daughters Ryzen 3500 and it would not recognize it either. I messaged the buyer and offered to do a partial refund making the 3 8GB stick 45. I am thinking of taking the full refund since a identical 2X8 kit of the same ram is 80 bucks. Kinda disappointed, teaches me to find a bargain. I can take the partial and order since the 2 sticks under the water loop are working and all I would do is order the other 2 sticks for 80. Don't know what I am going to do.


Go for 4 sticks quad channel has insane bandwith


----------



## gtz

I will soon, but right now running on tri channel.

Will install the OS later tonight once the kiddos are asleep. Will be running tri channel, seller offered a partial of 40 bucks when I said I wanted a full refund. 24GB kit of ddr4 3200 for 35 plus. Will end up using this until I find my new kit. Once I find the new kit I will keep a stick and move the other 16GB to another build.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I will soon, but right now running on tri channel.
> 
> Will install the OS later tonight once the kiddos are asleep. Will be running tri channel, seller offered a partial of 40 bucks when I said I wanted a full refund. 24GB kit of ddr4 3200 for 35 plus. Will end up using this until I find my new kit. Once I find the new kit I will keep a stick and move the other 16GB to another build.


got a quad core i5 to toy with for this platform lol. it does 4.9 at 1.31 vcore  time to slap 1.45 in it on water and try for 5.5


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> got a quad core i5 to toy with for this platform lol. it does 4.9 at 1.31 vcore  time to slap 1.45 in it on water and try for 5.5




I might have to buy a chip to slap on the FTW-K. Going to look at the bids on ebay and see what I can snag cheap.



I could not wait to install the OS, so I used the same OS I had on my Ryzen. Once I dial the overclock I will reinstall a new OS. Just for kicks and giggles I did a 4.4 overclock at 1.2vcore. In XTU and Aida hottest core was 73. I am kinda of happy, I will tweak some more tomorrow if I can get 4.5-4.6 and stay under 85 I will be a happy camper. I am sure I can stay around the 1.2 vcore.



Final picture, I will be replacing the RAM soon. But at least the pc is up and running.


----------



## sultanofswing

I had good luck with my old 9800x, Did 5.0ghz all core at 1.310 vcore. Ran that chip for 2 years without issues.


----------



## Skylinestar

gtz said:


> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often.


I check my region (Asia) ebay and Aliexpress immediately after reading this. It's not cheap at all.


----------



## gtz

Skylinestar said:


> I check my region (Asia) ebay and Aliexpress immediately after reading this. It's not cheap at all.


They are cheap on Ebay (USA). The better value is the 7940x at 340.


----------



## gtz

I can get 4.4 stable (at least for me) at 1.13 vcore. Everything else is still on auto. Only change is multiplayer change to 44 and vcore set to manual. Once I find out a stable core, will move to mesh, and once my new ram kit gets here will overclock that. Really like this OC since the hottest core get mid 60s. What kind of voltage scaling do you guys get with your skylake X chips?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I can get 4.4 stable (at least for me) at 1.13 vcore. Everything else is still on auto. Only change is multiplayer change to 44 and vcore set to manual. Once I find out a stable core, will move to mesh, and once my new ram kit gets here will overclock that. Really like this OC since the hottest core get mid 60s. What kind of voltage scaling do you guys get with your skylake X chips?


Your gonna hit a wall at 4.5-4.6 where the jumps get big. Mesh is easy. Set to 1.15 v and 30


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Your gonna hit a wall at 4.5-4.6 where the jumps get big. Mesh is easy. Set to 1.15 v and 30


Going for 4.7!!!! Let's see if the loop is up to the task. I am currently stabilized at 4.6 at 1.18 vcore, hottest core is 78.



I need to find my wall meter, I want to see how much power it uses.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Going for 4.7!!!! Let's see if the loop is up to the task. I am currently stabilized at 4.6 at 1.18 vcore, hottest core is 78.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find my wall meter, I want to see how much power it uses.


You should be good. And you really don't wanna know lmao. Imma say your north of 300-350w.


----------



## dagget3450

Snagged an Asus x299-e strix on ebay for 136$. I normally don't like getting a used mobo with a socket that has pins, but this seller allows returns and i always record my opening of items before use. Now i just have to decide 9800x or 7940x - i want higher clocks just as bad as more coars... dilemmas...

I hope asus strix is decent? lol i didn't get much research done.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> You should be good. And you really don't wanna know lmao. Imma say your north of 300-350w.


I figured on the power consumption, might have to updrade PSU, my seasonic is only a 750w unit. My GPU alone unlocked tdp can do around 350 watts aswell. I have my old school EVGA 1200G2 but that sucker is long. Kinda funny I had that PSU with my 5930K and tri crossfire R9 290.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Snagged an Asus x299-e strix on ebay for 136$. I normally don't like getting a used mobo with a socket that has pins, but this seller allows returns and i always record my opening of items before use. Now i just have to decide 9800x or 7940x - i want higher clocks just as bad as more coars... dilemmas...
> 
> I hope asus strix is decent? lol i didn't get much research done.


I'm currently testing 4.7 on my 14 core. For 340, that price is to good to pass up. That 4.7 is on a CPU that is not delidded either. I'm still stress testing, but I am currently at 1.225 volts and peaking high 80s c. Once stabilized that will be my benching OC and settle back down to 4.6.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Snagged an Asus x299-e strix on ebay for 136$. I normally don't like getting a used mobo with a socket that has pins, but this seller allows returns and i always record my opening of items before use. Now i just have to decide 9800x or 7940x - i want higher clocks just as bad as more coars... dilemmas...
> 
> I hope asus strix is decent? lol i didn't get much research done.


7940x. All of these chips top out around 4.7-4.9ghz with very few going lower or higher.


----------



## dagget3450

Grabbed the 7940x before i read the posts, i figured its more future proof if thats a word to use in tech at all lol. I also decided against the 9800x due to not being easily de lidded. This build i will go all out with if i can. I have 3 massive radiators, and dual pump, plus heatkiller water block and 1600w psu. I am curious how this will stack up against my r5 3600 on gaming front, since i spend much of my time in high resolution i am not to worried about cpu speed as much as more cores to allow me to do other stuff. I will get a ryzen 5xxx cpu later when prices are realistic and stock is found. 

Does anyone know if x299 has SAM updates yet? I really would like to use SAM with my 6900xt. if not right away sometime in the future.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Grabbed the 7940x before i read the posts, i figured its more future proof if thats a word to use in tech at all lol. I also decided against the 9800x due to not being easily de lidded. This build i will go all out with if i can. I have 3 massive radiators, and dual pump, plus heatkiller water block and 1600w psu. I am curious how this will stack up against my r5 3600 on gaming front, since i spend much of my time in high resolution i am not to worried about cpu speed as much as more cores to allow me to do other stuff. I will get a ryzen 5xxx cpu later when prices are realistic and stock is found.
> 
> Does anyone know if x299 has SAM updates yet? I really would like to use SAM with my 6900xt. if not right away sometime in the future.


Skylake X always had an edge in gaming compared to 3000 Ryzen. As far as SAM, I have not researched yet. Clock it as high as you can and should be set. I thought the 9000 series skylake X were soldered??? That would probably be why they are hard to delid.

You won't be disappointed with the 7940X, I am loving it so far.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Skylake X always had an edge in gaming compared to 3000 Ryzen. As far as SAM, I have not researched yet. Clock it as high as you can and should be set. I thought the 9000 series skylake X were soldered??? That would probably be why they are hard to delid.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the 7940X, I am loving it so far.


Yes, from what ive read the 9800x is soldered, and according to Silicon lottery statistics it can reach 5ghz like 3% of them can. I don't need as high of a clock speed if i end up using it for my high res gaming. I have 2 boxes for gaming and they are ryzen 3600 and r7 1700. I also have a 5960x and e5 2863 ES which i am probably going to sell off now since the 7940x will replace it for my intel side and put it in place of the r7 1700 which i will setup for my wife's pc. 

If the 7940x impresses me i'll make it my primary gaming/daily driver for the time being.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Skylake X always had an edge in gaming compared to 3000 Ryzen. As far as SAM, I have not researched yet. Clock it as high as you can and should be set. I thought the 9000 series skylake X were soldered??? That would probably be why they are hard to delid.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the 7940X, I am loving it so far.


Hey i just realized you sold a 5800x - did you not like it? Going from that to skylake seems like a sidestep or backwards? Just curious what your thoughts are on it? I have been using SAM on my x570 and 3600 but i haven't compared much results either. Perhaps i should test it out.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Grabbed the 7940x before i read the posts, i figured its more future proof if thats a word to use in tech at all lol. I also decided against the 9800x due to not being easily de lidded. This build i will go all out with if i can. I have 3 massive radiators, and dual pump, plus heatkiller water block and 1600w psu. I am curious how this will stack up against my r5 3600 on gaming front, since i spend much of my time in high resolution i am not to worried about cpu speed as much as more cores to allow me to do other stuff. I will get a ryzen 5xxx cpu later when prices are realistic and stock is found.
> 
> Does anyone know if x299 has SAM updates yet? I really would like to use SAM with my 6900xt. if not right away sometime in the future.


It will keep up with the 3600 in gaming easily with the right mesh and ram settings. Your cooling should be good as I'm hitting 75c full load 4.7 on a 10 core with a slim 360 rad and a 420 gtx. That 14 core will do every bit of 4.5 to 4.7 delided direct die cooled on your water setup.

Edit at 4k I'd be willing to bet the difference between it and a 5000x cpu would be minimal 5 fps max


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Hey i just realized you sold a 5800x - did you not like it? Going from that to skylake seems like a sidestep or backwards? Just curious what your thoughts are on it? I have been using SAM on my x570 and 3600 but i haven't compared much results either. Perhaps i should test it out.


The 5800X was a fun chip, boosted stock on its own to 4.85 in gaming. In gaming it outperformed every chip I have owned (the 10850K a close second OC'd to 5.0 all core). But ultimately the original plan was a 5900X. I was able to get a 6800XT but not the ryzen.

Like I said in the first post, I had a client that wanted a 5900X base system. I tried to convince to get a 3900X it will be great for audio production and video editing but he wanted a little better gaming performance and was dead set on a 5900X. Them locally I saw a 10920X and a motherboard for 650. I convinced him this was better than getting ripped off buying a 5900X. Once OC'd will perform between a 3900X and 5900X. He went ahead and purchased it and currently OC'd to 48 (did have it at 49 but dropped it 1 for long term stability) and mesh at 30 (did 32 but dropped it for stability) with 1.1 volts.

I really like playing with that platform, I decided to look on ebay and to my surprise found the 7000 series cheap, especially the 7940X. I have always had high core count chips and the 5800X was the first one that was not. Below is the list of CPUs in the past few main rigs i7 5820K, i7 5930K (got this super cheap), Xeon 2696V3, i7 6950X, TR 2920X, R9 3900X, R9 3950X, and R7 5800X.

I payed 550 total shipped for the 7940X and Strix board. If I use the FTW-K board the platform cost would have been 500 since that board cost me 125 after taxes and shipped. Once the 10980XE drops in price I will scoop one up.

EDIT:

I am going for 4.8!!!! Things are getting toasty!!!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The 5800X was a fun chip, boosted stock on its own to 4.85 in gaming. In gaming it outperformed every chip I have owned (the 10850K a close second OC'd to 5.0 all core). But ultimately the original plan was a 5900X. I was able to get a 6800XT but not the ryzen.
> 
> Like I said in the first post, I had a client that wanted a 5900X base system. I tried to convince to get a 3900X it will be great for audio production and video editing but he wanted a little better gaming performance and was dead set on a 5900X. Them locally I saw a 10920X and a motherboard for 650. I convinced him this was better than getting ripped off buying a 5900X. Once OC'd will perform between a 3900X and 5900X. He went ahead and purchased it and currently OC'd to 48 (did have it at 49 but dropped it 1 for long term stability) and mesh at 30 (did 32 but dropped it for stability) with 1.1 volts.
> 
> I really like playing with that platform, I decided to look on ebay and to my surprise found the 7000 series cheap, especially the 7940X. I have always had high core count chips and the 5800X was the first one that was not. Below is the list of CPUs in the past few main rigs i7 5820K, i7 5930K (got this super cheap), Xeon 2696V3, i7 6950X, TR 2920X, R9 3900X, R9 3950X, and R7 5800X.
> 
> I payed 550 total shipped for the 7940X and Strix board. If I use the FTW-K board the platform cost would have been 500 since that board cost me 125 after taxes and shipped. Once the 10980XE drops in price I will scoop one up.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I am going for 4.8!!!! Things are getting toasty!!!


10980s are bottom price new right now at 999


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> 10980s are bottom price new right now at 999


I will pay max around 600ish. I have seen them around 800 used.

Well 4.8 at 1.215 vcore is my limit, once I delid I will push further. But honestly I am surprised I got this far. Mesh is at 30 at 1.1 and AVX offset is at 4.6 and AVX 512 offset is at 4.4. Hottest core after 15 mins stress reached 96C.










A delid will probably be able to reach 5.0. What is surprising is this 7940X scales better with voltage than the 10920X.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I will pay max around 600ish. I have seen them around 800 used.
> 
> Well 4.8 at 1.215 vcore is my limit, once I delid I will push further. But honestly I am surprised I got this far. Mesh is at 30 at 1.1 and AVX offset is at 4.6 and AVX 512 offset is at 4.4. Hottest core after 15 mins stress reached 96C.
> 
> View attachment 2476134
> 
> 
> A delid will probably be able to reach 5.0. What is surprising is this 7940X scales better with voltage than the 10920X.


Yup. The general consensus is stay around 1.3 for 24/7 voltage. That being said I'm slamming 1.4 through my kabylake quad-core right now no issues. Putting my 7800x back in tonight till my liquid metal gets here for direct die on my 7900x


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yup. The general consensus is stay around 1.3 for 24/7 voltage. That being said I'm slamming 1.4 through my kabylake quad-core right now no issues. Putting my 7800x back in tonight till my liquid metal gets here for direct die on my 7900x


Do you do any AVX offsets?


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> The 5800X was a fun chip, boosted stock on its own to 4.85 in gaming. In gaming it outperformed every chip I have owned (the 10850K a close second OC'd to 5.0 all core). But ultimately the original plan was a 5900X. I was able to get a 6800XT but not the ryzen.
> 
> Like I said in the first post, I had a client that wanted a 5900X base system. I tried to convince to get a 3900X it will be great for audio production and video editing but he wanted a little better gaming performance and was dead set on a 5900X. Them locally I saw a 10920X and a motherboard for 650. I convinced him this was better than getting ripped off buying a 5900X. Once OC'd will perform between a 3900X and 5900X. He went ahead and purchased it and currently OC'd to 48 (did have it at 49 but dropped it 1 for long term stability) and mesh at 30 (did 32 but dropped it for stability) with 1.1 volts.
> 
> I really like playing with that platform, I decided to look on ebay and to my surprise found the 7000 series cheap, especially the 7940X. I have always had high core count chips and the 5800X was the first one that was not. Below is the list of CPUs in the past few main rigs i7 5820K, i7 5930K (got this super cheap), Xeon 2696V3, i7 6950X, TR 2920X, R9 3900X, R9 3950X, and R7 5800X.
> 
> I payed 550 total shipped for the 7940X and Strix board. If I use the FTW-K board the platform cost would have been 500 since that board cost me 125 after taxes and shipped. Once the 10980XE drops in price I will scoop one up.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I am going for 4.8!!!! Things are getting toasty!!!


Is your strix the gaming or gaming 2 version? nm, i see in the picture is looks like the same one i am getting. Mine appears to be missing the M2. cover though. Not a big deal for me considering the price was fairly decent compared to whats out there. 

Thats pretty cool then we will have identical mobo/cpu so it's good to know how it going for you. i can get a good idea where i might end up. Do you think your overclock will change when you get the additional ram?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Is your strix the gaming or gaming 2 version? nm, i see in the picture is looks like the same one i am getting. Mine appears to be missing the M2. cover though. Not a big deal for me considering the price was fairly decent compared to whats out there.
> 
> Thats pretty cool then we will have identical mobo/cpu so it's good to know how it going for you. i can get a good idea where i might end up. Do you think your overclock will change when you get the additional ram?


Mine is the original, not the revised version. Seems to be holding up well. Right now I'm tweaking that 4.8 overclock. That will only be used for benching and will settle for a 4.6 all day. Yes the overclock will remain the same, once the new RAM kit comes in I will start tweaking that.


----------



## gtz

So I told myself I would not run any benchmarks until the new OS since this OS is the same from my Crosshair VII/3900X. That OS has seen 3 motherboards and 3 CPUs (3900X,3950X,5800X) and now X299. But decided to run CB15 and get 3600ish and CB20 8500ish. I'm still working on 4.8, I keep dropping the the vcore and keeps passing. Once that is settled I will install the OS and all the drivers.


----------



## gtz

I must have a good sample. 4.8Ghz at 1.195 vcore, I'm still in the process of dropping that vcore and my synthetic scores went slightly up. 3630 on CB15 and 8600 CB20. Temps are also lowered to 87c on the hottest core. Now this is at night and the room is now 70 f. In the afternoon since I let the sun in and gets warmed up is prob 74-75 degrees. I might just run 4.8 24/7. Really excited with this thing!!!


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> I must have a good sample. 4.8Ghz at 1.195 vcore, I'm still in the process of dropping that vcore and my synthetic scores went slightly up. 3630 on CB15 and 8600 CB20. Temps are also lowered to 87c on the hottest core. Now this is at night and the room is now 70 f. In the afternoon since I let the sun in and gets warmed up is prob 74-75 degrees. I might just run 4.8 24/7. Really excited with this thing!!!


Delid will drop those temps considerably and make 5ghz all core possible.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Do you do any AVX offsets?


No


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> Delid will drop those temps considerably and make 5ghz all core possible.


That will be in the future.

On a side note I spoke to soon, I think I just tripped the motherboard or PSU. Decided to run XTU at 4.8 and pc shutdown. I went and put my wattage meter and during AIDA64 stress and CB20 sucks 620-630 watts from the wall. 

I'm tripping something since it does not do this at 4.7. Any thoughts? 

I am looking for a PSU, might run my 1200w outside the case incase it solves anything.

My poor 750 watt seasonic must be sweating. Good thing I did not load the GPU aswell, that would have saw near 1000w.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> That will be in the future.
> 
> On a side note I spoke to soon, I think I just tripped the motherboard or PSU. Decided to run XTU at 4.8 and pc shutdown. I went and put my wattage meter and during AIDA64 stress and CB20 sucks 620-630 watts from the wall.
> 
> I'm tripping something since it does not do this at 4.7. Any thoughts?
> 
> I am looking for a PSU, might run my 1200w outside the case incase it solves anything.
> 
> My poor 750 watt seasonic must be sweating. Good thing I did not load the GPU aswell, that would have saw near 1000w.


Vrm throttle??


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> That will be in the future.
> 
> On a side note I spoke to soon, I think I just tripped the motherboard or PSU. Decided to run XTU at 4.8 and pc shutdown. I went and put my wattage meter and during AIDA64 stress and CB20 sucks 620-630 watts from the wall.
> 
> I'm tripping something since it does not do this at 4.7. Any thoughts?
> 
> I am looking for a PSU, might run my 1200w outside the case incase it solves anything.
> 
> My poor 750 watt seasonic must be sweating. Good thing I did not load the GPU aswell, that would have saw near 1000w.


Yea I'd say you tripped OCP on the PSU.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Vrm throttle??


Maybe

Going to be honest I just focused on core temps.




sultanofswing said:


> Yea I'd say you tripped OCP on the PSU.


Tomorrow I will run my 1200G2 to see what happens. Tomorrow also sees the arrival of the FTW-K. So at least I will have another board in case the board is not up to the task.


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> Maybe
> 
> Going to be honest I just focused on core temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will run my 1200G2 to see what happens. Tomorrow also sees the arrival of the FTW-K. So are least I will have another board in case the board is not up to the task.


FTWK is a great board, have 3 of them here along with a X299 Dark and my main rig is on a ASUS Ramapage VI Extreme Encore.
I may have a HEDT Problem.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> FTWK is a great board, have 3 of them here along with a X299 Dark and my main rig is on a ASUS Ramapage VI Extreme Encore.
> I may have a HEDT Problem.


Good problem to have lol.


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> Good problem to have lol.


It's a great all around platform minus the Mesh Ring Architecture and the power requirements. I've seen over 450 watts on this 10940x before.


----------



## gtz

@sultanofswing
@o1dschoo1

New day clear head. I solved the shut down during XTU. Disabling CPU SVID SUPPORT in the BIOS prevents the system to shut off at 4.8Ghz. Is this a safe setting to disable?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> @sultanofswing
> @o1dschoo1
> 
> New day clear head. I solved the shut down during XTU. Disabling CPU SVID SUPPORT in the BIOS prevents the system to shut off at 4.8Ghz. Is this a safe setting to disable?


Yes go you need to go and change a few other settings involving the cpu fivr vrm. Turn off overcurrent protection and set the performance level to max performance. I'll screenshot what it's called exactly later as I have two asus boards. Or send me a couple pics of your bios and I'll tell you what to change.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yes go you need to go and change a few other settings involving the cpu fivr vrm. Turn off overcurrent protection and set the performance level to max performance. I'll screenshot what it's called exactly later as I have two asus boards. Or send me a couple pics of your bios and I'll tell you what to change.


Thank you, I will await your pics since I had to go to the office today. This working from home has me spoiled.


----------



## gtz

@o1dschoo1 

So this system at 4.8 can pass OCCT, AIDA, and XTU stress tests. Temps high 80s, but as soon as I start the XTU benchmark (like as soon as you press the button) it shuts off and turns on. I can't figure it out.


----------



## gtz

I have disable all the current protections as well. I think it might have something to do on a driver level since I'm still on the old OS


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I have disable all the current protections as well. I think it might have something to do on a driver level since I'm still on the old OS


It's probably the cpu fivr over current protection


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> It's probably the cpu fivr over current protection


Here are some pics I took with my phone.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Here are some pics I took with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 2476283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476284


That was the two I was talking about. You might need a avx 512 offset. Avx 512 is a super hard hitting instruction set.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> That was the two I was talking about. You might need a avx 512 offset. Avx 512 is a super hard hitting instruction set.


What does the benchmark do differently than the bench test???


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> What does the benchmark do differently than the bench test???


That I can't answer I honestly don't use xtu bench. Personally if it passed all of them stress test your good. Xtu is junk in general imo


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> That I can't answer I honestly don't use xtu bench. Personally if it passed all of them stress test your good. Xtu is junk in general imo


XTU bench is doing something, at 4.6 my vrm's are noisy. Really loud coil whine. I wonder if this CPU @ 4.8 is to much for this board. I started googling and found a video where der8uer slammed this motherboard. Of course he was pushing a 7980XE to it's limits.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> XTU bench is doing something, at 4.6 my vrm's are noisy. Really loud coil whine. I wonder if this CPU @ 4.8 is to much for this board. I started googling and found a video where der8uer slammed this motherboard. Of course he was pushing a 7980XE to it's limits.


Yea you should be good I've seen that video. Did it do it while running prime? Also have you run any avx stress testing?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea you should be good I've seen that video. Did it do it while running prime? Also have you run any avx stress testing?


It does not make that weird noise with any other stress test. What I find funny is the benchmarks uses less power than the other stress tests. So I will be ignoring that test.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> It does not make that weird noise with any other stress test. What I find funny is the benchmarks uses less power than the other stress tests. So I will be ignoring that test.


Yea it's just xtu being junk


----------



## dagget3450

Hey folks, any idea on ram OC possible with current Ram i have on hand. I have 2 quad channel kits back from mx x99 days, CMK16GX4M4B3000c15 / Team Group DDR 2666 and a pair of trident x 3466 rgb ram. I know highest ram clocks i would probably get with the trident but its only dual channel.

I ran the corsair kit i think 3200 on my ol 5960x.(never really tried to push it then)

Which is more practical at the start? quad or dual? vs speed. I don't plan on buying any ram right now, but it may come up soon.

Thanks.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Hey folks, any idea on ram OC possible with current Ram i have on hand. I have 2 quad channel kits back from mx x99 days, CMK16GX4M4B3000c15 / Team Group DDR 2666 and a pair of trident x 3466 rgb ram. I know highest ram clocks i would probably get with the trident but its only dual channel.
> 
> I ran the corsair kit i think 3200 on my ol 5960x.(never really tried to push it then)
> 
> Which is more practical at the start? quad or dual? vs speed. I don't plan on buying any ram right now, but it may come up soon.
> 
> Thanks.


Your gonna top out around 4k in my experience on this platform dual or quad channel. Slap some 3200 cl14 in and clock it to 3800 cl15 and watch the bandwidth skyrocket. I'm talking 100+ gbs


----------



## gtz

EVGA FTW-K arrived!!!!

This board is brand new, amazon had it listed as open box. All accessories included. Only thing missing was the outside box the one with the graphics, but the box inside that one was sealed and new.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> EVGA FTW-K arrived!!!!
> 
> This board is brand new, amazon had it listed as open box. All accessories included. Only thing missing was the outside box the one with the graphics, but the box inside that one was sealed and new.
> 
> View attachment 2476301


Solid looking board. Hmm might need to get one for a test bench/ dry ice overclocking. God I need to stop looking at hardware.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Solid looking board. Hmm might need to get one for a test bench/ dry ice overclocking. God I need to stop looking at hardware.


Yeah not bad for 113 open box (closer to 130 after taxes, but still)

I will use this board when I finally switch to a proper water cooling case. Plan is a Loan Li O11 XL, with a 360 on top and bottom. Want to do a proper hard line tubing build. I am surprised what I was able to fit into a mid tower case. 

Plans are to have the CPU delidded, stronger PSU (1000w unit), and hopefully the block for the Merc 319 will be released. Hopefully have it ready for this summer.


----------



## dagget3450

whats the consensus on a x299 board that only has 1 8pin for cpu power? Lets say not trying to break records but a mild Oc on skylake?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> whats the consensus on a x299 board that only has 1 8pin for cpu power? Lets say not trying to break records but a mild Oc on skylake?


what cpu you gonna run is the question? for 10 core and up id say atleast a board with 8 pin and 4 pin. these cpus do 4.0-4.2 stock voltage js  mild oc territory is like 4.5ghz on a aio, on a 10 core you technically could do 4.5-4.7 on a single 8 pin.. but anything beyond that is asking for some trouble.


----------



## dagget3450

Found a MSI raider x299 an hour from me for 110$. Was debating building a secondary rig later if I find a good deal on an 8 or 10 core.

Also possibly backup plan if my strict arrives and has any issues.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> what cpu you gonna run is the question? for 10 core and up id say atleast a board with 8 pin and 4 pin. these cpus do 4.0-4.2 stock voltage js  mild oc territory is like 4.5ghz on a aio, on a 10 core you technically could do 4.5-4.7 on a single 8 pin.. but anything beyond that is asking for some trouble.


Rip Taichi


----------



## dagget3450

Found a MSI raider x299 an hour from me for 110$. Was debating building a secondary rig later if I find a good deal on an 8 or 10 core.

Also possibly backup plan if my strix arrives and it is broken or something.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> Does anyone know if x299 has SAM updates yet? I really would like to use SAM with my 6900xt. if not right away sometime in the future.


MSI and EVGA have enabled Resize BAR on their X299 boards.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> MSI and EVGA have enabled Resize BAR on their X299 boards.


Nice, good to see the FTW-K in that list. Hopefully Asus will follow suit.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Rip Taichi


lol send it  honestly your more worried about the 8 pin wires overheating then blowing the vrms. so if you got a good psu with some thick wires your good. ive pulled 400+ watts through a single 8 pin cpu power no issue lol. 1.6 vcore on a first gen i7 and a asus x58 board


----------



## dagget3450

Well i have a 7900x and a 7940x on the way, the 7900x has already been delidded and "tested" stable for 5ghz. So i may just get ride of my ryzens lol. Now i will wait to see whats next.


----------



## gtz

Update

There is something that if I set 4.8 the board protects itself, it must sense an amperage draw or something along those lines. Sad I could not get it fully stable due to the board, even though it was only 1 test it was still enough not to pursue. On a side note, at 4.8 and gpu overclocked during time spy the system drew 760 watts. My 750 watt seasonic platinum unit is being a champ. This is only during benchmark runs, so that load is not going to be hit under normal circumstances.

I have settled for a 4.7 all core overclock at 1.15 vcore. At these setting the CPU maxes out at high 70c (that one core at 78). I have also attached a 40mm fan on the VRM, the CPU at full throttle the hottest the VRM temp is now mid 60s. I just attached it with double sided tape, and it is hidden because of the radiator and fans.










I also amazon primed some 2X8GB kit of the T-Force Delta. I ordered it last night and just got here a few hours ago (did not think amazon still delivered at 8pm). It is the same kit I originally bought, will add it to the good sticks I have for some quad channel goodness and throw in a bin the extra 8GB stick for a future budget build. The kit is loose as hell but got it to clock 3600mhz (17-19-19-38). Only drawback was price, these 2 sticks were 80 bucks making the new cost for RAM 115 instead of 75. Mesh is also overclocked to 30 at 1.1volts.

Overall I have settled for my 24/7 overclock. At these settings and graphics card running a slight overclock 2500mhz (instead of the 2650-2750 setting I ran with it at 4.8Ghz) the system pulls 650-670ish on the wall during timespy. Power supply can easily handle that.

Below is the picture of how my pc currently stands, I must say I am impressed on how the system looks. X299 looks beastly to say the least.










As far as the EVGA board I will eventually use it. Hopefully sooner rather than later, but if worse comes to worse I can always flip it since it was so cheap and is practically new. I will register so it will be warrantied thru EVGA (I believe 3 years).

So that is it for now, I held off installing the new OS and proper drivers. Have to start that soon.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Well i have a 7900x and a 7940x on the way, the 7900x has already been delidded and "tested" stable for 5ghz. So i may just get ride of my ryzens lol. Now i will wait to see whats next.


I would sell them lol.


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> I would sell them lol.


Yes, i most likely will. I still will keep my x570 mobo and ram, so when 5xxx ryzen can be got at a reasonable price i most likely will still get one. I got much parts i need to offload, lol.

Assuming the incoming hardware will be no issues, but until i can be sure i got a good working system then ill throw stuff for sale.

I am debating selling my SR2, but i still have my Abit BP6 my first dual CPU mobo and celeron366 chips. Lots of good memories with that setup. The SR2 is also one of those items like my 3dfx cards.... hard to let the go... lol.



Spoiler






gtz said:


> Update
> 
> There is something that if I set 4.8 the board protects itself, it must sense an amperage draw or something along those lines. Sad I could not get it fully stable due to the board, even though it was only 1 test it was still enough not to pursue. On a side note, at 4.8 and gpu overclocked during time spy the system drew 760 watts. My 750 watt seasonic platinum unit is being a champ. This is only during benchmark runs, so that load is not going to be hit under normal circumstances.
> 
> I have settled for a 4.7 all core overclock at 1.15 vcore. At these setting the CPU maxes out at high 70c (that one core at 78). I have also attached a 40mm fan on the VRM, the CPU at full throttle the hottest the VRM temp is now mid 60s. I just attached it with double sided tape, and it is hidden because of the radiator and fans.
> 
> View attachment 2476342
> 
> 
> I also amazon primed some 2X8GB kit of the T-Force Delta. I ordered it last night and just got here a few hours ago (did not think amazon still delivered at 8pm). It is the same kit I originally bought, will add it to the good sticks I have for some quad channel goodness and throw in a bin the extra 8GB stick for a future budget build. The kit is loose as hell but got it to clock 3600mhz (17-19-19-38). Only drawback was price, these 2 sticks were 80 bucks making the new cost for RAM 115 instead of 75. Mesh is also overclocked to 30 at 1.1volts.
> 
> Overall I have settled for my 24/7 overclock. At these settings and graphics card running a slight overclock 2500mhz (instead of the 2650-2750 setting I ran with it at 4.8Ghz) the system pulls 650-670ish on the wall during timespy. Power supply can easily handle that.
> 
> Below is the picture of how my pc currently stands, I must say I am impressed on how the system looks. X299 looks beastly to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 2476343
> 
> 
> As far as the EVGA board I will eventually use it. Hopefully sooner rather than later, but if worse comes to worse I can always flip it since it was so cheap and is practically new. I will register so it will be warrantied thru EVGA (I believe 3 years).
> 
> So that is it for now, I held off installing the new OS and proper drivers. Have to start that soon.






I don't know, but sounds like you might want to test with a stronger PSU? 750watts even that one, seems like your skating a thing line for OCP/issues...


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Yes, i most likely will. I still will keep my x570 mobo and ram, so when 5xxx ryzen can be got at a reasonable price i most likely will still get one. I got much parts i need to offload, lol.
> 
> Assuming the incoming hardware will be no issues, but until i can be sure i got a good working system then ill throw stuff for sale.
> 
> I am debating selling my SR2, but i still have my Abit BP6 my first dual CPU mobo and celeron366 chips. Lots of good memories with that setup. The SR2 is also one of those items like my 3dfx cards.... hard to let the go... lol.
> 
> 
> I don't know, but sounds like you might want to test with a stronger PSU? 750watts even that one, seems like your skating a thing line for OCP/issues...


You got a sr2?!?!?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Yes, i most likely will. I still will keep my x570 mobo and ram, so when 5xxx ryzen can be got at a reasonable price i most likely will still get one. I got much parts i need to offload, lol.
> 
> Assuming the incoming hardware will be no issues, but until i can be sure i got a good working system then ill throw stuff for sale.
> 
> I am debating selling my SR2, but i still have my Abit BP6 my first dual CPU mobo and celeron366 chips. Lots of good memories with that setup. The SR2 is also one of those items like my 3dfx cards.... hard to let the go... lol.
> 
> 
> I don't know, but sounds like you might want to test with a stronger PSU? 750watts even that one, seems like your skating a thing line for OCP/issues...


I will be replacing it sometime, but jeez the price of power supplies (along with everything else) is expensive. I thought I had a EVGA 1300G2 but cannot find it. I think I might of sold it a while back but don't remember.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I will be replacing it sometime, but jeez the price of power supplies (along with everything else) is expensive. I thought I had a EVGA 1300G2 but cannot find it. I think I might of sold it a while back but don't remember.


Yea it's kinda getting ridiculous with the prices of hardware.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea it's kinda getting ridiculous with the prices of hardware.


Makes the cheap price of X299 that much better tho!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Makes the cheap price of X299 that much better tho!


Agreed lol. Smoking a 10900k in productivity and keeping up in gaming for half the price


----------



## dagget3450

I picked up of all things a Gigabyte WU8 x299 on amazon for 197$ not exactly a board i would choose but the price for the board is nice. (i am a sucker for workstation/exotic) mobos.
(from what i see this mainboard is $$$$$$$$$$ otherwise)


o1dschoo1 said:


> You got a sr2?!?!?


Yes, and i rarely use it. I forget how many years ago, i literally traded an x79 mobo and i7 3820 for it. The guy who owned it, only had 1 cpu in it and didn't overclock. I actually felt a little bad about the trade but the dude was cool with it. It works really well, i think the little pch fan makes some noise now and then but after i cleaned it out of dust its been an awesome setup. I used it as a main rig for a while before upgrading. I have 2 x5675 chips in it that run 4.5ghz easily. i think the cpus were like 30$ at that time. It uses some serious power though. I think around 850w to 900w without a load on gpu during cpu stress tests

I have a FX9050 and UD7 mobo also, its useless mostly but still a exotic board in a way.



gtz said:


> I will be replacing it sometime, but jeez the price of power supplies (along with everything else) is expensive. I thought I had a EVGA 1300G2 but cannot find it. I think I might of sold it a while back but don't remember.


Yeah, im short myself because i got tons of hardware and i am missing a few psu's lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I picked up of all things a Gigabyte WU8 x299 on amazon for 197$ not exactly a board i would choose but the price for the board is nice. (i am a sucker for workstation/exotic) mobos.
> (from what i see this mainboard is $$$$$$$$$$ otherwise)
> 
> Yes, and i rarely use it. I forget how many years ago, i literally traded an x79 mobo and i7 3820 for it. The guy who owned it, only had 1 cpu in it and didn't overclock. I actually felt a little bad about the trade but the dude was cool with it. It works really well, i think the little pch fan makes some noise now and then but after i cleaned it out of dust its been an awesome setup. I used it as a main rig for a while before upgrading. I have 2 x5675 chips in it that run 4.5ghz easily. i think the cpus were like 30$ at that time. It uses some serious power though. I think around 850w to 900w without a load on gpu during cpu stress tests
> 
> I have a FX9050 and UD7 mobo also, its useless mostly but still a exotic board in a way.
> 
> 
> Yeah, im short myself because i got tons of hardware and i am missing a few psu's lol.


If you want to sell that sr2 shoot me a price in a pm. I'd love to add that to my collection.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I picked up of all things a Gigabyte WU8 x299 on amazon for 197$ not exactly a board i would choose but the price for the board is nice. (i am a sucker for workstation/exotic) mobos.
> (from what i see this mainboard is $$$$$$$$$$ otherwise)
> 
> Yes, and i rarely use it. I forget how many years ago, i literally traded an x79 mobo and i7 3820 for it. The guy who owned it, only had 1 cpu in it and didn't overclock. I actually felt a little bad about the trade but the dude was cool with it. It works really well, i think the little pch fan makes some noise now and then but after i cleaned it out of dust its been an awesome setup. I used it as a main rig for a while before upgrading. I have 2 x5675 chips in it that run 4.5ghz easily. i think the cpus were like 30$ at that time. It uses some serious power though. I think around 850w to 900w without a load on gpu during cpu stress tests
> 
> I have a FX9050 and UD7 mobo also, its useless mostly but still a exotic board in a way.
> 
> 
> Yeah, im short myself because i got tons of hardware and i am missing a few psu's lol.


That Gigabyte WU8 x299 looks good, has actual heatsinks not just a block of aluminum (I'm looking at you Strix). Really like where that design headed.


----------



## D-EJ915

The WU8 has PLX chips on it so you can actually use all of the PCIE slots too which is nice.


----------



## dagget3450

Will i be able to use a corsair 110i AIO on the 79xx chips for light testing to verify working before i go full watercooling? I am trying to locate all my watercooling gear. Would be easy to post test/boot with an AIO before building and finding out its not working.



o1dschoo1 said:


> If you want to sell that sr2 shoot me a price in a pm. I'd love to add that to my collection.


I am fighting myself on it, if i do it will be one of the last i push out the door. I will keep it in mind though. I would go through it with a fine tooth comb and make sure everything works perfectly.


gtz said:


> That Gigabyte WU8 x299 looks good, has actual heatsinks not just a block of aluminum (I'm looking at you Strix). Really like where that design headed.


yeah, the physical design looks great, the software and function like OC i am more wondering about with it.



D-EJ915 said:


> The WU8 has PLX chips on it so you can actually use all of the PCIE slots too which is nice.


I am the kind of idiot to run 4 gpus if it were still possible for benching. I think on AMD side they only allow 2xgpu now with latest drivers. only thing i have on hand for 4 gpus right now is R9 390/x and thats older than old lol.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Will i be able to use a corsair 110i AIO on the 79xx chips for light testing to verify working before i go full watercooling? I am trying to locate all my watercooling gear. Would be easy to post test/boot with an AIO before building and finding out its not working.
> 
> 
> I am fighting myself on it, if i do it will be one of the last i push out the door. I will keep it in mind though. I would go through it with a fine tooth comb and make sure everything works perfectly.
> 
> yeah, the physical design looks great, the software and function like OC i am more wondering about with it.
> 
> 
> I am the kind of idiot to run 4 gpus if it were still possible for benching. I think on AMD side they only allow 2xgpu now with latest drivers. only thing i have on hand for 4 gpus right now is R9 390/x and thats older than old lol.


You should be fine with a AIO for testing. Especially at stock, should be easy to cool. 

Well if you don't like that Gigabyte I trade you the FTWK lol.

Update to my rig, I managed to snag a Seasonic Focus GX1000 for 103.49 from eBay. This will give me the breathing room to OC my GPU again.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Will i be able to use a corsair 110i AIO on the 79xx chips for light testing to verify working before i go full watercooling? I am trying to locate all my watercooling gear. Would be easy to post test/boot with an AIO before building and finding out its not working.
> 
> 
> I am fighting myself on it, if i do it will be one of the last i push out the door. I will keep it in mind though. I would go through it with a fine tooth comb and make sure everything works perfectly.
> 
> yeah, the physical design looks great, the software and function like OC i am more wondering about with it.
> 
> 
> I am the kind of idiot to run 4 gpus if it were still possible for benching. I think on AMD side they only allow 2xgpu now with latest drivers. only thing i have on hand for 4 gpus right now is R9 390/x and thats older than old lol.


lol der8aur hit 5ghz on a 7900x on a aio freaking insane. you could run 4ghz all day on a aio.


----------



## o1dschoo1

thought id drop this in here for anyone wanting to play with x299. @Jedi Mind Trick this is what nikado's other 7800x is doing on the rampage apex i got from him.








Intel Core i7 7800X @ 5002.55 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[hhxd1n] Validated Dump by o1dschoo1 (2021-01-31 02:10:41) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> thought id drop this in here for anyone wanting to play with x299. @Jedi Mind Trick this is what nikado's other 7800x is doing on the rampage apex i got from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 7800X @ 5002.55 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [hhxd1n] Validated Dump by o1dschoo1 (2021-01-31 02:10:41) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI APEX - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Nice!

I may (or may not) have some other X299 stuff coming in (thanks reddit meme stocks)!

@gtz was that Evga board listed as "Good" or "Acceptable?" I see it again on Amazon used, but its $150 this time...


----------



## dagget3450

Just got my Asus strix mobo and 7940x at the same time. Board passes visual inspection. Not sure if ill be able to get too far tonight. I want to compare my 3600 against it stock to stock then oc to oc. Curious to see what gains ill see if much. Got to stability test everything at stock anyways before jumping the gun. lol hard to wait for sure.

Edit: amongst many projects going on both pc and non pc related. I am removing popcorn ceiling from my whole house. Ugh..


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice!
> 
> I may (or may not) have some other X299 stuff coming in (thanks reddit meme stocks)!
> 
> @gtz was that Evga board listed as "Good" or "Acceptable?" I see it again on Amazon used, but its $150 this time...


It was good I believe, it was not listed as like new like this new one.

But like you all saw in my earlier post my board was brand. Only missing the cover box, everything was still sealed.


----------



## gtz

I have been stabilizing the system and messing with RAM and mesh. I believe to be stable now, current settings 4.7 1.165 vcore, mesh 31 1.35 and RAM 3600 17-19-19 (not bad from a kit that is 3200 18-20-20). Below are some benchmarks for whoever is interested and for you x299 owners to see if I am lacking somewhere with the components I have.

3DMark TimeSpy










Aida64 Benchmark










Cinebench R15










Cinebench R20










CPUz










And finally a picture of my power consumption at the wall.










Once I get my new PSU, I will push the GPU to its max.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I have been stabilizing the system and messing with RAM and mesh. I believe to be stable now, current settings 4.7 1.165 vcore, mesh 31 1.35 and RAM 3600 17-19-19 (not bad from a kit that is 3200 18-20-20). Below are some benchmarks for whoever is interested and for you x299 owners to see if I am lacking somewhere with the components I have.
> 
> 3DMark TimeSpy
> 
> View attachment 2476663
> 
> 
> Aida64 Benchmark
> 
> View attachment 2476664
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15
> 
> View attachment 2476665
> 
> 
> Cinebench R20
> 
> View attachment 2476666
> 
> 
> CPUz
> 
> View attachment 2476667
> 
> 
> And finally a picture of my power consumption at the wall.
> 
> View attachment 2476668
> 
> 
> Once I get my new PSU, I will push the GPU to its max.


that all looks about right


----------



## dagget3450

Oh man, so i may have spoke to soon. I took the cpu out of the static bag and it has a spot on the contact side. I don't know if it is a burn spot or some sort of dent/damage. I am reluctant to install it now and wonder what i should do.

Advice? attached pics, in the picture it looks black, but to the naked eye it looks more like copper/gold was dented and it doesn't look burnt to naked eye.
Sorry bout my bad pics, phone kinda sucks


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Oh man, so i may have spoke to soon. I took the cpu out of the static bag and it has a spot on the contact side. I don't know if it is a burn spot or some sort of dent/damage. I am reluctant to install it now and wonder what i should do.
> 
> Advice? attached pics, in the picture it looks black, but to the naked eye it looks more like copper/gold was dented and it doesn't look burnt to naked eye.
> Sorry bout my bad pics, phone kinda sucks
> 
> View attachment 2476669
> View attachment 2476670
> View attachment 2476671


thats a dent id run it lmao it should be good. i split the pcb of my 7900x a little delidding it and it still works


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Oh man, so i may have spoke to soon. I took the cpu out of the static bag and it has a spot on the contact side. I don't know if it is a burn spot or some sort of dent/damage. I am reluctant to install it now and wonder what i should do.
> 
> Advice? attached pics, in the picture it looks black, but to the naked eye it looks more like copper/gold was dented and it doesn't look burnt to naked eye.
> Sorry bout my bad pics, phone kinda sucks
> 
> View attachment 2476669
> View attachment 2476670
> View attachment 2476671


It looks like a small scratch, you should be ok. I have had worse CPUs and still worked. I would try it and test it and see. If anything you can exchange or get your money back. There is another seller on ebay selling 7940X for 335 and is accepting offers, I might shoot an offer of 300 and see what happens. Might upgrade my daughters rig and move the Strix to her so I can use the EVGA.


----------



## dagget3450

I contacted the seller just in case ahead of installation. I cannot say i have ever had a cpu with a dent on the underside. I just was worried it might be a burnt spot that was cleaned up. However it looks like a dent to me.

Edit: on the mobo, i was worried about how it was shipped lol. Bubble wrap over top of board without a cover for the cpu socket. No bent pins thank goodness. Seems risky to do that but each to their own i suppose.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> I contacted the seller just in case ahead of installation. I cannot say i have ever had a cpu with a dent on the underside. I just was worried it might be a burnt spot that was cleaned up. However it looks like a dent to me.
> 
> *Edit: on the mobo, i was worried about how it was shipped lol. Bubble wrap over top of board without a cover for the cpu socket. No bent pins thank goodness. Seems risky to do that but each to their own i suppose.*


Glad to hear! Nothing infuriates me more than people improperly shipping motherboards (it's one thing if they don't have a cover, but at least try putting something down to help!). Sucks about the CPU, hopefully no issues with it.

I had someone ship me a CPU, Mobo, and CPU cooler combo. They took the CPU out of the socket and put everything in their own individual anti-static bags and left em loose in the box. Board was mangled... I had never been so confused, like they did extra work to mess up their stuff...


Edit:


gtz said:


> It was good I believe, it was not listed as like new like this new one.
> 
> But like you all saw in my earlier post my board was brand. Only missing the cover box, everything was still sealed.


Welp, they had a Taichi CLX (2x 8pins + 2.5G lan) listed as 'good' for $150ish and another FTW K listed as 'acceptable' for $120ish (I think the same price as the 'good' one you got). Hopefully the K isn't mangled (and has the I/O), not expecting much though.

Figured at those prices I'd try to hook up some of my friends/return them if I can't figure out what to do with em.

On a side note, USPS wilding out here. The 5800X is in the Metro NY distribution center (Indy seems ~halfway between NY and where you sent it from)! Classic USPS. Just found it funny, not affected by it in the slightest.


----------



## dagget3450

So far so good here! Posted, set xmp and otherwise running stock to check out. Already had a win10 os on a drive so while its not a fresh load i am just testing for now. Seems snappy!


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> So far so good here! Posted, set xmp and otherwise running stock to check out. Already had a win10 os on a drive so while its not a fresh load i am just testing for now. Seems snappy!


Can’t wait to see how it compares to your 3600!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> So far so good here! Posted, set xmp and otherwise running stock to check out. Already had a win10 os on a drive so while its not a fresh load i am just testing for now. Seems snappy!


Good, glad everything is working. Can't wait to see what kind of clocks you get out of it.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, they had a Taichi CLX (2x 8pins + 2.5G lan) listed as 'good' for $150ish and another FTW K listed as 'acceptable' for $120ish (I think the same price as the 'good' one you got). Hopefully the K isn't mangled (and has the I/O), not expecting much though.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured at those prices I'd try to hook up some of my friends/return them if I can't figure out what to do with em.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, USPS wilding out here. The 5800X is in the Metro NY distribution center (Indy seems ~halfway between NY and where you sent it from)! Classic USPS. Just found it funny, not affected by it in the slightest.




Ummm what??? Looks like USPS overshot by a few states. I just looked it up after seeing this post. Hopefully you will get it soon. Did you pick up a AM4 motherboard yet? Only ask because MSI and Asus currently offer 500 mhz offset on there board instead of 200 amd seem to have the best stable negative core offset overclocking. A member here gerardfraser had a good thread where he pushed his pretty well.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Good, glad everything is working. Can't wait to see what kind of clocks you get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm what??? Looks like USPS overshot by a few states. I just looked it up after seeing this post. Hopefully you will get it soon. Did you pick up a motherboard yet? Only ask because MSI and Asus currently offer 500 mhz offset on there board instead of 200 amd seem to have the best stable negative core offset overclocking. A member here gerardfraser had a good thread where he pushed his pretty well.


Asus x299 boards is where it's at.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Asus x299 boards is where it's at.


Sorry I was talking about AM4. Both MSI amd Asus has higher PBO offsets. 500 vs 200.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Sorry I was talking about AM4. Both MSI amd Asus has higher PBO offsets. 500 vs 200.


I'd be willing to say the same for am4. Lol their boards are top tier


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Sorry I was talking about AM4. Both MSI amd Asus has higher PBO offsets. 500 vs 200.


Also the asus board you got does something similar. Asus mce boost all core to 4.5 on my 7900. Idk about the 7940x


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Good, glad everything is working. Can't wait to see what kind of clocks you get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm what??? Looks like USPS overshot by a few states. I just looked it up after seeing this post. Hopefully you will get it soon. Did you pick up a AM4 motherboard yet? Only ask because MSI and Asus currently offer 500 mhz offset on there board instead of 200 amd seem to have the best stable negative core offset overclocking. A member here gerardfraser had a good thread where he pushed his pretty well.


I've had an X570 Ultra for a while that needed a CPU. Will bench the crap out of it and the X299 stuff I have coming in, keep whatever I like and return/sell whatever I don't.

Would have loved to get a Unify, but I have no complaints with the Ultra for what I paid for it.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I'd be willing to say the same for am4. Lol their boards are top tier


I don't doubt Asus Crosshair VIII is a great board, my old Asus X570i Strix was a great board and pushed my old 3950X. But MSI impressed me, big fan of the MSI B550 tomohawk. Honestly can't really go wrong with anybody but both Asus and MSI have been updating there BIOS frequently. I was happy with Gigabyte X570 for 3000 series, but disappointed with 5000 series.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I've had an X570 Ultra for a while that needed a CPU. Will bench the crap out of it and the X299 stuff I have coming in, keep whatever I like and return/sell whatever I don't.
> 
> Would have loved to get a Unify, but I have no complaints with the Ultra for what I paid for it.


The Ultra is a great board, my only complaint was they weren't updating there BIOS compared to Asus and MSI. I believe a rep for Gigabyte mentioned they are going to implement the 500mhz offset but last I saw only. I kinda felt like a guinea pig with Gigabyte.

But you already have no reason not to use, no need to spend extra. On both my Ultra and elite at stock pushed the 5800X to 4.85 and 4.6 under heavy loads.

Edit : sorry it was the pro wifi not the ultra.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The Ultra is a great board, my only complaint was they weren't updating there BIOS compared to Asus and MSI. I believe a rep for Gigabyte mentioned they are going to implement the 500mhz offset but last I saw only. I kinda felt like a guinea pig with Gigabyte.
> 
> But you already have no reason not to use, no need to spend extra. On both my Ultra and elite at stock pushed the 5800X to 4.85 and 4.6 under heavy loads.


Gigabyte has progressively gone downhill since core 2. They started skimping on vrms bios updates and overall quality bios and hardware wise.


----------



## D-EJ915

o1dschoo1 said:


> Gigabyte has progressively gone downhill since core 2. They started skimping on vrms bios updates and overall quality bios and hardware wise.


If you want quality updates Asus X299 is not the place to be lmao, most guys on ROG forum and here use old bioses modded with newer updates installed.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> If you want quality updates Asus X299 is not the place to be lmao, most guys on ROG forum and here use old bioses modded with newer updates installed.


yea lol x299 is pretty dead to be honest lmao. my asus x299 deluxe had a official update a few months back..
edit my x299 rampage apex had a bios release 12/20/2020 as did my deluxe


----------



## dagget3450

Haven't done much with my testing but what i have tested core for core/low res gaming the skylake x is not doing well against my 3600. This is of course if there any room for error on my part. It's not exactly apples to apples yet either. I did try to match closely much as i could, cpu/ram speeds etc. That said, i got the 7940x up at 4.9ghz/mesh 31 for testing on the crappy AIO and its very close to the 3600, but given many bad variables i am thinking there is still much to be gained once this puppy is fully unleashed. I need to get some fast ddr4 in it, as ive only tested up to 3000 ddr4 and i know thats a serious hamper. Since i was focusing only on single threaded/gaming workload atm i disabled HT. 

I think this will at least match or pass once i have proper arrangements and thats encouraging cause ill have at least double the cores. Also, LOL at the AIO making all kinds of noise keeping this beast cool. temps are hitting 80/90ss now in short testing. So two big holdups are temps obviously and memory speed. Of course at 4k even at stock the two cpus are only about 1fps apart. Chances are high i'll be playing at 4k more than not anyways but this is still fun to test.


fire strike stats for example:
stock - gpu bottleneck










4.9ghz gpu bottleneck almost gone:


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> Haven't done much with my testing but what i have tested core for core/low res gaming the skylake x is not doing well against my 3600. This is of course if there any room for error on my part. It's not exactly apples to apples yet either. I did try to match closely much as i could, cpu/ram speeds etc. That said, i got the 7940x up at 4.9ghz/mesh 31 for testing on the crappy AIO and its very close to the 3600, but given many bad variables i am thinking there is still much to be gained once this puppy is fully unleashed. I need to get some fast ddr4 in it, as ive only tested up to 3000 ddr4 and i know thats a serious hamper. Since i was focusing only on single threaded/gaming workload atm i disabled HT.
> 
> I think this will at least match or pass once i have proper arrangements and thats encouraging cause ill have at least double the cores. Also, LOL at the AIO making all kinds of noise keeping this beast cool. temps are hitting 80/90ss now in short testing. So two big holdups are temps obviously and memory speed. Of course at 4k even at stock the two cpus are only about 1fps apart. *Chances are high i'll be playing at 4k more than not anyways but this is still fun to test.*


Snipped your pics, but that's pretty encouraging. The 3600 (while no beast) is a solid gaming CPU, so matching it with 3000mhz ram (assuming you had faster ram on the 3600?) definitely seems good for a ~<$350 14 core CPU (and matches what GTZ(?) was saying about it being between a 3900x and a 5900x overall). 

Soon as I get my stuff (boards should be in tomorrow/stuff from Nikado should be in Wed) I'll test it out with my 980 ti (assuming I can't get a new GPU anytime soon) against the 5800X (whenever it comes in, lol) and the 10400 I already have (and hopefully get rid of whatever I don't like) with some 3200c14 FlareX dimms.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Snipped your pics, but that's pretty encouraging. The 3600 (while no beast) is a solid gaming CPU, so matching it with 3000mhz ram (assuming you had faster ram on the 3600?) definitely seems good for a ~<$350 14 core CPU (and matches what GTZ(?) was saying about it being between a 3900x and a 5900x overall).
> 
> Soon as I get my stuff (boards should be in tomorrow/stuff from Nikado should be in Wed) I'll test it out with my 980 ti (assuming I can't get a new GPU anytime soon) against the 5800X (whenever it comes in, lol) and the 10400 I already have (and hopefully get rid of whatever I don't like) with some 3200c14 FlareX dimms.


Your severely gpu limited. Lol. I'm gpu limited with my 1080 on water and the 7800x at 5ghz/3.1 mesh with 3800 cl15


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Haven't done much with my testing but what i have tested core for core/low res gaming the skylake x is not doing well against my 3600. This is of course if there any room for error on my part. It's not exactly apples to apples yet either. I did try to match closely much as i could, cpu/ram speeds etc. That said, i got the 7940x up at 4.9ghz/mesh 31 for testing on the crappy AIO and its very close to the 3600, but given many bad variables i am thinking there is still much to be gained once this puppy is fully unleashed. I need to get some fast ddr4 in it, as ive only tested up to 3000 ddr4 and i know thats a serious hamper. Since i was focusing only on single threaded/gaming workload atm i disabled HT.
> 
> I think this will at least match or pass once i have proper arrangements and thats encouraging cause ill have at least double the cores. Also, LOL at the AIO making all kinds of noise keeping this beast cool. temps are hitting 80/90ss now in short testing. So two big holdups are temps obviously and memory speed. Of course at 4k even at stock the two cpus are only about 1fps apart. Chances are high i'll be playing at 4k more than not anyways but this is still fun to test.
> 
> 
> fire strike stats for example:
> stock - gpu bottleneck
> 
> View attachment 2476858
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz gpu bottleneck almost gone:
> View attachment 2476859


I noticed a difference between 3000 junk timings and 3200 cl14 then a difference from that to 3800 cl15 and that's with just 10 cores


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Haven't done much with my testing but what i have tested core for core/low res gaming the skylake x is not doing well against my 3600. This is of course if there any room for error on my part. It's not exactly apples to apples yet either. I did try to match closely much as i could, cpu/ram speeds etc. That said, i got the 7940x up at 4.9ghz/mesh 31 for testing on the crappy AIO and its very close to the 3600, but given many bad variables i am thinking there is still much to be gained once this puppy is fully unleashed. I need to get some fast ddr4 in it, as ive only tested up to 3000 ddr4 and i know thats a serious hamper. Since i was focusing only on single threaded/gaming workload atm i disabled HT.
> 
> I think this will at least match or pass once i have proper arrangements and thats encouraging cause ill have at least double the cores. Also, LOL at the AIO making all kinds of noise keeping this beast cool. temps are hitting 80/90ss now in short testing. So two big holdups are temps obviously and memory speed. Of course at 4k even at stock the two cpus are only about 1fps apart. Chances are high i'll be playing at 4k more than not anyways but this is still fun to test.
> 
> 
> fire strike stats for example:
> stock - gpu bottleneck
> 
> View attachment 2476858
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz gpu bottleneck almost gone:
> View attachment 2476859


Yeah at stock 79X0 are dogs. The light threads never hit 4.3 (let alone 4.4) and the mesh at 24 kills these chips. But once tuned it will fly, I am impressed you are able to maintain 4.9, regardless of short bursts. What voltage do you need for 4.9? I stopped at 1.2 4.8ghz. I have only tested games, but my system at 4.7 core, 3.1 mesh, 3600 (this is the limits of my lower binned ram) at 1080P beat my old 3950X by around 5-10FPS and gets trounced by around 10 FPS by my old 5800X. In 3440X1440 they are all within 5 fps and I consider that margin of error. This puts it in the middle like I expected. I feel with mesh at 3.2-3.4 (which my 7940X does not do) and fast tight ram it will get closer to 10900K/5800X performance.

Also what is your CPU score in fire strike? I will run fire strike here shortly, never really run that test anymore since it is 1080p. Have you ran timespy?

Edit:
Also what motherboard are you running?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Your severely gpu limited. Lol. I'm gpu limited with my 1080 on water and the 7800x at 5ghz/3.1 mesh with 3800 cl15


Luckily its at 1070ti level perf (1500 core / 8200 mem for now, RIP degredation @ max voltage on aircooling [which tbf the Giga Xtreme Gaming air cooler is probably the best 'stock' GPU cooler I've ever used; been at max voltage for at least two years now]), but I was dumb and sold my TXP in hopes of upgrading and now I'm stuck with the 980ti.

You aren't wrong that I'm super gpu limited, but I can at least test out CPU limitations with low-res/CPU tests!

Edit: praying I can get an FE 3070/80 at bestbuy.com tomorrow (for anyone else tryna get one, BB had been dropping them every two weeks on tues [except for two weeks ago, possibly due to MLK Jr. Day] for the last few months at ~11AM est through ~1230PM EST).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Luckily its at 1070ti level perf (1500 core / 8200 mem for now, RIP degredation @ max voltage on aircooling [which tbf the Giga Xtreme Gaming air cooler is probably the best 'stock' GPU cooler I've ever used; been at max voltage for at least two years now]), but I was dumb and sold my TXP in hopes of upgrading and now I'm stuck with the 980ti.
> 
> You aren't wrong that I'm super gpu limited, but I can at least test out CPU limitations with low-res/CPU tests!
> 
> Edit: praying I can get an FE 3070/80 at bestbuy.com tomorrow (for anyone else tryna get one, BB had been dropping them every two weeks on tues [except for two weeks ago, possibly due to MLK Jr. Day] for the last few months at ~11AM est through ~1230PM EST).


I mean to be honest if it's 1070ti level you can run bfv 1080p 50-60 fps everything max dx12 enabled.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> I mean to be honest if it's 1070ti level you can run bfv 1080p 50-60 fps everything max dx12 enabled.


Yep, it's still a solid card (completely IMO, but it makes anything less than a 2070 S not worth upgrading to [and that was before the priced on used stuff went through the roof]).

The good thing about Epic making SWBF2 free is that there are a ton of new players to destroy and that game runs extremely well, but I want to play some games that don't!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yep, it's still a solid card (completely IMO, but it makes anything less than a 2070 S not worth upgrading to [and that was before the priced on used stuff went through the roof]).
> 
> The good thing about Epic making SWBF2 free is that there are a ton of new players to destroy and that game runs extremely well, but I want to play some games that don't!


Lmao I'm one of them. I just downloaded it


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lmao I'm one of them. I just downloaded it


It is a blast IMO! Supremecy is my favorite game mode, depending on the map (though the games are LONG and can last indefinitely [capture points like conquest until the winning team boards the other's ship [cut scene], then you have a certain amount of time to capture more points/destroy reactors in the ship; if you don't finish in time you get 'kicked out' of the ship and have to recap points, so it can go back and fourth a few times before someone wins in what feels like an eternity).

Personally, I never felt like I was at too much of a disadvantage due to not having (high leveled) star cards (in game boosts); but there are ways to farm exp for em that aren't too bad (the coop/solo "missions;" not sure what they are actually called). You can search for guides (lol) on how to do it, but IMO just playing is the most fun. Star cards for the heroes SUCK to level up tho (heros vs villains is the fastest way to do it, but it is the most frustrating game mode IMO).

I think I was in the mid 60s-70s maxed out at 1440p; turning stuff down leaves me at a constant 120hz (what I have my monitor 'capped' at [slightly less intensive than 144hz]).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> It is a blast IMO! Supremecy is my favorite game mode, depending on the map (though the games are LONG and can last indefinitely [capture points like conquest until the winning team boards the other's ship [cut scene], then you have a certain amount of time to capture more points/destroy reactors in the ship; if you don't finish in time you get 'kicked out' of the ship and have to recap points, so it can go back and fourth a few times before someone wins in what feels like an eternity).
> 
> Personally, I never felt like I was at too much of a disadvantage due to not having (high leveled) star cards (in game boosts); but there are ways to farm exp for em that aren't too bad (the coop/solo "missions;" not sure what they are actually called). You can search for guides (lol) on how to do it, but IMO just playing is the most fun. Star cards for the heroes SUCK to level up tho (heros vs villains is the fastest way to do it, but it is the most frustrating game mode IMO).
> 
> I think I was in the mid 60s-70s maxed out at 1440p; turning stuff down leaves me at a constant 120hz (what I have my monitor 'capped' at [slightly less intensive than 144hz]).


That sounds about right fps wise. I'm sitting in the 40s in 4k roughly maxed out


----------



## o1dschoo1

Intel Core i9 7900X @ 4803.86 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr) started working my daily clock up


----------



## dagget3450

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Snipped your pics, but that's pretty encouraging. The 3600 (while no beast) is a solid gaming CPU, so matching it with 3000mhz ram (assuming you had faster ram on the 3600?) definitely seems good for a ~<$350 14 core CPU (and matches what GTZ(?) was saying about it being between a 3900x and a 5900x overall).
> 
> Soon as I get my stuff (boards should be in tomorrow/stuff from Nikado should be in Wed) I'll test it out with my 980 ti (assuming I can't get a new GPU anytime soon) against the 5800X (whenever it comes in, lol) and the 10400 I already have (and hopefully get rid of whatever I don't like) with some 3200c14 FlareX dimms.


Yes, i am impressed by the 3600 at gaming also, on my WS x570-ACE board it really seems to shine better than it did in my Asus CH6. also PCIe 4.0 helps the 6900xt out some.



o1dschoo1 said:


> I noticed a difference between 3000 junk timings and 3200 cl14 then a difference from that to 3800 cl15 and that's with just 10 cores


Yes, i have no doubt i am hobbling it badly with slow ram. the sticks in it right now are teamgroup 2666 and i had it OC'd to 3000 for benching against the r5 3600 with it also at 3000
I run 3466 cl 16 on the r5 3600 normally however I need to see what i can do with my other sticks on the x299 first before i commit to buying some more ram.



gtz said:


> Yeah at stock 79X0 are dogs. The light threads never hit 4.3 (let alone 4.4) and the mesh at 24 kills these chips. But once tuned it will fly, I am impressed you are able to maintain 4.9, regardless of short bursts. What voltage do you need for 4.9? I stopped at 1.2 4.8ghz. I have only tested games, but my system at 4.7 core, 3.1 mesh, 3600 (this is the limits of my lower binned ram) at 1080P beat my old 3950X by around 5-10FPS and gets trounced by around 10 FPS by my old 5800X. In 3440X1440 they are all within 5 fps and I consider that margin of error. This puts it in the middle like I expected. I feel with mesh at 3.2-3.4 (which my 7940X does not do) and fast tight ram it will get closer to 10900K/5800X performance.
> 
> Also what is your CPU score in fire strike? I will run fire strike here shortly, never really run that test anymore since it is 1080p. Have you ran timespy?
> 
> Edit:
> Also what motherboard are you running?


I spitballed it a bit here. at 4.9 is 1.34v according to cpuz, however i am fairly sure i set adaptive with .125v - So not sure what it is actually during the usage atm. Yes, this thing seems like it has a lot of headroom even at 4.9ghz tomorrow i will get more time with it i hope. Cpu score in firestrike is goign to be low due to HT off atm. I did a run of Timespy but my steam installation/timespy is not letting me have valid scores. I think i am either running a non whql driver or the software is buggered somewhere. It tells me unknown error as to why my result is invalid. either way it gives me a score. I just cannot share it properly online.


















I've not done much testing only unigine valley/heaven and firestrike/timespy. I will see what elese i can get done soon.


----------



## sultanofswing

X299 loves fast tight timing RAM. Also disable Spectre/Meltdown patches if you can, your AMD setup didn't have to worry about those but on Intel it kills performance.

Here is my score when I took the number 1 spot for the 10940x/RTX3090, you should be able to get your CPU score close.
I'm not really running that great of Ram but that cpu score is all cores at 4.9, HT Enabled and spectre/meltdown patches disables.
your 7940x should get pretty close as the 10 series wasn't a big leap over either the 7 or 9 series HEDT Chips.









I scored 20 750 in Time Spy


Intel Core i9-10940X X-series Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Yeah at stock 79X0 are dogs. The light threads never hit 4.3 (let alone 4.4) and the mesh at 24 kills these chips. But once tuned it will fly, I am impressed you are able to maintain 4.9, regardless of short bursts. What voltage do you need for 4.9? I stopped at 1.2 4.8ghz. I have only tested games, but my system at 4.7 core, 3.1 mesh, 3600 (this is the limits of my lower binned ram) at 1080P beat my old 3950X by around 5-10FPS and gets trounced by around 10 FPS by my old 5800X. In 3440X1440 they are all within 5 fps and I consider that margin of error. This puts it in the middle like I expected. I feel with mesh at 3.2-3.4 (which my 7940X does not do) and fast tight ram it will get closer to 10900K/5800X performance.
> 
> Also what is your CPU score in fire strike? I will run fire strike here shortly, never really run that test anymore since it is 1080p. Have you ran timespy?
> 
> Edit:
> Also what motherboard are you running?


Almost forgot to answer, The motherboard is the same one your using Asus Strix x299-E

My Gigabyte mobo is still on its way.
Also i just got my 7900x today, since it's already delidded i need to get some liquid metal and gather my water cooling gear up out of the closet boxes. lol
In the long run i am not sure which one will get full water cooling or maybe both if i can get another pump/resivior




sultanofswing said:


> X299 loves fast tight timing RAM. Also disable Spectre/Meltdown patches if you can, your AMD setup didn't have to worry about those but on Intel it kills performance.


No doubt, i am gimping this with ram ATM and its still swinging pretty decent - I def will look into the cpu patches. I wonder though with this board it was running the release launch bios. i updated to latest one, but maybe thats a mistake due to cpu microcode?

Is there a good resource site for the patches and bios level stuff to know for getting around these performance drop patches/firmware?

Edit:
just for giggles i tried 5ghz,
Intel Core i9 7940X @ 5002.42 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Matched my 3600 in FPS now, so with thermal/HT off/2666 ram - I believe now when properly cooled and better ram , tweaked here and there it will be faster. This will defintely solve my Ryzen 5xxx dilemma until they are better priced and easy to nab

Toasty 94C during cpu load test lol RIP corsair 110i cooler









Multithread lacks due to Ht off, but Single thread is doing fairly nice considering the gimping


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> X299 loves fast tight timing RAM. Also disable Spectre/Meltdown patches if you can, your AMD setup didn't have to worry about those but on Intel it kills performance.
> 
> Here is my score when I took the number 1 spot for the 10940x/RTX3090, you should be able to get your CPU score close.
> I'm not really running that great of Ram but that cpu score is all cores at 4.9, HT Enabled and spectre/meltdown patches disables.
> your 7940x should get pretty close as the 10 series wasn't a big leap over either the 7 or 9 series HEDT Chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 20 750 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-10940X X-series Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


Thanks for the advice.

I have not really disabled spectre meltdown before. Do you just use inspectre or do I need to revert to a older BIOS aswell?


----------



## o1dschoo1

thinking about getting a 7980xe to play with lol.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> thinking about getting a 7980xe to play with lol.


Me too!!!!

Especially those ones from China for 500 bucks. I have bought CPUs from China thru ebay before, and most come within 2 weeks of you upgrade shipping. If you get lucky and they use DHL you can get it pretty fast. I remember my 2696V3 got to me in 4 days.

On a side note, my RAM was running at 2T instead of 1T (can't believe I did not notice this lol). That plus the disabling the spectre/meltdown patch gained in some benchmarks. Most notably timespy and cpu z bench.

Edit:

Any tips on achieving a higher mesh? I cannot stabilize 3.2. What is the max safe cache voltage. Some say around 1.1 and others say up to 1.3.


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have not really disabled spectre meltdown before. Do you just use inspectre or do I need to revert to a older BIOS aswell?


I use inspectre plus trying out different microcodes. Luckily the board I have has a ton of testing documented so you may just have to try a few different bios versions and the results you get.


gtz said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Especially those ones from China for 500 bucks. I have bought CPUs from China thru ebay before, and most come within 2 weeks of you upgrade shipping. If you get lucky and they use DHL you can get it pretty fast. I remember my 2696V3 got to me in 4 days.
> 
> On a side note, my RAM was running at 2T instead of 1T (can't believe I did not notice this lol). That plus the disabling the spectre/meltdown patch gained in some benchmarks. Most notably timespy and cpu z bench.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Any tips on achieving a higher mesh? I cannot stabilize 3.2. What is the max safe cache voltage. Some say around 1.1 and others say up to 1.3.


32 mesh can be pretty hard to run on some of the higher core count chips, I have gotten it stable at my 4.9ghz overclock by running 1.3v on the mesh but that added too much heat to the "package temp".
That is another thing to keep an eye on, mesh voltage effects the package temp quite a bit so when trying to dial it in keep an eye on your package temp in HWinfo64. 1.25 is perfectly safe for daily use though.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> I use inspectre plus trying out different microcodes. Luckily the board I have has a ton of testing documented so you may just have to try a few different bios versions and the results you get.
> 
> 32 mesh can be pretty hard to run on some of the higher core count chips, I have gotten it stable at my 4.9ghz overclock by running 1.3v on the mesh but that added too much heat to the "package temp".
> That is another thing to keep an eye on, mesh voltage effects the package temp quite a bit so when trying to dial it in keep an eye on your package temp in HWinfo64. 1.25 is perfectly safe for daily use though.


Thanks for the info.

I will try 1.2 and keep an eye on my temps. Whenever I do pass benchmarks 3.2 makes a difference. For example memory latency and a score of a little over 14000 in timespy. I might looks for a b die kit and squeeze the maximum of this platform since my hynix CJR is really limiting me.

Edit:
32 mesh is just not for me. Tried up to 1.25, 31 you are it for me.


----------



## gtz

I think it is time to try out the EVGA X299. The Strix has been great, but time to see what the FTWK can do.

The PSU should arrive tomorrow, if it does I will do the switch.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I think it is time to try out the EVGA X299. The Strix has been great, but time to see what the FTWK can do.
> 
> The PSU should arrive tomorrow, if it does I will do the switch.


Nice! Can't wait to see how you think the FTWK compares.

I got a ton of stuff in today (well, technically most of it came yesterday, but I wasn't home). Slowly making my way to testing everything.

So far all I've tested is my FTWK ('acceptable' per Amazon, but the board looked brand-new/unused; packaging looked like it was put in a blender though [amazon shipped the motherboard in just its box...]) and a 7940X (lol; I'm not sure what I HAVEN'T purchased lately). Mobo's VRM fan is the most annoying thing I've ever heard. Board seems great other than the high pitched squeal (if I stop the fan with my finger the sound goes away); maybe that is why the board looked unused; they heard the fan and said "NOPE." Will eventually get around to testing everything else (a few more mobos, the 7800X, and the 5800X).

Hopefully I don't get too busy this weekend with actual work!

On a side note, man, I forgot how much cooler quad channel ram is (had an X79 board like 3/4 years ago). It looks so much nicer than having RAM all off to one side.

Edit: turned the VRM fan to 30% instead of the default 60%, much better now.


----------



## dagget3450

I got my gigabyte WU8 mobo in. So I got to get to testing but too much real work going on slowing me down. 

I need to test out my 7900x and gigabyte WU8x299 combo make sure they are good but I don't have any liquid metal.

Can I run some crap paste to post test a delidded cpu?

Still have to gather all my water gear together. I am behind heh.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> I got my gigabyte WU8 mobo in. So I got to get to testing but too much real work going on slowing me down.
> 
> I need to test out my 7900x and gigabyte WU8x299 combo make sure they are good but I don't have any liquid metal.
> 
> *Can I run some crap paste to post test a delidded cpu?*
> 
> Still have to gather all my water gear together. I am behind heh.


I don't see why not. I've used bottom barrel stuff in a couple i7's [3770K and 4790K], temps weren't much worse than what they were prior to delid (I was testing thermal paste application 'technique' and didn't want to waste 'the good stuff').

Curious to see how you like the WU8, I was tempted to buy it!


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> I got my gigabyte WU8 mobo in. So I got to get to testing but too much real work going on slowing me down.
> 
> I need to test out my 7900x and gigabyte WU8x299 combo make sure they are good but I don't have any liquid metal.
> 
> Can I run some crap paste to post test a delidded cpu?
> 
> Still have to gather all my water gear together. I am behind heh.


It works fine yeah, will basically run like it was stock.


----------



## dagget3450

Thanks for the info! One other question since I am new to the delid scene.(used to lap my cpu ihs back when it was cool) 

Is there any issues with clearance and a heatsink or it's just the same?

The die is prone to chipped cracked corners like the old Socket A athlons or pentium 3's?

Any recommendations on heat sink installs?


----------



## D-EJ915

The IHS being clamped down by the ILM makes it so mostly it is the same. It may sit a little lower than stock depending on if you remove the rubber sealant goo or not (you should) so monoblocks don't work but normal coolers and blocks work just fine. If anything they have slightly less clamping force due to reduction in spring distance lol.

If you're doing direct die I guess perhaps but most people use the little shield bits to hold the CPU in so they mostly prevent that issue from happening.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see how you think the FTWK compares.
> 
> I got a ton of stuff in today (well, technically most of it came yesterday, but I wasn't home). Slowly making my way to testing everything.
> 
> So far all I've tested is my FTWK ('acceptable' per Amazon, but the board looked brand-new/unused; packaging looked like it was put in a blender though [amazon shipped the motherboard in just its box...]) and a 7940X (lol; I'm not sure what I HAVEN'T purchased lately). Mobo's VRM fan is the most annoying thing I've ever heard. Board seems great other than the high pitched squeal (if I stop the fan with my finger the sound goes away); maybe that is why the board looked unused; they heard the fan and said "NOPE." Will eventually get around to testing everything else (a few more mobos, the 7800X, and the 5800X).
> 
> Hopefully I don't get too busy this weekend with actual work!
> 
> On a side note, man, I forgot how much cooler quad channel ram is (had an X79 board like 3/4 years ago). It looks so much nicer than having RAM all off to one side.
> 
> Edit: turned the VRM fan to 30% instead of the default 60%, much better now.


Man did not now you ordered the 7940X aswell. You have a some gear to play with this weekend.

Glad to know you can turn down the little fan down. That would have annoyed me.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I got my gigabyte WU8 mobo in. So I got to get to testing but too much real work going on slowing me down.
> 
> I need to test out my 7900x and gigabyte WU8x299 combo make sure they are good but I don't have any liquid metal.
> 
> Can I run some crap paste to post test a delidded cpu?
> 
> Still have to gather all my water gear together. I am behind heh.


you can but dont full load test it lmao or if you do watch them temps. my 7900x was bouncing off of tjmax with regular paste direct die but that was overclocked.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> you can but dont full load test it lmao or if you do watch them temps. my 7900x was bouncing off of tjmax with regular paste direct die but that was overclocked.


Lololol, you aren't kidding; I feel like my C14S is going to melt just trying to cool the 7940X at stock (probably the 'warmest' I've ever felt air blowing from it when the CPU was at ~idle [right after installing windows]); sure I'm being hyperbolic, but it really is extra warm. I just tossed on the easiest cooler I have to install on the chip to make sure the board and chip worked.



gtz said:


> Man did not now you ordered the 7940X aswell. You have a some gear to play with this weekend.
> 
> Glad to know you can turn down the little fan down. That would have annoyed me.


The more I heard you and o1dschoo1 talking about it, the more I was like, shoot, $330 isn't that bad (imaginary peer pressure is the worst, lol).

I also got really, really excited seeing some open box boards at Amazon; figured 'buy now, return/sell later.'

Definitely looking like I'll be trying to sell my 10400 soon (one of my friends would probably love to upgrade from his 4790 non-K), and probably one of the X299 boards (the FTWK at ~$120 makes a solid case for keeping as a back up).

Still kinda leaning towards 5800X for main gaming, 7940X for htpc | plex/file/rust/etc server, 7800X for PC at parent's house). Honestly, I should probably just set the 7940X up as main PC and see how it handles doing server stuff + gaming stuff at the same time before committing one way or the other.

100% seems like overkill, but overall prices weren't too bad and I was planning on not keeping everything from the beginning (the only good thing about Covid is I spend like $0 on restaurants/movies/concerts and the like).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lololol, you aren't kidding; I feel like my C14S is going to melt just trying to cool the 7940X at stock (probably the 'warmest' I've ever felt air blowing from it when the CPU was at ~idle [right after installing windows]); sure I'm being hyperbolic, but it really is extra warm. I just tossed on the easiest cooler I have to install on the chip to make sure the board and chip worked.
> 
> 
> The more I heard you and o1dschoo1 talking about it, the more I was like, shoot, $330 isn't that bad (imaginary peer pressure is the worst, lol).
> 
> I also got really, really excited seeing some open box boards at Amazon; figured 'buy now, return/sell later.'
> 
> Definitely looking like I'll be trying to sell my 10400 soon (one of my friends would probably love to upgrade from his 4790 non-K), and probably one of the X299 boards (the FTWK at ~$120 makes a solid case for keeping as a back up).
> 
> Still kinda leaning towards 5800X for main gaming, 7940X for htpc | plex/file/rust/etc server, 7800X for PC at parent's house). Honestly, I should probably just set the 7940X up as main PC and see how it handles doing server stuff + gaming stuff at the same time before committing one way or the other.
> 
> 100% seems like overkill, but overall prices weren't too bad and I was planning on not keeping everything from the beginning (the only good thing about Covid is I spend like $0 on restaurants/movies/concerts and the like).


lmao see how it handles server stuff? man i can guarantee it destroys anything you throw at it. Started upscaling a video from 1080p to 4k60fps this morning while running call of duty 4,alt tabbed and forgot i had cod open and launched bfv and started playing it lol and thats with 10 cores lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> lmao see how it handles server stuff? man i can guarantee it destroys anything you throw at it. Started upscaling a video from 1080p to 4k60fps this morning while running call of duty 4,alt tabbed and forgot i had cod open and launched bfv and started playing it lol and thats with 10 cores lol.


Lol, pretty sure that is roughly equal to what I'd be trying to do load wise, idk what I was thinking when I wrote that. Not used to the idea of having 14 cores yet!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lol, pretty sure that is roughly equal to what I'd be trying to do load wise, idk what I was thinking when I wrote that. Not used to the idea of having 14 cores yet!


Lol I can't imagine having 14 even though I'm probably bout to step up to one.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lololol, you aren't kidding; I feel like my C14S is going to melt just trying to cool the 7940X at stock (probably the 'warmest' I've ever felt air blowing from it when the CPU was at ~idle [right after installing windows]); sure I'm being hyperbolic, but it really is extra warm. I just tossed on the easiest cooler I have to install on the chip to make sure the board and chip worked.
> 
> 
> The more I heard you and o1dschoo1 talking about it, the more I was like, shoot, $330 isn't that bad (imaginary peer pressure is the worst, lol).
> 
> I also got really, really excited seeing some open box boards at Amazon; figured 'buy now, return/sell later.'
> 
> Definitely looking like I'll be trying to sell my 10400 soon (one of my friends would probably love to upgrade from his 4790 non-K), and probably one of the X299 boards (the FTWK at ~$120 makes a solid case for keeping as a back up).
> 
> Still kinda leaning towards 5800X for main gaming, 7940X for htpc | plex/file/rust/etc server, 7800X for PC at parent's house). Honestly, I should probably just set the 7940X up as main PC and see how it handles doing server stuff + gaming stuff at the same time before committing one way or the other.
> 
> 100% seems like overkill, but overall prices weren't too bad and I was planning on not keeping everything from the beginning (the only good thing about Covid is I spend like $0 on restaurants/movies/concerts and the like).


You are going to love that 7940X, no doubt. 

I hear you, that is what happened with the EVGA X299, saw it so cheap I snagged it up. I even purchased the wifi module, bought one on ebay for under 10 bucks. Making the total 135 for the board. Either keep it as a back up or sell it.


----------



## gtz

Wanted to do a quick update. Re ran all benchmarks with the final tweaks I could do stable. Core 4.8Ghz @ 1.21 vcore, AVX 4.5Ghz (highest I can go with out tripping either motherboard or ram), AVX512 4.0Ghz (don't know of a single program that I use that uses this), RAM 3600 17-19-19-38-1T @1.4 (this surprised me, this ram is rated at 18-20-20-38 3200mhz), GPU is able to clock to 2650 but due to the power supply limit have it running stock. Can draw 800+ watts with everything maxed out before system shut off. All benchmarks went up compared to when I first ran testing. Biggest jumps were the CPU score in Timespy and CPUz benchmark. Needless to say I am very impressed with this thing.

TimeSpy, pushed that CPU score to 14000 after all tweaks.










AIDA 64










CB15










CPUz, this was the other benchmark that saw huge gains.










Hope this helps somebody in comparing scores, CB 20 was not updated because score did not change. I figured that would be the case since it is based on AVX and that remained the same (scores between 8400-8500).


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Wanted to do a quick update. Re ran all benchmarks with the final tweaks I could do stable. Core 4.8Ghz @ 1.21 vcore, AVX 4.5Ghz (highest I can go with out tripping either motherboard or ram), AVX512 4.0Ghz (don't know of a single program that I use that uses this), RAM 3600 17-19-19-38-1T @1.4 (this surprised me, this ram is rated at 18-20-20-38 3200mhz), GPU is able to clock to 2650 but due to the power supply limit have it running stock. Can draw 800+ watts with everything maxed out before system shut off. All benchmarks went up compared to when I first ran testing. Biggest jumps were the CPU score in Timespy and CPUz benchmark. Needless to say I am very impressed with this thing.
> 
> TimeSpy, pushed that CPU score to 14000 after all tweaks.
> 
> View attachment 2477230
> 
> 
> AIDA 64
> 
> View attachment 2477231
> 
> 
> CB15
> 
> View attachment 2477232
> 
> 
> CPUz, this was the other benchmark that saw huge gains.
> 
> View attachment 2477233
> 
> 
> Hope this helps somebody in comparing scores, CB 20 was not updated because score did not change. I figured that would be the case since it is based on AVX and that remained the same (scores between 8400-8500).


That's a solid setup. Honestly the big difference in the x299 vs the rest and intel hedt platforms in general is motherboard quality. I've noticed every hedt board I've owned has blown away every mainstream board I've ever owned and I generally buy nothing but asus/rog and gigabyte boards


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> That's a solid setup. Honestly the big difference in the x299 vs the rest and intel hedt platforms in general is motherboard quality. I've noticed every hedt board I've owned has blown away every mainstream board I've ever owned and I generally buy nothing but asus/rog and gigabyte boards


Yeah man, I am really glad my client decided to go for the 10920X or I would have never researched prices. 

I know I said this once, but I am really impressed.

Also little update. Look what just showed up.










I won't have time to install it until later tonight or tomorrow, but at least I now have 83 amps on the 12v rail for both my 7940X and 6800XT. Going to see if I can push 900 watts.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

So far, I'm liking the 7940X (lol, all I've done is one single core Cinebench R23 run).

At stock settings (on the Taichi) with ram at 3200C14 it is pretty much equal to my 10400 for single core (1100 for the i9 and 1146 for the i5). Haven't check what it actually boosts to under one core (the i5 hits 4.3ghz on single threaded loads and had slightly faster memory [due to the 102.9 BLCK]).

EDIT: Got ~17300 multicore (at whatever the Taichi uses for default settings). For R15, I got 144.55 OpenGL (GTX 1650, lol) and 2947 for the CPU (not sure how to get single core scores on it; didn't see the option).

Was in the process of running multicore and windows decided it was time to sleep 

Can't wait to test it with a real cooler and hopefully a better GPU one of these days. Currently still using the C14S with the mobo just sitting on my table.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> So far, I'm liking the 7940X (lol, all I've done is one single core Cinebench R23 run).
> 
> At stock settings (on the Taichi) with ram at 3200C14 it is pretty much equal to my 10400 for single core (1100 for the i9 and 1146 for the i5). Haven't check what it actually boosts to under one core (the i5 hits 4.3ghz on single threaded loads and had slightly faster memory [due to the 102.9 BLCK]).
> 
> Was in the process of running multicore and windows decided it was time to sleep
> 
> Can't wait to test it with a real cooler and hopefully a better GPU one of these days. Currently still using the C14S with the mobo just sitting on my table.


It should be 4.3 but multicore enhancement might have it boosting to 4.5


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> It should be 4.3 but multicore enhancement might have it boosting to 4.5


If hardwaremonitor is to be trusted, it seems like fluctuates between 3800 and 4400mhz (and cycles cores?). I swear when I was doing this with the i5, it was pretty consistent: 4300mhz on the same core the whole time. Either way, still pretty impressed (though, I am easy to please).


----------



## dagget3450

My X299 WU8 looks brand new!, sealed as well in the static bag. Going to be hooking it up real soon need to verify its golden.




Did a little more tinkering with ram, got better scores with my team group 2666 ram OC'd to 3200 cl14 and CPU @ 5ghz 14c. (still have HT disabled and thermal/stability not fully vetted on this temporary i110 AIO. just experimenting for ideas of how it could perform for gaming/ST)

FS run:









TS









I did attempt a few 5.1ghz but i am already pushing the limits even with gimping. I did get a CPUZ bench ran, and hit 630 on single thread which was nice. It wasnt stable at all really though, probably due to heat and voltage needing to be upped.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> My X299 WU8 looks brand new!, sealed as well in the static bag. Going to be hooking it up real soon need to verify its golden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more tinkering with ram, got better scores with my team group 2666 ram OC'd to 3200 cl14 and CPU @ 5ghz 14c. (still have HT disabled and thermal/stability not fully vetted on this temporary i110 AIO. just experimenting for ideas of how it could perform for gaming/ST)
> 
> FS run:
> View attachment 2477302
> 
> 
> TS
> View attachment 2477303
> 
> 
> I did attempt a few 5.1ghz but i am already pushing the limits even with gimping. I did get a CPUZ bench ran, and hit 630 on single thread which was nice. It wasnt stable at all really though, probably due to heat and voltage needing to be upped.


Damn,

5.0 on a AIO, those are some nice scores.


----------



## gtz

Both power supplies look exactly the same, same size and all (well one is golden cooler and the other silver). But beyond that same damn thing. Crazy that one has 250 watts more.

I am just use to the old school 1000+ toughpowers, cooler masters and even the 1000G2 and corsairs hx 1000. They were all huge compared to this. Glad to see things shrinking.

Edit:

Well I am pleased with the PSU, since I just went ahead and used the cables already in my case I did not notice that the PSU was missing some cables. It came with most cables but was missing the extra 8pin PCIe connector and the second CPU 8 pin connector. No biggie since I have the cables already from the 750w unit.


----------



## gtz

Let the swap begin










Edit:

And the EVGA posted. Fun fact, this is the first EVGA board I have owned since my old EVGA 680i board. Just from a physical view the FTW board looks a lot feature rich and beefier than than the Strix. Anyway my youngest kiddo is sick so that is all the time I got.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Let the swap begin
> 
> View attachment 2477488
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And the EVGA posted. Fun fact, this is the first EVGA board I have owned since my old EVGA 680i board. Just from a physical view the FTW board looks a lot feature rich and beefier than than the Strix. Anyway my youngest kiddo is sick so that is all the time I got.
> 
> View attachment 2477489


watch your vrm temps on that board lol. the strix has a fan underneath that grill on the vrm heatsink.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> watch your vrm temps on that board lol. the strix has a fan underneath that grill on the vrm heatsink.


I have the first version of the Strix, has weaker VRM compared to the Strix-II and the Deluxe-II and no fan. The original Strix has a 8 phase VRM vs the 12 the Strix-II and Deluxe-II plus a fan.

Like mentioned earlier the FTW-K has the same 14 phase VRM as the Dark. Not that I need it the Strix handled the 7940X fine. EVGA updated the BIOS to allow the resize bar on for the GPU. I'm just hoping it will fit in my case. If I end up liking this board I will prob sell the Strix.


----------



## gtz

Time to leak test. Almost there


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Time to leak test. Almost there
> 
> View attachment 2477584


Give this a read. https://xdevs.com/guide/e299ocg/ t1n claims the ftwk is a 8 phase vrm design. shouldnt hold you back though. my rampage apex has a 8 phase vrm and has broken multiple records with skylake x


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Give this a read. https://xdevs.com/guide/e299ocg/ t1n claims the ftwk is a 8 phase vrm design. shouldnt hold you back though. my rampage apex has a 8 phase vrm and has broken multiple records with skylake x


Yeah I'm not to worried. The main reason I'm leaning on the EVGA is the 3 year warranty, I registered it yesterday without issues. I would love to keep both boards but will need to sell one. Tonight I will be able to test the evga 100%.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah I'm not to worried. The main reason I'm leaning on the EVGA is the 3 year warranty, I registered it yesterday without issues. I would love to keep both boards but will need to sell one. Tonight I will be able to test the evga 100%.


If you can't figure out which is better/which one you like more; my vote is for keeping the Strix cuz it looks nicer!

The EVGA just looks a little bare (maybe when the system is on [like it was in the strix photo posted a few days ago] it'll look better!). Def not a real reason!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> If you can't figure out which is better/which one you like more; my vote is for keeping the Strix cuz it looks nicer!
> 
> The EVGA just looks a little bare (maybe when the system is on [like it was in the strix photo posted a few days ago] it'll look better!). Def not a real reason!


Honestly it's a toss up. I personally like how the EVGA looks. The only reason I am considering the Asus is for having a onboard usb 3.1 header, being ATX form factor, and having RGB headers. The EVGA board has a proper VRM heatsink that is finned (my Strix only has a block of metal) , love the fact that the post code readout reads the CPU temp once posted, and the 3 year warranty to make me feel warm and fuzzy inside. I will see how it performs because honestly the Asus board was a breeze to overclock.


----------



## gtz

Right off the bat the EVGA is giving me the biggest issue with my keyboard. I share my keyboard and mouse with my work laptop and whenever I hook up the keyboard thru the switch is is not recognized. Can't get into the BIOS thru the switch and once I am in the OS I have to switch on amd off again to be able to use it. I have had this setup with Asus, Asrock, and Gigabyte boards and none have given me this issue. I know this is particular to me but still. I never noticed In the beginning because I was using my bench keyboard while I setup everything. Now I know why the board always beeped 4 times,it was telling me it was not recognizing anything.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Right off the bat the EVGA is giving me the biggest issue with my keyboard. I share my keyboard and mouse with my work laptop and whenever I hook up the keyboard thru the switch is is not recognized. Can't get into the BIOS thru the switch and once I am in the OS I have to switch on amd off again to be able to use it. I have had this setup with Asus, Asrock, and Gigabyte boards and none have given me this issue. I know this is particular to me but still. I never noticed In the beginning because I was using my bench keyboard while I setup everything. Now I know why the board always beeped 4 times,it was telling me it was not recognizing anything.


Ouch that sucks. I've never experienced that with a kvm switch either....

I'm kinda biased as the last evga board I owned was a 780i and wouldn't touch their boards with a 20ft pole unless it was a sr2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gtz said:


> Right off the bat the EVGA is giving me the biggest issue with my keyboard. I share my keyboard and mouse with my work laptop and whenever I hook up the keyboard thru the switch is is not recognized. Can't get into the BIOS thru the switch and once I am in the OS I have to switch on amd off again to be able to use it. I have had this setup with Asus, Asrock, and Gigabyte boards and none have given me this issue. I know this is particular to me but still. I never noticed In the beginning because I was using my bench keyboard while I setup everything. Now I know why the board always beeped 4 times,it was telling me it was not recognizing anything.



I upgraded my sons computer from an Asus Rampage IV Black Edition(x79) to an EVGA Dark X299 recently. Nice upgrade for him. He has a dedicated 4 port usb pci-E card( PEXUSB3S44V )that he likes to use, but it didn't work with the Dark board. Device Manager show errors for the card. Worked fine with the Asus. Tried it on my Asus Apex, works great, but on the EVGA nadda. Tried everything to get it to go. Other than that, great board. Paid $241 CAD BNIB shipped to my door from EVGA site when they had the sales few months ago.


----------



## o1dschoo1

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I upgraded my sons computer from an Asus Rampage IV Black Edition(x79) to an EVGA Dark X299 recently. Nice upgrade for him. He has a dedicated 4 port usb pci-E card( PEXUSB3S44V )that he likes to use, but it didn't work with the Dark board. Device Manager show errors for the card. Worked fine with the Asus. Tried it on my Asus Apex, works great, but on the EVGA nadda. Tried everything to get it to go. Other than that, great board. Paid $241 CAD BNIB shipped to my door from EVGA site when they had the sales few months ago.


x299 dark is a hell of a overclock board. right there with the x299 apex. And as far as the x79 rampage extreme and black edition i just gave my dad my 3930k and rampage extreme to finally get him off of core 2 lmao


----------



## D-EJ915

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I upgraded my sons computer from an Asus Rampage IV Black Edition(x79) to an EVGA Dark X299 recently. Nice upgrade for him. He has a dedicated 4 port usb pci-E card( PEXUSB3S44V )that he likes to use, but it didn't work with the Dark board. Device Manager show errors for the card. Worked fine with the Asus. Tried it on my Asus Apex, works great, but on the EVGA nadda. Tried everything to get it to go. Other than that, great board. Paid $241 CAD BNIB shipped to my door from EVGA site when they had the sales few months ago.


EVGA has weird problems, my aorus 3090 card doesn't work in the SR-3 for whatever reason but every other system even x58 it works fine lol.


----------



## dagget3450

D-EJ915 said:


> EVGA has weird problems, my aorus 3090 card doesn't work in the SR-3 for whatever reason but every other system even x58 it works fine lol.


I had a similar issue with my 6900xt on my SR2. However mine i suspect was a driver issue and possibly the nvidia PLX chips. i haven't had time to troubleshoot it properly.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> x299 dark is a hell of a overclock board. right there with the x299 apex. And as far as the x79 rampage extreme and black edition i just gave my dad my 3930k and rampage extreme to finally get him off of core 2 lmao


RIVBE was probably one of the best motherboards I'd ever used (that board also had the coolest monoblock I've ever owned).

Core 2 Quad [hopefully not a Duo]? Core 2... Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time... A long time.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> RIVBE was probably one of the best motherboards I'd ever used (that board also had the coolest monoblock I've ever owned).
> 
> Core 2 Quad [hopefully not a Duo]? Core 2... Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time... A long time.


771 xeon 45nm quad on a ud3p with 4 gb of ddr2 1200 and a 260 lol. at 4ghz


----------



## dagget3450

So my last fiddlesticks before i break down and move stuff around.

5ghz and low ram timings aren't working out as easily but given my broken leg technique i can see why lol.

4.9ghz 31 on mesh, oc ram corsair 3000 to 3733 cl14 and 15(15 seems faster for now) - gpu unlocked power limit using MPT but not raised above stock core clocks, and mile oc on vram































Got decent gains in some game testing, but im not sure if thats more due to unlocking PL on gpu. either way this will be and already is a fun system to play with.


I haven't even had a chance to mess with the other mobo yet. I am impressed with the quality of x299 even in this first version strix 299-e. I was just looking at my Asus Pro x570-ACE and while its a nice board it feels lesser when holding it lol...

Edit: disclaimer, i also in no way claim this to be stable but benchmark capable. temps and stability not really checked. at best i can run Cinebench full cpu but still have HT turned off until i get it under water and actually clock it more reasonable and delid etc..


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> So my last fiddlesticks before i break down and move stuff around.
> 
> 5ghz and low ram timings aren't working out as easily but given my broken leg technique i can see why lol.
> 
> 4.9ghz 31 on mesh, oc ram corsair 3000 to 3733 cl14 and 15(15 seems faster for now) - gpu unlocked power limit using MPT but not raised above stock core clocks, and mile oc on vram
> View attachment 2477661
> View attachment 2477662
> View attachment 2477663
> 
> View attachment 2477666
> 
> 
> Got decent gains in some game testing, but im not sure if thats more due to unlocking PL on gpu. either way this will be and already is a fun system to play with.
> 
> 
> I haven't even had a chance to mess with the other mobo yet. I am impressed with the quality of x299 even in this first version strix 299-e. I was just looking at my Asus Pro x570-ACE and while its a nice board it feels lesser when holding it lol...
> 
> Edit: disclaimer, i also in no way claim this to be stable but benchmark capable. temps and stability not really checked. at best i can run Cinebench full cpu but still have HT turned off until i get it under water and actually clock it more reasonable and delid etc..


welcome to hedt. The low end boards feel like high end mainstream boards


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> welcome to hedt. The low end boards feel like high end mainstream boards


Makes sense on that front, when looking at my x99 boards which are entry and lowend boards. they feel much like my 3 Ryzen based boards. I am not big on the RGB stuff either, but each to their own..


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ouch that sucks. I've never experienced that with a kvm switch either....
> 
> I'm kinda biased as the last evga board I owned was a 780i and wouldn't touch their boards with a 20ft pole unless it was a sr2


I had a 680i, from what I remember it was a good board but it was short lived. It replaced my Asus P5N-e 650i board. The p5n was perfect for my e4400 but when I upgraded to the Q6600 the P5N-e had a hard limit of 3.0ghz. I remember I managed to get the 680i super cheap for my Q6600, but it was short lived. Shortly after I got a Asus P45 board and ran my q6600 at 3.6ghz. Honestly I don't remember the 680i bad, I might have found something bad because it was short lived.

My parents pc still runs my old system P45/Q6600/9600GSO (8800GT based with 12 less shaders) in a Cooler Master Centurion 5 case. Will upgrade eventually but still runs and is still updated. This system is 13 years old.



MrTOOSHORT said:


> I upgraded my sons computer from an Asus Rampage IV Black Edition(x79) to an EVGA Dark X299 recently. Nice upgrade for him. He has a dedicated 4 port usb pci-E card( PEXUSB3S44V )that he likes to use, but it didn't work with the Dark board. Device Manager show errors for the card. Worked fine with the Asus. Tried it on my Asus Apex, works great, but on the EVGA nadda. Tried everything to get it to go. Other than that, great board. Paid $241 CAD BNIB shipped to my door from EVGA site when they had the sales few months ago.


Well a BIOS update solved my issue (very happy, because I was going switch back to the Asus). I guess after reading some old post found in google there were some keyboards that weren't recognized, so I am glad that got resolved.

My youngest had been sick so all my attention has been with him so have not really messed with the system 100 percent, now other than not having addressable rgb headers but that is easily bought with a adapter. I don't run rainbow colors but do like to run solid colors, either white (or as close as it can get), blue or red. I have a cheap uphere rgb controller for my fans, it uses a 6pin connector since it is fan and rgb, will try to find the pinout and see if I can use that.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> So my last fiddlesticks before i break down and move stuff around.
> 
> 5ghz and low ram timings aren't working out as easily but given my broken leg technique i can see why lol.
> 
> 4.9ghz 31 on mesh, oc ram corsair 3000 to 3733 cl14 and 15(15 seems faster for now) - gpu unlocked power limit using MPT but not raised above stock core clocks, and mile oc on vram
> View attachment 2477661
> View attachment 2477662
> View attachment 2477663
> 
> View attachment 2477666
> 
> 
> Got decent gains in some game testing, but im not sure if thats more due to unlocking PL on gpu. either way this will be and already is a fun system to play with.
> 
> 
> I haven't even had a chance to mess with the other mobo yet. I am impressed with the quality of x299 even in this first version strix 299-e. I was just looking at my Asus Pro x570-ACE and while its a nice board it feels lesser when holding it lol...
> 
> Edit: disclaimer, i also in no way claim this to be stable but benchmark capable. temps and stability not really checked. at best i can run Cinebench full cpu but still have HT turned off until i get it under water and actually clock it more reasonable and delid etc..


That is impressive, I think I am going to fork up money for some samsung be die to have right timings. I have seen aida latencies in 50s and sub 50s, this platform is very similar to ryzen. Lower latency higher 3dmark cpu score. 

If I had to guess you have samsung 4gb e die, not to be confused with 8gb e die. Those were almost as good as b die. I had a Team group Extreeme with dual ranked e die (8gb sticks and could do on my old 2920X 3533 at Cl 15-16-16 and trfc 330. I ended up selling that kit and regret it.

Anybody got any good links for some b die kits? I currently have a dual rank DJR that can run 15-17-17-17 trfc 490 3600 (2X16), there is currently an identical kit on on ebay for 140. Would that be a option since they are dual rank will give around a 2 latency lift in aida compared to single rank.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> That is impressive, I think I am going to fork up money for some samsung be die to have right timings. I have seen aida latencies in 50s and sub 50s, this platform is very similar to ryzen. Lower latency higher 3dmark cpu score.
> 
> If I had to guess you have samsung 4gb e die, not to be confused with 8gb e die. Those were almost as good as b die. I had a Team group Extreeme with dual ranked e die (8gb sticks and could do on my old 2920X 3533 at Cl 15-16-16 and trfc 330. I ended up selling that kit and regret it.
> 
> Anybody got any good links for some b die kits? I currently have a dual rank DJR that can run 15-17-17-17 trfc 490 3600 (2X16), there is currently an identical kit on on ebay for 140. Would that be a option since they are dual rank will give around a 2 latency lift in aida compared to single rank.


I read somewhere that it was thought my ram was d-die. The crazy thing is thaiphoon doesn't know what it is. I have yet to take the spreader off to find out. It seems like it doesn't like too much voltage above 1.5v like 1.65 and it wouldn't boot. However i have to use 1.5v to get it to boot @cl14/15 3733. I still haven't fully played with all the timings but i have to stop for now and test the Wu8 mobo/ 7900x though so ill know if there are any issues.

I didn't realize on delid, people use the old IHS again with liquid metal. essentially just replacing the paste internally. I thought people did direct die mounts? is that risky? I am ordering some liquid metal today..

also, hope the little one gets well soon! i just caught a cold myself. Really sucks considering the limited exposure to others during the covid stuff.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I read somewhere that it was thought my ram was d-die. The crazy thing is thaiphoon doesn't know what it is. I have yet to take the spreader off to find out. It seems like it doesn't like too much voltage above 1.5v like 1.65 and it wouldn't boot. However i have to use 1.5v to get it to boot @cl14/15 3733. I still haven't fully played with all the timings but i have to stop for now and test the Wu8 mobo/ 7900x though so ill know if there are any issues.
> 
> I didn't realize on delid, people use the old IHS again with liquid metal. essentially just replacing the paste internally. I thought people did direct die mounts? is that risky? I am ordering some liquid metal today..
> 
> also, hope the little one gets well soon! i just caught a cold myself. Really sucks considering the limited exposure to others during the covid stuff.


It looks very similar to 4gb samsung e die, but I can be wrong.

As far as deliding, I don't have any experience with x299. On a 4770K, it was much more simple. Heat the top with a blow dryer or heat gun and put it on the vice grip. Then clean the die, remove the adhesive of the substrate with a plastic (credit works well), and clean the heatspeader. Then liquid metal on the die and underneath the heatspeader. Then place the cpu in the socket and then the heatspeader and use the socket retention to hold everything in place.

When I eventually delid my 7940x I will prob just run a direct die kit.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> That is impressive, I think I am going to fork up money for some samsung be die to have right timings. I have seen aida latencies in 50s and sub 50s, this platform is very similar to ryzen. Lower latency higher 3dmark cpu score.
> 
> If I had to guess you have samsung 4gb e die, not to be confused with 8gb e die. Those were almost as good as b die. I had a Team group Extreeme with dual ranked e die (8gb sticks and could do on my old 2920X 3533 at Cl 15-16-16 and trfc 330. I ended up selling that kit and regret it.
> 
> Anybody got any good links for some b die kits? I currently have a dual rank DJR that can run 15-17-17-17 trfc 490 3600 (2X16), there is currently an identical kit on on ebay for 140. Would that be a option since they are dual rank will give around a 2 latency lift in aida compared to single rank.


Tip buy cl14 3200. This platform tops out at 4000 and no point in buying super high end ram that won't hit high clocks no matter what you do. Cl15/14 at 3800 is obtainable


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> It looks very similar to 4gb samsung e die, but I can be wrong.
> 
> As far as deliding, I don't have any experience with x299. On a 4770K, it was much more simple. Heat the top with a blow dryer or heat gun and put it on the vice grip. Then clean the die, remove the adhesive of the substrate with a plastic (credit works well), and clean the heatspeader. Then liquid metal on the die and underneath the heatspeader. Then place the cpu in the socket and then the heatspeader and use the socket retention to hold everything in place.
> 
> When I eventually delid my 7940x I will prob just run a direct die kit.


Skylake x delid you want the tool. I split the pcb on my 7900x trying to do the vise grip/ vise method and my chip was already delided and resiliconed on the corners. It still works but don't risk it.


----------



## gtz

Don't know if this is useful for anybody. I know rgb is not for all but found the picture of the pinout diagram for the cheap uphere rgb controller. Shows how to convert it to 3 pin addressable rgb.


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> Skylake x delid you want the tool. I split the pcb on my 7900x trying to do the vise grip/ vise method and my chip was already delided and resiliconed on the corners. It still works but don't risk it.


Sounds like these chips are tougher than they appear. The only Cpu's i have killed in my lifetime are,
1. athlon xp/duron(can't remember the exact model chip) I worked at a pc repair shop for years, and a tech had previously looked at some machines. Boss said he wanted me to go over them. in a hurry i put the pc on the bench and booted it up. Heard a pop sizzle, screen went blank right after bios screen. opened up the case, the previous tech left the heatsink off sitting in the bottom of the case. I couldn't blame him because i myself should have did an inspection first before powering up. Those cpus had 0 thermal protection many videos show it self destructing.

2. W3670 i over volted massivley just to benchmark and it took about a week to die lol.

3. 5960x had rather mild OC but not sure what killed it. I think there was an issue with haswell e dying as i recall many people posting about it.(RMA'd) something to do with some board auto voltages overdoing it?

I am glad to have my 7900x already delidded just have to hope it wasn't abused too hard lol.

Side note: i can see i am defintely going to have to go full water cooling this 6900xt unlocked power is getting hot even 100% fan speed.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Sounds like these chips are tougher than they appear. The only Cpu's i have killed in my lifetime are,
> 1. athlon xp/duron(can't remember the exact model chip) I worked at a pc repair shop for years, and a tech had previously looked at some machines. Boss said he wanted me to go over them. in a hurry i put the pc on the bench and booted it up. Heard a pop sizzle, screen went blank right after bios screen. opened up the case, the previous tech left the heatsink off sitting in the bottom of the case. I couldn't blame him because i myself should have did an inspection first before powering up. Those cpus had 0 thermal protection many videos show it self destructing.
> 
> 2. W3670 i over volted massivley just to benchmark and it took about a week to die lol.
> 
> 3. 5960x had rather mild OC but not sure what killed it. I think there was an issue with haswell e dying as i recall many people posting about it.(RMA'd) something to do with some board auto voltages overdoing it?
> 
> I am glad to have my 7900x already delidded just have to hope it wasn't abused too hard lol.
> 
> Side note: i can see i am defintely going to have to go full water cooling this 6900xt unlocked power is getting hot even 100% fan speed.


oh how fun first gen i7 was on water.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> oh how fun first gen i7 was on water.


Still is lol.

I missed X58 when it launched, I went AM3 with the Phenom 1055 X6 instead. I went Q6600, 1055, 2600K (tried the 8320 in between) and then went X99. Skipped both X58 and X79.

It was not until mid 2010s I played with X58.

Here is the final shot of the rig, going to start overclocking soon.


----------



## gtz

Also anybody have a link to b die? The cheapest I have found is this patriot viper kit below at 130 for 2X8 kit.









Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 RAM Memory - Newegg.com


Buy Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4400 (PC4 35200) Intel XMP 2.0 Desktop Memory Model PVS416G440C9K with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Also anybody have a link to b die? The cheapest I have found is this patriot viper kit below at 130 for 2X8 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 RAM Memory - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4400 (PC4 35200) Intel XMP 2.0 Desktop Memory Model PVS416G440C9K with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


You want quad channel aka 4 sticks and it's pricey lmao. My 4 sticks of 3200 cl14 royals cost me 389 dollars before shipping and tax


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> You want quad channel aka 4 sticks and it's pricey lmao. My 4 sticks of 3200 cl14 royals cost me 389 dollars before shipping and tax


I've never had issues buying 2 separate kits of the same memory. I did it for both X99 and X399 platforms. The kit I linked earlier are guaranteed B-die and the total would be 260. Shoot even now the t force kits on my x299 are 2 separate kits and work just fine.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I've never had issues buying 2 separate kits of the same memory. I did it for both X99 and X399 platforms. The kit I linked earlier are guaranteed B-die and the total would be 260. Shoot even now the t force kits on my x299 are 2 separate kits and work just fine.


oh you were looking at buying 2 kits lol yea that will work too. that would work. just cant load xmp lol doubt that would run on any x299 setup but worth a shot. Id get them anyways worst come worst setup 3800 and set your own timings.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> oh you were looking at buying 2 kits lol yea that will work too. that would work. just cant load xmp lol doubt that would run on any x299 setup but worth a shot. Id get them anyways worst come worst setup 3800 and set your own timings.


No for sure looking to hopefully get 3800CL16.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> No for sure looking to hopefully get 3800CL16.


lol that kit would do 3800 cl15 easily lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> No for sure looking to hopefully get 3800CL16.


id jump on it honestly as bdie is getting harder and harder to get


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> id jump on it honestly as bdie is getting harder and harder to get


Yeah I think I will post my Strix for sale, that will help pay for one kit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The Patriot sticks don't have temp sensors just so you are aware. Not that big of a deal imo. Just have air flow over them anyways.

I looked at newegg just now for a 32gb quad kit:









G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Thinks it's the cheapest set there that is B-Die.

The kit is listed on the B-die list:






B-Die Finder


Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




benzhaomin.github.io





I have the black version of the same kit, easy CL16 4000MHz with both 9980xe and 10980xe with normal voltages for me.


----------



## o1dschoo1

MrTOOSHORT said:


> The Patriot sticks don't have temp sensors just so you are aware. Not that big of a deal imo. Just have air flow over them anyways.
> 
> I looked at newegg just now for a 32gb quad kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinks it's the cheapest set there that is B-Die.
> 
> The kit is listed on the B-die list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-Die Finder
> 
> 
> Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benzhaomin.github.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black version of the same kit, easy CL16 4000MHz with both 9980xe and 10980xe with normal voltages for me.


was thinking about posting that kit too lol. hell was thinking about buying a kit for my media pc


----------



## gtz

So I am going to go for two kits of this. Only 115 bucks a kit and is b die.









G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So I am going to go for two kits of this. Only 115 bucks a kit and is b die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


Yea that's your best bet


----------



## gtz

So the kiddos and the wifey fell asleep. I have been messing with some setting (ok I knew what settings to use lol, same ones from the Strix) and so far I am impressed. I am able to overclock the AVX 2 offset, but ultimately heat kills me. At 4.7 AVX it hits 100-105 degrees, had to settle for 4.6. It still tops out at 98 degrees mins after a 15 min AVX stress. Finally was able to go beyond 8400 in Cinebench 20, and get around 8600. Only thing I don't know is HWInfo64 does not necessarily show VRM temps. Under the motherboard shows a lot of temps but none labeled. If it is motherboard temp it seems to low at 45ish under max load.

Edit:

During AIDA64 cache and latency test the VRM has a lot of coil whine. Any other evge x299 owners notice this or is it just mine?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So the kiddos and the wifey fell asleep. I have been messing with some setting (ok I knew what settings to use lol, same ones from the Strix) and so far I am impressed. I am able to overclock the AVX 2 offset, but ultimately heat kills me. At 4.7 AVX it hits 100-105 degrees, had to settle for 4.6. It still tops out at 98 degrees mins after a 15 min AVX stress. Finally was able to go beyond 8400 in Cinebench 20, and get around 8600. Only thing I don't know is HWInfo64 does not necessarily show VRM temps. Under the motherboard shows a lot of temps but none labeled. If it is motherboard temp it seems to low at 45ish under max load.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> During AIDA64 cache and latency test the VRM has a lot of coil whine. Any other evge x299 owners notice this or is it just mine?


i wouldnt worry about vrm temps it has fans on it. your gonna need to delid to push it any higher


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> i wouldnt worry about vrm temps it has fans on it. your gonna need to delid to push it any higher


That is what I figured.

You were right about memory, Asus handles it a lot better. Wish I had written down the timings it chose. I typed in the timings I did manually and on aida bench I get a latency score or 64ns and on Asus it was 56ns. Timespy CPU was 14100 on Asus and EVGA 12900. On Asus the lower the latency the higher the timespy CPU score. Maybe a new OS install.

Edit:

Also on the EVGA board if I set 1t manually scores do not improve on aida. On Asus board drop around 3ns.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> That is what I figured.
> 
> You were right about memory, Asus handles it a lot better. Wish I had written down the timings it chose. I typed in the timings I did manually and on aida bench I get a latency score or 64ns and on Asus it was 56ns. Timespy CPU was 14100 on Asus and EVGA 12900. On Asus the lower the latency the higher the timespy CPU score. Maybe a new OS install.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also on the EVGA board if I set 1t manually scores do not improve on aida. On Asus board drop around 3ns.


Yea that's why I said stick with the strix lol. If you had the x299 dark that would be a totally different story lmao.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea that's why I said stick with the strix lol. If you had the x299 dark that would be a totally different story lmao.


So if one of the million boards I have is an Asus board, I assume I should prolly stick with it too then?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> So if one of the million boards I have is an Asus board, I assume I should prolly stick with it too then?


Personally I'd test them all. There's odd balls out there that clock better than normal but from my experience the asus boards do better on hedt. Evga did hit a home run with the x299 dark though. It's all really dependant on how high you wanna run your memory.


----------



## gtz

The EVGA board is not applying timings, some or all. I know for a fact 1t to 2t makes a difference. And sub-timing aren't applying, even though software in windows says otherwise. Also I can boot to 3800 with this cheapo kit and run stable, I could not do this with the Asus. However my benchmark scores do not reflect this. That is why I believe it is not applying some settings.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The EVGA board is not applying timings, some or all. I know for a fact 1t to 2t makes a difference. And sub-timing aren't applying, even though software in windows says otherwise. Also I can boot to 3800 with this cheapo kit and run stable, I could not do this with the Asus. However my benchmark scores do not reflect this. That is why I believe it is not applying some settings.


Yup that would be the issue auto settings is loosening timings. Try a bios update? It could hav a outta date bios on it.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yup that would be the issue auto settings is loosening timings. Try a bios update? It could hav a outta date bios on it.


I know it is not meant for this platform but I will use the zen timing calculator to fill the timings. I am already on the latest BIOS, so that won't really help.


----------



## gtz

Decided to use the OC Robot, did 5.0 on ten cores, 4.9 on three cores, and 4.8 on one.










Not that I will use this feature, just thought it was neat.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Well, I think I have everything that I plan on keeping setup finally!

Feels like I won the lotto with this board (it was, relatively speaking, dirt cheap)!









And with sad air cooler/980TI:









Will eventually clean up cables and whatnot as soon as I get a new GPU and re-put together my loop (and work on getting CPU/RAM clocks up then; no sense in OCing when this 980ti is going to hold me back regardless).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Well, I think I have everything that I plan on keeping setup finally!
> 
> Feels like I won the lotto with this board (it was, relatively speaking, dirt cheap)!
> 
> View attachment 2477942
> 
> 
> And with sad air cooler/980TI:
> 
> View attachment 2477943
> 
> 
> Will eventually clean up cables and whatnot as soon as I get a new GPU and re-put together my loop (and work on getting CPU/RAM clocks up then; no sense in OCing when this 980ti is going to hold me back regardless).


Nice,

That looks like a great motherboard, honestly the only reason I am not putting the strix board back in is because of the swap. I barely have time for this hobby.

On a side note, I just ordered some b-die ram.

Ended buying two of this kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. I got them both from newegg, but one had to be thru ebay. I had a coupon ebay gave me a while back that took off 30 bucks, making one kit 120 and I had 20 bucks credit card rewards on the one I bought from newegg directly. Making the total 255, I have gone cheaper but I like the kits lighted up.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Nice,
> 
> That looks like a great motherboard, honestly the only reason I am not putting the strix board back in is because of the swap. I barely have time for this hobby.
> 
> On a side note, I just ordered some b-die ram.
> 
> Ended buying this two of this kit F4-3200C14D-16GTZR. I got them both from newegg, but one had to be thru ebay. I had a coupon ebay gave me a while back that took off 30 bucks, making one kit 120 and I had 20 bucks credit card rewards on the one I bought from newegg directly. Making the total 255, I have gone cheaper but I like the kits lighted up.


Nice!!

I had fun playing with my bdie on my ryzen setup (back when I had a TXP could actually see a benefit ), so hopefully you eventually have some time to get those timings tight with high clocks. Since my cooling (Fuma 1) won't/shouldn't hold me back on the RAM clocks, I'll probably play around with them at some point, but for now, the hunt continues for a new GPU.

Board is friggin stupid; probably the most overkill board I have ever owned/will ever own (hopefully). It came with like everything imaginable (both accessory and BIOS-feature wise) and seemed brand new (just like the other Amazon open box boards I've received). Previous owner probably got cold feet after spending a small fortune on a board (and CPU). Worked out for me though (got the board and the i9 for a good bit less than what the board retailed for)!

It definitely is going to go to waste on me (and my paltry single [or maybe dual, if I feel adventurous] 360mm rad) and I probably should have tried to flip it, but I like shiny things!!


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> That is what I figured.
> 
> You were right about memory, Asus handles it a lot better. Wish I had written down the timings it chose. I typed in the timings I did manually and on aida bench I get a latency score or 64ns and on Asus it was 56ns. Timespy CPU was 14100 on Asus and EVGA 12900. On Asus the lower the latency the higher the timespy CPU score. Maybe a new OS install.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also on the EVGA board if I set 1t manually scores do not improve on aida. On Asus board drop around 3ns.


I had poor memory and bench scores on my Dark too and while I am a memory tuning noob even duplicating timings from my better performing boards it still did not match the others so instead of using it in my 7980 rig I just have it in the box and use my MSI creation board instead. The Asus boards also had good performance but the weaker 8 phase vrm made me decide against using them. The odd thing is my Z390 and Z490 Dark boards both have great memory performance without any tuning so not sure what went wrong with the X299 version it is a mystery to me.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I had poor memory and bench scores on my Dark too and while I am a memory tuning noob even duplicating timings from my better performing boards it still did not match the others so instead of using it in my 7980 rig I just have it in the box and use my MSI creation board instead. The Asus boards also had good performance but the weaker 8 phase vrm made me decide against using them. The odd thing is my Z390 and Z490 Dark boards both have great memory performance without any tuning so not sure what went wrong with the X299 version it is a mystery to me.


Yep, it's like EVGA X299 has added latency. I might just sell both boards I have and hunt down a higher end Asus.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yep, it's like EVGA X299 has added latency. I might just sell both boards I have and hunt down a higher end Asus.


What I did was create an Amazon-warehouse-search bookmark for 'x299' and checked it periodically, got lucky and found the Omega that way.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> What I did was create an Amazon-warehouse-search bookmark for 'x299' and checked it periodically, got lucky and found the Omega that way.


I will do that. Don't get me wrong, just looked up the invoice of EVGA board and for 116 bucks it was a no brainer. But now I have the itch to go balls out. The Strix with the 8 phase and this EVGA with this weird ram latency issue. The revised Strix and Prime look solid aswell with the 12 phase VRM.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

..


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I will do that. Don't get me wrong, just looked up the invoice of EVGA board and for 116 bucks it was a no brainer. But now I have the itch to go balls out. The Strix with the 8 phase and this EVGA with this weird ram latency issue. The revised Strix and Prime look solid aswell with the 12 phase VRM.


Get a x299 apex if you get a new board. With my 7900x at 4.7 and 1.3 vcore 3200 mesh 1.15v the vrms hit 45c maxed out during a cine bench r20 run with a fan on them only. Oh that's with lvl 6 llc


----------



## dagget3450

Finally found most of my old water cooling gear lol. Took forever to find my cpu block and it was like right in front of me on a shelf the whole time. I have liquid metal on the way and i need to scope some bits now, o rings, and some connectors etc. Having to mod my Lian Li A75 case, already removed hdd bays, have to put some more to it to make my radiator fit. Have an old school set of phobya 200mmx400mm rads lol. and i think a morad also. 

I kind of want to go hard tubing for water but i don't want to invest in all the tools and materials. I think the worst thing i feel about custom watercooling is blocks for gpus seem all full cover today. I bought 4 r9 290x full cover ek blocks back in the day and regretted not being able to reuse the block like a cpu.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Finally found most of my old water cooling gear lol. Took forever to find my cpu block and it was like right in front of me on a shelf the whole time. I have liquid metal on the way and i need to scope some bits now, o rings, and some connectors etc. Having to mod my Lian Li A75 case, already removed hdd bays, have to put some more to it to make my radiator fit. Have an old school set of phobya 200mmx400mm rads lol. and i think a morad also.
> 
> I kind of want to go hard tubing for water but i don't want to invest in all the tools and materials. I think the worst thing i feel about custom watercooling is blocks for gpus seem all full cover today. I bought 4 r9 290x full cover ek blocks back in the day and regretted not being able to reuse the block like a cpu.


I love the look of hardline but it is time consuming to do. The end result does look beautiful.


----------



## gtz

I really tried to give this EVGA board a chance. It is really making me pulling my hair. It is a great clocker, it overclocks a lot easier than the Asus. But with the issues with ram and now with AMD SAM. The latest BIOS activates resize bar support, guess what??? It is broken. I commend EVGA for attempting it but it is so broken it is not even funny. So I will be removing my Strix from the sale forum and ebay and sell the evga. Also I decided to run quite mode on my fans so the system can be silent and the VRMs (or another component has coil whine). The coil whine can be heard during normal desktop operations. I don't know if you guys are familiar with GPU coil whine especially during the menu when the FPS hot 600 or something, that is how it sounds all the time. I might return the board since I don't want the person the buys it complain about the coil whine. 

Sorry for the rant but I am behind o1dscoo1 statement, EVGA for X299 is no bueno. Also D-EJ915 posted that his evga X299 dark suffered from high latency memory. EVGA X299 just has so many quirks.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I really tried to give this EVGA board a chance. It is really making me pulling my hair. It is a great clocker, it overclocks a lot easier than the Asus. But with the issues with ram and now with AMD SAM. The latest BIOS activates resize bar support, guess what??? It is broken. I commend EVGA for attempting it but it is so broken it is not even funny. So I will be removing my Strix from the sale forum and ebay and sell the evga. Also I decided to run quite mode on my fans so the system can be silent and the VRMs (or another component has coil whine). The coil whine can be heard during normal desktop operations. I don't know if you guys are familiar with GPU coil whine especially during the menu when the FPS hot 600 or something, that is how it sounds all the time. I might return the board since I don't want the person the buys it complain about the coil whine.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I am behind o1dscoo1 statement, EVGA for X299 is no bueno. Also D-EJ915 posted that his evga X299 dark suffered from high latency memory. EVGA X299 just has so many quirks.


I'd be willing to bet under normal conditions that the overclocking difference between that strix and my rampage apex would be less than 200mhz on memory and cpu. Honestly return the evga and get you some more water cooling gear or another processor to play with


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I'd be willing to bet under normal conditions that the overclocking difference between that strix and my rampage apex would be less than 200mhz on memory and cpu. Honestly return the evga and get you some more water cooling gear or another processor to play with


I am not to worried anymore. I will am happy with 4.8/4.5 AVX overclock, there is room on the top of my case next to the rad to put 2 60mm fans blowing down into the VRMs in the even the VRMs overheat.


----------



## sultanofswing

The EVGA boards don't do as well as an ASUS board when it comes to auto timings.
My Rampage VI extreme encore blows my x299 dark out of the water when it comes to memory settings/efficiency.
For the CPU both are pretty much equal.


----------



## gtz

Ram arrives on Saturday, hopefully the polar cold front won't affect shipping.

My 60mm fans arrive tomorrow so hopefully I can start changing motherboards soon.

Also just checked amazon warehouse and they have the Gigabyte X299 workstation board.









Amazon.com: GIGABYTE X299-WU8 (Intel LGA 2066/CEB/7xPCIEx16/ Dual Intel LAN/USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-C/Motherboard) : Electronics


Buy GIGABYTE X299-WU8 (Intel LGA 2066/CEB/7xPCIEx16/ Dual Intel LAN/USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-C/Motherboard): Motherboards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





They also have a Trident Z RGB 16GB B-DIE kit for 116.







G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin 3600MHz (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17D-16GTZR at Amazon.com


Buy G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin 3600MHz (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17D-16GTZR: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Man, so far, I'm really liking this platform. I can see why O1dschoo1 has been harping on the delid/watercooling _so hard _though; it is hot, hot, HOT!

Got the 7940X @ 4.3ghz 1.125v core / 3ghz 1.2v cache (I tried 4.4 all core auto voltage / 3.2ghz 1.16 cache but kept bluescreening, might be able to get it lower, but just wanted to play it safe and not crash).

Ram at 3600C14 1.4v (my Z490/10400 couldn't/wouldn't do that; not sure if it was a 'me' problem there though).

Just shy of 20K (19939 ) on CB R23; hit 90*C on air (Fuma 1).

Edit: single core score of 1133 at the above settings; so equal to my old 10400 (also at 4.3ghz; but mem at 3430mhz c14 dual channel), which scored 1146. Not too bad, all things considered.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, so far, I'm really liking this platform. I can see why O1dschoo1 has been harping on the delid/watercooling _so hard _though; it is hot, hot, HOT!
> 
> Got the 7940X @ 4.3ghz 1.125v core / 3ghz 1.2v cache (I tried 4.4 all core auto voltage / 3.2ghz 1.16 cache but kept bluescreening, might be able to get it lower, but just wanted to play it safe and not crash).
> 
> Ram at 3600C14 1.4v (my Z490/10400 couldn't/wouldn't do that; not sure if it was a 'me' problem there though).
> 
> Just shy of 20K (19939 ) on CB R23; hit 90*C on air (Fuma 1).


Yeah cache at 3.2 is hard and would blue screen on me. 3.1 should be ok. 

And yes this is a very fun platform, once you get everything ready and watercool that 7940X flies.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, so far, I'm really liking this platform. I can see why O1dschoo1 has been harping on the delid/watercooling _so hard _though; it is hot, hot, HOT!
> 
> Got the 7940X @ 4.3ghz 1.125v core / 3ghz 1.2v cache (I tried 4.4 all core auto voltage / 3.2ghz 1.16 cache but kept bluescreening, might be able to get it lower, but just wanted to play it safe and not crash).
> 
> Ram at 3600C14 1.4v (my Z490/10400 couldn't/wouldn't do that; not sure if it was a 'me' problem there though).
> 
> Just shy of 20K (19939 ) on CB R23; hit 90*C on air (Fuma 1).
> 
> Edit: single core score of 1133 at the above settings; so equal to my old 10400 (also at 4.3ghz; but mem at 3430mhz c14 dual channel), which scored 1146. Not too bad, all things considered.


Yeah running water on my 9900x compared to TS140 Power with 2 2500 rpm fans I dropped about 20 C lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah running water on my 9900x compared to TS140 Power with 2 2500 rpm fans I dropped about 20 C lol.


It hit 98*C in like 3 seconds at 4.3 auto voltage! So far, the best thing about this board, so far, is the little OLED screen. I thought it was going to be pretty useless (relative to just the debug LED), but during the crashing/not posting while playing with settings in the bios it made it a lot easier to fix things than having to check the debug code and reference the manual.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> It hit 98*C in like 3 seconds at 4.3 auto voltage! So far, the best thing about this board, so far, is the little OLED screen. I thought it was going to be pretty useless (relative to just the debug LED), but during the crashing/not posting while playing with settings in the bios it made it a lot easier to fix things than having to check the debug code and reference the manual.


Yeah the codes on the new ones are much easier to read than the old extreme which was behind the plastic cover which made it difficult off-angle.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah the codes on the new ones are much easier to read than the old extreme which was behind the plastic cover which made it difficult off-angle.


Oh man, you aren't kidding, just looked up some pics of the original Extreme; what were they thinking?!?

Though, in the grand scheme of things, the layout on that board looks much better than the Omega's (3 x16's, even though I won't use more, seems like such a strange decision to me; I assume that people buying X299 [when it was new] were the kind of power users that would need all the slots they could get).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> It hit 98*C in like 3 seconds at 4.3 auto voltage! So far, the best thing about this board, so far, is the little OLED screen. I thought it was going to be pretty useless (relative to just the debug LED), but during the crashing/not posting while playing with settings in the bios it made it a lot easier to fix things than having to check the debug code and reference the manual.


Them scores are looking good. Try to lower the cache voltage to around 1.15 set uncore offset to .0250-.0300. it might be setting it a bit high for your memory clocks.
Lol yea I talk about deliding cause I dropped 30c easily from ihs and water block to direct die. I was hitting 90c at 4.5 1.2 vcore now I hit 80c at 4.8 1.32


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Oh man, you aren't kidding, just looked up some pics of the original Extreme; what were they thinking?!?
> 
> Though, in the grand scheme of things, the layout on that board looks much better than the Omega's (3 x16's, even though I won't use more, seems like such a strange decision to me; I assume that people buying X299 [when it was new] were the kind of power users that would need all the slots they could get).


I wouldn't have minded an xl-atx style like the old x58 boards but I guess most people don't like them


----------



## dagget3450

Well, i used reg thermal paste and boot tested the 7900x. Had a scary moment or two when i first powered it on. forgot to remove my old OC settings or it was buggy in bios. It for some reason kept trying load my ram to 3733 on stock settings. It kept Coding BD until i fixed that Anyways cleared cmos and all is well. Testing at stock _yawn_ I think i will have some liquid metal coming any day now, but with valentines day(wife) i will have to probably wait to do much with it. So testing now because i don't want to run out the clock on my return if something failed.

I am also putting a temporary loop together for my WU8 mobo and cpu. So i can at least post test and maybe boot up a few times. Already put the small loop together and bout to load some liquid into it and leak test it over night. It's old stuff but good still Heatkiller 3.0 copper cpu block, soft tubing for now, Phobya 200mmx400mm thick radiator with 2x200mm fans, and my swifttech MCP35x2 pumps. Probably overkill on the pump but for temporary it should be good.


Was eyeballing a monoblock for the x299e strix but i am not a big fan of the RGB stuff. Hmmm....

Edit: I never was a big Asus fan, had plenty of bad hardware from them over the years. I must say this x299 board even if its entry level is fairly decent. Been solid so far, and i didnt notice but my first and only mobo with built in WIFI


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> Them scores are looking good. Try to lower the cache voltage to around 1.15 set uncore offset to .0250-.0300. it might be setting it a bit high for your memory clocks.
> Lol yea I talk about deliding cause I dropped 30c easily from ihs and water block to direct die. I was hitting 90c at 4.5 1.2 vcore now I hit 80c at 4.8 1.32


I am going to do direct die myself soon. any tips on pressure or mounting? Would normal thermal paste on direct die be better than liquid metal under ihs/top ihs? I mean i plan on liquid metal direct die in the end, but for testing before committing to liquid metal i wonder.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I am going to do direct die myself soon. any tips on pressure or mounting? Would normal thermal paste on direct die be better than liquid metal under ihs/top ihs? I mean i plan on liquid metal direct die in the end, but for testing before committing to liquid metal i wonder.


Don't bother with paste I tried it doesn't work well at all. Just go straight to direct die liquid metal. 

Mounting wise I don't run the der8aur delid cpu protector I just use my cpu block to make the cpu make contact with the pins. I advise ordering the plate though as this is risky unless you know what your doing and tighten the block down in perfect sequences. You don't tighten it down right you will crack the die and bam cpu is done. With the plate that's impossible.

Also another tip. Lap your cpu block.

Also stay away from monoblocks to be honest.. you can't direct die with them and the difference between direct die and ihs even with liquid metal under the ihs I fairly big 10-15c. Add that to the block not performing as well as a regular cpu block and your back to 18-20c difference.
I own a mono block for my x299 deluxe it's sitting in the box


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Any reason why this: Kaby Lake-X CPU De-lidding Tool - 10 Day Rental wouldnt work with Sky-X?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Any reason why this: Kaby Lake-X CPU De-lidding Tool - 10 Day Rental wouldnt work with Sky-X?


In theory it should work but and this is a huge but I'd be really careful. Skylake x is dual pcb design aka it has 2 substrates stacked on top of each other. Kabylake x looks like a regular old mainstream quad-core underneath the ihs.

I can gladly post pics of both processors with the ihs popped as I have both delided at home when I get off today.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Awesome!

Seems harder than I thought to find a delid tool (for less than $100)


----------



## dagget3450

Skylake-X Direct Die Frame


o1dschoo1 said:


> Don't bother with paste I tried it doesn't work well at all. Just go straight to direct die liquid metal.
> 
> Mounting wise I don't run the der8aur delid cpu protector I just use my cpu block to make the cpu make contact with the pins. I advise ordering the plate though as this is risky unless you know what your doing and tighten the block down in perfect sequences. You don't tighten it down right you will crack the die and bam cpu is done. With the plate that's impossible.
> 
> Also another tip. Lap your cpu block.
> 
> Also stay away from monoblocks to be honest.. you can't direct die with them and the difference between direct die and ihs even with liquid metal under the ihs I fairly big 10-15c. Add that to the block not performing as well as a regular cpu block and your back to 18-20c difference.
> I own a mono block for my x299 deluxe it's sitting in the box


Thanks for the info. I didn't know the retention bracket needs to be removed to direct die mount. I don't suppose there is a video showing this done. I'll read up a little more on it.

Skylake-X Direct Die Frame is $$$$ sheesh. 80$ for a bracket plate is ridiculously costly for what it is.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Seems harder than I thought to find a delid tool (for less than $100)


Yep, that is why I am going to hold off on it. I am happy with Daily 4.7/4.5avx currently. And for benches 4.8/4.6. delidded could prob make me 4.9ish daily if it were to drop temps by 20degrees. We need to see if somebody is willing to rent the tool. If unsuccessful I would not mind splitting the cost of the tool. I can give the 50bucks, you delid and send it my way. Or vice versa, I trust you.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> *Yep, that is why I am going to hold off on it. I am happy with Daily 4.7/4.5avx currently. And for benches 4.8/4.6. delidded could prob make me 4.9ish daily if it were to drop temps by 20degrees. *We need to see if somebody is willing to rent the tool. If unsuccessful I would not mind splitting the cost of the tool. I can give the 50bucks, you delid and send it my way. Or vice versa, I trust you.


The bold is how I feel (at least with respect to paying 'big' $$ for a one-time use tool).

If I feel ambitious, I may try renting the Kaby-X tool from PPCs and let y'all know how it goes.
Appreciate the offer to split the tool, will think about it and keep you posted! 

I should stop being lazy and get the loop setup and see how it runs before making a decision!


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Skylake-X Direct Die Frame
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I didn't know the retention bracket needs to be removed to direct die mount. I don't suppose there is a video showing this done. I'll read up a little more on it.
> 
> Skylake-X Direct Die Frame is $$$$ sheesh. 80$ for a bracket plate is ridiculously costly for what it is.


I have the bracket plate but didn't run it lol. It's full cnc machined and powder coated matte black. Things high quality. Lol I can shoot a video for you pulling it. I have my 299 deluxe sitting atm with the bracket off. You literally unscrew them 4 hex bolts and pull it off


----------



## dagget3450

Ut oh, so i seem to have an issue with my 7900x. Its not posting if i change any settings to OC. Also i just realized in BIOS it's only seeing half of the ram. Considering this is my asus board which tested perfectly fine with the 7940x is it possible mounting could affect this? I sure hope this chip isn't defective(came pre-delidded). I will tear down again to check mounting.

Edit: Temps are very reasonable and it seems stable at stock aside from issues noted.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Ut oh, so i seem to have an issue with my 7900x. Its not posting if i change any settings to OC. Also i just realized in BIOS it's only seeing half of the ram. Considering this is my asus board which tested perfectly fine with the 7940x is it possible mounting could affect this? I sure hope this chip isn't defective(came pre-delidded). I will tear down again to check mounting.


Ruh Roh. Mounting pressure will do that. Is the ihs sliding around? When I went direct die no frame I didn't tighten the cpu down enough and had the same issue. Thought I toasted the processor/board.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

My 7800x gets weird with a Taichi CLX if I increase the OC on the ram too much (4x8gb showing up as 1x8gb). Clearing the CMOS has fixed it every time it has happened.


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ruh Roh. Mounting pressure will do that. Is the ihs sliding around? When I went direct die no frame I didn't tighten the cpu down enough and had the same issue. Thought I toasted the processor/board.


I think this is my issue, this gives me some hope lol. 
I did look at cpu and there are some spots on a few pins. i took some pictures, they look like thermal paste spots. however i couldnt get it cleared by cleaning. So i was a bit worried by that but i think its mounting pressure. I will toy around with it later when i get more time.

thanks for the help folks!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Ut oh, so i seem to have an issue with my 7900x. Its not posting if i change any settings to OC. Also i just realized in BIOS it's only seeing half of the ram. Considering this is my asus board which tested perfectly fine with the 7940x is it possible mounting could affect this? I sure hope this chip isn't defective(came pre-delidded). I will tear down again to check mounting.
> 
> Edit: Temps are very reasonable and it seems stable at stock aside from issues noted.


Mounting pressure causes weird issues, on my old 6950X. If I tightened to much I lost memory channels. 

The worst was Threadripper, I remounted that thing 3 times to make it work properly.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Mounting pressure causes weird issues, on my old 6950X. If I tightened to much I lost memory channels.
> 
> The worst was Threadripper, I remounted that thing 3 times to make it work properly.


I was watching videos on thread ripper installs and that retention system looks like a nightmare.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I was watching videos on thread ripper installs and that retention system looks like a nightmare.


The idea behind seems smart, harder to damage the 4000 pins. But it is a nuisance.

I decided today was the day to swap out boards again (bye FTWK). I have an hour or so of free time.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> The idea behind seems smart, harder to damage the 4000 pins. But it is a nuisance.
> 
> I decided today was the day to swap out boards again (bye FTWK). I have an hour or so of free time.


Going back to the Strix? Or were you able to get something else?


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Going back to the Strix? Or were you able to get something else?


Yeah going back to the Strix, decided to use that until something else pops up. That board worked well and I should get good memory latency. With the Strix I was able to get 57ish with the hynix sticks at 3600 17-19-19-38, hopefully with the b die I can get 50 or sub 50s. I'm hoping for 3800 CL15 with the B-die.

Also both of the 60mm fans I ordered arrived, they will be grabbing fresh air blowing directly over the VRM.

I have been refreshing the amazon warehouse and missed out on a Strix II (better heatsink and bigger VRM, 12 vs 8). On the page listed it at 308, but when I clicked on it was 198. Added it to cart but it was gone.

Decided to return the EVGA board back to amazon. Makes me sad about the memory issue.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> Ut oh, so i seem to have an issue with my 7900x. Its not posting if i change any settings to OC. Also i just realized in BIOS it's only seeing half of the ram. Considering this is my asus board which tested perfectly fine with the 7940x is it possible mounting could affect this? I sure hope this chip isn't defective(came pre-delidded). I will tear down again to check mounting.
> 
> Edit: Temps are very reasonable and it seems stable at stock aside from issues noted.


If the ram shows up at stock settings you'll have to bump up some voltages.


----------



## dagget3450

Alright had a few minutes to examine the cpu. I remounted 2 times in Socket and 3 times cooler mount. Still same issue only seeing half of ram.

Bad news: I took the cpu under a magnifying glass. There is a piece missing on the far corner of the chip, SMD or resistor?

On top of that this cpu has been mangled. Whoever removed the old gue around the substrate scratch and dug into the underlying copper. Also spots on pins underside I cannot figure out what it is looks like thermal paste but isn't coming off. Could be damaged not sure.

I am going to contact the seller about it and see what can be done. I thought I'd save myself the headache of getting it delidded ahead of time. But then you are at the mercy of whoever does it.

I will try to post pics soon maybe get more input. I should have examined it closer first before trying it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> Alright had a few minutes to examine the cpu. I remounted 2 times in Socket and 3 times cooler mount. Still same issue only seeing half of ram.
> 
> Bad news: I took the cpu under a magnifying glass. There is a piece missing on the far corner of the chip, SMD or resistor?
> 
> On top of that this cpu has been mangled. Whoever removed the old gue around the substrate scratch and dug into the underlying copper. Also spots on pins underside I cannot figure out what it is looks like thermal paste but isn't coming off. Could be damaged not sure.
> 
> I am going to contact the seller about it and see what can be done. I thought I'd save myself the headache of getting it delidded ahead of time. But then you are at the mercy of whoever does it.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon maybe get more input. I should have examined it closer first before trying it.


Rip; hopefully it gets resolved quickly/painlessly.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Alright had a few minutes to examine the cpu. I remounted 2 times in Socket and 3 times cooler mount. Still same issue only seeing half of ram.
> 
> Bad news: I took the cpu under a magnifying glass. There is a piece missing on the far corner of the chip, SMD or resistor?
> 
> On top of that this cpu has been mangled. Whoever removed the old gue around the substrate scratch and dug into the underlying copper. Also spots on pins underside I cannot figure out what it is looks like thermal paste but isn't coming off. Could be damaged not sure.
> 
> I am going to contact the seller about it and see what can be done. I thought I'd save myself the headache of getting it delidded ahead of time. But then you are at the mercy of whoever does it.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon maybe get more input. I should have examined it closer first before trying it.


That sucks man, hopefully you can get it resolved. Keep us posted.

I had some free time tonight after the kiddos and the wifey were asleep to finish what I started this afternoon. Strix is back in and really happy how the 2 60mm fans came out. Like mentioned earlier they are blowing fresh air from outside the case blowing directly over the VRMs.










60mm was the perfect size and fit snuggly between the radiator and the back of the case.

Now I am just bleeding and leak testing to make sure everything is good to go for when the ram arrives. Time to catch up on b die overclocking guides. Never owned b die, was always to cheap.


----------



## dagget3450

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Rip; hopefully it gets resolved quickly/painlessly.


Well good news is, i took a few pictures when i first opened it. I totally forgot i did, but the piece missing is also missing in that picture. Made me feel a lot better because i was worried i had done it with the IHS wiggling around.

My before picture:











You cant see all the scratches easily in this one above but the major issues you can see

Whatever they used on IHS they used on cpu pcb










Missing part below also you can see the finger nail polish or whatever already had been applied over the missing part. Made me feel better to get that in a picture also because you have to see if from an angle otherwise it's clear coated.(i never coated anything on it, simply because i was using regular thermal paste to post test.)










clear view can't see coating











Also pin side strangeness:











The seller has 100% ebay rating so i don't think it will be difficult to deal with. I honestly wish i didn't have to send it back and could make it work. I know many folks here do this on a regular basis and even with damage it may still function properly? I still feel like mounting pressure could be an issue also, however i cannot be sure now. Maybe the seller has another 7900x but i might be better at getting a return/refund instead.

The the joys of buying used! Funny thing is i have bought a ton of cpu's on ebay and this is my first time with a failure.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> That sucks man, hopefully you can get it resolved. Keep us posted.
> 
> I had some free time tonight after the kiddos and the wifey were asleep to finish what I started this afternoon. Strix is back in and really happy how the 2 60mm fans came out. Like mentioned earlier they are blowing fresh air from outside the case blowing directly over the VRMs.
> 
> View attachment 2478440
> 
> 
> 60mm was the perfect size and fit snuggly between the radiator and the back of the case.
> 
> Now I am just bleeding and leak testing to make sure everything is good to go for when the ram arrives. Time to catch up on b die overclocking guides. Never owned b die, was always to cheap.
> 
> View attachment 2478441


We crossed posts, but i just noticed how that video card just barely fits!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> We crossed posts, but i just noticed how that video card just barely fits!


Can the pin stain be discoloration? It looks like thermal paste but is flat and within the pin pad. Looks like discoloration to me.

And yes the my case barely fits the components it has. Don't think Corsair had in mind for 2 rads in this case. Also it does not help the the 6800XT Merc is long, 14in long. Also got lucky that I had one of those Alphacool short square reservoir, fits snugly in the PSU basement. Just had to do a cutout for the fill port.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Well good news is, i took a few pictures when i first opened it. I totally forgot i did, but the piece missing is also missing in that picture. Made me feel a lot better because i was worried i had done it with the IHS wiggling around.
> 
> My before picture:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478438
> 
> 
> You cant see all the scratches easily in this one above but the major issues you can see
> 
> Whatever they used on IHS they used on cpu pcb
> 
> View attachment 2478439
> 
> 
> Missing part below also you can see the finger nail polish or whatever already had been applied over the missing part. Made me feel better to get that in a picture also because you have to see if from an angle otherwise it's clear coated.(i never coated anything on it, simply because i was using regular thermal paste to post test.)
> 
> View attachment 2478442
> 
> 
> clear view can't see coating
> View attachment 2478443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pin side strangeness:
> 
> View attachment 2478444
> 
> 
> 
> The seller has 100% ebay rating so i don't think it will be difficult to deal with. I honestly wish i didn't have to send it back and could make it work. I know many folks here do this on a regular basis and even with damage it may still function properly? I still feel like mounting pressure could be an issue also, however i cannot be sure now. Maybe the seller has another 7900x but i might be better at getting a return/refund instead.
> 
> The the joys of buying used! Funny thing is i have bought a ton of cpu's on ebay and this is my first time with a failure.


That's just thermal stains. But as far as that resistor processor should go back to the seller. I wouldn't even mess around with it


----------



## dagget3450

Man oh man, i wish i had paid more attention lol. The piece missing is in the original auction photo! Man i am a dunce lol.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Man oh man, i wish i had paid more attention lol. The piece missing is in the original auction photo! Man i am a dunce lol.
> 
> View attachment 2478524


Honestly it does not matter, the person selling was offering a working CPU. If you can't get half of the memory channels, It is defective. Hopefully you will get it resolved.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> Man oh man, i wish i had paid more attention lol. The piece missing is in the original auction photo! Man i am a dunce lol.
> 
> View attachment 2478524


That’ll make it a lot easier to resolve!


----------



## gtz

I'm back and running, Strix is as smooth as ever.










Now the only issue is the loud 60mm fans lol. Changing the 4 pin header to dc allows me better control however the lowest fan speed these thing will run is 2400rpm. Luckily I should have one of those inline 12volt to 3 or 5 to drop it further. I think one of my noctua coolers came with it, just have to find it.

My b die kit should get here tomorrow (currently in texas a state away). If it does not get here tomorrow might have to wait until Tuesday. Apparently the biggest blizzard in state history is coming and will shut down the most of the state thru Monday. Never seen up to 20in of snow and -30 degrees weather. On the bright side, I just pop open a window and overclock the snot out of my system.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> My b die kit should get here tomorrow (currently in texas a state away). If it does not get here tomorrow might have to wait until Tuesday. Apparently the biggest blizzard in state history is coming and will shut down the most of the state thru Monday. Never seen up to 20in of snow and -30 degrees weather. On the bright side, I just pop open a window and overclock the snot out of my system.


HOLY MOLY!!

I was in your area for training last year in Jan-Mar (sent us home right when covid first started, they brought us back later) and (no offense) the locals there couldn't drive for nothing with a little bit of snow/ice then. I couldn't imagine how bad people must be at driving with that kind of snow. It doesn't help that the city itself didn't seem to be equipped with ice/snow removal stuff (salt trucks and what not).

My instructors called y'all 'Okies on ice.'


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> HOLY MOLY!!
> 
> I was in your area for training last year in Jan-Mar (sent us home right when covid first started, they brought us back later) and (no offense) the locals there couldn't drive for nothing with a little bit of snow/ice then. I couldn't imagine how bad people must be at driving with that kind of snow. It doesn't help that the city itself didn't seem to be equipped with ice/snow removal stuff (salt trucks and what not).
> 
> My instructors called y'all 'Okies on ice.'


Now imaging that plus an actual blizzard. We are staying in thru Tuesday. Both my wife's job and mine shutdown until Wednesday.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Now imaging that plus an actual blizzard. We are staying in thru Tuesday. Both my wife's job and mine shutdown until Wednesday.


Nice; hopefully that RAM gets in since you seem like you might have a bit of free time this week!


----------



## dagget3450

Update here also, got my WU8 up and running with the 7940x and now watercooled so i am less thermally limited. This board is nice but i have my doubts about overclocking like the Asus but we will see!

So nice not to have roaring fans lol. too quiet in here. ill post some benchmarks when i get some time to tweak more. 

Have not heard back about the 7900x yet. Sucks because i have that system down until i hear back on whats next.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Update here also, got my WU8 up and running with the 7940x and now watercooled so i am less thermally limited. This board is nice but i have my doubts about overclocking like the Asus but we will see!
> 
> So nice not to have roaring fans lol. too quiet in here. ill post some benchmarks when i get some time to tweak more.
> 
> Have not heard back about the 7900x yet. Sucks because i have that system down until i hear back on whats next.


Let us know how the Gigabyte board does. I have seen that one show up on sale on Amazon twice already. Once at 190 and the other 207. Hopefully the seller of the 7900x will reply back, pretty s****y to sell a broken part.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice; hopefully that RAM gets in since you seem like you might have a bit of free time this week!


The kits arrived to OKC at 1047am, still says arriving today but they would say preparing for delivery if that was the case. So I don't know if they will get here today or not. On a brighter side, the latest forecast is putting the snow totals in my area between 8-12in. Much better than 15-20. Still going to be cold as f***, going to be -10 with a wind chill of -30 the next 2 days.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Let us know how the Gigabyte board does. I have seen that one show up on sale on Amazon twice already. Once at 190 and the other 207. Hopefully the seller of the 7900x will reply back, pretty s****y to sell a broken part.
> 
> 
> 
> The kits arrived to OKC at 1047am, still says arriving today but they would say preparing for delivery if that was the case. So I don't know if they will get here today or not. On a brighter side, the latest forecast is putting the snow totals in my area between 8-12in. Much better than 15-20. Still going to be cold as f***, going to be -10 with a wind chill of -30 the next 2 days.



I have not heard back on the 7900x still. Maybe the person is on vacation or something. They have a really good rating on ebay so it's a bit strange to me. i sent another message that i would try the cpu in another board and rams. So i put the 7900x in the WU8 but using the same ram set to see. Its really strange the bios can see/detect all 4 sticks of ram. However in windows its only allowing 8gb to be used/seen. Same issue on the other mobo. So i will now change the ram out but this isn't looking good on any front for the 7900x. 

The wu8 seems really solid and decent. However due to testing stuff out i haven't had a chance to overclock yet.

Yeah man, take that thing outside and go for maximum benchmarks!


----------



## gtz

Found the little fan adapter to slow down the 60mm fans further. Now they run at 800-1000 rpm. Much quieter compared to the 2400 and 4000 rpm. I don't know what air cooler came with it but glad I had it.










No ram yet but finally used the computer for some fun played some doom eternal and nfs heat (fun racing game, reminded me of the old midnight club games from the 2000) latest night.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I have not heard back on the 7900x still. Maybe the person is on vacation or something. They have a really good rating on ebay so it's a bit strange to me. i sent another message that i would try the cpu in another board and rams. So i put the 7900x in the WU8 but using the same ram set to see. Its really strange the bios can see/detect all 4 sticks of ram. However in windows its only allowing 8gb to be used/seen. Same issue on the other mobo. So i will now change the ram out but this isn't looking good on any front for the 7900x.
> 
> The wu8 seems really solid and decent. However due to testing stuff out i haven't had a chance to overclock yet.
> 
> Yeah man, take that thing outside and go for maximum benchmarks!


yea thats pretty messed up. thats why i tend to try to buy hardware off of here. Atleast I got a general idea how smart someone is and what kinda character they are by their post.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Found the little fan adapter to slow down the 60mm fans further. Now they run at 800-1000 rpm. Much quieter compared to the 2400 and 4000 rpm. I don't know what air cooler came with it but glad I had it.
> 
> View attachment 2478824
> 
> 
> No ram yet but finally used the computer for some fun played some doom eternal and nfs heat (fun racing game, reminded me of the old midnight club games from the 2000) latest night.


heat is so much fun honestly. How you liking x299 compared to your ryzen setup


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> yea thats pretty messed up. thats why i tend to try to buy hardware off of here. Atleast I got a general idea how smart someone is and what kinda character they are by their post.


To be fair, the auction notes say it was bought delidded, at least that's how I understood it. So the seller may not have delidded it, but the seller did say it was tested stable at 5ghz. I just wonder though if the seller tested or is just selling for someone else and they said that. Either way, i am sure it will be resolved. I normally buy cpus on ebay from reputable sellers and this is the first one i've had issues with. Normally though i am buying older cheap xeons lol. The seller takes returns up to 30 days so maybe they are just AFK right now.

I do wonder though if an IMC is bad on skylake x would it even detect the memory on all channels? It seems to be the last memory slots are the ones not working fully. So if i take out the last 2 sticks nothing changes memory size wise. If i populate all 8 channels only the first 4 are usable. So i also can populate the first 4 slots and get dual channel 16gb. Kinda seems pointless though on a quad channel chip....
If i had a dud CPU i would tr to transplant the part missing from another. Also i was wondering if the thermal past stains on the pins underneath could cause issues with contact to pins. So i wonder if it could be cleaned but i dont see how. I thought about maybe trying a conductive pin and filling in the stained portion of the pad. However none of these are options if i am returning it for a refund. 

I am fairly careful with my stuff, i have only ever bent pins on a motherboard once back in socket 775 days(dropped cpu into open socket). We all have accidents now and then lol. Also for overclocking i am fairly reserved the more money i spend. I will OC the crap out of a 30$ or sub 100$ cpu for fun because it can easily be replaced.(i.e. x58 xeons) When i had a 5960x i bought brand new(bad idea lol) i pushed it conservatively but it did give up the ghost. I think there was an issues with auto voltages or something though on some of the x99 mobos. Intel RMA'd it without issue so theres that.

I should but from here more often, only thing i recall buying was a 1080ti on here. I haven't seen any skylake x cpus for sale here though?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> To be fair, the auction notes say it was bought delidded, at least that's how I understood it. So the seller may not have delidded it, but the seller did say it was tested stable at 5ghz. I just wonder though if the seller tested or is just selling for someone else and they said that. Either way, i am sure it will be resolved. I normally buy cpus on ebay from reputable sellers and this is the first one i've had issues with. Normally though i am buying older cheap xeons lol. The seller takes returns up to 30 days so maybe they are just AFK right now.
> 
> I do wonder though if an IMC is bad on skylake x would it even detect the memory on all channels? It seems to be the last memory slots are the ones not working fully. So if i take out the last 2 sticks nothing changes memory size wise. If i populate all 8 channels only the first 4 are usable. So i also can populate the first 4 slots and get dual channel 16gb. Kinda seems pointless though on a quad channel chip....
> If i had a dud CPU i would tr to transplant the part missing from another. Also i was wondering if the thermal past stains on the pins underneath could cause issues with contact to pins. So i wonder if it could be cleaned but i dont see how. I thought about maybe trying a conductive pin and filling in the stained portion of the pad. However none of these are options if i am returning it for a refund.
> 
> I am fairly careful with my stuff, i have only ever bent pins on a motherboard once back in socket 775 days(dropped cpu into open socket). We all have accidents now and then lol. Also for overclocking i am fairly reserved the more money i spend. I will OC the crap out of a 30$ or sub 100$ cpu for fun because it can easily be replaced.(i.e. x58 xeons) When i had a 5960x i bought brand new(bad idea lol) i pushed it conservatively but it did give up the ghost. I think there was an issues with auto voltages or something though on some of the x99 mobos. Intel RMA'd it without issue so theres that.
> 
> I should but from here more often, only thing i recall buying was a 1080ti on here. I haven't seen any skylake x cpus for sale here though?


doubt its the thermal stains. every processor i got got thermal paste stains on the bottom of them lol. dirty hands swapping cpus . its more than likely that resistor or the imc is shot on it i highly doubt the latter. and good luck on soldering that small chip. Thats gonna be super hard.

Make a post looking for one. i had 4-5 people pm me in 4 days when i posted my looking for thread. Bought two x299 cpu and board combos in 3 weeks lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> doubt its the thermal stains. every processor i got got thermal paste stains on the bottom of them lol. dirty hands swapping cpus . its more than likely that resistor or the imc is shot on it i highly doubt the latter. and good luck on soldering that small chip. Thats gonna be super hard.
> 
> *Make a post looking for one. i had 4-5 people pm me in 4 days when i posted my looking for thread. Bought two x299 cpu and board combos in 3 weeks lol.*


Just don't end up like me! I have so many CPUs/Mobos right now it isn't funny.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Just don't end up like me! I have so many CPUs/Mobos right now it isn't funny.


lol i just have my 2 x299 setups one for a media pc and my main 7900x setup and a backup for my media pc aka a x79 4960x on a x79 ud5


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> lol i just have my 2 x299 setups one for a media pc and my main 7900x setup and a backup for my media pc aka a x79 4960x on a x79 ud5


That's much better than me!

I'm a dirty hoarder though and really need to get rid of all my non-X299 stuff ASAP.


----------



## o1dschoo1

its possible to get sub 50ns latency on this platform using quad channel daily  ill probably work it down to mid 40s over the next week


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> its possible to get sub 50ns latency on this platform using quad channel daily  ill probably work it down to mid 40s over the next week


What kit/voltage you running to get that; 3733c14 looks dope!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> What kit/voltage you running to get that; 3733c14 looks dope!


3200 cl14 trident z royals. running 1.48 vdmim


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> 3200 cl14 trident z royals. running 1.48 vdmim


Nice!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice!


eh i wanted c14 3800 but that takes 1.55 vdim if not more for straight 14 with my tight subtimings


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> heat is so much fun honestly. How you liking x299 compared to your ryzen setup


Heat impressed me, I have not played a racing game since grid. Tried to get into forza and dirt, could not. Then I went to my brothers house for a party and saw my nephews playing Heat. I got sucked in quick, especially with the night racing. 

X299 has been amazing, can't believe I did not try it sooner. But I guess now was the perfect time, when the 7940X was around 340. That with the Asus board has been smooth sailing. Kinda mad at myself for not listening about the EVGA board and wasting my time on it. 

For the first time I don't find myself refreshing web pages looking for 5900X. X299 impressed me that much. If I ever want more oomph the X980XE is always there.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> That's much better than me!
> 
> I'm a dirty hoarder though and really need to get rid of all my non-X299 stuff ASAP.


Man if you didn't need the cash, it's always nice to have extra stuff. Only I'm like that is my wife and I made a deal not to buy anything is we truly don't need it. Shoot I remember a time where I hoarded GPUs. 




o1dschoo1 said:


> its possible to get sub 50ns latency on this platform using quad channel daily  ill probably work it down to mid 40s over the next week
> View attachment 2478875


Nice, can't wait for my kit to arrive.


----------



## dagget3450

Did a little digging for a few minutes about the damaged part of this 7900x. Apparently its a PIROM chip that they were putting on Xeons and its not used supposedly according to der8auer. He talks about it in a video to my surprise. So i doubt its causing the ram issue. 








https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-e7-v2-datasheet-vol-1.pdf












So anyways moving on....


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Did a little digging for a few minutes about the damaged part of this 7900x. Apparently its a PIROM chip that they were putting on Xeons and its not used supposedly according to der8auer. He talks about it in a video to my surprise. So i doubt its causing the ram issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-e7-v2-datasheet-vol-1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478908
> 
> 
> So anyways moving on....


The CPU is still defective if it is not recognizing RAM. Especially if you had already used the board and ram with the 7940X. Hopefully it will get resolved quickly, good thing about ebay they will always side with the buyer.


----------



## gtz

Something non computer related. The first storm passed, leaving around 10in of snow in my area. Even though today is sunny it is -8 degrees with a wind chill of -29.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Man, no clue where you are located (within the city/state), but that looks just like where I was staying (in temp housing) when I was there!

Crazy to see that much snow!!


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> The CPU is still defective if it is not recognizing RAM. Especially if you had already used the board and ram with the 7940X. Hopefully it will get resolved quickly, good thing about ebay they will always side with the buyer.


Yes indeed, I am a curious person like that though. When I see something broke I want to know more! I still have not heard back about it. 

Man now you can overclock with chilled water!


So I am having a strange issue with the gigabyte WU8. Once I over clock cpu I notice the fps bounces like the CPU is being throttled or something. I will check into bios options also the bios is old. So it's probably something I need to tweak on my end. 

So far it's overclocking just fine on the WU8 in fact cpuz bench I am getting higher scores than the Asus. However I have not pushed the ram past xmp yet. So it's not fully comparable yet.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Yes indeed, I am a curious person like that though. When I see something broke I want to know more! I still have not heard back about it.
> 
> Man now you can overclock with chilled water!
> 
> 
> So I am having a strange issue with the gigabyte WU8. Once I over clock cpu I notice the fps bounces like the CPU is being throttled or something. I will check into bios options also the bios is old. So it's probably something I need to tweak on my end.
> 
> So far it's overclocking just fine on the WU8 in fact cpuz bench I am getting higher scores than the Asus. However I have not pushed the ram past xmp yet. So it's not fully comparable yet.


So I noticed fps changing on the games I played on Saturday night. Most new modern games use AVX (did not realize this). So you have an offset? I now run 4.6/4.6 AVX daily. It was noticable on heat, went away once I raised the AVX offset. I found out because the clock would to to the AVX offset.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Something non computer related. The first storm passed, leaving around 10in of snow in my area. Even though today is sunny it is -8 degrees with a wind chill of -29.
> View attachment 2478946


I got 2 inches of ice in southern louisiana...


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I got 2 inches of ice in southern louisiana...


Ice is no bueno, we got around an in on Monday and had a 29 car pile up on i-40. I believe it was the same day texas had there 100+ car pile up. Be careful if you have to be out and about.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Ice is no bueno, we got around an in on Monday and had a 29 car pile up on i-40. I believe it was the same day texas had there 100+ car pile up. Be careful if you have to be out and about.


Damn, that sucks.

Legit the worst part about ice being where it shouldn't is usually there isn't any ice/snow removal stuff available.

Agree though, stay safe out there y'all.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> So I noticed fps changing on the games I played on Saturday night. Most new modern games use AVX (did not realize this). So you have an offset? I now run 4.6/4.6 AVX daily. It was noticable on heat, went away once I raised the AVX offset. I found out because the clock would to to the AVX offset.


I also forgot to say this WU8 has "above 4g decoding" which i am surprised since the bios dates in 2018?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I also forgot to say this WU8 has "above 4g decoding" which i am surprised since the bios dates in 2018?


From my understanding this feature started with Haswell. So many boards will have the option natively. Many boards have the 4g decoding but are missing the re size bar toggle.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> From my understanding this feature started with Haswell. So many boards will have the option natively. Many boards have the 4g decoding but are missing the re size bar toggle.


Makes more sense. I enabled it and it seemed like i got an fps increase. I will toy with it later again when i am not changing so much stuff at once lol.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Makes more sense. I enabled it and it seemed like i got an fps increase. I will toy with it later again when i am not changing so much stuff at once lol.


If you want to make sure SAM is working 100%, disable 4g decoding and go to device manager and click on you graphics card and right click properties and then click on the resources tab. Look at the memory range. Take a picture of it, then reset and enable 4g decoding. If the range is different then SAM is actually enabled.

Also for SAM to work properly CSM needs to be disabled and all motherboard manufacturer enable this automatically. If you install windows with CSM enabled, you cannot disable it since the OS wont boot. You would need to reinstall the OS with CSM disabled.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So I noticed fps changing on the games I played on Saturday night. Most new modern games use AVX (did not realize this). So you have an offset? I now run 4.6/4.6 AVX daily. It was noticable on heat, went away once I raised the AVX offset. I found out because the clock would to to the AVX offset.


this is what happens when we get 25 degree weather in louisiana  might do some suicide runs today just cause lol


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> this is what happens when we get 25 degree weather in louisiana  might do some suicide runs today just cause lol
> View attachment 2479080


Nice,

I wanted to do some suicide runs but decided against. House got to cold, I did open the window and closed the door to the room and totally forgot I left it open went back to close it and the window iced over. It is still -5 degrees currently where am at. Funnily enough we are expecting another winter storm in a few hours to drop another 8 inches. I am to lazy to set up in the garage, but trust me I want to see a 5.0 run and 2700mhz on my 6800XT.


----------



## gtz

So totally forgot I ordered 2 separate kits lol. One of the CL14 3200 arrived today and was like newegg shafted me. Then I remembered oh two separate invoices. The other kit arrives tomorrow.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So totally forgot I ordered 2 separate kits lol. One of the CL14 3200 arrived today and was like newegg shafted me. Then I remembered oh two separate invoices. The other kit arrives tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2479112


your gonna have some fun with that kit guaranteed


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> your gonna have some fun with that kit guaranteed


Yes I will, I think later tonight I will install and tune. If I am lucky enough just slap the other 2 sticks and boom.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yes I will, I think later tonight I will install and tune. If I am lucky enough just slap the other 2 sticks and boom.


that should work. your kit uses the same chips mine does and ive done that before


----------



## gtz

On 2 sticks and with only XMP enabled I am already at 58.8 latency in aida. Pretty stoked!


----------



## gtz

Any good x299 b die guides? What settings should I look at changing?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Any good x299 b die guides? What settings should I look at changing?


Theres no memory guides that i could find for x299.... i can send you m y settings


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Theres no memory guides that i could find for x299.... i can send you m y settings


Yeah man thanks


----------



## gtz

So this just happened.










Hopefully they find the other set of ram.

Damn you snow!!!! Depending what part of the city you are at we have 12-16in on the floor because the second snow storm just dumped around 8 more inch.










Just for context, my mailbox's built in flower beds are 16in of the floor and you can barely see maybe 2in.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So this just happened.
> 
> View attachment 2479213
> 
> 
> Hopefully they find the other set of ram.
> 
> Damn you snow!!!! Depending what part of the city you are at we have 12-16in on the floor because the second snow storm just dumped around 8 more inch.
> 
> View attachment 2479214
> 
> 
> Just for context, my mailbox's built in flower beds are 16in of the floor and you can barely see maybe 2in.
> 
> View attachment 2479215


Ouch.


----------



## dagget3450

Did some more testing not he gigabyte WU8 seems fairly decent so far but I am having trouble with clock speeds and intel power controls?

Its been a long time for me on intel and I am not up to date really even past x99.

Should indisable everything from EIST, Turbo, c6 states etc.?

When I am running time spy as an example I see cpu clocks changing instead of staying max. It's causing fps spikes ruining the overall avgs. It's real noticeable in unigine valley also.

I am going to check my power draw and see the only difference right now on my WU8 vs strix 299 is the PSU and mobo.

I saw some overclock guides on hwbot for gigabyte but they only cover basics from what I saw.


Also, things like VCCIO and system agent I saw suggestions of 1.25v on air. Is this safe for long durations or just benchmarking.

Edit forgot to add the mobo has launch bios on it. Was going to update but I was hesitant due to meltdown/Spectre patches to cpu micro code/bios?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Did some more testing not he gigabyte WU8 seems fairly decent so far but I am having trouble with clock speeds and intel power controls?
> 
> Its been a long time for me on intel and I am not up to date really even past x99.
> 
> Should indisable everything from EIST, Turbo, c6 states etc.?
> 
> When I am running time spy as an example I see cpu clocks changing instead of staying max. It's causing fps spikes ruining the overall avgs. It's real noticeable in unigine valley also.
> 
> I am going to check my power draw and see the only difference right now on my WU8 vs strix 299 is the PSU and mobo.
> 
> I saw some overclock guides on hwbot for gigabyte but they only cover basics from what I saw.
> 
> 
> Also, things like VCCIO and system agent I saw suggestions of 1.25v on air. Is this safe for long durations or just benchmarking.
> 
> Edit forgot to add the mobo has launch bios on it. Was going to update but I was hesitant due to meltdown/Spectre patches to cpu micro code/bios?


Turn off c6 c1e speedstep and speedshift. Leave turbo enabled


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Did some more testing not he gigabyte WU8 seems fairly decent so far but I am having trouble with clock speeds and intel power controls?
> 
> Its been a long time for me on intel and I am not up to date really even past x99.
> 
> Should indisable everything from EIST, Turbo, c6 states etc.?
> 
> When I am running time spy as an example I see cpu clocks changing instead of staying max. It's causing fps spikes ruining the overall avgs. It's real noticeable in unigine valley also.
> 
> I am going to check my power draw and see the only difference right now on my WU8 vs strix 299 is the PSU and mobo.
> 
> I saw some overclock guides on hwbot for gigabyte but they only cover basics from what I saw.
> 
> 
> Also, things like VCCIO and system agent I saw suggestions of 1.25v on air. Is this safe for long durations or just benchmarking.
> 
> Edit forgot to add the mobo has launch bios on it. Was going to update but I was hesitant due to meltdown/Spectre patches to cpu micro code/bios?


If you did what o1dscoo1 suggested and it is not AVX related. Maybe the VRMs are throttling it. I doubt it since it looks like a proper finned heatsink, but you never know. I am still a newb when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> If you did what o1dscoo1 suggested and it is not AVX related. Maybe the VRMs are throttling it. I doubt it since it looks like a proper finned heatsink, but you never know. I am still a newb when it comes to this stuff.


Oh I forgot svid too.


----------



## dagget3450

I will check all these out. Thanks, also whats a avg vcore range, i know temps are bigger role than voltage per say. I wonder if more vcore is needed for more cores? 10c vs 14c ?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I will check all these out. Thanks, also whats a avg vcore range, i know temps are bigger role than voltage per say. I wonder if more vcore is needed for more cores? 10c vs 14c ?


For 4.8/4.6avx I need 1.215.

My daily 4.6/4.6 is 1.165. I feel I have a decent chip. All I have to compare is the 10920X I had for a few days before I handed it of to the owner. His 10 core needed more vcore than mine.

Edit:

I might be like AMD, the more cores the better silicon. My 3950X can do amazing stuff compared to my old 3700X and my daughters 3500. I can be wrong though.



o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh I forgot svid too.


This, I have to disable that for high AVX overclocking.


----------



## D-EJ915

check out power limits too


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> For 4.8/4.6avx I need 1.215.
> 
> My daily 4.6/4.6 is 1.165. I feel I have a decent chip. All I have to compare is the 10920X I had for a few days before I handed it of to the owner. His 10 core needed more vcore than mine.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I might be like AMD, the more cores the better silicon. My 3950X can do amazing stuff compared to my old 3700X and my daughters 3500. I can be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> This, I have to disable that for high AVX overclocking.


it is like that lol. the 18 cores can do 5ghz 1.35 damn near


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh I forgot svid too.





gtz said:


> For 4.8/4.6avx I need 1.215.
> 
> My daily 4.6/4.6 is 1.165. I feel I have a decent chip. All I have to compare is the 10920X I had for a few days before I handed it of to the owner. His 10 core needed more vcore than mine.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I might be like AMD, the more cores the better silicon. My 3950X can do amazing stuff compared to my old 3700X and my daughters 3500. I can be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> This, I have to disable that for high AVX overclocking.





D-EJ915 said:


> check out power limits too



Thanks folks, once i disabled everything aside from turbo/enhanced multicore its fine now. The vrms seem in what limited testing ive done to stay in mid 40's Celcius. I have vcore at 1.375 atm for 5ghz(adjusting down from 1.4v as i test), i have HT disabled again because temps get too high. This is on my 7940x, i have a 7920x on the way to replace the 7900x i am sending back. This WU8 so far is doing fairly decent but i have not tried to tweak ram yet.

For 24/7 speeds i will probably drop back down to 4.6+ht on range as it will not help my high resolutions. I do still plan to delid though just have to find a delid kit lol.

On power limits, its auto right now, i cannot find anything on manual settings anywhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Thanks folks, once i disabled everything aside from turbo/enhanced multicore its fine now. The vrms seem in what limited testing ive done to stay in mid 40's Celcius. I have vcore at 1.375 atm for 5ghz(adjusting down from 1.4v as i test), i have HT disabled again because temps get too high. This is on my 7940x, i have a 7920x on the way to replace the 7900x i am sending back. This WU8 so far is doing fairly decent but i have not tried to tweak ram yet.
> 
> For 24/7 speeds i will probably drop back down to 4.6+ht on range as it will not help my high resolutions. I do still plan to delid though just have to find a delid kit lol.
> 
> On power limits, its auto right now, i cannot find anything on manual settings anywhere. Any suggestions?


Sorry I am not really much help since I am new to x299. But glad to hear you are returning the 7900X.


----------



## dagget3450

Yikes, overclocking ram on WU8 is looking like a nightmare. It is probably my fault due to learning curve on gigabyte bios. However even manually setting the timings and voltages to match XMP it wouldn't boot. I am going to blame myself for now but we will see. Not many x299 guides out there. Was it just unpopular ?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Yikes, overclocking ram on WU8 is looking like a nightmare. It is probably my fault due to learning curve on gigabyte bios. However even manually setting the timings and voltages to match XMP it wouldn't boot. I am going to blame myself for now but we will see. Not many x299 guides out there. Was it just unpopular ?


What's your rams xmp? You might need a uncore offset


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> What's your rams xmp? You might need a uncore offset


I will post settings here later. There are a few settings I am not familiar with. I was watching some videos on youtube to get better explained.(buildzoid etc) 

I think it's going to be really lose timings like if I disable xmp and do Auto and set manual 30 for multiplier I get 15,21,21,cmd2t as an example.

My ram I am trying to oc is corsair 3000mhz 15,17,17,36 1.35v I am running mesh at 32 I think. 

I am thinking of updating bios because it's launch/prelaunch dated. Not sure if this would help with memory.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I will post settings here later. There are a few settings I am not familiar with. I was watching some videos on youtube to get better explained.(buildzoid etc)
> 
> I think it's going to be really lose timings like if I disable xmp and do Auto and set manual 30 for multiplier I get 15,21,21,cmd2t as an example.
> 
> My ram I am trying to oc is corsair 3000mhz 15,17,17,36 1.35v I am running mesh at 32 I think.
> 
> I am thinking of updating bios because it's launch/prelaunch dated. Not sure if this would help with memory.


Oh that's the issue. It's hyinix/micron based.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@gtz bought the Rockit delid-kit (tool + copper IHS) from PPCs. Will hit you up when it gets here/I use it and see if you still need to use one (in case Nikado's gets lost/takes too long to get to you).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> @gtz bought the Rockit delid-kit (tool + copper IHS) from PPCs. Will hit you up when it gets here/I use it and see if you still need to use one (in case Nikado's gets lost/takes too long to get to you).


I was thinking about it, almost pulled the trigger myself since they had it for 40. Let me know how it goes, once done will send you the 20 bucks.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I was thinking about it, almost pulled the trigger myself since they had it for 40. Let me know how it goes, once done will send you the 20 bucks.


@Jedi Mind Trick be careful with it. The 7640x I got from nikado has a chipped pcb due to that delid tool. It still works and all but just food for thought.


----------



## gtz

Just contacted newegg. The shipping company can't guarantee the shipment is not lost. Both ram kits were shipped out at the same time yet I only received 1, manifest show both items travelling together and one just disappeared. Newegg said if they can locate it they will send a replacement so there's that. I told them no rush really, there have been snow storms and if it is somewhere and can be located I will wait.


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh that's the issue. It's hyinix/micron based.


Yes, but on the Asus strix x299e it allows me to benchmark it @ 3733 cl15/14. Gigabyte WU8 so far doesn't even post anything past XMP speeds. I am working on it, i realize the ram kit is crap but i am not going to buy a new kit right now just to make it work on the WU8 above spec. I will eventually get better ram, i have tridentz 3466cl6 ram in my ryzen box, but its only 2 sticks. 

I need to figure out how to use settings on the WU8 it has some options i am not familiar with like 

"Memory Boot Mode"
"Memory Enhancement Setting "
"Memory Multiplier Tweaker"
"Channel Interleaving"
"Rank Interleaving "

Some of the manual descriptions are vague. Also, i just need a crash course and lots of learning


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Just contacted newegg. The shipping company can't guarantee the shipment is not lost. Both ram kits were shipped out at the same time yet I only received 1, manifest show both items travelling together and one just disappeared. Newegg said if they can locate it they will send a replacement so there's that. I told them no rush really, there have been snow storms and if it is somewhere and can be located I will wait.


Bummer


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> @Jedi Mind Trick be careful with it. The 7640x I got from nikado has a chipped pcb due to that delid tool. It still works and all but just food for thought.


Will be careful; just wondering, did he do the delid or did you (just cuz I was gonna wait for his tool, but got impatient and saw that I could buy one).

Again, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> Yes, but on the Asus strix x299e it allows me to benchmark it @ 3733 cl15/14. Gigabyte WU8 so far doesn't even post anything past XMP speeds. I am working on it, i realize the ram kit is crap but i am not going to buy a new kit right now just to make it work on the WU8 above spec. I will eventually get better ram, i have tridentz 3466cl6 ram in my ryzen box, but its only 2 sticks.
> 
> I need to figure out how to use settings on the WU8 it has some options i am not familiar with like
> 
> "Memory Boot Mode"
> "Memory Enhancement Setting "
> "Memory Multiplier Tweaker"
> "Channel Interleaving"
> "Rank Interleaving "
> 
> Some of the manual descriptions are vague. Also, i just need a crash course and lots of learning


enhancement seems to be how tight it makes the auto sub timing settings. on my c621 gigabyte board it works fine if I modify timings with xmp enabled so you could try that and make note of what sa/io voltages work if that is the issue.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Will be careful; just wondering, did he do the delid or did you (just cuz I was gonna wait for his tool, but got impatient and saw that I could buy one).
> 
> Again, thanks for the heads up!


He did


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> He did


Cool; would have been the same risk either way!

Man I cannot wait to be able to actually OC this thing! I feel like I should probably get another rad or two, but one step at a time for now.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Cool; would have been the same risk either way!
> 
> Man I cannot wait to be able to actually OC this thing! I feel like I should probably get another rad or two, but one step at a time for now.


I am with you, I am having so much fun with this platform tinkering. 



dagget3450 said:


> Bummer


You know it is what it is, can't be mad if it got lost. These snow storms were bad, just surprised one made it and not the other. Tracking showed both having identical timing. Both arrived at the OKC hub on Saturday. This is where they differ, on Sunday it shows one was handed to USPS (the one I received on Tuesday). The other one just never got updated. When UPS showed that warning I posted earlier that the package got lost and they were trying to figure it out I decided to call to see what was going on. Apparently they think they gave it to USPS but USPS shows they never received it. So chances are if the product is lost it is somewhere in OKC, hoping it will pop up. This is not the first time I had an item get lost from newegg, it takes around 5 days once the claim starts. They either resend a replacement or refund you.


----------



## Rangerscott

Im still rockin my x299 dark and 7820x. Waiting on my 3090 rma to verify it works then doing a complete rebuild with a 10900x and 32gb quad 4000mhz ram. Also a complete big ass water cooling setup because I like it wet.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I am with you, I am having so much fun with this platform tinkering.


Man, I'm so glad you made this thread. Even at a sad 4.3ghz, this thing is awesome. Granted I don't do anything with it/I'm easy to please. 
Hopefully it'll curb my boredom for a bit!
Side note, may be trading the 5800X+X570 for a GPU and some cash next week; can really use a slight upgrade in the graphics department (fingers crossed that the guy doesn't back out/the card works).



> You know it is what it is, can't be mad if it got lost. These snow storms were bad, just surprised one made it and not the other. Tracking showed both having identical timing. Both arrived at the OKC hub on Saturday. This is where they differ, on Sunday it shows one was handed to USPS (the one I received on Tuesday). The other one just never got updated. When UPS showed that warning I posted earlier that the package got lost and they were trying to figure it out I decided to call to see what was going on. Apparently they think they gave it to USPS but USPS shows they never received it. So chances are if the product is lost it is somewhere in OKC, hoping it will pop up. This is not the first time I had an item get lost from newegg, it takes around 5 days once the claim starts. They either resend a replacement or refund you.


Crazy that they were together, you'd have thought that they'd get handed off to USPS together! This snow was definitely crazy; took me forever to get my car unstuck today  (shout-out to the random neighbor that helped me out!). Hopefully it gets resolved quickly.



Rangerscott said:


> Im still rockin my x299 dark and 7820x. Waiting on my 3090 rma to verify it works then doing a complete rebuild with a 10900x and 32gb quad 4000mhz ram. Also a complete big ass water cooling setup because I like it wet.


Sounds like a solid upgrade all around!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, I'm so glad you made this thread. Even at a sad 4.3ghz, this thing is awesome. Granted I don't do anything with it/I'm easy to please.
> Hopefully it'll curb my boredom for a bit!
> Side note, may be trading the 5800X+X570 for a GPU and some cash next week; can really use a slight upgrade in the graphics department (fingers crossed that the guy doesn't back out/the card works).


Had to let people now, powerful platform and you just can't beat pricing (would have never thought Intel would be the budget option). I just count myself lucky I played around with my clients 10920X/X299. Also it helps we all got our 7940X for 330ish, can't believe they went that cheap and got the boards for a great price. My goal after said and done is 4.8 all core and DDR4 3800 with tight timings.

I am also eyeing to get a lian li O11 or the metallic gear neo. 360 rad on top and bottom. Hoping alphacool will release the waterblock for the Merc 319 soon and get that as well.

Hopefully the trade will work out for you. Going to be honest, I got lucky with the 6800XT. Bought it on launch day on newegg, refreshed the page and it was there.


----------



## dagget3450

D-EJ915 said:


> enhancement seems to be how tight it makes the auto sub timing settings. on my c621 gigabyte board it works fine if I modify timings with xmp enabled so you could try that and make note of what sa/io voltages work if that is the issue.


Man, if i could rep you 500 times i would. That was the trick, my brain broke but yeah. I always assumed when XMP was enabled that you were stuck with XMP only settings ram had in XMP. I didn't realize you could modify the settings with XMP enabled. So the main trick after that was disabling fast boot and now i can use the same ram settings i had on the Asus strix...

I think i am liking this WU8 better than the Asus now. I am also using "normal" vcore option with offset and my temps are better now too(less voltage it seems after i upped vccio/system agent to 1.25v)
Will play with this bench a little and test stability some. Then i may see what my temps are with HT on, but i need to delid this puppy lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Had to let people now, powerful platform and you just can't beat pricing (would have never thought Intel would be the budget option). I just count myself lucky I played around with my clients 10920X/X299. Also it helps we all got our 7940X for 330ish, can't believe they went that cheap and got the boards for a great price. My goal after said and done is 4.8 all core and DDR4 3800 with tight timings.
> 
> I am also eyeing to get a lian li O11 or the metallic gear neo. 360 rad on top and bottom. Hoping alphacool will release the waterblock for the Merc 319 soon and get that as well.
> 
> Hopefully the trade will work out for you. Going to be honest, I got lucky with the 6800XT. Bought it on launch day on newegg, refreshed the page and it was there.


I'm honestly kinda sad I didn't try to pick up a second one @ 330ish (their prices crept up after we bought em all XD). And I know, ~500 for the CPU and board combined is one heckuva deal! Shame that I used all my luck on the CPU/Mobo instead of a GPU (been trying to get an FE from bestbuy for like forever now). Hoping the 5700XT will help me hold out till I can get an RTX 40 / RX 70 series card!

The O11 isn't bad, but personally, I'm not the biggest fan of it (probably due to the lack of good places to put hdds; I have ~5 sata ssd thrown randomly in the back and one 2.5" hdd in the designated slot).

My problem with the cards this go around is the FE/Ref pricing got my hopes up that the ~$100+ extra for the AIBs (and lack of availability for the FE/ref cards) didn't sit well with me. I actually ordered a 3090 FTW Ultra on Amazon without too much trouble, but cancelled it. ~1600+ for a GPU (even if you can mine with em) is just a bit too much for me; put that money in stocks that have done okay so far, so no real complaints. That and Cyberpunk is like the only game I 'cant' play right now with my 980Ti (crashed way too often and figured I'd wait so I could play it at native res (or 1080p->4k) without the framerate being sub 40). I honestly can't even think of any upcoming games I'm interested in sans RE Village.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> Man, if i could rep you 500 times i would. That was the trick, my brain broke but yeah. I always assumed when XMP was enabled that you were stuck with XMP only settings ram had in XMP. I didn't realize you could modify the settings with XMP enabled. So the main trick after that was disabling fast boot and now i can use the same ram settings i had on the Asus strix...
> 
> I think i am liking this WU8 better than the Asus now. I am also using "normal" vcore option with offset and my temps are better now too(less voltage it seems after i upped vccio/system agent to 1.25v)
> Will play with this bench a little and test stability some. Then i may see what my temps are with HT on, but i need to delid this puppy lol.


Yeah on some brands it seems you can't really do that but on the gigabyte it seems to work fine as well as asus.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I'm honestly kinda sad I didn't try to pick up a second one @ 330ish (their prices crept up after we bought em all XD). And I know, ~500 for the CPU and board combined is one heckuva deal! Shame that I used all my luck on the CPU/Mobo instead of a GPU (been trying to get an FE from bestbuy for like forever now). Hoping the 5700XT will help me hold out till I can get an RTX 40 / RX 70 series card!
> 
> The O11 isn't bad, but personally, I'm not the biggest fan of it (probably due to the lack of good places to put hdds; I have ~5 sata ssd thrown randomly in the back and one 2.5" hdd in the designated slot).
> 
> My problem with the cards this go around is the FE/Ref pricing got my hopes up that the ~$100+ extra for the AIBs (and lack of availability for the FE/ref cards) didn't sit well with me. I actually ordered a 3090 FTW Ultra on Amazon without too much trouble, but cancelled it. ~1600+ for a GPU (even if you can mine with em) is just a bit too much for me; put that money in stocks that have done okay so far, so no real complaints. That and Cyberpunk is like the only game I 'cant' play right now with my 980Ti (crashed way too often and figured I'd wait so I could play it at native res (or 1080p->4k) without the framerate being sub 40). I honestly can't even think of any upcoming games I'm interested in sans RE Village.


Thanks for the heads up on the lian li.

I owned a 5700XT for a little bit, debated to leave it in my daughters pc or not. Was a good card, will be perfect holdover card. To think these went as low as 330 with coupons on ebay. I remember buying 2 on ebay thru the dell store with a coupon. Paid a little over 700 for both after taxes. I would have kept one but my daughters pc did not need that much graphical power, shoot even the 1080 in it now is to much.

So believe it or not I am leading heavily on the metallic gear lian li knock off because of the ssd space, has more drive space. I already sold my old kit of ram (the Teamgroup 4x8 3200 kit) and have the money in my paypal to buy the case now.










In overclocking news, overclocked the 2 sticks I have to 3733 15-15-15-36. Something is up with either the controller or the board, wont let me be stable at 3800mhz. But overall not bad for only running dual channel.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the lian li.
> 
> I owned a 5700XT for a little bit, debated to leave it in my daughters pc or not. Was a good card, will be perfect holdover card. To think these went as low as 330 with coupons on ebay. I remember buying 2 on ebay thru the dell store with a coupon. Paid a little over 700 for both after taxes. I would have kept one but my daughters pc did not need that much graphical power, shoot even the 1080 in it now is to much.
> 
> So believe it or not I am leading heavily on the metallic gear lian li knock off because of the ssd space, has more drive space. I already sold my old kit of ram (the Teamgroup 4x8 3200 kit) and have the money in my paypal to buy the case now.
> 
> View attachment 2479502
> 
> 
> In overclocking news, overclocked the 2 sticks I have to 3733 15-15-15-36. Something is up with either the controller or the board, wont let me be stable at 3800mhz. But overall not bad for only running dual channel.
> 
> View attachment 2479503


Crank it to 1.45 and try cl14 14 14 30 at 3733


----------



## dagget3450

Woot got my 7920x after a thorough stock post and look over I will play with it. 

I wonder if my phobya 200mm x 400mm rad is enough for just cpu. I don't know if I will find a block for my 6900x anytime soon.


----------



## dagget3450

Also, one complaint if i may on the WU8 x299 mobo. When overclocking unstable and crash in BIOS menu it can cause it to reset everything even saved profiles. That sucks because you do not get the option to save it on a usb/hdd. that and manually entering your ram sub timings has to be done for every memory stick individually. What a pain in the arse!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Also, one complaint if i may on the WU8 x299 mobo. When overclocking unstable and crash in BIOS menu it can cause it to reset everything even saved profiles. That sucks because you do not get the option to save it on a usb/hdd. that and manually entering your ram sub timings has to be done for every memory stick individually. What a pain in the arse!


The Gigabyte board just wants to take you back to the olden days before profiles and fancy BIOS.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> The Gigabyte board just wants to take you back to the olden days before profiles and fancy BIOS.


lol 

_old mans voice_ back in my day it wasn't as easy like today with these whippersnappers. We had to overclock uphill in -30 degree weather with ice meteors raining hellfire while we had to manually plug in jumpers just to get 5mhz!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> lol
> 
> _old mans voice_ back in my day it wasn't as easy like today with these whippersnappers. We had to overclock uphill in -30 degree weather with ice meteors raining hellfire while we had to manually plug in jumpers just to get 5mhz!


The olden days lol. Sadly no jumpers for me, got into pc gaming around 2005-2006. Did play with BSEL mods on socket 775. My dad bought bought me a emachine for my senior year in high school with 1GB ram and Pentium D 820 and crappy onboard graphics that came with the generic Intel board with the 945 chipset. Around this time I met my cousins friend that was into pcs (my cousin was too, but this guy was it). Still remember his PC, Thermaltake armor, 7900GT, and a Athlon X2 3800+ overclocked to 2.7. From that point forward I was hooked. I was embarrassed to show him my emachine but he advised me that in a few months nvidia will be releasing the 8600GT, get that and upgrade to 2GB of ram and you should be OK. That's what I did and loved it. Had that setup up until Crisis came out. At that point I was still rocking the emachine with the upgrades and decided to snag me a 8800GT and a Antec 500w power supply from Circuit City (yeah remember that place). Long story short the game ran like poo. Found out about bottlenecks from my cousins friend (this point mine as well). He told me that Pentium D was holding it back, we researched and found out the Intel motherboard emachines used could be upgraded to a retail Intel board with a BIOS flash and will accept all Core 2 duo chips. So he took me to PC Club (really miss this store) and got me a e4400. Did not stop there, he told me you can force CPUs to certian straps and told me we could force the CPU to 2.67 (1066 strap or 3.33 1333 strap). 2.67 was perfect and a nice boost over 2.0. Just had to buy aluminum tape and connect to pins. Even though the emachines board was now unlocked the BIOS still had the FSB locked. Used this until I finally wanted to ditch the emachine case and motherboard. Got me a Antec case (900 I believe) and a Asus P5N-e SLI board. For the first time had a fully custom pc.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The olden days lol. Sadly no jumpers for me, got into pc gaming around 2005-2006. Did play with BSEL mods on socket 775. My dad bought bought me a emachine for my senior year with 1GB ram and Pentium D 820 and the crappy onboard graphics that came with the generic Intel board with the 945 chipset. Around this time I met my cousins friend that was into pcs (my cousin was too, but this guy was it). Still remember his PC, Thermaltake armor, 7900GT, and a Athlon X2 3800+ overclocked to 2.7. From that point forward I was hooked, very knowledgeable guy. I was embarrassed to show him my emachine but he was like. In a few months nvidia will be releasing the 8600GT and upgrade to 2GB of ram and you should be OK. That's what I did, loved it. Had that setup up until Crisis came out. At this point still rocking the emachine with the upgrades and decided to snag me a 8800GT and a Antec 500w power supply. Long story short the game ran like poo. Found out about bottlenecks from my cousins friend (this point mine aswell). He told me that Pentium D was holding it back, we researched and found out the Intel motherboard emachines put in could be upgraded to a retail Intel board with a BIOS flash and will accept all Core 2 duo chips. So he took me to PC Club (really miss this store) and got me a e4400. Did not stop there, he told me you can force CPUs to certian straps and told me we could force the CPU to 2.67 (1066 strap or 3.33 1333 strap). 2.67 was perfect and a nice boost over 2.0. Just had to buy and aluminum tape and connect to pins. Even though the emachines board was now unlocked the BIOS still had the FSB locked. Used this until I finally wanted to ditch the emachine case and motherboard. Got me a Antec case (900 I believe) and a Asus P5N-e SLI board. For the first time had a fully custom pc.


Oh man I dearly miss the core 2 days. Over locking was fun back then. Wasn't just a up the multiplier and apply voltage type of deal...


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh man I dearly miss the core 2 days. Over locking was fun back then. Wasn't just a up the multiplier and apply voltage type of deal...


Yep, don't forget the FSB holes.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> Also, one complaint if i may on the WU8 x299 mobo. When overclocking unstable and crash in BIOS menu it can cause it to reset everything even saved profiles. That sucks because you do not get the option to save it on a usb/hdd. that and manually entering your ram sub timings has to be done for every memory stick individually. What a pain in the arse!


It's probably auto switching to the backup bios if you profiles are gone. My x570 aorus xtreme has a single bios mode switch which prevents that it may be worthwhile to see if it has that or a jumper on yours. Might be worthwhile to save profiles to usb as well if there isn't one.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yep, don't forget the FSB holes.


p45 1.45 nb vcore e8400= 600+fsb on water  i loved them days


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> The olden days lol. Sadly no jumpers for me, got into pc gaming around 2005-2006. Did play with BSEL mods on socket 775. My dad bought bought me a emachine for my senior year in high school with 1GB ram and Pentium D 820 and crappy onboard graphics that came with the generic Intel board with the 945 chipset. Around this time I met my cousins friend that was into pcs (my cousin was too, but this guy was it). Still remember his PC, Thermaltake armor, 7900GT, and a Athlon X2 3800+ overclocked to 2.7. From that point forward I was hooked. I was embarrassed to show him my emachine but he advised me that in a few months nvidia will be releasing the 8600GT, get that and upgrade to 2GB of ram and you should be OK. That's what I did and loved it. Had that setup up until Crisis came out. At that point I was still rocking the emachine with the upgrades and decided to snag me a 8800GT and a Antec 500w power supply from Circuit City (yeah remember that place). Long story short the game ran like poo. Found out about bottlenecks from my cousins friend (this point mine as well). He told me that Pentium D was holding it back, we researched and found out the Intel motherboard emachines used could be upgraded to a retail Intel board with a BIOS flash and will accept all Core 2 duo chips. So he took me to PC Club (really miss this store) and got me a e4400. Did not stop there, he told me you can force CPUs to certian straps and told me we could force the CPU to 2.67 (1066 strap or 3.33 1333 strap). 2.67 was perfect and a nice boost over 2.0. Just had to buy aluminum tape and connect to pins. Even though the emachines board was now unlocked the BIOS still had the FSB locked. Used this until I finally wanted to ditch the emachine case and motherboard. Got me a Antec case (900 I believe) and a Asus P5N-e SLI board. For the first time had a fully custom pc.


lol Emachines, man i used to hate those things when people brought them in for repair. I knew it would take 10 minutes to boot if they even did boot. I still have by Abit bp6 dual socket 370 mobo and celeron 366 cpus, i think i had voodo 2 SLI back then. I miss those days, spent like 200$ for top end gpu back then. Parts were cheaper in many ways, pre built systems were the $$$$$ hogs then. My first pc i built was a celeron 300A oc'd to 450mhz which was a big deal then due to the cache changes which made it faster/fast as a pentium 3. I played way more games then i do now. I spend more time playing with hardware than gaming nowadays. My first gpu if i recall was an s3 virge, then diamond monster 3d, then 3dfx up until voodoo5500(3dfx went under) which i still have.





D-EJ915 said:


> It's probably auto switching to the backup bios if you profiles are gone. My x570 aorus xtreme has a single bios mode switch which prevents that it may be worthwhile to see if it has that or a jumper on yours. Might be worthwhile to save profiles to usb as well if there isn't one.


I dont see an option to save profiles to anything other than bios. Maybe i will update to newest bios and see if anything changes.



o1dschoo1 said:


> p45 1.45 nb vcore e8400= 600+fsb on water  i loved them days


i had an e8400 wolfdale i ran daily @ 4.250mhz if i recall. Man seems like frequency hasn't changed much since then...


----------



## gtz

Good news, the other set of ram popped up today. 










Hopefully it will get delivered on Monday.


----------



## dagget3450

So the talk of core 2 chips, i was out in the garage and found a box of my old old stuff i didnt know i had. lol, found a core 2 e5400 and a core 2 q6600 quad, and my old little trusty 965-ds3 gigabyte mobo lol. forgot i had these still


----------



## gtz

So I just spent around 250 bucks lol. I purchased the stuff below.

The Lian Li O11 knock off from Metallic Gear. 

Bought 2 360mm Slim copper radiators. Don't know the brand, emailed the seller and guarantees copper and not aluminum.

12 barrow soft tubing compression fittings. 

5 more 120mm fans, bought the same brand already in the case so I can use the same controller. 

I probably won't start the build (or I should say transfer) until Alphacool releases the XFX Merc water block.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> So I just spent around 250 bucks lol. I purchased the stuff below.
> 
> The Lian Li O11 knock off from Metallic Gear.
> 
> Bought 2 360mm Slim copper radiators. Don't know the brand, emailed the seller and guarantees copper and not aluminum.
> 
> 12 barrow soft tubing compression fittings.
> 
> 5 more 120mm fans, bought the same brand already in the case so I can use the same controller.
> 
> I probably won't start the build (or I should say transfer) until Alphacool releases the XFX Merc water block.


NICE!!!

Should get the delid tool tomorrow. Will update you how it goes/coordinate shipping it to you as quickly as I can.

Wound up meeting some redditor ~30 mins away and swapped the 5800X and X570 Ultra for the 5700XT and $260 cash (if you value the card at 300; I made ~$20 overall, so I'm pretty happy as $300 for a 5700XT is a steal these days)! Card seems almost perfect (a little dusty, but who cares). 

Probs end up mining with it (lol).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> Should get the delid tool tomorrow. Will update you how it goes/coordinate shipping it to you as quickly as I can.
> 
> Wound up meeting some redditor ~30 mins away and swapped the 5800X and X570 Ultra for the 5700XT and $260 cash (if you value the card at 300; I made ~$20 overall, so I'm pretty happy as $300 for a 5700XT is a steal these days)! Card seems almost perfect (a little dusty, but who cares).
> 
> Probs end up mining with it (lol).


Glad the GPU trade worked out.

Once you finish the delid let me know. But no rush, still need to order some liquid metal.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> *Glad the GPU trade worked out.*
> 
> Once you finish the delid let me know. But no rush, still need to order some liquid metal.


Me too.

And lol, I can put some in the package (Conductonaut). Bought it and some Gelid GC Extreme paste to hit the $75 threshold for free shipping. Pretty sure I won't need all of it anyways.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Me too.
> 
> And lol, I can put some in the package (Conductonaut). Bought it and some Gelid GC Extreme paste to hit the $75 threshold for free shipping. Pretty sure I won't need all of it anyways.


If you are fine with I will take it. Kinda excited to see your results. I am sure you will be able to see a difference even on air.


----------



## gtz

The other kit of ram founds it's way back home!!!!

Sadly 3733 14-14-14-30 @ 1.45 is not stable for my kit


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The other kit of ram founds it's way back home!!!!
> 
> Sadly 3733 14-14-14-30 @ 1.45 is not stable for my kit


Mine wasn't 100 percent stable at 1.45 I bumped it to 1.48 and it was fine.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Mine wasn't 100 percent stable at 1.45 I bumped it to 1.48 and it was fine.


Can't stabilize, tried 1.5v on the RAM. Even though the cores clock well and overclock well with decent voltage, the memory controller struggles.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Can't stabilize, tried 1.5v on the RAM. Even though the cores clock well and overclock well with decent voltage, the memory controller struggles.


Damn.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Damn.


I am happy regradless, 3733 CL15 is still impressive by my standard. With the new ram I finally got a 15000 cpu score on Timespy.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I am happy regradless, 3733 CL15 is still impressive by my standard. With the new ram I finally got a 15000 cpu score on Timespy.


That's not bad at all. I mean c15 3733 is still good too. That's what I love about this platform you don't need insane ram to compete. Yea it helps but isn't necessary


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Well I got some good news! The delid tool came in.

That is all I have for good news 

Tried to delid my 7940X and the stripped the dang thing (the delid tool)...

Not that you need to be a rocket scientist to understand "put CPU in place, screw two pieces together, turn main bolt clockwise to delid [and counterclockwise prior to removing]" But after stripping it, I watched some videos and this one: 



 is exactly what I did... Start the vid at like 4:15.

Gotta contact PPCs and see what they can do. Luckily no damage was done to my chip, just confused as the guy in the video seemed to man-handle the thing (relative to how I was tightening it).

Oh well...


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Well I got some good news! The delid tool came in.
> 
> That is all I have for good news
> 
> Tried to delid my 7940X and the stripped the dang thing (the delid tool)...
> 
> Not that you need to be a rocket scientist to understand "put CPU in place, screw two pieces together, turn main bolt clockwise to delid [and counterclockwise prior to removing]" But after stripping it, I watched some videos and this one:
> 
> 
> 
> is exactly what I did... Start the vid at like 4:15.
> 
> Gotta contact PPCs and see what they can do. Luckily no damage was done to my chip, just confused as the guy in the video seemed to man-handle the thing (relative to how I was tightening it).
> 
> Oh well...


Told yall that cheap tool isnt gonna work for x299 lol. Der8aur did a video on it explaining why. Not only did they use silicon on yhe outside substrate they used it on the second stacked substrate. Its double glued.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Told yall that cheap tool isnt gonna work for x299 lol. Der8aur did a video on it explaining why. Not only did they use silicon on yhe outside substrate they used it on the second stacked substrate. Its double glued.


Figured it was worth a shot; I was wrong.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Figured it was worth a shot; I was wrong.


Lol just messing with you. Fr though i wouldve did the same. Or better yet wouldve tossed the cpu in a vice


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lol just messing with you. Fr though i wouldve did the same. Or better yet wouldve tossed the cpu in a vice


Lolol!

Honestly, that is probably what I should have done (and may still try!).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lolol!
> 
> Honestly, that is probably what I should have done (and may still try!).


Lol that cpu is gonna go flying when the ihs pops.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Well I got some good news! The delid tool came in.
> 
> That is all I have for good news
> 
> Tried to delid my 7940X and the stripped the dang thing (the delid tool)...
> 
> Not that you need to be a rocket scientist to understand "put CPU in place, screw two pieces together, turn main bolt clockwise to delid [and counterclockwise prior to removing]" But after stripping it, I watched some videos and this one:
> 
> 
> 
> is exactly what I did... Start the vid at like 4:15.
> 
> Gotta contact PPCs and see what they can do. Luckily no damage was done to my chip, just confused as the guy in the video seemed to man-handle the thing (relative to how I was tightening it).
> 
> Oh well...


Luckily the chip is still intact. Im with you, the der8uer is just too expensive. I rather live with a 4.6 overclock than paying 100 dollars for the delid. For what, maybe 200mhz more.

If the der8uer delid tool is ever around 50 them that is a different story.


----------



## sultanofswing

I am still in love with X299. 
These are my 24/7 daily settings.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Luckily the chip is still intact. Im with you, the der8uer is just too expensive. I rather live with a 4.6 overclock than paying 100 dollars for the delid. For what, maybe 200mhz more.
> 
> If the der8uer delid tool is ever around 50 them that is a different story.


Im probably buying one with a 7980xe in a few weeks. I can let yall borrow it after im done with it


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Im probably buying one with a 7980xe in a few weeks. I can let yall borrow it after im done with it


Going to be honest, I have been eyeing the 7980XE as well. Might get one before the re build process begins. 

Also thank goodness it is my birthday month. I spent close to 400 bucks lol, the wife would have killed me. I just bought a barrow boxfish with a d5 pump and 200mm res combo from here in the market place. It even has a built in water temp reader.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Going to be honest, I have been eyeing the 7980XE as well. Might get one before the re build process begins.
> 
> Also thank goodness it is my birthday month. I spent close to 400 bucks lol, the wife would have killed me. I just bought a barrow boxfish with a d5 pump and 200mm res combo from here in the market place. It even has a built in water temp reader.


Kinda eyeing the 10980 as well lol. Its either go 7980 and boost my car or go 10980 and leave it na with nitrous... Ugh i hate having two expensive hobbies


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Kinda eyeing the 10980 as well lol. Its either go 7980 and boost my car or go 10980 and leave it na with nitrous... Ugh i hate having two expensive hobbies


I hear you, before I got married I poured around 6000 bucks on my old truck. Bought a basic work truck new for around 21000 and made it my own. Cars was my first passion, computer second. Below is a picture of the truck I had right before I got married. 










Now I have 2 kids and a wife and money all goes to them. Honestly cant wait for the kiddos to go to school because I pay 1400 a month on daycare alone. This is what I drive now, completely stock 2015 Ford F150 Crew Cab. Plenty of room for 2 car seats lol, on the bright side purchased the truck new and has been paid off since last year. The wife owns a 2019 Pathfinder and hopefully we will have that paid off by the end of this year.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I hear you, before I got married I poured around 6000 bucks on my old truck. Bought a basic work truck new for around 21000 and made it my own. Cars was my first passion, computer second. Below is a picture of the truck I had right before I got married.
> 
> View attachment 2480016
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 kids and a wife and money all goes to them. Honestly cant wait for the kiddos to go to school because I pay 1400 a month on daycare alone. This is what I drive now, completely stock 2015 Ford F150 Crew Cab. Plenty of room for 2 car seats lol, on the bright side purchased the truck new and has been paid off since last year. The wife owns a 2019 Pathfinder and hopefully we will have that paid off by the end of this year.
> 
> View attachment 2480017


Id have so much fun with that coyote lol. I still got my mustang i tore to hell and back as a young adult and about to finish restoring her and daily it again.


----------



## mattliston

o1dschoo1 said:


> Kinda eyeing the 10980 as well lol. Its either go 7980 and boost my car or go 10980 and leave it na with nitrous... Ugh i hate having two expensive hobbies


7980 and boost. You know what you want!


----------



## o1dschoo1

mattliston said:


> 7980 and boost. You know what you want!


Yea your right lol


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Id have so much fun with that coyote lol. I still got my mustang i tore to hell and back as a young adult and about to finish restoring her and daily it again.


Speaking of 5.0. I drove a 2000 Ford Ranger my dad bought me in 03-04 for high school. My dream was to swap in a 5.0 in it. Right after high school I saved enough money and bought a used 1996 explorer with the 5.0. Swapped it a few months later (simple times back then, now engines are all controlled by a computer). Was an awesome project and my dad and brothers taught me a lot about cars. I always felt left out because my older brothers are 10 and 12 years older than me but all bonded with that project. Fun fact, that ranger should still in the road.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Speaking of 5.0. I drove a 2000 Ford Ranger my dad bought me in 03-04 for high school. My dream was to swap in a 5.0 in it. Right after high school I saved enough money and bought a used 1996 explorer with the 5.0. Swapped it a few months later (simple times back then, now engines are all controlled by a computer). Was an awesome project and my dad and brothers taught me a lot about cars. I always felt left out because my older brothers are 10 and 12 years older than me but all bonded with that project. Fun fact, that ranger should still in the road.


That would be the exact motor im rebuilding for my mustang. 95gt the with the explorer gt40p 5.0.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> That would be the exact motor im rebuilding for my mustang. 95gt the with the explorer gt40p 5.0.


Nice, you are having fun in both of yours hobbies. I am very jealous.

Got some updated benchmarks with the new kit of ram. This platform is very similar to Zen2 that the better the memory the better performance. Zen3 gets a boost as well but nowhere compared to Zen2 and X299. Like mentioned earlier I now get close to 15000 cpu score in time spy. Stock everything is around 9000.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice, you are having fun in both of yours hobbies. I am very jealous.
> 
> Got some updated benchmarks with the new kit of ram. This platform is very similar to Zen2 that the better the memory the better performance. Zen3 gets a boost as well but nowhere compared to Zen2 and X299. Like mentioned earlier I now get close to 15000 cpu score in time spy. Stock everything is around 9000.
> 
> View attachment 2480028
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480027


Thats where most people screw up with x299. Ive noticed if you push the memory clocks and cache clocks you can get close to zen 3.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Thats where most people screw up with x299. Ive noticed if you push the memory clocks and cache clocks you can get close to zen 3.


I was one of them, ask me a few months ago what I thought about X299 and I would have said skip it and do zen2 (or zen3) or 10850k. Just takes time to tune them and they fly. It also helps that the 14 cores were 330ish bucks when we got em.

I am currenly working on ram overclocking, i raised my uncore to +.250 and VCCSA to .9 (this was .7 at stock). Doing that I noticed 1t is stable. So I am going to try to tighten timings again.


----------



## gtz

Anybody have any experience with this type of tubing?









Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





I want black tubing when I move over to the next case, but can really find any.


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> Anybody have any experience with this type of tubing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want black tubing when I move over to the next case, but can really find any.


Tygon Norprene from McMaster Carr for the black tube. McMaster-Carr


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Anybody have any experience with this type of tubing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Alpine Corporation 100 Ft. PVC Tubing with 3/8" Inside Diameter for Ponds and Fountains, Black : Everything Else
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want black tubing when I move over to the next case, but can really find any.


I have that same issue. I want white 1/2 tubing and cant find any


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> Tygon Norprene from McMaster Carr for the black tube. McMaster-Carr


Thank you for this link, I will order soon. 15.20 for 10 feet is a win.


----------



## gtz

The rads arrived today. These weren't even so suppose to show up til later in the week. These weren't even listed as with prime shipping. First impression, these are great. They are cleaner and better condition than previous rads from better known brands (XSPC, EKWB, and Alphacool). Like I am very impressed. Check out the pictures below.




























The sad part is you can't get them anymore. Below is the link of what I bought.









Amazon.com: Bewinner Water Cooling Radiator,14 Flat Tube PC Computer Water Cooling Copper Heat Sink,Suitable for Computer Water Cooling Systems, Beauty Equipment,Industrial Equipment and More : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Bewinner Water Cooling Radiator,14 Flat Tube PC Computer Water Cooling Copper Heat Sink,Suitable for Computer Water Cooling Systems, Beauty Equipment,Industrial Equipment and More: Industrial & Scientific - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Guys these cost me 35 bucks with taxes and shipping.










Edit:

Looking back I used rewards I had, each rad was 28 bucks. But still 28 bucks is not bad.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The rads arrived today. These weren't even so suppose to show up til later in the week. These weren't even listed as with prime shipping. First impression, these are great. They are cleaner and better condition than previous rads from better known brands (XSPC, EKWB, and Alphacool). Like I am very impressed. Check out the pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 2480058
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480060
> 
> 
> The sad part is you can't get them anymore. Below is the link of what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Bewinner Water Cooling Radiator,14 Flat Tube PC Computer Water Cooling Copper Heat Sink,Suitable for Computer Water Cooling Systems, Beauty Equipment,Industrial Equipment and More : Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> Buy Bewinner Water Cooling Radiator,14 Flat Tube PC Computer Water Cooling Copper Heat Sink,Suitable for Computer Water Cooling Systems, Beauty Equipment,Industrial Equipment and More: Industrial & Scientific - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys these cost me 35 bucks with taxes and shipping.
> 
> View attachment 2480061
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looking back I used rewards I had, each rad was 28 bucks. But still 28 bucks is not bad.


Jesus thst isnt bad. My low pro hardware labs rad cost me 70 dollars


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Jesus thst isnt bad. My low pro hardware labs rad cost me 70 dollars


Pretty happy with that purchase, sucks out sold out quickly.

I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy der8auer delid tool. I really like 4.8 performance.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Pretty happy with that purchase, sucks out sold out quickly.
> 
> I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy der8auer delid tool. I really like 4.8 performance.



I did as well, since i have 2 cpus to delid i got it also. I can't really overclock properly until i delid . Shame can't find them used anywhere online. I also don't feel like sending my chip somewhere to have it done due to all the cons involved like losing the cpu or someone switching it for a lesser one etc.


Also have some direct die mate brackets coming, probably don't need them but i will see how it goes with testing one first. Perhaps once i get some time spent with a delid cpu i cant determine if i want to look for some ram next.


----------



## gtz

Well the wife stopped me from placing the order for the delid tool. She told me I should have accounted for that on the 400 already spent. 4.6 it is lol.


----------



## gtz

Well I think I am about to be killed by my wife soon lol. I saw a cheap 9980XE and bought it, it is always easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.










18 cores with dual 360mm rads here I come!!!!!!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Well I think I am about to be killed by my wife soon lol. I saw a cheap 9980XE and bought it, it is always easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.
> 
> View attachment 2480166
> 
> 
> 18 cores with dual 360mm rads here I come!!!!!!


Could always sell one of us the 7940


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Could always sell one of us the 7940


That's the plan as soon as I get the 9980XE.

Thinking 360 shipped is fair. I got it for for 375 after taxes and shipping. Bought it on the 22 of last month.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> That's the plan as soon as I get the 9980XE.
> 
> Thinking 360 shipped is fair. I got it for for 375 after taxes and shipping. Bought it on the 22 of last month.
> 
> View attachment 2480171


Let me know when it comes in i call dibs


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Let me know when it comes in i call dibs


Sounds good


----------



## gtz

The person I bought from already replied and said he will be shipping first thing tomorrow. Will probably arrive early next week.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice purchase!

Now you prolly won't even need to delid!

Is there a functional difference between the 9900X and the 9820X? Nevermind; small difference in cache.


----------



## dagget3450

Isn't it harder to OC the more cores there are?


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Isn't it harder to OC the more cores there are?


Eh cooling wise yes silicon wise no. The more cores there are the better the silicon. Your gonna top out on a 10 core and above skylake x cpu at 4.6-4.8 ghz average with some freaks doing 5 with insane cooling on water. 
The 6 cores ive noticed do 5ghz pretty easy around 1.3-1.35. hell ive noticed average 7980xe clocks on water are around 4.7


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice purchase!
> 
> Now you prolly won't even need to delid!
> 
> Is there a functional difference between the 9900X and the 9820X? Nevermind; small difference in cache.


Yeah that's the plan. From everything I have read the HEDT 9000 series runs around 5-7 degrees warmer than the HEDT 10000 series. I forgot where I read but they could not pin point the difference. Some speculated better solder job on 10000 series and 10000 series possibly having the die shaved like the 10900K. But they also said it could just be binning and be better dies since it just matures as the process goes. I forgot what youtuber did a test that at 4.3 at 1.125 volts across all the 890XE chips. The 9980XE's hottest core ran around 8 degrees warmer than the 10980XE and 9 degrees cooler than the 7980XE. Whoever once the 7980XE was delidded it ran around 5 to 10 degrees cooler than the 10980XE. But hey almost 10 degrees cooler than the 7980XE without a delid is a win for me.



dagget3450 said:


> Isn't it harder to OC the more cores there are?


Not necessarily, I remember when I bought the Q6600 I was worried about cooling. My e4400 was already hot at 3.33. Well the same cooler handled the Q6600 at 3.6.

Same goes with ryzen, my 3950X overclocked better than all the 3000 series chips I had. 

Hoping same applies for the 9980XE.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah that's the plan. From everything I have read the HEDT 9000 series runs around 5-7 degrees warmer than the HEDT 10000 series. I forgot where I read but they could not pin point the difference. Some speculated better solder job on 10000 series and 10000 series possibly having the die shaved like the 10900K. But they also said it could just be binning and be better dies since it just matures as the process goes. I forgot what youtuber did a test that at 4.3 at 1.125 volts across all the 890XE chips. The 9980XE's hottest core ran around 8 degrees warmer than the 10980XE and 9 degrees cooler than the 7980XE. Whoever once the 7980XE was delidded it ran around 5 to 10 degrees cooler than the 10980XE. But hey almost 10 degrees cooler than the 7980XE without a delid is a win for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, I remember when I bought the Q6600 I was worried about cooling. My e4400 was already hot at 3.33. Well the same cooler handled the Q6600 at 3.6.
> 
> Same goes with ryzen, my 3950X overclocked better than all the 3000 series chips I had.
> 
> Hoping same applies for the 9980XE.


It should you should hit what you hit on the 7940x with the 9980 if not 100 mhz more if you can keep it cool


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> It should you should hit what you hit on the 7940x with the 9980 if not 100 mhz more if you can keep it cool


I wanted to do a clean build with my new case. But I kinda just want to throw all the rads and pumps I have on the new CPU and see what happens.


----------



## D-EJ915

My 9980 requires a bit more voltage than my 7980 but still a decent chip but neither is super amazing.


----------



## dagget3450

Cracking me up, wife says no to 100$ delid tool, and he's like okay and spends 600+$ on another CPU lol.

Crazy 😛


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Cracking me up, wife says no to 100$ delid tool, and he's like okay and spends 600+$ on another CPU lol.
> 
> Crazy 😛


I have not told her yet, kinda scared.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Good luck!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Good luck!


My wife will understand, she is not the tyrant I make her seemed. The problem with the delid tool was she knew I was hesitant. When I explained what it was she was like nope. 100 bucks for one time use. That's like me stopping her from buying her a special type of rotary tool for her crafts. I will be like don't you have 3 already. 

However if I say "hey this was 600, after I sell the one I have it will bring it down to 300, plus whenever I do rendering jobs or those heavy calculation projects for work and decide to use my desktop instead of the work laptop it will be done faster". She will be a lot under standing. Should be a better argument then when I bought the 6800XT whenever I already had a 2080Ti.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Lolololol, I figured it couldn’t be that bad since you actually bought it! Just (poorly) busting your balls.

Wound up buying the derbauer tool, popped up on amazon (like actually sold by amazon) randomly, ppcs told me my only option was to send em back the rockit tool. Sucks cuz with the copper ihs it seemed like a good deal. Probably not great, but if I ever get another 7 series, I won’t have to worry about getting one again.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lolololol, I figured it couldn’t be that bad since you actually bought it! Just (poorly) busting your balls.
> 
> Wound up buying the derbauer tool, popped up on amazon (like actually sold by amazon) randomly, ppcs told me my only option was to send em back the rockit tool. Sucks cuz with the copper ihs it seemed like a good deal. Probably not great, but if I ever get another 7 series, I won’t have to worry about getting one again.


Just hold on to it and start a loan service lol.

I was going to buy mine from titanrig, before I was even considering the 9980XE.

Edit:

On a completely non related note, it looks like the 5800X I sold you (and you traded for the 5700XT) was a good chip. I posted on another thread and said the it was from the 2044 batch and received 2 pm's from people wanting to buy it. Did not realize it was good chip. We could have sold it for more moneys lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Just hold on to it and start a loan service lol.
> 
> I was going to buy mine from titanrig, before I was even considering the 9980XE.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On a completely non related note, it looks like the 5800X I sold you (and you traded for the 5700XT) was a good chip. I posted on another thread and said the it was from the 2044 batch and received 2 pm's from people wanting to buy it. Did not realize it was good chip. We could have sold it for more moneys lol.


This platform is slowly turning into me owning like 6 processors to toy with like i was with core 2 lol...


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> This platform is slowly turning into me owning like 6 processors to toy with like i was with core 2 lol...


I think this will be it for me. Maybe get a 3090 when stock is available and prices get better. Or the elusive 3080Ti. 

Will wait until Intel X599 or whatever there new HEDT line will be called. Or if Threadripper pricing comes down to earth a little bit. Can you imagine if they ever release the Zen3 variant for TRX40. It will be a massive beast. Even if the entry chip is 1000 I will consider it.

But for now I should be happy with the 9980XE.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I think this will be it for me. Maybe get a 3090 when stock is available and prices get better. Or the elusive 3080Ti.
> 
> Will wait until Intel X599 or whatever there new HEDT line will be called. Or if Threadripper pricing comes down to earth a little bit. Can you imagine if they ever release the Zen3 variant for TRX40. It will be a massive beast. Even if the entry chip is 1000 I will consider it.
> 
> But for now I should be happy with the 9980XE.


That honestly is the only reason im on x299. I was eying thread ripper and x399 super hard but no zen 3 killed it for me.


----------



## gtz

So my wife ordered the 100ft roll of the tubing I inquired about earlier. Ieft it in the card and never removed it I was just going to return but seeing as it was only 15 bucks decided to open it. Looks good, only drawback is that it is glossy (not a problem for me but can see some people not liking it).


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> So my wife ordered the 100ft roll of the tubing I inquired about earlier. Ieft it in the card and never removed it I was just going to return but seeing as it was only 15 bucks decided to open it. Looks good, only drawback is that it is glossy (not a problem for me but can see some people not liking it).
> 
> View attachment 2480211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480212
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480213


i got some stuff almost identical from koolance i think. its good but have to be careful with plasticizer or whatever. I got some residual in my blocks after a while of use, and of course i procrastinated cleaning the loop out often lol.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> i got some stuff almost identical from koolance i think. its good but have to be careful with plasticizer or whatever. I got some residual in my blocks after a while of use, and of course i procrastinated cleaning the loop out often lol.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dagget3450

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lolololol, I figured it couldn’t be that bad since you actually bought it! Just (poorly) busting your balls.
> 
> Wound up buying the derbauer tool, popped up on amazon (like actually sold by amazon) randomly, ppcs told me my only option was to send em back the rockit tool. Sucks cuz with the copper ihs it seemed like a good deal. Probably not great, but if I ever get another 7 series, I won’t have to worry about getting one again.


I was just thinking i wonder if people buy it on there use it, then return it lol Not something i would do myself, but it got me thinking maybe thats why you dont see many out there for sale.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> I was just thinking i wonder if people buy it on there use it, then return it lol Not something i would do myself, but it got me thinking maybe thats why you dont see many out there for sale.


Not gonna lie, the thought crossed my mind (esp since I bought it open box [amazon warehouse], so that is probably what the previous owner did). But honestly in the grand scheme of things ~$650 for the 7940X, Rampage VI Omega, and the delid tool is still one crazy deal; pretty sure the mobo alone was worth more than that at some point (still is?). Plus, then I don't have to rush to find another 7 series chip before the return period is up. Tool should be here tomorrow sometime and I'll probably do some before/after testing with my D14 (visiting parents this weekend and didn't bring any watercooling stuff).

Shout out to O1dschoo1 and GTZ for convincing me this platform was the way to go. First time in forever that I actually don't feel like upgrading my platform for the sake of upgrading it and it didn't cost an arm and a leg!

Side note, I forgot what it was like to play games at higher (lol) frame-rates; this 5700XT is so much better than the 980ti (especially in certain games; Cyberpunk being the one that got the biggest benefit so far). 

Even more off topic, any of y'all just disappointed in the 3060? Like I know the xx60 cards are the main stream cards, but that has to be the most disappointing x60 card I've seen in a long time (since the 960 maybe?). 1060 was roughly between 970 and 980; 2060 was roughly equal to a 1080, the 3060 is barely edging out the 2070 non-super... Not sure why they even bothered with the 12gb of vram.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Not gonna lie, the thought crossed my mind (esp since I bought it open box [amazon warehouse], so that is probably what the previous owner did). But honestly in the grand scheme of things ~$650 for the 7940X, Rampage VI Omega, and the delid tool is still one crazy deal; pretty sure the mobo alone was worth more than that at some point (still is?). Plus, then I don't have to rush to find another 7 series chip before the return period is up. Tool should be here tomorrow sometime and I'll probably do some before/after testing with my D14 (visiting parents this weekend and didn't bring any watercooling stuff).
> 
> Shout out to O1dschoo1 and GTZ for convincing me this platform was the way to go. First time in forever that I actually don't feel like upgrading my platform for the sake of upgrading it and it didn't cost an arm and a leg!
> 
> Side note, I forgot what it was like to play games at higher (lol) frame-rates; this 5700XT is so much better than the 980ti (especially in certain games; Cyberpunk being the one that got the biggest benefit so far).
> 
> Even more off topic, any of y'all just disappointed in the 3060? Like I know the xx60 cards are the main stream cards, but that has to be the most disappointing x60 card I've seen in a long time (since the 960 maybe?). 1060 was roughly between 970 and 980; 2060 was roughly equal to a 1080, the 3060 is barely edging out the 2070 non-super... Not sure why they even bothered with the 12gb of vram.


That board is easily worth 600. It cost 1200 new. 
As far as the xx60 series ive never bought them as they were super gimped via memory bus or memory bus and cores. Not worth it to me. Save the extra hundred and get the xx70 card.

And no problem man alot more people need to realize this platform slays if tuned right.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> That board is easily worth 600. It cost 1200 new.
> As far as the xx60 series ive never bought them as they were super gimped via memory bus or memory bus and cores. Not worth it to me. Save the extra hundred and get the xx70 card.
> 
> *And no problem man alot more people need to realize this platform slays if tuned right.*


Wait, what? $1200 new; my god that's insane. I knew it was a high end board, but holy moly that is crazy. Wonder what Amazon was doing when the priced the open-box one I got (granted it seemed like there were a lot of good deals on X299 boards whenever this thread was first started).

Honestly was just hoping it would have been better since ~2070 super perf with HDMI 2.1 would have been good enough for me for a 'temp' card (especially since it could easily take over HTPC duties whenever the 4 series comes out or whatever AMDs next cards are).

Agree with the bold completely; though at the 'current' prices it isn't _*as*_ easy to recommend.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Wait, what? $1200 new; my god that's insane. I knew it was a high end board, but holy moly that is crazy. Wonder what Amazon was doing when the priced the open-box one I got (granted it seemed like there were a lot of good deals on X299 boards whenever this thread was first started).
> 
> Honestly was just hoping it would have been better since ~2070 super perf with HDMI 2.1 would have been good enough for me for a 'temp' card (especially since it could easily take over HTPC duties whenever the 4 series comes out or whatever AMDs next cards are).
> 
> Agree with the bold completely; though at the 'current' prices it isn't _*as*_ easy to recommend.


With current prices i refuse to upgrade. My 1080 gaming x can hold me off for another year if need be.


----------



## dagget3450

i held out since vega 64 to upgrade, i also have vega FE so i didn't mind 1k$ this time around since i am going from MGPU to single now.

was into 4 way setups then 3way to 2 way to single. I am sad at the trend, i wish they could make dx12/vulkan mgpu more mainstream, really i like to toy around with 8k+ resolutions and you cant obviously do that with 1 gpu. I think i am going to to make an fps lower resolution setup for one of my fav games.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Not gonna lie, the thought crossed my mind (esp since I bought it open box [amazon warehouse], so that is probably what the previous owner did). But honestly in the grand scheme of things ~$650 for the 7940X, Rampage VI Omega, and the delid tool is still one crazy deal; pretty sure the mobo alone was worth more than that at some point (still is?). Plus, then I don't have to rush to find another 7 series chip before the return period is up. Tool should be here tomorrow sometime and I'll probably do some before/after testing with my D14 (visiting parents this weekend and didn't bring any watercooling stuff).
> 
> Shout out to O1dschoo1 and GTZ for convincing me this platform was the way to go. First time in forever that I actually don't feel like upgrading my platform for the sake of upgrading it and it didn't cost an arm and a leg!
> 
> Side note, I forgot what it was like to play games at higher (lol) frame-rates; this 5700XT is so much better than the 980ti (especially in certain games; Cyberpunk being the one that got the biggest benefit so far).
> 
> Even more off topic, any of y'all just disappointed in the 3060? Like I know the xx60 cards are the main stream cards, but that has to be the most disappointing x60 card I've seen in a long time (since the 960 maybe?). 1060 was roughly between 970 and 980; 2060 was roughly equal to a 1080, the 3060 is barely edging out the 2070 non-super... Not sure why they even bothered with the 12gb of vram.


At the prices we got our gear at it was a no brainer. I agree with you with pricing slowly creeping it will be harder to recommend. The 7940X was the chip to get at around 350. Even though I think 600 was a great price for the 9980XE. Compared to the 7940X the 9980XE is a bad buy. 300 bucks more for only 4 more cores. But I could not see myself buying the 7980XE for around 550ish and having to buy the delid tool. AMD currently sucks at pricing too, and will take a 9980XE over a 3950X. Should be around the same multi threaded performance and better in gaming. I have all the old numbers written down so we will see. My old 3950X tuned Got around 10200 in multi threaded CB20 and 4400 (maybe 4500, don't remember) in CB15. Those will be the numbers to beat. The 3950X ran IF 1:1 at 1900/3800 and ram was my DJR dual rank kit at 16-16-19-1T and TRFC 492.

And yes you got a hell of a deal on your omega board.


----------



## gtz

What do you all think about the Taichi CLX? Does it suffer from the memory latency like the EVGA boards?

Edit:

I researched around and it appears to share the same VRM as the OC Formula. So VRM wise it is solid, but how about the rest of the board. Mostly concerned about memory.


----------



## sultanofswing

I personally do not have experience with the Taichi but on the X299 Platform Asus has the most users out there and Asus also seems to do really good with Memory settings out of the box for Auto.
I use a Rampage VI Extreme Encore as my daily driver board and it's amazing. Sadly it is stupid expensive.
Maybe someone who has used the ASROCK board could chime in.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> I personally do not have experience with the Taichi but on the X299 Platform Asus has the most users out there and Asus also seems to do really good with Memory settings out of the box for Auto.
> I use a Rampage VI Extreme Encore as my daily driver board and it's amazing. Sadly it is stupid expensive.
> Maybe someone who has used the ASROCK board could chime in.


Yeah no doubt Asus is great with memory, my Strix has been great.

Just don't want to do another mistake like the EVGA board where it suffered from memory latency (and issues with certian devices). I have seen multiple videos about EVGA X299 from different youtubers and none of them (including buildziod) mention memory latency. With the X299 Dark he has a video where he pushed 2.0volt to a b die kit to run 4000 CL 12-12-12 260 on the trfc and CPU running at 4.6 and his aida latency score is 52ns. This in it's is proof latency exist. With 4.6 at 3733 CL 15 I get 52.7 on the Asus Strix. I am just glad many on this thread experienced the same with EVGA. 

If I can find a gen 2 Asus X299 for around 200 bucks I will take but so far I have been unable. Even the entry level Prime II has 12 phases. Just want something beefier for the 9980XE (which gets here on Tuesday). 

The Taichi CLX was released along side the 10000 series and comes with a 12 phase.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> With current prices i refuse to upgrade. My 1080 gaming x can hold me off for another year if need be.


Yep, wasn't planning on paying for a new GPU, but the kid that I traded stuff too was like I'll trade you the 5700XT for -$300 on the CPU+Mobo price; figured at this time it would be a no-brainer for that price.



dagget3450 said:


> i held out since vega 64 to upgrade, i also have vega FE so i didn't mind 1k$ this time around since i am going from MGPU to single now.
> 
> was into 4 way setups then 3way to 2 way to single. I am sad at the trend, i wish they could make dx12/vulkan mgpu more mainstream, really i like to toy around with 8k+ resolutions and you cant obviously do that with 1 gpu. I think i am going to to make an fps lower resolution setup for one of my fav games.


Good way to look at it; still kicking myself (a little) for not getting the Powercolor 6900XT for like 1100 when it released on amazon; much better buy than a 950 6800 non-XT........ Luckily I'd gotten so used to like 50 fps in AC Odyssey and sub 40 in Cyberpunk that this 5700XT should last me quite a bit.



gtz said:


> At the prices we got our gear at it was a no brainer. I agree with you with pricing slowly creeping it will be harder to recommend. The 7940X was the chip to get at around 350. Even though I think 600 was a great price for the 9980XE. Compared to the 7940X the 9980XE is a bad buy. 300 bucks more for only 4 more cores. But I could not see myself buying the 7980XE for around 550ish and having to buy the delid tool. AMD currently sucks at pricing too, and will take a 9980XE over a 3950X. Should be around the same multi threaded performance and better in gaming. I have all the old numbers written down so we will see. My old 3950X tuned Got around 10200 in multi threaded CB20 and 4400 (maybe 4500, don't remember) in CB15. Those will be the numbers to beat. The 3950X ran IF 1:1 at 1900/3800 and ram was my DJR dual rank kit at 16-16-19-1T and TRFC 492.
> 
> And yes you got a hell of a deal on your omega board.


Flexing at it's finest! Honestly I've been eyeballing em too for no reason now lolololol. Boredom is a helluva drug. That is also a good way to look at that too tho. Like what a $350 7940X becomes $450+ with the delid tool; so 150 for a chip you don't need to delid and more cores seems kinda like a no brainer to me 🤷‍♀️

Man, my initial intention was to verify the Omega worked and flip it ($200 board for ~$400 maybe? = $300ish for a 7940X and either the FTWK or the Taichi CLX seemed freaking solid), but then I thought about how much I liked the RIV:BE when I had one and figured, "shoot, when am I gonna get a chance to have a 'dope' board again, might as well keep it, not like the money saved would really do anything for me since I had no intention of getting a GPU until they came back down to earth price wise.



sultanofswing said:


> I personally do not have experience with the Taichi but on the X299 Platform Asus has the most users out there and Asus also seems to do really good with Memory settings out of the box for Auto.
> I use a Rampage VI Extreme Encore as my daily driver board and it's amazing. Sadly it is stupid expensive.
> Maybe someone who has used the ASROCK board could chime in.


Best thing about Asus is they make awesome stuff; worst thing about Asus (other than their CS, IMO) is it is almost always WAY out of my price range. Agree heavily that they have some black magic in their rampage boards for memory stuff.



gtz said:


> What do you all think about the Taichi CLX? Does it suffer from the memory latency like the EVGA boards?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I researched around and it appears to share the same VRM as the OC Formula. So VRM wise it is solid, but how about the rest of the board. Mostly concerned about memory.





gtz said:


> Yeah no doubt Asus is great with memory, my Strix has been great.
> 
> Just don't want to do another mistake like the EVGA board where it suffered from memory latency (and issues with certian devices). I have seen multiple videos about EVGA X299 from different youtubers and none of them (including buildziod) mention memory latency. With the X299 Dark he has a video where he pushed 2.0volt to a b die kit to run 4000 CL 12-12-12 260 on the trfc and CPU running at 4.6 and his aida latency score is 52ns. This in it's is proof latency exist. With 4.6 at 3733 CL 15 I get 52.7 on the Asus Strix. I am just glad many on this thread experienced the same with EVGA.
> 
> If I can find a gen 2 Asus X299 for around 200 bucks I will take but so far I have been unable. Even the entry level Prime II has 12 phases. Just want something beefier for the 9980XE (which gets here on Tuesday).
> 
> The Taichi CLX was released along side the 10000 series and comes with a 12 phase.


Still have my CLX (one of the boards I bought when I went on a mobo-spree), sold the OG Taichi I got from Nikado, so it was ~$30 to get a 2.5G lan port with 2x8pin cpu power connectors (and a better VRM? no idea how it compares to the OG Taichi). I don't remember if I had issues with the ram OC and won't be back home until Sunday sometime, but I can try to get you ram OC/latency stuff, but no promises on how far I clock the RAM (I've never had good luck at OCing ram; granted Zen/Zen+ aren't exactly known for blazing ram OCs). Will probably try offloading the 7800X and the FTWK when/if I ever get another 7 series chip.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I still have my CLX (one of the boards I bought when I went on a mobo-spree), sold the OG Taichi I got from Nikado, so it was ~$30 to get a 2.5G lan port with 2x8pin cpu power connectors (and a better VRM? no idea how it compares to the OG Taichi). I don't remember if I had issues with the ram OC and won't be back home until Sunday sometime, but I can try to get you ram OC/latency stuff, but no promises on how far I clock the RAM (I've never had good luck at OCing ram; granted Zen/Zen+ aren't exactly known for blazing ram OCs). Will probably try offloading the 7800X and the FTWK when/if I ever get another 7 series chip.


From what I read the OG Taichi also shared the same VRM. ASRock always has great VRMs (in the high-end), but lack in either BIOS implementation or like with AM4 they borked the Taichi X370/470 memory overclocking. Difficult to reach 3300+ on those boards. Even with 3000 series ryzen they would not clock higher. My buddy had a ASRock Taichi X470 board and my daughters MSI B450m Mortar clocked the memory to 3600 no issues. The X470 Taichi struggled at 3333mhz with the the same kit and chip. I believe they fixed with X570. 

So just don't want to run into a weird issue like that. Scared that when I find out if it is good to go that the board might be sold out at the cheaper price.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> From what I read the OG Taichi also shared the same VRM. ASRock always has great VRMs (in the high-end), but lack in either BIOS implementation or like with AM4 they borked the Taichi X370/470 memory overclocking. Difficult to reach 3300+ on those boards. Even with 3000 series ryzen they would not clock higher. My buddy had a ASRock Taichi X470 board and my daughters MSI B450m Mortar clocked the memory to 3600 no issues. The X470 Taichi struggled at 3333mhz with the the same kit and chip. I believe they fixed with X570.
> 
> So just don't want to run into a weird issue like that. Scared that when I find out if it is good to go that the board might be sold out at the cheaper price.


That makes a lot of sense; my X470 Taichi couldn't clock ram for nothing (always thought it was my CPUs though / thought X570 was a ram-OC savior in that regard,1800X hit 3333mhz with no issue on the X570 Ultra). But yea, loved the board otherwise (I feel 'at home' when in the ASRock bios relative to other boards; looking at you Giga...).


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> Yeah no doubt Asus is great with memory, my Strix has been great.
> 
> Just don't want to do another mistake like the EVGA board where it suffered from memory latency (and issues with certian devices). I have seen multiple videos about EVGA X299 from different youtubers and none of them (including buildziod) mention memory latency. With the X299 Dark he has a video where he pushed 2.0volt to a b die kit to run 4000 CL 12-12-12 260 on the trfc and CPU running at 4.6 and his aida latency score is 52ns. This in it's is proof latency exist. With 4.6 at 3733 CL 15 I get 52.7 on the Asus Strix. I am just glad many on this thread experienced the same with EVGA.
> 
> If I can find a gen 2 Asus X299 for around 200 bucks I will take but so far I have been unable. Even the entry level Prime II has 12 phases. Just want something beefier for the 9980XE (which gets here on Tuesday).
> 
> The Taichi CLX was released along side the 10000 series and comes with a 12 phase.


You will never get great latency with X299 no matter what board you run due to the X299 Mesh Bus vs Z series which uses the ring bus which is a lower latency bus. 
Most X299 systems with fast low timing Ram will be in the mid 50's for latency.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> You will never get great latency with X299 no matter what board you run due to the X299 Mesh Bus vs Z series which uses the ring bus which is a lower latency bus.
> Most X299 systems with fast low timing Ram will be in the mid 50's for latency.


The EVGA board compared to the Asus suffered from 3-4 ns more latency. This was even with tighter timings as well. That is what I want to avoid. Does Asus have magic sauce or was it an EVGA thing.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> That makes a lot of sense; my X470 Taichi couldn't clock ram for nothing (always thought it was my CPUs though / thought X570 was a ram-OC savior in that regard,1800X hit 3333mhz with no issue on the X570 Ultra). But yea, loved the board otherwise (I feel 'at home' when in the ASRock bios relative to other boards; looking at you Giga...).


Yeah nobody could pinpoint the issue. Buildzoid just assumed something was wrong with traces on the X370 Taichi and Asrock copied the board layout for X470 and the issue carried over. It was not known earlier because Ryzen 1000 series had so much trouble clocking to 3200+ people and Asrock assumed it was the chips. This was the reason why I did not even consider the Asrock X570 itx board.


----------



## gtz

Went ahead and ordered the Taichi CLX. Hopefully memory won't let me down.

I figured 244 for a new board was not half bad.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Taichi CLX. Hopefully memory won't let me down.
> 
> I figured 244 for a new board was not half bad.


No, not at all!

@o1dschoo1 I see exactly what you mean with respect to using the Der8auer tool; that thing is like the Cadillac of delid tools to the Rockit's 2021-Mitsubishi. Took absolutely no effort to use. Just in the bios; temp differences seem extreme. About to run CB @ stock setting just to see what it is like.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> No, not at all!
> 
> @o1dschoo1 I see exactly what you mean with respect to using the Der8auer tool; that thing is like the Cadillac of delid tools to the Rockit's 2021-Mitsubishi. Took absolutely no effort to use. Just in the bios; temp differences seem extreme. About to run CB @ stock setting just to see what it is like.


Nice keep us updated


----------



## o1dschoo1

sultanofswing said:


> You will never get great latency with X299 no matter what board you run due to the X299 Mesh Bus vs Z series which uses the ring bus which is a lower latency bus.
> Most X299 systems with fast low timing Ram will be in the mid 50's for latency.


Lol ive hit high 40s for latency


----------



## dagget3450

Yeah, last i recall i think i was 46ish on my junk ram. I haven't done much with mine yet waiting on delid tool. Ebay is letting me down lately. Unless the seller didn't update tracking its showing as "not shipped". Also the 7900x i returned the seller who has stellar ratings never even so much as sent me a msg about it still. I am waiting for the return to show delivered by usps. 

Might take a break from ebay if it's going to be shoddy like that.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Yeah, last i recall i think i was 46ish on my junk ram. I haven't done much with mine yet waiting on delid tool. Ebay is letting me down lately. Unless the seller didn't update tracking its showing as "not shipped". Also the 7900x i returned the seller who has stellar ratings never even so much as sent me a msg about it still. I am waiting for the return to show delivered by usps.
> 
> Might take a break from ebay if it's going to be shoddy like that.


Sorry to hear that, at this point call ebay and tell them the seller has not communicated with you and if he does not ship the item by tomorrow you would like your money back.

On better news, the 9980XE arrived today. Was not expecting it until tomorrow. Will install it tonight to test, if everything is good the 7940X is going for sale. O1dscoo1 has first dibs.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Sorry to hear that, at this point call ebay and tell them the seller has not communicated with you and if he does not ship the item by tomorrow you would like your money back.
> 
> On better news, the 9980XE arrived today. Was not expecting it until tomorrow. Will install it tonight to test, if everything is good the 7940X is going for sale. O1dscoo1 has first dibs.


Imma hand the opportunity to buy it to someone else. 
Gotta replace a output transformer on my guitar amp


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Imma hand the opportunity to buy it to someone else.
> Gotta replace a output transformer on my guitar amp


No worries

I am first going to sell it as a combo with the motherboard. I will list the combo tomorrow for 520 shipped. Not bad for Strix board and 7940X.


----------



## gtz

So the 18 core are power hungry!!!!!

I am testing the new chip and at 4.2 all core at 1.1 vcore. During a cinebench run total system consumption is 610 watts.

Edit:

The 7940X is better binned as far as CPU frequency to voltage goes. The 7940X can do 4.6 on the core with 1.175 vcore. The 9980XE cannot, blue screens with anything lower than 1.185 vcore. 

At 1.185 vcore and 4.6ghz, with my current rads (280 and 240) tops out at 86c during a cinebench run. Are you guys ready for the power consumption. Almost 800watts from the wall with only the CPU being stressed. This 9980XE runs a full 200 watts more than the 7940X. Those extra 4 cores suck a lot of power lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So the 18 core are power hungry!!!!!
> 
> I am testing the new chip and at 4.2 all core at 1.1 vcore. During a cinebench run total system consumption is 610 watts.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The 7940X is better binned as far as CPU frequency to voltage goes. The 7940X can do 4.6 on the core with 1.175 vcore. The 9980XE cannot, blue screens with anything lower than 1.185 vcore.
> 
> At 1.185 vcore and 4.6ghz, with my current rads (280 and 240) tops out at 86c during a cinebench run. Are you guys ready for the power consumption. Almost 800watts from the wall with only the CPU being stressed. This 9980XE runs a full 200 watts more than the 7940X. Those extra 4 cores suck a lot of power lol.


Mhmm lol. The 9 series wernt much better than the 7000xm the 1000x is another ball game from what i understand.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Mhmm lol. The 9 series wernt much better than the 7000xm the 1000x is another ball game from what i understand.


Hopefully after it is all said and done I will be able to stabilize at 4.7. In the new system I will have around 200mm more in rad space. The 9980XE is a beast of a CPU and I can't complain since it was only 600 bucks.


----------



## sultanofswing

600 for a 9980xe is a steal.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> 600 for a 9980xe is a steal.


For sure, I was happy when the seller accepted my offer.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Delid definitely nice; wish my loop was a little better (the 360GTS seems like a middle of the pack 360mm rad at best, replacing this isn't too high on my list of priorities right now tho). So far no issues at 4.5ghz 1.17v, temps at 89*C on the hottest core and ~75*C on the lowest core (probably need to take my time and apply paste better [haven't used LM yet, too scared]). Much better temps than previously as far as I can tell (previous '90*C' was on the mobo's display, which said 75*C this run [looks like it is based on core 1]). Thinking about getting a direct die kit; will probably go LM then.

Need to play with the voltage a bit more (I kept adding some until I could pass CB, but had forgotten to add some Uncore voltage initially, and forgot to try lowing vcore after adding some uncore). But still liking this setup; keeping an eye on ebay listings for 10-12c chips so I can get rid of the 7800X+ one of the remaining boards I have.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Delid definitely nice; wish my loop was a little better (the 360GTS seems like a middle of the pack 360mm rad at best, replacing this isn't too high on my list of priorities right now tho). So far no issues at 4.5ghz 1.17v, temps at 89*C on the hottest core and ~75*C on the lowest core (probably need to take my time and apply paste better [haven't used LM yet, too scared]). Much better temps than previously as far as I can tell (previous '90*C' was on the mobo's display, which said 75*C this run [looks like it is based on core 1]). Thinking about getting a direct die kit; will probably go LM then.
> 
> Need to play with the voltage a bit more (I kept adding some until I could pass CB, but had forgotten to add some Uncore voltage initially, and forgot to try lowing vcore after adding some uncore). But still liking this setup; keeping an eye on ebay listings for 10-12c chips so I can get rid of the 7800X+ one of the remaining boards I have.


Dont be scared. Just watch der8aurs video on how to spread it. And make sure to clear nail polish the smds on the cpu


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> *Keeping an eye on ebay listings for 10-12c chips so I can get rid of the 7800X+ one of the remaining boards I have.*


Or you can just buy my 7940X cheap, I'd rather sell here than pay all the fees on ebay. I will give you the costumer return discount lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Or you can just buy my 7940X cheap, I'd rather sell here than pay all the fees on ebay. I will give you the costumer return discount lol.


This. Id skip the 7900x and 7920x and buy his chip. Both of them are gonna cost you what what hes willing to sell the 7940 for.


----------



## dagget3450

Also, while i don't have exact proof yet, i feel like my 7940x is a better overclocker than my 7920x. Something to think about if your looking at 7920x.


My delid kit is on the way, already have my conductonaut on hand, and getting more watercooling parts in soon. I want to watercool both of them. I was tempted to take a gander at a 7980xe but i need to see if i can cool these properly first lol. I also think my next cpu will be a 5xxx ryzen anyways to toy with when prices and stock are more regulated. Skylake x will hold me over til then i think.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> Also, while i don't have exact proof yet, i feel like my 7940x is a better overclocker than my 7920x. Something to think about if your looking at 7920x.
> 
> 
> My delid kit is on the way, already have my conductonaut on hand, and getting more watercooling parts in soon. I want to watercool both of them. *I was tempted to take a gander at a 7980xe but i need to see if i can cool these properly first lol. I also think my next cpu will be a 5xxx ryzen anyways to toy with when prices and stock are more regulated. Skylake x will hold me over til then i think.*


Man, I kept looking and looking, but the prices on the 'XEs' are a little too high for me. Same thing with the Zen3 chips as you stated, really wanted to keep one, but the $/core really isn't there (for me, SkyX (well really anything Zen2 and better) has more than enough 'single core' perf).

Picked up GTZ's 7940X! 14 cores for ~6 core Zen3 pricing seems good to me!

@o1dschoo1, man yesterday was a mess (with respect to the LM application)! Was trying to not waste a ton of time so I thought, "why not apply LM while waiting for nail polish to dry." Worst mistake of my life (mostly because I didn't realize how weird LM behaves, put a 'drop' on the CPU only to realize it was way too much (lol) and was trying to remove it and mixed the LM with the drying nail polish. Spent what felt like an eternity cleaning everything off (rubbing alcohol + toothbrush). Went to put nail polish on again and didn't realize I never screwed the cap back down; wound up spilling nail polish all over my phone, table, and floor (almost got some on my rug, but luckily I didn't). Man what a nightmare.

Temps seem to be pretty good; hit a max of ~82*C for half a second during one of the earlier runs in CB (4.5 @ ~1.175v i think), but temps really seemed to hit ~80*C max in the later runs (not bad considering I had the heat on yesterday [~66-68F vs the ~60-62F ambient I was at on Monday]). My loop could still be a little better, but can't complain about much right now.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, I kept looking and looking, but the prices on the 'XEs' are a little too high for me. Same thing with the Zen3 chips as you stated, really wanted to keep one, but the $/core really isn't there (for me, SkyX (well really anything Zen2 and better) has more than enough 'single core' perf).
> 
> Picked up GTZ's 7940X! 14 cores for ~6 core Zen pricing seems good to me!
> 
> @o1dschoo1, man yesterday was a mess (with respect to the LM application)! Was trying to no waste a ton of time so I thought, "why not apply LM while waiting for nail polish to dry." Worst mistake of my life (mostly because I didn't realize how weird LM behaves, put a 'drop' on the CPU only to realize it was way too much (lol) and was trying to remove it and mixed the LM with the drying nail polish. Spent what felt like an eternity cleaning everything off (rubbing alcohol + toothbrush). Went to put nail polish on again and didn't realize I never screwed the cap back down; wound up spilling nail polish all over my phone, table, and floor (almost got some on my rug, but luckily I didn't). Man what a nightmare.
> 
> Temps seem to be pretty good; hit a max of ~82*C for half a second during one of the earlier runs in CB (4.5 @ ~1.175v i think), but temps really seemed to hit ~80*C max in the later runs (not bad considering I had the heat on yesterday [~66-68F vs the ~60-62F ambient I was at on Monday]). My loop could still be a little better, but can't complain about much right now.


That still doesnt seem right. Lap your cpu block flat. I was hitting 85c at 5ghz with 1.33 vcore with a 68c ambient temp and a 360mm hl gts and a 420mm hl gtx.
Edit that was on a 7800x. If your talking about the 7940x that isnt bad but still lap the block it should drop a bit.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> That still doesnt seem right. Lap your cpu block flat. I was hitting 85c at 5ghz with 1.33 vcore with a 68c ambient temp and a 360mm hl gts and a 420mm hl gtx.


Next on my list of things to do (no sandpaper at the moment).


----------



## dagget3450

I think my delid tool is coming today. What's the best method of removing the black sealant on the chip after delid? Do I need to even remove it if I am going direct die cooling?

I have some die guards coming in but not sure if I will use them or not yet.


----------



## Avacado

dagget3450 said:


> I think my delid tool is coming today. What's the best method of removing the black sealant on the chip after delid? Do I need to even remove it if I am going direct die cooling?


I would remove it yes, have on every de-lid I have done. Use a razor, or some acetone soak and friction. Don't forget conformal coatings for any standoffs.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> I think my delid tool is coming today. What's the best method of removing the black sealant on the chip after delid? Do I need to even remove it if I am going direct die cooling?
> 
> I have some die guards coming in but not sure if I will use them or not yet.


I used my nails and a toothpick (and a toothbrush) and a lot of rubbing alcohol. I can't see it being 100% necessary if you are going direct die with no guard, but I see no reason not to remove it (mostly so you don't think 'what would temps be like had I removed the leftover glue').


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Picked up GTZ's 7940X! 14 cores for ~6 core Zen3 pricing seems good to me!


Tuned it will perform close to it in gaming performance and destroy it in multi threading.

I am just happy to sell it on here, I will try to avoid ebay as much as possible. But I think that is where my Strix is going, no bites here so far.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> I think my delid tool is coming today. What's the best method of removing the black sealant on the chip after delid? Do I need to even remove it if I am going direct die cooling?
> 
> I have some die guards coming in but not sure if I will use them or not yet.


I use a guitar pick


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> I use a guitar pick


Same.


----------



## gtz

Just took the Taichi out of the box to do a post test. It posted, once the kiddos are asleep I will start the build in the new case with the dual 360mm rads.


----------



## gtz

The leak test


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> The leak test
> 
> View attachment 2481206


Looking good I am waiting for my delid kit still.

Edit: just arrived!


----------



## gtz

Anybody with a ASRock board have pointer as far as the bios is concerned.

Is vccu the uncore voltage everything is located in different spots compare to the EVGA and Strix.

Edit 

It is for uncore, stabilized my 3733 overclock.


----------



## dagget3450

Just got my delid die mate x also. So now I got delid kit, die mate, conductonaught and I have a list of honey do's to finish before I can toy around. May end up messing with it Sat but I am stoked to see what I can do on the overclock part.


----------



## gtz

Alrighty gang, I have some thoughts regarding my newly acquired 9980XE. 

This chip for me was a yolo moment, it has come and went. Great chip, monstrous benchmark scores. I beat my OC'd and tuned 3950X in all benchmarks (except timespy, if I disable ht I get higher scores and match it). But all in all, this is a beast to cool down. Only managed a 4.6 all core OC. The dual 360 rads barely outperform my old setup. 

What I'm trying to say, the 7940X is where it is at on this platform. Price to performance is spot on. Also save yourself the trouble and just go with a X299 Asus board, the ASRock suffers from the same weird latency issue. Not as bad but it is still there. New system latency is 56ish and old was 53ish. So around 3ns slower. My next thing will be to see if the cache can go further. Right now I just have it to 30, will see if it can go higher.

Will post pics of my new setup later.


----------



## dagget3450

Aren't people delidding the 99xx series also? I thought I read somewhere the solder used is still not as good as LM?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Aren't people delidding the 99xx series also? I thought I read somewhere the solder used is still not as good as LM?


Yeah it is middle of the road from everything I have read. 

The 10000 series are the best in that regard.


----------



## dagget3450

Oh man, i delidded my 7940x and everything i read/saw said it would make a pop sound. Mine didn't in fact it was barely a noise at all. I only know it was separated because i had my cell phone cam zoomed in on the corner and saw the IHS move. Good thing i check it because i was about to crank down some more and the far corner would have bumped off a little resistor/smd. 

it looks like factory black sealant and thermal paste to me, but it was so easy i thought possibly mine had already been delidded? I guess not.


----------



## dagget3450

Well, good news and bad news for me.

My delid was good, i made sure to be very careful with cpu. i used a plastic phone opener tool for removing silicone from cpu. Also, covered all components with clear nail polish. i used my die mate kit and LM on the cpu/block. did all the application outside the case. Had some issues with temps at first, due to mounting/smearing LM better. Temps are great.

Bad news, i noticed my cpu is only seeing triple channel ram, it sees all 4 sticks in bios, but only 3 of 4 are usable on boot. This cannot be a coincidence its just like the other cpu i tried pre delidded.
I know for a fact i didn't damage the cpu as i was super careful. I suspect this is some sort of mounting pressure issue?

Any tips from the pros here? Should i skip the delid mate bracket and try without? The only difference i can figure is the mounting pressure because it was perfect stock IHS except for temps.....

I am stumped. i will try to mess with this later but hoping for some extra tips here.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Well, good news and bad news for me.
> 
> My delid was good, i made sure to be very careful with cpu. i used a plastic phone opener tool for removing silicone from cpu. Also, covered all components with clear nail polish. i used my die mate kit and LM on the cpu/block. did all the application outside the case. Had some issues with temps at first, due to mounting/smearing LM better. Temps are great.
> 
> Bad news, i noticed my cpu is only seeing triple channel ram, it sees all 4 sticks in bios, but only 3 of 4 are usable on boot. This cannot be a coincidence its just like the other cpu i tried pre delidded.
> I know for a fact i didn't damage the cpu as i was super careful. I suspect this is some sort of mounting pressure issue?
> 
> Any tips from the pros here? Should i skip the delid mate bracket and try without? The only difference i can figure is the mounting pressure because it was perfect stock IHS except for temps.....
> 
> I am stumped. i will try to mess with this later but hoping for some extra tips here.


Mounting preasure. When i went direct die and didnt get the mount right i lost 2 channels. Turn two of the thumb screws at the same time diagonal from eachother 4 turns quarter turns go to the other two and do it till the screws are snug.
I actually mount my block on the cpu outside the case.


----------



## gtz

Yeah sounds like a mounting pressure issue.

I have never done direct die on my previous delids in the past. I have ways been to chiclen. I would I remount with the IHS, and use the cpu mechanism to hold the IHS to the chip.


----------



## o1dschoo1

5ghz 7800x 5.2 ghz 7640x kaby lake quad.  all i do is direct die


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

That Kaby Lake die looks so funny 🤣


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> That Kaby Lake die looks so funny 🤣


It does but jesus in games that are only quad threaded that thing flies


----------



## gtz

The die looks so small compared to the rest of the x299 lineup.

Anybody have tips on getting ram speeds to 3800+?


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> The die looks so small compared to the rest of the x299 lineup.
> 
> Anybody have tips on getting ram speeds to 3800+?


Didn't you get that Patriot 4400 kit? That kit should have no problem running 3800.
What I have learned on X299 is to not use XMP profiles, I personally enter timing manually and have gotten the best results that way.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> Didn't you get that Patriot 4400 kit? That kit should have no problem running 3800.
> What I have learned on X299 is to not use XMP profiles, I personally enter timing manually and have gotten the best results that way.


I got B-die but the normal 3200 CL14 1.35. running CL15 3733 but anything beyond that no matter how loose the timings won't post. Is there another voltage other than uncore to tweak? What is max safe for uncore? Currently running + .200.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I got B-die but the normal 3200 CL14 1.35. running CL15 3733 but anything beyond that no matter how loose the timings won't post. Is there another voltage other than uncore to tweak? What is max safe for uncore? Currently running + .200.


.400 for daily max. I need .350 for 3800


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> .400 for daily max. I need .350 for 3800


That makes sense, I am only running + .200. Will run 350 and see where that lands me.

Edit:

Boom that did it, was able to pass aida 64 cache test. I know it is not a great test for stability. But before I could not even get 3800 to even pass with real loose timings. Right know I am at 3800 CL15 TRFC 480.


----------



## dagget3450

Update for me:

So i took apart everything, cleaned bottom of cpu for good measure, remounted and adjusted tighter waterblock mount(i think i was being wimpy before worried about the die) I now can see all ram channels thank god lol. So i am noticing the ram dropping out if i try to OC, not something it did before.(training issue or something?)


Also, my temps are a bit wacky on some cores that may be nromal?


all stock for now testing: i see as much as 10 to 15+C on some cores on load. core 13,12,1 are almost 20c+ above others on load









Is this normal, or do i need to eapply LM? i went very thin this round worrying my contacts could be better.


Super thanks for the knowledge sharing!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Update for me:
> 
> So i took apart everything, cleaned bottom of cpu for good measure, remounted and adjusted tighter waterblock mount(i think i was being wimpy before worried about the die) I now can see all ram channels thank god lol. So i am noticing the ram dropping out if i try to OC, not something it did before.(training issue or something?)
> 
> 
> Also, my temps are a bit wacky on some cores that may be nromal?
> 
> 
> all stock for now testing: i see as much as 10 to 15+C on some cores on load. core 13,12,1 are almost 20c+ above others on load
> View attachment 2481689
> 
> 
> Is this normal, or do i need to eapply LM? i went very thin this round worrying my contacts could be better.
> 
> 
> Super thanks for the knowledge sharing!


What kind of cooling are you running? Still on the 360mm aio? Or custom?

Only reason I ask is because my old 7940X at stock (3.8 I believe) the hottest core only got to 50 degrees.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> What kind of cooling are you running? Still on the 360mm aio? Or custom?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because my old 7940X at stock (3.8 I believe) the hottest core only got to 50 degrees.






i am custom, heatkiller 3.0 waterblock, swiftech mcp35x2 pumps, and right now just a 200x400mm phobya radiator. i dont have a resivoir or anything yet just slapped this together for short term. When i am settling down i'll probably change it up and add more.

I will need to clean out everything soon and start fresh on fluid. as i am using distilled water and a small amount of radiator fluid from car.

The temps didn't seem this far out of range before delid. i think maybe 10c?(same WC setup)

I have stuff on order waiting for it to get here.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> i am custom, heatkiller 3.0 waterblock, swiftech mcp35x2 pumps, and right now just a 200x400mm phobya radiator. i dont have a resivoir or anything yet just slapped this together for short term. When i am settling down i'll probably change it up and add more.
> 
> I will need to clean out everything soon and start fresh on fluid. as i am using distilled water and a small amount of radiator fluid from car.
> 
> The temps didn't seem this far out of range before delid. i think maybe 10c?(same WC setup)
> 
> I have stuff on order waiting for it to get here.


I think around 15 degrees swing between the cores in normal, but I noticed 27 on your coldest to warmest core. Something is wrong, custom cooling and at 3.8 and delidded you should be running a lot cooler. Sorry I am only able to point out the obvious, and have little to no advice other than remount which I am sure you have tried many times.

Rig Update:

This is how my rig currently stands.



















This will probably my last DDR4 based system. The 9980XE should do me well for at least 2 years, and the way graphics cards are right now the 6800XT will have to last me as well. Hopefully in 2 years the graphic card situation will get better.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> i am custom, heatkiller 3.0 waterblock, swiftech mcp35x2 pumps, and right now just a 200x400mm phobya radiator. i dont have a resivoir or anything yet just slapped this together for short term. When i am settling down i'll probably change it up and add more.
> 
> I will need to clean out everything soon and start fresh on fluid. as i am using distilled water and a small amount of radiator fluid from car.
> 
> The temps didn't seem this far out of range before delid. i think maybe 10c?(same WC setup)
> 
> I have stuff on order waiting for it to get here.


You need to lap that block and use as little liquid metal as possible...


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I think around 15 degrees swing between the cores in normal, but I noticed 27 on your coldest to warmest core. Something is wrong, custom cooling and at 3.8 and delidded you should be running a lot cooler. Sorry I am only able to point out the obvious, and have little to no advice other than remount which I am sure you have tried many times.
> 
> Rig Update:
> 
> This is how my rig currently stands.
> 
> View attachment 2481694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481695
> 
> 
> This will probably my last DDR4 based system. The 9980XE should do me well for at least 2 years, and the way graphics cards are right now the 6800XT will have to last me as well. Hopefully in 2 years the graphic card situation will get better.


You shouldnt need to upgrade for a long long time lol. Just keep adding radiators and clock her higher if you get bored.


----------



## dagget3450

o1dschoo1 said:


> You need to lap that block and use as little liquid metal as possible...


Yes, i will grab some more distilled water tomorrow and tear apart this block. I suspect its also possible i could have some trash from the rad. I have 2k-5k sandpaper and a lot of patience. I notice no matter what i am doing tonight those same cores keep staying way too warm against the others. So i will fiddle with it more tomorrow.


----------



## gtz

Decided to showcase the i9 box next to my ryzen cpu boxes.











Edit:

The 9980XE seems to be a better mesh overclocked. So far 3.3 is not crashing with 1.2 mesh voltage.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice!

Man, I like the collection you have there! I wish I had more space in my room/living room to put up boxes and whatnot (I'd kill to be able to hand stuff [old dead boards/gpus] on my wall); maybe one day, when I have my own house. Got your 7940X, I think my loop just sucks. Will consider tossing in some more rads on the weekend, but I can hit 90*C almost instantly (with Cinebench) at 4.5 1.15v (stock it stays under 65*C). Definitely need to lap the block and IHS (will do first on my already delidded one).

Also, got a 3080 coming in sometime next week (caved and bought a prebuilt [lol] on amazon open box). Price was good enough that parting stuff out / keeping what I want makes it not much of an overpay if at all ($1510 after tax for a 10900K+3080 + 1TB/32GB/750W Plat PSU seems like a pretty good deal in the grand scheme of things these days [lol @ people paying 2K on ebay for just a 3080....]).

Got some decisions to make whenever it gets delivered (10900K main + 7940X server/htpc or 2x 7940Xs?)!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice!
> 
> Man, I like the collection you have there! I wish I had more space in my room/living room to put up boxes and whatnot (I'd kill to be able to hand stuff [old dead boards/gpus] on my wall); maybe one day, when I have my own house. Got your 7940X, I think my loop just sucks. Will consider tossing in some more rads on the weekend, but I can hit 90*C almost instantly (with Cinebench) at 4.5 1.15v (stock it stays under 65*C). Definitely need to lap the block and IHS (will do first on my already delidded one).
> 
> Also, got a 3080 coming in sometime next week (caved and bought a prebuilt [lol] on amazon open box). Price was good enough that parting stuff out / keeping what I want makes it not much of an overpay if at all ($1510 after tax for a 10900K+3080 + 1TB/32GB/750W Plat PSU seems like a pretty good deal in the grand scheme of things these days [lol @ people paying 2K on ebay for just a 3080....]).
> 
> Got some decisions to make whenever it gets delivered (10900K main + 7940X server/htpc or 2x 7940Xs?)!


2x7940x lol, Go big or go home


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice!
> 
> Man, I like the collection you have there! I wish I had more space in my room/living room to put up boxes and whatnot (I'd kill to be able to hand stuff [old dead boards/gpus] on my wall); maybe one day, when I have my own house. Got your 7940X, I think my loop just sucks. Will consider tossing in some more rads on the weekend, but I can hit 90*C almost instantly (with Cinebench) at 4.5 1.15v (stock it stays under 65*C). Definitely need to lap the block and IHS (will do first on my already delidded one).
> 
> Also, got a 3080 coming in sometime next week (caved and bought a prebuilt [lol] on amazon open box). Price was good enough that parting stuff out / keeping what I want makes it not much of an overpay if at all ($1510 after tax for a 10900K+3080 + 1TB/32GB/750W Plat PSU seems like a pretty good deal in the grand scheme of things these days [lol @ people paying 2K on ebay for just a 3080....]).
> 
> Got some decisions to make whenever it gets delivered (10900K main + 7940X server/htpc or 2x 7940Xs?)!


Yeah that is one of the reasons I purchased this house, something about the office/4th bedroom appealed to me. Love the built in book shelf. But if the wifey and I ever decide to have a third child I will lose the office to the baby.

If the 5800X did not do it for you, don't think the 10900K will either. The 5800X and the 10850K both performed similarly.

I am just happy you got the 7940X within a week. 

1500 for a prebuilt with a 3080 is a great deal, you can easily sell the 10900K/Motherboard/Ram combo and you will be at msrp of the 3080.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> 2x7940x lol, Go big or go home


Lol, I want to, but I am not really 'in love' with the FTWK board (mostly because I don't like the only other case I have [750D] that can fit an EATX board). Granted I could always use the X299 Micro in any other case I own and sell the 7800X with the FTWK. Not like I really need all that much when it comes to the HTPC/server.



gtz said:


> Yeah that is one of the reasons I purchased this house, something about the office/4th bedroom appealed to me. Love the built in book shelf. But if the wifey and I ever decide to have a third child I will lose the office to the baby.
> 
> If the 5800X did not do it for you, don't think the 10900K will either. The 5800X and the 10850K both performed similarly.
> 
> I am just happy you got the 7940X within a week.
> 
> 1500 for a prebuilt with a 3080 is a great deal, you can easily sell the 10900K/Motherboard/Ram combo and you will be at msrp of the 3080.


I think I've already used the 7940X I got from you more than the 5800X (and I had the for a few weeks before I got rid of it). Not saying the CPU didn't have the perf, but I've owned a bunch of 8 core CPUs and decided I wanted something with more cores, even if I'll never use em (it didn't hurt that X299 seemed to be a good bit cheaper and not too much worse perf wise). 

But yea, when I bought it, figured I'd take the proprietary mobo (locked bios/bad connectivity/expandability) and use that with my 10400; put the 10900K in my Z490 board and sell it (and probably keep the RAM/PSU/SSD).


----------



## dagget3450

Took my stuff apart last night, found some gunk inside my CPU block, and cleaned it out(i should have flushed all my stuff before putting it back into service after it sitting on shelf for years lol). lapped the block and will hopefully have some time to put it back together today and test some more. I was hoping to see better temps because right now if it stands i am not able to get any further OC than before the delid. _crosses fingers_


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lol, I want to, but I am not really 'in love' with the FTWK board (mostly because I don't like the only other case I have [750D] that can fit an EATX board). Granted I could always use the X299 Micro in any other case I own and sell the 7800X with the FTWK. Not like I really need all that much when it comes to the HTPC/server.
> 
> 
> I think I've already used the 7940X I got from you more than the 5800X (and I had the for a few weeks before I got rid of it). Not saying the CPU didn't have the perf, but I've owned a bunch of 8 core CPUs and decided I wanted something with more cores, even if I'll never use em (it didn't hurt that X299 seemed to be a good bit cheaper and not too much worse perf wise).
> 
> But yea, when I bought it, figured I'd take the proprietary mobo (locked bios/bad connectivity/expandability) and use that with my 10400; put the 10900K in my Z490 board and sell it (and probably keep the RAM/PSU/SSD).


Sounds like you already have a plan. You have great luck finding open box deals man, I am still a little jealous about you Asus Encore board you got so cheap.

In other new I was finally able to sell the Asus Strix board, just had to suck it up and sell it on ebay.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Took my stuff apart last night, found some gunk inside my CPU block, and cleaned it out(i should have flushed all my stuff before putting it back into service after it sitting on shelf for years lol). lapped the block and will hopefully have some time to put it back together today and test some more. I was hoping to see better temps because right now if it stands i am not able to get any further OC than before the delid. _crosses fingers_


Fingers crossed for you, though always rinse part

I love the look of my new system but hate the fact the the loop performs similar to my old one. 

I have finally settled on my 24/7 overclocks. Though not bleeding edge, I am quite happy. I will post more info and performance comparisons to my old 3950X pushed to 4.4Ghz. Will say this once you configure the ASRock board, it works just as well as the Asus. I guess I am just used to Asus BIOS and the EVGA BIOS was super simple. ASRock has settings all over the place. Also just realized the color scheme of the board matches perfectly with the XFX Merc and RAM.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> Took my stuff apart last night, found some gunk inside my CPU block, and cleaned it out(i should have flushed all my stuff before putting it back into service after it sitting on shelf for years lol). lapped the block and will hopefully have some time to put it back together today and test some more. I was hoping to see better temps because right now if it stands i am not able to get any further OC than before the delid. _crosses fingers_


Fingers crossed as well!



gtz said:


> Sounds like you already have a plan. You have great luck finding open box deals man, I am still a little jealous about you Asus Encore board you got so cheap.
> 
> In other new I was finally able to sell the Asus Strix board, just had to suck it up and sell it on ebay.


The 'only' upside to working from home has been buying random stuff at decent great prices! I check Amazon multiple times a day for things I don't need!



gtz said:


> Fingers crossed for you, though always rinse part
> 
> I love the look of my new system but hate the fact the the loop performs similar to my old one.
> 
> I have finally settled on my 24/7 overclocks. *Though not bleeding edge, I am quite happy. *I will post more info and performance comparisons to my old 3950X pushed to 4.4Ghz. Will say this once you configure the ASRock board, it works just as well as the Asus. I guess I am just used to Asus BIOS and the EVGA BIOS was super simple. ASRock has settings all over the place. Also just realized the color scheme of the board matches perfectly with the XFX Merc and RAM.


Yea, sad I couldn't figure out what was wrong with the CLX I had (no blue screens with 7800X @ 4.8+ghz, nothing but trouble with 7940X @ stock). Was awesome because it had every feature I could ask for (10x sata, 2.5g lan, BT, etc) and I could put it in one of the two cases I want to use with it .

As for the bold, that is kinda how I feel about this platform at stock, lol. It doesn't take much to make me happy, though.


----------



## gtz

So a lot of different factors lead me to these final overclocks. Believe it or not, temps were not the final determining factor. Power consumption was, this is a power hungry chip. Though I only have 2 Skylake X for comparison, the 9980XE needs 1.21 volts to be 100% stable at 4.6Ghz. Also this chip seems to suffer clock stretching similar to Ryzen 3000. It requires the full 1.21 volts for benchmark scores to reflect the scores. For instance, at 4.6 1.21 volts in CB15 I get a score of 4500+. At 4.6 1.19 I get a score of 4400. This is reproducible and consistent. At 4.6 and 1.21 volts with the GPU OC'd during a Timespy run I am getting near 900 watts in the wall and once the loop gets heat soaked during stress cores range from 88 being the coldest and 104 being my 2 warmest cores.

So I have decided to settle for 4.5Ghz @ 1.165. Heat soaked during stress test hottest core top out in the high 80s and power consumption with graphics card is right under 800. RAM is running at 3800 CL 15-15-15-36 TR1 and mesh is running at 1.15 at 3200Ghz. 3300 on the mesh passed benches and stress test however it would hang during shutdown and every once and awhile I would see the bluescreen. Dropped it down to 32 and it solved that. For **** and giggles this chip could run benchmarks at 3400 at 1.25v, could not stabilize but could pass Aida test. RAM for me is tricky and the board had issues memory training at 4000. I could do 15-16-16-38 but would only boot around half the time. But when it booted and with mesh at 34 I could get 49 in the Aida latency test. The system was not 100% stable but damn did it benchmark like a dream. With DDR4 4000/3400 Mesh/4900 Cores (HT disabled) I managed to hit over 17000 in the CPU score of timespy.

But anyway at 4.5 Core/3.2 mesh/3800 DDR4 system still flies, and 4.5 with 36 threads it is a monster in multithreading. Benchmark scores are very similar to the 7940X (again not a lot of things can use 18 cores.

But I said I would do a comparison to my 3950X and here it is. The 9980XE won in most tests, but lost in a few surprising ones. The 3950X system was OC'd to 4400 all core at 1.28 volts running 3800 Dual Ranked Hynix DJR 3800 CL 16-18-19-TR1 and IF 1:1. The 9980XE was in the stable 4.5, so both system was stable vs stable.

Gaming again I don't play very many but the 9980XE edged out the 3950X. Even if I was running the 3950X PBO vs all core it would still lose. The mesh being at 32 and the DDR4 3800 really help it out. I have a feeling that if I had b-die and ran a PBO (it would boost to 4.65 on the to better cores) they might have performed equally. But when I had the 3950X I ran a straight 4.4 across all cores.

In CB15 the 3950X got a constant 4400-4415. The 9980XE gets me a 4350-4370.

In CB20 the 9980XE gets 10300 and the 3950X got me 10100, I believe this has to do with Intel handling AVX better or else the 3950X would have won like it did in CB15.

Timespy GPU test, the 3950X gets a 15600 CPU score and the 9980XE gets 14800. However if I disable 2 cores that score jumps to 16100. Regular timespy cant handle all the threads.

Aida 64 latency, I know not really apples to apples but the 9980XE gets 53.4 and the 3950X got 63.4.

Not really the best benchmarks but I think its worth something. So it gets just as good in multi threaded tasks and better gaming, it's a win in my book. Final cost for my little combo with taxes and shipping was 261 for the board, 650 for the CPU, and 255 for the RAM. Total of 1166. Would I do it again?? Yes, love this platform. But I think the original combo was more economical. 370 7940X, 165 Strix, and 130 for the CJR 32GB kit. For a total of 665, and gaming performance was similar. But you only live once and saying you own a 9980XE still has some epeen.

I am really glad I started this thread, got to meet some good members. Hope it keeps growing, right now it is at 29 pages. The highest of any of my threads.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Great chip there and write up about it. I think you mean 10,300 in R20? I get 11,000 with 10980xe @4.7GHz.


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Great chip there and write up about it. I think you mean 10,300 in R20? I get 11,000 with 10980xe @4.7GHz.


You are correct 10300, also my 3950X on my was 10100. Will edit.

What kind of cooling are you using for your 10980XE? Just curious, I really thought dual slim 360 was going to get me higher. Then again I am still learning on this platform.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Basically thick 480 rad. Fans running 1850rpm, Gentle Typhoons. But I’m in a cool basement so that helps. My case is an 800d, had it for 10 years. Reason I don't really change it is I like to lug it outside for benching. Keep it light.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> So a lot of different factors lead me to these final overclocks. Believe it or not, temps were not the final determining factor. Power consumption was, this is a power hungry chip. Though I only have 2 Skylake X for comparison, the 9980XE needs 1.21 volts to be 100% stable at 4.6Ghz. Also this chip seems to suffer clock stretching similar to Ryzen 3000. It requires the full 1.21 volts for benchmark scores to reflect the scores. For instance, at 4.6 1.21 volts in CB15 I get a score of 4500+. At 4.6 1.19 I get a score of 4400. This is reproducible and consistent. At 4.6 and 1.21 volts with the GPU OC'd during a Timespy run I am getting near 900 watts in the wall and once the loop gets heat soaked during stress cores range from 88 being the coldest and 104 being my 2 warmest cores.
> 
> So I have decided to settle for 4.5Ghz @ 1.165. Heat soaked during stress test hottest core top out in the high 80s and power consumption with graphics card is right under 800. RAM is running at 3800 CL 15-15-15-36 TR1 and mesh is running at 1.15 at 3200Ghz. 3300 on the mesh passed benches and stress test however it would hang during shutdown and every once and awhile I would see the bluescreen. Dropped it down to 32 and it solved that. For **** and giggles this chip could run benchmarks at 3400 at 1.25v, could not stabilize but could pass Aida test. RAM for me is tricky and the board had issues memory training at 4000. I could do 15-16-16-38 but would only boot around half the time. But when it booted and with mesh at 34 I could get 49 in the Aida latency test. The system was not 100% stable but damn did it benchmark like a dream. With DDR4 4000/3400 Mesh/4900 Cores (HT disabled) I managed to hit over 17000 in the CPU score of timespy.
> 
> But anyway at 4.5 Core/3.2 mesh/3800 DDR4 system still flies, and 4.5 with 36 threads it is a monster in multithreading. Benchmark scores are very similar to the 7940X (again not a lot of things can use 18 cores.


Damn, sounds like you had some fun with that chip! Nice OC (all things considered), like you said, 18 cores is a lot!



> But I said I would do a comparison to my 3950X and here it is.
> 
> ~SNIP~
> 
> Timespy GPU test, the 3950X gets a 15600 CPU score and the 9980XE gets 14800. However if I disable 2 cores that score jumps to 16100. Regular timespy cant handle all the threads.
> 
> Aida 64 latency, I know not really apples to apples but the 9980XE gets 53.4 and the 3950X got 63.4.
> 
> Not really the best benchmarks but I think its worth something. So it gets just as good in multi threaded tasks and better gaming, it's a win in my book. Final cost for my little combo with taxes and shipping was 261 for the board, 650 for the CPU, and 255 for the RAM. Total of 1166. Would I do it again?? Yes, love this platform. But I think the original combo was more economical. 370 7940X, 165 Strix, and 130 for the CJR 32GB kit. For a total of 665, and gaming performance was similar. But you only live once and saying you own a 9980XE still has some epeen.
> 
> I am really glad I started this thread, got to meet some good members. Hope it keeps growing, right now it is at 29 pages. The highest of any of my threads.


Like MrTooShort said, nice little write up!

Agree that the $ value may not be there, but flexing is always fun and that CPU should hold it's value pretty well if/when you ever get bored.

Glad you made this thread too! Playing around with the platform and talking to yall about it (and shopping for random things) has definitely helped out with my boredom!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Damn, sounds like you had some fun with that chip! Nice OC (all things considered), like you said, 18 cores is a lot!
> 
> 
> Like MrTooShort said, nice little write up!
> 
> Agree that the $ value may not be there, but flexing is always fun and that CPU should hold it's value pretty well if/when you ever get bored.
> 
> Glad you made this thread too! Playing around with the platform and talking to yall about it (and shopping for random things) has definitely helped out with my boredom!


And I am still tweaking.

I am going to stabilize a profile without hyper threading. 18 cores without ht is still 18cores and should give me performance close to a 10900K.

As much as I hated the havoc the snowstorm caused last month, I would love to OC this thing with minus -30 degree weather.


----------



## gtz

Just bought these today.










Ordered liquid metal aswell, going to see what happens when I lap the block and the CPU and use LM. Last time I lapped was my Q6600 and Xigmatek air cooler, had good success with that. Even if I get 5 degrees cooler on my hottest cores is a win.


----------



## gtz

Oh my god!!!!!

My son grabbed the chip as I was lapping the block and chucked it. The corner where the triangle is bented and chiped. This exact thing happened to my 2696V3 except then it was my daughter. Throwing the system together to see if it boots.

Edit:

It booted but none of my overclock profiles apply. Late night, ran a few Cinebench runs and passes. Don't know if it is because the chip is damaged or I threw together the water loop quick and somewhere I overlooked something. But does post.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Keep us posted!


----------



## gtz

Update

The chip "works" perfect under stock config. You can even change settings (multi, mesh, ram, but as soon as you touch any voltage setting it crashes. If it manages to boot it will do 2 things. Crash instantly or boot into windows in limp mode which is 2.0ghz.

Here is the kicker, if I move the multi to 45 and leave everything else untouched. Boots and passes stress test. Major problem with this is that auto voltage applies 1.275 vcore. Which technically is safe but to much for the given speed. Just running Cinebench once will shoots temps to the high 80s and after 15min stress and the rads heatsoaked hottest core reaches 104. Even if I touch the offset it will crash.

I have not tried messing with anything else yet, so don't know what else is broken. XMP loads fine but don't know if ram voltage and mesh voltage react the same. All I now is vcore and FVIR needs to be auto or else goes haywire.

I am trying to locate the pin layout. I believe voltage works but I think how it is reported is damaged. Maybe ID pins got damaged. Even if I disable SVID it still does not work fixed voltage does not work. But the chip can receive voltage or else the auto vcore OC would not work.

The liquid metal arrives today, I am still going to apply it and when I do take pics of the damage. As soon as I saw the corner damaged all I was thinking as to test boot it and forgot to take pics.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Update
> 
> The chip "works" perfect under stock config. You can even change settings (multi, mesh, ram, but as soon as you touch any voltage setting it crashes. If it manages to boot it will do 2 things. Crash instantly or boot into windows in limp mode which is 2.0ghz.
> 
> Here is the kicker, if I move the multi to 45 and leave everything else untouched. Boots and passes stress test. Major problem with this is that auto voltage applies 1.275 vcore. Which technically is safe but to much for the given speed. Just running Cinebench once will shoots temps to the high 80s and after 15min stress and the rads heatsoaked hottest core reaches 104. Even if I touch the offset it will crash.
> 
> I have not tried messing with anything else yet, so don't know what else is broken. XMP loads fine but don't know if ram voltage and mesh voltage react the same. All I now is vcore and FVIR needs to be auto or else goes haywire.
> 
> I am trying to locate the pin layout. I believe voltage works but I think how it is reported is damaged. Maybe ID pins got damaged. Even if I disable SVID it still does not work fixed voltage does not work. But the chip can receive voltage or else the auto vcore OC would not work.
> 
> The liquid metal arrives today, I am still going to apply it and when I do take pics of the damage. As soon as I saw the corner damaged all I was thinking as to test boot it and forgot to take pics.


Man that sucks


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man that sucks


That's what a I get for doing this when the kiddos are awake. My focus should be them, we were doing puzzles and I decided I could lap at the same time. I can't really be mad. But at least it is not a paper weight. 

I have tested the other voltages a and work fine. VCORE and CPU Input voltage are the only ones that need to be on auto. So not all is lost. Only issue with that is for 4.5 CPU Input defaults to 2.05 and vcore to 1.275. Very hard to tame the heat with those high volts.


----------



## gtz

Here are some pics of the damage.



















Hard to tell from the pics. Even though it chipped and made my chip worth prob 300 bucks, it works!!!!!

Guys the issue was all mounting pressure related. I rushed it putting it on so fast just so I can test boot it that I totally missed a screw. It felt like it screwed in because it got caught in the levers and I installed the block while the motherboard was inside the case so it was easily missed.

Needless to say the the cpu works 100%.

Also temps are great with the lapping and the liquid metal. Like great!!! But this is also not because of the lapping only. Don't know if you guys are familiar with barrow blocks but you hand twist it into the motherboard unlike most blocks you use a screwdriver. Well since I applied the liquid metal I wanted to make sure plenty of pressure was applied. I used needle nosed pliers to make sure everything was 100 percent. My last flaw, I had the inlet outlet ports mixed up. It is now fixed, I flipped the block to fix this because I did not like how the tube runs looked. Luckily the barrow label on the block changed easily to fix the orientation.

Here is the old wrong way.










Here is the new, correct new way.










Between the lapping, liquid metal, tightening, and fixing the block flow I dropped temps dramatically. My 4.5 overclock with my rads heatsoaked the hottest would cores bounce between 89-91 during stress test. Now it is 78 degrees, yes 78. Now I can comfortably do 4.6ghz, before the hottest cores would hit 100+. Now 87 degrees, power consumption is still thru the roof but at least temps are a lot better.

My chip might look beat up but damn the results are awesome. I know lapping and liquid metal can only do so much and correcting the flow fixed a lot of the temp issues but still. Overclocking is getting every inch of performance out of the components. I am just glad the chip works.

I also want to thank Jedi Mind Trick, not only does he keep buying my stuff lol. He offered to sell back the 7940X for what I sold it for when I thought my chip was done for. Will post up new 24/7 OC benchmark scores (spoiler alert, I now beat my old 3950x in all benches).

This platform is so damn fun, my wife just looks at me like a madman!!!! I could only go so far with AM4 that no amount of cooling or lapping (which good job on AMD) would get me higher. Love that X299 you can go with crazy high vcore and still be safe. Heat will just kill you. Compared to even X99 this platform just feels fun. My 5820k was ok, the 2696V3 was fun with the microcode errata bug. But the 6950X was such a let down OC wise.

To think this was only found because of the ridiculously high cost and short supply of amd chips.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm happy for you, good news here. Nice results too.

Jedi a nice fellow for offering the good deal back like that.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Here are the pic of the damage.


Yo, glad to see the kind of damage this CPU can take and still work!



> Hard to tell from the pics. Even though it chipped and made my chip worth prob 300 bucks, it works!!!!!
> 
> Guys the issue was all mounting pressure related. I rushed it putting it on so fast just so I can test boot it that I totally missed a screw. It felt like it screwed in because it got caught in the levers and I installed the block while the motherboard was inside the case so it was easily missed.
> 
> Needless to say the the cpu works 100%.


Man, so glad to hear it works! Was so sorry to hear what happened to it.



> Also temps are great with the lapping and the liquid metal. Like great!!! But this is also not because of the lapping only. Don't know if you guys are familiar with barrow blocks but you hand twist it into the motherboard unlike most blocks you use a screwdriver. Well since I applied the liquid metal I wanted to make sure plenty of pressure was applied. I used needle nosed pliers to make sure everything was 100 percent. My last flaw, I had the inlet outlet ports mixed up. It is now fixed, I flipped the block to fix this because I did not like how the tube runs looked. Luckily the barrow label on the block changed easily to fix the orientation.


Even more good news! Nice to hear that your temps are even better than they were before; planning on finally lapping my stuff tomorrow (100% the block needs to be lapped; used with a few CPUs and I can kind of see the thermal paste being thicker in certain spots (slightly offset from the center, which is probably why some of my cores were cool and others were so much hotter)).



> Here is the old wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new, correct new way.


Man, so glad it seemed like an 'easy' fix; sucks that it probably cost like 3-4 years of your life through all the mini heart-attacks!



> Between the lapping, liquid metal, tightening, and fixing the block flow I dropped temps dramatically. My 4.5 overclock with my rads heatsoaked the hottest would cores bounce between 89-91 during stress test. Now it is 78 degrees, yes 78. Now I can comfortably do 4.6ghz, before the hottest cores would hit 100+. Now 87 degrees, power consumption it still thru the roof but at least temps are a lot better.
> 
> My chip might look beat up but damn the results are awesome. I know lapping and liquid metal can only do so much and correcting the flow fixed a lot of the temp issues but still. Overclocking is getting every inch of performance out of the components.* I am just glad the chip works.*


Yo, that's much better! As for the bold, pretty sure everyone in this thread is!



> I also want to thank Jedi Mind Trick, not only does he keep buying my stuff lol. He offered to sell back the 7940X for what I sold it for when I thought my chip was done for. Will post up new 24/7 OC benchmark scores (spoiler alert, I now beat my old 3950x in all benches).


Hey man, it broke my heart when I heard you were having trouble with the CPU, figured the least I could do after getting such good deals on the 5800X/7940X was to at least try to help you out!



> This platform is so damn fun, my wife just looks at me like a madman!!!! I could only go so far with AM4 that no amount of cooling or lapping (which good job on AMD) would get me higher. Love that X299 you can go with crazy high vcore and still be safe. Heat will just kill you. Compared to even X99 this platform just feels fun. My 5820k was ok, the 2696V3 was fun with the microcode errata bug. But the 6950X was such a let down OC wise.
> 
> To think this was only found because of the ridiculously high cost and short supply of amd chips.


Agreed 100%, love the platform. AMD knocked it out of the park, perf wise; but left a lot to be desired price wise (IMO). Availability also doesn't help.

That is how all my friends/parents look at me when ever I talk to them about getting new stuff (at least my sister understands me!).

Again, just so glad to hear that your CPU is good. OCN notifications got me, never realized there were more updates in this thread for some reason and then I saw it with an '8 hour' old post and was like, "I didn't remember reading this thread yesterday that late..."[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I'm happy for you, good news here. Nice results too.
> 
> 
> 
> Jedi a nice fellow for offering the good deal back like that.





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yo, glad to see the kind of damage this CPU can take and still work!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, so glad to hear it works! Was so sorry to hear what happened to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more good news! Nice to hear that your temps are even better than they were before; planning on finally lapping my stuff tomorrow (100% the block needs to be lapped; used with a few CPUs and I can kind of see the thermal paste being thicker in certain spots (slightly offset from the center, which is probably why some of my cores were cool and others were so much hotter)).
> 
> 
> 
> Man, so glad it seemed like an 'easy' fix; sucks that it probably cost like 3-4 years of your life through all the mini heart-attacks!
> 
> 
> Yo, that's much better! As for the bold, pretty sure everyone in this thread is!
> 
> 
> Hey man, it broke my heart when I heard you were having trouble with the CPU, figured the least I could do after getting such good deals on the 5800X/7940X was to at least try to help you out!
> 
> 
> Agreed 100%, love the platform. AMD knocked it out of the park, perf wise; but left a lot to be desired price wise (IMO). Availability also doesn't help.
> 
> That is how all my friends/parents look at me when ever I talk to them about getting new stuff (at least my sister understands me!).
> 
> Again, just so glad to hear that your CPU is good. OCN notifications got me, never realized there were more updates in this thread for some reason and then I saw it with an '8 hour' old post and was like, "I didn't remember reading this thread yesterday that late..."


Thanks guys, I am just happy it worked out in the end and the results were what I was looking for.


----------



## gtz

Alright guys here are the ever evolving benchmarks of my new 24/7 overclock. I am now at 4.6Ghz all core OC, mesh and ram remain the same at 3200/3800.

Let's start with the Cinebench. R15 4484, R20 10587, and R23 27676




























Now lets move on to Aida64 cache/latency test. I have reads in the 111.08GB/s and latency at 52.7ns










CPUz Bench test 12715/550










Finally the TimeSpy CPU test 15057, if I disable 2 cores 16,400











Like mentioned earlier, the mods I did worked (though CPU got damaged but I think it was worth it) and my temps are awesome considering they are trying to cool down 18 cores.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Welp good news and bad news.

Bad news, whoever returned the PC swapped their old card with the 3080  Contacted amazon and let them know. Knew something was off as soon as I unboxed it, the GPU had no backplate and said "MSI" on it 

Good news, I get my $1500 back! Least I didn't get rid of the 5700XT prior to getting the PC.

The funniest thing about it is their card is filthy, like there is thermal paste all over it. On the bright side at least they put in a card vs something worse? Lol


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Welp good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news, whoever returned the PC swapped their old card with the 3080  Contacted amazon and let them know. Knew something was off as soon as I unboxed it, the GPU had no backplate and said "MSI" on it
> 
> Good news, I get my $1500 back! Least I didn't get rid of the 5700XT prior to getting the PC.
> 
> The funniest thing about it is their card is filthy, like there is thermal paste all over it. On the bright side at least they put in a card vs something worse? Lol


Man that sucks, at least amazon is taking care of you. It's a shame retailers don't have a better handle on bait and switch. I guess amazon is making so much money they don't care. Now if you want to be shady (I mean honestly somebody else already did why not) you can swap out the 10900K with your 10400. Would not hurt the because after the second return it goes on the wholesale auction sites. Not promoting it but amazon already ate the loss.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Man that sucks, at least amazon is taking care of you. It's a shame retailers don't have a better handle on bait and switch. I guess amazon is making so much money they don't care. Now if you want to be shady (I mean honestly somebody else already did why not) you can swap out the 10900K with your 10400. Would not hurt the because after the second return it goes on the wholesale auction sites. Not promoting it but amazon already ate the loss.


Lolololol; not a bad idea in the grand scheme of things. Like you said they already gonna write it off/eat it.


----------



## Kommando Kodiak

gtz said:


> Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).
> 
> But all that was 3-4 years ago, when X299 was stupid expensive and just a year ago CPU the 3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers. Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none and new 3900X/3950X are running close to retail.
> 
> I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.
> 
> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay today and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping. I will be using this as my daily driver.
> 
> Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.
> 
> But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't wait to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


why? because intel gouged people with a 10 core for $2K


----------



## o1dschoo1

Kommando Kodiak said:


> why? because intel gouged people with a 10 core for $2K


Its the hedt platform lmao that 10 core was 1k and the fastest processor out till the 18 core i9 was released. Gotta realize it was 500 dollars cheaper than the broadwell 10 core.


----------



## gtz

Kommando Kodiak said:


> why? because intel gouged people with a 10 core for $2K


I agree (like I stated in the first post) when it launched it was hard to recommend. Thought the 10 core 7900X was 1000, not 2K. The 6950X (which I owned as well) was 1500. But due to the current climate when I posted you were able to get cheap boards and the 7940X for around 350. Prices have steadily gone up but I will still recommend. For instance, my 9980XE at 600 beats the 3950x (which I also owned, and currently retails higher) in gaming and pretty close if not even in multi threaded workloads. Would I recommend the 9980XE at its retail of 2k?? Hell no, would not even recommend it for 1K. 

If the 5900X and 5950X were readily available, it would be a different story.


----------



## gtz

We will be getting a cold front soon, I might be able to dial in a winter OC. My current 4.6 was tested in outside spring temps of mid 80's (still hard to think we were -30 a month ago), and the house temps read mid 70's (no use in turning on the AC, once summer comes I keep the house low 70's). Right now it is in the 60's outside and low 70's inside and during a 20min loop of CB23 hottest core is 81. We are suppose to get a cold front tonight into tomorrow and are suppose to be in the 30's the next couple of days. Going to to try to shoot for a 4.8Ghz bench winter OC.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> We will be getting a cold front soon, I might be able to dial in a winter OC. My current 4.6 was tested in outside spring temps of mid 80's (still hard to think we were -30 a month ago), and the house temps read mid 70's (no use in turning on the AC, once summer comes I keep the house low 70's). Right now it is in the 60's outside and low 70's inside and during a 20min loop of CB23 hottest core is 81. We are suppose to get a cold front tonight into tomorrow and are suppose to be in the 30's the next couple of days. Going to to try to shoot for a 4.8Ghz bench winter OC.


Hows that 9980 holding up?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Hows that 9980 holding up?












Pretty good, only issue is winter never came. Jet stream kept the cold front around 60 miles west. But my loop can handle a 4.7ghz overclock. These are my bench results, pretty stable but keeps the loop hot. After 20min stress test loop hits high 90's low 100's. Might have to wait to winter before I can break 11000.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Well, I finally got some time to lap CPU (and reapply LM) and waterblock, add a universal block to my GPU, and add in a second 360mm rad (still cheaped out and got [as far as I know] the second cheapest 360mm rad on amazon!)!!

Leak testing now and it sure as heck isn't pretty (I know other's have built much nicer loops in this case, but I had/have so much spare stuff that I was just trying to make it work with the least amount of effort/purchases; PC sits under my desk so it isn't exactly visible). Yes, my pump and res are hanging from the top rad, had it like this for a while now, no issues (yet). So far no leaks (using spare PSU + paperclip to jump), but I prolly won't try to use it until later (spilled distilled water on the mobo when I spaced out and tilted the waterblock after unscrewing it). Gonna have to wait until later/tomorrow before I feel that all the water has evaporated (got a fan blowing on the PC right now too).









Edit: Turned up the fan speed (on the fan 'drying' the mobo) an hour or so ago and got impatient. Everything seems good so far. Temps on CPU ~55*C at stock in the TimeSpy CPU section of the test. GPU temps ~40*C peak. Pretty happy with it. Still sad I didn't get a 3080 though... CB R23 = 61*C on the hottest core.

Will play around with OC'ing it later to see how much lapping helped at the 4.5 it was at originally (this is the CPU I originally bought/delidded). Still have the one I bought from GTZ un-messed with (for now).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Well, I finally got some time to lap CPU (and reapply LM) and waterblock, add a universal block to my GPU, and add in a second 360mm rad (still cheaped out and got [as far as I know] the second cheapest 360mm rad on amazon!)!!
> 
> Leak testing now and it sure as heck isn't pretty (I know other's have built much nicer loops in this case, but I had/have so much spare stuff that I was just trying to make it work with the least amount of effort/purchases; PC sits under my desk so it isn't exactly visible). Yes, my pump and res are hanging from the top rad, had it like this for a while now, no issues (yet). So far no leaks (using spare PSU + paperclip to jump), but I prolly won't try to use it until later (spilled distilled water on the mobo when I spaced out and tilted the waterblock after unscrewing it). Gonna have to wait until later/tomorrow before I feel that all the water has evaporated (got a fan blowing on the PC right now too).
> 
> View attachment 2483307
> 
> 
> Edit: Turned up the fan speed (on the fan 'drying' the mobo) an hour or so ago and got impatient. Everything seems good so far. Temps on CPU ~55*C at stock in the TimeSpy CPU section of the test. GPU temps ~40*C peak. Pretty happy with it. Still sad I didn't get a 3080 though... CB R23 = 61*C on the hottest core.
> 
> Will play around with OC'ing it later to see how much lapping helped at the 4.5 it was at originally (this is the CPU I originally bought/delidded). Still have the one I bought from GTZ un-messed with (for now).


Nice, build does not look bad at all. Let's see what OC'd the CPU can do. The 7940X I sold you is a much better overclocker then the 9980XE. I need 1.27 vcore just for 4.7 to be stable. If I remember correctly when it was freezing I could do 4.8ghz with like 1.23vcore on the 7940X.

No updates on my end, I think I squeezed everything I could from the 9980XE. On to the bad news, Alphacool finally got back to me and chances are I won't be able to get the custom block for the XFX 6800XT. They say they might not have enough to fulfill the pre-orders. At least the air cooler is a beefy one. I am still going to add a third radiator down the line. I still want to aim for a 4.7-4.8 daily, I can technically do 4.7 now but hitting high 90s low 100s under heavy stress test once the loop is saturated is no bueno.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Nice, build does not look bad at all. Let's see what OC'd the CPU can do. The 7940X I sold you is a much better overclocker then the 9980XE. I need 1.27 vcore just for 4.7 to be stable. If I remember correctly when it was freezing I could do 4.8ghz with like 1.23vcore on the 7940X.
> 
> No updates on my end, I think I squeezed everything I could from the 9980XE. On to the bad news, Alphacool finally got back to me and chances are I won't be able to get the custom block for the XFX 6800XT. They say they might not have enough to fulfill the pre-orders. At least the air cooler is a beefy one. I am still going to add a third radiator down the line. I still want to aim for a 4.7-4.8 daily, I can technically do 4.7 now but hitting high 90s low 100s under heavy stress test once the loop is saturated is no bueno.


Thanks! Soon as I get some more free time I'll oc mine/delid yours and oc that one.

Sucks to hear that AC isn't gonna be able to get you a block for your 6800XT; didn't realize they were such low volume that they couldn't fulfill pre-orders. Hopefully if there is enough demand later they can make more.

Would love to see your build with even more rads! 18 Cores at 4.7+ seems insane to me; that's a ton of CPU power (and power draw).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Thanks! Soon as I get some more free time I'll oc mine/delid yours and oc that one.
> 
> Sucks to hear that AC isn't gonna be able to get you a block for your 6800XT; didn't realize they were such low volume that they couldn't fulfill pre-orders. Hopefully if there is enough demand later they can make more.
> 
> Would love to see your build with even more rads! 18 Cores at 4.7+ seems insane to me; that's a ton of CPU power (and power draw).


My goal is hopefully a 4.8 all core. But will probably need dual pumps to have a good flow rate. The GPU honestly does not need to be water cooled it is a very beefy cooler design. With a custom fan curve OC'd temp never goes over 60 and junction temp never goes above 75.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Thanks! Soon as I get some more free time I'll oc mine/delid yours and oc that one.
> 
> Sucks to hear that AC isn't gonna be able to get you a block for your 6800XT; didn't realize they were such low volume that they couldn't fulfill pre-orders. Hopefully if there is enough demand later they can make more.
> 
> Would love to see your build with even more rads! 18 Cores at 4.7+ seems insane to me; that's a ton of CPU power (and power draw).


18 cores at 4.7 is hard for me to even think about lol. I remember the pentium 4 days when servers had dual core netburst cpus...


----------



## gtz

I can taste sub 50ns latency in aida with a stable OC. This is with my new 24/7 OC, I got sub 50 a few times when my board would decide to boot at 4000 but I think I am getting closer with a stable RAM OC.










Here is also my new stable CPU score in timespy. First time I hit 17300.










Edit:

Decided to rename my rig to 18 Cores of Goodness V2.0. V1.0 was my early 2017 rig with a Haswell Xeon 2696V3 18 core/36 thread monster, with the erata microcode bug and BCLK overclock all cores would boost to 4.0 during gaming (we 3.95). Rest of specs were 1080Ti/32GB DDR4/X99 MSI Godlike, here is a pic of the old beauty.


----------



## D-EJ915

X99A godlike is a great board, mine overclocks like a beast but I wish it had a pcie power connector to run 4 way on it.


----------



## Middleman

Ahh, X299, i love it. Hello brothers, so I built my 2nd X299 platform.

Bought EVGA Dark X299 for like 220 CAD during EVGA sale, and then a 7900X from Hong Kong for 400 CAD, and i have a spare bdie kit, 32Gb 4000mhz cl16-16-16.

I basicly took out the 9900k z390 out of my 2nd EATX case, had to use mounts for the evga dark , the corsair r500 wasnt flush without it.

Thinking of using the z390 as mining rig , or putting it in my quite mini tower atx, with a 3090, just gotta make sure it can fit.

Im still running 7820x as my main rig, delid LM.

Honestly, im in love with the hedt, quad channel memory is bad ass lol. and the dark has U.2 ports that the apex is missing.

Holding off for 10nm alder lake really, want to run these for awhile.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> X99A godlike is a great board, mine overclocks like a beast but I wish it had a pcie power connector to run 4 way on it.


It was a overbuilt board board and for very impressive indeed. But I remember the AsRock Extreme 4 I had before it had a feature that the more expensive one did not have. Don't remember anymore but it drove me nuts.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Middleman said:


> Ahh, X299, i love it. Hello brothers, so I built my 2nd X299 platform.
> 
> Bought EVGA Dark X299 for like 220 CAD during EVGA sale, and then a 7900X from Hong Kong for 400 CAD, and i have a spare bdie kit, 32Gb 4000mhz cl16-16-16.
> 
> I basicly took out the 9900k z390 out of my 2nd EATX case, had to use mounts for the evga dark , the corsair r500 wasnt flush without it.
> 
> Thinking of using the z390 as mining rig , or putting it in my quite mini tower atx, with a 3090, just gotta make sure it can fit.
> 
> Im still running 7820x as my main rig, delid LM.
> 
> Honestly, im in love with the hedt, quad channel memory is bad ass lol. and the dark has U.2 ports that the apex is missing.
> 
> Holding off for 10nm alder lake really, want to run these for awhile.


My x299 apex has a u.2 port..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

o1dschoo1 said:


> My x299 apex has a u.2 port..












Where is the U.2 port?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

MrTOOSHORT said:


> View attachment 2483837
> 
> 
> Where is the U.2 port?


I thought the DIMM.2 could be used for m.2s.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

With an adapter on the dimm.2 you could use u.2.

I was trying to go for a u.2 905p optane drive, but eventually went pci-e card way instead. If the Apex had the port, I'd probably would have went that way for a cleaner look.


----------



## o1dschoo1

MrTOOSHORT said:


> View attachment 2483837
> 
> 
> Where is the U.2 port?


Right below the 24 pin power


----------



## D-EJ915

Only the RVIE and RVIEO have U.2, they don't have on Apex or RVIEE. I have a M.2 to U.2 adapter and used it on my dimm.2 with no issues though but the cable connector does orient down toward the graphics card so it's not the best solution in the world.


----------



## gtz

I am starting to get used to b-die with each passing day. Is 1.5v safe for long term use? Reason I ask is because all my boot cycling errors went away with 1.5 volts at DDR4 4000 CL 15-15-15-36-1T 360. 

Have been testing my system for a few days and have been error free. 

Here is my new AIDA 24/7 stable score, I am .4 ns away from sub 50ns. So damn close!! Now if I disable HT and overclock the CPU to 4.8 I can get 49.8ns. The bump in clock speed will get me there. But I did not buy a 9980XE just to disable threads (and I need freaking 1.325vcore to stabilize).


----------



## D-EJ915

1.5v is fine yeah usually you just have to watch temperatures since bdie does seem to get unstable when temps creep up.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> 1.5v is fine yeah usually you just have to watch temperatures since bdie does seem to get unstable when temps creep up.


Temps seem to be the same as 1.45. 1.5 does not break 50c. Temp stays in the low to mid 40s.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I am starting to get used to b-die with each passing day. Is 1.5v safe for long term use? Reason I ask is because all my boot cycling errors went away with 1.5 volts at DDR4 4000 CL 15-15-15-36-1T 360.
> 
> Have been testing my system for a few days and have been error free.
> 
> Here is my new AIDA 24/7 stable score, I am .4 ns away from sub 50ns. So damn close!! Now if I disable HT and overclock the CPU to 4.8 I can get 49.8ns. The bump in clock speed will get me there. But I did not buy a 9980XE just to disable threads (and I need freaking 1.325vcore to stabilize).
> 
> View attachment 2484562


Ive been running it for the last 6 months no issues. It should be good.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ive been running it for the last 6 months no issues. It should be good.


Good to know, crazy how a 3200 cl4 kit can do 4000 CL 15. I can't believe I ignored B-die until the end of ddr4. 

I am going to try to stabilize mesh at 3.3. like I said a while back 3.3 would appear stabilized but would sometimes crash during shutdown. That was with a max mesh voltage of 1.2. Going to see if up to 1.25 will stabilize. Maybe that is enough of a push to pass sub 50ns.


----------



## gtz

I have a question for the the forum members running 4000+ mhz and B-die.

What are you timings and sub timings?

Just curious.

Edit:

Here is my stable 4.8Ghz OC (no hyperthreading) Aida 64 cache bench score. I would never run it like this due to losing half my threads but I do sub 50ns latancy. Which is not bad considering this is X299.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I have a question for the the forum members running 4000+ mhz and B-die.
> 
> What are you timings and sub timings?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here is my stable 4.8Ghz OC (no hyperthreading) Aida 64 cache bench score. I would never run it like this due to losing half my threads but I do sub 50ns latancy. Which is not bad considering this is X299.
> 
> View attachment 2484631


Ok so on x299 its really hard to run 4000 and up.
I can run 3750 cl14 quad channel and on 2 different boards and 2 different processors the kit wouldnt do over 4000 no matter how loose i set the timings dual or quad channel. Tried it with a junk hynix kit i got too at like cl22 no go for 4100+


----------



## o1dschoo1

My timings for 4k are 15-15-15-30 500 trfc 32 tfaw 32333ish trefi whatever max is i dont remember


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> My timings for 4k are 15-15-15-30 500 trfc 32 tfaw 32333ish trefi whatever max is i dont remember


Thanks

My TREFI is pretty low compared to yours. Will max it out and see where it lands me. Don't know why I can't run 30 like you, as soon as I drop 36 any lower I get instability errors. Have you tried running TRFC lower than 500, I am currently at 360.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Thanks
> 
> My TREFI is pretty low compared to yours. Will max it out and see where it lands me. Don't know why I can't run 30 like you, as soon as I drop 36 any lower I get instability errors. Have you tried running TRFC lower than 500, I am currently at 360.


Not really to be honest. I had issues at 4k. I could probably bump my uncore voltage but im already at .350 and dont feel comfortable going higher


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Not really to be honest. I had issues at 4k. I could probably bump my uncore voltage but im already at .350 and dont feel comfortable going higher


Gotcha

I guess I should consider myself lucky. I have been running 4000 for the past few days and seems stable so far and no errors in the events log or whea errors. I did an hour of memory testing in the beginning. Might not be enough for most but enough for me.

Will try raising the TREFI to what the board maxes, just googled and seems b die should be able to go beyond 40000 if the platform allows it. Will drop TRFC to 340. Will run a quick aida and if it improves scores will then run memory stress tests, then run for a few days and see.


----------



## gtz

TREFI you sneaky son of a *****, maxing this out boosted me 2ns. All I did was drop TRFC to 340 (from 360).

My new settings are DDR4 4000 CL 15-15-15-36 TRFC 340 TREFI 32000.

My new AIDA 24/7 OC (memory stress testing now). The first run was 48.6ns, the whole bench suite was 49. Guys I am very happy with this, especially if it becomes my 24/7 speed. X299 has the bandwidth and latency. Never had read/write/copy speeds this high either.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> TREFI you sneaky son of a ***, maxing this out boosted me 2ns. All I did was drop TRFC to 340 (from 360).
> 
> My new settings are DDR4 4000 CL 15-15-15-36 TRFC 340 TREFI 32000.
> 
> My new AIDA 24/7 OC (memory stress testing now). The first run was 48.6ns, the whole bench suite was 49. Guys I am very happy with this, especially if it becomes my 24/7 speed. X299 has the bandwidth and latency. Never had read/write/copy speeds this high either.
> 
> View attachment 2484654


Exactly trefi and tfaw really make a difference.
Everyone that bashes on x299 having bad memory latency doesnt know how to setup their ram or has garbage ram.

My daily is 3750 14 14-14-30 290 trfc 30 tfaw 33000 trefi


----------



## gtz

I want to say my tfaw matches my tras. Both running 36, have not tried lower on tfaw. All I know is tras will not budge from 36. I just stopped the memory stability tests, no errors in 50mins (will run longer over the weekend) and re ran aida cache bench and scored a little higher with same settings. So this will be my new setting moving forward.










Almost to 120 gb/s reads.


----------



## gtz

So this just happened!!!!










Even though the FTW-K was not the best of boards. For 50 bucks I will take the matx x299 board. Future upgrade to my daughter's rig.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> So this just happened!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2484839
> 
> 
> Even though the FTW-K was not the best of boards. For 50 bucks I will take the matx x299 board. Future upgrade to my daughter's rig.


52 bucks!?!


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> 52 bucks!?!


Yep

Just need a cheap 7800X/7820X now.


----------



## gtz

Just paid 153.74 (taxes and shipping included) for a 7800X!!! I offered 130 on ebay for a 7800X and the seller countered with 140 and scooped it up.


----------



## gtz

All components ordered for my next X299 budget build. All prices below include taxes and shipping.

X299 EVGA Micro - 56.89
7800X - 153.74
4X4GB XPG DDR4 2800 - 71.29

Grand total 281.92.

This is a budget build and I sought out this RAM kit specifically. All 4GB 2800 CL17 1.2v kits can top out around 3400 CL 15 with low trfc.

Being on a budget my first choice were these sticks.









T-Force XTREEM 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) CL 17 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">T-Force XTREEM 8GB (2 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) CL 17 pulled from a working machine and never overclocked. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>



www.ebay.com





But I only found a pair, I have owned these and can go pretty tight.

Then I found these, but too expensive.









Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) PC4-28800 (DDR4-3600) Memory (CMK32GX4M2D3600C18) for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) PC4-28800 (DDR4-3600) Memory (CMK32GX4M2D3600C18) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Both of the above kits are highly binned and are from the X99 era.

They are basically samsung 4gb e die. Since these last high end 4gb sticks are hard to find and expensive I had to find the next best thing. Come the 2800 CL17 at 1.2v, give them 1.4 volts and can scale well. I mostly only knew about the GSkill that came in this flavor but then found the XPG kit.

These are the components the budget X299 combo will replace.

Current specs are below:
Ryzen 5 3500 6 Core 6 thread - Horrible overclocker, tops out at 4.2ghz.

MSI B450M Titanium - This was a hard board to track down being as they are not sold in the US. My daughter's build is white and pink themed and the board being silver helped a lot with the aesthetics.

T-FORCE 8GB - You might remember this kit, this is the freebie kit I got when I purchased my original kit for X299. It has both the freebie stick of DDR4 and the defective stick that does not work but the RGB does. So effectively running single channel.

Rest of system includes a GTX1080 and EVGA 650w SFX gold unit. Below is a pick of my daughter's rig as it stands.



















I will be painting as many accents on the EVGA board white to make it match in the rig.

My daughter loves the case and this case is not custom water cooling friendly. So I will run a AIO I have somewhere in the closet. I will also paint this white. I could buy a white or pink AIO but I already have one collecting dust.

I know a AIO will limit my overclocks, but since it is only a 6 core part I'm hoping to bring it to around 4.6ghz.

Will update as parts start arriving.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice looking build! Love the Zotac (helluva paint job)!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice looking build! Love the Zotac (helluva paint job)!


Thanks, that paint job was one of my better ones.

Just sucks how bad the graphics card situation has gotten. Basically got that gtx1080 for 225 two years ago.


----------



## gtz

Just want to update that my 4000 CL 15-15-15-36 340TRFC 33000ish TREFI is stable. Not a single crash or whea error. 

Now I will try working on TFAW. 

Don't you just love memory overclocking, kinda like a art. Only downside by the time you have it tuned you moved on to the next system lol.


----------



## dagget3450

Sheesh, been awol a bit. All kinds of IRL crap coming down. On the plus side I hope to get to test my 7940x delid with lapping and water-cooling flush today or tomorrow. 

Good to see you got the system tuning the way you want. 

Hope all is well for the thread followers and op.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Sheesh, been awol a bit. All kinds of IRL crap coming down. On the plus side I hope to get to test my 7940x delid with lapping and water-cooling flush today or tomorrow.
> 
> Good to see you got the system tuning the way you want.
> 
> Hope all is well for the thread followers and op.


Keep us posted, love seeing other x299 systems.


----------



## gtz

Just got the motherboard in and is brand new . Was a little nervous at first since it was so cheap. RAM arrives Friday and CPU Thursday.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Just got the motherboard in and is brand new . Was a little nervous at first since it was so cheap. RAM arrives Friday and CPU Thursday.


7800x is a hell of a overclocker. Expect atleast 4.8 on water.
I hit 5.1 at 1.35 on mine delided. With the lid on id say around 4.6-4.8 1.35 with ok temps. Low 80s topped out. Make sure you delid and liquid metal it and put the lid back if you dont run naked


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> 7800x is a hell of a overclocker. Expect atleast 4.8 on water.
> I hit 5.1 at 1.35 on mine delided. With the lid on id say around 4.6-4.8 1.35 with ok temps. Low 80s topped out. Make sure you delid and liquid metal it and put the lid back if you dont run naked


Yeah cant wait to see what it can do. But I have my expectations lowered since it will be paired with a generic 240 aio.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys is 800$ ok to spend on a X299 platform nowadays?? I am getting the 10920x and an Aorus X299 board for that price..seller says both are brand new..

edit: seems after back reading..I was paying for more..


----------



## dagget3450

Sheesh, so i am fighting with temp issues but i think i have most of it ironed out. I apparently applied to little of LM and also had mounting pressure issues. Temps are still a bit wonky, but initially i was hitting 80+c on 2-4 cores while rest were in the 40-50c range. So now ive got it down to 60ish on the higher delta cores and i still think it should be better.

First issue was not matter how hard or light i tightened mount screws temps were the same, even tried mounting the block upside down. Then i noticed some spots on the contact that seemed like it wasn't really making connection, i added a small amount of LM and temps got better. I manually adjusted screws and reran cpu benchmarks while checking temps realtime. This direct die and LM is a whole new beast for me to learn.

I think my last issue may be i still have some contact issues with waterblock, possibly concave die/block maybe? I have a koolance block i may install to try and see if it helps. 

anyways, i am done pulling my hair out for the late evening


----------



## o1dschoo1

kairi_zeroblade said:


> guys is 800$ ok to spend on a X299 platform nowadays?? I am getting the 10920x and an Aorus X299 board for that price..seller says both are brand new..
> 
> edit: seems after back reading..I was paying for more..


Really notbad. Personally id do it for more cores quad channel ram and the ability to run a ton of nvme drives without even touching your graphics cards bandwith.

My 7900x 10 core scores 500 points below a 10900k at 5.1 according to what ive seen by cinebench scores on here.

10 series has more cache so it should close that gap significantly


----------



## gtz

kairi_zeroblade said:


> guys is 800$ ok to spend on a X299 platform nowadays?? I am getting the 10920x and an Aorus X299 board for that price..seller says both are brand new..
> 
> edit: seems after back reading..I was paying for more..


The 10920X and the Asus board I got for my client was 600ish. I think 800 is to much, for 900 you can get a scalped Ryzen R9 5900X and a cheap (cheap in price not quality) open box B550 board. 

Don't get me wrong the 109X0 series is the golden standard but I'd rather have a 7940X for around 350ish than the 10920X for 500ish. Also check out amazon warehouse deals, jedi mind trick prob got the best X299 board for around 200 bucks, I just got a EVGA Micro X299 for less than 60. Inventory changes quickly. I have seen the X299X Gigabyte Master for less than 200 (I should have jumped on that one). My Asrock X299 Taichi CLX has been great with my 9980X and does real well with memory overclocking and cost me 244.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Sheesh, so i am fighting with temp issues but i think i have most of it ironed out. I apparently applied to little of LM and also had mounting pressure issues. Temps are still a bit wonky, but initially i was hitting 80+c on 2-4 cores while rest were in the 40-50c range. So now ive got it down to 60ish on the higher delta cores and i still think it should be better.
> 
> First issue was not matter how hard or light i tightened mount screws temps were the same, even tried mounting the block upside down. Then i noticed some spots on the contact that seemed like it wasn't really making connection, i added a small amount of LM and temps got better. I manually adjusted screws and reran cpu benchmarks while checking temps realtime. This direct die and LM is a whole new beast for me to learn.
> 
> I think my last issue may be i still have some contact issues with waterblock, possibly concave die/block maybe? I have a koolance block i may install to try and see if it helps.
> 
> anyways, i am done pulling my hair out for the late evening


I understand direct die is great for optimum temps, but looks like it's a hassle to get right. 

Why don't you try LM between the die and the IHS. Use the stock Intel latch system to hold the IHS on the die and then LM between the IHS and the cooler. This is how I have done delids in the past without issues and will do that to the 7800X.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gtz said:


> The 10920X and the Asus board I got for my client was 600ish. *I think 800 is to muc*h, for 900 you can get a scalped Ryzen R9 5900X and a cheap (cheap in price not quality) open box B550 board.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the 109X0 series is the golden standard but I'd rather have a 7940X for around 350ish than the 10920X for 500ish. Also check out amazon warehouse deals, jedi mind trick prob got the best X299 board for around 200 bucks, I just got a EVGA Micro X299 for less than 60. Inventory changes quickly. I have seen the X299X Gigabyte Master for less than 200 (I should have jumped on that one). My Asrock X299 Taichi CLX has been great with my 9980X and does real well with memory overclocking and cost me 244.


even if its brand new??



o1dschoo1 said:


> Really notbad. Personally id do it for more cores quad channel ram and the ability to run a ton of nvme drives without even touching your graphics cards bandwith.
> 
> My 7900x 10 core scores 500 points below a 10900k at 5.1 according to what ive seen by cinebench scores on here.
> 
> 10 series has more cache so it should close that gap significantly


well technically I am not after the bench nerds score..but I will definitely overclock..just that quad channel memory and those PCI-E lanes under my disposal..


----------



## gtz

kairi_zeroblade said:


> even if its brand new??
> 
> 
> 
> well technically I am not after the bench nerds score..but I will definitely overclock..just that quad channel memory and those PCI-E lanes under my disposal..


I have no problem buying used, so it is really a non issue for me. For instance, I paid right under 900 for my 9980XE (600 on ebay) and Asrock X299 Taichi CLX (the board was new). That is me, rather get the most bang for buck. CPUs are tanks nowadays. I really mean this, not only can they take a beating with overclocking but physically too. My 9980XE has a corner chipped and three outer pins don't even make contact, thanks son lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

kairi_zeroblade said:


> even if its brand new??
> 
> 
> 
> well technically I am not after the bench nerds score..but I will definitely overclock..just that quad channel memory and those PCI-E lanes under my disposal..


10920x is 700 usd brand new and that board is 500+ id say 800 is pretty good.


----------



## o1dschoo1

kairi_zeroblade said:


> even if its brand new??
> 
> 
> 
> well technically I am not after the bench nerds score..but I will definitely overclock..just that quad channel memory and those PCI-E lanes under my disposal..


Yea but thats giving you a idea what the performance is like


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> I understand direct die is great for optimum temps, but looks like it's a hassle to get right.
> 
> Why don't you try LM between the die and the IHS. Use the stock Intel latch system to hold the IHS on the die and then LM between the IHS and the cooler. This is how I have done delids in the past without issues and will do that to the 7800X.


I may try that soon, i just hate to waste the LM to find its something else i am overlooking. i think i will try an AIO tomorrow if i have time, its just a little more LM on the AIO cooler to test. I also will order more LM because i don't want to run out when i am fixing to do another delid.

I wish i knew exactly why 4 cores would be 20+c delta between other cores. Strangely at one point it seemed only 1 core was way over and rest were normal. I think even a simple AIO i have lying around could give me answers, but i know before delid cores were not 20c apart. So i am fairly sure i am missing something here just have to go from scratch i suppose


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I may try that soon, i just hate to waste the LM to find its something else i am overlooking. i think i will try an AIO tomorrow if i have time, its just a little more LM on the AIO cooler to test. I also will order more LM because i don't want to run out when i am fixing to do another delid.
> 
> I wish i knew exactly why 4 cores would be 20+c delta between other cores. Strangely at one point it seemed only 1 core was way over and rest were normal. I think even a simple AIO i have lying around could give me answers, but i know before delid cores were not 20c apart. So i am fairly sure i am missing something here just have to go from scratch i suppose


All of my x299 chips were like that till i delided them and ran it naked.
Try liquid metal between the ihs and die. If that doesnt fix it its bad contact between die and ihs or ihs and cooler.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> All of my x299 chips were like that till i delided them and ran it naked.
> Try liquid metal between the ihs and die. If that doesnt fix it its bad contact between die and ihs or ihs and cooler.


What block are you running again? And you are 'naked, naked' right (no direct die mount)?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> What block are you running again? And you are 'naked, naked' right (no direct die mount)?


Ek velocity lapped flat and no direct die plate nothing just cpu and block


----------



## dagget3450

I will give it a shot later today. If I can get past the temp issue I have to sort a ram training issue when overclocked also. Thanks for the tips !


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> I will give it a shot later today. If I can get past the temp issue I have to sort a ram training issue when overclocked also. Thanks for the tips !


Whats the issue? You try bumping the uncore voltage?
What speeds you trying to run


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I will give it a shot later today. If I can get past the temp issue I have to sort a ram training issue when overclocked also. Thanks for the tips !


Like o1dscoo1 mentioned, try upping voltages and see it it takes away the memory training issues. My memory training issues went away whenever I bumped uncore and memory voltage when running 4000.


----------



## dagget3450

When I try to use one my previous ram oc saved in bios profile, I get only 2 sticks usable in windows. It seems to attempt to train about 3 times before booting with only 2 usable vs all 4 stock or xmp profile.

Will follow advice once I got my temp issue resolved.


----------



## gtz

Cpu arrived



Looks like the top was etched off or sanded. Also compared to the 7940x I had this chip has no silicone sealant around the edges.











Will be doing a test boot soon, if that is successful I will be paint the board white (accents at least, similar to the AIO).


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Cpu arrived
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the top was etched off or sanded. Also compared to the 7940x I had this chip has no silicone sealant around the edges.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485904
> 
> 
> Will be doing a test boot soon, if that is successful I will be paint the board white (accents at least, similar to the AIO).
> 
> View attachment 2485905


Watch it someone couldve swapped the chips and used a ihs off of another cpu


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Watch it someone couldve swapped the chips and used a ihs off of another cpu


That is what I am glad guessing, the ebay seller I bought it from already replied and said it tested the before sending it out. If it does not work or is not a 7800X they will refund. The seller claims to be a computer recycler.

We will see


----------



## gtz

Booted up first try.

Detects is as a 7800X and sees 6 cores.

So don't know if it counts as a upgrade or a side grade for my daughters computer since it has a Ryzen 5 3500 6 core 6 thread.

But the Intel should clock to around 4.8 and has 12 threads. That alone should trounce the 3500 stuck at 4.2 all core.

Will have some fun this weekend since I extracted everything I could from my 9980XE and b die kit.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Booted up first try.
> 
> Detects is as a 7800X and sees 6 cores.
> 
> So don't know if it counts as a upgrade or a side grade for my daughters computer since it has a Ryzen 5 3500 6 core 6 thread.
> 
> But the Intel should clock to around 4.8 and has 12 threads. That alone should trounce the 3500 stuck at 4.2 all core.
> 
> Will have some fun this weekend since I extracted everything I could from my 9980XE and b die kit.
> 
> View attachment 2485914


Should be a sidegrade but a all around more stable system


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Should be a sidegrade but a all around more stable system


I'm excited for sure, going to take it apart now to paint the board. Not bad for under 60 bucks. The only thing missing is the ram I ordered, should have arrived today but looks like it will get here tomorrow.


----------



## gtz

So I might have over sprayed the VRM heatsink trying to get to every nook and cranny. Luckily it has a cover that will hide everything.


----------



## gtz

Put the board back together, came out better than I thought.











Will move everything tonight into my daughters rig.

When the next big thing is released I will move my 9980XE and 32GB b die kit to this board. Till then the 7800X and 16GB kit will be plenty.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Put the board back together, came out better than I thought.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486023
> 
> 
> Will move everything tonight into my daughters rig.
> 
> When the next big thing is released I will move my 9980XE and 32GB b die kit to this board. Till then the 7800X and 16GB kit will be plenty.


How hot does that 9980xe run? Ive been eying them


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> How hot does that 9980xe run? Ive been eying them


In 70F room it can my dual 360 slim rad setup and a single D5 pump can maintain 4.6Ghz all core with hyper threading. Lapping and liquid metal between the heatsink and IHS with my loop is heatsoaked never hits 90c. 

Mine sample is an average clocker, 4.6Ghz at 1.225 vcore. My old 7940X never needed that much to maintain 4.6.


----------



## gtz

Guys not trying to sway anybody, but 400 for a 7890XE.......that is cheap.









Scratched Core i9-7980XE Extreme Edition Process 2.6G /18C LGA2066 X299 CPU | eBay


Socket type: Socket 2066 / R4 / LGA2066. Processor Base Frequency: (2.6GHz-4.2GHz).



www.ebay.com





It looks like my 9980XE, chipped corner but if they claim it works and have good ratings why not. Also I have bought plenty of chips from China from newegg. Some arrive in a day or two and others a few weeks. This ad claims within 10 days.


----------



## gtz

Sorry for not updating, I caught a stomach bug (or really bad food poisoning) and been sick. Today's the first day I did not have any blowouts.

Anyway almost finished putting my daughters rig together. If it was not for the pink case this would have been strictly a black and white build. 










Can't wait until I get it running, we will see how far she can go on the 240mm aio.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Sorry for not updating, I caught a stomach bug (or really bad food poisoning) and been sick. Today's the first day I did not have any blowouts.
> 
> Anyway almost finished putting my daughters rig together. If it was not for the pink case this would have been strictly a black and white build.
> 
> View attachment 2486470
> 
> 
> Can't wait until I get it running, we will see how far she can go on the 240mm aio.


What gpu you going to put in it?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> What gpu you going to put in it?


Same one she had, a gtx1080.

A few issues, either the board is faulty or CPU. Only detects 3 channels.

Can't load the OS, can't load the original and won't install a new one. Blue screens everytime. Tried another set of ram and same results. Either bad cpu or bad board.

Will investigate


----------



## gtz

Update

Managed to install windows, the graphics card was the issue. I took it off and installed it again and loads windows.

I have unmounted the cpu and mounted it still only see 3 channels. I don't want to take out my 9980XE to find out if it is the board or cpu.

The good news is this cpu run extremely cool, did a quick and dirty overclock of 4.6 and hovered around the 60-70 degree mark.

So I am probably going to run this combo with my hynix DJR 3800 cl 16-19-19 2X16GB kit in dual channel. Don't feel like running tri channel 12GB.


----------



## gtz

Guys I will be updating this soon but just wanted to say I am having way to much fun with the 7800X. Even though I could not get quad channel working but is running with my dual channel kit 32GB (want to say it's a CPU issue) this thing is a beast. It seems to run cooler than the 8700K I played with way back then and much more cooler than a 5820K. 

Also the micro is leagues ahead the FTW-K and boots almost instantly compared to all other X299 boards I have owned.


----------



## gtz

Overclocking this CPU was a blast, 4.7 all core OC at 1.215 vcore and never got to 80c. Very fun cpu, but that is where the fun ends.

The memory controller is heavily degraded, even 2 b die sticks cant go over 3200. Even with +400 on the uncore. This definitely led me to be 99% certain the dead channel is in the CPU. I decided to waste some liquid metal and remove the 9980XE out of my system. Sure enough all four channels are now detected on the evga board. I went ahead and opened a return case with the ebay seller.

On the hunt for another cheaper X299 cpu (has to be fast, daughter uses this pc daily).


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Overclocking this CPU was a blast, 4.7 all core OC at 1.215 vcore and never got to 80c. Very fun cpu, but that is where the fun ends.
> 
> The memory controller is heavily degraded, even 2 b die sticks cant go over 3200. Even with +400 on the uncore. This definitely led me to be 99% certain the dead channel is in the CPU. I decided to waste some liquid metal and remove the 9980XE out of my system. Sure enough all four channels are now detected on the evga board. I went ahead and opened a return case with the ebay seller.
> 
> On the hunt for another cheaper X299 cpu (has to be fast, daughter uses this pc daily).


HMU if you want Nikado's 7800X (I can set it up in my X299 Micro with 4x8gb 32c14 Bdies and see what the IMC can do [full disclaimer, I'm a terrible (memory) overclocker]). Off the top of my head I didn't have much trouble at ~4.5ghz (D14; don't remember if I got higher or not) + 4x8gb at 32c14 with the OG-Taichi he gave me. Haven't used it much (was going to offer it when I saw your post and then I saw that you got one on ebay a few posts after). It is delidded + copper IHS.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> HMU if you want Nikado's 7800X (I can set it up in my X299 Micro with 4x8gb 32c14 Bdies and see what the IMC can do [full disclaimer, I'm a terrible (memory) overclocker]). Off the top of my head I didn't have much trouble at ~4.5ghz (D14; don't remember if I got higher or not) + 4x8gb at 32c14 with the OG-Taichi he gave me. Haven't used it much (was going to offer it when I saw your post and then I saw that you got one on ebay a few posts after). It is delidded + copper IHS.


Just sent you a pm, will gladly take the 7800X.


----------



## gtz

Just want to update.

The seller accepted the return and apologized and said they only tested to post and with 1 stick of ram.

Jedi Mind Trick to the rescue and offered his 7800X at a great price.

I also want to give credit to this little matx EVGA board. Nothing compared to the FTW-K, leads me to believe the FTW-K was a one off. I only had the 9980XE installed for a little bit and was running stock (only on a 240mm aio) but the matx EVGA board freaking booted at 4200 DDR4. It was unstable as hell but neither the Strix or Taichi CLX boot past 4000.


----------



## dagget3450

Hey a side question, how does LM work on GPU dies? Thinking about giving it a whirl on my video cards even though they are mostly air cooled. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## gtz

Work the same as on the CPU die. Same rules apply, depending on the type of block or cooler (cooper, nickel plated, etc) LM will react to it. Even if it reacts to it you should be fine, I don't get to concerned.


----------



## o1dschoo1

dagget3450 said:


> Hey a side question, how does LM work on GPU dies? Thinking about giving it a whirl on my video cards even though they are mostly air cooled. Anyone have experience with this?


Its more tedious to install. You need to coat all the small resistors around the die.


----------



## dagget3450

Alright, so i removed my delid die mate guard and put back the intel retention bracket, along with IHS and LM all around. Temps are way better, so its either the guard bracket or some sort of mounting issue i cannot visibly see. I used a piece of paper on the die guard kit to see if it was able to slip around edges to get best fit. When i remove the block though it looks like to me the top/right side of the cpu die isn't getting full contact with LM. I noticed right away with the IHS on my pumps are not running full on a good sign i had temp issues before.

So with intel IHS i see high temps on the same cores as before but much lower than before. So while i had 60+C even stock and 70/100c OC'd i am now mid to low 50s on stock and about 75C @ 4.9ghz.
Much more manageable given the OC.

I haven't had much time to work on these project pc's lol. So its taking way longer than i'd hoped. So tomorrow i will make a trip and get some bolts/nuts and try a naked die mount to see if there is any changes.

Thanks guys/gals for the help!


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Just want to update.
> 
> The seller accepted the return and apologized and said they only tested to post and with 1 stick of ram.
> 
> Jedi Mind Trick to the rescue and offered his 7800X at a great price.
> 
> I also want to give credit to this little matx EVGA board. Nothing compared to the FTW-K, leads me to believe the FTW-K was a one off. I only had the 9980XE installed for a little bit and was running stock (only on a 240mm aio) but the matx EVGA board freaking booted at 4200 DDR4. It was unstable as hell but neither the Strix or Taichi CLX boot past 4000.


Glad that micro is working out for you, probably need to move my ftwk stuff over to the micro and keep the ftwk as a backup or get rid of it too.


dagget3450 said:


> Alright, so i removed my delid die mate guard and put back the intel retention bracket, along with IHS and LM all around. Temps are way better, so its either the guard bracket or some sort of mounting issue i cannot visibly see. I used a piece of paper on the die guard kit to see if it was able to slip around edges to get best fit. When i remove the block though it looks like to me the top/right side of the cpu die isn't getting full contact with LM. I noticed right away with the IHS on my pumps are not running full on a good sign i had temp issues before.
> 
> So with intel IHS i see high temps on the same cores as before but much lower than before. So while i had 60+C even stock and 70/100c OC'd i am now mid to low 50s on stock and about 75C @ 4.9ghz.
> Much more manageable given the OC.


Nice! Glad that seems to have fixed your issue! Really wanted to go direct die on mine too, but thats kinda what I fear (mostly cuz im bad at applying lm too tho).



> I haven't had much time to work on these project pc's lol. So its taking way longer than i'd hoped. So tomorrow i will make a trip and get some bolts/nuts and try a naked die mount to see if there is any changes.
> 
> Thanks guys/gals for the help!


That first sentence is so true. Im not even that busy, just bored in an “I dont wanna do ANYTHING” kinda way when it comes to spending free time (haven’t even really been gaming as much). Man, I cant wait for corona time to be closer to ending.


----------



## dagget3450

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Glad that micro is working out for you, probably need to move my ftwk stuff over to the micro and keep the ftwk as a backup or get rid of it too.
> Nice! Glad that seems to have fixed your issue! Really wanted to go direct die on mine too, but thats kinda what I fear (mostly cuz im bad at applying lm too tho).
> 
> 
> That first sentence is so true. Im not even that busy, just bored in an “I dont wanna do ANYTHING” kinda way when it comes to spending free time (haven’t even really been gaming as much). Man, I cant wait for corona time to be closer to ending.


It's tempting to just go with it as it is. However I don't want to have premature bias against naked die cooling or direct die. So for science sake I will try some more. I would love to get even slightly lower temps but I am happy with current results. 

I have a 7920x waiting for delid, I just wanted to master the 7940x first. It's been fun And frustrating but once I get more familiar with it, I think I will enjoy it even more.

I wish my delay was me just being lazy but had tons of stuff happen including helping family out 3 states away due to a fall and broken hip(elderly). May have to go back soon for another week or so, and finishing home projects not pc related lol.


----------



## dagget3450

Okay, so I am pushing further than before now that my cooling is working. My ram training issue seems to have disappeared once I got cooling set right.(not sure why). So I went up to 5.1 ghz to test and during a timespy cpu test the pc shutoff and powered back up.

My first thought was ocp on the psu, however I don't think it powered off fully. I am suspecting possibly a power limit or something? I also need to swap this psu to one with dual 8 pins as the test bed only has 1 8pin and 1 4pin.
I will try another psu however wanted to see what you guys think.

The current psu is 1200 watt Ultra from quite a while back year wise. It's always done well. I will also check my Kil-a-watt meter for usage. 

Does timespy use avx? I cannot find it but I thought it did.


----------



## gtz

5.1 with the 7940X is impressive!!!! Can't wait to see the bench results at 5.1.

Man do I remember those Ultra PSUs. Bought a 550w way back in 07 (maybe 08) to replace the Antec 500w I had. Had nice and flat cables and was not ketchup and mustard. The unit is old but should to be ok since it was never in a main rig or server (assuming since you mentioned it is in your bench system). But I can only imagine was a 7940X at 5.1 can draw. So maybe it is tripping something.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> 5.1 with the 7940X is impressive!!!! Can't wait to see the bench results at 5.1.
> 
> Man do I remember those Ultra PSUs. Bought a 550w way back in 07 (maybe 08) to replace the Antec 500w I had. Had nice and flat cables and was not ketchup and mustard. The unit is old but should to be ok since it was never in a main rig or server (assuming since you mentioned it is in your bench system). But I can only imagine was a 7940X at 5.1 can draw. So maybe it is tripping something.


lol yeah, its an oldie i had floating around. I think i bought it new many moons ago. I switched to my G1600 Lepa psu and no more power off. Its not stable wither of course. I am probably gimping the voltages too much.

Any comments on System agent and VCCIO voltages? I am currently running 1.25 but i recall seeing up to 1.4/1.45v is safe on air? It will help Memory OC? I swapped to my bdie set from the ryzen box. I am having trouble with 3800+ and cl 15 isn't even booting over 3600 much less cl 14. I have ordered another set of bdie so i can get 4 channel on da ram. The only issue is i am ghettoing it some because the bdie sets arent exact matches. One set is [email protected] and other is 3200 cl 14. I wonder if this will be an issue? If so i will order another set of the bdie 3200 cl14 but i am trying to cheap out for now if i can. Considering ddr5 is coming i don't want to waste much money before all the ddr4 sets flood the market in anticipation of upgrading to ddr5 folks.

I have HT still turned off to get 4.9/5+ but i am just tinkering. When i am done goofing off ill likely end up below all core 4.8 for 24/7. That is unless i give a go on the individual core overclocks, then i might try to get 5.1/5.0 on a thread or two. I definitely want to max ram stats and get latency way down regardless of cpu oc.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> lol yeah, its an oldie i had floating around. I think i bought it new many moons ago. I switched to my G1600 Lepa psu and no more power off. Its not stable wither of course. I am probably gimping the voltages too much.
> 
> Any comments on System agent and VCCIO voltages? I am currently running 1.25 but i recall seeing up to 1.4/1.45v is safe on air? It will help Memory OC? I swapped to my bdie set from the ryzen box. I am having trouble with 3800+ and cl 15 isn't even booting over 3600 much less cl 14. I have ordered another set of bdie so i can get 4 channel on da ram. The only issue is i am ghettoing it some because the bdie sets arent exact matches. One set is [email protected] and other is 3200 cl 14. I wonder if this will be an issue? If so i will order another set of the bdie 3200 cl14 but i am trying to cheap out for now if i can. Considering ddr5 is coming i don't want to waste much money before all the ddr4 sets flood the market in anticipation of upgrading to ddr5 folks.
> 
> I have HT still turned off to get 4.9/5+ but i am just tinkering. When i am done goofing off ill likely end up below all core 4.8 for 24/7. That is unless i give a go on the individual core overclocks, then i might try to get 5.1/5.0 on a thread or two. I definitely want to max ram stats and get latency way down regardless of cpu oc.


I have not touched system agent or VCCIO on my system. I read somewhere that these values don't really effect anything on X299. Unlike the old X99 or Z series boards where adjusting these values greatly helped with ram overclocking.

I have mixed different brand of memory before. They were both the same die and played great with each other. As long as it as both are b die you should be good. Enable XMP on the lower tiered one and adjust from there. I bought 3200 corsair kit a long time ago and bought the exact same one a year later and totally different dies. One used dual rank config and the other did not. System still worked but caused a lot of strain on the IMC. Worked on my 6950X system but would not work on my 2920X rig.


----------



## gtz

Guys I really can't make this up. But I just pulled a noob mistake, like a noob mistake.

Got the cpu from Jedi mind trick, works great.

However upon installing it, as I was tightening the AIO on the socket I stabbed the damn PCB. At first I was like ah it happened. Then I noticed only 12GB of ram being noticed again. I was like "not this again". Then I decided to see where I stabbed the motherboard, I freaking chipped a memory controller trace. How funny is that, fist it was a bad CPU with memory channel zero dead, now I have a board with memory channel one dead.

My luck, so I will be running tri channel. Will run the board like that until I can get a cheap replacement again.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Guys I really can't make this up. But I just pulled a noob mistake, like a noob mistake.
> 
> Got the cpu from Jedi mind trick, works great.
> 
> However upon installing it, as I was tightening the AIO on the socket I stabbed the damn PCB. At first I was like ah it happened. Then I noticed only 12GB of ram being noticed again. I was like "not this again". Then I decided to see where I stabbed the motherboard, I freaking chipped a memory controller trace. How funny is that, fist it was a bad CPU with memory channel zero dead, now I have a board with memory channel one dead.
> 
> My luck, so I will be running tri channel. Will run the board like that until I can get a cheap replacement again.


Bummer! Man, I have a slight similar issue on my WU8 x299 that if ram training/oc gets fubar it requires a cmos clear to get all ram detection back. It's been as low as 2 sticks to 3 sticks and back to 4 after clearing it out. Even if I make changes and reboot it will stay stuck at 2 or 3 until I clear cmos. Not sure if it's just this board or what.

I also found I can trip ocp on my g1600 lepa also. I think I was upping vcore too much. I have since began starting from scratch and updated bios. I will jump back on the asus soon also. Need to see if it can take the ram farther or if it's just me and my newbie butt.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Bummer! Man, I have a slight similar issue on my WU8 x299 that if ram training/oc gets fubar it requires a cmos clear to get all ram detection back. It's been as low as 2 sticks to 3 sticks and back to 4 after clearing it out. Even if I make changes and reboot it will stay stuck at 2 or 3 until I clear cmos. Not sure if it's just this board or what.
> 
> I also found I can trip ocp on my g1600 lepa also. I think I was upping vcore too much. I have since began starting from scratch and updated bios. I will jump back on the asus soon also. Need to see if it can take the ram farther or if it's just me and my newbie butt.


Below are my ram settings for DDR4 4000 on my b die kit. Uncore voltage is at +325 and dram voltage is at 1.5 volts.










Could use that as a starting point.


----------



## dagget3450

That is where I think I am messing up. I didn't know the uncore voltage was related to memory oc. I haven't been using intel since haswell days. I am super rusty on top of being a memory oc noob.

So some things I'm running into.

Many of the fields do not match my bios options. Probably due to different terminology maybe. Uncore voltage is not helping it boot at all. Trefi setting will.not let me go over 30000 or it defaults to auto. And last but not least I am wondering if my ram is B die. It's not acting like it, but I am wondering if it's the main board.

I have Trident Z 3466 cl16 kit. 
F4-3466c16d-16gtzr

Thaiphoon burner says it is by spd data..... I am just confused really. I think I need to try this in my asus mobo and see.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> That is where I think I am messing up. I didn't know the uncore voltage was related to memory oc. I haven't been using intel since haswell days. I am super rusty on top of being a memory oc noob.
> 
> So some things I'm running into.
> 
> Many of the fields do not match my bios options. Probably due to different terminology maybe. Uncore voltage is not helping it boot at all. Trefi setting will.not let me go over 30000 or it defaults to auto. And last but not least I am wondering if my ram is B die. It's not acting like it, but I am wondering if it's the main board.
> 
> I have Trident Z 3466 cl16 kit.
> F4-3466c16d-16gtzr
> 
> Thaiphoon burner says it is by spd data..... I am just confused really. I think I need to try this in my asus mobo and see.


So let's go basic, also I am far from a mem oc expert. It took me two months to get to 4000.

This is also my first set of b die so I did a lot of learning along the way. I have always owned Hynix CJR and DJR (that is why I could go from 3000 to 3733 so easily, they all behave the same).

Let's address your ram. It has timings that are very similar to hynix, if thaiphoon reads it as b die it is prob a misread or lower bin b die. Do you have the latest version of thaiphoon? See if there is a newer version.

Like previously stated let's go back to basics without touching the timings. Enable XMP, set uncore to around +250, and set memory voltage to 1.4. Up the DDR4 frequency to 3600 and see if stable. Lots of fields to consider and the CPU IMC plays a large role.

Hopefully we find out what type of ICs you have and start adjusting from there.


----------



## dagget3450

I am going to order a second set of the 3200 cl14 if testing of it does well. I am thinking this tridentz set is not B die

The new set I ordered will be here in a few days.

When I get time I'll link the set I just ordered the other day.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I am going to order a second set of the 3200 cl14 if testing of it does well. I am thinking this tridentz set is not B die
> 
> The new set I ordered will be here in a few days.
> 
> When I get time I'll link the set I just ordered the other day.


Yeah that is what I ordered, G.SKILL 3200 CL14.

So random update, and I swear I have a problem lol.

Just purchased the Asus Deluxe II X299.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Yeah that is what I ordered, G.SKILL 3200 CL14.
> 
> So random update, and I swear I have a problem lol.
> 
> Just purchased the Asus Deluxe II X299.
> 
> View attachment 2487278


replacing the micro?


I went back to the drawing board on my corsair vengance lpx 3000 ram on the WU8 board. Until the 3200cl14 shows up i am not going to waste my time on the trident3466c16 since it's only a dual set and may actually be micron or hynix or something.



















still plugging along but i started at 63+ns latency, since i do not know what actual IC is on these i am thinking probably slamslum C/E/D die? Anyways, i dropped the cpu oc to 4.6 so i can focus on ram for now. Not sure how much further it will go but i did notice when i increase cpu OC seems like the latency goes up. I still have some AUTO settings i need to track down and modify. Probably related not sure.

The Asus strix seemed to do better IRC and i think i got around 53ns or less on it with almost full auto. then again i didn't spend much time on it either.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> replacing the micro?
> 
> 
> I went back to the drawing board on my corsair vengance lpx 3000 ram on the WU8 board. Until the 3200cl14 shows up i am not going to waste my time on the trident3466c16 since it's only a dual set and may actually be micron or hynix or something.
> 
> View attachment 2487330
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487331
> 
> 
> still plugging along but i started at 63+ns latency, since i do not know what actual IC is on these i am thinking probably slamslum C/E/D die? Anyways, i dropped the cpu oc to 4.6 so i can focus on ram for now. Not sure how much further it will go but i did notice when i increase cpu OC seems like the latency goes up. I still have some AUTO settings i need to track down and modify. Probably related not sure.
> 
> The Asus strix seemed to do better IRC and i think i got around 53ns or less on it with almost full auto. then again i didn't spend much time on it either.


The original plan was for me to keep the Deluxe II, since Asus has some kind of magic sauce for RAM overclocking, that board has thunderbolt 3, fast lan, the 2in OLED screen with the system statistics (similar to the high end Omega boards) and has similar VRM as the Taichi CLX.

But somebody else told me not to touch my system. It is working and to get stable at DDR4 4000 with the settings I have is a difficult feat. Basically explained to me that there are a lot of behind the scenes work a board does. Also explained since my 9980XE has its quirks and is working flawlessly on the ASRock to not even touch it.

So now it will be my daughters board. I will be modding my old Corsair 4000D and paint some pink accents on it. Make it daughter approved.

Also those corsairs lpx must be good ICs, trfc of 300 is difficult for any ram other than b die. Try seeing if the kit boots at cl 16-16-16.


----------



## gtz

I hope amazon does not cancel the order. Everytime I click on it it says something went wrong. I was really looking forward that board.


----------



## gtz

Decided to do some prep work on my 4000D. Removed the plastic parts that I will paint pink. 

My first high school job I worked for a car audio shop. They really taught me how to prep and paint, especially when it came to plastics. Back in 2000s a lot of people liked some interior car pieces painted. Whether it was a flat color or make it look like wood grain (99-06 Silverado and Sierras were the most car painted). The head installer (which was the boss) also owned a body shop and knew all the tricks. Taught me a lot of stuff, for instance you can get the burl wood look by letting the first layer of paint to dry (usually black) then shoot your second coat (usually a glossy brown), as soon as you are done painting put plastic wrap over it and apply pressure and crease it then lift. Once that is dry apply the clear coat. I guess this was called marble paint job. 

Anyway since this will be on the exterior of the case and want it to look flawless I will paint this one perfectly. I always use promoter primer when painting plastics. Sand and clean the surface and spray 2 to three coats and wait around 10mins per coat. Now this is where I go crazy, I want this to be perfect no dimples (orange peel), no overspray, etc. I will prob apply 5 coats. Once all coats all dry will wet sand to remove all imperfections (where the 5 coats come in handy). Then apply multiple clears coats again and wets sand for the glossiest finish.

Don't know if anybody cared but just in case somebody wants to paint. For metal it is much easier, just sand, paint, and clear. As long as the metal is sanded and cleaned paint will stick. I only use primer if I use bondo or the metal has imperfections and primer works great to fill in some imperfections. Especially bondo, never only do paint. You will see the deformation. For interior plastics of cases I take a different approach. I only sand and use a primer and paint combo. Like I used for the motherboard pieces. If you messup the second coat will hide a lot of the mistake. These interior case parts are not as easy to see so if you screw up it will still look good. That is what I did for the motherboard pieces.










The promoter I use.










The trim pieces painted pink.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> replacing the micro?
> 
> 
> I went back to the drawing board on my corsair vengance lpx 3000 ram on the WU8 board. Until the 3200cl14 shows up i am not going to waste my time on the trident3466c16 since it's only a dual set and may actually be micron or hynix or something.
> 
> still plugging along but i started at 63+ns latency, since i do not know what actual IC is on these i am thinking probably slamslum C/E/D die? Anyways, i dropped the cpu oc to 4.6 so i can focus on ram for now. Not sure how much further it will go but i did notice when i increase cpu OC seems like the latency goes up. I still have some AUTO settings i need to track down and modify. Probably related not sure.
> 
> The Asus strix seemed to do better IRC and i think i got around 53ns or less on it with almost full auto. then again i didn't spend much time on it either.


Not familiar with that board but on my C621 aorus one it has some memory training/performance options you can set like "stable" or "performance" and "extreme performance" I imagine it is tightening extra timings, may be worth to see if it is in a submenu on yours.


----------



## dagget3450

Yeah I recall something like that. I think there are submenus options also. I'll try to post pics because I don't understand the options it give under the menu.

I can boot and run cl15/18/18 on the corsair but not 16/16/16 and anything below 18 on the last two won't boot. 

To be honest if 53ns is stable and works I am okay with that considering how old the ram set is lol. One of my first quad sets for x99 so I am not expecting miracles. 

I hope to test some games soon one of being WoW on old private server I have setup which I think is dx10/dx9. Lol even at super crazy resolutions it's still cpu limited.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Yeah I recall something like that. I think there are submenus options also. I'll try to post pics because I don't understand the options it give under the menu.
> 
> I can boot and run cl15/18/18 on the corsair but not 16/16/16 and anything below 18 on the last two won't boot.
> 
> To be honest if 53ns is stable and works I am okay with that considering how old the ram set is lol. One of my first quad sets for x99 so I am not expecting miracles.
> 
> I hope to test some games soon one of being WoW on old private server I have setup which I think is dx10/dx9. Lol even at super crazy resolutions it's still cpu limited.


53ns is real good, best I got on a tuned CJR kit was 58ns. Right now with my stable settings I get 48.5.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

GTZ, (hopefully) Nice pickup on the Deluxe! I thought about picking one up (saw one earlier in the week) to allow me to go down to an ATX case [I friggin hate the 750D], but I thought more about it and figured either keep the system as is (FTWK + 750D), swap down to the Micro I have (Micro + Antec P101 or Evolv mATX or something else), or just sell the i9+FTWK and keep the Micro as a backup board if anything ever happens to my Omega. As fun as overkill is, I just can't think of any reason to actually need two 14-core setups when I can barely use > ~8 cores of the first one (and the second one will be GPU limited no matter what).

Liking the paint job on the 4000D so far.

Dagget, looks like a nice little OC on those LPXs; definitely interested to see what you can do with some bdie!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> GTZ, (hopefully) Nice pickup on the Deluxe! I thought about picking one up (saw one earlier in the week) to allow me to go down to an ATX case [I friggin hate the 750D], but I thought more about it and figured either keep the system as is (FTWK + 750D), swap down to the Micro I have (Micro + Antec P101 or Evolv mATX or something else), or just sell the i9+FTWK and keep the Micro as a backup board if anything ever happens to my Omega. As fun as overkill is, I just can't think of any reason to actually need two 14-core setups when I can barely use > ~8 cores of the first one (and the second one will be GPU limited no matter what).
> 
> Liking the paint job on the 4000D so far.
> 
> Dagget, looks like a nice little OC on those LPXs; definitely interested to see what you can do with some bdie!


Yeah I am hoping I get it. Something must have been wrong on there end since I can click on it and see it, still processing. Hopefully it will ship out soon, I have never had amazon cancel am order before so hopefully I will get it.

Hopefully my daughter will like the new case. I had the pink painting supplies from a previous job. That is all I am going to do in the exterior (only gray parts, everything else is white), interior I plan on vinyl wrapping the PSU basement and wire management shroud pink (which I also have, vinyl wrapped the drawers on her white dresser pink). Just need to find it first.

Also if you want I will gladly take back the 7940X I sold you. Thinking of using my daughters rig as double duty and using it as a server. Since it was the best clocking I think it could do a all core clock of 4.0 using very little vcore and around 120 watts. Let me know or pm me.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah I am hoping I get it. Something must have been wrong on there end since I can click on it and see it, still processing. Hopefully it will ship out soon, I have never had amazon cancel am order before so hopefully I will get it.
> 
> Hopefully my daughter will like the new case. I had the pink painting supplies from a previous job. That is all I am going to do in the exterior (only gray parts, everything else is white), interior I plan on vinyl wrapping the PSU basement and wire management shroud pink (which I also have, vinyl wrapped the drawers on her white dresser pink). Just need to find it first.
> 
> Also if you want I will gladly take back the 7940X I sold you. Thinking of using my daughters rig as double duty and using it as a server. Since it was the best clocking I think it could do a all core clock of 4.0 using very little vcore and around 120 watts. Let me know or pm me.


LMAO!

FWIW, I think I can get free shipping back to you via paypal, so that is an option (and I can delid it with the Der8auer tool if you want it cracked open). I will keep you posted as soon as I know more about what I want to do with what I currently have.

Really need to have a nice little sit down and chat (with myself, lol) to figure out what I _*should*_ keep (which is honestly probably just the i9+Omega and the 10400 and hopefully an ITX board).

Microcenter and their goofy open box pricing tempted me into quite a few completely unnecessary (and some not-completely unneccessary) purchases.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> LMAO!
> 
> FWIW, I think I can get free shipping back to you via paypal, so that is an option (and I can delid it with the Der8auer tool if you want it cracked open). I will keep you posted as soon as I know more about what I want to do with what I currently have.
> 
> Really need to have a nice little sit down and chat (with myself, lol) to figure out what I _*should*_ keep (which is honestly probably just the i9+Omega and the 10400 and hopefully an ITX board).
> 
> Microcenter and their goofy open box pricing tempted me into quite a few completely unnecessary (and some not-completely unneccessary) purchases.


Keep the Omega, killer board. That board is the only reason why I keep checking out amazon warehouse.

Yeah man let me know what you decide to keep. Wont need it delidded since I won't be chasing clocks.


----------



## gtz

The paint job came out great. Just finished wet sanding the clear coat and looks great. Don't know why I am trying hard since a) board might get canceled and b) this case is going to be on the floor underneath the desk.

It's hard to take a picture and show since it is super cloudy today.


----------



## gtz

Started painting the other interior case parts. I also painted the mesh don't know how that will turn out but the original plan was not to use it, so if it turns out bad I won't use it.



















Edit:

Motherboard shipped!!!!!!!


----------



## gtz

The case looks great, tried my best to make the pink look factory. Also the mesh plastic filter come out great, was prob the easiest to paint. 




























Also the motherboard is out for delivery, very excited for this build.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Man, that paint job looks NICE!!!! Glad to hear that the board shipped. There is a RVIE Encore now, but its ~$450!!!

But yea, absolutely zero intention of moving off of the Omega + my i9 for time being. Board too cool (lol) and CPU perf too unimportant (at this point) for me.

The problem with my HTPC is I am too indecisive and have no clue what I want out of it, other than I don't want it to be in a 750D (straight HTPC or server+HTPC). X299 as a platform is just fun, but it's like super overkill for anything I could use it for.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, that paint job looks NICE!!!! Glad to hear that the board shipped. There is a RVIE Encore now, but its ~$450!!!
> 
> But yea, absolutely zero intention of moving off of the Omega + my i9 for time being. Board too cool (lol) and CPU perf too unimportant (at this point) for me.
> 
> The problem with my HTPC is I am too indecisive and have no clue what I want out of it, other than I don't want it to be in a 750D (straight HTPC or server+HTPC). X299 as a platform is just fun, but it's like super overkill for anything I could use it for.


Thanks man!!!

Turning out to be a good build, I forgot how much I love modding cases. For a HTPC X299 might be overkill (but this is coming from the guy that want to buy your chip lol).

Yeah I saw the encore but 450 is to rich for me considering the 244 Taichi is doing a great job. But if maybe if nobody bites it will go to 250ish 300ish.

Motherboard is here, don't know how amazon rates there open boxes. The FTW was brand new, the Micro was almost new. The Asus board looked new as well. Was a little worried about it because it said it was in fair condition, but includes everything!!!!


----------



## dagget3450

congrats, looking good!

i just got the 3200cl14 ram in. It doesn't appear to want to do 4000 on tight timings on this gigabyte. I got decent 3800 numbers for a start. I ordered a second set, and i will move the corsair to the other x299 for the time being. 

I need to find a good skylake x / bdie guide i think.

heres where i am currently at with little time invested:


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> congrats, looking good!
> 
> i just got the 3200cl14 ram in. It doesn't appear to want to do 4000 on tight timings on this gigabyte. I got decent 3800 numbers for a start. I ordered a second set, and i will move the corsair to the other x299 for the time being.
> 
> I need to find a good skylake x / bdie guide i think.
> 
> heres where i am currently at with little time invested:
> View attachment 2487766


Jpmboy and Justinthyme helped me out at 4000. They had a lot of info, the 10980XE thread has all kinds of info. Only issue it is scattered thru out the whole thread.

What is your dram voltage and uncore? Running low latency is hard on the mem controller. I run 1.5v on the sticks and +325 on the uncore. Depending on your mem controller you might need more. Also as a reminder my old 7940X could not do 4000 stable on the same ram.

Hot damn jedi mind trick, I am extra jealous now you have the Omega. The deluxe is amazing, the live dash is a very neat feature. The deluxe is a amazing board, can only imagine what the Omega can do. I have to go pick up the kiddos but will play with it some more tonight. I want to see how far I can push this super as budget ddr4 kit. Goal is 3300-3400 at CL 16-16-16.


----------



## dagget3450

I was thinking of starting a thread or posting in like the memory stability thread or something. I think my wild card is the WU8 in this case. Probably not many people use it i would imagine. It doesn't allow for TREFI to be above 30000 as an example. 

These settings i dont know what they do:


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread or posting in like the memory stability thread or something. I think my wild card is the WU8 in this case. Probably not many people use it i would imagine. It doesn't allow for TREFI to be above 30000 as an example.
> 
> These settings i dont know what they do:
> View attachment 2487783
> View attachment 2487782


Yeah posting in the mem stability thread might be your better bet or start your own thread. Sorry I am not of further assistance.


----------



## dagget3450

Yes, it's so weird. Hard to find much x299 info anywhere.

I have found small bits here and there, but when it comes to memory and x299(gigabyte or no) its even more rare. I need to do some gaming benchmarks and see if the mem oc is worth the effort in the games i want to test.

You guys have been super helpful so far, i may just need to fallback to the asus strix in the end. I do like this WU8 but i have had hard times with gigabyte boards in the past. One of the worst mainboards i ever dealt with was the x79 ud3p i think it was. i ended up having to resolder a new updated bios rom chip to the board to resurrect it. My x99 UD3P did fairly well except my 5960x died on it. I just didn't oc memory much either so being a noob doesn't help 

EDIT:
LOL for proof:










Interesting though through google translate:










Maybe this might help detection some?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Yes, it's so weird. Hard to find much x299 info anywhere.
> 
> I have found small bits here and there, but when it comes to memory and x299(gigabyte or no) its even more rare. I need to do some gaming benchmarks and see if the mem oc is worth the effort in the games i want to test.
> 
> You guys have been super helpful so far, i may just need to fallback to the asus strix in the end. I do like this WU8 but i have had hard times with gigabyte boards in the past. One of the worst mainboards i ever dealt with was the x79 ud3p i think it was. i ended up having to resolder a new updated bios rom chip to the board to resurrect it. My x99 UD3P did fairly well except my 5960x died on it. I just didn't oc memory much either so being a noob doesn't help


Honestly if 3800 is stable that is a great performance gain. You will get better frame times and better averages. Timespy was the one that surprised me at how well it scaled with memory overclocks.

I don't know if you all remember but the best I could do was right under 17000 cpu score. That was with what I thought a tuned system. Now I get 19000, its now closer to my gpu score.










Also here is a pic of the finished X299 Rig #2 aka daughter's rig.


----------



## dagget3450

So this seems okay so far been gaming lightweight on it, i can run timespy but at this resolution and 2 display port used, it will give a lower score. The gpu is stock right now as i test but i got the cpu @ 5ghz for now without HT.

I flip between 4.6 and 5ghz for gaming testing of the single thread type 

Wow in dx9 old wrath of lich king private server i am still cpu bound even @ 10240x2880 max settings it doesnt really use but maybe half of the gpu? 50% to 60% and i have to cap the lower clocks in radeon settings to keep fps up about 60.
View attachment 2487935


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

dagget3450 said:


> So this seems okay so far been gaming lightweight on it, i can run timespy but at this resolution and 2 display port used, it will give a lower score. The gpu is stock right now as i test but i got the cpu @ 5ghz for now without HT.
> 
> I flip between 4.6 and 5ghz for gaming testing of the single thread type
> 
> Wow in dx9 old wrath of lich king private server i am still cpu bound even @ 10240x2880 max settings it doesnt really use but maybe half of the gpu? 50% to 60% and i have to cap the lower clocks in radeon settings to keep fps up about 60.


You have two 5k monitors? That sounds sick!

Crazy that WoW is that CPU bound at that resolution (granted a 6900XT is definitely pretty strong). insane that you 'only' get 60fps though.

What is your cooling like again?

@gtz nice looking build! I wish I could paint/had the patience for painting (I can't and don't). Dope score too!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> So this seems okay so far been gaming lightweight on it, i can run timespy but at this resolution and 2 display port used, it will give a lower score. The gpu is stock right now as i test but i got the cpu @ 5ghz for now without HT.
> 
> I flip between 4.6 and 5ghz for gaming testing of the single thread type
> 
> Wow in dx9 old wrath of lich king private server i am still cpu bound even @ 10240x2880 max settings it doesnt really use but maybe half of the gpu? 50% to 60% and i have to cap the lower clocks in radeon settings to keep fps up about 60.
> View attachment 2487935


Don't really know if it is a CPU limitation (the 6900XT is a powerful GPU however). I notice in older titles the GPU wont go full throttle. You can look at the 6800XT thread and a lot of people complain because they can't force full power on the GPU like nvidia. 

The bug exists in Firestrike as well. On my system even upping the resolution GPU utilization drops. Now it might still have a slight CPU bottleneck but 14 cores at 5.0 with 30 mesh and tuned ram is very formidable.

Also I do the same on my system. 4.6 with hyper threading or 4.8 without it for gaming. I am currently hunting for a Mo-ra rad with 2 built in d5 pump. Just having that dedicated to the 9980XE should net me at least a 4.8 all core.


----------



## dagget3450

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> You have two 5k monitors? That sounds sick!
> 
> Crazy that WoW is that CPU bound at that resolution (granted a 6900XT is definitely pretty strong). insane that you 'only' get 60fps though.
> 
> What is your cooling like again?
> 
> @gtz nice looking build! I wish I could paint/had the patience for painting (I can't and don't). Dope score too!


custom water on cpu and stock cooler on 6900xt for now.

I get a wide range of FPs depending on the zone. i just use vsynch/fps limiter to 60 since this monitor is 60hz. Its a bit convoluted but the resolution is dual DP to 4k panel (Crossover 44K)
Using 2 displayports and Picture by picture( 2 PBP) in monitor menu i get eyefinity + VSR(virtual super resolution) and i get a seamless ultrawide 10k or lesser if i choose.

So in short i get this at monitor : (sorry phone cam sucks)









screenshot in game is too large to upload here but links below (warning is slow connection its uncompressed lol)

https://i2.lensdump.com/i/IU5HXH.png

https://i2.lensdump.com/i/IU5OHx.png



gtz said:


> Don't really know if it is a CPU limitation (the 6900XT is a powerful GPU however). I notice in older titles the GPU wont go full throttle. You can look at the 6800XT thread and a lot of people complain because they can't force full power on the GPU like nvidia.
> 
> The bug exists in Firestrike as well. On my system even upping the resolution GPU utilization drops. Now it might still have a slight CPU bottleneck but 14 cores at 5.0 with 30 mesh and tuned ram is very formidable.
> 
> Also I do the same on my system. 4.6 with hyper threading or 4.8 without it for gaming. I am currently hunting for a Mo-ra rad with 2 built in d5 pump. Just having that dedicated to the 9980XE should net me at least a 4.8 all core.


Yes, there is an issue with using all of gpu power in (old school)WoW, however its also CPU limited at least in all the testing i have done. That said, Shadowlands doesn't have this issue needless to say. It's GPU bound, i have screenshots somewhere but i am on a temporary fresh load in this test box and the current wow is not installed yet.

If you look at the links above to the game screenshot you can see wow is 99% on one thread while gpu is like half used or something. Whereas POE uses the full GPU amd cpu isn't an issue also in the above link.


I am surprised my rad is keeping up with the heat @ 5ghz at least its not raising over time much, ambients get around 40c but it is dumping a lot of heat into the room lol.


----------



## dagget3450

on a side note, i ordered a waterblock for my 6900xt lol - not really a big fan of full cover blocks but oh well.


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> custom water on cpu and stock cooler on 6900xt for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a wide range of FPs depending on the zone. i just use vsynch/fps limiter to 60 since this monitor is 60hz. Its a bit convoluted but the resolution is dual DP to 4k panel (Crossover 44K)
> 
> Using 2 displayports and Picture by picture( 2 PBP) in monitor menu i get eyefinity + VSR(virtual super resolution) and i get a seamless ultrawide 10k or lesser if i choose.
> 
> 
> 
> So in short i get this at monitor : (sorry phone cam sucks)
> 
> 2487959
> 
> 
> 
> screenshot in game is too large to upload here but links below (warning is slow connection its uncompressed lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i2.lensdump.com/i/IU5HXH.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i2.lensdump.com/i/IU5OHx.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is an issue with using all of gpu power in (old school)WoW, however its also CPU limited at least in all the testing i have done. That said, Shadowlands doesn't have this issue needless to say. It's GPU bound, i have screenshots somewhere but i am on a temporary fresh load in this test box and the current wow is not installed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the links above to the game screenshot you can see wow is 99% on one thread while gpu is like half used or something. Whereas POE uses the full GPU amd cpu isn't an issue also in the above link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised my rad is keeping up with the heat @ 5ghz at least its not raising over time much, ambients get around 40c but it is dumping a lot of heat into the room lol.


I really like how you set up that monitor, I don't think I have seen that before.

Yeah man the heat these big chips let out is something else.

Also thanks Jedi Mind Trick, having a lot of fun with this 7800X. I decided to pop the lid off the 7800X and reapply LM and even the cheap 4 heat pipe cooler (the AIO stopped working that is why I went back to the old cooler) is keeping up. Maintains 4.4 at under 60c and 4.6 under 80.

Decided just to keep it at 4.4.

As far as RAM I lost the lottery, I really wanted to get 4 gigabit samsung e die but lost out. I got instead Hynix MFR, this is a very temperamental kit. All MFR is, this is basically first gen DDR4. First the good, can run tighter timings than current micron and hynix at speeds 3200 and lower. The bad, won't do anything beyond 3200, it has crazy voltage holes. I can use the kit with up to 1.275 dram voltage. Beyond that it won't post, but I can punch in 1.565-1.65 and it posts again what is up with that???? I found this extremely odd. So at 1.275 I am running 3200 (pretty sure it would do 3266 or 3333 but intel is missing these dividers). At CL 15-15-16 35 TRFC at 300. This gives me the best performance. Bandwidth wise I am close to 80000 reads and right under 57ns latency. 

I read older threads that if you are on modern platforms try to revert to older BIOSs. Basically from my understanding all modern BIOS are optimized for current memory ICs. An example they gave was a Z170 board will overclock MFR a lot further than a Z370. 

I have seen MFR do 3000 thru 3330 with CL 11-11-11 and TRFC 260. But these were only accomplished on Z170. 

Will work on what I can do for this kit to boot at around 1.35-1.4


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Running 10980XE at 5.2Ghz my dudes. Still prefer it from Ryzen.


----------



## gtz

TheNaitsyrk said:


> Running 10980XE at 5.2Ghz my dudes. Still prefer it from Ryzen.


Yeah man it is a great platform for sure. Impressive CPU score (GPU as well, RTX3090??) I prefer it over my 3950X system, don't know if I would prefer it over a 5950X though. But the 5950X is a unicorn so I wont count it.

Update to my daughter's rig.

First let me say, hot damn did RAM rise. I saw it went up two weeks ago when I sold my Hynix kit, but it has gone up in just the two weeks since then. All budget 2X8GB kits are non existent. Since I will be transitioning my daughters rig to fulltime home server/recording security footage I am going to buy a 32GB kit, high capacity spinning drive, higher core count CPU, and a capture card. This will also be the first time I will try virtual machines, I usually always had a PC dedicated for this in the past.

Back to the RAM rant, I purchased my b-die kit back in Feb for 130 a kit. That exact same kit is 170 (340 for Quad sticks) a kit. Now it was never the plan to use expensive b-die for my daughters rig. The plan was to get a cheap Hynix CJR/DJR 3600, since these were as low as 70 bucks for the cheaper kits. Now they are close to 100, oloy still has a kit for 37 bucks a 8GB stick running 3600 at 18-22-22. It has pretty bad timings, was hoping to crank up the voltage and tighten a little bit. But after taxes and shipping came out to 84, plus this is still my daughters rig and looks are a priority. I would have needed to remove the heatsinks and paint them white. But all reviews I read on oloy said they don't overclock at all. So decided against it. I hunted for RAM deals the last couple days for 3600 with decent cl timings and almost all were 100 not including taxes. Then last night B&H got some stock for some Crucial RAM that also happens to be white as well. A 2X8GB kit at 3600 CL-16-18-18-38 for 94 bucks shipping included and taxes waved. So I jumped on it, paid 187.98 total.

Crucial 16GB Ballistix DDR4 3600 MHz UDIMM Gaming BL2K8G36C16U4W (bhphotovideo.com)










Should get here next Wednesday, can't wait to see what potential micron e die has.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Well, I kinda stopped being lazy. Started testing (CB R23) my delidded 7940X 4.6ghz @ 1.22v and RAM at 3800 15/15/15/36 at 1.5v (tried 4000 like GTZ had in the post with his pics, but it wouldn’t post and the OLED display said something about a memory fault).
CPU seemed fine at 4.6 and 1.2v with bdie at 32c14, but needed more voltage for 38c15 (couldn't pass Time Spy at less voltage).

R23 score with 32c14 ram: 21219
R23 score with 38c15 ram: 21405
Timespy score: 14645 CPU and 13423 GPU (3070)

Wish I could get my temps down a bit more; ~80c on the hottest core, but I haven’t had much luck reseating block/repasting. Might try lapping the block again eventually, but 80c isn’t bad enough to warrant a full disassembly for now (and 4.6 is plenty for me).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Well, I kinda stopped being lazy. Started testing (CB R23) my delidded 7940X 4.6ghz @ 1.22v and RAM at 3800 15/15/15/36 at 1.5v (tried 4000 like GTZ had in the post with his pics, but it wouldn’t post and the OLED display said something about a memory fault).
> CPU seemed fine at 4.6 and 1.2v with bdie at 32c14, but needed more voltage for 38c15 (couldn't pass Time Spy at less voltage).
> 
> R23 score with 32c14 ram: 21219
> R23 score with 38c15 ram: 21405
> Timespy score: 14645 CPU and 13423 GPU (3070)
> 
> Wish I could get my temps down a bit more; ~80c on the hottest core, but I haven’t had much luck reseating block/repasting. Might try lapping the block again eventually, but 80c isn’t bad enough to warrant a full disassembly for now (and 4.6 is plenty for me).


Glad you were able to track down a 3070. The GPU market is just getting worse and worse.

As far as RAM goes, neither the 7800X or the 7940X could get 4000 stable. I think the 9980XE just has a better memory controller, also that 4000Ghz CL15 on the RAM was extremely hard to stabilize to pass TM5 and memtest. I had to up the DRAM voltage to 1.52, uncore to +.325, and put fan on them just to pass the memory stress test. Under normal conditions of gaming and video editing the RAM sticks don't go over 40c but once the stress test keeps going after 45mins they start heating up. But I'm doing the you only live once with this system. 

I am also excited what the micron rev e. can do. On track to get here Wednesday.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> *Glad you were able to track down a 3070. The GPU market is just getting worse and worse.*
> 
> As far as RAM goes, neither the 7800X or the 7940X could get 4000 stable. I think the 9980XE just has a better memory controller, also that 4000Ghz CL15 on the RAM was extremely hard to stabilize to pass TM5 and memtest. I had to up the DRAM voltage to 1.52, uncore to +.325, and put fan on them just to pass the memory stress test. Under normal conditions of gaming and video editing the RAM sticks don't go over 40c but once the stress test keeps going after 45mins they start heating up. But I'm doing the you only live once with this system.
> 
> I am also excited what the micron rev e. can do. On track to get here Wednesday.


Ain't that the truth! Luckily the one I got was an EVGA card (that as far as I can tell was not registered for a warranty [open box at MC, lololol]). Really wanted a 3080 for some 4K goodness, but I am in no place to complain. Will try to register for a step-up to a 3080Ti whenever those come out (assuming it's withing 90 days of my invoice, otherwise, I'll throw my name in the hat for a 3090 or 3080).

I think I may have had ram-temp/they were clocked too far for my IMC/. Initial benches would run fine, but anything ran again would fail/crash. Backed off to 36c15 and my CB R23 score is minimally higher than the 38c15 run, so I doubt my 38c15 run was a good run. Will play around with them more; my airflow is pretty trash (warm air from rads blowing down from the top AND up from the bottom and no air circulating over the ram sounds like a recipe for disaster to me).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Ain't that the truth! Luckily the one I got was an EVGA card (that as far as I can tell was not registered for a warranty [open box at MC, lololol]). Really wanted a 3080 for some 4K goodness, but I am in no place to complain. Will try to register for a step-up to a 3080Ti whenever those come out (assuming it's withing 90 days of my invoice, otherwise, I'll throw my name in the hat for a 3090 or 3080).
> 
> I think I may have had ram-temp/they were clocked too far for my IMC/. Initial benches would run fine, but anything ran again would fail/crash. Backed off to 36c15 and my CB R23 score is minimally higher than the 38c15 run, so I doubt my 38c15 run was a good run. Will play around with them more; my airflow is pretty trash (warm air from rads blowing down from the top AND up from the bottom and no air circulating over the ram sounds like a recipe for disaster to me).


You now it is weird I see people running b die during stress reaching 55-60 degrees passing stress tests. My system hitting 53-55 and I start getting errors. I find that weird that some b die can run hot and others can't. But like you my bottom rad blows cpu hot air into the case.

Update:

Received the 4X8GB 3600 CL16 kit from micron today. Will see what those kits can do.


----------



## D-EJ915

I imagine it depends on how good the chips are, if you run loose timings or have super chips maybe they run better at higher temps. I try not to bake my systems so try to keep airflow high and stuff cooler and have a bit of a middle ground right now.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I imagine it depends on how good the chips are, if you run loose timings or have super chips maybe they run better at higher temps. I try not to bake my systems so try to keep airflow high and stuff cooler and have a bit of a middle ground right now.


Another member pm'd me and basically said a combination of TRFC and high frequencies make the chips hot. Told me to run a trfc above between 400 and 500 at 4000ghz and should stop the errors.

So I have been testing the micron, and so far not as impressed. I guess because I am trapped at 3600-3800 but I think CJR/DJR would be better since they are cheaper. 

I am currently using two resources (cheat cheats) to help me overclock the sticks. Will post my findings later once I'm done testing.


----------



## gtz

Alright, my thoughts on micron e die.

For X299, not as impressive as I thought. But I think there is another issue, either the board or the CPU. It has really low bandwidth, theoretically it should reach around 100000mb/s reads. Maxed out with my overclock I get 85000mb/s. My latency is at 55.1ns, which is great considering it is not Samsung b die. But the lacking in bandwidth it bothering me. Do the lower core count CPUs suffer from bandwidth compared to the high core count chips? 

My overclock is 3600 1T 16-16-19-36 580 trfc 24 tfaw 33000 trefi. All timings are tuned per micron rev e recommendations. If you guys remember my crappy kit of hynix CJR did 57ns latency and 101000gb/s reads. That was with those sticks running at 3600 17-19-19-38 1T 500TRFC. 

Beyond that the kit is good, just find that extremely odd.


----------



## Brutal-Force

I picked up my EVGA Micro x299 and 7900x used back around 2018. I paid around 500 for the cpu and 150 for the board. Three months ago, somone had a 10980xe on Mercari for $525 and I picked it up. I added a AFII 420 and now am running at 4.8Ghz stable. 

FWIW, if anyone is looking for a de-lided 7900x, hit me up 

I don't think I will have to do any upgrading for a while.


----------



## gtz

Brutal-Force said:


> I picked up my EVGA Micro x299 and 7900x used back around 2018. I paid around 500 for the cpu and 150 for the board. Three months ago, somone had a 10980xe on Mercari for $525 and I picked it up. I added a AFII 420 and now am running at 4.8Ghz stable.
> 
> FWIW, if anyone is looking for a de-lided 7900x, hit me up
> 
> I don't think I will have to do any upgrading for a while.


Damn, can't believe an AIO can tame that 10980XE. Good for Artic for releasing a 420mm AIO. My 9980XE is running with dual slim 360s and can do 4.6 comfortably or 4.7 pushing it (after 30 mins of stress it will hit 100c on the hotter cores).

Also for 525, that is the best price I have seen.


----------



## firewrath9

Just picked up a 7960X for $360 after taxes, a X299 Prime 30 for $180, and 4x8 B die for $190 

As a newbie to the X299 platform, any recommendations/helpful threads?

Delidding is a must right? Are the cheap $10-15 delidders on ebay fine? Does a custom IHS help?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

firewrath9 said:


> Just picked up a 7960X for $360 after taxes, a X299 Prime 30 for $180, and 4x8 B die for $190
> 
> As a newbie to the X299 platform, any recommendations/helpful threads?
> 
> Delidding is a must right? Are the cheap $10-15 delidders on ebay fine? Does a custom IHS help?


Delid imo is a must, I wouldn’t use a cheap tool. I think there is an OCN community delid tool somewhere. GTZ might be able to give you more info.

I wouldn’t bother with a custom ihs, I’d go bare die with a mount or just naked OR use the original ihs (lapped or as is). I have my 7940x lapped and delidded and don’t remember the lapping doing much. 

As far as a guide goes, you’ll probably be temp limited until delidded and even afterwards depending on your cooling.

This thread has some good info all over the place, you can try looking or asking specific questions and someone will probably be able to help out.


----------



## tps3443

I run and own a X299 platform. And I absolutely love the setup. There are not any shortcomings with the platform either. The single threaded performance is even fast. The one thing that X299 really needs is super good memory.

I run a Intel i9 7980XE delidded with a lapped IHS (Really flat) CPU is @ 4.8Ghz all core overclock with 1.276V. My memory is DDR4 4000Mhz quad channel CL15-15-15-30-280-1T @1.5V, Mesh frequency is at 3200Mhz with 1.250V VCCIO for stability. My Uncore voltage for memory is around +535 (This automatically defaults when I enable the profile [email protected] memory. I leave the CPU input voltage on auto, and It runs around 1.815V. (Never needed more) And I do not touch the (Mesh voltage)

This system gets 4,760 or so in R15, with a 210 single threaded performance. I can push the CPU to 4.9Ghz but it is really outside of my cooling capability. I run a Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC. 

I run (3) 360MM EKWB rads, push pull fans, and a EKWB Quantum Inertia D5 pump.

The 7980XE will be 4 years old this year! And it is a beast that can contend with just about any CPU today! Memory latency is around 47NS-48NS, with memory bandwidth of roughly 123-125GB. And I put down some 1080P heaven numbers that would make it look like its a 10900K gaming system or something lol.

Anyways, I have no plans to upgrade from my 7980XE.. I run a X299 Dark motherboard, so VRM cooling is in check really well.

I do love the X299 platform, and I think people underestimate it for sure. People just do not realize what a 7980XE/9980XE/10980XE is actually capable of. 

I feel for the guys who bought an OG X99 Intel (10/20) 6950X for nearly $2,000 USD lol (The thing didn't really last long). Although, the 7980XE was EASILY worth its asking price. Look at it 4 years later as a top contender in multithreaded processing power. And the single threaded performance is incredible.

PS: I run the XOC X299 Dark bios V1.07.. Performance is really good too!
My memory is the G.Skill Royal-Z Gold 4x8GB (32GB) Default XMP is 4000CL15 1.5V.


PS again: I run a 2080Ti (A-Bin TU102, and Samsung GDDR6) soldered 8 Ohm resistors, and Galax Bios 380 watt, so my power limit is 532 watts total. I manage around 17,600 Time Spy graphics score.


----------



## tps3443

gtz said:


> Alright, my thoughts on micron e die.
> 
> For X299, not as impressive as I thought. But I think there is another issue, either the board or the CPU. It has really low bandwidth, theoretically it should reach around 100000mb/s reads. Maxed out with my overclock I get 85000mb/s. My latency is at 55.1ns, which is great considering it is not Samsung b die. But the lacking in bandwidth it bothering me. Do the lower core count CPUs suffer from bandwidth compared to the high core count chips?
> 
> My overclock is 3600 1T 16-16-19-36 580 trfc 24 tfaw 33000 trefi. All timings are tuned per micron rev e recommendations. If you guys remember my crappy kit of hynix CJR did 57ns latency and 101000gb/s reads. That was with those sticks running at 3600 17-19-19-38 1T 500TRFC.
> 
> Beyond that the kit is good, just find that extremely odd.



If my memory serves me correctly, I think that bandwidth could be better. I use to run some really bad Hynix DDR4 3733Mhz CL17-19-19 memory. And it could manage around 107-111 memory read (I think). Never tried Micron E-Die though. I could never get that Hynix memory stable though. My X299 system just never agreed with it. 

With my newest memory ( Top of the BIN Samsung B-Die), well, I have had this ram for about a year now on X299/7980XE. I run 4000Mhz CL15 @1.5V that's with just the default XMP profile. And it can manage around around SUB 120,000 read performance just on stock XMP Profile

With my memory 100% stable and slightly tuned timings, it is between 123-125GB read performance. I can manage 47-48NS latency. (This is stable like this) Too many hours, days, weeks, testing lol. 

Now I can really start dumping the uncore voltage beyond 1.447V, and boost my memory up to around 4,200Mhz. And it'll literally melt past 130-132GB bandwidth range. (This is not 100% stable though) My CPU seems to hit the stability limit of at around 4,150-4,180Mhz using BCLK for additional Overclocking beyond 4000-4133Mhz. This memory is astoundingly good though. I have considered water-cooling it. Like you said before in a previous post. Keeping fans on the RAM for long term memory stability testing is required. (It gets hot) And ram hotter than around 45C is not gonna work as well.

Anyways, I have considered water-cooling my current memory kit. I think it would be worth it. And cool looking lol.

And, thank you! for PMing me about that DLEID tool. I absolutely want it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## gtz

firewrath9 said:


> Just picked up a 7960X for $360 after taxes, a X299 Prime 30 for $180, and 4x8 B die for $190
> 
> As a newbie to the X299 platform, any recommendations/helpful threads?
> 
> Delidding is a must right? Are the cheap $10-15 delidders on ebay fine? Does a custom IHS help?


Like JediMindTrick mentioned lots of info on this thread. Also great on your parts, you are going to love that combo. Once you get the parts and build together post here and we will help. I am very familiar with the board since I have one on my daughters rig. Also reach out to tps3443 in a few weeks, I sent out the community delid to that member this morning. 



tps3443 said:


> I run and own a X299 platform. And I absolutely love the setup. There are not any shortcomings with the platform either. The single threaded performance is even fast. The one thing that X299 really needs is super good memory.
> 
> I run a Intel i9 7980XE delidded with a lapped IHS (Really flat) CPU is @ 4.8Ghz all core overclock with 1.276V. My memory is DDR4 4000Mhz quad channel CL15-15-15-30-280-1T @1.5V, Mesh frequency is at 3200Mhz with 1.250V VCCIO for stability. My Uncore voltage for memory is around +535 (This automatically defaults when I enable the profile [email protected] memory. I leave the CPU input voltage on auto, and It runs around 1.815V. (Never needed more) And I do not touch the (Mesh voltage)
> 
> This system gets 4,760 or so in R15, with a 210 single threaded performance. I can push the CPU to 4.9Ghz but it is really outside of my cooling capability. I run a Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC.
> 
> I run (3) 360MM EKWB rads, push pull fans, and a EKWB Quantum Inertia D5 pump.
> 
> The 7980XE will be 4 years old this year! And it is a beast that can contend with just about any CPU today! Memory latency is around 47NS-48NS, with memory bandwidth of roughly 123-125GB. And I put down some 1080P heaven numbers that would make it look like its a 10900K gaming system or something lol.
> 
> Anyways, I have no plans to upgrade from my 7980XE.. I run a X299 Dark motherboard, so VRM cooling is in check really well.
> 
> I do love the X299 platform, and I think people underestimate it for sure. People just do not realize what a 7980XE/9980XE/10980XE is actually capable of.
> 
> I feel for the guys who bought an OG X99 Intel (10/20) 6950X for nearly $2,000 USD lol (The thing didn't really last long). Although, the 7980XE was EASILY worth its asking price. Look at it 4 years later as a top contender in multithreaded processing power. And the single threaded performance is incredible.
> 
> PS: I run the XOC X299 Dark bios V1.07.. Performance is really good too!
> My memory is the G.Skill Royal-Z Gold 4x8GB (32GB) Default XMP is 4000CL15 1.5V.
> 
> 
> PS again: I run a 2080Ti (A-Bin TU102, and Samsung GDDR6) soldered 8 Ohm resistors, and Galax Bios 380 watt, so my power limit is 532 watts total. I manage around 17,600 Time Spy graphics score.


Nice system, we run similar settings. Your memory settings are slightly tuned compared to me main rig, I get mid 48ns latency and around 121GB/s read on my 4X8GB G.SKILL Trident Z RGB CL14 3200 OC'd to 4000 CL15 15 15 340 for my 24/7 mem OC. Sadly though I am stuck at 4.6ghz on my 9980XE, that is all my dual rads can handle. The only drawback to X299, heat!!! 

Nice 2080Ti score, when I had my 2080Ti I scored right under 17000 shunt modded. My 24/7 OC I scored around 16,500. I replaced it with a 6800XT since I managed to find one but honestly both card performed similar. I get right under 20000 timespy score with the RX6800XT.




tps3443 said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I think that bandwidth could be better. I use to run some really bad Hynix DDR4 3733Mhz CL17-19-19 memory. And it could manage around 107-111 memory read (I think). Never tried Micron E-Die though. I could never get that Hynix memory stable though. My X299 system just never agreed with it.
> 
> With my newest memory ( Top of the BIN Samsung B-Die), well, I have had this ram for about a year now on X299/7980XE. I run 4000Mhz CL15 @1.5V that's with just the default XMP profile. And it can manage around around SUB 120,000 read performance just on stock XMP Profile
> 
> With my memory 100% stable and slightly tuned timings, it is between 123-125GB read performance. I can manage 47-48NS latency. (This is stable like this) Too many hours, days, weeks, testing lol.
> 
> Now I can really start dumping the uncore voltage beyond 1.447V, and boost my memory up to around 4,200Mhz. And it'll literally melt past 130-132GB bandwidth range. (This is not 100% stable though) My CPU seems to hit the stability limit of at around 4,150-4,180Mhz using BCLK for additional Overclocking beyond 4000-4133Mhz. This memory is astoundingly good though. I have considered water-cooling it. Like you said before in a previous post. Keeping fans on the RAM for long term memory stability testing is required. (It gets hot) And ram hotter than around 45C is not gonna work as well.
> 
> Anyways, I have considered water-cooling my current memory kit. I think it would be worth it. And cool looking lol.
> 
> And, thank you! for PMing me about that DLEID tool. I absolutely want it. I sent you a PM.


Yeah I think it is a 7800X limitation. The ram should be easily be running 105GB/s reads. I am not too worried, very happy with the performance of my secondary X299 system. 

And you're welcome, hopefully you will get the delid tool soon.


----------



## firewrath9

Just got a jank X299 dark on ebay for $85 lol








EVGA X299 DARK, 151-SX-E299-KR, LGA 2066 Intel X299 EATX Motherboard SN1922 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA X299 DARK, 151-SX-E299-KR, LGA 2066 Intel X299 EATX Motherboard SN1922 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




really jank but hopefully it will work


----------



## dagget3450

firewrath9 said:


> Just got a jank X299 dark on ebay for $85 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA X299 DARK, 151-SX-E299-KR, LGA 2066 Intel X299 EATX Motherboard SN1922 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for EVGA X299 DARK, 151-SX-E299-KR, LGA 2066 Intel X299 EATX Motherboard SN1922 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really jank but hopefully it will work


Looks like a used bukkake mobo.. lol what do people do to stuff it always amazes me.

Fairly sketchy with bent pin headers at bottom. Hopefully it works!


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Looks like a used bukkake mobo.. lol what do people do to stuff it always amazes me.


Best quote ever!!!!

Small update on my end. Going to order a 60mm thick 360 rad, once titanrig gets some stock for the Barrow one I would like to purchase. 

Was not a fan of all the heat dump of the 9980XE into my case. Also saw a video on YouTube where the person hid all his watercooling and wanted to try it. For now I will be using a single 360mm rad and once I get the thick one I will replace. 

Here are a few pics, not done but wanted to start it while the kiddos were with momma.



















Chances are I am going to have to go to 4.4 on the OC. Just going from 4.4 to 4.6 is 120watts more. Also decided to go back to the alphacool pump/res combo for this project. Main reason it fits better in the back and I think the pump has way more pressure. I have a strong feeling the one in the Barrow combo is a knock off pump.

Will update once finished.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Alright, my thoughts on micron e die.
> 
> For X299, not as impressive as I thought. But I think there is another issue, either the board or the CPU. It has really low bandwidth, theoretically it should reach around 100000mb/s reads. Maxed out with my overclock I get 85000mb/s. My latency is at 55.1ns, which is great considering it is not Samsung b die. But the lacking in bandwidth it bothering me. Do the lower core count CPUs suffer from bandwidth compared to the high core count chips?
> 
> My overclock is 3600 1T 16-16-19-36 580 trfc 24 tfaw 33000 trefi. All timings are tuned per micron rev e recommendations. If you guys remember my crappy kit of hynix CJR did 57ns latency and 101000gb/s reads. That was with those sticks running at 3600 17-19-19-38 1T 500TRFC.
> 
> Beyond that the kit is good, just find that extremely odd.


Not really. I broke 115mbs read with 3800 cl15 and a 7900x iirc.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Not really. I broke 115mbs read with 3800 cl15 and a 7900x iirc.


Yeah kinda gave up on investigating it. Beyond that the PC runs great and just enjoying it.


----------



## gtz

Finished with the change. I was also right, my new OC is 4.4 with only one rad.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Finished with the change. I was also right, my new OC is 4.4 with only one rad.
> 
> View attachment 2512228


Man that thing looks good.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man that thing looks good.


Couldn't agree more. One of the nicest/cleanest builds I've seen. Makes me feel ashamed of how poorly my loop is put together. Would love to fix it, but I think I might need a new case (or watercooling stuff) to do it. Even though it is supported, an EATX mobo in an O11 isn't a great fit.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man that thing looks good.





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Couldn't agree more. One of the nicest/cleanest builds I've seen. Makes me feel ashamed of how poorly my loop is put together. Would love to fix it, but I think I might need a new case (or watercooling stuff) to do it. Even though it is supported, an EATX mobo in an O11 isn't a great fit.


Thanks guys.

I can't take the credit for running the water cooling parts in the backside. 

Going to be honest only reason it's tidy is because I don't want my son sticking his fingers in it. Trust me when I say if it weren't for the destructive nature of my kids I would have this system in a open air config and attach every radiator I have (2 360, 1 280, 1 240, 1 140, and 1 120) to the 9980XE and have it running at 5Ghz.


----------



## firewrath9

Just got my 7960x, and holy **** is it hot.

can't even cool 4ghz at 1.05v, temps go straight to 100 under AIDA64 FPU. using a CLC 280 from EVGA with 4 silentwings 3 1000rpm fans, water temps hit 50C+

looks like im running it stock lol


----------



## dagget3450

Not sure how you feel about delid but it would help a lot with temps


----------



## gtz

firewrath9 said:


> Just got my 7960x, and holy **** is it hot.
> 
> can't even cool 4ghz at 1.05v, temps go straight to 100 under AIDA64 FPU. using a CLC 280 from EVGA with 4 silentwings 3 1000rpm fans, water temps hit 50C+
> 
> looks like im running it stock lol


These chips do run hot, a 280mm aio is prob not enough even delidded. Delid or run custom watercooling with multiple rads.


----------



## gtz

So the 60mm rad was no bueno, to thick to fit where I wanted it. Sent it back to amazon. Will eventually install the other slim rad on the top and route the tube in the back as well.

I managed to get a EVGA FTW3 Ultra RTX3070 at MSRP for 700 (wish it was 500, true MSRP). With taxes and shipping I got it right under 800. This was a impulse buy, but seeing as these go for 1200+ on ebay I thought it was a no brainer. 

This will be going into my daughters rig. I will also dig out a bigger heatsink for the 7800X, hopefully I will be able to get to 4.8 or so. I have a Gelid Phantom Black and a Cooler Master M620P, both are dual tower coolers.

I'll prob sell the GTX1080 to recoup some of the cost.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> So the 60mm rad was no bueno, to thick to fit where I wanted it. Sent it back to amazon. Will eventually install the other slim rad on the top and route the tube in the back as well.
> 
> I managed to get a EVGA FTW3 Ultra RTX3070 at MSRP for 700 (wish it was 500, true MSRP). With taxes and shipping I got it right under 800. This was a impulse buy, but seeing as these go for 1200+ on ebay I thought it was a no brainer.
> 
> This will be going into my daughters rig. I will also dig out a bigger heatsink for the 7800X, hopefully I will be able to get to 4.8 or so. I have a Gelid Phantom Black and a Cooler Master M620P, both are dual tower coolers.
> 
> I'll prob sell the GTX1080 to recoup some of the cost.


Should be a pretty kickass card (I think the XC3 Black I got MSRPs at ~$600 and that one's cooler is dog**** IMO). Could definitely get close to most of your money back if you don't sell the 1080 here XD. Could always mine with it to recoup some of what you spent on it!

Also, if you were able to get one retail (with an invoice), you should register it for the step up program just to see if you can get a 3080 out of it (even if you don't need it XD). I didn't register mine soon enough and if I want to step it up it'll cost me $30 to get a warranty that will then allow me to step up . I believe you can always turn em down if you decide you don't want to step up.

On a completely separate topic. 10GbE is awesome. Crazy that my SSDs are the bottleneck now!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Should be a pretty kickass card (I think the XC3 Black I got MSRPs at ~$600 and that one's cooler is dog**** IMO). Could definitely get close to most of your money back if you don't sell the 1080 here XD. Could always mine with it to recoup some of what you spent on it!
> 
> Also, if you were able to get one retail (with an invoice), you should register it for the step up program just to see if you can get a 3080 out of it (even if you don't need it XD). I didn't register mine soon enough and if I want to step it up it'll cost me $30 to get a warranty that will then allow me to step up . I believe you can always turn em down if you decide you don't want to step up.
> 
> On a completely separate topic. 10GbE is awesome. Crazy that my SSDs are the bottleneck now!


Yeah I got the invoice, purchased it thru newegg.









EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card, 08G-P5-3767-KR, 8GB GDDR6, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate - Newegg.com


Buy EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card, 08G-P5-3767-KR, 8GB GDDR6, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





What I find weird is I just checked and the total charged to my card was 764. When I bought it is was 794. The card is shipped and the invoice reflects the 764 price. 

Will definitely register, are you able to step up to any card or just the next tier up? Would love to get a 3090.

I will sell my GTX1080 for 400, will post it for sell here when I receive the 3070. 400 is around 100 dollars cheaper than ebay's lowest buy it now price and won't have to pay for taxes.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah I got the invoice, purchased it thru newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card, 08G-P5-3767-KR, 8GB GDDR6, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING Video Card, 08G-P5-3767-KR, 8GB GDDR6, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find weird is I just checked and the total charged to my card was 764. When I bought it is was 794. The card is shipped and the invoice reflects the 764 price.
> 
> Will definitely register, are you able to step up to any card or just the next tier up? Would love to get a 3090.
> 
> I will sell my GTX1080 for 400, will post it for sell here when I receive the 3070. 400 is around 100 dollars cheaper than ebay's lowest buy it now price and won't have to pay for taxes.


Pretty good price all things considered. You can step up to any card higher than what you are trading in (MSRP for MSPR as far as I know), so yea, you could/should be able to step up to a 3090 (though it might take some time, no limit on how long it takes as long as you register the card within 15 days of invoice and submit a step up claim within 90 days). I thought you just had the 90 days, so I didn't register my 3070 fast enough.

I want a 3090 so badly, but paying over MSRP (I still look at it like I paid $1300ish for the 3070 even though it was a full desktop) for my 3070 and then stepping up to a 3090 would cost a bit too much. The 3080 seems like a nice middle ground for me (forgot you had that 6800XT, which makes the 3080 a sidegrade that doesn't help you in the slightest), even if I think it has way to little vram.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Pretty good price all things considered. You can step up to any card higher than what you are trading in (MSRP for MSPR as far as I know), so yea, you could/should be able to step up to a 3090 (though it might take some time, no limit on how long it takes as long as you register the card within 15 days of invoice and submit a step up claim within 90 days). I thought you just had the 90 days, so I didn't register my 3070 fast enough.
> 
> I want a 3090 so badly, but paying over MSRP (I still look at it like I paid $1300ish for the 3070 even though it was a full desktop) for my 3070 and then stepping up to a 3090 would cost a bit too much. The 3080 seems like a nice middle ground for me (forgot you had that 6800XT, which makes the 3080 a sidegrade that doesn't help you in the slightest), even if I think it has way to little vram.


The 6800XT is great, but I have one major gripe. CUDA acceleration, I don't video edit as much anymore but still a gripe. Only reason why I would consider the 3090, that 24GB buffer. Beyond that, the 6800XT is more than enough for gaming. I really regret giving up my part time video editing gig when my son was born. I still get some work but not nearly as much as I use too.


----------



## gtz

I have been reading a lot on EVGA's step up program. Never really read into it before, only EVGA cards I have owned (purchased new and were in my main rig) were the GTX480 and GTX980Ti. Which were already top tier at the time.

This is a pretty solid thing EVGA does, seems to be have praise. The bad part, I wont get my 3090. The step up 3090 is the FTW3 Ultra Gaming version, which cost 1890. Plus shipping both ways would be really expensive. When I shipped one of my 2080Ti, the insurance covered 1000 in the event it got lost. I paid 60 dollars total. I can only imagine how much a 1900 dollar insurance would cost.

Now I will sign up for the step up and the off chance I get chosen I will decide then. But it will be for a 3080, the step up would only cost me 200 (MSRP for my 3070FTW3 Ultra gaming is 690, and MSRP for the 3080 FTW3 Ultra gaming is 890). Daughter's rig should be set for a while.

Or I might just sell my 6800XT and keep the 3070 in my rig and step up to a 3080Ti (step up card msrp is 1400).


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I have been reading a lot on EVGA's step up program. Never really read into it before, only EVGA cards I have owned (purchased new and were in my main rig) were the GTX480 and GTX980Ti. Which were already top tier at the time.
> 
> This is a pretty solid thing EVGA does, seems to be have praise. The bad part, I wont get my 3090. The step up 3090 is the FTW3 Ultra Gaming version, which cost 1890. Plus shipping both ways would be really expensive. When I shipped one of my 2080Ti, the insurance covered 1000 in the event it got lost. I paid 60 dollars total. I can only imagine how much a 1900 dollar insurance would cost.
> 
> Now I will sign up for the step up and the off chance I get chosen I will decide then. But it will be for a 3080, the step up would only cost me 200 (MSRP for my 3070FTW3 Ultra gaming is 690, and MSRP for the 3080 FTW3 Ultra gaming is 890). Daughter's rig should be set for a while.
> 
> Or I might just sell my 6800XT and keep the 3070 in my rig and step up to a 3080Ti (step up card msrp is 1400).


Dibs on that 6800


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Dibs on that 6800


Lol

I decided to sell my daughters GTX1080, will post on this forum for sale for 400 once I receive the RTX3070 (hopefully tomorrow, it's already in town).


----------



## gtz

Card is out for delivery, can't wait to get it.

My daughter will also be upgrading to my monitor aswell. A Dell Alienware AW3418DW, 120hz G-SYNC display. I have been working from home since last year and my department can officially work from home moving forward. My boss said I can buy a monitor and could expense up to 500 dollars for it. Chances are I will buy 2 cheaper 4K IPS displays (27-32in, have not decided in size) for myself and give my Alienware to my daughter.


----------



## gtz

Holy ****

This card is huge!!!! Never seen a 70 series card this big.










I also went ahead and signed up for a step up towards a RTX3080.


----------



## gtz

Upgrade time


----------



## gtz

I scored 13 552 in Time Spy


Intel Core i7-7800X Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Here is a run with the new card.

Not bad, but it looks like it's tapped out. The 3070 overclocked I get a graphics score of 15000.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

That thing is obese! I'm glad my 3070 knew when to stop eating.

Wonder what my 3070 would score.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> That thing is obese! I'm glad my 3070 knew when to stop eating.
> 
> Wonder what my 3070 would score.


GPU score should be similar, same silicon. Your overall score will be higher since you are running a 14 core vs a 6 core. Try it.

And this thing is big and heavy. It's all cooler, looked online and the PCB looks so bare and lots of cutouts.

Edit:

Here is a pic of it installed in the system.










Has lots of GPU sag. Also the new cooler sucks, cools similar to the single tower cooler that was once in there.


----------



## gtz

To anybody that is interested.

The performance bump from the GTX1080 to the RTX3070 is around 50 percent or 1.5 times. This is with an everyday OC on the RTX3070 of 120 on the core and 1000 on the memory.


----------



## Kana Chan

gtz said:


> GPU score should be similar, same silicon. Your overall score will be higher since you are running a 14 core vs a 6 core. Try it.
> 
> And this thing is big and heavy. It's all cooler, looked online and the PCB looks so bare and lots of cutouts.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here is a pic of it installed in the system.
> 
> View attachment 2513962
> 
> 
> Has lots of GPU sag. Also the new cooler sucks, cools similar to the single tower cooler that was once in there.


You could get something like this under the gpu?


----------



## gtz

Kana Chan said:


> You could get something like this under the gpu?
> View attachment 2514269


I'll probably buy a doll or something to prop it up.

Also guys I bought a third rad. Goal is 4.8 across all cores. Will install two pumps, hopefully it will be possible.


----------



## gtz

Leak testing now


----------



## gtz

So temps are ok, I was expecting a bigger drop.

Below is my temps after a 10min CB23 run. I am still running 4.6Ghz.










When I first did my loop, it would be in the lower 80s. After using the computer and the rads being heatsoaked and the PC rendering and benching it would hit high 80s. The good thing is the loop is so big and has 3 360mm rads and it has not seatsoaked yet (I can tell because temps drop quickly once idle).

74 degrees at first glance after 15 mins seems fine, however I am currently running the PC without panels. So it looks like maybe 4.7 will be the end. Or maybe 5.0 without HT. This 18 core beast is to hard to tame.

Though I do love those hidden tubes, at first glance you can't even tell I am running 3 360mm rads.


----------



## gtz

Running at 4.8, so far running mid 90s on all cores on CB23 loop. 1.29 vcore, don't think I will use this long term but it is nice to achieve. Also this is total system reading but only during CPU stress, no load on the graphics card. 830 watts, 830 freaking watts!!!!










Like mentioned earlier, that is during a CB23.


----------



## gtz

Alright final verdict on this ever evolving rig.

4.8 is doable, but the strain is too high. I am scared I am pushing my 1000 watt you once the graphics card and GPU are in use. Also once the water is saturated under load the CPUs hottest cores reach mid 90s, while the rest remained in the mid 80s.

Brings me to 4.7ghz, once saturated (which take much longer now, great for gaming since the CPU is not utilized to the fullest) only hits low 80s (82 on the hottest cores). Guys this is technically good news since this is my summer OC. Unlike winter where the room is maintained at 69-71(F) degress, it is now around 73-76(F). Sucks that an entire rad only afforded me 100mhz, but I am still happy. Like said before this will be my last platform until DDR5. But I will start setting money aside for that platform, whether Intel or AMD. It will also be HEDT (just love RAM slots on both sides).


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> So temps are ok, I was expecting a bigger drop.
> 
> Below is my temps after a 10min CB23 run. I am still running 4.6Ghz.
> 
> View attachment 2514744
> 
> 
> When I first did my loop, it would be in the lower 80s. After using the computer and the rads being heatsoaked and the PC rendering and benching it would hit high 80s. The good thing is the loop is so big and has 3 360mm rads and it has not seatsoaked yet (I can tell because temps drop quickly once idle).
> 
> 74 degrees at first glance after 15 mins seems fine, however I am currently running the PC without panels. So it looks like maybe 4.7 will be the end. Or maybe 5.0 without HT. This 18 core beast is to hard to tame.
> 
> Though I do love those hidden tubes, at first glance you can't even tell I am running 3 360mm rads.
> 
> View attachment 2514747


A bit toasty for 4.6. Do you leave it open when in use? That GPU is dumping hot air in the case and doesnt help matters any. The temps you are showing is about where I land at 4.8 on CB 23. A bit higher with an AVX workload. Are your 360s all skinny models? 

I had an issue when I put 2X 2080Tis in without blocks and had to run with the cover off as the heat from the GPUs ran my loop temp though the roof without them even beeing in the loop. Once Blocks were available I added them to the loop and was able to put the front cover back on. They were running my liquid temps up to mid 30s with CPU at with little load on it. Now with all of it in a single loop liquid temps never pass 30C.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> A bit toasty for 4.6. Do you leave it open when in use? That GPU is dumping hot air in the case and doesnt help matters any. The temps you are showing is about where I land at 4.8 on CB 23. A bit higher with an AVX workload. Are your 360s all skinny models?
> 
> I had an issue when I put 2X 2080Tis in without blocks and had to run with the cover off as the heat from the GPUs ran my loop temp though the roof without them even beeing in the loop. Once Blocks were available I added them to the loop and was able to put the front cover back on. They were running my liquid temps up to mid 30s with CPU at with little load on it. Now with all of it in a single loop liquid temps never pass 30C.


Yep all 3 rads are slim.

The mid 80s at 4.6 was my initial loop, that is why it seemed toasty. 

I now running the system closed. After finishing all testing I am happy. I settled for 4.7, hottest core was 82.


----------



## JustinThyme

Just a little on the warm side for 4.7. I don’t hit the 80s until 4.8 with an AVX workload. What block are you running. I found better results with a flatter cold plate on a stock IHS on 10980XE. Optimus and Ek magnitude are about the best results I’ve gotten. The Optimus Sig V2 does better with the internal oring pulled. They don’t have ket plates. I got better results with the EK magnitude with the flat cold plate that isn’t completely flat. Just picked up an Optimus Sig V2 where the block is supposed to present less bow so I’ll see how that one does. ATM I’m getting the best performing out if the Magnitude with the flat cold plate. Seems the IHS curvature varies from one sample to the next. Mines not completely flat but not far from it. Similar results on 9940X. The 7900x was just plain hot no matter what I did. Delidded and conductonaught. Tried flat aftermarket IHS and no change. Direct die I just couldn’t get to work and gave up. 10980XE I topped out at 5.1 GHz but it’s into the 90s clocked that high. I run 4.7 24x7 as it’s cooler and didn’t notice all that much of a performance loss. CB23 dropped from 29400 to 28500 but temps dropped 5C.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> Just a little on the warm side for 4.7. I don’t hit the 80s until 4.8 with an AVX workload. What block are you running. I found better results with a flatter cold plate on a stock IHS on 10980XE. Optimus and Ek magnitude are about the best results I’ve gotten. The Optimus Sig V2 does better with the internal oring pulled. They don’t have ket plates. I got better results with the EK magnitude with the flat cold plate that isn’t completely flat. Just picked up an Optimus Sig V2 where the block is supposed to present less bow so I’ll see how that one does. ATM I’m getting the best performing out if the Magnitude with the flat cold plate. Seems the IHS curvature varies from one sample to the next. Mines not completely flat but not far from it. Similar results on 9940X. The 7900x was just plain hot no matter what I did. Delidded and conductonaught. Tried flat aftermarket IHS and no change. Direct die I just couldn’t get to work and gave up. 10980XE I topped out at 5.1 GHz but it’s into the 90s clocked that high. I run 4.7 24x7 as it’s cooler and didn’t notice all that much of a performance loss. CB23 dropped from 29400 to 28500 but temps dropped 5C.


Running a cheapo 27 dollar block from barrow. I did lap the CPU and block, this netted me at least 10c when I first did it. My whole loop was watercooling on a budget. 

Block was 27, the initial 2 slim rads (the description said copper, but could be brass) was 35, and the new slim rad was 30 (again said copper but could be brass), and my pump block combo is a alpha cool/ddc pump I got a while back for 45 from titan rig. All fittings are 10inner/13outer mm I bought super cheap used. 

That can be why the the my performs differently, it can also be ambient. Right now that room is the hottest. But low 80s at 4.7ghz is after an hour of stress testing. A single Cinebench run only goes to low 70s on the hottest cores. Could be many variables...

I always did wonder if I went with a expensive block if I would gain more but honestly I am quite happy with where I'm at. Maybe I will catch a sale on those expensive blocks. But paid under 200 for the entire loop, kinda happy with those results.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Welp if a 3070 is about 1.5 times as fast as the 1080 I'm gonna have to go 3080 or 3090


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Welp if a 3070 is about 1.5 times as fast as the 1080 I'm gonna have to go 3080 or 3090


Yeah real world is like 50-60% stronger. Was not real scientific with it. If I had to choose between a RTX3070 and RTX2080Ti for my personal rig I would go 2080Ti. Shunt modded and watercooled they are beasts.

Synthetics like time spy showed closer to 80-90%. I just think real world is hurting it because of the 8GB buffer. Your watercooled GTX1080 should prob net you around a 8000 timespy score.

Kinda like my 6800XT, real world is similar to a RTX3080. But in synthetics (timespy) it looks like a 3080Ti/3090 with it scoring near 20000.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah real world is like 50-60% stronger. Was not real scientific with it. If I had to choose between a RTX3070 and RTX2080Ti for my personal rig I would go 2080Ti. Shunt modded and watercooled they are beasts.
> 
> Synthetics like time spy showed closer to 80-90%. I just think real world is hurting it because of the 8GB buffer. Your watercooled GTX1080 should prob net you around a 8000 timespy score.
> 
> Kinda like my 6800XT, real world is similar to a RTX3080. But in synthetics (timespy) it looks like a 3080Ti/3090 with it scoring near 20000.


I was debating on a 2080 ti after the prices drop. Idk though its between that a 3080 3090 or 6800xt. Trying to prep for the new battlefield


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Running a cheapo 27 dollar block from barrow. I did lap the CPU and block, this netted me at least 10c when I first did it. My whole loop was watercooling on a budget.
> 
> Block was 27, the initial 2 slim rads (the description said copper, but could be brass) was 35, and the new slim rad was 30 (again said copper but could be brass), and my pump block combo is a alpha cool/ddc pump I got a while back for 45 from titan rig. All fittings are 10inner/13outer mm I bought super cheap used.
> 
> That can be why the the my performs differently, it can also be ambient. Right now that room is the hottest. But low 80s at 4.7ghz is after an hour of stress testing. A single Cinebench run only goes to low 70s on the hottest cores. Could be many variables...
> 
> I always did wonder if I went with a expensive block if I would gain more but honestly I am quite happy with where I'm at. Maybe I will catch a sale on those expensive blocks. But paid under 200 for the entire loop, kinda happy with those results.


That block is what’s killing you. Get an Optimus or EK magnitude and you will drop at least 6C if not more. I haven’t lapped anything while my CPU is under warranty. Now in a couple of years when the warranty is up then all bets are off. If it still running the same set up I’ll lap the crap out of the IHS and cold plate. If I had a 7980XE that’s a given that the IHS is coming off warranty or not and would replace it with a flat copper IHS. That pigeon poop they put between the IHS and die is horrendous. I saw 15C drop on a 7900X just by delidding and replacing the pigeon poop with conductonaut.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I was debating on a 2080 ti after the prices drop. Idk though its between that a 3080 3090 or 6800xt. Trying to prep for the new battlefield


Hopefully prices will go back to normal soon, I read am article that in china cards are just a little bit over MSRP since the government banned mining and shutdown a lot of farms. 

I would go for a 3080 (or Ti) or a 6800XT. The 2080Ti only if its cheaper. Right before the launch when they were 500 bucks on ebay. Shoot even EVGA b stock was selling them for 550.



JustinThyme said:


> That block is what’s killing you. Get an Optimus or EK magnitude and you will drop at least 6C if not more. I haven’t lapped anything while my CPU is under warranty. Now in a couple of years when the warranty is up then all bets are off. If it still running the same set up I’ll lap the crap out of the IHS and cold plate. If I had a 7980XE that’s a given that the IHS is coming off warranty or not and would replace it with a flat copper IHS. That pigeon poop they put between the IHS and die is horrendous. I saw 15C drop on a 7900X just by delidding and replacing the pigeon poop with conductonaut.


I might track down a Optimus block, but will skip the magnitude. I can't believe EK is asking 200 bucks for that. Any other options?


----------



## JustinThyme

Just about anything is better that a cheap Barrow. The magnitude is priced higher as you can customize it for which side you want flow, different coldplates and jet plates and other custom options. With the Optimus you get what you get.
TechN gets good reviews but I can’t vouch for them personally and IMO they are butt ugly. The HKIV pro does a decent job and was top dog for a long time but falls a 2-3C behind the Optimus and the Magnitude. I will also add that if you go Optimus go for the Sig V2. I tested foundation also and it’s just not suitable for the HEDT platform. Does OK but it’s not as good with HEDT as the Sig V2 or EK magnitude.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have the Sig V2, best block I ever had. 

Keeps the 10980xe tamed haha!


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> Just about anything is better that a cheap Barrow. The magnitude is priced higher as you can customize it for which side you want flow, different coldplates and jet plates and other custom options. With the Optimus you get what you get.
> TechN gets good reviews but I can’t vouch for them personally and IMO they are butt ugly. The HKIV pro does a decent job and was top dog for a long time but falls a 2-3C behind the Optimus and the Magnitude. I will also add that if you go Optimus go for the Sig V2. I tested foundation also and it’s just not suitable for the HEDT platform. Does OK but it’s not as good with HEDT as the Sig V2 or EK magnitude.





MrTOOSHORT said:


> I have the Sig V2, best block I ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps the 10980xe tamed haha!


You guys sound like you know your watercooling. I just started water cooling again last year. Last time I built was in the phenom II, remember I built it around swiftech parts. Are they no relevant anymore or just a lot more players now?

I can't justify 100+ for a block for a overclock bin higher. Maybe I will try the heatkiller IV pro. Seems like the perfect blend between budget and performance, found one for 70. 

All in all I am not disappointed with barrow. All core at 4.7ghz maxing out in the low 80s is good enough for me. Only reason I started using barrow was because the AM4 block and a 2080Ti block for like 100 bucks. I know Ryzen 3rd gen did not produce a lot of heat but was happy running a all core of 4.4ghz on my 3950x and shunt modded 2080Ti with great temps on a 240mm rad and 280mm.


----------



## gtz

Guys I will be retiring my X299 system soon. For Prime day I managed to get a real cheap 3960X, bought it open box and with the prime day 25% discount on open box I paid 770 for it. Though I will not be going to that platform. I sold the 3960X locally for 1025. My hand is just itching to buy a 5900X or 5950X and use the profit towards it. Prob going to post the 9980XE and ASRock Taichi CLX as a combo for like 550 bucks. Taking a hit on the 9980XE but even though it works perfectly it does have a chipped corner.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gtz said:


> Guys I will be retiring my X299 system soon. For Prime day I managed to get a real cheap 3960X, bought it open box and with the prime day 25% discount on open box I paid 770 for it. Though I will not be going to that platform. I sold the 3960X locally for 1025. My hand is just itching to buy a 5900X or 5950X and use the profit towards it. Prob going to post the 9980XE and ASRock Taichi CLX as a combo for like 550 bucks. Taking a hit on the 9980XE but even though it works perfectly it does have a chipped corner.


What are you going to change to next week?  

Good luck on the 5950x system.


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> What are you going to change to next week?
> 
> Good luck on the 5950x system.


I know right. 

Availability on Ryzen 5000 is much better now. Shoot the 5900X lasted 4 days on amazon last week and the 5950X just closed yesterday. AMD.com seems to have them in stock every 2 weeks for at least a day. So just want to try it out.

Honestly I should have kept the 3960X and wait for threadripper 5000. But I posted it on offer up and sold in an hour.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Guys I will be retiring my X299 system soon. For Prime day I managed to get a real cheap 3960X, bought it open box and with the prime day 25% discount on open box I paid 770 for it. Though I will not be going to that platform. I sold the 3960X locally for 1025. My hand is just itching to buy a 5900X or 5950X and use the profit towards it. Prob going to post the 9980XE and ASRock Taichi CLX as a combo for like 550 bucks. Taking a hit on the 9980XE but even though it works perfectly it does have a chipped corner.


Can't say i blame you man. Id jump to a 5950x if upgrading at all


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> You guys sound like you know your watercooling. I just started water cooling again last year. Last time I built was in the phenom II, remember I built it around swiftech parts. Are they no relevant anymore or just a lot more players now?
> 
> I can't justify 100+ for a block for a overclock bin higher. Maybe I will try the heatkiller IV pro. Seems like the perfect blend between budget and performance, found one for 70.
> 
> All in all I am not disappointed with barrow. All core at 4.7ghz maxing out in the low 80s is good enough for me. Only reason I started using barrow was because the AM4 block and a 2080Ti block for like 100 bucks. I know Ryzen 3rd gen did not produce a lot of heat but was happy running a all core of 4.4ghz on my 3950x and shunt modded 2080Ti with great temps on a 240mm rad and 280mm.


I haven't tested on ryzen, but for intel the eisblock xpx is hard to beat for 50 dollars.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Guys I will be retiring my X299 system soon. For Prime day I managed to get a real cheap 3960X, bought it open box and with the prime day 25% discount on open box I paid 770 for it. Though I will not be going to that platform. I sold the 3960X locally for 1025. My hand is just itching to buy a 5900X or 5950X and use the profit towards it. Prob going to post the 9980XE and ASRock Taichi CLX as a combo for like 550 bucks. Taking a hit on the 9980XE but even though it works perfectly it does have a chipped corner.


TRAITOR!!! LOL

Im going to be waiting a bit before I change anything as its all EOL. Sapphire Rapids Im thinking with DDR5. If Im going that far its time for a whole new build although Im not getting off my case and most of my watercooling gear (sure Ill have to buy new blocks) or PSU.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> TRAITOR!!! LOL
> 
> Im going to be waiting a bit before I change anything as its all EOL. Sapphire Rapids Im thinking with DDR5. If Im going that far its time for a whole new build although Im not getting off my case and most of my watercooling gear (sure Ill have to buy new blocks) or PSU.


I think imma wait on the new hedt platform


----------



## gtz

Well decided to move the 9980XE to my daughter's rig. After all that is my dedicated server (eventually). Did not feel like losing my ass on it. It will be ran stock with a dual tower cooler. I also managed to snag 128GB DDR4 3200 on newegg for 340 when they had it for a few hours.









Expired


Expired




www.overclock.net





I think only going to run 64GB on it and flip the other kits on ebay.

So daughters rig will now have 64GB of DDR4 and a 9980XE.

I went ahead and went for a 5900X thru Amazon, should arrive late July.

Will now sell the Taichi CLX and 7800X as a combo for around 250-300 bucks. Going for the 5900X allows me to shave off 250 bucks over the 5950X and lets me keep the 9980XE.

In the mean time I will be pushing the 7800X as far as 3 360mm rads will let me while the 5900X arrives.


----------



## gtz

So the delivery date for the 5900X got pushed back.

Now shows August 28 instead of July.


----------



## JustinThyme

OUCH! I would have thought with the Silicon hoarding now in the past that it would start to filter down. Just not in the US yet evidently. I have noted prices on flewabay for 30XX GPUs dropping dramatically. Saw a STrix 3090 that was going for $3500 sold for $2300 this morning.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That sucks. I can drive down to memory express locally and pick up a 5900x or 5950x on sale too. 5950x $1000 cad. Don’t think I can wait 2 months myself.


----------



## gtz

After really thinking about it, I convinced myself (wife had a hand on it too) that I don't need a new system. 

When the 5900X got pushed back I took it like a sign and canceled the order and decided to keep my 9980XE. Wasting money just to waste it for a side grade is not really worth it.

I do have a new overclock, I have settled for a 4.7Ghz all core and hyper threading. Even though the block is holding me back I am happy with the hottest core only getting 87 degrees after 30 mins stress testing. I also dropped my ram OC to 3800, 1.43 ram voltage is a lot better than 1.5 (if I want to keep the same CAS timings). 

Also have you all noticed the price of used X299 parts recently went up. Even 7000 series went up and boards. Looks like demand went up. This just happened in a course of a week.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm kind of glad you are sticking with the 9980xe, I like reading your updates and what others are saying in this thread!


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> Also have you all noticed the price of used X299 parts recently went up. Even 7000 series went up and boards. Looks like demand went up. This just happened in a course of a week.


linus tech tips posted about the cheap ebay cpus and everyone bought them up. I imagine they'll be back in a bit lol


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I'm kind of glad you are sticking with the 9980xe, I like reading your updates and what others are saying in this thread!


Yeah it has been a fun ride, I will eventually look for a block and see if I can do 4.8ghz daily. But I think I will have to hunt down a stronger PSU. 



D-EJ915 said:


> linus tech tips posted about the cheap ebay cpus and everyone bought them up. I imagine they'll be back in a bit lol


Crazy to think he has that much influence, I noticed it on ebay. Going to look for the video.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Might be a good time to get rid of some of my X299 stuff, then! Been hoarding it like a mfer (I have 4 boards, 2 7940xs, and a 10920X on order at MC). 

Plan is to get rid of two boards with the 7940Xs and keep the 10920X+Omega or Strix II (I want to go back to ATX but the Omega is too cool to get rid of!) until I get board and find a deal on something else. Also should probably get rid of some GPUs to since they seem to be on a down trend.


----------



## D-EJ915

I need to sell my 2nd OC Formula and my 9800x but I'm lazy listing them up for sale lol.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Might be a good time to get rid of some of my X299 stuff, then! Been hoarding it like a mfer (I have 4 boards, 2 7940xs, and a 10920X on order at MC).
> 
> Plan is to get rid of two boards with the 7940Xs and keep the 10920X+Omega or Strix II (I want to go back to ATX but the Omega is too cool to get rid of!) until I get board and find a deal on something else. Also should probably get rid of some GPUs to since they seem to be on a down trend.


Yeah right now would be the perfect time to sell thanks to LTT. Cheapest 7940X are 390 plus 30 bucks shipping, from China. Back then they were low and mid 300s from US sellers. Shoot there was a seller selling 7920X for 249 (I think) and yesterday jumped to 325 and sold out. 

Also boards went up. You rarely see any good open box boards on amazon anymore (or should say priced aggressively) and ebay. On ebay that all start at around 200 instead of 140ish.

You will like the 10920X, they are easy to OC and run cooler. Plus the extra 4 pcie lanes helps with nvme drives. On my Taichi CLX the third slot only works with 10th gen.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I need to sell my 2nd OC Formula and my 9800x but I'm lazy listing them up for sale lol.


Right now will be perfect.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah right now would be the perfect time to sell thanks to LTT. Cheapest 7940X are 390 plus 30 bucks shipping, from China. Back then they were low and mid 300s from US sellers. Shoot there was a seller selling 7920X for 249 (I think) and yesterday jumped to 325 and sold out.
> 
> Also boards went up. You rarely see any good open box boards on amazon anymore (or should say priced aggressively) and ebay. On ebay that all start at around 200 instead of 140ish.
> 
> *You will like the 10920X, they are easy to OC and run cooler.* Plus the extra 4 pcie lanes helps with nvme drives. On my Taichi CLX the third slot only works with 10th gen.


Dang, those prices! $250 would have been a steal esp with the boards we got for the prices we got em.

Really excited for the bold (and better ram clocks, hopefully), I’m tired of the O11 (too cumbersome IMO) and would love to go back to air just to reduce some weight. Was playing around with 10gbe for a “nas” steam folder and want one PC with everything on it that I can EASILY move back and fourth (O11 + full loop is not fun trying to get in and out of my doorway or car). 

The idea is to have other pcs at home connect to the network drives and load games off of there instead of using steam stream.



D-EJ915 said:


> I need to sell my 2nd OC Formula and my 9800x but I'm lazy listing them up for sale lol.


Hmu with a price on the 9800X, _might _ be interested in it (assuming you are okay selling it by itself). Missed out on one open box at amazon that would have been cool to play with (and would likely be much cheaper than the 10920X). I know I just talked about getting rid of stuff, but the 9800X intrigued me.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lol at those prices! $250 would have been a steal esp with the boards we got for the prices we got em.
> 
> Really excited for the bold, I’m tired of the O11 (too cumbersome IMO) and would love to go back to air just to reduce some weight. Was playing around with 10gbe for a “nas” steam folder and want one PC with everything on it that I can EASILY move back and fourth (O11 + full loop is not fun trying to get in and out of my doorway). The idea is to have other pcs at home connect to nas and load games off of that instead of trying to steam stream.
> 
> 
> Hmu with a price on the 9800X, _might _ be interested in it (assuming you are okay selling it by itself). Missed out on one open box at amazon that would have been cool to play with (and would likely be much cheaper than the 10920X). I know I just talked about getting rid of stuff, but the 9800X intrigued me.


The 10920X started it all for me, the one I built for my client stayed cool on a 360mm AIO. I did dial back the original OC, but still 10920X on a AIO. If I remember correctly cache overclocked a lot easier.

So for my daughters rig, even though I don't need to. I want to try one of those Barrow pump block combos and build the loop outside the case. It will basically be a custom AIO. Might want to try one of those for space saving. Do you still have the EVGA Micro? Could build a compact system with it.

Funny you bring up that 9800X, we must have been eyeing that 9800X started watching it when it was 280ish, then dropped to 260, lowest I saw it was 211. What I find weird about it, it was available during prime day but the 25% open box code did not apply to it or the 10920X that was 405ish. Worked on a lot of cpus except those. I missed out on a auction on a 9820X on ebay a few weeks that sold for less than 200 the other, fell asleep on it.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Hmu with a price on the 9800X, _might _ be interested in it (assuming you are okay selling it by itself). Missed out on one open box at amazon that would have been cool to play with (and would likely be much cheaper than the 10920X). I know I just talked about getting rid of stuff, but the 9800X intrigued me.


sure shoot me an offer, don't mind selling separately will be easier on ebay probably anyway


----------



## Vici0us

At that time the reason I didn't build an X299 system was due to expensive mobos, chips weren't exactly cheap either and on top of that you needed a premium air cooler/AIO or custom loop which would make the build way too expensive for my needs. Also back then high core count chips were as popular as they are now days... (also many people wanted to try out Threadripper).. for example now days an AM4 mainstream platform offers 5950X which is a waste of money IMO. Paying so much for a CPU... you'd want it to have much more PCIE lanes. Third gen Threadripper are extremely pricey and X399 lacks single core performance IMO. So maybe X299 wouldn't be such a bad deal now days as long as those CPUs are able to perform on par with third gen Ryzen chips as far as single core performance goes.

As far as memory goes... you will never know how a crappy RAM kit will perform on any system. For example: I had a cheap 16GB 2666mhz CL19 Micron kit which didn't even have heat spreaders and I was able to overclock it to 3600mhz CL17 (1.28V) on MSI X370 Pro Carbon paired with Ryzen 1700X.


----------



## D-EJ915

Vici0us said:


> At that time the reason I didn't build an X299 system was due to expensive mobos, chips weren't exactly cheap either and on top of that you needed a premium air cooler/AIO or custom loop which would make the build way too expensive for my needs. Also back then high core count chips were as popular as they are now days... (also many people wanted to try out Threadripper).. for example now days an AM4 mainstream platform offers 5950X which is a waste of money IMO. Paying so much for a CPU... you'd want it to have much more PCIE lanes. Third gen Threadripper are extremely pricey and X399 lacks single core performance IMO. So maybe X299 wouldn't be such a bad deal now days as long as those CPUs are able to perform on par with third gen Ryzen chips as far as single core performance goes.
> 
> As far as memory goes... you will never know how a crappy RAM kit will perform on any system. For example: I had a cheap 16GB 2666mhz CL19 Micron kit which didn't even have heat spreaders and I was able to overclock it to 3600mhz CL17 (1.28V) on MSI X370 Pro Carbon paired with Ryzen 1700X.


Core performance is nowhere close to 11 series or ryzen 5000, it's not even up there with 8700k or 9900k due to mesh bus. The value in it is the core/dollar, if you don't need that or pcie lanes then the value isn't too good imo.


----------



## gtz

Decided to buy the Heatkiller IV Pro, amazon had an open box deal on one. Figured 58 bucks was ok to try it out.

Let's see how it compares to my 20ish dollar barrow block.

Also happy 4th!!!! Hope everybody has a good time with family and friends


----------



## gtz

So I just bought a 7920x from ebay for 242.










This chip will be replacing the 7800X in my daughter's rig.

If anybody wants a cheap 7800X let me know, will prob post it for 100 once I get the 7920X.

I am literally sitting in my in-laws house bored out of my mind, I guess that is why I'm buying stuff lol. First the block and now the CPU.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> After really thinking about it, I convinced myself (wife had a hand on it too) that I don't need a new system.
> 
> When the 5900X got pushed back I took it like a sign and canceled the order and decided to keep my 9980XE. Wasting money just to waste it for a side grade is not really worth it.
> 
> I do have a new overclock, I have settled for a 4.7Ghz all core and hyper threading. Even though the block is holding me back I am happy with the hottest core only getting 87 degrees after 30 mins stress testing. I also dropped my ram OC to 3800, 1.43 ram voltage is a lot better than 1.5 (if I want to keep the same CAS timings).
> 
> Also have you all noticed the price of used X299 parts recently went up. Even 7000 series went up and boards. Looks like demand went up. This just happened in a course of a week.





D-EJ915 said:


> Core performance is nowhere close to 11 series or ryzen 5000, it's not even up there with 8700k or 9900k due to mesh bus. The value in it is the core/dollar, if you don't need that or pcie lanes then the value isn't too good imo.


Gaming performance literally is like 5-10 fps difference lol. Id take a hedt board all day over a mainstream board. 4 nvmes running full speed with my gpu not being throttled to 8x yes please. The boards are also way better built


----------



## gtz

Once the 7920X arrives I will be swapping motherboards. The Asus Deluxe II will be my new daily driver. 

The ASRock has been great but nvme support is not as great as the Asus. The Asus officially supports the hyper m.2 cards and has a better nvme support. The ASRock might have three NVME slots, but only two are functional with 7000/9000 series CPUs. The Asus board all three slots are functional and officially supports the Hyper M.2 pcie cards. 

The other reason is that little screen that tells you the system info looks awesome.


----------



## gtz

ASRock finally got back to me and said PCIE slot 3 allows bifurcation on the ASRock Taichi CLX. But they warned me since Intel dropped VROC and only Intel nvme were validated that I can potentially run into issues.

I ordered this adapter, was the cheapest one I could find at 50 bucks. The ASUS, ASRock, and Gigabyte are extremely overpriced.
Quad M.2 NVMe PCIe Expansion Card For Intel VROC - AMD Threadripper Motherboard 857426008758 | eBay

I currently own 3 of these drives. 1 as my main boot drive, the other as my daughters boot drive, and one brand new in the box. Lets see if I can get these going in RAID 0.
Amazon.com: HP EX920 M.2 512GB PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D TLC NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) 2YY46AA#ABC: Computers & Accessories

Last year Staples (summer maybe) had these drives super cheap, basically paid around 45 each after the coupon code.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> ASRock finally got back to me and said PCIE slot 3 allows bifurcation on the ASRock Taichi CLX. But they warned me since Intel dropped VROC and only Intel nvme were validated that I can potentially run into issues.
> 
> I ordered this adapter, was the cheapest one I could find at 50 bucks. The ASUS, ASRock, and Gigabyte are extremely overpriced.
> Quad M.2 NVMe PCIe Expansion Card For Intel VROC - AMD Threadripper Motherboard 857426008758 | eBay


My asus one was 55 dollars but they may have discontinued the pcie 3 version for the pcie 4 version unfortunately. bifurcation works fine on my oc formula but never used any other x299 asrock boards, they were one of the only vendors to actually have it in their bios.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> My asus one was 55 dollars but they may have discontinued the pcie 3 version for the pcie 4 version unfortunately. bifurcation works fine on my oc formula but never used any other x299 asrock boards, they were one of the only vendors to actually have it in their bios.


All the ones from the top manufacturers start 100 now. Even the older pcie 3 versions. Yeah I found the BIOS option. Just waiting for the card to try out my 3 drives, I might just buy the 4th.


----------



## sultanofswing

gtz said:


> ASRock finally got back to me and said PCIE slot 3 allows bifurcation on the ASRock Taichi CLX. But they warned me since Intel dropped VROC and only Intel nvme were validated that I can potentially run into issues.
> 
> I ordered this adapter, was the cheapest one I could find at 50 bucks. The ASUS, ASRock, and Gigabyte are extremely overpriced.
> Quad M.2 NVMe PCIe Expansion Card For Intel VROC - AMD Threadripper Motherboard 857426008758 | eBay
> 
> I currently own 3 of these drives. 1 as my main boot drive, the other as my daughters boot drive, and one brand new in the box. Lets see if I can get these going in RAID 0.
> Amazon.com: HP EX920 M.2 512GB PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D TLC NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) 2YY46AA#ABC: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Last year Staples (summer maybe) had these drives super cheap, basically paid around 45 each after the coupon code.


I dabbled with VROC on my setup a few time, Complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## gtz

sultanofswing said:


> I dabbled with VROC on my setup a few time, Complete and utter waste of time.


Did you not get the results you were expecting or hard to setup? I am mostly looking to add more NVME storage. No point in having 40+ lanes and not use them. The quad hyper m.2 card should arrive next Wednesday, will check it out then.

Update:

The 7920X gets delivered today, tonight I will install and test it.

The new HKIV Pro block is also in town, but according UPS the trailer was damaged and shipping will be delayed.


----------



## D-EJ915

vroc is impossible to use, if you really want 1 big drive just use software raid


----------



## gtz

Got the 7920X installed, runs good. 

Did a quick and dirty all core overclock of 4.2 at 1.1 vcore and runs below 80 degrees on the twin tower cooler.

Kinda late, will run more tweaks tomorrow. But I think 4.2-4.3 will be the limit.


----------



## gtz

Alright, so far so good. Loving the 7920X.

Running all core of 4.3Ghz @ 1.115 vcore on the Gelid dual tower. RAM is running at 3600 17-19-19-36 TRFC 540 TREFI maxed TFAW 24. This is the cheap 64GB kit I purchased for 170 when it was on sale on newegg. Very impressed, scores 105Gb/s bandwidth and 57ns latency on Aida64. Again this kit only cost 85 bucks per 32GB kit. Original XMP speeds of 3200 16-20-20. The only downside is this is the first X299 chip I have owned that won't run mesh over 30. I need 1.3 volts on cache just to pass AIDA64 mem benchmark. Settled for 30 and 1.1 cache vcore. Now all I have to do is study up on virtual machines. This machine will have a dual purpose. Will be my daughter main rig and will be my server. 

My main rig is also ready to accept the new Heatkiller IV Pro waterblock, shipping got updated and should arrive tomorrow. Drained the loops and removed the old block. If the Barrow block is as bad as I am told the Heatkiller should drop my temps. Let's see if this will allow me to run 4.8 daily.


----------



## gtz

Block arrived and to my surprise the block was sealed. But that is the only thing I got, nothing else. Just the block in the bubble wrapped envelope. The previous owner must have kept the mounting screws. I will remove the screws from the Barrow block and try it out if not I'm heading out to the hardware store tomorrow and make it work.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Block arrived and to my surprise the block was sealed. But that is the only thing I got, nothing else. Just the block in the bubble wrapped envelope. The previous owner must have kept the mounting screws. I will remove the screws from the Barrow block and try it out if not I'm heading out to the hardware store tomorrow and make it work.


LMAO!!!

Reminds me of the time I bought a D14 on reddit and only got the heatsink in the box. No idea how they thought I was supposed to mount it. Hopefully you can get it all sorted out with your old mounting system. Or you can continue the cycle of stealing the mounting hardware from Amazon!



D-EJ915 said:


> sure shoot me an offer, don't mind selling separately will be easier on ebay probably anyway


Rip, somehow missed the response or I'd have let you know sooner. Putting all non-GPU related purchases on ice right now. Need to reconsider some life choices right now (I feel like a broken record saying this, but I have way too much stuff; really need to Marie Kondo my place up so badly).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Reminds me of the time I bought a D14 on reddit and only got the heatsink in the box. No idea how they thought I was supposed to mount it. Hopefully you can get it all sorted out with your old mounting system. Or you can continue the cycle of stealing the mounting hardware from Amazon!
> 
> 
> Rip, somehow missed the response or I'd have let you know sooner. Putting all non-GPU related purchases on ice right now. Need to reconsider some life choices right now (I feel like a broken record saying this, but I have way too much stuff; really need to Marie Kondo my place up so badly).


I'll figure it out. If the the Barrow ones don't work, I have so many air cooler mounts I will see which x299/X99/X79 works.

I hear you about the spending, but then I see a open box deal and buy it lol. Shoot even the 7920X was an impulse buy. I regretted not buying it when it was 250 in the past that when I saw one for 242 I jumped on it.


----------



## JustinThyme

Vici0us said:


> At that time the reason I didn't build an X299 system was due to expensive mobos, chips weren't exactly cheap either and on top of that you needed a premium air cooler/AIO or custom loop which would make the build way too expensive for my needs. Also back then high core count chips were as popular as they are now days... (also many people wanted to try out Threadripper).. for example now days an AM4 mainstream platform offers 5950X which is a waste of money IMO. Paying so much for a CPU... you'd want it to have much more PCIE lanes. Third gen Threadripper are extremely pricey and X399 lacks single core performance IMO. So maybe X299 wouldn't be such a bad deal now days as long as those CPUs are able to perform on par with third gen Ryzen chips as far as single core performance goes.
> 
> As far as memory goes... you will never know how a crappy RAM kit will perform on any system. For example: I had a cheap 16GB 2666mhz CL19 Micron kit which didn't even have heat spreaders and I was able to overclock it to 3600mhz CL17 (1.28V) on MSI X370 Pro Carbon paired with Ryzen 1700X.


The top tier boards are still expensive but unfortunately a necessary evil if you want to push it. The lower tier just dont have the power. Theres a million opinions on AM4 Vs X299 18 core but they are always biased in one direction or the other. Right now is just a bad time to upgrade with everything at EOL. If I was crossing over to AMD it wouldnt be AM4. The 5950X looks decent enough but one thing Ive noted is Ive not seen any posting up 5GHZ OC on them. They are good for about 4.6GHZ and maybe a few cores boosting a little higher but they wont do 5GHz all cores even with a lower heat signature. Then you hear the operations per clock cycle arguement. Ive not run one and havent found anyone who wants to go head to head just for fun to see what comes out ahead. The reviewers typically run at stock clocks. Well Stock clocks for a 10980XE is 3.0 GHz with 4.6 on the best cores boost out of the box and auto settings. Huge difference when you can cool it effectively and run 5GHz all cores. 

HEDT isnt for everyone. Some do it just because they can and others do it because they need the processing power of more cores. I was on the line about going to the W3175X and Dominus extreme but that CPU with 28 cores is $3K then the mobo is another $1800 and then comes in the inflated cost of ECC ram and two PSUs it takes to run it. While its a beautiful board and the CPU has its place its only place is as a workstation. Not worth a crap for anything else. I use my 18 core system for multiple purposes. Gaming is only about 20% of the use and it does great for my workstation needs as well. If you are just after gaming then I wouldnt recommend HEDT for that when you can get just as good if not better performance out of less expensive chips. Hell the 8700K Still holds its grip in a lot of games and not lagging far behind in others and does it with 6 cores. Most games dont make use of high core count machines. They seem to prefer 4-8 fast cores. Not that 18+ cores wont do just as well so long as you can get the clocks up and they offer up twice as much memory capacity and more importantly bandwith. I was just comparing with some one running AM4 and 4 sticks of ram to my HEDT with 8 sticks and my bandwidth on quad channel was rooughly double. This is something you just cant do on 4 sticks compared to 8 no matter what type of ram it is. This is 3600 Bdie Running at 3800 CL16 without messing with tertiary timings. Just adjusted speed and Top 3 numbers in the timing configurator screen shot. I can probable do a little better If I worked at it but not sure its worth the effort. On the other hand I have a 3800 CL19 kit that wont do XMP. Have to tune it down to 3600. Both Corsair Dominator and Bdie kits (verified by pulling the Heatsinks and looking at the ICs.) So not every Bdie kit is all that. The 3600 seemed to work OK.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> So I just bought a 7920x from ebay for 242.
> 
> View attachment 2516404
> 
> 
> This chip will be replacing the 7800X in my daughter's rig.
> 
> If anybody wants a cheap 7800X let me know, will prob post it for 100 once I get the 7920X.
> 
> I am literally sitting in my in-laws house bored out of my mind, I guess that is why I'm buying stuff lol. First the block and now the CPU.


Just make sure you delid that critter as the TIM between the IHS and die has the thermal properties of toothpaste of more commonly referred to as pigeon poop. My first HEDT chip was a 7900X. The 7900 and 7920 are both low core count dies that are much smaller than the 7940, 7960 and 7980. They get pretty hot even after delidding and using Liquid metal. The issue is getting the heat off the die. Subsequent series 98XX and 109XX are all HCC dies. I got a solid 20C drop after a delidding and conductonaut between the IHS and die. 5GHz was the ceiling on my 7900X. Even with a very good block and overkill loop I couldnt keep the temps in a comfortable range. 5GHZ put me in the mid to high 90s. I ran it 24x7 at 4.7. I get much better results on a 10980XE and run it at 4.7 24x7 and that keep it in the mid 70s under heavy load. 4.8 will put it in the low to mid 80s. I topped out at 5.1 with that one although I think I could have pulled 5.2 out of my a$$ with more juice but that puts it in the 90s. I just dont feel comfortable running it up past 1.4Vcore for another 100MHz. took 1.36 to get to 5.1


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> Just make sure you delid that critter as the TIM between the IHS and die has the thermal properties of toothpaste of more commonly referred to as pigeon poop. My first HEDT chip was a 7900X. The 7900 and 7920 are both low core count dies that are much smaller than the 7940, 7960 and 7980. They get pretty hot even after delidding and using Liquid metal. The issue is getting the heat off the die. Subsequent series 98XX and 109XX are all HCC dies. I got a solid 20C drop after a delidding and conductonaut between the IHS and die. 5GHz was the ceiling on my 7900X. Even with a very good block and overkill loop I couldnt keep the temps in a comfortable range. 5GHZ put me in the mid to high 90s. I ran it 24x7 at 4.7. I get much better results on a 10980XE and run it at 4.7 24x7 and that keep it in the mid 70s under heavy load. 4.8 will put it in the low to mid 80s. I topped out at 5.1 with that one although I think I could have pulled 5.2 out of my a$$ with more juice but that puts it in the 90s. I just dont feel comfortable running it up past 1.4Vcore for another 100MHz. took 1.36 to get to 5.1


The 7920X is the first to uses the HCC (according to everything I have read). This system does not need the mhz. This is my daughter's rig, honestly I am happy with 4.3 considering I am running on a air cooler. 

Also guys update, finished the loop late last night and started doing testing this morning before I headed over to work. The mounting screws from the Barrow block worked. 

Holy crap!!!! The damn Heatkiller block dropped temps by 7-8ish (maybe 10, have to go back a few pages to see) degrees. My hottest cores at 4.7 now max out at 74 and my package temp maxed out at 77. I can only imagine what the Optimus can do.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Rip, somehow missed the response or I'd have let you know sooner. Putting all non-GPU related purchases on ice right now. Need to reconsider some life choices right now (I feel like a broken record saying this, but I have way too much stuff; really need to Marie Kondo my place up so badly).


lol feel you here for sure, I have like 5 extra x299 boards and an actual stack of ddr4 boxes lol


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> The 7920X is the first to uses the HCC (according to everything I have read). This system does not need the mhz. This is my daughter's rig, honestly I am happy with 4.3 considering I am running on a air cooler.
> 
> Also guys update, finished the loop late last night and started doing testing this morning before I headed over to work. The mounting screws from the Barrow block worked.
> 
> Holy crap!!!! The damn Heatkiller block dropped temps by 7-8ish (maybe 10, have to go back a few pages to see) degrees. My hottest cores at 4.7 now max out at 74 and my package temp maxed out at 77. I can only imagine what the Optimus can do.


The 7920 is indeed HCC chip. For skylake, 6-10 is LCC, 12-18 is HCC, 20-28 is XCC


----------



## gtz

4.8ghz daily is now a thing for me!!!!!! I am still tweaking voltages so the temps should drop a bit. I just went with a 1.325 vcore to make sure it was stable for the 30min stress test. 88C on package temp and 87C on the hottest cores!!!!!

Will post a few benches screenies here shortly.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> The 7920X is the first to uses the HCC (according to everything I have read). This system does not need the mhz. This is my daughter's rig, honestly I am happy with 4.3 considering I am running on a air cooler.
> 
> Also guys update, finished the loop late last night and started doing testing this morning before I headed over to work. The mounting screws from the Barrow block worked.
> 
> Holy crap!!!! The damn Heatkiller block dropped temps by 7-8ish (maybe 10, have to go back a few pages to see) degrees. My hottest cores at 4.7 now max out at 74 and my package temp maxed out at 77. I can only imagine what the Optimus can do.


If you dont need the speed its all good (it will still run far hotter without a Delid and pigeon poop replacement even at stock speeds), my mistake if its the HCC die. I could have sworn the two little guys were LCC and it makes taking the heat off the die impossible. 99XX and after are all HCC dies. They seem to just bin what will work on 18 cores and work their way down now just disabling cores as they go on bins. The 9940X seemed to be the sweet spot for 99XX as far as core count and still being able to get to the 5GHz mark easily. 109XX, pretty much everything will run 5GHz if you have the cooling power to cool it.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> The 7920X is the first to uses the HCC (according to everything I have read). This system does not need the mhz. This is my daughter's rig, honestly I am happy with 4.3 considering I am running on a air cooler.
> 
> Also guys update, finished the loop late last night and started doing testing this morning before I headed over to work. The mounting screws from the Barrow block worked.
> 
> Holy crap!!!! The damn Heatkiller block dropped temps by 7-8ish (maybe 10, have to go back a few pages to see) degrees. My hottest cores at 4.7 now max out at 74 and my package temp maxed out at 77. I can only imagine what the Optimus can do.


The Optimus and magnitude will get you 2-3C improvement at best (HeatKiller is still a very good block) but beware they are both very temperamental on TIM application (less is more) and mount has to be spot on with a pain staking process of just getting it against the IHS and two diagonal screws to just touch then do the same with the others then 1/2 turn working it like a car tire diagonally. Otherwise you wont get a good mount. I spent a lot of time testing out both of them. The Optimus bow is flat across horizontally, repeatedly. This is something I never had issue with on the HeatKiller. The Magnitude is conical from the center out due to the way they finish the cold plates on a lathe. In the end they are both comparable out of the box. Afterward I went flatter without lapping and I ran the Sig V2 with the inner oring pulled and got better results so order a magnitude flat cold plate that isnt exactly flat and for my particular IHS thats the best performer without lapping and what resides in my system. I bought a flat SigV2 that was the worst performer of all on my chip but they never advertised it for anything but Flat IHS. Just thought I would give it a try as they called my name out in a post and offered just the block and later recanted it in a rather nasty PM banter. One thing I, as well as both manufacturers agreed on is the IHS curvature varies from one to the next even with the same SKU. If you get one that runs good stick with it. If you are getting hottest core at 4.7 maxing out at 74 Id stick with what you have. Thats about the best I could achieve with a 10980XE on the Optimus and Magnitude blocks out of the box, random manufacturing samples. EK was kind enough to provide me with one, I had to buy one of each of the Optimus Foundation and Sig V2 as the best they would offer was pass around blocks which I find unacceptable for comparison testing. You dont know where its been and what its been exposed to or if its been modified even if it wasnt from the people who used it before. Manufacturers are known to tweak testing samples. I just wanted off the shelf like everyone else gets.

Optimus makes decent blocks but they arent the save all works perfectly on anything. Unfortunately thats something you have to find out for yourself. I did and have 3 optimus CPU blocks collecting dust and one Optimus cold plate with no nickel plating on the fins, peeled off like a banana but they did replace it free of charge and expedited shipping via USPS priority but its mounted to a SigV2 collecting dust.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> The Optimus and magnitude will get you 2-3C improvement at best (HeatKiller is still a very good block) but beware they are both very temperamental on TIM application (less is more) and mount has to be spot on with a pain staking process of just getting it against the IHS and two diagonal screws to just touch then do the same with the others then 1/2 turn working it like a car tire diagonally. Otherwise you wont get a good mount. I spent a lot of time testing out both of them. The Optimus bow is flat across horizontally, repeatedly. This is something I never had issue with on the HeatKiller. The Magnitude is conical from the center out due to the way they finish the cold plates on a lathe. In the end they are both comparable out of the box. Afterward I went flatter without lapping and I ran the Sig V2 with the inner oring pulled and got better results so order a magnitude flat cold plate that isnt exactly flat and for my particular IHS thats the best performer without lapping and what resides in my system. I bought a flat SigV2 that was the worst performer of all on my chip but they never advertised it for anything but Flat IHS. Just thought I would give it a try as they called my name out in a post and offered just the block and later recanted it in a rather nasty PM banter. One thing I, as well as both manufacturers agreed on is the IHS curvature varies from one to the next even with the same SKU. If you get one that runs good stick with it. If you are getting hottest core at 4.7 maxing out at 74 Id stick with what you have. Thats about the best I could achieve with a 10980XE on the Optimus and Magnitude blocks out of the box, random manufacturing samples. EK was kind enough to provide me with one, I had to buy one of each of the Optimus Foundation and Sig V2 as the best they would offer was pass around blocks which I find unacceptable for comparison testing. You dont know where its been and what its been exposed to or if its been modified even if it wasnt from the people who used it before. Manufacturers are known to tweak testing samples. I just wanted off the shelf like everyone else gets.
> 
> Optimus makes decent blocks but they arent the save all works perfectly on anything. Unfortunately thats something you have to find out for yourself. I did and have 3 optimus CPU blocks collecting dust and one Optimus cold plate with no nickel plating on the fins, peeled off like a banana but they did replace it free of charge and expedited shipping via USPS priority but its mounted to a SigV2 collecting dust.


Yeah I am very happy with the results, I get crazy benchmark results at 4.8Ghz. I am now trying to bench at 4.9ghz and 5.0 but I am running into weird issues. 

First is issue, I booted to 4.9Ghz and 1.35vcore (my 9980XE is not the best overclocker) ran some benches and decided to reboot and go for 5.0. 5.0 would boot but both of my nvme drives were not recognized in the BIOS. I have never really ram into this issue on any platform. So I move on and decide to go back to 4.9. Well 4.9 is hit or miss, nvme drives sometimes recognized and others not. 

Issue 2, I decided to load up my 4.8Ghz profile. Everything worked perfectly or so I thought. Main OS drive works perfectly but my secondary 1TB game/benchmark drive is toast. It is not even recognized anymore. The bios sees it as a 2GB Marvell drive which I am assuming is the controller. Decided to try it on another computer, nothing. This is a fairly new drive and has not given me any issues leading into this. Don't know if me pushing the CPU killed it, don't know how but seems coincidental.

I have a back up SATA drive, so 4.8 works fine. But know as soon as I move up a notch I lose the remaining nvme drive again. 

I honestly don't know why this is happening.


----------



## JustinThyme

Ive had this happen before with the drive. Double check in disk manager that its initialized. Not the same scenario but had a VROC raid0 get broken so I dont use that as the OS any longer and better off for it. Went to a 980GB 905P AIC card. I was using the VROC with 2x 380GB M.2 drives in the DIMM.2 slot. Now I just use them for game installs still in VROC with blaziing sequential speed but the raid kills the latency and along with that drops the 4k speed but still twice as fast as a Samsung. rebuilt the array no problems. Intel app shows 100% health. Mine happened over a windows feature update for the Xbox that I didnt look to see what it was for. Of course that one went to the hidden list after recovery. Ive not seen those issues. Normally if the OC doesnt work it just wont post, will BSOD right after windows loads or BSOD after you run a bench. 1.35 is getting up there. I ran 1.36 to get to 5.1 on my 10980XE but chickened out after that. I see some posting higher OCs but they are up around 1.4 and beyond and when I see their temps they are using LN2 or one hell of a chiller when the reported temp is 0C. I ran mine 24x7 at 4.8 for awhile then backed it off to 4.7 for daily use as I noted that 100Mhz didnt make much of a diffence. I lose like 400 points in CB23 down from 29200 to 28800 and runs 4-5C cooler. sitting at 1.185Vcore. It ran 1.180 but I got occasional dumps so jacked it to 1.185 and havent had an issue since. My 9940X ran 5.1 at 1.300Vcore and that was the ceiling on the silicon. Jacked it to 1.35 and 52 and it wouldn't post. (found myself at the F1 prompt) Didn't want to try any higher. 
What MOBO and BIOS?
Failure of the drive may be coincidental. Watch out on the bargain drives. Ive not had much luck with them. Sitting waiting for a WD SN750 1TB that the controller crapped out of nowhere. Sent it off for RMA months ago. All I get when I check for the RMA status is in progress. Were not talking 2 months, more like 6 months. They wanted pics of the drive before even issuing an RMA number. Pulled the top off the heatsink before I sent it out just to look and the controller popped right off. Crappy wave solder job. Everything in my rig is now either Intel 905P (960GB AIC and the two 380GB M.2 and a 480GB U2 running on an AIC to U2 adapter because the R6EE lost the U2 port and gave me two more SATA ports I dont use. Wut da fut do I need 8 sata ports for?) or 2x Samsung 970Evo plus 1TB M.2 or a butt load (5) of 2.5 inch 1TB 860EVOs with 3 empty sata slots, would rather have had the U2.


----------



## gtz

I broke something going for 4.9+.

My tried and true 4.6 core/3.2 uncore/3800 ram is now unstable. Only stock is stable, I reinstalled windows on one of my new drives and same issues. Even at 4.6, the damn computer restarts during any bench. 

I flew to close to the sun I guess. None of my saved profiles work. RAM won't even run stable at XMP of 3200.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Unplug the psu power cable. Take out the cmos battery, press and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Leave cmos battery out for a couple hours to make sure. This clears the board of a bad oc. 

Pushing too far in oc can bork stuff on the board making it seem you hurt your chip, ram ect.


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Unplug the psu power cable. Take out the cmos battery, press and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Leave cmos battery out for a couple hours to make sure. This clears the board of a bad oc.
> 
> Pushing too far in oc can bork stuff on the board making it seem you hurt your chip, ram ect.


Will try, honestly kinda embarrassed I did not think of it. Usually only do this whenever the system won't boot.


----------



## gtz

Everything back to normal, I also went ahead and updated the BIOS to the new one released earlier this month.

I am doing baby steps. Started with 4.6 core/3.1 cache, 3600 CL15 RAM. Passed TM5 and CB23 on loop. Also hottest it got was 68 degrees, kinda impressive. 

I might just call it and stay here for 24/7, will also stabilize 4.8/3.2/4000 CL15 again for benches. I want sub 49 latancy and 120gb/s plus on AIDA 64 and 11000+ on Cinebench 20 again. Just makes me feel warm and cozy.

I will not attempt 4.9+ again, that just caused me all kinds of headaches. Though seeing a 11450 score in Cinebench 20 was real nice.


----------



## gtz

Check out my new stable 4.8ghz runs. After 20 min looped stress test hottest cores are mid 80s. 




























Like I said, I will not be attempting 4.9 or above ever again. To many headaches lol. Even though 4.8/4000 ram is stable and with good temps, voltages are to high for my comfort.

My new 24/7 OC is 4.7 Core/3.2 Cache/3600 RAM. The voltage compared to the 4.8/3.2/4000 profile is massive. Just RAM alone is a big difference, 1.375 vs 1.5125.


----------



## JustinThyme

Mid 80s is respectable. I got just a little lower at 4.8 but not by much.
Yeah theres a ceiling with every chip where you hit one step thats just too much of an increase. for me thats at 4.8. 4.9 isnt too stupid but it kicks me up to the upper 80s and low 90s depending on what Im running. CB doenst push it too hard. See what you get with Blender bench, its about 25 mins give or take of AVX workload. Thats what I used for all my block testing at 4.8 with no AVX offset. All chip[s have their limits. I got lucky twice in a row but never such luck until the last two. The 7900X did 5.0 which is good for that chip as the LCC die is just too hot to tame. Cant get the heat off the smaller die.

Your ram ia kicking my rams ass though, a little more banwidth but 12ms faster in the latency department. All I've achieved is 3800 16,17,17,39, 2T with 110, 95, 98 and 60nS on an 8x8GB kit. but I never went batsh!t crazy on the Vram. 1.4 was it although I know it can take more. It doesnt like going over 35C. Maybe when I get my cooling rearranced with fans as intake up top blowing down on my VRM sink and ram I can run it up a little more and get a little better but its doing better than two other kits I tried.

4.7, 3.2 and 3600 is where I live. Everyone is cool and happy.


----------



## sultanofswing

JustinThyme said:


> The Optimus and magnitude will get you 2-3C improvement at best (HeatKiller is still a very good block) but beware they are both very temperamental on TIM application (less is more) and mount has to be spot on with a pain staking process of just getting it against the IHS and two diagonal screws to just touch then do the same with the others then 1/2 turn working it like a car tire diagonally. Otherwise you wont get a good mount. I spent a lot of time testing out both of them. The Optimus bow is flat across horizontally, repeatedly. This is something I never had issue with on the HeatKiller. The Magnitude is conical from the center out due to the way they finish the cold plates on a lathe. In the end they are both comparable out of the box. Afterward I went flatter without lapping and I ran the Sig V2 with the inner oring pulled and got better results so order a magnitude flat cold plate that isnt exactly flat and for my particular IHS thats the best performer without lapping and what resides in my system. I bought a flat SigV2 that was the worst performer of all on my chip but they never advertised it for anything but Flat IHS. Just thought I would give it a try as they called my name out in a post and offered just the block and later recanted it in a rather nasty PM banter. One thing I, as well as both manufacturers agreed on is the IHS curvature varies from one to the next even with the same SKU. If you get one that runs good stick with it. If you are getting hottest core at 4.7 maxing out at 74 Id stick with what you have. Thats about the best I could achieve with a 10980XE on the Optimus and Magnitude blocks out of the box, random manufacturing samples. EK was kind enough to provide me with one, I had to buy one of each of the Optimus Foundation and Sig V2 as the best they would offer was pass around blocks which I find unacceptable for comparison testing. You dont know where its been and what its been exposed to or if its been modified even if it wasnt from the people who used it before. Manufacturers are known to tweak testing samples. I just wanted off the shelf like everyone else gets.
> 
> Optimus makes decent blocks but they arent the save all works perfectly on anything. Unfortunately thats something you have to find out for yourself. I did and have 3 optimus CPU blocks collecting dust and one Optimus cold plate with no nickel plating on the fins, peeled off like a banana but they did replace it free of charge and expedited shipping via USPS priority but its mounted to a SigV2 collecting dust.


I absolutely hate the Heatkiller mounting method, I have to use Pliers to get it tight as it's so hard to tighten down I lose skin on my fingers.


----------



## JustinThyme

sultanofswing said:


> I absolutely hate the Heatkiller mounting method, I have to use Pliers to get it tight as it's so hard to tighten down I lose skin on my fingers.


If you hate heat killer you will hate Optimus even More. Heat Killer has some big nasty knobs to grab where Optimus are small with no depth to the knurling.
Optimus on the left. HK on the right. If the HK would have fit through the Optimus holes I’d rather use those. The feeling of the weight between the two puts the HK screws much more sturdy and substantial and they actually come out in one piece instead of having to wrestle the posts off of the heads.


----------



## sultanofswing

JustinThyme said:


> If you hate heat killer you will hate Optimus even More. Heat Killer has some big nasty knobs to grab where Optimus are small with no depth to the knurling.
> Optimus on the left. HK on the right. If the HK would have fit through the Optimus holes I’d rather use those. The feeling of the weight between the two puts the HK screws much more sturdy and substantial and they actually come out in one piece instead of having to wrestle the posts off of the heads.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517672


Yea mine look like the normal ones on the right, They definitely take a lot of effort.


----------



## JustinThyme

Any of the ones with thumb screws and no tools are bit more difficult than those using hex heads or screwdriver tips. Pretty much everything EK needs tools. I do find the HK a bit easier to get leverage on with better knurling on the tops. One cheat is when you get to the point where they are getting a bit difficult is a small pair of pliers but you have to make sure you dont get carried away. The mounts on the EK magnitude are much easier when you have the correct sixed hex bit that fits in a small offset screwdriver, only trade name I know of is a "Chapman" Like a mini ratchet that makes it a lot easier even though you are using tools. Gets old with the regular hex key they send with them. The IFixit kits make it easier but the chapman is the shiznit for those but again you can get a lot of leverage so you have to be sure your not torqueing the tires on a dragster. I have a craftsman offset screwdriver kit that has 3 wrenches. Flat, 45 inside and 45 outside bends. In the PC its always the 45 outside bend. Works great. Here's a generic pic of my kit when it was still the real craftsman, not the junk you get today. It only comes with a few bits but all the bits from the IFIXIT fit in there perfectly. There is also the option of a mini battery operated screwdriver that I use on my other expensive hobby of RC cars but if you let that get away from you then you have screwed the pooch. This at least give you a feel of where you are at, just be careful you don't use the GI joe with the Kungfu grip on it. Been using these in electronics so long Ive mastered the wrist pounds setting on my left and right hands. They are also great for those screws you can get to with a regular tool.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Any of the ones with thumb screws and no tools are bit more difficult than those using hex heads or screwdriver tips. Pretty much everything EK needs tools. I do find the HK a bit easier to get leverage on with better knurling on the tops. One cheat is when you get to the point where they are getting a bit difficult is a small pair of pliers but you have to make sure you dont get carried away. The mounts on the EK magnitude are much easier when you have the correct sixed hex bit that fits in a small offset screwdriver, only trade name I know of is a "Chapman" Like a mini ratchet that makes it a lot easier even though you are using tools. Gets old with the regular hex key they send with them. The IFixit kits make it easier but the chapman is the shiznit for those but again you can get a lot of leverage so you have to be sure your not torqueing the tires on a dragster. I have a craftsman offset screwdriver kit that has 3 wrenches. Flat, 45 inside and 45 outside bends. In the PC its always the 45 outside bend. Works great. Here's a generic pic of my kit when it was still the real craftsman, not the junk you get today. It only comes with a few bits but all the bits from the IFIXIT fit in there perfectly. There is also the option of a mini battery operated screwdriver that I use on my other expensive hobby of RC cars but if you let that get away from you then you have screwed the pooch. This at least give you a feel of where you are at, just be careful you don't use the GI joe with the Kungfu grip on it. Been using these in electronics so long Ive mastered the wrist pounds setting on my left and right hands. They are also great for those screws you can get to with a regular tool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2517707


I went to the hardware store and used a direct die plate for the backplate  regular ole thumb nuts and running naked 7900


----------



## o1dschoo1




----------



## JustinThyme

Oh the burn in my virgin eyes! I didnt know we could post nekked pics in here! LOL
Sometimes the hardware store is a good choice.


----------



## gtz

PSA:

Don't ever buy the IO Crest SI-PEX40161. 










Does not work.

So I got a hold of a 5900X and MSI B550 Carbon locally for 625. I will either sell the 9980XE (already posted here) or the 7920X. Whichever sells first I guess. I already found a buyer for the board, having warranty and a invoice really helped sell that quick.

Now here is the the exciting part, going to push the snot out of the 5900X. I have never had this much cooling power in the past. 3 360 rads should be enough, hoping for a all core OC of 4.8ghz. Power delivery system on the MSI board is impressive for only being B550 series board, it has 12 60amp power stages. 

I am keeping 1 X299 system with the Asus Deluxe II. It will either have the 9980XE or 7920X. Who knows, maybe after I'm done with the 5900X I might go back to the X299.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> PSA:
> 
> Don't ever buy the IO Crest SI-PEX40161.
> 
> View attachment 2517773
> 
> 
> Does not work.
> 
> So I got a hold of a 5900X and MSI B550 Carbon locally for 625. I will either sell the 9980XE (already posted here) or the 7920X. Whichever sells first I guess. I already found a buyer for the board, having warranty and a invoice really helped sell that quick.
> 
> Now here is the the exciting part, going to push the snot out of the 5900X. I have never had this much cooling power in the past. 3 360 rads should be enough, hoping for a all core OC of 4.8ghz. Power delivery system on the MSI board is impressive for only being B550 series board, it has 12 60amp power stages.
> 
> I am keeping 1 X299 system with the Asus Deluxe II. It will either have the 9980XE or 7920X. Who knows, maybe after I'm done with the 5900X I might go back to the X299.


Only one of these I ever got to work was the ASUS hyperx16. I sent it back though as at the time there were no optane drives in M.2 past the 32GB buffer drives. I put 4 of those in and they worked, also put 4 280GB U2 drives with M.2 adapters that also worked but looked like crap with the lid off and cables everywhere. Got lighting fast sequential reads past 10GB/S but the raid kills the latency. Sent it all back. Now you can hardly find a hyperx16 card. They are OK to put non Intel drives in, just can’t boot from them.


----------



## gtz

Taking apart this bad boy, both the 9980XE and Taichi CLX are sold. End of am era (not really, still own another X299 system).


----------



## o1dschoo1

New daily ram cache clock


----------



## o1dschoo1

Also my best cinebench score with this setup yet


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Also my best cinebench score with this setup yet
> View attachment 2517940


Nice

Loved how you got your TRFC to 300, my b die kits need crazy voltage to go below 320. 

What voltage are you running on you ram?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice
> 
> Loved how you got your TRFC to 300, my b die kits need crazy voltage to go below 320.
> 
> What voltage are you running on you ram?


1.45


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> 1.45


Looks similar to my settings for my 3800 profile.

My kit is weird, it can do 4000 CL15 but won't even boot at 3600CL14.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Looks similar to my settings for my 3800 profile.
> 
> My kit is weird, it can do 4000 CL15 but won't even boot at 3600CL14.


i cant boot 4k on either x299 board  ik the ram will do it though. Does 3800, cl14 1.52v


----------



## gtz

I know this is no longer relevant to this thread but man do dual channel boards look sad.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I know this is no longer relevant to this thread but man do dual channel boards look sad.
> 
> View attachment 2518030


only reason i wont go threadripper is the mainstream has dual channel/low pcie lanes and the trx4 stuff is only 3rd gen ryzen... i want a 5950x on a workstation board lol.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> only reason i wont go threadripper is the mainstream has dual channel/low pcie lanes and the trx4 stuff is only 3rd gen ryzen... i want a 5950x on a workstation board lol.


Wait until the next releases roll out. I’m sure both sides of the fence will have new stuff out. I’m hanging where I am for now. Can’t see the logic of going from one end of life platform to another. Socket 1200 is the only thing that isn’t EOL and I’m not overly impressed. If AMD produces something with enough cores on a HEDT platform that will clock worth a crap I’d consider it. For the immediate future I’m sticking with my X299 and 10980XE. 5950X looks tempting but can’t get the clocks and no quad channel Ram. Yeah I’m aware of all the reviews but none of the reviews account for my 10980XE at 5.1GHz all cores. If I had to go AMD right this second it would be a TRX for the workstation aspect but again, they don’t clock for sheet and not very versatile. They will run the crap out of workstation loads just over the core count but lack in things like gaming that fares better with 6-8 cores over 5GHz. Only thing I’m seeing at the minute that has my interest is sapphire rapids with DDR5. We will see where it goes but right now there’s nothing worth dumping my rig over. I’ve got too much $$ in it and it kicks ass at everything I throw at it and will for some time. I’m thinking an easy 2+ Years before I’ll feel the urge or need to change. What I’m certain if though is right this moment it’s the worst time in the history of PCs to build a new rig. Literally everything but the socket 1200 is EOL.

From what I’ve read AMDs next move is pulling an Intel with a Ryzen refresh. Be nice to see them get the clocks up.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Wait until the next releases roll out. I’m sure both sides of the fence will have new stuff out. I’m hanging where I am for now. Can’t see the logic of going from one end of life platform to another. Socket 1200 is the only thing that isn’t EOL and I’m not overly impressed. If AMD produces something with enough cores on a HEDT platform that will clock worth a crap I’d consider it. For the immediate future I’m sticking with my X299 and 10980XE. 5950X looks tempting but can’t get the clocks and no quad channel Ram. Yeah I’m aware of all the reviews but none of the reviews account for my 10980XE at 5.1GHz all cores. If I had to go AMD right this second it would be a TRX for the workstation aspect but again, they don’t clock for sheet and not very versatile. They will run the crap out of workstation loads just over the core count but lack in things like gaming that fares better with 6-8 cores over 5GHz. Only thing I’m seeing at the minute that has my interest is sapphire rapids with DDR5. We will see where it goes but right now there’s nothing worth dumping my rig over. I’ve got too much $$ in it and it kicks ass at everything I throw at it and will for some time. I’m thinking an easy 2+ Years before I’ll feel the urge or need to change. What I’m certain if though is right this moment it’s the worst time in the history of PCs to build a new rig. Literally everything but the socket 1200 is EOL.
> 
> From what I’ve read AMDs next move is pulling an Intel with a Ryzen refresh. Be nice to see them get the clocks up.


Pretty much. my 7900x is close to beating a 1950x 16core in cinebench and thats only at 4.7. i could only imagine what a 10980xe at 5.1 is like


----------



## o1dschoo1

Bout to swap back over to my x299 apex and see what it can clock to


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Pretty much. my 7900x is close to beating a 1950x 16core in cinebench and thats only at 4.7. i could only imagine what a 10980xe at 5.1 is like


Surprised you can get it to 4.7 unless it’s been delisted. Got my 7900X to 5GHz but holy crap what a hot littler bugger. Cooling loop and block are plenty capable of cooling. It’s just getting the heat off the die. 10980XE did just over 32K CB23 at 5.1. Hell it will do 29K at 4.8 without breaking a sweat. Run it 30 minutes at 4.8 and it’s low 80s on hottest core. My 7900x at 5GHz was Damn close to TDP and throttling. Too toasty for my comfort but it’s a decent chip and bin. Had to delid it though and replace the pigeon poop to get that far though. Before that it was cooking breakfast at 4.6.

Still have that chip and a 9940X that was a good clocker. Haven’t had the balls to push my 10980XE past 5.1. That takes 1.36 but I’ve seen some push it higher at like 1.45Vcore. Maybe I’ll give it a go this winter when its cold and I can stick the MORA3 420 in the Window when it -10C out. I was screwing around the other night at 5.1 ducting the MORA with a window AC. Don’t have enough power up there. Kept tripping 20A breaker.

Guess I’m gonna have to run another circuit up but it’s a PITA! Getting from basement to attic is easy. I have an open chase from and abandoned natural gas flue from old furnace snd water heater. They are both replaced with high efficiency models that vent out at ground level with PVC pipe. That still amazes me that it uses up all the heat so well that if can be vented with PVC.

My problem is where my PC sits now the power outlets are on a wall on the backside of a vaulted ceiling on the second floor. Only other option is trying to get it fished up and outside wall where there’s already an outlet I can pull out and put a rework box in from the first floor right under. That’s easier that the backside of the vaulted ceiling. Either way I take it that far and I’m pulling up 2x 20A circuits to add to the one dedicated that’s already there. That I pulled up a couple of years ago but it’s on the front side of the vaulted ceiling with nothing but my 2200VA ups plugged into it with a long a$$ cord running behind the big L desk the wifey bought about 15 years ago. Can’t turn that monster loose. Hard to find solid wood furniture that’s made that well anymore unless you make it yourself. I can build like crazy but a cabinet maker is a little out of my league and my wife won’t allow a crude built desk although she liked my skills when it came to finishing out 1500sqft of basement. Big difference though. Framing out walls and hanging dry wall is easy.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Surprised you can get it to 4.7 unless it’s been delisted. Got my 7900X to 5GHz but holy crap what a hot littler bugger. Cooling loop and block are plenty capable of cooling. It’s just getting the heat off the die. 10980XE did just over 32K CB23 at 5.1. Hell it will do 29K at 4.8 without breaking a sweat. Run it 30 minutes at 4.8 and it’s low 80s on hottest core. My 7900x at 5GHz was Damn close to TDP and throttling. Too toasty for my comfort but it’s a decent chip and bin. Had to delid it though and replace the pigeon poop to get that far though. Before that it was cooking breakfast at 4.6.
> 
> Still have that chip and a 9940X that was a good clocker. Haven’t had the balls to push my 10980XE past 5.1. That takes 1.36 but I’ve seen some push it higher at like 1.45Vcore. Maybe I’ll give it a go this winter when its cold and I can stick the MORA3 420 in the Window when it -10C out. I was screwing around the other night at 5.1 ducting the MORA with a window AC. Don’t have enough power up there. Kept tripping 20A breaker.
> 
> Guess I’m gonna have to run another circuit up but it’s a PITA! Getting from basement to attic is easy. I have an open chase from and abandoned natural gas flue from old furnace snd water heater. They are both replaced with high efficiency models that vent out at ground level with PVC pipe. That still amazes me that it uses up all the heat so well that if can be vented with PVC.
> 
> My problem is where my PC sits now the power outlets are on a wall on the backside of a vaulted ceiling on the second floor. Only other option is trying to get it fished up and outside wall where there’s already an outlet I can pull out and put a rework box in from the first floor right under. That’s easier that the backside of the vaulted ceiling. Either way I take it that far and I’m pulling up 2x 20A circuits to add to the one dedicated that’s already there. That I pulled up a couple of years ago but it’s on the front side of the vaulted ceiling with nothing but my 2200VA ups plugged into it with a long a$$ cord running behind the big L desk the wifey bought about 15 years ago. Can’t turn that monster loose. Hard to find solid wood furniture that’s made that well anymore unless you make it yourself. I can build like crazy but a cabinet maker is a little out of my league and my wife won’t allow a crude built desk although she liked my skills when it came to finishing out 1500sqft of basement. Big difference though. Framing out walls and hanging dry wall is easy.


Its direct die cooled.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Its direct die cooled.


That works too! I tried direct die but couldn't find a plate to work and didnt want to saw off the corners on my socket on the MOBO. TheDer8auer plate was sheet. One other guy made some decent ones but the name is slipping me. I had to sand that one down to get a lower profile but the damn plastic stabs on the socket were still in the way.


----------



## gtz

Who wants to see a 12 core shoot out??

I'm not the best with proper testing methods but could compare the games I own between both computers.

7920X/Asus X299 Deluxe II

VS

5900X/MSI B550 Carbon

I would use the same ram b die kit on both.

Running 3733 CL15 on the X299 (memory controller sucks)

Running 3800 CL15 on AM4 (only 2 sticks, the board can't run the 4 sticks above 3600)

I think I'm going to buy one of those Barrow pump block combos for space savings on my daughters rig.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Who wants to see a 12 core shoot out??
> 
> I'm not the best with proper testing methods but could compare the games I own between both computers.
> 
> 7920X/Asus X299 Deluxe II
> 
> VS
> 
> 5900X/MSI B550 Carbon
> 
> I would use the same ram b die kit on both.
> 
> Running 3733 CL15 on the X299 (memory controller sucks)
> 
> Running 3800 CL15 on AM4 (only 2 sticks, the board can't run the 4 sticks above 3600)
> 
> I think I'm going to buy one of those Barrow pump block combos for space savings on my daughters rig.


Yes super curious. Max clock both i wonder if x299 can make up for the ipc difference


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yes super curious. Max clock both i wonder if x299 can make up for the ipc difference


Yeah once I get the block I will do comparisons.


----------



## JustinThyme

Always interested in comparisons between everything.


----------



## o1dschoo1

so my 7900x bit the dust... any of you guys willing to sell a x299 cpu ? this 7800x blows lol


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> so my 7900x bit the dust... any of you guys willing to sell a x299 cpu ? this 7800x blows lol


What happened?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> What happened?


No idea it wont boot now. Tried my 7800x and its booting just fine


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@o1dschoo1 I got a delidded and a non-delidded 7940X; HMU if you want either. Have not played with the non-delidded one at all (got it from GTZ and never found a use for it).


----------



## gtz

Impulse buying strikes again!!!!










Actually this is going to be used for a budget build. My oldest brother's computer has not been upgraded in 10+ years. Still running on a Phenom II 1035T and a glorious ati 4870. Computer kicked the bucket a few weeks ago. It is so old I don't want to trouble shoot it.

He has a 400-500 budget, original plan was a cheap b350 Ryzen 1700 combo but stumbled across this gigabyte board last night. The goal here is for this computer to last just as long as the phenom II system. Me putting 8GB of DDR2 in that system I feel is what helped it and running on a Hexa core. I have been in contact with a Chinese seller and can have a 10 core ES Skylake x CPU for 80 bucks, and gave me a list of what of what bios work on the giga ud4. I am not concerned running a ES chip, ran plenty of those in the past. The maximum all core turbo is 3.2 and single core 3.9 on the ES and not overclockable. He is not going to be a hardcore gamer, his favorite games are RTS (StarCraft, DOTA, etc) and I feel the chip will be fine and being 10 cores should last just as long. Graphics card will be whatever is leftover on the budget but hoping for a RX470 or something along those lines.

I feel confident this 10 core paired with 32GB of ram should last him well. Keep you all updated.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Impulse buying strikes again!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2518851
> 
> 
> Actually this is going to be used for a budget build. My oldest brother's computer has not been upgraded in 10+ years. Still running on a Phenom II 1035T and a glorious ati 4870. Computer kicked the bucket a few weeks ago. It is so old I don't want to trouble shoot it.
> 
> He has a 400-500 budget, original plan was a cheap b350 Ryzen 1700 combo but stumbled across this gigabyte board last night. The goal here is for this computer to last just as long as the phenom II system. Me putting 8GB of DDR2 in that system I feel is what helped it and running on a Hexa core. I have been in contact with a Chinese seller and can have a 10 core ES Skylake x CPU for 80 bucks, and gave me a list of what of what bios work on the giga ud4. I am not concerned running a ES chip, ran plenty of those in the past. The maximum all core turbo is 3.2 and single core 3.9 on the ES and not overclockable. He is not going to be a hardcore gamer, his favorite games are RTS (StarCraft, DOTA, etc) and I feel the chip will be fine and being 10 cores should last just as long. Graphics card will be whatever is leftover on the budget but hoping for a RX470 or something along those lines.
> 
> I feel confident this 10 core paired with 32GB of ram should last him well. Keep you all updated.


That should do just fine. And worst come worst when it isnt enough slap a used 7900x in it and clock to 4.5.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> That should do just fine. And worst come worst when it isnt enough slap a used 7900x in it and clock to 4.5.


How is you chip hunting going? Get the 7900X to post?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> How is you chip hunting going? Get the 7900X to post?


Nah picking up a 9940x. I dont wanma run direct die as its too much hassle.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have a spare OC Formula board too if you want something a little better as well as the 9800x.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I have a spare OC Formula board too if you want something a little better as well as the 9800x.


How much for your 9800X? You can PM me further details?


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Nah picking up a 9940x. I dont wanma run direct die as its too much hassle.


Reserved......LOL


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Reserved......LOL


Lol i definitely ain't backing outta that


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lol i definitely ain't backing outta that


I put it in my spare R6EE yesterday just to make sure it will post and run what I said it will then put it to bed in its original OEM box. Taking a nap.


----------



## mulderfox

It seems that the next HEDT generation is not expected till roughly June 2022, but will bring HUGE changes (DDR 5, PCIe 5.0 and architectural changes):








Next-gen Intel enthusiast CPUs appear in leaked roadmap, but don't hold your breath


If all goes to plan, and that's a big if, these chips won't arrive until roughly June, 2022.




www.pcgamer.com


----------



## mulderfox

gtz said:


> Impulse buying strikes again!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2518851
> 
> 
> Actually this is going to be used for a budget build. My oldest brother's computer has not been upgraded in 10+ years. Still running on a Phenom II 1035T and a glorious ati 4870. Computer kicked the bucket a few weeks ago. It is so old I don't want to trouble shoot it.
> 
> He has a 400-500 budget, original plan was a cheap b350 Ryzen 1700 combo but stumbled across this gigabyte board last night. The goal here is for this computer to last just as long as the phenom II system. Me putting 8GB of DDR2 in that system I feel is what helped it and running on a Hexa core. I have been in contact with a Chinese seller and can have a 10 core ES Skylake x CPU for 80 bucks, and gave me a list of what of what bios work on the giga ud4. I am not concerned running a ES chip, ran plenty of those in the past. The maximum all core turbo is 3.2 and single core 3.9 on the ES and not overclockable. He is not going to be a hardcore gamer, his favorite games are RTS (StarCraft, DOTA, etc) and I feel the chip will be fine and being 10 cores should last just as long. Graphics card will be whatever is leftover on the budget but hoping for a RX470 or something along those lines.
> 
> I feel confident this 10 core paired with 32GB of ram should last him well. Keep you all updated.


How did you get it for this price? cannot find anything near it..


----------



## gtz

mulderfox said:


> How did you get it for this price? cannot find anything near it..


Amazon open box, they had another today but it was 61. 

Lots a members on this thread have purchased open box deals.


----------



## JustinThyme

I did one open box and the board was fubar and most of the parts missing. Someone cooked it then returned it.
I stick with the new ones and even that is no guarantee Took me twice to get an R6EE that worked correctly. The other one is now working after newer BIOS.
My price was much better. After Amazon screwed everything up along with the shipping and receiving records and sending the new one to the wrong address I got a 2fer nothing. They showed the old one received and the new one was MIA until a neighbor down the street brought it to me a few days later.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> I did one open box and the board was fubar and most of the parts missing. Someone cooked it then returned it.
> I stick with the new ones and even that is no guarantee Took me twice to get an R6EE that worked correctly. The other one is now working after newer BIOS.
> My price was much better. After Amazon screwed everything up along with the shipping and receiving records and sending the new one to the wrong address I got a 2fer nothing. They showed the old one received and the new one was MIA until a neighbor down the street brought it to me a few days later.


I guess I have gotten lucky. I always look at Amazon warehouse when I am looking to buy PC hardware. I have purchased at least 10 motherboards and have only returned 2. Purchased a few X299 boards, 1 z490, and the rest AM4. Don't put to much into the notes, I have received perfect "acceptable" items and received missing items with "excellent". Just looked thru my history and I returned the X299 FTW3, product worked but feel it was damaged. The EVGA micro worked a lot better. Also returned a ASRock B450 AM4 board, that board was missing half the socket. But 2 out of 12 boards ain't bad. Plus it's amazon, best return policy.

I am looking to buy a high end AM4 board to replace the MSI B550 board I have. Waiting to find a Crosshair VIII formula for 350 or less. What can I say I want that damn led screen that Asus puts on there boards, love that in my daughter's rig.

Best haul from open box was a Threadripper 3960X for 700ish bucks. Fastest flip I ever did.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> I guess I have gotten lucky. I always look at Amazon warehouse when I am looking to buy PC hardware. I have purchased at least 10 motherboards and have only returned 2. Purchased a few X299 boards, 1 z490, and the rest AM4. Don't put to much into the notes, I have received perfect "acceptable" items and received missing items with "excellent". Just looked thru my history and I returned the X299 FTW3, product worked but feel it was damaged. The EVGA micro worked a lot better. Also returned a ASRock B450 AM4 board, that board was missing half the socket. But 2 out of 12 boards ain't bad. Plus it's amazon, best return policy.
> 
> I am looking to buy a high end AM4 board to replace the MSI B550 board I have. Waiting to find a Crosshair VIII formula for 350 or less. What can I say I want that damn led screen that Asus puts on there boards, love that in my daughter's rig.
> 
> Best haul from open box was a Threadripper 3960X for 700ish bucks. Fastest flip I ever did.


Ive not been so lucky. Shoot some of that luck this way. Only good luck Ive had is an open box 750GB P4800X for $725. Dude messed up with his listing so it wasnt showing up in searches very well. I stumbled on it and no one else bid. There are 375GB same drive just half the size going for twice as much. Same as a 905P in performance, just enterprise grade with a lot longer MTBF. I got a decent deal on the 905P 960GB too but not as good and running two 380GB M.2 optanes as well. Thats all I can fit with direct lanes to CPU which is more than plenty. The rest is a butt load of Samsung sata drives for media storage and a couple of 960 pro 1TB for other things that I dont need the 4k speed on.


----------



## D-EJ915

JustinThyme said:


> I did one open box and the board was fubar and most of the parts missing. Someone cooked it then returned it.
> I stick with the new ones and even that is no guarantee Took me twice to get an R6EE that worked correctly. The other one is now working after newer BIOS.
> My price was much better. After Amazon screwed everything up along with the shipping and receiving records and sending the new one to the wrong address I got a 2fer nothing. They showed the old one received and the new one was MIA until a neighbor down the street brought it to me a few days later.


My open box from newegg have been fine but I've gotten returned products from Amazon.com sold as new before so I try not to buy anything that isn't sealed from them lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Im definitely sticking with x299 till next gen hedt. Then it will be time for a extreme edition and new rampage xD


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Im definitely sticking with x299 till next gen hedt. Then it will be time for a extreme edition and new rampage xD


Yeah if you already have it no point. My 5900X is great especially CB benchmarks but beyond that even gaming is the same compared to my old 9980XE (I miss you buddy). 



















Above scores running all core overclock. CCD 0 running at 4.75 and ccd 1 running 4.625.

I have been playing Metro Exodus Enhanced and both systems feel the same. Dropped the res to 1080p and the difference was 7-10fps in the game. 3440X1440, no difference.

I just wanted to try the 5900X and for 500 bucks is a beast. And the budget B550 MSI board though solid is really killing me in the RAM department, can't run all 4 sticks at full speed. Stuck at 3600 CL16, when this kit can run 4000 CL15. I am either going to sell the MSI board and go for a B550 Master (a lot of reviews talk well about its memory layout especially 4 dimms) or go all out for the Crosshair VIII Formula (I really love that little lcd screen). Or if I find a cheap 10980XE I might go that route.

5000 series threadripper will be beastly but if 3000 is any indication it is going to be expensive. I can see AMD charging 1500 for the 5960X.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah if you already have it no point. My 5900X is great especially CB benchmarks but beyond that even gaming is the same compared to my old 9980XE (I miss you buddy).
> 
> View attachment 2519167
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519168
> 
> 
> Above scores running all core overclock. CCD 0 running at 4.75 and ccd 1 running 4.625.
> 
> I have been playing Metro Exodus Enhanced and both systems feel the same. Dropped the res to 1080p and the difference was 7-10fps in the game. 3440X1440, no difference.
> 
> I just wanted to try the 5900X and for 500 bucks is a beast. And the budget B550 MSI board though solid is really killing me in the RAM department, can't run all 4 sticks at full speed. Stuck at 3600 CL16, when this kit can run 4000 CL15. I am either going to sell the MSI board and go for a B550 Master (a lot of reviews talk well about its memory layout especially 4 dimms) or go all out for the Crosshair VIII Formula (I really love that little lcd screen). Or if I find a cheap 10980XE I might go that route.
> 
> 5000 series threadripper will be beastly but if 3000 is any indication it is going to be expensive. I can see AMD charging 1500 for the 5960X.


Pretty much. People dont realize the difference between last gen cpus and new cpus is like 10 fps max in 1080 and nothing in 4k unless you are trying to cap 144hz 4k. At that point its literally like hey look at me. No one ik be it semi pro/ex pro cod/cs players play competitive games above 1080p and they don't play max settings. People fall for the marketing/wanna swing the epeen.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Pretty much. People dont realize the difference between last gen cpus and new cpus is like 10 fps max in 1080 and nothing in 4k unless you are trying to cap 144hz 4k. At that point its literally like hey look at me. No one ik be it semi pro/ex pro cod/cs players play competitive games above 1080p and they don't play max settings. People fall for the marketing/wanna swing the epeen.


Hey now, don’t be ragging on my epeen! LMAO


----------



## cstkl1

gtz said:


> Now here me out, when this launched I laughed and decided to hold on to my 6950X and X99 Godlike. Too expensive and felt like a side grade. So I ended going Threadripper, the 2920X and Asus Prime Deluxe suited me well. Then with the 3900X and 3950X on AM4 it was hard to recommend either x299 or x399 (trx4 priced itself out).
> 
> But all that was 3-4 years ago, when X299 was stupid expensive and just a year ago CPU the 3900X went as low as 369 on some retailers. Supply sucks at the moment and getting your hands on a shiny 5900X/5950X are slim to none and new 3900X/3950X are running close to retail.
> 
> I bring this up because a client approached me wanting a multi threaded beast capable of shortening his rendering and audio production time. He was on a all time high and really wanted a 5900X. He was coming from a X99/5820K system I built a long time ago (that was actually my original X99 setup I sold back then). So I recommended a used 3900X due to the shortage of the 5900X, he then even offered to pay extra for the 5900x (I even started a wanted thread here). Long story short somebody offered a great deal on a 10920X and X299 motherboard locally. I said that deal is a lot better than getting ripped off on a 5900X and properly overclocked well perform well in gaming and production. I am impressed with his 10920X, overclocks easily to 4.9 on a 360mm AIO. His system roars, that is also with a crappy kit of ram. A 4X8GB kit of 2666 (which was fine for the 5820K since the mem controller on that sucked), I managed to run 2933. This is in my opinion at those speeds better than the 3900X. Positioning the 10920X in between the 3900X and 5900X in performance.
> 
> So then I started looking on ebay and to my surprise the 7000 series skylake X is dirt cheap and how the market is currently don't know why it is not recommended more often. Just for kicks and giggles decided to buy to a X299 setup on ebay today and compare it to my 3950X test bench. Before anybody says x299 is a dead platform so is AM4 at this point. I got a 7940X 14 core, Asus Strix X299, and a Team group DDR4 3600 (crappy timings) 4X8GB for a grand total of 625 after taxes and shipping. I will be using this as my daily driver.
> 
> Obviously if you don't need the cores I will always recommend the 10600KF (currently 230 at BandH) or the 3600. 5600X or 5800X if you need top tier performance.
> 
> But I was surprised to see how cheap skylake X has gotten. I can't wait to see how far I can push the 7940X. I know this gen used crappy paste but I am going to see how far I can push it like it is if not I have a vice grips ready do delid this puppy.


the problem started with 2080ti..
gpu are heading so fast x299 with mesh couldnt keep up unless you go 4k and above.


----------



## JustinThyme

JustinThyme said:


> Hey now, don’t be ragging on my epeen! LMAO


The 79XX series with the pigeon poop was a poor decision by Intel. The chips will run great if you delid and replace the pigeon poop. I wouldn’t recommend direct die as it’s a major PITA to get it right. A delid done correctly and replaced with conductonaut will drop the temps significantly. The argument has gone back and forth. People cried when they left soldered IHS and went to pigeon poop and now some cry because they went back to soldering making a delid all but impossible. The 99XX and 109XX are significantly better IMO without having to do a thing but put it in the socket and mount a decent block with a custom loop. AIO and HEDT don’t belong in the same sentence let alone book if you intend on overclocking. They just can handle it. I used to use a 360 AIO for test bench runs just because it’s easier. Then enter HEDT and I now have an. Assortment of blocks (whichever profile best seats on the particular IHS) and a 480 rad with an Xres 140 as my test set up. The 360 is in the 7700K rig my wife uses that had a mild OC and single 1080 that far surpasses her use. The AIO works ok on a quad core and maybe even up to octo at best but once you pass the 10 core mark and intend on overclocking they just don’t cut it. If you intend on just running stock clocks I’d call it marginal.


----------



## o1dschoo1

cstkl1 said:


> the problem started with 2080ti..
> gpu are heading so fast x299 with mesh couldnt keep up unless you go 4k and above.


I wouldnt say that really. The difference when overclocked is less than 15 fps. Upgrading your whole setup for 15 fps is kind dumb tbh


----------



## cstkl1

JustinThyme said:


> The 79XX series with the pigeon poop was a poor decision by Intel. The chips will run great if you delid and replace the pigeon poop. I wouldn’t recommend direct die as it’s a major PITA to get it right. A delid done correctly and replaced with conductonaut will drop the temps significantly. The argument has gone back and forth. People cried when they left soldered IHS and went to pigeon poop and now some cry because they went back to soldering making a delid all but impossible. The 99XX and 109XX are significantly better IMO without having to do a thing but put it in the socket and mount a decent block with a custom loop. AIO and HEDT don’t belong in the same sentence let alone book if you intend on overclocking. They just can handle it. I used to use a 360 AIO for test bench runs just because it’s easier. Then enter HEDT and I now have an. Assortment of blocks (whichever profile best seats on the particular IHS) and a 480 rad with an Xres 140 as my test set up. The 360 is in the 7700K rig my wife uses that had a mild OC and single 1080 that far surpasses her use. The AIO works ok on a quad core and maybe even up to octo at best but once you pass the 10 core mark and intend on overclocking they just don’t cut it. If you intend on just running stock clocks I’d call it marginal.


fivr bro. the delid was to cool that bloody thing

hence alderlake.. no ty. pass.,
also after 2 years with 4790k, 2 years two cpu and two boards with x299..
i can never 100% confirm vccin required.


----------



## JustinThyme

cstkl1 said:


> fivr bro. the delid was to cool that bloody thing
> 
> hence alderlake.. no ty. pass.,
> also after 2 years with 4790k, 2 years two cpu and two boards with x299..
> i can never 100% confirm vccin required.


1.85 usually does it for me. Trick is more to watch what its doing under heavy load. If you can keep the droop above 1.7 you are all good. If not then bump it up a little. Some folks run 1.9 with an LLC higher than it needs to be. Every X299 Ive run has been 1.185 and LLC at either 4 or 5. The 5 was on a 7900X. Problem with a high LLC is it tends to overshoot well past 2 volts then oscillate before it settles out.. I put a scope on the TPs on the side and did a capture once with LLC set to 7. It overshot to 2.25 then oscillated until it settled out to 1.85 where the VCCIN was set. Better with a higher VCCIN with a little droop and lower LLC. I drop the VCCIN and it droops below 1.7 then its unstable. 1.695 OK close enough. 1.6 and its heading for a WHEA.

Yeah Im well aware of the reason to delid. Ran a 7900X that got to 5GHz but took a delid to get there and it was still too hot. LLC kills that one. The HCC cores do well once you delid correctly.


----------



## JustinThyme

cstkl1 said:


> the problem started with 2080ti..
> gpu are heading so fast x299 with mesh couldnt keep up unless you go 4k and above.


My benchmarks would argue that point if they could.








I scored 26 605 in Time Spy


Intel Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## cstkl1

JustinThyme said:


> My benchmarks would argue that point if they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 26 605 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


lol gaming says diff

Vermintide 2. cpu intensive. @1440p custom
4000 hrs in official 1-2k hours on mod realm

[email protected] ( cant remember vram)
[email protected] mesh 32 ram 4x8gb 4000cl17
160fps
[email protected] mesh 30 ram 4x3733c16 (lost the lottery here)
178fps
8700k 5.1|48 3600c16 2x16gb
190fps
2080ti @2100
210fps
10700k-10900k up to 5.3ghz not much diff
210fps ( but better can run stuff in the background compared to 8700k)

[email protected]
220fps
11900k stock 4800c17
230fps

so would i go back to x299. no. 11900k vs 10900k stabiliy. and 10 core didnt have any gain for the game.

will never touch fivr cpu like ever again.


----------



## JustinThyme

cstkl1 said:


> lol gaming says diff
> 
> Vermintide 2. cpu intensive. @1440p custom
> 4000 hrs in official 1-2k hours on mod realm
> 
> [email protected] ( cant remember vram)
> [email protected] mesh 32 ram 4x8gb 4000cl17
> 160fps
> [email protected] mesh 30 ram 4x3733c16 (lost the lottery here)
> 178fps
> 8700k 5.1|48 3600c16 2x16gb
> 190fps
> 2080ti @2100
> 210fps
> 10700k-10900k up to 5.3ghz not much diff
> 210fps ( but better can run stuff in the background compared to 8700k)
> 
> [email protected]
> 220fps
> 11900k stock 4800c17
> 230fps
> 
> so would i go back to x299. no. 11900k vs 10900k stabiliy. and 10 core didnt have any gain for the game.
> 
> will never touch fivr cpu like ever again.


We’ll post it up, not just words, they are worthless here. Put up your memory Aida 64 benchmark and 3D marks timespy. While you are at it let’s see a blender benchmark run, complete.
If you have 1-2K hours in gaming of all types the hardware isn’t the problem. There is more to life than gaming.
Anyone can post up words.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> My benchmarks would argue that point if they could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 26 605 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-10980XE Extreme Edition Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 2, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


Something is holding back your 10980XE, your CPU score should be much higher. Below is my time spy run with my 9980XE, I get near 19000 CPU score to your near 15000.









I scored 19 559 in Time Spy


Intel Core i9-9980XE Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## cstkl1

JustinThyme said:


> We’ll post it up, not just words, they are worthless here. Put up your memory Aida 64 benchmark and 3D marks timespy. While you are at it let’s see a blender benchmark run, complete.
> If you have 1-2K hours in gaming of all types the hardware isn’t the problem. There is more to life than gaming.
> Anyone can post up words.


yawn..thats alot of words

anybody can talk nonsense refuting claims because they assume others dont have any evidence

just go to my youtube videos and search vermintide 2.. theres like 100 plus videos. and if u want more theres another 200 in private. its all there to see. same game over the years. diff cpu:gpu etc

cstkl1 .

as to what i do in my life. i think you should spend more time using ure rig than making assumptions that tech hasnt moved on...


----------



## o1dschoo1

cstkl1 said:


> lol gaming says diff
> 
> Vermintide 2. cpu intensive. @1440p custom
> 4000 hrs in official 1-2k hours on mod realm
> 
> [email protected] ( cant remember vram)
> [email protected] mesh 32 ram 4x8gb 4000cl17
> 160fps
> [email protected] mesh 30 ram 4x3733c16 (lost the lottery here)
> 178fps
> 8700k 5.1|48 3600c16 2x16gb
> 190fps
> 2080ti @2100
> 210fps
> 10700k-10900k up to 5.3ghz not much diff
> 210fps ( but better can run stuff in the background compared to 8700k)
> 
> [email protected]
> 220fps
> 11900k stock 4800c17
> 230fps
> 
> so would i go back to x299. no. 11900k vs 10900k stabiliy. and 10 core didnt have any gain for the game.
> 
> will never touch fivr cpu like ever again.


Lmao also you wanma get really technical and just spew words. Gtx 1080 2100mhz +600 on memory ddr4 3800 cl14 and a i7 [email protected] net me the same fps in cs go 1440/1080 as my 7900x same gpu and settings and 3733 cl14 ram speed. Cache on the 8700 was 45 and mesh was 32. Same story goes for call of duty cold war in 1080p maxed and bf5


----------



## o1dschoo1

cstkl1 said:


> yawn..
> anybody can talk nonsense refuting claims because they assume others dont have any evidence
> 
> just go to my youtube videos and search vermintide 2.. theres like 100 plus videos. and if u want more theres another 200 in private. its all there to see. same game over the years.
> 
> cstkl1 .
> 
> as to what i do in my life. i think you should spend more time using ure rig than making assumptions that tech hasnt moved on...


You are flat wrong though. System wasn't setup right or something


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Something is holding back your 10980XE, your CPU score should be much higher. Below is my time spy run with my 9980XE, I get near 19000 CPU score to your near 15000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 19 559 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-9980XE Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


Yeah, its called everything running in the background. I was just after the GPU scores. Only one test there that tests the CPU and honestly its a bit weak. I use other methods for reaming out my CPU and when I do that I kill all the background apps.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> You are flat wrong though. System wasn't setup right or something


I'm done with the troll. Just posting up made up crap with nothing to back it up which in this forum if you have no back up you have no proof. The other end with the YouTube vids done by fan boys (either direction) they tend to cripple the opposition if it was even the opposition and not an inferior chip like a quad core.

I just want to see what he is getting. I don't want to hear what's on YouTube. There is some sparse good information there but most of it is for entertainment purposes only. The failure to post up something with his forum user name on it tells me everything I need to know. Some things are optimized to run on 4 cores with higher clocks, others you cant fool which is why I want to see both the gaming benchmarks and the Blender Benchmarks. My results are posted all over this forum.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gtz said:


> Something is holding back your 10980XE, your CPU score should be much higher. Below is my time spy run with my 9980XE, I get near 19000 CPU score to your near 15000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 19 559 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-9980XE Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


HT off your run, HT on for Justin's. That's the difference in Timespy. It's a bug in that bench. Extreme Timespy is ok with HT on.


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> HT off your run, HT on for Justin's. That's the difference in Timespy. It's a bug in that bench. Extreme Timespy is ok with HT on.


Totally forgot about that.

But just read he ran it with a lot of background tasks back, it will drag it down. Just found a screenshot with ht on and was close to 16000.

In other news my buddy says he just found a PC with a 10980XE for sale used (I can't find it in offer up, Facebook, or craigslist). He does not want tell me where it's at, he is scared I might buy but says if I will buy the board and CPU for 700 bucks. Trying to play hardball and told him I could do 600 asap, pretty sure he is buying the system for the GPU which he is not telling me any more info.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> I'm done with the troll. Just posting up made up crap with nothing to back it up which in this forum if you have no back up you have no proof. The other end with the YouTube vids done by fan boys (either direction) they tend to cripple the opposition if it was even the opposition and not an inferior chip like a quad core.
> 
> I just want to see what he is getting. I don't want to hear what's on YouTube. There is some sparse good information there but most of it is for entertainment purposes only. The failure to post up something with his forum user name on it tells me everything I need to know. Some things are optimized to run on 4 cores with higher clocks, others you cant fool which is why I want to see both the gaming benchmarks and the Blender Benchmarks. My results are posted all over this forum.


Don't think cstkl1 is trolling. It is his opinion and I respect it, looks like he (or she) has tried many setups including X299 and prefers another. No fault there, I personally fell in love with X299. I have never experienced that big of a FPS gap between my X299 system or my new 5900X (or my old 5800X and 10850K) but I never played the game he mentions. Only games I have truly paid attention to were Metro Exodus Enhanced (this game looks good) and doom Eternal. Both at 1080p showed little difference between a tuned X299,10850K, and Ryzen 5000 series.

It's all good honestly you either like X299 or hate it. Honestly I am not a fan of my new 5900X system, even my wife that does not really pay attention to computers noticed the switch out in the looks department. But if somebody does not really feel comfortable tweaking a lot of settings and just wants to drop in the CPU in the board and enable XMP on a budget micron e die 3600 bin or hynix DJR bin then Ryzen 5000 is for you. 

I will always stand for the price to performance of X299. Shoot even my daughters rig consists of a good budget system. 242 for the 7920X and 164 for the Asus Deluxe II (or if I want to use the open box Gigabyte X299 for 50 bucks).


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Don't think cstkl1 is trolling. It is his opinion and I respect it, looks like he (or she) has tried many setups including X299 and prefers another. No fault there, I personally fell in love with X299. I have never experienced that big of a FPS gap between my X299 system or my new 5900X (or my old 5800X and 10850K) but I never played the game he mentions. Only games I have truly paid attention to were Metro Exodus Enhanced (this game looks good) and doom Eternal. Both at 1080p showed little difference between a tuned X299,10850K, and Ryzen 5000 series.
> 
> It's all good honestly you either like X299 or hate it. Honestly I am not a fan of my new 5900X system, even my wife that does not really pay attention to computers noticed the switch out in the looks department. But if somebody does not really feel comfortable tweaking a lot of settings and just wants to drop in the CPU in the board and enable XMP on a budget micron e die 3600 bin or hynix DJR bin then Ryzen 5000 is for you.
> 
> I will always stand for the price to performance of X299. Shoot even my daughters rig consists of a good budget system. 242 for the 7920X and 164 for the Asus Deluxe II (or if I want to use the open box Gigabyte X299 for 50 bucks).


pretty much it. if you know how to tune a system and tweak memory x299 can and will keep up. That is as long as you dont have poor cooling/a junk board. a lot of people that hate on x299 regurgitate stuff they see on youtube and never really gave it a chance or they didnt tweak every aspect of their overclock.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> pretty much it. if you know how to tune a system and tweak memory x299 can and will keep up. That is as long as you dont have poor cooling/a junk board. a lot of people that hate on x299 regurgitate stuff they see on youtube and never really gave it a chance or they didnt tweak every aspect of their overclock.


That's exactly what I have noticed. A lot of regurgitation. People rag on my Harley Davison fat boy, I love it. I don't ride crotch rockets because they are uncomfortable. I have owned a few in the past but grew up. I had a good laugh not long ago just cruising along and up beside me a guy wearing flip flops, shorts and a tank top starts revving his sewing machine. I just chuckled without looking over. Much younger guy and not too bright and he proved his performance when he stood it up on the back wheel rolling 60 MPH then lost it probable closer to 80mph up in front of me. He stood up limping with a bad case of road rash and his bike wasnt riden away. It crashed into a solid concrete barrier with pieces all over the road. Fortunately I was able to avoid the debris field, slowed down, lifted my shield and laughed my a$$ off at him right before I rolled on the throttle and last thing he heard was the thunder of 1800CC of raw power shooting out of Vance and hines long shot pipes. Im sure he preferred the Suzuki having never ridden a 900lb machine.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> That's exactly what I have noticed. A lot of regurgitation. People rag on my Harley Davison fat boy, I love it. I don't ride crotch rockets because they are uncomfortable. I have owned a few in the past but grew up. I had a good laugh not long ago just cruising along and up beside me a guy wearing flip flops, shorts and a tank top starts revving his sewing machine. I just chuckled without looking over. Much younger guy and not too bright and he proved his performance when he stood it up on the back wheel rolling 60 MPH then lost it probable closer to 80mph up in front of me. He stood up limping with a bad case of road rash and his bike wasnt riden away. It crashed into a solid concrete barrier with pieces all over the road. Fortunately I was able to avoid the debris field, slowed down, lifted my shield and laughed my a$$ off at him right before I rolled on the throttle and last thing he heard was the thunder of 1800CC of raw power shooting out of Vance and hines long shot pipes. Im sure he preferred the Suzuki having never ridden a 900lb machine.


oh god i grew outta the gsxr phase by the time i was 19 lol im 32 now. but seriously I understand why people dont like this platform. It takes time and cooling to tweak these things to compete and by cooling i mean dual triple rad setups and knowing how to properly overclock ram and cpus... Not just some slap a clock on it and call it quits stuff. Ive found most people on the forums these days have no idea how to properly clock stuff and just multi boost it then slam voltage at it.
If i could run phase change 24/7 on gpu and cpu i would lol.


----------



## JustinThyme

I had my days of phase change, more of a PITA long before this platform. Back in the Athlon XP days. I’ve got plenty of cooling, that’s not an issue. You have to accept AIO and HEDT don’t belong in the same sentence let alone the same library. Yes they do take a bit more to push the limits and the silicon lottery has the upper hand. Once you get it figured out though it’s well worth the effort. I’d never have thought I’d see the day you could get 18 cores to 5.1GHz without hitting TDP and throttling. Honestly it wasn’t easy getting a 6700K or 7700K to 5GHz either. The 7700K was a hot little bugger but managed to get mine to 5.2 GHz for 24x7 and 5.4 for short term and a few benches. Had to delid it though.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> I had my days of phase change, more of a PITA long before this platform. Back in the Athlon XP days. I’ve got plenty of cooling, that’s not an issue. You have to accept AIO and HEDT don’t belong in the same sentence let alone the same library. Yes they do take a bit more to push the limits and the silicon lottery has the upper hand. Once you get it figured out though it’s well worth the effort. I’d never have thought I’d see the day you could get 18 cores to 5.1GHz without hitting TDP and throttling. Honestly it wasn’t easy getting a 6700K or 7700K to 5GHz either. The 7700K was a hot little bugger but managed to get mine to 5.2 GHz for 24x7 and 5.4 for short term and a few benches. Had to delid it though.


iirc the max clock i hit on my kaby lake x was 5.2 on my apex. 1.45 vcore  Thing is a heat monster at them clocks lol. 
hedt cpus are just more rewarding to oc. I mean if my loop can keep a w3520 at 4.7 ghz from thermal throttling with 1.6vcore i should be able to handle anything


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> I had my days of phase change, more of a PITA long before this platform. Back in the Athlon XP days. I’ve got plenty of cooling, that’s not an issue. You have to accept AIO and HEDT don’t belong in the same sentence let alone the same library. Yes they do take a bit more to push the limits and the silicon lottery has the upper hand. Once you get it figured out though it’s well worth the effort. I’d never have thought I’d see the day you could get 18 cores to 5.1GHz without hitting TDP and throttling. Honestly it wasn’t easy getting a 6700K or 7700K to 5GHz either. The 7700K was a hot little bugger but managed to get mine to 5.2 GHz for 24x7 and 5.4 for short term and a few benches. Had to delid it though.


You are not kidding about how hot 6000 series running hot. I built a system around one a long time ago. The 6600K will run 4.5-4.6 on a hyper 212 no problem but 4.8 needed a 360mm rad.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> You are not kidding about how hot 6000 series running hot. I built a system around one a long time ago. The 6600K will run 4.5-4.6 on a hyper 212 no problem but 4.8 needed a 360mm rad.


Did you notice any difference in gaming going to ryzen 5xxx from your 9980?


----------



## gtz

Nope

I have only played Doom Eternal and Metro Exodus Enhanced on the 5900X. Not at my res anyway, I did test metro Exodus at 1080p and in the same level got around and 10-15fps more but this was at 100fps plus. But like mentioned earlier at 3440X1440 no difference.

It is a easy platform, enabling PBO and turning on XMP and poof you are almost there. As long as you are running memory at 3600/1800 FCLK you are at 95-98% performance without tweaking very much. Playing with curve optimizer and tweaking the ram to the max will net you the other 2-5%. 

Ryzen 5000 really gives you everything it's got at stock settings. Unlike X299 fine tunning everything nets you a lot. Even fine tunning Ryzen 3000 nets you pretty well returns. From a overclocking perspective, overclocking X299 is just fun. Especially memory, just going from 3600CL15 to 4000CL15 gave me a nice boost in gaming.

I just found out thru research that Asus flagship X570 Crosshair formula board is missing features that the x570 Crosshair Dark has. I might just try to track down a cheap 10980XE and go back to it. 

But I won't bad talk the 5900X that much, it has such high single threaded performance it is impressive. Also good for AMD for just making it easy. It just was not for me. 

Sucks for Intel not making a HEDT version of there 11th gen. Chances are they could have made it drop in on X299. If the Skylake based 10gen series works on lga 1200 along with 11th gen there would be no reason why it would not work on 2066.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nope
> 
> I have only played Doom Eternal and Metro Exodus Enhanced on the 5900X. Not at my res anyway, I did test metro Exodus at 1080p and in the same level got around and 10-15fps more but this was at 100fps plus. But like mentioned earlier at 3440X1440 no difference.
> 
> It is a easy platform, enabling PBO and turning on XMP and poof you are almost there. As long as you are running memory at 3600/1800 FCLK you are at 95-98% performance without tweaking very much. Playing with curve optimizer and tweaking the ram to the max will net you the other 2-5%.
> 
> Ryzen 5000 really gives you everything it's got at stock settings. Unlike X299 fine tunning everything nets you a lot. Even fine tunning Ryzen 3000 nets you pretty well returns. From a overclocking perspective, overclocking X299 is just fun. Especially memory, just going from 3600CL15 to 4000CL15 gave me a nice boost in gaming.
> 
> I just found out thru research that Asus flagship X570 Crosshair formula board is missing features that the x570 Crosshair Dark has. I might just try to track down a cheap 10980XE and go back to it.
> 
> But I won't bad talk the 5900X that much, it has such high single threaded performance it is impressive. Also good for AMD for just making it easy. It just was not for me.
> 
> Sucks for Intel not making a HEDT version of there 11th gen. Chances are they could have made it drop in on X299. If the Skylake based 10gen series works on lga 1200 along with 11th gen there would be no reason why it would not work on 2066.


Thats good to hear. I was considering going 5900x but if its boring to tweak im good.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Thats good to hear. I was considering going 5900x but if its boring to tweak im good.


Man it is an impressive chip but it gives most of its performance at stock. Just was not for me. If you already own X299 just feels like a side grade. Also another plus is even a freaking cheap B550 board does a good job, the MSI b550 carbon that came with the CPU is solid.

If I find a cheap 10980XE I might buy it but I would feel silly buying one for 750 bucks or higher since the 5950X beats it at every metric (except pcie lanes) and is readily available now.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Man it is an impressive chip but it gives most of its performance at stock. Just was not for me. If you already own X299 just feels like a side grade. Also another plus is even a freaking cheap B550 board does a good job, the MSI b550 carbon that came with the CPU is solid.
> 
> If I find a cheap 10980XE I might buy it but I would feel silly buying one for 750 bucks or higher since the 5950X beats it at every metric (except pcie lanes) and is readily available now.


I really wish they had ryzen 5xxx for the hedt platform. That would have me in a heartbeat. The boards look amazing tbh.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I really wish they had ryzen 5xxx for the hedt platform. That would have me in a heartbeat. The boards look amazing tbh.


According to all the rumors should be launching soon.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> According to all the rumors should be launching soon.


Ouuu i might go thread ripper


----------



## JustinThyme

I'm not holding my breath. I doubt I go anywhere soon. Just got things running the way I like them. I'm holding out until at least sapphire rapids and see what side is doing what then. Things are changing but Im not so sure the nest gen is anything more than another refresh from both sides. 5950XT on AM4 is just as old news as X299 is. Both platforms are dead, most are at this point. ATM only thing recent that might make one more update is socket 1200. Nothing I've read shows enough initiative to get me to do a major overhaul at this point. Its literally the worst time in history of PCs to do a new build.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> I'm not holding my breath. I doubt I go anywhere soon. Just got things running the way I like them. I'm holding out until at least sapphire rapids and see what side is doing what then. Things are changing but Im not so sure the nest gen is anything more than another refresh from both sides. 5950XT on AM4 is just as old news as X299 is. Both platforms are dead, most are at this point. ATM only thing recent that might make one more update is socket 1200. Nothing I've read shows enough initiative to get me to do a major overhaul at this point. Its literally the worst time in history of PCs to do a new build.


Was joking tbh. Im definitely staying x299 till good ddr5 is out and next gen refresh.


----------



## gtz

Got the UD4 Pro today, board is brand new. I think they sent me a new board. Board was sealed and missing the Amazon warehouse sticker.









I might just keep it and give it to my daughter and buy a 10980XE and pair it with the Asus board my daughter has. I can always build my brother the original Ryzen 7 system I had planned (maybe the new 5600g???).

But like I said I would feel silly paying over 700 bucks for a 10980XE system. Will pm gunslinger if he would take 650 for his.


----------



## JustinThyme

I’ve not had the opportunity to build another Ryzen system to compare my 10980XE to. All I see are stacked reviews with a 3GHz CPU or calling 3.1GHz Overclocked. My issue with Ryzen still remains, they don’t clock worth a crap, maybe 200MHZ over stock on the average where a good cooling system will get almost any 10980XE to 5GHz and beyond on all cores. I’ve seen a lot of smack talking, Aimed mostly at me, about how my 5950X spanks your 10980XE but never seen a shred of proof other than my mothers famous words “because I said so”. If I were to start clean right this minute on a new build, I simply wouldn’t do it. Too much about to change as your build is already obsolete before you even order the parts.


----------



## D-EJ915

JustinThyme said:


> I’ve not had the opportunity to build another Ryzen system to compare my 10980XE to. All I see are stacked reviews with a 3GHz CPU or calling 3.1GHz Overclocked. My issue with Ryzen still remains, they don’t clock worth a crap, maybe 200MHZ over stock on the average where a good cooling system will get almost any 10980XE to 5GHz and beyond on all cores. I’ve seen a lot of smack talking, Aimed mostly at me, about how my 5950X spanks your 10980XE but never seen a shred of proof other than my mothers famous words “because I said so”. If I were to start clean right this minute on a new build, I simply wouldn’t do it. Too much about to change as your build is already obsolete before you even order the parts.


X299 is really particular in what it is good at since the mesh bus means it sucks horribly at core performance so you basically win at high memory bandwidth applications and AVX512. Most regular workloads should be faster on 5950X since it doesn't suffer those limitations as much. If you run the curve optimizer/pbo stuff it gets pretty spicy with the clocks but the heaviest things I run are my games Destiny 2 and FF14 so not ycruncher lol.

Right now the ryzen is kind of a jack of all trades, it's better at heavy workloads than mainstream desktop Intel and better at gaming than HEDT but both other ones are also better at those particular workloads. Right now I'm still kinda juggling what exactly I want to build for my "next rig" since I've got the top end for each setup right now, 3175X, 5950X and 10900K/11900K. Since I'm thinking about swapping back over to linux for my desktop I've also gotta dive into that a bit as well.

I've spent way too much money on pc stuff in the last 2 years. I'm just thankful it looks like there's not going to be ice lake style HEDT.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Honestly, I can’t tell the difference between a 10700K / 11700KF and my 7940X setup in most things. 99% of the time I’m GPU limited and the 1% is something like League of Legends (single threaded), where the 7940X has some frame drops.

If I could make use of the extra PCIe lanes/cores, I would love to keep my X299 stuff. I will say that having a smaller build (I think my Thetis could fit inside the O11) + air cooling on the 11700KF for almost identical performance (11700KF being faster) is pretty nice and a lot easier to move around.

Really wish they could throw just a few more PCIE lanes on AM5/whatever Intel’s next mainstream socket it. 

Beginning of rant:


Spoiler



If next gen mainstream stuff allows for more PCIe storage without neutering sata ports/other PCIe lanes (10gbe NICs need 4 lanes), that would be great! I’m probably in the minority though in that I have >6 sata SSDs, >2 m.2 SSDs and a 10g network requiring 10g NICs (cuz very few boards have >2.5g nics). Having an SSD nas for game storage is really nice when you have multiple PCs you game on. 

Like 16 lanes for GPU and 12 lanes for PCIe storage from the CPU and enough lanes from the chipset for an X4 card and 8+ sata ports and whatever else goes on the chipset would be amazing (which oddly enough is what a 28 lane X299 CPU has access to afaik). 44 lanes (and quad channel memory) is a bit overkill for me, but the 20/24 lanes that 1200 and X570/B550 have (from the CPU?) is just slightly too low (I haven’t seen a mobo with 3x m.2 slots, 6+ sata ports, and an x4 slot that all work together). I know they have to segment their line ups somehow, but it makes choices hard for me (both platform wise and motherboard wise). 

My asus Z490 board is kind of nice in that it lets me force the second m.2 slot to x2 (instead of x4), so that I don’t disable 2 sata ports and can use all 6 (and an x4 NIC), wish more boards had that option (or at least noted it in the manual so I would know BEFORE trying to take a gamble in hopes that they can).


End of rant


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Honestly, I can’t tell the difference between a 10700K / 11700KF and my 7940X setup in most things. 99% of the time I’m GPU limited and the 1% is something like League of Legends (single threaded), where the 7940X has some frame drops.
> 
> If I could make use of the extra PCIe lanes/cores, I would love to keep my X299 stuff. I will say that having a smaller build (I think my Thetis could fit inside the O11) + air cooling on the 11700KF for almost identical performance (11700KF being faster) is pretty nice and a lot easier to move around.
> 
> Really wish they could throw just a few more PCIE lanes on AM5/whatever Intel’s next mainstream socket it.
> 
> Beginning of rant:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If next gen mainstream stuff allows for more PCIe storage without neutering sata ports/other PCIe lanes (10gbe NICs need 4 lanes), that would be great! I’m probably in the minority though in that I have >6 sata SSDs, >2 m.2 SSDs and a 10g network requiring 10g NICs (cuz very few boards have >2.5g nics). Having an SSD nas for game storage is really nice when you have multiple PCs you game on.
> 
> Like 16 lanes for GPU and 12 lanes for PCIe storage from the CPU and enough lanes from the chipset for an X4 card and 8+ sata ports and whatever else goes on the chipset would be amazing (which oddly enough is what a 28 lane X299 CPU has access to afaik). 44 lanes (and quad channel memory) is a bit overkill for me, but the 20/24 lanes that 1200 and X570/B550 have (from the CPU?) is just slightly too low (I haven’t seen a mobo with 3x m.2 slots, 6+ sata ports, and an x4 slot that all work together). I know they have to segment their line ups somehow, but it makes choices hard for me (both platform wise and motherboard wise).
> 
> My asus Z490 board is kind of nice in that it lets me force the second m.2 slot to x2 (instead of x4), so that I don’t disable 2 sata ports and can use all 6 (and an x4 NIC), wish more boards had that option (or at least noted it in the manual so I would know BEFORE trying to take a gamble in hopes that they can).
> 
> 
> End of rant


I really wish mainstream platforms had more pcie lanes... I run 4 m.2 drives and a sata ssd. Im stuck on hedt till new hedt platforms release


----------



## D-EJ915

Yeah PCIE lanes really made me not want to give in to mainstream. I don't use more than 1 SSD at once pretty much ever so having them all on the chipset doesn't matter to me but either Intel or mobo brands nerf the chipset into oblivion so you never get as much as you want anyway. With my current SLI and audio card setup it made mainstream kinda ehhh but now with a single GPU it's a bit different of a feeling lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah PCIE lanes really made me not want to give in to mainstream. I don't use more than 1 SSD at once pretty much ever so having them all on the chipset doesn't matter to me but either Intel or mobo brands nerf the chipset into oblivion so you never get as much as you want anyway. With my current SLI and audio card setup it made mainstream kinda ehhh but now with a single GPU it's a bit different of a feeling lol.


I've spent a lot more time than I'd like to admit just reading mobo manuals to see what their PCIe layouts are, but just like you said, they all seem nerfed for (seemingly) no reason... Figured nothing on AM4 worth getting rid of my Z490 Elite, so I got a 11700KF for less than a 5600X and figured between the 10700K in my HTPC and the 11700KF in my main PC; I'll ride out 1200 until something better comes along.

Really just wish X299 could be aircooled (and still be competitive), because I find watercooling just too cumbersome. My O11 + 2x360mm rads + X299 stuff is just a friggin bear to move. While I can one hand my 11700KF build. Sucks cuz my Omega is probably the coolest board I've used since a RIVBE a LONG time ago.


----------



## JustinThyme

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah PCIE lanes really made me not want to give in to mainstream. I don't use more than 1 SSD at once pretty much ever so having them all on the chipset doesn't matter to me but either Intel or mobo brands nerf the chipset into oblivion so you never get as much as you want anyway. With my current SLI and audio card setup it made mainstream kinda ehhh but now with a single GPU it's a bit different of a feeling lol.


48 lanes are about 4 short of what I want, 2 GPUs and there goes 32 of them. SATA aree a dime a dozen and all share the DMI bus of 4 lanes. 4X Optane drives fills in the rest of my direct to CPU lanes. I have 6 2TB sata drives for media storage because thats about all they are good for and still have two empty SATA slots. Everything else is full. Two of the Optane drives are M.2 mounted in the DIMM.2 and two more under the hood that go to the PCH controller are 1TB Samsung's. I did have 4 Optane drives in VROC raid zero back when I first built this rig but had to do 4x U2 drives using adapters to M.2 as they werent making M.2 drives with any size to them. The wires strung everywhere into an X16 M.2 card got to my OCD but the numbers were damn sure impressive!!










Now I just have the two in the DIMM.2 in VROC and the Samsung 2TB sata drives are all in pairs Sata raid.











And my 905P 960GB C:\











Compared to a single Samsung M.2











Samsungs do OK in sequential Q8 and a little better in the sequential Q1 but they suck horrendously where it counts. random read 4K low que depth.



Something you cant do on mainstream Intel or AM4


----------



## JustinThyme

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I've spent a lot more time than I'd like to admit just reading mobo manuals to see what their PCIe layouts are, but just like you said, they all seem nerfed for (seemingly) no reason... Figured nothing on AM4 worth getting rid of my Z490 Elite, so I got a 11700KF for less than a 5600X and figured between the 10700K in my HTPC and the 11700KF in my main PC; I'll ride out 1200 until something better comes along.
> 
> Really just wish X299 could be aircooled (and still be competitive), because I find watercooling just too cumbersome. My O11 + 2x360mm rads + X299 stuff is just a friggin bear to move. While I can one hand my 11700KF build. Sucks cuz my Omega is probably the coolest board I've used since a RIVBE a LONG time ago.



Seeing how my desktop doenst move as I would rather eat a mile of cow dung than run a O11D just my case weighs in at 70 Lbs so the rest doest matter. Click on rig in sig to see an HEDT with an R6E. 3 D5 pumps in serial. 420 rad, 480 rad two 360 rads and the CPU and two GPUs all water-cooled. Im far past the age of lan parties and find it quite competitive.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Honestly, I can’t tell the difference between a 10700K / 11700KF and my 7940X setup in most things. 99% of the time I’m GPU limited and the 1% is something like League of Legends (single threaded), where the 7940X has some frame drops.
> 
> If I could make use of the extra PCIe lanes/cores, I would love to keep my X299 stuff. I will say that having a smaller build (I think my Thetis could fit inside the O11) + air cooling on the 11700KF for almost identical performance (11700KF being faster) is pretty nice and a lot easier to move around.
> 
> Really wish they could throw just a few more PCIE lanes on AM5/whatever Intel’s next mainstream socket it.
> 
> Beginning of rant:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If next gen mainstream stuff allows for more PCIe storage without neutering sata ports/other PCIe lanes (10gbe NICs need 4 lanes), that would be great! I’m probably in the minority though in that I have >6 sata SSDs, >2 m.2 SSDs and a 10g network requiring 10g NICs (cuz very few boards have >2.5g nics). Having an SSD nas for game storage is really nice when you have multiple PCs you game on.
> 
> Like 16 lanes for GPU and 12 lanes for PCIe storage from the CPU and enough lanes from the chipset for an X4 card and 8+ sata ports and whatever else goes on the chipset would be amazing (which oddly enough is what a 28 lane X299 CPU has access to afaik). 44 lanes (and quad channel memory) is a bit overkill for me, but the 20/24 lanes that 1200 and X570/B550 have (from the CPU?) is just slightly too low (I haven’t seen a mobo with 3x m.2 slots, 6+ sata ports, and an x4 slot that all work together). I know they have to segment their line ups somehow, but it makes choices hard for me (both platform wise and motherboard wise).
> 
> My asus Z490 board is kind of nice in that it lets me force the second m.2 slot to x2 (instead of x4), so that I don’t disable 2 sata ports and can use all 6 (and an x4 NIC), wish more boards had that option (or at least noted it in the manual so I would know BEFORE trying to take a gamble in hopes that they can).
> 
> 
> End of rant


The the Styx. is one of my favorite cases. That housed main rig a few years back.










That was my 3900X/RTX2080Ti build.

I have built in the that whole line. Built a few build on the Metis and asterion (horrible air flow, horrible).

I don't care for small cases any more. My last main rig build was on a Phanteks Evolv, loved it but was missing something.










That was my 3950X and my 6th 2080Ti (seriously guys, EVGA before the GPU shortage was selling these for 550 b stock).

Recycled that case for the 10850K build and still lives since it is my nieces main build with a gtx1070.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I've spent a lot more time than I'd like to admit just reading mobo manuals to see what their PCIe layouts are, but just like you said, they all seem nerfed for (seemingly) no reason... Figured nothing on AM4 worth getting rid of my Z490 Elite, so I got a 11700KF for less than a 5600X and figured between the 10700K in my HTPC and the 11700KF in my main PC; I'll ride out 1200 until something better comes along.
> 
> Really just wish X299 could be aircooled (and still be competitive), because I find watercooling just too cumbersome. My O11 + 2x360mm rads + X299 stuff is just a friggin bear to move. While I can one hand my 11700KF build. Sucks cuz my Omega is probably the coolest board I've used since a RIVBE a LONG time ago.


Yeah those i7s are both nice CPUs, the difference between 10900k, 10850k, 11900k and 9900k is pretty minimal in real usage for most people with the same tuning. Side-grading is fun to play with but impact = lol



JustinThyme said:


> Seeing how my desktop doenst move as I would rather eat a mile of cow dung than run a O11D just my case weighs in at 70 Lbs so the rest doest matter. Click on rig in sig to see an HEDT with an R6E. 3 D5 pumps in serial. 420 rad, 480 rad two 360 rads and the CPU and two GPUs all water-cooled. Im far past the age of lan parties and find it quite competitive.


That phanteks elite case is super heavy by itself lol, reminds me of my old G34 server I had in a chenbro tower case.


----------



## gtz

Gunslinger reached back out to me and accepted my offer for 650 (thanks to @Gunslinger. )

My main system will be X299 and the CPU will be paired with the Asus X299 Deluxe II.

Now I am going to be honest, and again this is my personal opinion so here it goes.

X299 vs Ryzen 5000, if you don't need the PCIe lanes the ryzen 5000 setup will always come out on top. Whether marginally in gaming or matching and beating it in production tasks. Easier to cool (well sort of, the small dies in Ryzen are harder to cool). Setting it up is a breeze, just get the RAM to at least 3600 and enable PPO and poof you are finished. Below are some cinebench runs I did with RAM running at 3600 and PBO enabled on my 5900X (12 core chip)
































But like I mentioned earlier I really missed X299, I love tweaking it. Just reminds me of how overclocking use to be. Like the core 2 duo days. Lets not only go for the high multi but go for the highest FSB and find out the best ratio to use. I use my computer daily for either part time editing or full time regular job. I have a work laptop but since working from home I exported all my programs to my personal rig. I remember with my q6600/Asus P45 combo I was running 1:1:1 ratio running at 426mhz. This gave me a FSB of 1700, cpu clock of 3800mhz, and ddr2 running at 850. That system just flew and I was so proud to finally have it stable. That is exactly how I feel about X299, tweaking every single aspect of it to get the best performance.

Those are my thoughts.

Also I still stand by the price to performance aspect, at least in relation to the 7000 series. Like my daughters rig 12 cores (7920X) at 242 and a x299 motherboard (50 bucks).

Time to sell the 5900X and B550 motherboard.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

JustinThyme said:


> Seeing how my desktop doenst move as I would rather eat a mile of cow dung than run a O11D just my case weighs in at 70 Lbs so the rest doest matter. Click on rig in sig to see an HEDT with an R6E. 3 D5 pumps in serial. 420 rad, 480 rad two 360 rads and the CPU and two GPUs all water-cooled. Im far past the age of lan parties and find it quite competitive.


My back/knees hurt just thinking of that. I mess with my PC all the time (and travel with it occasionally when I visit my parents). I probably move my rig multiple times a week, so going from whatever the O11D weighs (honestly, I think it might be the most overrated case) to my Thetis is really nice. 

If I had more (good) spare GPUs, I'd probably just leave a tower at their house since I have tons of spare builds, keyboards, mice, and my trusty old 24" 1440p144hz Dell that I don't use. Then the size would be a moot point. But honestly, for me, a single GPU build trying to push 3440x1440p120hz or 4K120hz, CPU overclocking really doesn't go as far as it used to, so watercooling for me doesn't need to be so crazy. Had good results with a 2700X (not a hot CPU) and a TXP overclocked on a 240mm rad with an anemic pump in the Thetis with 2x120mm 1450rpm GTs.




gtz said:


> The the Styx. is one of my favorite cases. That housed main rig a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my 3900X/RTX2080Ti build.
> 
> I have built in the that whole line. Built a few build on the Metis and asterion (horrible air flow, horrible).
> 
> I don't care for small cases any more. My last main rig build was on a Phanteks Evolv, loved it but was missing something.


Thetis isn't a great case airflow either, but that Asterion looks terrible! I'm not the biggest fan of a lot of small cases, but I kind of like the inverse ATX layout and of the cases I currently have (750D, O11D [housing the Omega stuff], Evolv mATX, Antec P101 [currently housing the 10700K]), it is the only one left that I don't hate. The P101 would be nice, but it fits in better with my living room speakers 




> That was my 3950X and my 6th 2080Ti (seriously guys, EVGA before the GPU shortage was selling these for 550 b stock).
> 
> Recycled that case for the 10850K build and still lives since it is my nieces main build with a gtx1070.


Man, I miss the days of cheaper GPUs, nothing pleases me more than a good sidegrade for absolutely no reason. Prior to getting the 3070 prebuilt, I had a steady rotation of ~1080ti level GPUs (like 1080ti blower -> 1080ti seahawk -> Gaming X Trio -> 2070 Super -> 5700 -> Titan XP -> 5700XT). Like all those cards were nearly identical, but I had a blast buying, selling, and benching stuff.



D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah those i7s are both nice CPUs, the difference between 10900k, 10850k, 11900k and 9900k is pretty minimal in real usage for most people with the same tuning. Side-grading is fun to play with but impact = lol
> 
> That phanteks elite case is super heavy by itself lol, reminds me of my old G34 server I had in a chenbro tower case.


Agree completely! The i7's are really solid, even moreso considering (IMO) their “low” prices, well at least the 10700K is cheap.

@gtz might be interested in the 5900X. Lolololol


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> My back/knees hurt just thinking of that. I mess with my PC all the time (and travel with it occasionally when I visit my parents). I probably move my rig multiple times a week, so going from whatever the O11D weighs (honestly, I think it might be the most overrated case) to my Thetis is really nice.
> 
> If I had more (good) spare GPUs, I'd probably just leave a tower at their house since I have tons of spare builds, keyboards, mice, and my trusty old 24" 1440p144hz Dell that I don't use. Then the size would be a moot point. But honestly, for me, a single GPU build trying to push 3440x1440p120hz or 4K120hz, CPU overclocking really doesn't go as far as it used to, so watercooling for me doesn't need to be so crazy. Had good results with a 2700X (not a hot CPU) and a TXP overclocked on a 240mm rad with an anemic pump in the Thetis with 2x120mm 1450rpm GTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thetis isn't a great case airflow either, but that Asterion looks terrible! I'm not the biggest fan of a lot of small cases, but I kind of like the inverse ATX layout and of the cases I currently have (750D, O11D [housing the Omega stuff], Evolv mATX, Antec P101 [currently housing the 10700K]), it is the only one left that I don't hate. The P101 would be nice, but it fits in better with my living room speakers
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I miss the days of cheaper GPUs, nothing pleases me more than a good sidegrade for absolutely no reason. Prior to getting the 3070 prebuilt, I had a steady rotation of ~1080ti level GPUs (like 1080ti blower -> 1080ti seahawk -> Gaming X Trio -> 2070 Super -> 5700 -> Titan XP -> 5700XT). Like all those cards were nearly identical, but I had a blast buying, selling, and benching stuff.
> 
> 
> Agree completely! The i7's are really solid, even moreso considering (IMO) their “low” prices, well at least the 10700K is cheap.
> 
> @gtz might be interested in the 5900X. Lolololol


You are slowly becoming my best customer lol.

Pm, if you want I would sell you the b550 board and CPU for 560 shipped.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> *You are slowly becoming my best customer lol.*
> 
> Pm, if you want I would sell you the b550 board and CPU for 560 shipped.


Yeee!

Edit: PM sent

And after all that stuff I was talking about about not needing cores and whatnot...

Maybe I'll keep this stuff longer than I did the 5800X! Granted that 5800X netted me a 5700XT and some cash and the 5700XT has definitely paid for itself by now!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Gunslinger reached back out to me and accepted my offer for 650 (thanks to @Gunslinger. )
> 
> My main system will be X299 and the CPU will be paired with the Asus X299 Deluxe II.
> 
> Now I am going to be honest, and again this is my personal opinion so here it goes.
> 
> X299 vs Ryzen 5000, if you don't need the PCIe lanes the ryzen 5000 setup will always come out on top. Whether marginally in gaming or matching and beating it in production tasks. Easier to cool (well sort of, the small dies in Ryzen are harder to cool). Setting it up is a breeze, just get the RAM to at least 3600 and enable PPO and poof you are finished. Below are some cinebench runs I did with RAM running at 3600 and PBO enabled on my 5900X (12 core chip)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519871
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519872
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I mentioned earlier I really missed X299, I love tweaking it. Just reminds me of how overclocking use to be. Like the core 2 duo days. Lets not only go for the high multi but go for the highest FSB and find out the best ratio to use. I use my computer daily for either part time editing or full time regular job. I have a work laptop but since working from home I exported all my programs to my personal rig. I remember with my q6600/Asus P45 combo I was running 1:1:1 ratio running at 426mhz. This gave me a FSB of 1700, cpu clock of 3800mhz, and ddr2 running at 850. That system just flew and I was so proud to finally have it stable. That is exactly how I feel about X299, tweaking every single aspect of it to get the best performance.
> 
> Those are my thoughts.
> 
> Also I still stand by the price to performance aspect, at least in relation to the 7000 series. Like my daughters rig 12 cores (7920X) at 242 and a x299 motherboard (50 bucks).
> 
> Time to sell the 5900X and B550 motherboard.


Man i miss the core 2 days. Had a c0 e8400 on a p45 ud3l under water pushing 600 fsb daily. Core 2 was and still is fun to play with.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yeee!
> 
> Edit: PM sent
> 
> And after all that stuff I was talking about about not needing cores and whatnot...
> 
> Maybe I'll keep this stuff longer than I did the 5800X! Granted that 5800X netted me a 5700XT and some cash and the 5700XT has definitely paid for itself by now!


PM received.

Yeah that was a great trade, especially since 5700XT still go for 700 bucks plus.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man i miss the core 2 days. Had a c0 e8400 on a p45 ud3l under water pushing 600 fsb daily. Core 2 was and still is fun to play with.


Yeah man it was a very fun platform, but I think I like it so much because it was my first foray into overclocking. I started this whole journey as a noob with a e4400 and asus p5e-sli board. Below is a picture of the q6600 system I was talking about earlier, housed inside a Cooler Master Centerion 5 that I painted the interior and dremeled cable management holes (yeah I was doing it before the case manufacturers were) I was about to replace the q6600 for a q9550 but then got a Phenom X6 1055T for the same price.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah man it was a very fun platform, but I think I like it so much because it was my first foray into overclocking. I started this whole journey as a noob with a e4400 and asus p5e-sli board. Below is a picture of the q6600 system I was talking about earlier, housed inside a Cooler Master Centerion 5 that I painted the interior and dremeled cable management holes (yeah I was doing it before the case manufacturers were) I was about to replace the q6600 for a q9550 but then got a Phenom X6 1055T for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 2519902





gtz said:


> Yeah man it was a very fun platform, but I think I like it so much because it was my first foray into overclocking. I started this whole journey as a noob with a e4400 and asus p5e-sli board. Below is a picture of the q6600 system I was talking about earlier, housed inside a Cooler Master Centerion 5 that I painted the interior and dremeled cable management holes (yeah I was doing it before the case manufacturers were) I was about to replace the q6600 for a q9550 but then got a Phenom X6 1055T for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 2519902


Is that a 3870?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Is that a 3870?


4870

Hot little bastard.

My main gpu history has been 8600GT/8800GT/4870/5830/GTX460/GTX480 (SLI)/7950/R9 290 (Crossfire)/GTX980Ti/1080Ti/2080Ti/6800XT

I have owned just about everything. From the GTX480 on is when I started flipping PCs and got to play with all kinds of platforms and graphics cards.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> 4870
> 
> Hot little bastard.
> 
> My main gpu history has been 8600GT/8800GT/4870/5830/GTX460/GTX480 (SLI)/7950/R9 290 (Crossfire)/GTX980Ti/1080Ti/2080Ti/6800XT
> 
> I have owned just about everything. From the GTX480 on is when I started flipping PCs and got to play with all kinds of platforms and graphics cards.


Man i ran my 480 sli till 780ti release. Them cards with the vmod and bios mods was insane on water.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man i ran my 480 sli till 780ti release. Them cards with the vmod and bios mods was insane on water.


It was a strong rig, back then a lot more games supported SLi. I was running them on air but had to slap 2 120mm fans to blow directly on them.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Man, that build looks sick! Love me some SLI/CFX builds. Shame their isn't really support anymore.

Coolest GPU setup I ever had was dual 290's on an Asetek 760GC (120mm AIO that was meant for a CPU + GPU build, but I had two DWOOD [lol, forgot about this guy] brackets to attach the blocks to the GPUs). Man those Dwood brackets were really cool back in the day. I remember temps being really good all things considered.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, that build looks sick! Love me some SLI/CFX builds. Shame their isn't really support anymore.
> 
> Coolest GPU setup I ever had was dual 290's on an Asetek 760GC (120mm AIO that was meant for a CPU + GPU build, but I had two DWOOD [lol, forgot about this guy] brackets to attach the blocks to the GPUs). Man those Dwood brackets were really cool back in the day. I remember temps being really good all things considered.


Man I remember those, was going to buy some for the 480s. I believe he sold the designs to NZXT (or I hope so) because they are almost the same bracket.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Man I remember those, was going to buy some for the 480s. I believe he sold the designs to NZXT (or I hope so) because they are almost the same bracket.


As far as I know, they were identical (granted for that style of CPU cooler [the way those early NZXT mounts held the block down] really didn't leave a lot of variation for designs). IIRC he had way too many orders than he could fulfill and he kinda peace-d out never to be heard from again(?), at least I never remember him coming back/posting much after crap hit the fan that he wasn't fulfilling orders.

I don't really blame him for dipping, probably didn't expect the brackets to take off/become such a PITA to make and sell. Hopefully anyone affected was able to get whatever money they sent him back (or a bracket).


----------



## D-EJ915

o1dschoo1 said:


> Man i ran my 480 sli till 780ti release. Them cards with the vmod and bios mods was insane on water.


I'd originally bought 3 EK blocks for my GTX 480s but was too lazy to tear down my SR-2 setup's waterblocks so I never put them on and just ran them on air. Even with the air coolers you could push those things a lot though they were super loud. I still have one of the blocks unused in the box. I replaced the 3-way with 1 780 Ti, was a wild upgrade since I had the same performance but it was much quieter and cooler lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> I'd originally bought 3 EK blocks for my GTX 480s but was too lazy to tear down my SR-2 setup's waterblocks so I never put them on and just ran them on air. Even with the air coolers you could push those things a lot though they were super loud. I still have one of the blocks unused in the box. I replaced the 3-way with 1 780 Ti, was a wild upgrade since I had the same performance but it was much quieter and cooler lol.


Honestly if the 480s had more vram i feel like they wouldve went way further. 900mhz on them with 2 of them was insane with the little amount of vram they had. 
I still want a sr2 to add to my collection.


----------



## D-EJ915

o1dschoo1 said:


> Honestly if the 480s had more vram i feel like they wouldve went way further. 900mhz on them with 2 of them was insane with the little amount of vram they had.
> I still want a sr2 to add to my collection.


I should probably sell my old SR-2 with my cracked EK block on it. I'd gotten the custom block from the guy on the evga forum but I just don't have the time or want to put it on to be honest, I do have the old evga fansink hardware but ehhh...

I got some 480 and 580 hydro copper cards to use on the both of them though, I have 4 of each now I think? so I have 8 480s now and 4 580s I guess, 2 690s too...


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> I should probably sell my old SR-2 with my cracked EK block on it. I'd gotten the custom block from the guy on the evga forum but I just don't have the time or want to put it on to be honest, I do have the old evga fansink hardware but ehhh...
> 
> I got some 480 and 580 hydro copper cards to use on the both of them though, I have 4 of each now I think? so I have 8 480s now and 4 580s I guess, 2 690s too...


Id gladly take that sr2 and 4 480s off of your hands lmao.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I should probably sell my old SR-2 with my cracked EK block on it. I'd gotten the custom block from the guy on the evga forum but I just don't have the time or want to put it on to be honest, I do have the old evga fansink hardware but ehhh...
> 
> I got some 480 and 580 hydro copper cards to use on the both of them though, I have 4 of each now I think? so I have 8 480s now and 4 580s I guess, 2 690s too...


Man you have a good collection.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Gunslinger reached back out to me and accepted my offer for 650 (thanks to @Gunslinger. )
> 
> My main system will be X299 and the CPU will be paired with the Asus X299 Deluxe II.
> 
> Now I am going to be honest, and again this is my personal opinion so here it goes.
> 
> X299 vs Ryzen 5000, if you don't need the PCIe lanes the ryzen 5000 setup will always come out on top. Whether marginally in gaming or matching and beating it in production tasks. Easier to cool (well sort of, the small dies in Ryzen are harder to cool). Setting it up is a breeze, just get the RAM to at least 3600 and enable PPO and poof you are finished. Below are some cinebench runs I did with RAM running at 3600 and PBO enabled on my 5900X (12 core chip)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519871
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519872
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I mentioned earlier I really missed X299, I love tweaking it. Just reminds me of how overclocking use to be. Like the core 2 duo days. Lets not only go for the high multi but go for the highest FSB and find out the best ratio to use. I use my computer daily for either part time editing or full time regular job. I have a work laptop but since working from home I exported all my programs to my personal rig. I remember with my q6600/Asus P45 combo I was running 1:1:1 ratio running at 426mhz. This gave me a FSB of 1700, cpu clock of 3800mhz, and ddr2 running at 850. That system just flew and I was so proud to finally have it stable. That is exactly how I feel about X299, tweaking every single aspect of it to get the best performance.
> 
> Those are my thoughts.
> 
> Also I still stand by the price to performance aspect, at least in relation to the 7000 series. Like my daughters rig 12 cores (7920X) at 242 and a x299 motherboard (50 bucks).
> 
> Time to sell the 5900X and B550 motherboard.


Not too shabby with 12 cores. My 9940X has two more and beat it and my 10980XE beat it more. Heres just a quick run at 4.7, 10 min throttle test on 10980XE. It will pass 30K if I up it to 4.9GHz.


----------



## JustinThyme

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah those i7s are both nice CPUs, the difference between 10900k, 10850k, 11900k and 9900k is pretty minimal in real usage for most people with the same tuning. Side-grading is fun to play with but impact = lol
> 
> 
> That phanteks elite case is super heavy by itself lol, reminds me of my old G34 server I had in a chenbro tower case.


Yeah its not on the light side. My lightest one is a corsair air 540 that has a 7700K with an AIO and air cooled 1080 that my wife uses for her menial tasks. My other case is an Obsidian 900D that is not much lighter if any than the Enthoo Elite. Dont move anything once its built and damn sure wont do another assembly in my basement like I did with the Enthoo Elite then tote it up two flights of stairs. Still havent found my left nut!


----------



## D-EJ915

JustinThyme said:


> Yeah its not on the light side. My lightest one is a corsair air 540 that has a 7700K with an AIO and air cooled 1080 that my wife uses for her menial tasks. My other case is an Obsidian 900D that is not much lighter if any than the Enthoo Elite. Dont move anything once its built and damn sure wont do another assembly in my basement like I did with the Enthoo Elite then tote it up two flights of stairs. Still havent found my left nut!


One nice thing about my 7820x build in my S340 with an AIO CLC is it was super small and light to take to friends for LANs lol.


----------



## JustinThyme

D-EJ915 said:


> One nice thing about my 7820x build in my S340 with an AIO CLC is it was super small and light to take to friends for LANs lol.


Yeah I haven’t done the Lan Party thing in oh 30 years. Like back when it made sense because internet connections were all dial up with a 10 second ping. If I feel that need (which I’m sure I won’t) I have a couple of high powered laptops. Damn sure not dragging a 35 inch ultrawide under one arm and a 100lb PC under the other much less figure out a way to strap it all on the back of my ride.


----------



## gtz

I think I am going to buy a EVGA Dark X299, I would have liked a fancy Asus rampage extreme encore or omega but can't see my spending 500+ for it. I hated the FTW3 but did like the Micro2 so might give the Dark a go.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I think I am going to buy a EVGA Dark X299, I would have liked a fancy Asus rampage extreme encore or omega but can't see my spending 500+ for it. I hated the FTW3 but did like the Micro2 so might give the Dark a go.


Get the apex it ocs better . The dark is a great board too though


----------



## gtz

The only reason of getting the X299 dark now is because it is still relatively cheap (sorta but the cheapest compared to the rampages) since it is still being sold new at Amazon. I got a feeling once they sell out the price will go higher.

On other news I have started swapping boards out with my daughters rig. She is now a proud owner of a gigabyte ud4 pro.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> The only reason of getting the X299 dark now is because it is still relatively cheap (sorta but the cheapest compared to the rampages) since it is still being sold new at Amazon. I got a feeling once they sell out the price will go higher.
> 
> On other news I have started swapping boards out with my daughters rig. She is now a proud owner of a gigabyte ud4 pro.
> 
> View attachment 2520032


I would definitely choose the deluxe


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I would definitely choose the deluxe


Yeah that's going to be the plan until I get my hands on a fancy rampage.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah that's going to be the plan until I get my hands on a fancy rampage.


Im gonna be completely honest i only got 200 mhz outta my 7900x on my apex vs the deluxe . Memory clocked the same on both boards. Oh and i got to lower my mesh voltage a little.
The apex can run 4 m.2 drives though lol so theres that


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Im gonna be completely honest i only got 200 mhz outta my 7900x on my apex vs the deluxe . Memory clocked the same on both boards. Oh and i got to lower my mesh voltage a little.
> The apex can run 4 m.2 drives though lol so theres that


Ok you caught me!!!

I'm doing it for the epeen!!!!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Ok you caught me!!!
> 
> I'm doing it for the epeen!!!!


Dont blame you lol


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Get the apex it ocs better . The dark is a great board too though


The Apex selling point was optimized ram traces to get better OCs on ram but the power delivery to the CPU isn’t all that, same as R6E.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> The Apex selling point was optimized ram traces to get better OCs on ram but the power delivery to the CPU isn’t all that, same as R6E.


I could never make it go over 60c tbh with my 7900x. Its been super solid. Under ln2 probably cant hang though


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> I think I am going to buy a EVGA Dark X299, I would have liked a fancy Asus rampage extreme encore or omega but can't see my spending 500+ for it. I hated the FTW3 but did like the Micro2 so might give the Dark a go.


I’ve not run an X299 dark but it has a good power delivery looking at specs and Steve at GamersNexus likes it. I’ve gone outside of ASUS boards a few times and was disappointed with both EVGA and worse yet Gigabyte. I wouldn’t go blowing a wad on a board right now either. If I didn’t already have a R6EE I wouldn’t bother. Thing with Apex boards is they have always been limited. Getting your hands on one may prove to be futile. You won’t find a new one and anyone who buys them drives them like they stole them so who knows on operability unless you just happen to know and trust the seller.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> I could never make it go over 60c tbh with my 7900x. Its been super solid. Under ln2 probably cant hang though


Yeah 60C on a 10 core would bother me when I’m getting 54C max on an 18 core. My R6E did great with 8 phase VRMs once I put the heat killer VRM block on it. Never passed 40 then but it was getting about the same as yours with a 7900X with the stock cooler. Ran a 9940X in it with decent results but at that point I already had the VRM water block on it. That was a big complaint on launch of what 8 phases when the Dark had 16. I don’t think it’s about how many as much as it is how much power what’s there can push. I was happy with my R6E until I borked the pins doing water block testing. Ran it a long time with the heat killer VRM cooler and HKIV pro CPU block. The Optimus Sig V2 and EK magnitude one upped the HKIV pro by 2-3C under heavy AVX workload which I didn’t do a whole lot of past 4.8GHz all cores. My objective was to compare the blocks with a controlled ambient and did 30 minute Blender Classroom runs then changed fan speeds and pump speeds in 25% increments and every variant of fan and pump speeds in 25% increments. The Optimus Sig V2 and EK magnitude as they come out of the box (once you get the TIM and mount right as both are finicky) ran neck and neck for the most part. The one point that EK Magnitude pulled ahead was when I was down to 1 D5 of 3 and took it to 75%. From there down to the lowest possible flow I could do the EK pulled ahead of the Optimus but I don’t run my rig like that anyhow. The 3 pumps I have ATM are tuned to static speeds offset from each other for noise cancellation and nothing under 90%. Can’t hear them at all. The fans are a different story. I control those with aquasuite with a max coolant temp of 32C being fans to 100% but I never get there. With as much as I can throw at a 10980XE and a pair of 2080Tis it never makes 30C with a 24C ambient. I can keep it under 25C in the winter with the window open that’s directly behind my case and drop it further if I put a window fan in there pushing cold air towards the case. Im fighting the urge to buy a $2K chiller! LOL Not to run sub ambient but to keep the loop at ambient. Already been there running sub ambient and it’s a PITA dealing with condensation.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> I’ve not run an X299 dark but it has a good power delivery looking at specs and Steve at GamersNexus likes it. I’ve gone outside of ASUS boards a few times and was disappointed with both EVGA and worse yet Gigabyte. I wouldn’t go blowing a wad on a board right now either. If I didn’t already have a R6EE I wouldn’t bother. Thing with Apex boards is they have always been limited. Getting your hands on one may prove to be futile. You won’t find a new one and anyone who buys them drives them like they stole them so who knows on operability unless you just happen to know and trust the seller.


This. I really wouldn't buy a used rog board unless i really trusted the seller or got it from someone like me that runs Deltas on the power delivery


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Yeah 60C on a 10 core would bother me when I’m getting 54C max on an 18 core. My R6E did great with 8 phase VRMs once I put the heat killer VRM block on it. Never passed 40 then but it was getting about the same as yours with a 7900X with the stock cooler. Ran a 9940X in it with decent results but at that point I already had the VRM water block on it. That was a big complaint on launch of what 8 phases when the Dark had 16. I don’t think it’s about how many as much as it is how much power what’s there can push. I was happy with my R6E until I borked the pins doing water block testing. Ran it a long time with the heat killer VRM cooler and HKIV pro CPU block. The Optimus Sig V2 and EK magnitude one upped the HKIV pro by 2-3C under heavy AVX workload which I didn’t do a whole lot of past 4.8GHz all cores. My objective was to compare the blocks with a controlled ambient and did 30 minute Blender Classroom runs then changed fan speeds and pump speeds in 25% increments and every variant of fan and pump speeds in 25% increments. The Optimus Sig V2 and EK magnitude as they come out of the box (once you get the TIM and mount right as both are finicky) ran neck and neck for the most part. The one point that EK Magnitude pulled ahead was when I was down to 1 D5 of 3 and took it to 75%. From there down to the lowest possible flow I could do the EK pulled ahead of the Optimus but I don’t run my rig like that anyhow. The 3 pumps I have ATM are tuned to static speeds offset from each other for noise cancellation and nothing under 90%. Can’t hear them at all. The fans are a different story. I control those with aquasuite with a max coolant temp of 32C being fans to 100% but I never get there. With as much as I can throw at a 10980XE and a pair of 2080Tis it never makes 30C with a 24C ambient. I can keep it under 25C in the winter with the window open that’s directly behind my case and drop it further if I put a window fan in there pushing cold air towards the case. Im fighting the urge to buy a $2K chiller! LOL Not to run sub ambient but to keep the loop at ambient. Already been there running sub ambient and it’s a PITA dealing with condensation.


Thats really been a option for me honestly too. But id toast so many cpus knowing i could never overheat them lmao. I need to put some more intake fans in my case though to bring my board temps down...


----------



## gtz

Swapping components and not finding anything has me ready to organize my closet full of junk. What prompted me to clean said closet???? I can't find my freaking Heatkiller block!!!! I had order the AM4 brackets and place them somewhere along with my block and now I can't find it!!!



















Time to clean and find that block.


----------



## gtz

Why the hell did I even keep these. Hard line tubing was the biggest waste of my life, only lasted a week before I wanted to swap out components.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> I think I am going to buy a EVGA Dark X299, I would have liked a fancy Asus rampage extreme encore or omega but can't see my spending 500+ for it. I hated the FTW3 but did like the Micro2 so might give the Dark a go.


There is one for sale with 7980 for 725 on ebay. EVGA X299 boards have poor memory performance though. I should put my extra OCF board up for sale on ebay I guess.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> There is one for sale with 7980 for 725 on ebay. EVGA X299 boards have poor memory performance though. I should put my extra OCF board up for sale on ebay I guess.


Yeah don't really need another 18 core since I have a 10980XE coming.


Just found a sandy bridge CPU!!!!











It's just a core i3 but still, that could have been there for years.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Swapping components and not finding anything has me ready to organize my closet full of junk. What prompted me to clean said closet???? I can't find my freaking Heatkiller block!!!! I had order the AM4 brackets and place them somewhere along with my block and now I can't find it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2520096
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520097
> 
> 
> Time to clean and find that block.


Don’t feel bad, I don’t have a closet that will fit all my crap. I have multiple shelving units in the basement. My HKIV block came with both options to mount as well as a backplate for boards that needed it. It’s all easy to find though as I’m OCD with keeping the boxes if I have the hardware. The HKIV pro block I have is in its original box with everything it came with on the water block shelf. Only thing not on that shelf are the monoblocks I’ve tried. They all have wire hangers in them and are literally hanging on the wall of shame down there. Some people ask me why I don’t sell them. Well the answer is two fold. One to remind me to NEVER go down that road again and the other is I don’t do that to people even if I don’t like them, it’s a mean thing to do!


----------



## D-EJ915

You guys don't even want to see my stacks of boxes and such here lol, I have way too much stuff ahaha.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Why the hell did I even keep these. Hard line tubing was the biggest waste of my life, only lasted a week before I wanted to swap out components.
> 
> View attachment 2520099


I always keep pieces of hardline I’ve cut. Surprisingly I’ve used a lot of them. Sometimes it’s an exact fit and others might need a little trimming but better than having to bend another piece. I happen to like hardline. I’ll never go batsh!t crazy with the metal tubing I’m seeing these days but PETG is all I do these days. Got a butt load of it and fittings to go with it. Have enough fittings to do another build and then some. That’s the most costly part of hard line. The freaking fittings…..well if you buy the good stuff anyhow. A damn ball valve is like $35 or so. You can get cheap crap for half the price but it’s one of those things you get what you pay for. Every time I see someone mention barrow I wanna puke.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> I always keep pieces of hardline I’ve cut. Surprisingly I’ve used a lot of them. Sometimes it’s an exact fit and others might need a little trimming but better than having to bend another piece. I happen to like hardline. I’ll never go batsh!t crazy with the metal tubing I’m seeing these days but PETG is all I do these days. Got a butt load of it and fittings to go with it. Have enough fittings to do another build and then some. That’s the most costly part of hard line. The freaking fittings…..well if you buy the good stuff anyhow. A damn ball valve is like $35 or so. You can get cheap crap for half the price but it’s one of those things you get what you pay for. Every time I see someone mention barrow I wanna puke.


No the build looked awesome, just you know me always switching hardware. With flexible tubing it is super easy to swap.


----------



## JustinThyme

D-EJ915 said:


> You guys don't even want to see my stacks of boxes and such here lol, I have way too much stuff ahaha.


Bet I can match if not beat you. Some things I’m gonna toss though. Sitting on a half dozen Antec cases that are probably 30 years old or close. Back then it was slim pickings. None of what’s out today existed or even close. You had antec and generic steel cases that varied and have a few of those too. Need to clean house of some of the junk I know I won’t use and costs more to ship anywhere that they are worth. I’ve even got a vintage external water cooling set up. Pump, rad and fan in a nice module with tiny tubing and a PCIE pass through and crappy block to go with it. I think it’s a koolance branded item. I see it but haven’t really looked at it in 30 years.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> No the build looked awesome, just you know me always switching hardware. With flexible tubing it is super easy to swap.


Yeah I’m always switching too but too hard headed to take the easy and sleazy way out. I have a MORA3 420 all assembled and all the parts ready to go with two more D5 pumps that I haven’t put in the loop because it’s going to take redoing about half of my loop inside the case. All flex on the outside except coming from the rad to the res and the res to the inlet of the dual pump top.


----------



## gtz

Guys I freaking lost the Heatkiller IV Pro block. Cleaned both closets (like you guys I have everything scattered) and consolidated everything to one (per Wifey's request), and I still can't find it. My wife the week before did spring cleaning (I know summer, but did not fight her), mostly cleaning and throwing away (donating the good stuff) things the kids no longer played with. I showed her a picture of it and she says "maybe", she claims she would never touch my stuff so don't know what happened to it.

On other news the gigabyte ud4 pro is a good no bs basic board. It's vrm is similar to all Asus 1st gen board, 8 phases. But the 7920X being a 12 core that is not going to be pushed to its limit it will be fine. The only problem is my daughter told me that the computer no longer looks pretty compared to how it looked like. So I will mod the snot out of it. 

Like mentioned before the gigabyte a a no bs board that means no rgb and looks plain. So I will add RGB and paint all the accents I can white. She does not like the looks of the RTX3070 either, she misses the white gtx1080 I painted. I might paint this I might not, don't want to void my warranty. I might vinyl wrap it. I also ordered white ddr4 heatsinks from china to replace the stock black ones that come with the current set of ram, if I buy vinyl wrap for the vga I might vinyl wrap these. I have some modding to look forward to.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Guys I freaking lost the Heatkiller IV Pro block. Cleaned both closets (like you guys I have everything scattered) and consolidated everything to one (per Wifey's request), and I still can't find it. My wife the week before did spring cleaning (I know summer, but did not fight her), mostly cleaning and throwing away (donating the good stuff) things the kids no longer played with. I showed her a picture of it and she says "maybe", she claims she would never touch my stuff so don't know what happened to it.
> 
> On other news the gigabyte ud4 pro is a good no bs basic board. It's vrm is similar to all Asus 1st gen board, 8 phases. But the 7920X being a 12 core that is not going to be pushed to its limit it will be fine. The only problem is my daughter told me that the computer no longer looks pretty compared to how it looked like. So I will mod the snot out of it.
> 
> Like mentioned before the gigabyte a a no bs board that means no rgb and looks plain. So I will add RGB and paint all the accents I can white. She does not like the looks of the RTX3070 either, she misses the white gtx1080 I painted. I might paint this I might not, don't want to void my warranty. I might vinyl wrap it. I also ordered white ddr4 heatsinks from china to replace the stock black ones that come with the current set of ram, if I buy vinyl wrap for the vga I might vinyl wrap these. I have some modding to look forward to.


Be careful pulling them ddr4 heatsinks. You will easily rip a memory ic off if you dont get it hot enough.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Be careful pulling them ddr4 heatsinks. You will easily rip a memory ic off if you dont get it hot enough.


I'm not too worried, I use to do it all the time. Heat gun and popsicle stick, slides right off.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I'm not too worried, I use to do it all the time. Heat gun and popsicle stick, slides right off.


Yup. Damn its really rare to see someone who has done stuff like this these days. Back in the day we all use to hardcore rig/mod stuff


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yup. Damn its really rare to see someone who has done stuff like this these days. Back in the day we all use to hardcore rig/mod stuff


We had to back then, cases were horrible and all PC components looked yuk.

Now they make cases the suit the build, you can color match the everything (I mean if it werent for the GPU shortage I could have bought a white card). 

Its a lot easier now.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> We had to back then, cases were horrible and all PC components looked yuk.
> 
> Now they make cases the suit the build, you can color match the everything (I mean if it werent for the GPU shortage I could have bought a white card).
> 
> Its a lot easier now.


Yea these new builders dont know how easy they have it.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yup. Damn its really rare to see someone who has done stuff like this these days. Back in the day we all use to hardcore rig/mod stuff


There’s more “Old School” old farts in this forum than others. I’ve never done much modding on cases but hardware, plenty. My first watercooling rig was a homemade block, a pond pump and a heater core out of a junk yard, 1969 Chevy truck that was external. Built a frame for it so it could free stand and a frame to facilitate fan mounts because I got tired of looking at the zip ties! LOL. There was no watercooling market. All the hose and barb fittings came from the hardware store. 

But yeah the heat sinks are fairly easy. Just a matter of heat and a safe prying method. Popsicle sticks do work well. Have the stick in there add heat and apply a gentle prying pressure until it pops off. I did the first set with my wife’s hair dryer.


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> There’s more “Old School” old farts in this forum than others. I’ve never done much modding on cases but hardware, plenty. My first watercooling rig was a homemade block, a pond pump and a heater core out of a junk yard, 1969 Chevy truck that was external. Built a frame for it so it could free stand and a frame to facilitate fan mounts because I got tired of looking at the zip ties! LOL. There was no watercooling market. All the hose and barb fittings came from the hardware store.
> 
> But yeah the heat sinks are fairly easy. Just a matter of heat and a safe prying method. Popsicle sticks do work well. Have the stick in there add heat and apply a gentle prying pressure until it pops off. I did the first set with my wife’s hair dryer.


I remember my first water setup with the old bonneville heater core. Im actually bout to start a 790i core 2 setup for retro games.


----------



## gtz

I got some time today to play with my 10980XE. 

The good:
This chip runs extremely cool, as in I think I'm running a lower core count CPU at time. Great overclocker, clock to voltage compare to my 9980XE is impressive (even though I think the 9980XE just had a lot of leakage). I only need 1.125 vcore of 4.6 stable, yes 1.125!!!!!!! This passed a 30min blender run and CB23 on loop. It also runs cooler, I never found the Heatkiller block and just used the old swiftech block. With the 9980XE I ran the better block and used LM and about the same as I am now with reg tim. I think this chip will have the potential to run comfortably with a all core of 4.8/4.9, given a proper motherboard (more on that below).

The bad:
Mesh does not overclock well, this is the first X299 chip I could not stabilize at 3.1. I went all the way up to 1.25 and would not stabilize. Running 3.0, best I could do. This is where the 9980XE shined, I could stabilize at 3.3 (with 1.26 mesh voltage, ran at 3.2 24/7) and benchmark at 34. Also the memory controller struggles pass 3800, I could not stabilize at 4000. I used known settings that were stable with my previous setup of 4000 CL15, this could be the motherboard or CPU or a combination of both. 

The Asus X299 Prime Deluxe II:

This board is extremely easy to work with but has two glaring flaws. This board has an updated VRM design (12 phases), but even with the proper finned heatsink runs hot!!!! I around the 30-35 min mark of stress testing I had to point my desk fan to the board to finish testing, the VRM got to 85c. Now this is a 18 core CPU that draws a lot of power but compared to the Taichi CLX this board is not up to the task. The VRM heatsink would burn your skin if you left your finger long enough. Now I know 85 is perfectly safe but if I did not put the fan I am almost certain it would have reached 90 degrees. Upon further investigating even though this board has 12 power stages it is only a 6 phase board. Asus did not install any doublers, according to them it would still act like a true 12 phase and split the load accordingly. Saw a few YouTube videos and one of them (I believe hardware unboxed) had similar findings and explains the situation better than me. Here is the kicker the Asus Prime II non deluxe has doublers and is the cheaper board. Both the Strix II and Deluxe II have the same retail, but the Strix II similar to the Prime (non deluxe) have better VRMs. I know this is just my preference and 85 (or even 90) is safe for the VRMs to run I still find it concerning for me to use.

Second glaring flaw, the last DDR4 slot to the left touches the heatsink that is connected to the VRM heatsink with a heatpipe. Why is this a problem you say?????? Whatever RAM is on that slot will run around 10-15 degrees celsius hotter than the rest. So the hotter the VRM gets (first glaring flaw) the hotter that ram in that slot will run. During the stress test above that slot got to 52 degrees while the rest were in mid 30s. Once I pointed a fan at the VRM that memory stick dropped to mid 40s. Still hotter than the rest but better. 

Now with the above mentioned I don't feel comfortable running the CPU above 4.6 without installing dedicated fans to the VRM heatsink. I will eventually buy a better block and will be on the lookout for a better board.

But it will probably be an Asus board, I love that little 2in screen.


----------



## D-EJ915

The "left slot ram hot" issue is why the apex was nice even though you would also fry your ssds if you used the dimm.2 for them but stick a fan on that dimm.2 card and your ram was decent temps again lol. I think my R6E original actually runs the memory the coolest over the Apex and Omega for Asus boards.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> The "left slot ram hot" issue is why the apex was nice even though you would also fry your ssds if you used the dimm.2 for them but stick a fan on that dimm.2 card and your ram was decent temps again lol. I think my R6E original actually runs the memory the coolest over the Apex and Omega for Asus boards.


When the new waterblock arrives I will remove the motherboard heatsink and shave some of it off.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Taking a little break from my main rig and building a retro tri sli gaming pc.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Taking a little break from my main rig and building a retro tri sli gaming pc.


Post the build process here or make your own thread. Would like to follow the build process.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> I got some time today to play with my 10980XE.
> 
> The good:
> This chip runs extremely cool, as in I think I'm running a lower core count CPU at time. Great overclocker, clock to voltage compare to my 9980XE is impressive (even though I think the 9980XE just had a lot of leakage). I only need 1.125 vcore of 4.6 stable, yes 1.125!!!!!!! This passed a 30min blender run and CB23 on loop. It also runs cooler, I never found the Heatkiller block and just used the old swiftech block. With the 9980XE I ran the better block and used LM and about the same as I am now with reg tim. I think this chip will have the potential to run comfortably with a all core of 4.8/4.9, given a proper motherboard (more on that below).
> 
> The bad:
> Mesh does not overclock well, this is the first X299 chip I could not stabilize at 3.1. I went all the way up to 1.25 and would not stabilize. Running 3.0, best I could do. This is where the 9980XE shined, I could stabilize at 3.3 (with 1.26 mesh voltage, ran at 3.2 24/7) and benchmark at 34. Also the memory controller struggles pass 3800, I could not stabilize at 4000. I used known settings that were stable with my previous setup of 4000 CL15, this could be the motherboard or CPU or a combination of both.
> 
> The Asus X299 Prime Deluxe II:
> 
> This board is extremely easy to work with but has two glaring flaws. This board has an updated VRM design (12 phases), but even with the proper finned heatsink runs hot!!!! I around the 30-35 min mark of stress testing I had to point my desk fan to the board to finish testing, the VRM got to 85c. Now this is a 18 core CPU that draws a lot of power but compared to the Taichi CLX this board is not up to the task. The VRM heatsink would burn your skin if you left your finger long enough. Now I know 85 is perfectly safe but if I did not put the fan I am almost certain it would have reached 90 degrees. Upon further investigating even though this board has 12 power stages it is only a 6 phase board. Asus did not install any doublers, according to them it would still act like a true 12 phase and split the load accordingly. Saw a few YouTube videos and one of them (I believe hardware unboxed) had similar findings and explains the situation better than me. Here is the kicker the Asus Prime II non deluxe has doublers and is the cheaper board. Both the Strix II and Deluxe II have the same retail, but the Strix II similar to the Prime (non deluxe) have better VRMs. I know this is just my preference and 85 (or even 90) is safe for the VRMs to run I still find it concerning for me to use.
> 
> Second glaring flaw, the last DDR4 slot to the left touches the heatsink that is connected to the VRM heatsink with a heatpipe. Why is this a problem you say?????? Whatever RAM is on that slot will run around 10-15 degrees celsius hotter than the rest. So the hotter the VRM gets (first glaring flaw) the hotter that ram in that slot will run. During the stress test above that slot got to 52 degrees while the rest were in mid 30s. Once I pointed a fan at the VRM that memory stick dropped to mid 40s. Still hotter than the rest but better.
> 
> Now with the above mentioned I don't feel comfortable running the CPU above 4.6 without installing dedicated fans to the VRM heatsink. I will eventually buy a better block and will be on the lookout for a better board.
> 
> But it will probably be an Asus board, I love that little 2in screen.
> 
> View attachment 2520518


Mesh clocks seem to be in the lottery. I run mine at 32. It will go higher, had it to 36, but the package temp follows and surpassed my hottest core so I backed it off. Some cant get to 30. Ive had the same issue with memory. 3800 CL16 is the best I could do without messing with tertiary timings I admittedly know very little about. Picky on what ram too. I have two kits of 8x8GB Dominator platinum and the 3800CL19 wont even run XMP, have to back it off to 3600 yet the 3600CL18 is running 3800 CL16. Makes absolutely no sense. Same manufacturer and both Ver 4.36 which according to some sources is Bdie. All I know is they are Samsung ICs. Past that I can prove or disprove anything.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> Mesh clocks seem to be in the lottery. I run mine at 32. It will go higher, had it to 36, but the package temp follows and surpassed my hottest core so I backed it off. Some cant get to 30. Ive had the same issue with memory. 3800 CL16 is the best I could do without messing with tertiary timings I admittedly know very little about. Picky on what ram too. I have two kits of 8x8GB Dominator platinum and the 3800CL19 wont even run XMP, have to back it off to 3600 yet the 3600CL18 is running 3800 CL16. Makes absolutely no sense. Same manufacturer and both Ver 4.36 which according to some sources is Bdie. All I know is they are Samsung ICs. Past that I can prove or disprove anything.


At least you got 8 sticks running at 3600, 8 sticks must be very hard on the memory controller. I'm still real happy with the 10980Xe, this thing runs so cool that once I get a better block and new motherboard arrives I will go for 5.0. 

I just snagged a EVGA Dark for 180 bucks. 










I was so bummed I missed out when they were 330, but now they are 180. There are still 5 left. I am also excited I get to move the Asus to my daughter's rig since it already has white accents.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice pickup on the X299 Dark! Picked up an X570 Dark from Amazon open box last night!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice pickup on the X299 Dark! Picked up an X570 Dark from Amazon open box last night!


Last night around 1230 they had a big drop. My son was cranky and woke me up so I stayed up with him and saw the X299 dark. ZOTAC also dropped on both there website and Amazon. But MSRPs were high. The better deal I saw was a 3070TI for 949, and a RTX3090 Trinity for 2099, and 1999 (open box). I also managed to get a open box EVGA 850w G+ power supply for 40.38, seeing as my daughter is running X299 as well I need to replace her 650w EVGA sfx (I might need this for another build) PSU.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Last night around 1230 they had a big drop. My son was cranky and woke me up so I stayed up with him and saw the X299 dark. ZOTAC also dropped on both there website and Amazon. But MSRPs were high. The better deal I saw was a 3070TI for 949, and a RTX3090 Trinity for 2099, and 1999 (open box). I also managed to get a open box EVGA 850w G+ power supply for 40.38, seeing as my daughter is running X299 as well I need to replace her 650w EVGA sfx (I might need this for another build) PSU.


Yea, saw some 3060's for $520 🤢🤮

Zotac went crazy with their pricing....

40.38 is nice for a 850w!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yea, saw some 3060's for $520 🤢🤮
> 
> Zotac went crazy with their pricing....
> 
> 40.38 is nice for a 850w!


Yeah they did but they are being smart, why would they let a third party make crazy profit. Let's just do it for ourselves, even PNY and Asus followed the same at there own stores. The only one is EVGA, they also raised MSRP but nothing crazy.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah they did but they are being smart, why would they let a third party make crazy profit. Let's just do it for ourselves, even PNY and Asus followed the same at there own stores. The only one is EVGA, they also raised MSRP but nothing crazy.


True; I don't blame em, I'd probably do the same thing. 

Finally submitted a step up request on my 3070 XC3 Black (for a 3080 FTW3 LHR). Figure it will be a while before they can approve me for it. Mining might pay for the upgrade by the time I get notified.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> True; I don't blame em, I'd probably do the same thing.
> 
> Finally submitted a step up request on my 3070 XC3 Black (for a 3080 FTW3 LHR). Figure it will be a while before they can approve me for it. Mining might pay for the upgrade by the time I get notified.





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> True; I don't blame em, I'd probably do the same thing.
> 
> Finally submitted a step up request on my 3070 XC3 Black (for a 3080 FTW3 LHR). Figure it will be a while before they can approve me for it. Mining might pay for the upgrade by the time I get notified.


You will be in for a nice upgrade, hopefully you will get it sooner than later. I don't remember if I put in for a step up for my daughters, will have to check. Because if I paint it it won't be eligible anymore.


----------



## gtz

Hello gorgeous!!!!










Board was is brand new, not bad for 180ish.

I will also be changing up my daughters X299 rig up a little bit. She is using the PC less and less since we bought her a new 10.1in tablet. Decided to sell the 3070 and keep the funds for myself when when I find a 3090 at or below 2000. The 3070 plus the 6800XT should get me close to it. I managed to snag a ZOTAC GTX950 (maybe 960) for 59 bucks, going to throw that in my daughter's rig for the time being.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice, don't forget to replace the bios battery before you do anything.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> Nice, don't forget to replace the bios battery before you do anything.


The CMOS battery? Never really never replaced those, only old boards.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> The CMOS battery? Never really never replaced those, only old boards.


yeah evga had a bunch of bad ones they die really fast so just to be safe check it out


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Hello gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Board was is brand new, not bad for 180ish.
> 
> I will also be changing up my daughters X299 rig up a little bit. She is using the PC less and less since we bought her a new 10.1in tablet. *Decided to sell the 3070 and keep the funds for myself when when I find a 3090 at or below 2000. *The 3070 plus the 6800XT should get me close to it. I managed to snag a ZOTAC GTX950 (maybe 960) for 59 bucks, going to throw that in my daughter's rig for the time being.


Nice looking board!

😮 @ the bold
I need to un-sub from this thread! All your upgrading is making me upgrade more!

Almost copped a 3090 yesterday (PNY for $2050ish), cancelled it cuz 2K is more than my PC altogether at this point (and at that price point, I'd feel obligated to mine with it as much as I could before eth goes PofS [and then find some random alt-coin]).


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah evga had a bunch of bad ones they die really fast so just to be safe check it out


Good to now.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice looking board!
> 
> 😮 @ the bold
> I need to un-sub from this thread! All your upgrading is making me upgrade more!
> 
> Almost copped a 3090 yesterday (PNY for $2050ish), cancelled it cuz 2K is more than my PC altogether at this point (and at that price point, I'd feel obligated to mine with it as much as I could before eth goes PofS [and then find some random alt-coin]).


Sorry for that lol, I am a bad influence. Plus you keep buying my stuff.

It seems cards are a little easier to get. Bad part is manufacturers raised MSRPs.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice looking board!
> 
> 😮 @ the bold
> I need to un-sub from this thread! All your upgrading is making me upgrade more!
> 
> Almost copped a 3090 yesterday (PNY for $2050ish), cancelled it cuz 2K is more than my PC altogether at this point (and at that price point, I'd feel obligated to mine with it as much as I could before eth goes PofS [and then find some random alt-coin]).


thats why i built a retro pc instead of upgrading lol. alot cheaper


----------



## gtz

And it doesn't post!!!

3 beeps and nothing. I think this board has a BIOS that does not support the 10980XE. Will take out the 7920X from the daughters rig to see if it posts and will update the BIOS. To late today, will do it tomorrow.

Edit: Can't believe EVGA would not put a BIOS flash back on this board. I have had cheap MSI B450 boards with BIOS flashback.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gtz said:


> And it doesn't post!!!
> 
> 3 beeps and nothing. I think this board has a BIOS that does not support the 10980XE. Will take out the 7920X from the daughters rig to see if it posts and will update the BIOS. To late today, will do it tomorrow.


yes needs a bios update


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> yes needs a bios update


I can't get it to post, even with the 7920X I get the same error. Spent hours trying to get it to post, stops at code 55 everytime. Tried different ram sticks and nothing. Remounted block and even installed an air cooler. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I can't get it to post, even with the 7920X I get the same error. Spent hours trying to get it to post, stops at code 55 everytime. Tried different ram sticks and nothing. Remounted block and even installed an air cooler. Don't know what else to do.


RIP X299 Dark 

FWIW, the X570 Dark I ordered from Amazon also seemed to be dead (lights up for half-a-second and then powers down). Guess they can't all be winners.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> RIP X299 Dark
> 
> FWIW, the X570 Dark I ordered from Amazon also seemed to be dead (lights up for half-a-second and then powers down). Guess they can't all be winners.


Yeah I guess so, really wish this would have been a winner. Still if I cant get it to post this would be only the 3rd board to fail out of 10+.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There is one for sale in the FS section. Send yours back and buy his.









(SOLD/SOLD:) X299 Dark Motherboard $215.00 (SOLD/SOLD)


EVGA X299 Dark Motherboard for sale Price = (SOLD) Works perfect! Having been running this board for over a year. It has (3) bios switches, and currently has bios 1.28V installed which offers are at support for Nvidia graphics cards. It also has the Vince XOC bios 1.03 installed for...




www.overclock.net


----------



## gtz

MrTOOSHORT said:


> There is one for sale in the FS section. Send yours back and buy his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SOLD/SOLD:) X299 Dark Motherboard $215.00 (SOLD/SOLD)
> 
> 
> EVGA X299 Dark Motherboard for sale Price = (SOLD) Works perfect! Having been running this board for over a year. It has (3) bios switches, and currently has bios 1.28V installed which offers are at support for Nvidia graphics cards. It also has the Vince XOC bios 1.03 installed for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I think I will hold out for the boards I want, hopefully jedi mind trick will feel bad for me and sell me his omega.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Just rma it


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Just rma it


I'm just going to send it back to amazon. Just weird the board is in perfect physical condition.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I'm just going to send it back to amazon. Just weird the board is in perfect physical condition.


Man that sucks . The dark is the best x299 board imo


----------



## gtz

Back in business with the Deluxe II.

Also I know I have l dissed the Swiftech block I have but turns out it is pretty damn good. I purchased a Bitspower block with a built in water temp sensor and it matched the aesthetics of the Dark but it just sucks. With the same 4.6 1.135 vcore overclock that thing gets to mid 80s after a CB20 run. Not heat soaked or anything straight to mid 80s. I though to myself must be a bad remount, nope remounted and still horrible temps. For kicks I tried the Barrow block again (don't knock it, it's cheap and does ok) and does low mid 70 after a CB20 run. A solid 10 degree difference, give or take. For comparison the Swiftech get to mid high 60 at the same clocks after a CB20 run. The same drop I saw on the Heatkiller IV. The Swiftech block I have is from a prestige AIO, I am very pleased.

Moral of the story don't buy the Bitspower Bitspower Touchaqua Summit MS OLED CPU Water Block, it gets beat out by a barrow block and gets it's ass kicked by swiftech.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Back in business with the Deluxe II.
> 
> Also I know I have l dissed the Swiftech block I have but turns out it is pretty damn good. I purchased a Bitspower block with a built in water temp sensor and it matched the aesthetics of the Dark but it just sucks. With the same 4.6 1.135 vcore overclock that thing gets to mid 80s after a CB20 run. Not heat soaked or anything straight to mid 80s. I though to myself must be a bad remount, nope remounted and still horrible temps. For kicks I tried the Barrow block again (don't knock it, it's cheap and does ok) and does low mid 70 after a CB20 run. A solid 10 degree difference, give or take. For comparison the Swiftech get to mid high 60 at the same clocks after a CB20 run. The same drop I saw on the Heatkiller IV. The Swiftech block I have is from a prestige AIO, I am very pleased.
> 
> Moral of the story don't buy the Bitspower Bitspower Touchaqua Summit MS OLED CPU Water Block, it gets beat out by a barrow block and gets it's ass kicked by swiftech.


Honestly most of these led blocks suck. Out of all of my blocks the ek velocity is probably the worst performing one. That includes a cheap ebay block. Well the ebay block was 2 c hotter but still lol


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> I can't get it to post, even with the 7920X I get the same error. Spent hours trying to get it to post, stops at code 55 everytime. Tried different ram sticks and nothing. Remounted block and even installed an air cooler. Don't know what else to do.


55 is memory error so if no slot works then it's definitely jacked if you cleared cmos.

Bitspower blocks are usually high flow rate or low surface area so cool worse than other ones though they look nice and the quality is good lol, good for bling builds or if you don't oc much on mainstream socket.

I saw amazon had X299-WU8 in stock so I went ahead and ordered it lol, I always liked the aesthetic of it, reminds me of old boards rather the plastic rgb bs we get now.

Shipped out that 7980 I got off ebay too, might try a 10980 next.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> 55 is memory error so if no slot works then it's definitely jacked if you cleared cmos.
> 
> Bitspower blocks are usually high flow rate or low surface area so cool worse than other ones though they look nice and the quality is good lol, good for bling builds or if you don't oc much on mainstream socket.
> 
> I saw amazon had X299-WU8 in stock so I went ahead and ordered it lol, I always liked the aesthetic of it, reminds me of old boards rather the plastic rgb bs we get now.
> 
> Shipped out that 7980 I got off ebay too, might try a 10980 next.


Yep tried everything, I really wanted it to work too. I'm still considering what o1dschoo1. I might just send to EVGA for RMA and wait it out.


----------



## gtz

Just got the kit linked below and it was an awesome find.

[Newegg] G.SKILL 4X16GB (64GB) 3200CL15 B-Die Kit 299.99 Shipped | Overclock.net

64GB of B-die ram, best deal I could find. I have not tried stabilizing anything yet but could do CL16 flat 3733 @ 1.35. The tops also pop off easy so you can paint them if red does not suit you (I will be painting mine white). Will try to do CL14 here shortly, but I am really happy with the latency I could get. 










Here is a pic of my ever evolving build lol. Once I paint the tops white it will match.


----------



## gtz

Easiest mod ever, the tops pop off with just your fingernails. 










White matched much better than red.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Easiest mod ever, the tops pop off with just your fingernails.
> 
> 
> 
> White matched much better than red.


You aren't kidding! Looks friggin sick man!


----------



## D-EJ915

Testing out the X299-WU8 board. It definitely needs stuff like power limits set manually, set same vrm settings from bearded hardware's c621 aorus board stream and it works fine same oc as my other boards so good stuff there. It does get kinda warm so the fan over vrm helps.

It also won't turn on without the 6-pin pcie plugged in so make sure to do that if you get one lol.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> You aren't kidding! Looks friggin sick man!


Thanks honestly you can buy them already with whatever color. But this being 4 16GB sticks of B die for only 300 bucks is a no brainer, the cheapest b die kit after this one is 400+. I will gladly mod these chips to fit my build, original plan was to paint black to match the EVGA Dark, I even painted the bitspower block black. I am going to get a hold of my old Antec P380 case soon(below is a pic of when I first purchased X99, early 2014).










Was going to get a thick 420 up front and on top. This was going to be an all black (being a dark board). I even ordered flat black vinyl to wrap the 6800XT to hide all the leds. I was going to replace the acrylic side with a tinted tempered one. I just have to pick it up. I sold it in 2015-16 based around a gigabyte 990fx/fx8300/GTX 970 build. The guy reached out a month ago wanting a new computer and wanted to pass that one to his son. I built a system around Ryzen 3700X for him and when I went to deliver there she was in the garage, fell in love with the case all over. He said I can replace the the case and move all the internals to the new one I can keep the case. Ordered him a h510i, will prob swap next weekend when I have some free time. I will just keep the case for my next build, let's see what threadripper 5000 series brings to the table.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> Testing out the X299-WU8 board. It definitely needs stuff like power limits set manually, set same vrm settings from bearded hardware's c621 aorus board stream and it works fine same oc as my other boards so good stuff there. It does get kinda warm so the fan over vrm helps.
> 
> It also won't turn on without the 6-pin pcie plugged in so make sure to do that if you get one lol.
> 
> View attachment 2522097


That's a good looking board, love a board that has all slots populated. How is it on the memory controller running all 8 slots?


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> That's a good looking board, love a board that has all slots populated. How is it on the memory controller running all 8 slots?


I had 4000 running at F4, once I updated to F5D it started doing long boot cycles and only half the ram showed up so may have to play with it more.

I am a fan of the aesthetics too, plain understated no plastic crap or rgb shininess lol.


----------



## gtz

__





ZOTAC | Push the Limit | The ZOTAC Store


ZOTAC, the creator of the Original Mini PC, derives its name from the words




www.zotacstore.com





Go go go

They have 3060s and 3070s near MSRP. Well better than scalper prices.

I just got a 3060Ti for 600 bucks shipped, still 200 over official Nvidia MSRP but a lot better than most.

Took 10mins to checkout but it worked, going to keep this and sell my 6800XT on ebay for around 1100-1200 and use that plus the 200 bucks I still have left over from the 3070 to get a overpriced 3090. I told the wife I'll be able to do it with little out of pocket with selling the GPUs I have.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I had 4000 running at F4, once I updated to F5D it started doing long boot cycles and only half the ram showed up so may have to play with it more.
> 
> I am a fan of the aesthetics too, plain understated no plastic crap or rgb shininess lol.


I hate it when a new BIOS breaks something. Same with the ASRock Taichi CLX I had the newest BIOS with Re-Bar, broke the PCIe nvme slots.


----------



## gtz

Don't want to sound stupid, but I finally decided to fine tune my daughters X299 memory and I can't find what the uncore voltage offset. Like what could it be called, I finally managed to snag some budget 4 gigabit Samsung e die (51 bucks on ebay for a 4X4GB kit) and let me tell these babies do close to b die timings. Anyway I can do 3433 CL 14-15-15-36 1T 340TRFC, but as soon as I try to go to 3600 I lose a channel. Upping uncore usually solves this problem but I can't find it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Don't want to sound stupid, but I finally decided to fine tune my daughters X299 memory and I can't find what the uncore voltage offset. Like what could it be called, I finally managed to snag some budget 4 gigabit Samsung e die (51 bucks on ebay for a 4X4GB kit) and let me tell these babies do close to b die timings. Anyway I can do 3433 CL 14-15-15-36 1T 340TRFC, but as soon as I try to go to 3600 I lose a channel. Upping uncore usually solves this problem but I can't find it.


What board?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> What board?


Giga x299 ud4 pro


----------



## gtz

Will figure out the giga board later.

The Asus Deluxe II has a nice surprise I did not know about, it can overclock your memory. I just set the speed and CAS and it tuned the voltages. I wanted to see if 3733 could boot with CL14 and the board chose the voltage of 1.45 and uncore to .225 and poof 3733 CL14 stable. Once finished trying out settings you are shown memory try it successful please save settings.










Passed TM5, I get similar latency to when I was running 4000CL15 with the Taichi and 9980XE. This kit is better at overclocking than the 3200CL14 kit I had before, impressive since this is a 3200CL15 Bin and dual rank. This kit only cost 50 bucks more for 64GB compared to 32. I am playing with 4000CL14 but my uncore needs .300 to even pass Aida and memory needs 1.5 volts but that one stick touching the heatsink hit 55+. Still tuning but will see where I end up.


----------



## gtz

Finally snagged a damn 3090. Paid right under 2k, that was the best deal I have seen this past month. You know the day part is I am happy for over paying.

Don't know if any of you all interested in my 6800XT XFX Merc soon, purchased it at launch. Still has I year warranty and can provide invoice to the buyer. This card is a 3dmark beast, scores close to 21000 in timespy by only changing the power limit and fan curve. Will be posting it soon here in the fs threads.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Finally snagged a damn 3090. Paid right under 2k, that was the best deal I have seen this past month. You know the day part is I am happy for over paying.
> 
> Don't know if any of you all interested in my 6800XT XFX Merc soon, purchased it at launch. Still has I year warranty and can provide invoice to the buyer. This card is a 3dmark beast, scores close to 21000 in timespy by only changing the power limit and fan curve. Will be posting it soon here in the fs threads.


How much?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> How much?


Honestly I just want to make 1050 after fees and shipping to help offset the cost of the 3090. Funny selling it for half of the 3090 cost for only 10ish percent more performance, that Epeen.


----------



## gtz

Just got refunded for the 3090, out of supply. Damn you BandH!!!!! The hunt continues, I told myself I would not pay over 2000 and I will stick to it.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> Just got refunded for the 3090, out of supply. Damn you BandH!!!!! The hunt continues, I told myself I would not pay over 2000 and I will stick to it.


best buy having a in store drop tomorrow if you are near one and can make it


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> best buy having a in store drop tomorrow if you are near one and can make it


The only best buy near me that gets drops is an hour and a half away in Tulsa. All the Oklahoma City metro best buys do not get drops for the higher end GPUs. The night before the launch of the 3080Ti I went to my local best buy here I'm Moore and I was told that Tulsa gets everything.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> best buy having a in store drop tomorrow if you are near one and can make it


I want to go so badly, but sitting outside all night doesn’t sound fun!


gtz said:


> Just got refunded for the 3090, out of supply. Damn you BandH!!!!! The hunt continues, I told myself I would not pay over 2000 and I will stick to it.


Damn, that sucks to hear.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I want to go so badly, but sitting outside all night doesn’t sound fun!
> 
> Damn, that sucks to hear.


Yeah woke up to a email I got refunded. I was like sweet it is being shipped out, nope they were giving back my money. Honestly with the last 3 driver updates AMD has increased performance on the 6800XT and in raw rasterization it is a monster. When I first purchased the card at stock it would scores around 18000ish, now it score 19800 on timespy. By only moving the power limit slider and adjusting the fan curve it now scores 21000. In timespy it increased by 10%, in actual gaming around 5 or 6 percent. But still very impressed. I just don't know why I want a damn 3090 now.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah woke up to a email I got refunded. I was like sweet it is being shipped out, nope they were giving back my money. Honestly with the last 3 driver updates AMD has increased performance on the 6800XT and in raw rasterization it is a monster. When I first purchased the card at stock it would scores around 18000ish, now it score 19800 on timespy. By only moving the power limit slider and adjusting the fan curve it now scores 21000. In timespy it increased by 10%, in actual gaming around 5 or 6 percent. But still very impressed. I just don't know why I want a damn 3090 now.


Ray tracing performance thats why lol  and of course e peen


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah woke up to a email I got refunded. I was like sweet it is being shipped out, nope they were giving back my money. Honestly with the last 3 driver updates AMD has increased performance on the 6800XT and in raw rasterization it is a monster. When I first purchased the card at stock it would scores around 18000ish, now it score 19800 on timespy. By only moving the power limit slider and adjusting the fan curve it now scores 21000. In timespy it increased by 10%, in actual gaming around 5 or 6 percent. But still very impressed. I just don't know why I want a damn 3090 now.


Yea, those guys in the 6900XT really, really made me want a 6900XT. Shame they are going for ~1600+ and can't mine as well as a 3090 to help offset that cost.



o1dschoo1 said:


> Ray tracing performance thats why lol  and of course e peen


Lol, always epeen!


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Ray tracing performance thats why lol  and of course e peen


Only one game in my library truly takes advantage of ray tracing and DLSS, Metro Exodus. I will give it to the game developers, it is a beautiful game. In this instance both ray tracing and dlss work great. Just for comparison with DLSS and ray tracing my old 3070 on average scored around 20fps more the the 6800XT with Ray tracing enabled and both looked the same. I could not tell the difference in quality, just sucks that developers will either go with FSR or DLSS. 

But mostly epeen!!!



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yea, those guys in the 6900XT really, really made me want a 6900XT. Shame they are going for ~1600+ and can't mine as well as a 3090 to help offset that cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, always epeen!


I told myself the max I will pay for the 6900XT is 1400 maybe 1500. Just because I feel I am not gaining much over the 6800XT. No extra features and no extra ram. Just a little more shaders. That is kinda how I feel about the 3080Ti only 12GB of vram, just get a 3080 instead. But that damn 3090 with everything you want top tier performance plus vram. But I told myself 2000 or lower out the door.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I told myself the max I will pay for the 6900XT is 1400 maybe 1500. Just because I feel I am not gaining much over the 6800XT. No extra features and no extra ram. Just a little more shaders. That is kinda how I feel about the 3080Ti only 12GB of vram, just get a 3080 instead. But that damn 3090 with everything you want top tier performance plus vram. But I told myself 2000 or lower out the door.


3080ti bothers me a lot; really should have been a 20gb 3080 IMO instead of a 12gb 3090, because $1200+ (really ~$1600) for 12gb vram seems insane to me. At MSRP, the 3080 was a clear winner in Price to Perf on the NV side of things. 

Part of me wants a 3090, but a ~$800 3080 would be amazing. I just don't want to be outside of BBY any more than I have to. I kinda want to wait until ~330EST to try to grab a 3090, but sitting outside for a bit longer (~2100EST) to save ~$850 would be kinda nice. Assuming there aren't too many people tonight (I assume the order of OOS would be 3080 > 3060 TI > 3070 > 3080Ti/3090, just cuz miners can recoup most of their money with those first 3 cards/not everyone has the ability to drop $1200/1500+ tax).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 3080ti bothers me a lot; really should have been a 20gb 3080 IMO instead of a 12gb 3090, because $1200+ (really ~$1600) for 12gb vram seems insane to me. At MSRP, the 3080 was a clear winner in Price to Perf on the NV side of things.
> 
> Part of me wants a 3090, but a ~$800 3080 would be amazing. I just don't want to be outside of BBY any more than I have to. I kinda want to wait until ~330EST to try to grab a 3090, but sitting outside for a bit longer (~2100EST) to save ~$850 would be kinda nice. Assuming there aren't too many people tonight (I assume the order of OOS would be 3080 > 3060 TI > 3070 > 3080Ti/3090, just cuz miners can recoup most of their money with those first 3 cards/not everyone has the ability to drop $1200/1500+ tax).


If I were still single I would camp out. I would convince one of my buddies to go out there with me. How badass would it be paying 1500 plus tax for a 3090. You will maxing out every game paired with the 5900X. Shoot if you feel ripped off you will easily get 2000+ for it. Making 400 bucks for half a day waiting does not seem bad. Sorry I am a bad influence, trying to live thru you lol.

Back on the 3080ti comment you made i agree 100 percent with you. I feel the 3070Ti does not get any love either since I see that constantly in stock between 789-1000 bucks.

I feel bad for not going into the mining game early, now I feel like a waste. I read a story where a guy took out a 20000 dollar to start buying equipment now he makes roughly 15000-20000 a month and had since paid off the loan. Why could I not have done that, always in the back of my mind I was like what if it busts and eth goes to Asics sooner than later.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> If I were still single I would camp out. I would convince one of my buddies to go out there with me. How badass would it be paying 1500 plus tax for a 3090. You will maxing out every game paired with the 5900X. Shoot if you feel ripped off you will easily get 2000+ for it. Making 400 bucks for half a day waiting does not seem bad. Sorry I am a bad influence, trying to live thru you lol.
> 
> Back on the 3080ti comment you made i agree 100 percent with you. I feel the 3070Ti does not get any love either since I see that constantly in stock between 789-1000 bucks.
> 
> I feel bad for not going into the mining game early, now I feel like a waste. I read a story where a guy took out a 20000 dollar to start buying equipment now he makes roughly 15000-20000 a month and had since paid off the loan. Why could I not have done that, always in the back of my mind I was like what if it busts and eth goes to Asics sooner than later.


3090 is probably what I’ll be getting; I’m less than 50th from the front, but I dont see 3080s lasting.

Wish I knew more people here in indy, but all my friends/coworkers have work in the morning and would never take the time off for a graphics card (I’m lucky and just happened to have the day off lol!).


On the mining front, that’s what I wound up doing with my 3070 and the 5700xt I traded the 5800x for lolololol (bought a 2070S open box to hold me over cuz it sucks at mining, but holds its own gaming). 

Definitely lots of full time miners here (just based on conversations I’m overhearing).

Good thing for me is a lot of people in front of me really, really dont wanna drop $1500+ on the 3090.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 3090 is probably what I’ll be getting; I’m less than 50th from the front, but I dont see 3080s lasting.
> 
> Wish I knew more people here in indy, but all my friends/coworkers have work in the morning and would never take the time off for a graphics card (I’m lucky and just happened to have the day off lol!).
> 
> 
> On the mining front, that’s what I wound up doing with my 3070 and the 5700xt I traded the 5800x for lolololol (bought a 2070S open box to hold me over cuz it sucks at mining, but holds its own gaming).
> 
> Definitely lots of full time miners here (just based on conversations I’m overhearing).
> 
> Good thing for me is a lot of people in front of me really, really dont wanna drop $1500+ on the 3090.


Good luck man


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Good luck man


Was ~40th in line (got there ~2200). 730 on the dot Best Buy employees made their rounds asking who wanted what. 

I was able to get a 3080 FE! Would have loved a 3090 for Epeen, but $750 with tax for a 3080 is really hard to say no to!!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Was ~40th in line (got there ~2200). 730 on the dot Best Buy employees made their rounds asking who wanted what.
> 
> I was able to get a 3080 FE! Would have loved a 3090 for Epeen, but $750 with tax for a 3080 is really hard to say no to!!


Congrats man, I always loved the 3080 founders design. The damn 6800XT is so big I changed cases for it. Now time to some sleep.


----------



## o1dschoo1

im curious how good the new gpus are... I can run bfv 1080p maxed out dx 12 with ray tracing on medium on a 1080. these new cards are overkill. 70 fps average btw. And thats in a 64 person full server


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Was ~40th in line (got there ~2200). 730 on the dot Best Buy employees made their rounds asking who wanted what.
> 
> I was able to get a 3080 FE! Would have loved a 3090 for Epeen, but $750 with tax for a 3080 is really hard to say no to!!


Nice man, if I'd not just gotten a 3080 Ti I might have tried to get a 3090 to see if I could get one without coil white but they probably don't exist anyway lol.


----------



## gtz

I decided to post this here since not a lot of people read this and will give people on this thread some info on how to catch GPUs in stock. I don't use YouTube trackers our any thing like that, I tried those back in Oct and November and I always arrived to late

I decided to really try to hunt down GPUs these past two weeks and found helpful patterns.

First of all only the AMD webstore has AMD cards at MSRP. Only the AIB base model partner cards are close to it and even then they are 100 to 600 dollars over MSRP depending on the tier of the cards. The premium models are just stupid expensive. Powercolor and Sapphire are the most expensive, 2299 for both of there premium 6900XTs. Same goes for nVidia, only the founders edition sold by bestbuy are at MSRP. EVGA is the closest to MSRP but with there current queue system it is almost impossible to get one. Also anything higher than a RTX3080 or 6800XT is easily 500 dollars above MSRP and the AIBs are raking in the extra profit. The better deals are from 6600XT to 6800 from AMD and 3060 to 3070Ti. These are easily cheaper than even last gen cards. 3060 vs a 2080 or 6600XT vs 5700XT.

Easiest place to find GPUs is B&H, just filter it by in stock items and low to high. On a usual day there are 13 to 15 in stock. Just run a auto refresher here and when it goes up a number 15 in stock from 14 go check it out and see what just popped in. Also another helpful trick here is to get the B&H payboo credit card, use it and you never pay taxes. This is very helpful plus 90 percent of times it is free shipping. You can easily save 100s of dollars in taxes and shipping. Below your will find the cards I have seen in stock.

Great deals (closest GPUs to MSRP, easily 100s of dollars cheaper than scalper pricing)

XFX 6600XT Speedster - 459 (I purchased this, want to compare it in raw gaming versus a 3060)
MSI RTX 3060 Ventus - 499

Decent deals (would consider if I did not already have my 6800XT)

Gigabyte Windforce 3070Ti - 849 (gives you close to the same performance to a OC'd 2080Ti but not shunt modded, both score around 15500-16000 in time spy)
XFX Speedster 6700XT - 749

Honorable Mentions (would only get if I was into competitive gaming and needed high fps and was willing pay extra for that Epeen)

Gigabyte Gaming 3080Ti - 1479 (I almost bought this, had it in the cart and payment info ready to go, but stopped myself).

Asus Tuf 6900XT - 1599 (again really considered this, also this was the longest an lower priced 6900XT stayed in stock)
Gigabyte RTX Eagle 3090 open box - 1989 (I bought it and got refunded, saddest and yet happiest day of my life for being refunded 2k)

I have seen all the cards within the last two weeks. Honestly if it weren't for the 3090, I would have bought the 3080Ti.

Now the second best place to purchase GPUs (or nVidia only) is Zotac US webstore. Let me tell about Zotac, before the GPU apocalypse they were my go to retailer for cheap refurbished GPUs. They once had GTX1070s for 159 each, I bought 6 for my flip builds. Another fun fact about them is sometimes they don't charge taxes, at all. So you get a nice discount there. Now there GPUs are expensive, except the Trinity series. Those are pretty close to MSRP, but only the trinity series and the twin series. Even the OC models of those series are pricey. Last week I decided to browse this store and to my surprise had a 3070Ti for 849, this was before I started paying attention at all the other retailers. That was the reason why I truly sold my 3070. I figured for 50 bucks more for a TI version why not. I sold this card yesterday locally for 1025. Made 150 bucks on it, lasted 3 hours. But be careful with zotac, they only let you buy a 3000 series card every 2 weeks. This bit me in the ass on Tuesday. This week alone Zotac had 3 drops, all around 8pm central time.

Great Deals (again same as b&h, close to MSRP)

Twin Fan 3060Ti - 549 (ordered one of these, should get here on Saturday)
Twin 3070 - 749
Trinity 3070Ti - 849 (only seen this one once, but the OC Trinity I have seen multiple drops for 899)

Decent deals

Trinity OC 3080 - 1099 (cheapest 3080 I have seen)
Trinity OC 3080Ti - 1399 (this order got canceled on my because I have already ordered 2 3000 series within 2 weeks)

Third place believe it or not is newegg. They save most of their inventory for the shuffles but they do save some for regular checkout. The only sad part is some are part of bundles.

Great deals ---- none, nothing is near MSRP. Everything goes to the shuffles.

Decent deals

PowerColor Hellhound 6700XT Open Box - 759 for the regular and 879 for the white one (don't know how Newegg had so many open box, this lasted 3 days. Rumor has it they were new but we're GPUs only, no retail packaging)
Gigabyte eagle 6800XT - 1199 (not the best but the cheapest 6800XT I have seen)

Honorable Mentions

Gigabyte Waterforce 6900XT(custom block, not AIO) - 1849 (guaranteed new XTXH core, these babies score 25000 in timespy with new drivers)
Gigabyte Vision RTX 3090 and Gigabyte Master Motherboard (don't remember model anymore) - 2250 (if you sell the board you could maybe get the card for 2100)

4th place is tied between 3 places. The Asus store, Dell store, and amazon. Only reason why Amazon is so low is because every shops there and deals sell out in seconds. Won't go into much detail here but I have seen a RTX 3070 and a Asus case for 900 (starting to look like Newegg here). At the Dell store I have seen a PNY 3090 for 2000.

5th would be the AMD webstore, they give users hints when they are going to do drops. This morning was one of them, if you logged in early you would be placed in line randomly. This is true and I tested it, I had my phone, work phone, and PC all logged in since they all has different ISP. My cell was placed 40 mins out, and both computer and work cell were over an hour wait and all logged in the same time.

Don't know if this helps anybody or not but if you really try to hunt you can find something. Since the AIBs raised the MSRP scalpers won't bite since it will be harder to flip.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@gtz excellent post!

Just too add to it, I spam Amazon Warehouse listings. I have bookmarks for “rtx” and “rx 6800” for GPUs sold by amazon warehouse. I’ve gotten a few cards from them (and canceled many more [mostly cuz msrp is now too high for some cards]). 

But it is weird that availability seems to be getting much better for the “bad” value cards! Guess everyone willing to pay $2k for some 6900xts gave up, cuz those are coming down pretty quickly. Microcenter and amazon had the red Devil ultimate at $2k+ for a while and now they have it so like $1800 (still not great).

Just hoping Corona time doesn’t find a way to make things even worse again.

The AMD website seems to have a drop of a few cards every Thursday morning ~930ish est (like 950 maybe?). They seem to sell out really fast, like GTZ, I usually ended up with 1+ hour queues and within 10 mins they are sold out of cards. 

Best Buy seems to have in person drops the last full week of the month (swear they had one in July around the late 20s and had one yesterday).

The Best Buy in Greenwood, Indiana (~30 mins from Indianapolis) was pretty packed. I want to say ~50 ppl in line by mid night, ~100 ppl by 300am, and it looked like ~200+ people were actually inside the store when I was checking out (I assume they had more that didn’t make the cut to get a card).

I was told that they had ~40 3080, 80ti, 90, 60, 60ti models each and ~10 each of the 3070/70ti. The 3080 sold out well before the ~85th person in line (the guy that gave us inventory numbers was 85th and he did not get a 3080). If a $700+tax 3080 is your goal, I’d recommend trying to get lucky camping out at Best Buy. Definitely not easy (if you have to take off work), but if you happen to have the day off, it isn’t the worst! I got lucky with my schedule.


----------



## gtz

You know the only thing that scares me on open box cards is that scammers are getting creative. Saw a post where they made good looking stickers and made a GTX970 look like a 3080. But again amazon has a great return policy.

It sucks that the way things are headed, but I already found a buyer for the 3060Ti for 700. I even told the guy that if he really tried you can get one from ZOTAC directly between 550 to 650 depending on model. He was I will buy yours, its new and has warranty. I am just stashing the money from those flips to put towards the 3090. Believe or not I am excited for the 6600XT, it looks like a baby 6800XT Merc.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> You know the only thing that scares me on open box cards is that scammers are getting creative. Saw a post where they made good looking stickers and made a GTX970 look like a 3080. But again amazon has a great return policy.
> 
> It sucks that the way things are headed, but I already found a buyer for the 3060Ti for 700. I even told the guy that if he really tried you can get one from ZOTAC directly between 550 to 650 depending on model. He was I will buy yours, its new and has warranty. I am just stashing the money from those flips to put towards the 3090. Believe or not I am excited for the 6600XT, it looks like a baby 6800XT Merc.


Yea its kinda scary. Remember when a guy ordered a cpu and got a fake one or the guy that bought a ryzen cpu from best buy and got a fake


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Reminds me of when I bought a prebuilt for the HP 3080 that was in it; only there wasn't a 3080 in it at all (Amazon was A+ with the return)!

Definitely need to unload my GPU stash (I have way to many sub-1080ti cards right now for some reason). Granted, I've been saying I need to get rid of stuff for a while and I definitely haven't gotten rid of a got-dang thing....

On a side note, just bought a Corsair block for the 3080. Seemed to be a decent enough performer without costing as much as the EK block (and it came with a backplate). Probably just going to run a single 360mm rad with the 3080 and the 5900X (case it is in only supports a 360mm rad and I don't want to keep using the O11 or get a new case just yet).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Reminds me of when I bought a prebuilt for the HP 3080 that was in it; only there wasn't a 3080 in it at all (Amazon was A+ with the return)!
> 
> Definitely need to unload my GPU stash (I have way to many sub-1080ti cards right now for some reason). Granted, I've been saying I need to get rid of stuff for a while and I definitely haven't gotten rid of a got-dang thing....
> 
> On a side note, just bought a Corsair block for the 3080. Seemed to be a decent enough performer without costing as much as the EK block (and it came with a backplate). Probably just going to run a single 360mm rad with the 3080 and the 5900X (case it is in only supports a 360mm rad and I don't want to keep using the O11 or get a new case just yet).


Im buying older gpus shoot me a pm with what you got


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Im buying older gpus shoot me a pm with what you got


PM'd, but be ready to be disappointed XD


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Reminds me of when I bought a prebuilt for the HP 3080 that was in it; only there wasn't a 3080 in it at all (Amazon was A+ with the return)!
> 
> Definitely need to unload my GPU stash (I have way to many sub-1080ti cards right now for some reason). Granted, I've been saying I need to get rid of stuff for a while and I definitely haven't gotten rid of a got-dang thing....
> 
> On a side note, just bought a Corsair block for the 3080. Seemed to be a decent enough performer without costing as much as the EK block (and it came with a backplate). Probably just going to run a single 360mm rad with the 3080 and the 5900X (case it is in only supports a 360mm rad and I don't want to keep using the O11 or get a new case just yet).


Whenever you decide to sell that omega I'm your guy. 

I have seen some good deals on blocks on amazon open box, almost bought another Heatkiller IV Pro. The swiftec runs it good enough. You are going to flip out when you see how small the 3080 FE is. Post some pics of the new build, I always like looking at them and love getting new ideas.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> PM'd, but be ready to be disappointed XD


lol i got 3 3870s right now a 3870x2 3 260s a 7950 5 780tis and my 1080  benching old hardware is fun.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Whenever you decide to sell that omega I'm your guy.
> 
> I have seen some good deals on blocks on amazon open box, almost bought another Heatkiller IV Pro. The swiftec runs it good enough. You are going to flip out when you see how small the 3080 FE is. Post some pics of the new build, I always like looking at them and love getting new ideas.


Probably soon, to be honest! I really, really want to bench some of my older platforms (1155/1150/X299/X58 [tho someone here already did a really nice write up on X58+3080]) and leaving my 7940X in that board with the WC stuff still hooked up seems like the best way to bench the X299 stuff.

I want to keep it so badly (especially after I found out that the U.2 port means 4 additional sata ports), but it seems like such a waste of a board to delegate it to HTPC duties (since the $60 Micro probably does a close enough job with some pcie-sata cards!).

And you aren't kidding, that PCB looks hilarious (especially with that widow's peak)!


----------



## gtz

3870X2, I remember that bad boy. Doing some 3DMark06 runs?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> 3870X2, I remember that bad boy. Doing some 3DMark06 runs?


Picking up another soon and vmodding all my gpus for some 06 runs on a 5ghz core 2 duo/quad.
Benching quad sli/ tri sli and crossfire setups.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Probably soon, to be honest! I really, really want to bench some of my older platforms (1155/1150/X299/X58 [tho someone here already did a really nice write up on X58+3080]) and leaving my 7940X in that board with the WC stuff still hooked up seems like the best way to bench the X299 stuff.
> 
> I want to keep it so badly (especially after I found out that the U.2 port means 4 additional sata ports), but it seems like such a waste of a board to delegate it to HTPC duties (since the $60 Micro probably does a close enough job with some pcie-sata cards!).
> 
> And you aren't kidding, that PCB looks hilarious (especially with that widow's peak)!


I was so close to buy the rampage extreme, they had three open boxes. One for 371, 414, and 479. I was like if I buy this board I will tie my money up for any potential GPUs. Then after an hour of back and fourth and when I went to buy it and was sold.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I was so close to buy the rampage extreme, they had three open boxes. One for 371, 414, and 479. I was like if I buy this board I will tie my money up for any potential GPUs. Then after an hour of back and fourth and when I went to buy it and was sold.


I'll wait until after you get a GPU!


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Probably soon, to be honest! I really, really want to bench some of my older platforms (1155/1150/X299/X58 [tho someone here already did a really nice write up on X58+3080]) and leaving my 7940X in that board with the WC stuff still hooked up seems like the best way to bench the X299 stuff.
> 
> I want to keep it so badly (especially after I found out that the U.2 port means 4 additional sata ports), but it seems like such a waste of a board to delegate it to HTPC duties (since the $60 Micro probably does a close enough job with some pcie-sata cards!).
> 
> And you aren't kidding, that PCB looks hilarious (especially with that widow's peak)!


U.2 on the omega is for NVMe not sata just fyi.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> U.2 on the omega is for NVMe not sata just fyi.


Oh dang, thought something like this would give me more sata: Rosewill Model SFF8643-4SATA-75CM 2.46 ft. Internal HD mini-SAS SFF-8643 to 4 x SATA Forward Breakout Cable - Newegg.com


----------



## D-EJ915

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Oh dang, thought something like this would give me more sata: Rosewill Model SFF8643-4SATA-75CM 2.46 ft. Internal HD mini-SAS SFF-8643 to 4 x SATA Forward Breakout Cable - Newegg.com


Yeah those are only for minisas 12G ports, they use the same connector so it's kind of confusing. It also is special on the SR-3 because it has 1 12G minisas port and 2 U.2 ports...


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> I'll wait until after you get a GPU!


Yeah I know I talked smack on the 3080Ti, but if I see another for around 1400 I will get it. Also starting today I can buy another 3000 series again from ZOTAC. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah those are only for minisas 12G ports, they use the same connector so it's kind of confusing. It also is special on the SR-3 because it has 1 12G minisas port and 2 U.2 ports...


Good to know! Makes keeping it 100% less likely for me!

@gtz @o1dschoo1 Any games/software (I think I have 3D mark on steam, but I’m not opposed to downloading other free benching software) you would want to see in a comp between my (not as tweaked as GTZ’s stuff) 7940X and the 5900X? I don’t think I have anything super recent (other than Cyberpunk, lol). I was gonna use whatever games I have that have an in-game bench (Rise of the Tomb Raider for example) and maybe run some synthetics. Gonna get the X299 stuff out of the way first.

Biggest limitation of this test will be my 7940X is now on air (D14), not sure how well it’ll handle >4.4ghz.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Good to know! Makes keeping it 100% less likely for me!
> 
> @gtz @o1dschoo1 Any games/software (I think I have 3D mark on steam, but I’m not opposed to downloading other free benching software) you would want to see in a comp between my (not as tweaked as GTZ’s stuff) 7940X and the 5900X? I don’t think I have anything super recent (other than Cyberpunk, lol). I was gonna use whatever games I have that have an in-game bench (Rise of the Tomb Raider for example) and maybe run some synthetics. Gonna get the X299 stuff out of the way first.
> 
> Biggest limitation of this test will be my 7940X is now on air (D14), not sure how well it’ll handle >4.4ghz.


 honestly rise of the tomb raider and bfv if you got it.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Good to know! Makes keeping it 100% less likely for me!
> 
> @gtz @o1dschoo1 Any games/software (I think I have 3D mark on steam, but I’m not opposed to downloading other free benching software) you would want to see in a comp between my (not as tweaked as GTZ’s stuff) 7940X and the 5900X? I don’t think I have anything super recent (other than Cyberpunk, lol). I was gonna use whatever games I have that have an in-game bench (Rise of the Tomb Raider for example) and maybe run some synthetics. Gonna get the X299 stuff out of the way first.
> 
> Biggest limitation of this test will be my 7940X is now on air (D14), not sure how well it’ll handle >4.4ghz.


Honestly X299 gains more from faster ram and cache speeds. Of course clock speed helps but the first 2 points are just as valid. 

My 10980XE BIOS gaming profile is 5.0 (HT disabled), 3800 CL14, and 30 cache. But I'm pretty sure my frames running CPU at 4.4 with ram running at 3800 will be higher than CPU 5.0 and running 3200 or stock ram. 

I wanted to do a similar comparison when I had the 5900X against the 7920X but it would have been to time consuming. I basically wanted both chips to have the best case scenario and would have involved the 7920X moved to my case for the watercooling (at the time I had the 5900X and would have involved an entire gut job).

On the 7940X disable hyperthreading, should be able to get you 2 to the 3ghz. Run your b die kit to 3600 cl15 (better if you could do flat CL14) TRFC of around 300 TFAW 16 TRRD 4 and max out TREFI 32000ish. That should make that 7940X into a beast.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Honestly X299 gains more from faster ram and cache speeds. Of course clock speed helps but the first 2 points are just as valid.
> 
> My 10980XE BIOS gaming profile is 5.0 (HT disabled), 3800 CL14, and 30 cache. But I'm pretty sure my frames running CPU at 4.4 with ram running at 3800 will be higher than CPU 5.0 and running 3200 or stock ram.
> 
> I wanted to do a similar comparison when I had the 5900X against the 7920X but it would have been to time consuming. I basically wanted both chips to have the best case scenario and would have involved the 7920X moved to my case for the watercooling (at the time I had the 5900X and would have involved an entire gut job).
> 
> On the 7940X disable hyperthreading, should be able to get you 2 to the 3ghz. Run your b die kit to 3600 cl15 (better if you could do flat CL14) TRFC of around 300 TFAW 16 TRRD 4 and max out TREFI 32000ish. That should make that 7940X into a beast.


I run my cache at 3100 and whatever timings im feeling for the day tbh lol. Atm im sitting on 3200 13-13-13-30 300 trfc yesterday was 3800 cl15


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Edit: will add more to this post when I get to benching other platforms.

Super quick and dirty comp (D14 can't keep up with the 7940X or my settings are bad; though I never had an issue when the CPU was watercooled and clocked higher). RotTR was using the in-game benchmark, RE2 was the bit after you get passed the gas-station store and are running to police station (as Claire), BFV was multiplayer in Devastation 64 players total.



Spoiler



7940X stock + 3200c14:
Rise of the Tomb Raider 4K (DX11 ultraish?):

Average framerate : 101.9 FPS
Minimum framerate : 7.9 FPS
Maximum framerate : 172.9 FPS
1% low framerate : 18.8 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 1.4 FPS

Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p (DX11 same as the 4K run):

Average framerate : 162.6 FPS
Minimum framerate : 57.5 FPS
 Maximum framerate : 440.8 FPS
1% low framerate : 45.3 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 4.4 FPS

RE(make) 2 1080p (DX11 Ultra preset):

Average framerate : 181.3 FPS
Minimum framerate : 138.1 FPS
Maximum framerate : 286.5 FPS
1% low framerate : 123.9 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 75.1 FPS

BFV 1080p (DX12 Ultra preset default AA):

Average framerate : 111.3 FPS
Minimum framerate : 0.4 FPS
Maximum framerate : 172.5 FPS
1% low framerate : 8.7 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 0.4 FPS

7940X @ 4.4ghz+3.0ghz cache + 3600c15:
RotTR 4K:
Average framerate : 115.7 FPS
Minimum framerate : 9.3 FPS
Maximum framerate : 444.8 FPS
1% low framerate : 4.3 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 1.7 FPS

RotTR 1080p:
Average framerate : 208.2 FPS
Minimum framerate : 88.8 FPS
Maximum framerate : 442.2 FPS
1% low framerate : 78.7 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 6.4 FPS

RE(make) 2 1080p:
Average framerate : 235.3 FPS
Minimum framerate : 175.8 FPS
Maximum framerate : 345.8 FPS
1% low framerate : 161.4 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 79.0 FPS

BFV 1080p*:
Average framerate : 122.0 FPS
Minimum framerate : 97.2 FPS
Maximum framerate : 129.4 FPS
1% low framerate : 76.6 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 32.0 FPS



Game crashed on me relatively quickly in the match. As stated above, pretty sure my D14 just can't keep up as I played a ton of BFV with a 3070 at those same settings except the CPU was clocked at 4.6 instead of 4.4.

Most of the tests (both at stock and OC'd) showed a pretty heavy CPU bottleneck (REmake2 and 1080p RotTR showed like 60% GPU usage give or take). Obviously, not the worst thing to have when none of my monitors can only get to 120/144hz and those games had higher averages/RE2 had higher mins. Even BFV wasn't showing a full 99% GPU load.

But stock vs OC'd (though not stable) show pretty solid gains:
RotTR 4K: +15fps avg
RotTR 1080p: +45fps avg and much better 1% lows
RE2: +55fps and better 1% lows
BFV: +10fps and better 1% lows


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Super quick and dirty comp (D14 can't keep up with the 7940X or my settings are bad; though I never had an issue when the CPU was watercooled and clocked higher).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 7940X stock + 3200c14:
> Rise of the Tomb Raider 4K (DX11 ultraish?):
> 
> Average framerate : 101.9 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 7.9 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 172.9 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 18.8 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 1.4 FPS
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider 1080p (DX11 same as the 4K run):
> 
> Average framerate : 162.6 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 57.5 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 440.8 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 45.3 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 4.4 FPS
> 
> RE(make) 2 1080p (DX11 Ultra preset):
> 
> Average framerate : 181.3 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 138.1 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 286.5 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 123.9 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 75.1 FPS
> 
> BFV 1080p (DX12 Ultra preset default AA):
> 
> Average framerate : 111.3 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 0.4 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 172.5 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 8.7 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 0.4 FPS
> 
> 7940X @ 4.4ghz+3.0ghz cache + 3600c15:
> RotTR 4K:
> Average framerate : 115.7 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 9.3 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 444.8 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 4.3 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 1.7 FPS
> 
> RotTR 1080p:
> Average framerate : 208.2 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 88.8 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 442.2 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 78.7 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 6.4 FPS
> 
> RE(make) 2 1080p:
> Average framerate : 235.3 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 175.8 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 345.8 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 161.4 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 79.0 FPS
> 
> BFV 1080p*:
> Average framerate : 122.0 FPS
> Minimum framerate : 97.2 FPS
> Maximum framerate : 129.4 FPS
> 1% low framerate : 76.6 FPS
> 0.1% low framerate : 32.0 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> Game crashed on me relatively quickly in the match. As stated above, pretty sure my D14 just can't keep up as I played a ton of BFV with a 3070 at those same settings except the CPU was clocked at 4.6 instead of 4.4.
> 
> Most of the tests (both at stock and OC'd) showed a pretty heavy CPU bottleneck (REmake2 and 1080p RotTR showed like 60% GPU usage give or take). Obviously, not the worst thing to have when none of my monitors can only get to 120/144hz and those games had higher averages/RE2 had higher mins. Even BFV wasn't showing a full 99% GPU load.
> 
> But stock vs OC'd (though not stable) show pretty solid gains:
> RotTR 4K: +15fps avg
> RotTR 1080p: +45fps avg and much better 1% lows
> RE2: +55fps and better 1% lows
> BFV: +10fps and better 1% lows


is that ray tracing maxed with everything else ultra on bfv? if so im absolutely getting a 3070..


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I run my cache at 3100 and whatever timings im feeling for the day tbh lol. Atm im sitting on 3200 13-13-13-30 300 trfc yesterday was 3800 cl15


Yeah my damn 10980XE can't do 31 without crazy voltage. To compare it to my 9980XE, I need the same voltage for 3.1 and the 9980Xe on the same voltage did 3.3.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> is that ray tracing maxed with everything else ultra on bfv? if so im absolutely getting a 3070..


Yessir!


----------



## gtz

Wish me luck


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> is that ray tracing maxed with everything else ultra on bfv? if so im absolutely getting a 3070..





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Yessir!


Get the 3060Ti, performs within the 3070.










It's in stock now


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Wish me luck


GOOD LUCK MAN!

But yea, @o1dschoo1 if you can get either the 3060ti or the 3070, they are both super close in perf to each other. Only reason I got a 3070 a while back is cuz I can't get choosy when it comes to Microcenter opem boxes.

Edit: tried to go there for shiggles, but got a 504 error!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> GOOD LUCK MAN!


They already beat to the 1400 3080Ti, and they raised the MSRPs again. The 3080Ti Holo use to be 1699, now it is 1899.

They have 3070ti 899, the 3060ti, and a overpriced 3080 for 1300.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> They already beat to the 1400 3080Ti, and they raised the MSRPs again. The 3080Ti Holo use to be 1699, now it is 1899.
> 
> They have 3070ti 899, the 3060ti, and a overpriced 3080 for 1300.


🤢 🤮
Amazon warehouse has a ~$1800 Zotac 3080ti


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> GOOD LUCK MAN!
> 
> But yea, @o1dschoo1 if you can get either the 3060ti or the 3070, they are both super close in perf to each other. Only reason I got a 3070 a while back is cuz I can't get choosy when it comes to Microcenter opem boxes.
> 
> Edit: tried to go there for shiggles, but got a 504 error!


@o1dschoo1 

Want me to get you the 3060ti? I still have 2mins?


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 🤢 🤮
> Amazon warehouse has a ~$1800 Zotac 3080ti


Yeah man don't know who would pay that much. They are high, but the 3060ti for 620 is good.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> @o1dschoo1
> 
> Want me to get you the 3060ti? I still have 2mins?


I dony have the cash for it right now sadly


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> I dony have the cash for it right now sadly


I take trades lol. I get the 504, my time ran out. I have seen the 3060Ti all drops (550 to 650 depending on model), that is the better buy.


----------



## gtz

I just got the 3060Ti, I wanted to test it before I sold to the guy (even new you can still get a dud). Guys I fell in love with this little card, like its not massive and performs well. Like I knew it was close but I thought it was around 10% slower than the 3070, it's closer to 4-5%. The cooler does ok, but I have bad ears and I like making aggressive fan curves and that takes care of that. Did I mention it's nice and small. Like I started getting ideas for a small build. In in the next drop miss the 3080Ti I will buy a 3060ti again.










Also I am contacting this person to buy it. I offered 250 (350 is still a good buy). Comes with everything except the GPU. 16gigs ram, 3700X, 500w EVGA PSU. If I get it I will slap the 6800XT and list it for 1400ish. Pretty sure it will sell locally, I will say the GPU alone is 1400 at best buy.

Edit:

My way towards the 3090:

150 profit on the 3070Ti

125 profit on the 3060Ti (headed to meet the guy in 10mins)

Still have the 200 left over from the original 3070.

So I have 475 to go towards the overpriced 3090.

If manage to get that combo for 250 and put my XFX6800XT that will allow me to buy the 3090. Or put in the 6600XT and price it around 900 and pass the 6800XT to my daughter's rig. Don't know what I'm going to do but I am closer to the 3090.


----------



## o1dschoo1

lil off topic but a lil sneak preview for my retro/core 2 bench pc. Testing for max fsb on air while i wait on my fittings and psu to really push it and install the other 2 cards.
Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4274.73 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR that fsb gives me a 4.75 max clock should be plenty enough to push these oldgpus till i get a xeon quad in and push that right up there. I can run 4.4 stable at 1.3 but 4.5 just aint happening on this psu lol.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> lil off topic but a lil sneak preview for my retro/core 2 bench pc. Testing for max fsb on air while i wait on my fittings and psu to really push it and install the other 2 cards.
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4274.73 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR that fsb gives me a 4.75 max clock should be plenty enough to push these oldgpus till i get a xeon quad in and push that right up there. I can run 4.4 stable at 1.3 but 4.5 just aint happening on this psu lol.


I really can't wait to see you tri 780Ti sli results.

Also guys I understated the 3060Ti, I was hard handing it over even though I made a good money. But I will purchase another one and build me a small form factor build with it. I love my X299 but it is big and bulky and I don't play nearly as many games as I used to or encode as much (nothing really). I will go ITX, as much as I like staring at 36 thread and 64GB RAM. I don't need it, I will either go Ryzen again or snag another cheap 10850K. Should pair nicely with the small 3060Ti. I think 600 is fair for the 10980XE and 200 for the board X299 Deluxe II (or maybe combo it for 775 shipped). I put the 6800XT for again, since I don't need to buy a super expensive 3090 anymore I posted it for 1000. 

I'm leaning towards the 10850K route, since those can be had around 300ish bucks. I am not going to be chasing clocks, so I will go tower cooler.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I really can't wait to see you tri 780Ti sli results.
> 
> Also guys I understated the 3060Ti, I was hard handing it over even though I made a good money. But I will purchase another one and build me a small form factor build with it. I love my X299 but it is big and bulky and I don't play nearly as many games as I used to or encode as much (nothing really). I will go ITX, as much as I like staring at 36 thread and 64GB RAM. I don't need it, I will either go Ryzen again or snag another cheap 10850K. Should pair nicely with the small 3060Ti. I think 600 is fair for the 10980XE and 200 for the board X299 Deluxe II (or maybe combo it for 775 shipped). I put the 6800XT for again, since I don't need to buy a super expensive 3090 anymore I posted it for 1000.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 10850K route, since those can be had around 300ish bucks. I am not going to be chasing clocks, so I will go tower cooler.


Whats kinda scary is my 2 780tis at 1200mhz beat my 2100mhz 1080 in every game sli works in by a decent margin. 15-20 fps in bfv dx11 max detail 1080p. They are actually monster 1080p dx11 cards.
I also have something else in the works possibly . Picking up a 980ti in a few weeks and gonna work towards a tri sli watercooled setup.


----------



## D-EJ915

780 Ti has pretty good raw performance, they are faster than newer designs like RX 480/580/590 in some titles lol. I have a 11900k I need to sell and a 10850k chilling here, can hmu with an offer if you want.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> 780 Ti has pretty good raw performance, they are faster than newer designs like RX 480/580/590 in some titles lol. I have a 11900k I need to sell and a 10850k chilling here, can hmu with an offer if you want.


im good honestly. I have a core 2 pc a dual cpu 2010 mac pro 2 x299 board cpu combos and a x79 4960x setup lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> I really can't wait to see you tri 780Ti sli results.
> 
> Also guys I understated the 3060Ti, I was hard handing it over even though I made a good money. But I will purchase another one and build me a small form factor build with it. I love my X299 but it is big and bulky and I don't play nearly as many games as I used to or encode as much (nothing really). I will go ITX, as much as I like staring at 36 thread and 64GB RAM. I don't need it, I will either go Ryzen again or snag another cheap 10850K. Should pair nicely with the small 3060Ti. I think 600 is fair for the 10980XE and 200 for the board X299 Deluxe II (or maybe combo it for 775 shipped). I put the 6800XT for again, since I don't need to buy a super expensive 3090 anymore I posted it for 1000.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 10850K route, since those can be had around 300ish bucks. I am not going to be chasing clocks, so I will go tower cooler.


Ya, gonna slap blocks on the 5900X and the 3080 when the Corsair block comes in and put them in my Thetis with a single 240mm rad.

If a stock 7940x can do well enough, I’m sure a less boosted 5900X will be plenty for 3440x1440 120hz/4k120hz.

Have to go water cuz airflow is really bad in the Thetis.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Ya, gonna slap blocks on the 5900X and the 3080 when the Corsair block comes in and put them in my Thetis with a single 240mm rad.
> 
> If a stock 7940x can do well enough, I’m sure a less boosted 5900X will be plenty for 3440x1440 120hz/4k120hz.
> 
> Have to go water cuz airflow is really bad in the Thetis.


easily.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Ya, gonna slap blocks on the 5900X and the 3080 when the Corsair block comes in and put them in my Thetis with a single 240mm rad.
> 
> If a stock 7940x can do well enough, I’m sure a less boosted 5900X will be plenty for 3440x1440 120hz/4k120hz.
> 
> Have to go water cuz airflow is really bad in the Thetis.


Gotta see pics when this happens. 

Im thinking of getting this metallic gear case.





__





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## Lesoudeur

For anyone with or wants to get an X299 system and wants to "upgrade" to Windows 11, Microsoft have stated on 27/08/2021 that _all_ (it was only the i9-10....X/XE initially) the Core-X CPUs are now included in the CPU criteria required to use Windows 11 with full support.


----------



## gtz

Lesoudeur said:


> For anyone with or wants to get an X299 system and wants to "upgrade" to Windows 11, Microsoft have stated on 27/08/2021 that _all_ (it was only the i9-10....X/XE initially) the Core-X CPUs are now included in the CPU criteria required to use Windows 11 with full support.


Good to know.

Also Zotac is all over the place with MSRP, I managed to buy another 3060Ti and paid around 40 bucks more. They have so many skus it is not funny but it looks just like the one I bought for 549.99 (paid 570ish shipped). Paid right under 620, for the new card. Still a decent price all things considered, 620 for basically a 3070 is not bad.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Also Zotac is all over the place with MSRP, I managed to buy another 3060Ti and paid around 40 bucks more. They have so many skus it is not funny but it looks just like the one I bought for 549.99 (paid 570ish shipped). Paid right under 620, for the new card. Still a decent price all things considered, 620 for basically a 3070 is not bad.
> 
> View attachment 2522913


looks like imma try to snag one of them in a few months. I gotta recover from the 3-400 dollars in retro gpus ive bought/planning to buy


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> looks like imma try to snag one of them in a few months. I gotta recover from the 3-400 dollars in retro gpus ive bought/planning to buy


Hopefully it other types will be available too by then but the 3060Ti looks like its always available.

Also there is a 6600XT available with a combo in Newegg for a total of 450. Really is is only good if your flipping PCs or need a GPU. It performs equal to a 3060 and similar to a 5700XT and 2070Super from last gen. But 450 seems solid.





__





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Hopefully it other types will be available too by then but the 3060Ti looks like its always available.
> 
> Also there is a 6600XT available with a combo in Newegg for a total of 450. Really is is only good if your flipping PCs or need a GPU. It performs equal to a 3060 and similar to a 5700XT and 2070Super from last gen. But 450 seems solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


5700xt is equal to my 1080 right?


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> 5700xt is equal to my 1080 right?


The 1080Ti is equal to the 5700XT and 2070Super. 1080 is equal to a 2070/5700 non x. I would not get a 6600XT if I had a OC'd 1080. Just posted that for anyone that needs a GPU. Also do to the bandwidth of the 6600XT is losses to the 5700XT/2070S in all 4K tests.

The one I originally linked is already OOS. But this one is still available.





__





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





Edit 

Also AMD cards are harder to flip, Newegg charges taxes so might not make it an attractive position since they go for 550+ on ebay.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Yea, the 6600XT (and the 6700XT) really seem to suffer from the lesser buses and less Infinity Cache. The 6800->6900XT do too, but there starting perf is much better (6800XT ~~ 3080 through 1440p, but the 3080 gains a bit of ground at 4K).


----------



## gtz

Found this overpriced gem.

It is the cheapest 3090 I have seen this week. 






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## gtz

So you can only do one order every two weeks with Zotac. I managed to snag another 3070Ti and got canceled like the 3080Ti. I email them and said whats going on if I am within 2 weeks. The 3060Ti that arrives tomorrow slipped thru the cracks they said. 1 order every two weeks. Just an FYI.


----------



## gtz

Just snagged a 6900XT!!!! Paid more than I would like to admit but with all the graphics card flips it softened the blow.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Just snagged a 6900XT!!!! Paid more than I would like to admit but with all the graphics card flips it softened the blow.


Lolololol, nice!

which model?


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lolololol, nice!
> 
> which model?


Bought this one.









SAPPHIRE NITRO+ AMD RADEON RX 6900 XT OC Gaming Graphics Card WITH 16GB GDDR6, 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SAPPHIRE NITRO+ AMD RADEON RX 6900 XT OC Gaming Graphics Card WITH 16GB GDDR6, 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sapphire Trixx

I felt bad I missed out on the 1600 dollar Tuf at b&h, I went for this.

1600 +10 shipping + 142 taxes - 100 dollar coupon code (they gave me a 10% coupon code because of a big debacle selling car amps, sad part is maxed out at 100 bucks.

1652 out the door.

Now take into consideration my flips it is not bad at all. This is what I showed my wife to approve the purchase (damn you tied accounts!!!!)

800 (Sold 3070)
-900 (bought 3070ti)
(100)
+1025 (Sold 3070Ti)
925 total again
-580 (bought 3060ti)
+730 (sold 3060ti)
1075 total again
-480 (bought 6600XT)
595 new total
+980 (sold 6800XT)
1575 (new total)
-620 (bought another 3060ti)
955 new total
+730 (already sold 3060ti, to the same person gets here tomorrow)
1685 new total
-1650 (bought 6900XT)
35 new total.

So now I have a 6900XT (or will soon) and downgraded my daughter to a 6600XT. So I now have the slowest card and fastest card in the family. So like I told my wife no extra money will come out from our bank account.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Bought this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE NITRO+ AMD RADEON RX 6900 XT OC Gaming Graphics Card WITH 16GB GDDR6, 1 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SAPPHIRE NITRO+ AMD RADEON RX 6900 XT OC Gaming Graphics Card WITH 16GB GDDR6, 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire Trixx
> 
> I felt bad I missed out on the 1600 dollar Tuf at b&h, I went for this.
> 
> 1600 +10 shipping + 142 taxes - 100 dollar coupon code (they gave me a 10% coupon code because of a big debacle selling car amps, sad part is maxed out at 100 bucks.
> 
> 1652 out the door.
> 
> Now take into consideration my flips it is not bad at all. This is what I showed my wife to approve the purchase (damn you tied accounts!!!!)
> 
> 800 (Sold 3070)
> -900 (bought 3070ti)
> (100)
> +1025 (Sold 3070Ti)
> 925 total again
> -580 (bought 3060ti)
> +730 (sold 3060ti)
> 1075 total again
> -480 (bought 6600XT)
> 595 new total
> +980 (sold 6800XT)
> 1575 (new total)
> -620 (bought another 3060ti)
> 955 new total
> +730 (already sold 3060ti, to the same person gets here tomorrow)
> 1685 new total
> -1650 (bought 6900XT)
> 35 new total.
> 
> So now I have a 6900XT (or will soon) and downgraded my daughter to a 6600XT. So I now have the slowest card and fastest card in the family. So like I told my wife no extra money will come out from our bank account.


Wheelin' and dealin', the good ol' Murican way!

Good stuff! Can't wait to see you bench that 6900XT.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Wheelin' and dealin', the good ol' Murican way!
> 
> Good stuff! Can't wait to see you bench that 6900XT.


Some might say not worth it since I downgraded my daughter and a gained very little but I am happy.


----------



## D-EJ915

The 6900xt prices seem to fluctuate a lot lol, giga wb card sit at 1900 for like a month now at 2100 again, asrock been 1800 for a few weeks back at 2270 again lol, red devil ultimate was 1800 then 2300 for a day now back to 1800 lol.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> The 6900xt prices seem to fluctuate a lot lol, giga wb card sit at 1900 for like a month now at 2100 again, asrock been 1800 for a few weeks back at 2270 again lol, red devil ultimate was 1800 then 2300 for a day now back to 1800 lol.


All cards are fluctuating, it's crazy. 

My buddy goes just save the money and wait for next gen. I went like ok, you go look for 2000 series or 5000 series and don't get ripped off. I'm happy, can't wait to bench it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

D-EJ915 said:


> The 6900xt prices seem to fluctuate a lot lol, giga wb card sit at 1900 for like a month now at 2100 again, asrock been 1800 for a few weeks back at 2270 again lol, red devil ultimate was 1800 then 2300 for a day now back to 1800 lol.


Yea, it is wild!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> All cards are fluctuating, it's crazy.
> 
> My buddy goes just save the money and wait for next gen. I went like ok, you go look for 2000 series or 5000 series and don't get ripped off. I'm happy, can't wait to bench it.


any gpu nvidia 600 series and higher is getting scalped. when i bought my 5 780 ti cards they were 60-120 a piece now they are 150+ a pop


----------



## gtz

So is it me or anything you buy from Newegg thru ebay gets shipped faster??? Back when I bought my ram is I used both Newegg thru ebay and Newegg directly (had another ebay coupon) and received the ebay ram 3-4 days sooner. They even sent the ebay ram thru normal UPS ground and the Newegg one thru UPS share post. Also cases get here in 2-3 days. It feel like when you buy thru ebay it ships out same day if bought early enough. But Newegg sit on the product for a few days. Is it me or does this happen to anyone else? 

The 6900XT already shipped and it on the road, gets here on Saturday. I feel if I ordered it thru Newegg directly it would have taken longer. 3070 took 7 days to get to me (also bought on a Wednesday), my new ram took forever too. Those items mentioned Newegg waited 2-3 days just to ship out. Sorry feels like a rant but it can't be a coincidence can it??

Anyway my new 24/7 rif should be completed on Saturday (everything arrives sooner and will only be waiting on the card). Will be matx based and be completely normal. MSI B550M Mortar Wifi/5900X/6900XT, I will even be running the CPU on a AIO. I also purchased a 10850K I will run as a test bench fun system. That will be on my current case with me 3 360mm rad. Really want to test it out and see what can be done with this system. I saw another member running b die at 4500 CL 17 flat 1T. Want to see what I can do. And of course my daughter will still be running her x299 rig.


----------



## gtz

My next project will be my new play and always upgrading rig. It will be X299 based again. My 10850K or my Asus Strix Z490 board were defective. I don't have the time to wait to see what was truly defective and I did not have another 10th (or 11th) gen CPU or another LGA 1200 board. Send both back for refunds.

I got the case in, it is a the Antec P380. That sucker is huge.










Just have to move the current system inside another case and she is mine.

Below is that same case back in 2014 as my main rig.



















It will be a completely watercooled rig, since my daughter is adamant on a laptop I will take over her X299 components. 7920X and Giga X299 UD4 Pro. I also already ordered 2 420mm rads, one for the front and one for the top. I am spilt on the GPU, originally it was going to be a 3060Ti, but since the 3060Ti I ordered is all white I might just put it in my main rig and move over and slap a waterblock on the 6900XT and try to chase 24K on timespy.

I lucked out on the rads, paid 50 bucks for both from Titanrig.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> My next project will be my new play and always upgrading rig. It will be X299 based again. My 10850K or my Asus Strix Z490 board were defective. I don't have the time to wait to see what was truly defective and I did not have another 10th (or 11th) gen CPU or another LGA 1200 board. Send both back for refunds.
> 
> I got the case in, it is a the Antec P380. That sucker is huge.
> 
> View attachment 2524634
> 
> 
> Just have to move the current system inside another case and she is mine.
> 
> Below is that same case back in 2014 as my main rig.
> 
> View attachment 2524635
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524638
> 
> 
> It will be a completely watercooled rig, since my daughter is adamant on a laptop I will take over her X299 components. 7920X and Giga X299 UD4 Pro. I also already ordered 2 420mm rads, one for the front and one for the top. I am spilt on the GPU, originally it was going to be a 3060Ti, but since the 3060Ti I ordered is all white I might just put it in my main rig and move over and slap a waterblock on the 6900XT and try to chase 24K on timespy.
> 
> I lucked out on the rads, paid 50 bucks for both from Titanrig.
> 
> View attachment 2524641


Id go 6900xt on the x299 setup. Snag a cheap 7980xe delid and rip timespy


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Id go 6900xt on the x299 setup. Snag a cheap 7980xe delid and rip timespy


Yeah that is my thinking, since the tuned 18 core get 19k+ on the timespy CPU score. Will wait when a cheap one pops up. But a 5950X can reach that aswell and the prices just keep falling. I think antonline is selling them for 699, before long Amazon will price match and newegg and bandh will follow suit. That rig will start as a X299 system since I already have it but time will see.

Almost forgot the IMC silicone on Ryzen 5000, 3800/1900 is doable with 2 sticks and tweaking the voltages, bit beyond that it is tricky. The only one that ever booted at 4000/2000 was the 5800X I Jedi Mind Trick. So it might be easier to reach 19-20k with the 18 cores. So many choices lol.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Damn, $50 for 2 420s is a crazy good value!

And that case is sick. Been thinking about getting a different case (while small is nice, the Thetis might be too small for a waterloop [not temp related, just impossible to make _any_ changes without having to remove everything]).

Only problem is that I would like an inverse ATX case (or a 90* rotated case) so that the window is on the opposite side it normally is. I'll get it another go with remounting everything (gotta get more pressure on the GPU block anyways [was reading reviews that said they had to manually compress the pads a few times to get better temps overall]).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Damn, $50 for 2 420s is a crazy good value!
> 
> And that case is sick. Been thinking about getting a different case (while small is nice, the Thetis might be too small for a waterloop [not temp related, just impossible to make _any_ changes without having to remove everything]).
> 
> Only problem is that I would like an inverse ATX case (or a 90* rotated case) so that the window is on the opposite side it normally is. I'll get it another go with remounting everything (gotta get more pressure on the GPU block anyways [was reading reviews that said they had to manually compress the pads a few times to get better temps overall]).


Yeah titanrig has the tendency to slash prices on stuff that does not move. When I had my Phanteks mitx 3950X/2080ti I got that The 280 and 140 rads from them cheap as well. It sucks I don't have any pics of that rig, I had another phone and that was back when I was still incognito and never saved anything to the cloud and now regret it since I lost that phone.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Damn, $50 for 2 420s is a crazy good value!
> 
> And that case is sick. Been thinking about getting a different case (while small is nice, the Thetis might be too small for a waterloop [not temp related, just impossible to make _any_ changes without having to remove everything]).
> 
> Only problem is that I would like an inverse ATX case (or a 90* rotated case) so that the window is on the opposite side it normally is. I'll get it another go with remounting everything (gotta get more pressure on the GPU block anyways [was reading reviews that said they had to manually compress the pads a few times to get better temps overall]).


get a old mac pro case and do the atx tray mod.


----------



## D-EJ915

o1dschoo1 said:


> get a old mac pro case and do the atx tray mod.


Reminds me I need to do mountain mods order for retro case build lol.

Also should put my 10850k up for sale, bought it for a friend last year and they ended up not wanting me to do a build but I never returned it. Should put my b550 unify-x and 5950x up for sale too lol.


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> Reminds me I need to do mountain mods order for retro case build lol.
> 
> Also should put my 10850k up for sale, bought it for a friend last year and they ended up not wanting me to do a build but I never returned it. Should put my b550 unify-x and 5950x up for sale too lol.


They are still in business?!?


----------



## D-EJ915

o1dschoo1 said:


> They are still in business?!?


Yep emailed back and forth a bit last year but still not ordered yet lol, want to build an old school fridge for my 3175x gigabyte board


----------



## o1dschoo1

D-EJ915 said:


> Yep emailed back and forth a bit last year but still not ordered yet lol, want to build an old school fridge for my 3175x gigabyte board


:0 is that the overclockable xeon?!?


----------



## NBrock

I was testing some per core OCs on my 10980xe (Asus Strix E Gaming 2) and I noticed that the 4 cores I set to be able to boost to 4.9ghz are not guaranteed to be the cores it assigns workloads to. For instance if I run a benchmark in 4 threaded mode it seems only one of the cores I set to 4.9ghz is chosen. Is there something I can set/change to get them to be the designated cores for lighter threaded work? Thanks!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Intel Core i7 7800X @ 4404.46 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR got a new daily ram clock  4000 15-16-16-32 400 trfc


----------



## o1dschoo1

NBrock said:


> I was testing some per core OCs on my 10980xe (Asus Strix E Gaming 2) and I noticed that the 4 cores I set to be able to boost to 4.9ghz are not guaranteed to be the cores it assigns workloads to. For instance if I run a benchmark in 4 threaded mode it seems only one of the cores I set to 4.9ghz is chosen. Is there something I can set/change to get them to be the designated cores for lighter threaded work? Thanks!


what board do you have?


----------



## gtz

NBrock said:


> I was testing some per core OCs on my 10980xe (Asus Strix E Gaming 2) and I noticed that the 4 cores I set to be able to boost to 4.9ghz are not guaranteed to be the cores it assigns workloads to. For instance if I run a benchmark in 4 threaded mode it seems only one of the cores I set to 4.9ghz is chosen. Is there something I can set/change to get them to be the designated cores for lighter threaded work? Thanks!


Sorry never really played with power core overclocking with any of my X299 chips. Going to be honest totally forgot that was an option. But sounds like a windows issue. Sorry I don't have much advice on it. 



D-EJ915 said:


> Yep emailed back and forth a bit last year but still not ordered yet lol, want to build an old school fridge for my 3175x gigabyte board


How much gear do you have??? I would love to play with the 3175X.


----------



## o1dschoo1

worked the timings down  


Edit. Just dropped it down to 15-15-15-30 same timings on everything else


----------



## o1dschoo1

think im done tweaking my ram tbh. 15-16-16-30 260 trfc 32 tfaw @ 4k is beyond good enough for me.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> think im done tweaking my ram tbh. 15-16-16-30 260 trfc 32 tfaw @ 4k is beyond good enough for me.
> View attachment 2524677


Very nice!

Will the CPU not let you run 1T?


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Will the CPU not let you run 1T?


Not at 4k.. sadly but i feal like it doesnt matter computer feels alot snappier coming from xmp 3200.
Edit nvm booted right up on 1t... I had issues stabilizing cl16 a few months back at 4k but cl15 is perfectly stable at same voltage..


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> get a old mac pro case and do the atx tray mod.


That's not a bad idea!

I figured I'd give the Thetis one more shot. I took out the D5 and put in a DC12 pump and an additional 120mm rad (D5 didn't have anywhere to sit with the extra rad installed). Figured the D5 is probably overkill for two blocks and a 240mm rad and less pump with more rad-space might work out better. Only problem is that it makes it even more annoying to take apart!

And dang, RAM @ 4k c15 sounds nice!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> That's not a bad idea!
> 
> I figured I'd give the Thetis one more shot. I took out the D5 and put in a DC12 pump and an additional 120mm rad (D5 didn't have anywhere to sit with the extra rad installed). Figured the D5 is probably overkill for two blocks and a 240mm rad and less pump with more rad-space might work out better. Only problem is that it makes it even more annoying to take apart!
> 
> And dang, RAM @ 4k c15 sounds nice!


Yea they dont make a quad channel kit of 4k cl15 sadly or i wouldve already bought it


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Gotta see pics when this happens.


After some trial and error, here is my Thetis loaded to the gills with tubing and whatnot!
I also figured out what I was doing wrong that caused my temps to be so high... Gelid GC Extreme is about as thick as a paste can get and I didn't apply enough of it that it could spread. I had maybe a dime sized circle on the block when I took the loop apart. I will probably move the GPU cables behind the tube, but other than that, I don't care how ugly it is (I do wish the "Whisper" was easier to hide though)!

Temps with only a 240mm rad and a -0.1 offset on the volage were in the mid 70s on CB. Temps with the 240mm+120mm without the offset were in the low 60s on CB!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> After some trial and error, here is my Thetis loaded to the gills with tubing and whatnot!
> I also figured out what I was doing wrong that caused my temps to be so high... Gelid GC Extreme is about as thick as a paste can get and I didn't apply enough of it that it could spread. I had maybe a dime sized circle on the block when I took the loop apart. I will probably move the GPU cables behind the tube, but other than that, I don't care how ugly it is (I do wish the "Whisper" was easier to hide though)!
> 
> Temps with only a 240mm rad and a -0.1 offset on the volage were in the mid 70s on CB. Temps with the 240mm+120mm without the offset were in the low 60s on CB!
> 
> View attachment 2524742


JESUS that is crammed


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> After some trial and error, here is my Thetis loaded to the gills with tubing and whatnot!
> I also figured out what I was doing wrong that caused my temps to be so high... Gelid GC Extreme is about as thick as a paste can get and I didn't apply enough of it that it could spread. I had maybe a dime sized circle on the block when I took the loop apart. I will probably move the GPU cables behind the tube, but other than that, I don't care how ugly it is (I do wish the "Whisper" was easier to hide though)!
> 
> Temps with only a 240mm rad and a -0.1 offset on the volage were in the mid 70s on CB. Temps with the 240mm+120mm without the offset were in the low 60s on CB!
> 
> View attachment 2524742


Looks good!!! 

And like o1dschoo1 said, you fit a lot in there. If the whisper is bothering you just peel it off.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> After some trial and error, here is my Thetis loaded to the gills with tubing and whatnot!
> I also figured out what I was doing wrong that caused my temps to be so high... Gelid GC Extreme is about as thick as a paste can get and I didn't apply enough of it that it could spread. I had maybe a dime sized circle on the block when I took the loop apart. I will probably move the GPU cables behind the tube, but other than that, I don't care how ugly it is (I do wish the "Whisper" was easier to hide though)!
> 
> Temps with only a 240mm rad and a -0.1 offset on the volage were in the mid 70s on CB. Temps with the 240mm+120mm without the offset were in the low 60s on CB!
> 
> View attachment 2524742


what kinda clocks you running on that bdie ?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> JESUS that is crammed


Lol, I was looking at cases all week just to avoid stuffing all of this in there, but figured since I want a left-sided window and have a _perfectly_ good left-sided window case, I may as well try to make it work. She gets the job done. On the downside, because my temps are better, I can hear the coil whine from the GPU or CPU!



gtz said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> And like o1dschoo1 said, you fit a lot in there. If the whisper is bothering you just peel it off.


Yea, it is almost as stuffed as it could get (maybe I can slap some more drives in the area above the PSU). Gotta say, even though I dont have the option to use some of the pcie x1 slots (blocked by rad), I love that the case fits atx boards (mostly cuz more compatibility is always good).

Lol, for some reason I never thought of just removing the sticker!






o1dschoo1 said:


> what kinda clocks you running on that bdie ?


Had it at 3400c14 and 3600c14 prior to redoing loop, but for some reason my board told me I installed a new CPU and I was too lazy to hit “F7” to increase the memory speeds, so they are just at 3200c14 for now (will play with it some more after work tomorrow).


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Lol, I was looking at cases all week just to avoid stuffing all of this in there, but figured since I want a left-sided window and have a _perfectly_ good left-sided window case, I may as well try to make it work. She gets the job done. On the downside, because my temps are better, I can hear the coil whine from the GPU or CPU!
> 
> 
> Yea, it is almost as stuffed as it could get (maybe I can slap some more drives in the area above the PSU). Gotta say, even though I dont have the option to use some of the pcie x1 slots (blocked by rad), I love that the case fits atx boards (mostly cuz more compatibility is always good).
> 
> Lol, for some reason I never thought of just removing the sticker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it at 3400c14 and 3600c14 prior to redoing loop, but for some reason my board told me I installed a new CPU and I was too lazy to hit “F7” to increase the memory speeds, so they are just at 3200c14 for now (will play with it some more after work tomorrow).


You should be able to hit 3700 cl14 or 4k cl15/16


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> You should be able to hit 3700 cl14 or 4k cl15/16


Ryzen hates odd timings. With only 2 sticks you can do odd timings since you will be able to run them without gear down enabled, but probably max out around 3733-3800. With 4 sticks you almost always have to run with gear down enabled past 3600. Kinda not worth it since any and all odd timings will be rounded to the next even number. That is why I liked overclocking with X299, odd timings like 4000CL15 worked. 

Also guys, seeing D-EJ915's post really has me wanting to try the 3175X. Just in the last few months the boards have dropped in price. The EVGA SR3 Dark is now 725.

EVGA SR-3 DARK LGA 3647, Intel (160CXW999KR) Motherboard | eBay 

If by some miracle I get the board for around 500 and the CPU for around 1000, it should be able to do it. I don't know how far 2 420mm rads will take me. But I should kill some benchmarks and should give the 3960X a run for its money in multithreaded and win in gaming. A man can dream.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Ryzen hates odd timings. With only 2 sticks you can do odd timings since you will be able to run them without gear down enabled, but probably max out around 3733-3800. With 4 sticks you almost always have to run with gear down enabled past 3600. Kinda not worth it since any and all odd timings will be rounded to the next even number. That is why I liked overclocking with X299, odd timings like 4000CL15 worked.
> 
> Also guys, seeing D-EJ915's post really has me wanting to try the 3175X. Just in the last few months the boards have dropped in price. The EVGA SR3 Dark is now 725.
> 
> EVGA SR-3 DARK LGA 3647, Intel (160CXW999KR) Motherboard | eBay
> 
> If by some miracle I get the board for around 500 and the CPU for around 1000, it should be able to do it. I don't know how far 2 420mm rads will take me. But I should kill some benchmarks and should give the 3960X a run for its money in multithreaded and win in gaming. A man can dream.


Yea i can only dream about a 3000 dollar cpu lol


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea i can only dream about a 3000 dollar cpu lol


No man, they now go for 1000-1500. Also I forgot where I saw one for 800 bucks. I just never thought about it because the boards were around 2K. But seeing the SR3 Dark for 725 has be all kinds of curious. To the point that once I get the 3060Ti I will trade it out for the 6900XT and get some cheap 60 dollar 16GB DJR kit and sell it to fund my 3175X system. I swear I am the worst with systems, this 5900X was suppose to be my set it and forget system but seeing the price drops on the boards has me confused.


----------



## D-EJ915

3175 is just a 7980 with more cores, it oc's the same though mesh overclocks worse (tops out like 30-31). Yeah it has more memory bandwidth due to more channels but the performance is basically the same lol.

Here's an old screenshot from a while ago. I never tried to do much memory tuning on it so can prob go much tighter.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> 3175 is just a 7980 with more cores, it oc's the same though mesh overclocks worse (tops out like 30-31). Yeah it has more memory bandwidth due to more channels but the performance is basically the same lol.
> 
> Here's an old screenshot from a while ago. I never tried to do much memory tuning on it so can prob go much tighter.
> 
> View attachment 2524764


Nice,

How far would you think dual 420mm rads can go with the 3175X? I'm hoping that it is efficient up to a certain speed so I can cool the chip.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice,
> 
> How far would you think dual 420mm rads can go with the 3175X? I'm hoping that it is efficient up to a certain speed so I can cool the chip.


Where you finding these for 1500? Everywhere I search they are 3kish


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Where you finding these for 1500? Everywhere I search they are 3kish


Looking at them used. Ebay and AliExpress, will take 2-3 weeks but they will get here.









Intel Xeon W-3175X SRF6L 3.1GHz 28Core 38.5MB 255W LGA3647 CPU Processor Mac Pro | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Xeon W-3175X SRF6L 3.1GHz 28Core 38.5MB 255W LGA3647 CPU Processor Mac Pro at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





In AliExpress they had some for 1100ish a few months back.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Looking at them used. Ebay and AliExpress, will take 2-3 weeks but they will get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon W-3175X SRF6L 3.1GHz 28Core 38.5MB 255W LGA3647 CPU Processor Mac Pro | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Xeon W-3175X SRF6L 3.1GHz 28Core 38.5MB 255W LGA3647 CPU Processor Mac Pro at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In AliExpress they had some for 1100ish a few months back.


Thats not a bad deal tbh.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Thats not a bad deal tbh.


Especially with the SR3 Dark motherboard I linked earlier. You will definitely have the best of both worlds with that setup.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Especially with the SR3 Dark motherboard I linked earlier. You will definitely have the best of both worlds with that setup.


Yea as much as i want to im probably gonna hold out till next hedt platform. I start messing with new stuff again imma go flat broke lol.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea as much as i want to im probably gonna hold out till next hedt platform. I start messing with new stuff again imma go flat broke lol.


You and I both.

But the total for my smallish ryzen build is 3031.08. Subtract the 6900XT (1652), RAM (326.24), Team Group 960GB NVME (78.91), and PSU (128.49). That puts me at 845.44, add the ZOTAC 3060TI (660), add XPG WHITE RGB DDR4 2X8GB 3200 (80), and a cheap Antec 650W PSU (50). That put me at 1644.44, not bad at all for a nice looking system with a 5900X and a 3060TI. I would list it for 1700 and provide all invoices to buyer for warranty purposes. I already have the Antec P380, 2 420mm Rads, 6900XT, 4X16GB B die, 1000w PSU (will upgrade this for sure), would only really need the 3175X and board. Going to email some sellers to see what is there bottom dollar on some of this stuff.

Decisions decisions.

Edit:

Just reached out to a lot of 3175X sellers if they would go lower on price, lets wait and see what they respond. If anybody responds with a price of around 1100ish, I will buy it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> You and I both.
> 
> But the total for my smallish ryzen build is 3031.08. Subtract the 6900XT (1652), RAM (326.24), Team Group 960GB NVME (78.91), and PSU (128.49). That puts me at 845.44, add the ZOTAC 3060TI (660), add XPG WHITE RGB DDR4 2X8GB 3200 (80), and a cheap Antec 650W PSU (50). That put me at 1644.44, not bad at all for a nice looking system with a 5900X and a 3060TI. I would list it for 1700 and provide all invoices to buyer for warranty purposes. I already have the Antec P380, 2 420mm Rads, 6900XT, 4X16GB B die, 1000w PSU (will upgrade this for sure), would only really need the 3175X and board. Going to email some sellers to see what is there bottom dollar on some of this stuff.
> 
> Decisions decisions.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just reached out to a lot of 3175X sellers if they would go lower on price, lets wait and see what they respond. If anybody responds with a price of around 1100ish, I will buy it.


Get you a dry ice pot and bench that thing if you get it. Dice pots are like 200-300 and dry ice is only 10 dollsrs for like 10 pounds


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Get you a dry ice pot and bench that thing if you get it. Dice pots are like 200-300 and dry ice is only 10 dollsrs for like 10 pounds


I never ventured past watercooling, but just think of the benchmarks. Might try it, waiting on replies.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I never ventured past watercooling, but just think of the benchmarks. Might try it, waiting on replies.


Lol 6 ghz 28 core 56 threads jesus. 20-30k cinebench


----------



## Kana Chan

They still used thermalpaste under that IHS in that generation for the W-3175X, right?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Kana Chan said:


> They still used thermalpaste under that IHS in that generation for the W-3175X, right?


I doubt. Thats a high end xeon.
Edit just looked it up. Yup thermal paste...


----------



## gtz

Kana Chan said:


> They still used thermalpaste under that IHS in that generation for the W-3175X, right?





o1dschoo1 said:


> I doubt. Thats a high end xeon.
> Edit just looked it up. Yup thermal paste...


Really, what a freaking waste!!!!!!

But just looking at the pics of the CPU it has solder breathing holes, only soldered Intel CPUs have those.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Really, what a freaking waste!!!!!!
> 
> But just looking at the pics of the CPU it has solder breathing holes, only soldered Intel CPUs have those.


Derbauer delided one in a video.. yea its stupid but i kinda understand ig. They want you to delid it and void that warranty cause they know you are either gonna direct die it and slam it with a massive oc or put it under ln2. Thats why the only boards for it are super high end oc boards.
Perfect marketing


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Derbauer delided one in a video.. yea its stupid but i kinda understand ig. They want you to delid it and void that warranty cause they know you are either gonna direct die it and slam it with a massive oc or put it under ln2. Thats why the only boards for it are super high end oc boards.
> Perfect marketing


A seller reached out to me with a 1350 offer, I stated 1100 would be my max. I am only basing it on it because that is how much there were a few months ago. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> Nice,
> 
> How far would you think dual 420mm rads can go with the 3175X? I'm hoping that it is efficient up to a certain speed so I can cool the chip.


I haven't done much of any heavy load testing on it to be honest, as far as cooling it though the watercool one is the best one I have over phanteks then bitspower. Not used the EK ones but they cost more so no reason to get one.

The boxed processor does include a free replacement warranty for overclocking if you purchased a new one so that does make the price a bit more okay I guess but it is still a lot lol. Cheaper than the regular 28-core xeons anyway. Is the thing worth it? ehh probably no in like 99% of scenarios, if you have a huge wad of money to burn then sure go for it.


----------



## JustinThyme

o1dschoo1 said:


> JESUS that is crammed


Has enough room for two more 360s!


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Has enough room for two more 360s!


lol truth


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I haven't done much of any heavy load testing on it to be honest, as far as cooling it though the watercool one is the best one I have over phanteks then bitspower. Not used the EK ones but they cost more so no reason to get one.
> 
> The boxed processor does include a free replacement warranty for overclocking if you purchased a new one so that does make the price a bit more okay I guess but it is still a lot lol. Cheaper than the regular 28-core xeons anyway. Is the thing worth it? ehh probably no in like 99% of scenarios, if you have a huge wad of money to burn then sure go for it.


If I buy from AliExpress, it would be 1450 out the door for the 3175X since they don't charge taxes. The board would be 785ish after taxes from ebay. Looking at 2235 total, and I would need to buy two more 16GB sticks of B die. Plus buy a stronger PSU, prob the 1300w Seasonic Newegg has for 250ish.

It would be a tall order, so time will tell.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> If I buy from AliExpress, it would be 1450 out the door for the 3175X since they don't charge taxes. The board would be 785ish after taxes from ebay. Looking at 2235 total, and I would need to buy two more 16GB sticks of B die. Plus buy a stronger PSU, prob the 1300w Seasonic Newegg has for 250ish.
> 
> It would be a tall order, so time will tell.


3175X was a passing thought for me. Im good where I am for now with a 10980XE and will wait for a couple of years before I entertain the thought of a new build. Im thinking Sapphire rapids time frame with 40XX GPUs. Reuse case, watercooling except Ill have to get new blocks and of course everything else will have to be replaced for PCIE5. New MOBO, RAM etc. 
I believe the W3175X needs ECC RAM so more Bdie isnt going to help. Gonna have to cough up some serious cash for ECC ram that wont OC for sheet! 
The MOBO for the W3175X requires two PSUs. Only one board I know of is the Dominus extreme. You do get 6 channels of memory to drive up that ECC bill even more.


----------



## D-EJ915

JustinThyme said:


> 3175X was a passing thought for me. Im good where I am for now with a 10980XE and will wait for a couple of years before I entertain the thought of a new build. Im thinking Sapphire rapids time frame with 40XX GPUs. Reuse case, watercooling except Ill have to get new blocks and of course everything else will have to be replaced for PCIE5. New MOBO, RAM etc.
> I believe the W3175X needs ECC RAM so more Bdie isnt going to help. Gonna have to cough up some serious cash for ECC ram that wont OC for sheet!
> The MOBO for the W3175X requires two PSUs. Only one board I know of is the Dominus extreme. You do get 6 channels of memory to drive up that ECC bill even more.


It can use it but doesn't require ecc same with 2nd psu. Curious as well on new x699 socket, see if it is 2066-alike or the big socket.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> 3175X was a passing thought for me. Im good where I am for now with a 10980XE and will wait for a couple of years before I entertain the thought of a new build. Im thinking Sapphire rapids time frame with 40XX GPUs. Reuse case, watercooling except Ill have to get new blocks and of course everything else will have to be replaced for PCIE5. New MOBO, RAM etc.
> I believe the W3175X needs ECC RAM so more Bdie isnt going to help. Gonna have to cough up some serious cash for ECC ram that wont OC for sheet!
> The MOBO for the W3175X requires two PSUs. Only one board I know of is the Dominus extreme. You do get 6 channels of memory to drive up that ECC bill even more.


The 3175X can use regular RAM as well, does not need to be ECC. Also the board I am looking to buy (EVGA SR3 Dark only required 1 24pin as oppose to the two the Dominus Extreme has. Like I mentioned earlier, they were around 1100 in AliExpress a few months back from a seller. The lowest accepted offer I got from ebay was 1350, but I would buy it from AliExpress for 1450 since no taxes are collected.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> The 3175X can use regular RAM as well, does not need to be ECC. Also the board I am looking to buy (EVGA SR3 Dark only required 1 24pin as oppose to the two the Dominus Extreme has. Like I mentioned earlier, they were around 1100 in AliExpress a few months back from a seller. The lowest accepted offer I got from ebay was 1350, but I would buy it from AliExpress for 1450 since no taxes are collected.


Either way I wouldn't jump off a cliff with an EOL platform and if I was I wouldn't go with half a MOBO, Id want to push it as far as it can go. If your gonna choke it then spend half as much again on a supermicro board. They are dirt cheap and you can probably find a reclaimed server board on fleabay for under $200.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> Either way I wouldn't jump off a cliff with an EOL platform and if I was I wouldn't go with half a MOBO, Id want to push it as far as it can go. If your gonna choke it then spend half as much again on a supermicro board. They are dirt cheap and you can probably find a reclaimed server board on fleabay for under $200.


Is the SR3 dark not a good board? All the reviews seem good.

I don't mind spending it if the performance is there. EOL or not. But like I said, I will wait for it being around the 1100 mark. Like they were before. 

Guys I just purchased a refurb 1300G2. Don't know if I am going to go forward with the 3175X build but 1300w should be a good start. They are currently on sale on the EVGA site. For 166, it was to good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## gtz

Just got the rads in for my future project (X299, 3175X, Threadripper, don't know). They are very nice looking and look brand new. Did not know what they were going to look since no image was provided. But I am stoked they only cost 50 bucks. Another note, first time buying 420mm rads. They are huge!!!! Glad I have the case that can fit them. 



















I also got I the 3060Ti yesterday. I could see why they charge a little more for the white version. The cooler is a lot bigger and has 2 power connector as oppose 1. 










But I can't make this up, I already sold it. To a person I had sold a CPU to before. I posted it for 800 and got offered 760, told him 770 and deal.











I made 100 bucks from it, after paying the credit card the extra 100 bucks went to the PSU. Making the 1300W PSU 66 bucks. 

Guys seriously, Zotac has a crap ton of 3060Tis when they do drops. If it wasn't for the 1 card weekly (or 1 every two weeks). Don't know how your market is on these but they are extremely easy to sell and make extra money without really trying. I know scalping is not condoned but damn it is easy. Also nVidia cards are just easy to sell.


----------



## gtz

This has to be a damn sign!!!

OPEN BOX - EKWB EK-Annihilator EX/EP CPU Waterblock, Intel LGA 3647 (Socket P) Narrow ILM, Nickel (titanrig.com) 

30 bucks for the damn water block for the 3175X.

I might pull the trigger guys.


----------



## D-EJ915

One thing to note is only the dominus comes with the cpu carrier so I would suggest buying one. 2299806-1 TE Connectivity AMP Connectors | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey


----------



## o1dschoo1

Got a x570 board coming in. Definitely not replacing my x299 rig but a good backup to it. If zen 3d is that much better ill daily the ryzen setup and use x299 for benching


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Got a x570 board coming in. Definitely not replacing my x299 rig but a good backup to it. If zen 3d is that much better ill daily the ryzen setup and use x299 for benching


Nice

What chip are you planning to use?

I agree X299 is to close to our hearts and to fun to let go completely. It is genuinely fun to tweak and get the most out of it.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> One thing to note is only the dominus comes with the cpu carrier so I would suggest buying one. 2299806-1 TE Connectivity AMP Connectors | Connectors, Interconnects | DigiKey


Is it required?? Can I just place the CPU in the socket and then block? I mean if it will make my life easier I will get it if I decide to go for it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice
> 
> What chip are you planning to use?
> 
> I agree X299 is to close to our hearts and to fun to let go completely. It is genuinely fun to tweak and get the most out of it.


Think imma go 5600x or 5800x.just a solid daily driver gamer pc/ memory bench setup.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Think imma go 5600x or 5800x.just a solid daily driver gamer pc/ memory bench setup.


I have now owned 3 5000 series, and the 5800X was the only one that overclocked to 4000/2000 fabric. It can also get a pretty close all core overclock to the boost. When I sold it I found out the CPU code came from a good batch. Jedi Mind Trick and myself missed out on a good chip. Neither 5900Xs I have owned could do 4000/2000.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I have now owned 3 5000 series, and the 5800X was the only one that overclocked to 4000/2000 fabric. It can also get a pretty close all core overclock to the boost. When I sold it I found out the CPU code came from a good batch. Jedi Mind Trick and myself missed out on a good chip. Neither 5900Xs I have owned could do 4000/2000.


Yea that was a main reasoning behind wanting a 56/5800x. Unsync the fclk and slam ddr4 5k runs lol.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea that was a main reasoning behind wanting a 56/5800x. Unsync the fclk and slam ddr4 5k runs lol.


I totally forgot about that lol. I did a lot of testing with Ryzen 3000 on gear 2, but totally forgot to try it with 5000. I have some single rank b die I bought from craigslist. The guy wanted 60 for 2X8GB and I bought then. What would be a quick and easy test for 4500-4600? 1.55-1.6volts 18-18-18? If I don't try it tomorrow, will def try it over the weekend.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I totally forgot about that lol. I did a lot of testing with Ryzen 3000 on gear 2, but totally forgot to try it with 5000. I have some single rank b die I bought from craigslist. The guy wanted 60 for 2X8GB and I bought then. What would be a quick and easy test for 4500-4600? 1.55-1.6volts 18-18-18? If I don't try it tomorrow, will def try it over the weekend.


Something like that.


----------



## D-EJ915

gtz said:


> Is it required?? Can I just place the CPU in the socket and then block? I mean if it will make my life easier I will get it if I decide to go for it.


You can but idk if having the chance of a heavy ass cpu destroying your cpu socket is such a great thing. Personally I'd rather not take that risk, I ran my 1st gigabyte board without one at first and it was seriously stressful removing the cpu, I ended up flipping the board upside down because I didn't want to destroy a $1900 board.


----------



## D-EJ915

Newegg has some spicy 8x kits on sale right now, 40% ooh...


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> You can but idk if having the chance of a heavy ass cpu destroying your cpu socket is such a great thing. Personally I'd rather not take that risk, I ran my 1st gigabyte board without one at first and it was seriously stressful removing the cpu, I ended up flipping the board upside down because I didn't want to destroy a $1900 board.


Sounds good, it would be pretty stupid if I damage the socket and could have been prevented by purchasing a 5 dollar part.



D-EJ915 said:


> Newegg has some spicy 8x kits on sale right now, 40% ooh...


Good to know.


----------



## gtz

Guys just scored a GIGABYTE X299-WU8, could not pass the price on amazon.










This board will go perfect with the Antec P380 build. Will fill out the case perfectly. I got my refunds back from both the 10850K and Z490 board. X299 will be my fun build, hopefully when the 3175X drop back down to 1000-1100 I will purchase it but right now it is not doable.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Bnib. Guy bought a gpu bundle off of newegg lottery and flipped the board


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Bnib. Guy bought a gpu bundle off of newegg lottery and flipped the board
> View attachment 2525463


Nice

I had one of those in the past, very solid board. That was the first board that I bought with my Ryzen 3900X, back when the 3900X launched. Solid for 3000 series. The only issues I had with gigabyte with 5000 series is they were always last with agesa updates. Both MSI and Asus beat it in theirs this regard.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Nice
> 
> I had one of those in the past, very solid board. That was the first board that I bought with my Ryzen 3900X, back when the 3900X launched. Solid for 3000 series. The only issues I had with gigabyte with 5000 series is they were always last with agesa updates. Both MSI and Asus beat it in theirs this regard.


Yea i was aiming for a crosshair but not spending 300+ on a board when the giga will do just fine for memory benching/messing around


----------



## JustinThyme

Yeah I couldnt pass on the $700+ price tag on the R6EE although I got the original R6E for about $550.

The Gigabyte X299 looks almost identical to the ASUS X299 Sage. Just missing the 10GBe ethernet. For that price must have been a refurb as retail I could find is $723 at newegg. Just not many to be had. I almost went with the sage over the R6EE but the DIMM.2 and 16 power stages was hard to pass up. The sage and this Gigabyte are OK for server or workstations not OCd running a slew of quadro cards. 



Look familiar?


----------



## gtz

Let's see what I get, prob another 3060Ti lol.


----------



## gtz

If you guessed another 3060Ti, you are a winner lol. They had 3070s aswell but we're closer to 800, stick to the 600ish 3060Ti for similar performance.


----------



## Kana Chan

https://www.caseking.de/der8auer-Delid-Die-Mate-WS-3647-FSD8-028.html


If you want to replace the thermal paste with liquid metal on the W-3175X


----------



## tbob22

Snagged a 7920x for $150 on ebay. Found a Gigabyte x299 UD4 Pro from Amazon warehouse for $50(!) but they couldn't find it so shipping is delayed, now it says coming sometime this month, may never ship.

So after looking for a few days found a MSI x299 Pro for $150 from Amazon Renewed. Shipped quickly and all works well so far, looks basically brand new. Paired with some cheap 3200mhz 64gb dual rank Silicon Power memory that seems fine, just loose subtimings.

Will be replacing my old E5-1680v2 and x79 Deluxe, should be a nice step up.

Currently at 4.4ghz all core and 4.7ghz 1-2 core using offset voltage (~1.2v), mesh at 3200mhz, just running memory at XMP currently.


----------



## gtz

Kana Chan said:


> https://www.caseking.de/der8auer-Delid-Die-Mate-WS-3647-FSD8-028.html
> 
> 
> If you want to replace the thermal paste with liquid metal on the W-3175X


Might be awhile before I get it, unexpected bills came up.



tbob22 said:


> Snagged a 7920x for $150 on ebay. Found a Gigabyte x299 UD4 Pro from Amazon warehouse for $50(!) but they couldn't find it so shipping is delayed, now it says coming sometime this month, may never ship.
> 
> So after looking for a few days found a MSI x299 Pro for $150 from Amazon Renewed. Shipped quickly and all works well so far, looks basically brand new. Paired with some cheap 3200mhz 64gb dual rank Silicon Power memory that seems fine, just loose subtimings.
> 
> Will be replacing my old E5-1680v2 and x79 Deluxe, should be a nice step up.
> 
> Currently at 4.4ghz all core and 4.7ghz 1-2 core using offset voltage (~1.2v), mesh at 3200mhz, just running memory at XMP currently.
> 
> View attachment 2527316


Congrats, a 7920X is an awesome CPU. I am actually running one now on my main rig. Amazon burned me on my last two purchases. A X299 Dark that would not boot and a Gigabyte X299 WU8 that got cancelled. Like yours it was delayed for 2 weeks then canceled. I bought silicone power for a budget build in the past and used hynix CJR, overclocked to 3600 using 17-19-19 timings. 

I'm running my 7920X @ 4.75 all core currently with 64GB @ 3500 CL14. 

You can find the specs here.









Project Re-Birth (Ever Evolving)


Alright it cleared out, also I forgot how powerful an actual D5 pump is and not a clone. I'm pretty confident that even though the 7920X is not delidded it will run 4.8Ghz daily no issues. Should be able to have it running 100% here shortly. Just need to slap a GPU and SSD and she's ready.




www.overclock.net


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Congrats, a 7920X is an awesome CPU. I am actually running one now on my main rig. Amazon burned me on my last two purchases. A X299 Dark that would not boot and a Gigabyte X299 WU8 that got cancelled. Like yours it was delayed for 2 weeks then canceled. I bought silicone power for a budget build in the past and used hynix CJR, overclocked to 3600 using 17-19-19 timings.
> 
> I'm running my 7920X @ 4.75 all core currently with 64GB @ 3500 CL14.
> 
> You can find the specs here.


Nice, yeah seems quite good so far. I won't be able to run those kind of clocks on air, currently on a NH-U14s for testing and temps are in the low 80's. D15S should be better, I'm hoping for 4.5-4.6 all core, 4.8 1-2 core using turbo offsets.

I wasn't able to get the memory to run cl17 at 3600 or cl19 at 3800 at 1.4v, sticks kept dropping out.

3600 at 18-19-18-38 seems to be working so far, pushing it over 100gb/s read in aida64. Lots of testing still needed of course.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Nice, yeah seems quite good so far. I won't be able to run those kind of clocks on air, currently on a NH-U14s for testing and temps are in the low 80's. D15S should be better, I'm hoping for 4.5-4.6 all core, 4.8 1-2 core using turbo offsets.
> 
> I wasn't able to get the memory to run cl17 at 3600 or cl19 at 3800 at 1.4v, sticks kept dropping out.
> 
> 3600 at 18-19-18-38 seems to be working so far, pushing it over 100gb/s read in aida64. Lots of testing still needed of course.


Trust me, these chips run hot. Without a delid I am stuck at 4.75, that too is running in the mid 80s.


----------



## anticommon

I have a small question about whether or not it may be worth it for me to make some changes to my setup.

For some background, I currently have a 7980XE (4.9-4.5ghz across cores)/2080ti build with 4x8gb 3600CL17 all under water in a Tower 900 case with 2x560mm radiators cooling the two blocks. It's a lot, and honestly a bit unweildly. If it werent for the fact that my desk is like 8 and a half feet wide I dont know where on earth I would place this small refrigerator of a PC. It's also a mega PITA to work on, considering it's all hardlined and I think it weighs easily 80lbs.

So now that we have some background here is my problem: I want to upgrade to a 3080 ti under water (probably a hydrocopper, or ftw3 w/EK block) but am also getting quite tempted to switch over to a 5950X build in a bit more manageable case. I was thinking I might be able to get away with using 1x560mm rad on a P5 case cooling both a 5950x/3080ti each with a moderate overclock. My only issue is that I dont know if it's worth all the hassle to switch over to the 5950x system (not to mention the $2k hole it will leave in my pocket) unless I can see some real performance/enegry savings. I don't know how well the 7980xe will keep up with a 3080 ti, though it seems like the 5950x definitely can. My main usecase is to play competetive games at 4k/160hz, rendering, and encoding. My 2080ti is a workhorse and gets me really quite close to my target fps in the games I play, but is really more of a 1440p oriented card.

Any thoughts on if I should stick to the 7980? It would be more compelling for me personally if I knew it would work well with 1x 560mm radiator cooling both a 3080ti/7980xe but that seems unlikely unless I want to run stock, at which point I'm pretty sure an aircooled 5950x will outperform it.

Also if anyone has reccomendations for cases that will take my 2x560mm rads and is perhaps a bit more compact than the tower 900 I'm all ears. The P5 seemed like a good choice for transplanting at least one of the rads since I'm pretty sure it will be able to handle the 560mm in verticle position even if it extends over the top a bit. Would be great if I could somehow get two to install 'cleanly' in/on the P5 using some L brackets or something... but I digress.


----------



## o1dschoo1

anticommon said:


> I have a small question about whether or not it may be worth it for me to make some changes to my setup.
> 
> For some background, I currently have a 7980XE (4.9-4.5ghz across cores)/2080ti build with 4x8gb 3600CL17 all under water in a Tower 900 case with 2x560mm radiators cooling the two blocks. It's a lot, and honestly a bit unweildly. If it werent for the fact that my desk is like 8 and a half feet wide I dont know where on earth I would place this small refrigerator of a PC. It's also a mega PITA to work on, considering it's all hardlined and I think it weighs easily 80lbs.
> 
> So now that we have some background here is my problem: I want to upgrade to a 3080 ti under water (probably a hydrocopper, or ftw3 w/EK block) but am also getting quite tempted to switch over to a 5950X build in a bit more manageable case. I was thinking I might be able to get away with using 1x560mm rad on a P5 case cooling both a 5950x/3080ti each with a moderate overclock. My only issue is that I dont know if it's worth all the hassle to switch over to the 5950x system (not to mention the $2k hole it will leave in my pocket) unless I can see some real performance/enegry savings. I don't know how well the 7980xe will keep up with a 3080 ti, though it seems like the 5950x definitely can. My main usecase is to play competetive games at 4k/160hz, rendering, and encoding. My 2080ti is a workhorse and gets me really quite close to my target fps in the games I play, but is really more of a 1440p oriented card.
> 
> Any thoughts on if I should stick to the 7980? It would be more compelling for me personally if I knew it would work well with 1x 560mm radiator cooling both a 3080ti/7980xe but that seems unlikely unless I want to run stock, at which point I'm pretty sure an aircooled 5950x will outperform it.
> 
> Also if anyone has reccomendations for cases that will take my 2x560mm rads and is perhaps a bit more compact than the tower 900 I'm all ears. The P5 seemed like a good choice for transplanting at least one of the rads since I'm pretty sure it will be able to handle the 560mm in verticle position even if it extends over the top a bit. Would be great if I could somehow get two to install 'cleanly' in/on the P5 using some L brackets or something... but I digress.


Overclock the 7980xe. That chip will do 4.5 under water no delid delided it will do 4.8-5ghz. no point in upgrading


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Went from a 7940x at 4.6 to a 5900x; worth it? Nope, not for just performance reasons. Only reason I did it was to go smaller. I play at 3440x1440 and 4K, so I am GPU limited almost all of the time (3080).


----------



## anticommon

o1dschoo1 said:


> Overclock the 7980xe. That chip will do 4.5 under water no delid delided it will do 4.8-5ghz. no point in upgrading


I currently have it on (if my memory is correct)

4x 4.9ghz
4x 4.7ghz
10x 4.5ghz

with a R20 score of ~10700. I've noticed in benching there are some hotspots (it's a direct die mount with liquid metal, may need to reseat it or something for sustained 100% load) where individual cores can hit 100c but the rest of the die sits at 80c. I'm also wondering if maybe I need to adjust the voltages a bit more cause currently I think it's all set to auto XD.

During idle it sits at ~30-34c, gaming load its ~50c, and only gets really hot when I push it to max. For a long time tho I only ran 10 cores on this thing, didn't really have so much need for ALL the raw horsepower. Just worried that the single threaded performance will hold back a 3080ti.


----------



## o1dschoo1

anticommon said:


> I currently have it on (if my memory is correct)
> 
> 4x 4.9ghz
> 4x 4.7ghz
> 10x 4.5ghz
> 
> with a R20 score of ~10700. I've noticed in benching there are some hotspots (it's a direct die mount with liquid metal, may need to reseat it or something for sustained 100% load) where individual cores can hit 100c but the rest of the die sits at 80c. I'm also wondering if maybe I need to adjust the voltages a bit more cause currently I think it's all set to auto XD.
> 
> During idle it sits at ~30-34c, gaming load its ~50c, and only gets really hot when I push it to max. For a long time tho I only ran 10 cores on this thing, didn't really have so much need for ALL the raw horsepower. Just worried that the single threaded performance will hold back a 3080ti.


Nah you are good. Properly setup its only like 5 percent behind a 5950x


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Trust me, these chips run hot. Without a delid I am stuck at 4.75, that too is running in the mid 80s.


Yeah, it is definitely pretty toasty, putting out similar power as my E5-1680v2 at 4.4ghz currently (~250w) according to hwinfo.

Was able to clock core by core while watching the temps, the worst cores I set at 4.3-4.4ghz to keep temps down, the middle ones are ranging between 4.5-4.7ghz and the two favored cores seem to be OK at 5ghz, giving some pretty good single thread performance.

Probably not stable, can't really test anything really heavy/extended loads on the U14S but all cores stay under 90c while running CB15. Will probably swap with the D15s from my workstation to be able to get some more extended testing. Still experimenting at this point as I'm new to the platform.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, it is definitely pretty toasty, putting out similar power as my E5-1680v2 at 4.4ghz currently (~250w) according to hwinfo.
> 
> Was able to clock core by core while watching the temps, the worst cores I set at 4.3-4.4ghz to keep temps down, the middle ones are ranging between 4.5-4.7ghz and the two favored cores seem to be OK at 5ghz, giving some pretty good single thread performance.
> 
> Probably not stable, can't really test anything really heavy/extended loads on the U14S but all cores stay under 90c while running CB15. Will probably swap with the D15s from my workstation to be able to get some more extended testing. Still experimenting at this point as I'm new to the platform.
> 
> View attachment 2527566


Those are really nice results, especially for air. Very close to my watercooled results. 










I'm now running 4.77ghz all core, hottest cores after 15min CB23 run hottest cores get to 94c. During gaming the cores only stay in the mid 60s. I got ahold of a delid tool, hopefully it gets here next week and I can shoot for a 5ghz all core.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Those are really nice results, especially for air. Very close to my watercooled results.
> 
> View attachment 2527570
> 
> 
> I'm now running 4.77ghz all core, hottest cores after 15min CB23 run hottest cores get to 94c. During gaming the cores only stay in the mid 60s. I got ahold of a delid tool, hopefully it gets here next week and I can shoot for a 5ghz all core.


Very nice. Yeah, I'd imagine in CB23 it'd be hotter as that's much heavier load. I do have AVX offset right now at -3, -5.

I think that it's not locking the single core test to one core, should be more like 220 at 5ghz i think. Still not bad for air, but I'm not sure it's something I could run 24/7 either. Will find out more once I get the D15 on there.

I may consider a delid, not sure how much it'd help on air though. I can imagine on an open loop it'd help a lot.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Very nice. Yeah, I'd imagine in CB23 it'd be hotter as that's much heavier load. I do have AVX offset right now at -3, -5.
> 
> I think that it's not locking the single core test to one core, should be more like 220 at 5ghz i think. Still not bad for air, but I'm not sure it's something I could run 24/7 either. Will find out more once I get the D15 on there.
> 
> I may consider a delid, not sure how much it'd help on air though. I can imagine on an open loop it'd help a lot.


Delidding should be good for around a 15-20 degree drop. Even on air it should be noticable. I am getting Nikado7 delid tool again from another member, once I'm done I can send it your way. It is kinda ocn's community delid tool.

Yeah I'm running a 0 AVX offset, most modern games use AVX now. I do run a AVX512 offset of 7. If you can stabilize your current clocks it should be good.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> I have a small question about whether or not it may be worth it for me to make some changes to my setup.
> 
> For some background, I currently have a 7980XE (4.9-4.5ghz across cores)/2080ti build with 4x8gb 3600CL17 all under water in a Tower 900 case with 2x560mm radiators cooling the two blocks. It's a lot, and honestly a bit unweildly. If it werent for the fact that my desk is like 8 and a half feet wide I dont know where on earth I would place this small refrigerator of a PC. It's also a mega PITA to work on, considering it's all hardlined and I think it weighs easily 80lbs.
> 
> So now that we have some background here is my problem: I want to upgrade to a 3080 ti under water (probably a hydrocopper, or ftw3 w/EK block) but am also getting quite tempted to switch over to a 5950X build in a bit more manageable case. I was thinking I might be able to get away with using 1x560mm rad on a P5 case cooling both a 5950x/3080ti each with a moderate overclock. My only issue is that I dont know if it's worth all the hassle to switch over to the 5950x system (not to mention the $2k hole it will leave in my pocket) unless I can see some real performance/enegry savings. I don't know how well the 7980xe will keep up with a 3080 ti, though it seems like the 5950x definitely can. My main usecase is to play competetive games at 4k/160hz, rendering, and encoding. My 2080ti is a workhorse and gets me really quite close to my target fps in the games I play, but is really more of a 1440p oriented card.
> 
> Any thoughts on if I should stick to the 7980? It would be more compelling for me personally if I knew it would work well with 1x 560mm radiator cooling both a 3080ti/7980xe but that seems unlikely unless I want to run stock, at which point I'm pretty sure an aircooled 5950x will outperform it.
> 
> Also if anyone has reccomendations for cases that will take my 2x560mm rads and is perhaps a bit more compact than the tower 900 I'm all ears. The P5 seemed like a good choice for transplanting at least one of the rads since I'm pretty sure it will be able to handle the 560mm in verticle position even if it extends over the top a bit. Would be great if I could somehow get two to install 'cleanly' in/on the P5 using some L brackets or something... but I digress.


Going to be honest, if the 7980XE is tuned it is not going to be that far behind a 5950X. However the 5950X is a lot easier to cool and a single 560 should be enough for both the 5950X and 3080Ti. So if you are looking to downsize without losing performance (and gaining some in the process) Ryzen is the way to go. Also you can recoup some of the money back by selling your older gear. Either way you can't go wrong. I have a soft spot for X299 and always go back to it.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Going to be honest, if the 7980XE is tuned it is not going to be that far behind a 5950X. However the 5950X is a lot easier to cool and a single 560 should be enough for both the 5950X and 3080Ti. So if you are looking to downsize without losing performance (and gaining some in the process) Ryzen is the way to go. Also you can recoup some of the money back by selling your older gear. Either way you can't go wrong. I have a soft spot for X299 and always go back to it.


this is absolutely why i went ryzen in my main pc. Runs a hell of alot cooler and sucks way less power while maintaining that performance. But its a boring platform compared to x299


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

o1dschoo1 said:


> this is absolutely why i went ryzen in my main pc. Runs a hell of alot cooler and sucks way less power while maintaining that performance. But its a boring platform compared to x299


QFT. With a 120+240 mm rad, my 5900X + 3080 run way cooler than my 7940X alone with 2x 360mm (both cases had poor airflow as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## anticommon

gtz said:


> Going to be honest, if the 7980XE is tuned it is not going to be that far behind a 5950X. However the 5950X is a lot easier to cool and a single 560 should be enough for both the 5950X and 3080Ti. So if you are looking to downsize without losing performance (and gaining some in the process) Ryzen is the way to go. Also you can recoup some of the money back by selling your older gear. Either way you can't go wrong. I have a soft spot for X299 and always go back to it.



My x299 dark board is probably my favorite motherboard of all time, but it's obviously an aging platform now. I think what I'm going to do for now is when I get my 3080ti I may lap the CPU block to try and even out die temps across cores (can be 20c different between cores at max load currently) to see if I can push something like 5.0-5.1 all core. (I've run 5.0 before but its scarrrryyyy) at that point I think it can mostly saturate a 3080ti especially at 4k. But if I ever wanted to go for a smaller case I need to either make a box for those rads to sit in external to the PC or I need to get some different hardware. Perhaps a better question would be whether to just wait and see whats coming out in the next few months. The only problem with that is even if the 5950x was half off I'd end up wanting whatever new chips come out for 2x the cost because they're 10% faster 




o1dschoo1 said:


> this is absolutely why i went ryzen in my main pc. Runs a hell of alot cooler and sucks way less power while maintaining that performance. But its a boring platform compared to x299



If I went ryzen I'm pretty set on the dark hero motherboard... something like 9-10 usb ports is probably as close to x299 as you can get on AMD without going TR. It's tough just going from EATX to ATX as it is... looks like a toy motherboard in comparison! lol


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> My x299 dark board is probably my favorite motherboard of all time, but it's obviously an aging platform now. I think what I'm going to do for now is when I get my 3080ti I may lap the CPU block to try and even out die temps across cores (can be 20c different between cores at max load currently) to see if I can push something like 5.0-5.1 all core. (I've run 5.0 before but its scarrrryyyy) at that point I think it can mostly saturate a 3080ti especially at 4k. But if I ever wanted to go for a smaller case I need to either make a box for those rads to sit in external to the PC or I need to get some different hardware. Perhaps a better question would be whether to just wait and see whats coming out in the next few months. The only problem with that is even if the 5950x was half off I'd end up wanting whatever new chips come out for 2x the cost because they're 10% faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I went ryzen I'm pretty set on the dark hero motherboard... something like 9-10 usb ports is probably as close to x299 as you can get on AMD without going TR. It's tough just going from EATX to ATX as it is... looks like a toy motherboard in comparison! lol


If you went Ryzen try the new EVGA X570 Dark? But if you go for the Asus there is a member here selling one for 375, you save some bucks from the retail price and don't have to pay taxes.


----------



## anticommon

gtz said:


> If you went Ryzen try the new EVGA X570 Dark? But if you go for the Asus there is a member here selling one for 375, you save some bucks from the retail price and don't have to pay taxes.


I heard the x570 dark was going to be like $600... I've also seen it only has two dimm slots so that means a new ram kit etc. It's tempting, but not really what I'm looking for. I'm also think I'm going to see how the 3080 ti works with my current setup before spending too much extra, especially with the 3080ti being about half the budget


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> I heard the x570 dark was going to be like $600... I've also seen it only has two dimm slots so that means a new ram kit etc. It's tempting, but not really what I'm looking for. I'm also think I'm going to see how the 3080 ti works with my current setup before spending too much extra, especially with the 3080ti being about half the budget


Yeah man your current system is beastly, you don't need to upgrade. I run a 6900XT in my 7920X rig and feels the same as my 5900X system.

My X299 update:

I will be posting my benchmarks for my new 24/7 rig. Stay tuned, it's going to be hot (literally, toasty lol)


----------



## o1dschoo1

anticommon said:


> I heard the x570 dark was going to be like $600... I've also seen it only has two dimm slots so that means a new ram kit etc. It's tempting, but not really what I'm looking for. I'm also think I'm going to see how the 3080 ti works with my current setup before spending too much extra, especially with the 3080ti being about half the budget


I wouldnt upgrade and that's from someone who owns both platforms. I do have a first gen ryzen though but still x299 is very close to the latest and greatest once ocd


----------



## gtz

Alright guys, my new 24/7 OC is 4.87Ghz all core and this system does not skip a beat. Even at the temps I am running, these chips are tanks. Hopefully the delid tool arrives next week and temps will go down (or stay the same and crank up the ghz). Like mentioned earlier it runs toasty, but keeps on churning. I play at 3440X1440P and feel no difference compared to my 5900X rig, this is the first time I truly see no difference. This current setup feels better than my 10980XE @ 4.8 system, in a sense that it just feels better. Really hard to explain, this should be impossible since all benches including latency the 10980XE was better. This thing feels snappy like my 9980XE (wish I would not have sold that one), I could see that one being snappy since I ran 4000CL15/4.7 core/3.3 mesh. Could it be because I am running with a slight BCLK overclock? 

Anyway here are my new 24/7 clocks. 4.87 cores / 3.15 mesh / 3520 CL14 RAM / 1.335 vcore / 1.175 mesh voltage / 1.425 RAM volatge / GPU running 340w power limit thru MPT, +150 tight timing memory, and aggressive fan curve. I cannot stress this enough, this son ***** runs hot. Played one hour of Metro Exodus Enhanced and the cores run mid 70s. during a CB20 run it gets to mid 90s. I cannot stress test longer than a few mins because I hit 100C, so I am kinda yoloing this.















































Fun fact,

I am ranked 1 with a 7920X and single 6900XT in time spy and ranked 5th cpu score overall with a 7920X


----------



## gtz

Just found a 7960X listed locally for 400 bucks, offered the seller 300. Lets see what happens, I can sell my 7920X for 200 and the difference would only be 100 bucks for 4 more cores.


----------



## anticommon

gtz said:


> Anyway here are my new 24/7 clocks. 4.87 cores / 3.15 mesh / 3520 CL14 RAM / 1.335 vcore / 1.175 mesh voltage / 1.425 RAM volatge / GPU running 340w power limit thru MPT, +150 tight timing memory, and aggressive fan curve. I cannot stress this enough, this son *** runs hot. Played one hour of Metro Exodus Enhanced and the cores run mid 70s. during a CB20 run it gets to mid 90s. I cannot stress test longer than a few mins because I hit 100C, so I am kinda yoloing this.


mesh ratio seems to add heat to this chip like nobody's business. I went from stock to 3.0ghz and saw quite the rise in max load temps.

I still need to figure out (again) how to properly set voltages in the EVGA bios, I played around with it before a long time ago but ended up running the system stock for like a year (wasn't really gaming at all at the time) so i reset my voltages to auto. Currently my 4.5-4.9ghz clock (per core OC) has all my voltages on auto and while it definitely is stable it also runs hotter than the sun at times.


----------



## o1dschoo1

anticommon said:


> mesh ratio seems to add heat to this chip like nobody's business. I went from stock to 3.0ghz and saw quite the rise in max load temps.
> 
> I still need to figure out (again) how to properly set voltages in the EVGA bios, I played around with it before a long time ago but ended up running the system stock for like a year (wasn't really gaming at all at the time) so i reset my voltages to auto. Currently my 4.5-4.9ghz clock (per core OC) has all my voltages on auto and while it definitely is stable it also runs hotter than the sun at times.


Whats your mesh voltages at? They shouldnt be over 1.15 as it doesnt scale with more voltage


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> mesh ratio seems to add heat to this chip like nobody's business. I went from stock to 3.0ghz and saw quite the rise in max load temps.
> 
> I still need to figure out (again) how to properly set voltages in the EVGA bios, I played around with it before a long time ago but ended up running the system stock for like a year (wasn't really gaming at all at the time) so i reset my voltages to auto. Currently my 4.5-4.9ghz clock (per core OC) has all my voltages on auto and while it definitely is stable it also runs hotter than the sun at times.


Try 1.1 and 30 mesh. That should not give out additional heat. It just got hot when I went over 1.2 for benches. I needed 1.3 on my 9980XE to run 34, barely enough to pass aida 64 mem cache test. That gave out some heat.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Delidding should be good for around a 15-20 degree drop. Even on air it should be noticable. I am getting Nikado7 delid tool again from another member, once I'm done I can send it your way. It is kinda ocn's community delid tool.
> 
> Yeah I'm running a 0 AVX offset, most modern games use AVX now. I do run a AVX512 offset of 7. If you can stabilize your current clocks it should be good.


Nice, yeah I may consider it. Not really planning on gaming much with this rig, mostly productivity focused.

Updated to Windows 11 on the test bench. Noticed much lower single thread performance. I think it's an issue with the way the scheduler is working, in Win 10 it would nearly always lock light 2-4 thread workloads to the favored cores according to Turbo Boost 3.0, but now it seems to be completely random, can barely break 200cb.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Nice, yeah I may consider it. Not really planning on gaming much with this rig, mostly productivity focused.
> 
> Updated to Windows 11 on the test bench. Noticed much lower single thread performance. I think it's an issue with the way the scheduler is working, in Win 10 it would nearly always lock light 2-4 thread workloads to the favored cores according to Turbo Boost 3.0, but now it seems to be completely random, can barely break 200cb.


I don't think windows 10 plays nice with these chips either, at least not its potential. My old 10980XE never hit the stock 2 core turbo of 4.8, even with the turbo 3.0 driver. Not that it mattered, the 10980XE was such a cool running chip that it did 4.8 all core cooler than my current 7920x. And by what you say it sounds like win 11 is worse.


----------



## gtz

Seller got back with me that the boss has to approve the offer, I guess they are a recycler. I told him just let me know what you can do if 300 was to low of an offer. I would pay 350 cash for it, still think that is a good deal for the 7960X.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Seller got back with me that the boss has to approve the offer, I guess they are a recycler. I told him just let me know what you can do if 300 was to low of an offer. I would pay 350 cash for it, still think that is a good deal for the 7960X.


That's not bad, I remember a few months ago when 7980xe's were going for around $400-500. I was tempted to pick one up but was having a hard time finding a decent deal on a board, 7920x for $150 wasn't bad though.

The core to core temp variance is awful on this chip though, I'm seeing about 17-18c difference between the coolest and hottest core. If I wanted to do an all core overclock I'd be limited to 4.2ghz on my D15 to keep temps under 90c on all cores while running P95 (no AVX).


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> That's not bad, I remember a few months ago when 7980xe's were going for around $400-500. I was tempted to pick one up but was having a hard time finding a decent deal on a board, 7920x for $150 wasn't bad though.
> 
> The core to core temp variance is awful on this chip though, I'm seeing about 17-18c difference between the coolest and hottest core. If I wanted to do an all core overclock I'd be limited to 4.2ghz on my D15 to keep temps under 90c on all cores while running P95 (no AVX).


Delid and that will drop to like 3c


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That's not bad, I remember a few months ago when 7980xe's were going for around $400-500. I was tempted to pick one up but was having a hard time finding a decent deal on a board, 7920x for $150 wasn't bad though.
> 
> The core to core temp variance is awful on this chip though, I'm seeing about 17-18c difference between the coolest and hottest core. If I wanted to do an all core overclock I'd be limited to 4.2ghz on my D15 to keep temps under 90c on all cores while running P95 (no AVX).


X299 fluctuates in pricing, it should drop back down again. Linus tech tips made a video a while back and all boards and CPUs shot up on eBay. Then slowly went back down. I bought my 10980XE for 650 and all were between 650-750, now all have gone up. 

The seller got back with me, he is firm on 360. I don't really need it but I want to chase 3dmark scores, once I sell everything will get the GPU block.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Delid and that will drop to like 3c


Yeah, I'm considering it... Was hoping for 4.4ghz, according to hwinfo my older 1680v2 pulls about 275w in P95 and doesn't go above 80c with the D15. The 7920x is only pulling 230w at 4.0-4.3ghz (I set voltage/multi per core to get temps closer) and sitting around 85c.


----------



## tbob22

I did get Turbo Boost Max 3.0 working correctly in Win 11. Needed to set turbo in bios to Intel Driver instead of Win10 Native and install the now discontinued Turbo Max 3.0 software/driver (downloaded from MSI). Seems like the native driver is not working properly yet, at least in my case. Now the ST test is locked to the highest clocked favored core.

This seems to be about the limit on the D15 currently.










Clocked at 4.5- 4.9, sitting just under 90c on all cores during the run, around 240w. Voltage reading seems to be from the 4.9ghz core, other cores range from 1.15v to 1.25v.

I did notice the VRM cooling on the x299 Pro seems to be much improved from first gen boards, even during P95 I was only getting ~70c on the VRM according to hwinfo. I guess a heat pipe and some surface area probably helps.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> I did get Turbo Boost Max 3.0 working correctly in Win 11. Needed to set turbo in bios to Intel Driver instead of Win10 Native and install the now discontinued Turbo Max 3.0 software/driver (downloaded from MSI). Seems like the native driver is not working properly yet, at least in my case. Now the ST test is locked to the highest clocked favored core.
> 
> This seems to be about the limit on the D15 currently.
> 
> View attachment 2527986
> 
> 
> Clocked at 4.5- 4.9, sitting just under 90c on all cores during the run, around 240w. Voltage reading seems to be from the 4.9ghz core, other cores range from 1.15v to 1.25v.
> 
> I did notice the VRM cooling on the x299 Pro seems to be much improved from first gen boards, even during P95 I was only getting ~70c on the VRM according to hwinfo. I guess a heat pipe and some surface area probably helps.


Honestly those are great results, especially on air. I get 3200 versus you 3000 and 213-214 single score to your 210. It also looks like you tuned your RAM as well. If you have CJR/DJR you should be able to drop TRFC of 500-520. Depending on your bin you might go as low as 460 (really need a good bin to achieve this however). If your silicone power can run the first primary at 16 with around 1.4volts you should be able to hit sub 500 on TRFC. I love tweaking hynix CJR/DJR, I really don't know why micron e die gets all the love for budget ram.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Honestly those are great results, especially on air. I get 3200 versus you 3000 and 213-214 single score to your 210. It also looks like you tuned your RAM as well. If you have CJR/DJR you should be able to drop TRFC of 500-520. Depending on your bin you might go as low as 460 (really need a good bin to achieve this however). If your silicone power can run the first primary at 16 with around 1.4volts you should be able to hit sub 500 on TRFC. I love tweaking hynix CJR/DJR, I really don't know why micron e die gets all the love for budget ram.


Yeah, maybe if I delid I'd actually be able to run something close to those clocks 24/7.

Unfortunately at 1.4v and anything less than CL18 it starts losing sticks. Haven't tuned subtimings at all yet, but current settings are memtest86/karhu stable. These sticks are actually using CXMT Thaipoon shows A-Die, they seem to be pretty poor compared to my Micron E Die_ (stable at 3800 16-19-11-36, 1.4v)_ but are fine considering they were only $200 for 64gb and they are dual rank.


----------



## gtz

Here is a benchmark run of Far Cry 6 on my system.

Specs in sig, everything on ultra with the hd texture pack.




























Hardware unboxed scores similar FPS but running 2560X1440 instead of 3440X1440 Ultrawide. Pretty happy with this old 12 core skylake, hanging in there with his test system with a 5950X.










Same story for Guru3d scores similar FPS but running 2560X1440 instead of 3440X1440 Ultrawide. Again pretty happy with this old 12 core skylake, hanging in there with his test system with a 5950X as well.


----------



## JustinThyme

tbob22 said:


> I did get Turbo Boost Max 3.0 working correctly in Win 11. Needed to set turbo in bios to Intel Driver instead of Win10 Native and install the now discontinued Turbo Max 3.0 software/driver (downloaded from MSI). Seems like the native driver is not working properly yet, at least in my case. Now the ST test is locked to the highest clocked favored core.
> 
> This seems to be about the limit on the D15 currently.
> 
> View attachment 2527986
> 
> 
> Clocked at 4.5- 4.9, sitting just under 90c on all cores during the run, around 240w. Voltage reading seems to be from the 4.9ghz core, other cores range from 1.15v to 1.25v.
> 
> I did notice the VRM cooling on the x299 Pro seems to be much improved from first gen boards, even during P95 I was only getting ~70c on the VRM according to hwinfo. I guess a heat pipe and some surface area probably helps.



Been running CB23 so long havent tried CB 15 in a few years but have it, let me see what i get tuned back unoptimized with everything running in the background.


----------



## JustinThyme

I cranked my 3600 memory back to XMP from CL15 to CL18 and ran it unoptimized with all the background stuff up. You did better than me in single core but of course with 18 cores I got better multicore performance. 4421 and 205.


----------



## tbob22

JustinThyme said:


> I cranked my 3600 memory back to XMP from CL15 to CL18 and ran it unoptimized with all the background stuff up. You did better than me in single core but of course with 18 cores I got better multicore performance. 4421 and 205.


Very nice, 7980xe is still a beast . My D15 doesn't like CB23 at anything above stock on the 7920x really, probably would help to delid though.

Think a 7940x is worth ~$200? May be able to snag one.

Having trouble with the row hammer test on this Silicon Power (CXMT) memory, even at XMP. Been adjusting the tREFI but it just doesn't seem to want to pass 100% of the time, my Ballistix sticks don't have that issue.

May have to test individual sticks, but also just tempted to return the ram and get something more well known, was just having trouble finding dual rank sticks that weren't way overpriced.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Very nice, 7980xe is still a beast . My D15 doesn't like CB23 at anything above stock on the 7920x really, probably would help to delid though.
> 
> Think a 7940x is worth ~$200? May be able to snag one.
> 
> Having trouble with the row hammer test on this Silicon Power (CXMT) memory, even at XMP. Been adjusting the tREFI but it just doesn't seem to want to pass 100% of the time, my Ballistix sticks don't have that issue.
> 
> May have to test individual sticks, but also just tempted to return the ram and get something more well known, was just having trouble finding dual rank sticks that weren't way overpriced.


Yes a 7940X for 200ish would be a great deal. Are you talking about the as is one on eBay for 190ish? It might be described as is in the title and description but left it as used in the condition, so if any issues to happen ebay will still protect you. The seller forgot to put as is in the condition.

As far as your ram have you tried upping the uncore voltage on your CPU, that alone can solve your instabilities.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Yes a 7940X for 200ish would be a great deal. Are you talking about the as is one on eBay for 190ish? It might be described as is in the title and description but left it as used in the condition, so if any issues to happen ebay will still protect you. The seller forgot to put as is in the condition.
> 
> As far as your ram have you tried upping the uncore voltage on your CPU, that alone can solve your instabilities.


Heh, that's the one, will see how high it goes. Yeah, as long as it's marked as used it's basically guaranteed as working by eBay, would have to marked as "for parts" to be properly as-is. I was watching a 7960x a few weeks but forgot about it and sold for $290, would have been pretty good deal I think.

Uncore is at auto right now at XMP that seems to be around 1.15v. But I tried some higher offsets bringing it to ~1.35v and it didn't seem to help.

I lowered the tREFI to 6240 and it seems to be holding, 4 passes so far. It would usually fail at 2-3 passes before. I've never had this row hammer test fail on any of my ram, according to what I've read it's more common on DDR3.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> Heh, that's the one, will see how high it goes. Yeah, as long as it's marked as used it's basically guaranteed as working by eBay, would have to marked as "for parts" to be properly as-is. I was watching a 7960x a few weeks but forgot about it and sold for $290, would have been pretty good deal I think.
> 
> Uncore is at auto right now at XMP that seems to be around 1.15v. But I tried some higher offsets bringing it to ~1.35v and it didn't seem to help.
> 
> I lowered the tREFI to 6240 and it seems to be holding, 4 passes so far. It would usually fail at 2-3 passes before. I've never had this row hammer test fail on any of my ram, according to what I've read it's more common on DDR3.


Trefi is super temp sensitive. He hot are your ram sticks


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Trefi is super temp sensitive. He hot are your ram sticks


They have two fans blowing directly through them, sitting at 37c and have been testing all day.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> They have two fans blowing directly through them, sitting at 37c and have been testing all day.


Weird then i can max trefi out and still want more


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Weird then i can max trefi out and still want more


What voltage are you running? Have you run the hammer rows test on Memtest86? I didn't notice the issue on any other test (Karhu, TM5, HCI, Prime95 Blend, Aida64)

I have a feeling it's just these sticks, they use CXMT chips. Can't expect too much for the price I guess.

There seem to be reports of others having similar issues on other brands. Some Lenovo systems had the same issue and they just dropped tREFI through a firmware update.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> What voltage are you running? Have you run the hammer rows test on Memtest86? I didn't notice the issue on any other test (Karhu, TM5, HCI, Prime95 Blend, Aida64)
> 
> I have a feeling it's just these sticks, they use CXMT chips. Can't expect too much for the price I guess.
> 
> There seem to be reports of others having similar issues on other brands. Some Lenovo systems had the same issue and they just dropped tREFI through a firmware update.


1.51vdim lmao 4k 15-16-16-26 33k trefi 28 tfaw 266 trfc


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> 1.51vdim lmao 4k 15-16-16-26 33k trefi 28 tfaw 266 trfc


Haha, well that voltage might make the difference.


----------



## JustinThyme

tbob22 said:


> Very nice, 7980xe is still a beast . My D15 doesn't like CB23 at anything above stock on the 7920x really, probably would help to delid though.
> 
> Think a 7940x is worth ~$200? May be able to snag one.
> 
> Having trouble with the row hammer test on this Silicon Power (CXMT) memory, even at XMP. Been adjusting the tREFI but it just doesn't seem to want to pass 100% of the time, my Ballistix sticks don't have that issue.
> 
> May have to test individual sticks, but also just tempted to return the ram and get something more well known, was just having trouble finding dual rank sticks that weren't way overpriced.


Yeah any of the 79XX needs a delid and removal of the pigeon poop to get anywhere. I ran a 9940X for awhile and it did very well and now on a 10980XE that does very well also. Didnt have to mess with either. The 7900X I ran for a short while had to be delidded and it still ran too hot.


----------



## gtz

Anybody have a direct die kit for 2066 they want to get rid of?


----------



## tbob22

Well finally shipped after almost a month. I guess the wait was worth it, hope it works.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Well finally shipped after almost a month. I guess the wait was worth it, hope it works.
> 
> View attachment 2528470


Nice, kinda bummed amazon canceled my order of the gigabyte x299 WU8. Its a good no frills board. Only has 8 50amp phases for vcore but overall not bad. For 60 bucks it is a no brainer.

Also here is an update on overclocking my 7960X.










Still tweaking lol.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Nice, kinda bummed amazon canceled my order of the gigabyte x299 WU8. Its a good no frills board. Only has 8 50amp phases for vcore but overall not bad. For 60 bucks it is a no brainer.
> 
> Also here is an update on overclocking my 7960X.
> 
> Still tweaking lol.


Yeah, that WU8 is a nice board, the UD4 is a pretty entry level board but probably fine for stock with a bit of airflow on the VRM.

Heh, yep. I've seen that kind of screen a few times 

Even at 6240 it still wasn't passing rowhammer 100% of the time. Now at 3840 and 16h in and so far so good. Not sure how this will affect performance yet, tempted to just return the kits and get something better.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, that WU8 is a nice board, the UD4 is a pretty entry level board but probably fine for stock with a bit of airflow on the VRM.
> 
> Heh, yep. I've seen that kind of screen a few times
> 
> Even at 6240 it still wasn't passing rowhammer 100% of the time. Now at 3840 and 16h in and so far so good. Not sure how this will affect performance yet, tempted to just return the kits and get something better.


It is an entry board but still capable, especially with a fan. I overclocked a 7940X on a 8 phase with a fan to 4.7 and still chugged. Shoot even the FTWK I have now is a 8 phase, the little stock fan does a decent job. The 12 phase boards are the ones that can run the VRM without the fan, my old taichi clx (really was a solid board) ran my 9980XE great without a fan.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> It is an entry board but still capable, especially with a fan. I overclocked a 7940X on a 8 phase with a fan to 4.7 and still chugged. Shoot even the FTWK I have now is a 8 phase, the little stock fan does a decent job. The 12 phase boards are the ones that can run the VRM without the fan, my old taichi clx (really was a solid board) ran my 9980XE great without a fan.


Yeah, it's hard to know exactly what those phases are though. One board could have be 12 phase with 50a power stages while another board could be 8 phase but with 90a power stages.

The UD4 may actually be better than the x299 Pro I'm using now if MSI did put mosfets on the back of the board like some of the older x299 boards.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, it's hard to know exactly what those phases are though. One board could have be 12 phase with 50a power stages while another board could be 8 phase but with 90a power stages.
> 
> The UD4 may actually be better than the x299 Pro I'm using now if MSI did put mosfets on the back of the board like some of the older x299 boards.


Agreed

My old ASRock was 12 70amp.

Gigabyte was the one that change for the better. The original launch were all 8 phases 50amp (even the WU8). The the X299 master was 12 50amp phases, then the X299X (master, designate, etx) series motherboards were 12 70amp phases.

Asus is the one that confused me with there re launch. I bought the Deluxe II, and it was a 6 phase board that looked like a 12. No doubler or anything. The 10980XE ran it thru it's paces. That was a sad board retails the same as the Strix II but with weaker components. The cheaper Prime II had a better VRM.

I am just waiting on Amazon to snatch a open box X299X Master (seen those for around 180ish) or another ASRock Taichi TLX. The FTWK is actually decent just horrible for memory overclocking.


----------



## gtz

Alright guys, the 7960X OC is dialed in. Running a BCLK of 101 resulting in the cores running at 4.65Ghz, mesh at 3.13Ghz, and RAM running @ 3500CL14. Can't really go higher until I delid, this thing already runs toasty. Below are some benchmarks, my goal with the delid is to at least OC the cores to 4.85 (higher would be better) daily. Also the water block for my 6900XT arrives Friday. The goal there is to run a 400W power limit thru the card, currently stuck at 320 due to the crappy air cooler. Realistically my goal is to break 18K+ in timespy for a CPU score and 24K graphics score. I also want to reach 4100-4200 CB15. Seems attainable since I am so close already.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Alright guys, the 7960X OC is dialed in. Running a BCLK of 101 resulting in the cores running at 4.65Ghz, mesh at 3.13Ghz, and RAM running @ 3500CL14. Can't really go higher until I delid, this thing already runs toasty. Below are some benchmarks, my goal with the delid is to at least OC the cores to 4.85 (higher would be better) daily. Also the water block for my 6900XT arrives Friday. The goal there is to run a 400W power limit thru the card, currently stuck at 320 due to the crappy air cooler. Realistically my goal is to break 18K+ in timespy for a CPU score and 24K graphics score. I also want to reach 4100-4200 CB15. Seems attainable since I am so close already.


Looking good, does your ram give better scores at lower clocks/tighter timings vs higher clocks/looser timings?

Getting tired of this silicon power memory, lost about 20% performance by dropping tREFI to get it to pass the hammer rows test, I think it's time to try my luck on some Ballistix and hope I get some E Die dual rank sticks.

My older Ballistix LT Sport kit is at 3800/16-19-11-36/1.4v with tREFI at 14829 and doesn't have any issue with the hammer test.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> Looking good, does your ram give better scores at lower clocks/tighter timings vs higher clocks/looser timings?
> 
> Getting tired of this silicon power memory, lost about 20% performance by dropping tREFI to get it to pass the hammer rows test, I think it's time to try my luck on some Ballistix and hope I get some E Die dual rank sticks.
> 
> My older Ballistix LT Sport kit is at 3800/16-19-11-36/1.4v with tREFI at 14829 and doesn't have any issue with the hammer test.


Oh your not using bdie? Thats probably why you cant get trefi way up there


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh your not using bdie? Thats probably why you cant get trefi way up there


No, these silicon power sticks are using CXMT A Die. I really bought them because they were 50% less expensive compared to other guaranteed dual rank kits_ (probably closer to half of what B Die dual rank kits go for)_ which can make a big difference in certain applications, but that's kind of negated by the huge performance loss of dropping the tREFI so low.

Never tuned tREFI on the Micron E Die, but I guess I could give it a shot considering the huge performance hit I've noticed by reducing it on the other cheap sticks.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Looking good, does your ram give better scores at lower clocks/tighter timings vs higher clocks/looser timings?
> 
> Getting tired of this silicon power memory, lost about 20% performance by dropping tREFI to get it to pass the hammer rows test, I think it's time to try my luck on some Ballistix and hope I get some E Die dual rank sticks.
> 
> My older Ballistix LT Sport kit is at 3800/16-19-11-36/1.4v with tREFI at 14829 and doesn't have any issue with the hammer test.


The goal with X299 is to get the lowest latency, getting 51 ns with this combo. The motherboard is really holding me back, this same kit with a 10980XE did 3800CL14. That got me high 47 low 48 latency in aida. This board hates tight latency and and high frequency. I can do 3733 CL16 flat, I get better bandwidth but my latency is 54ns. If I needed bandwidth I would do the other settings, but games and benchmarks (timespy cpu score) love low latency.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> The goal with X299 is to get the lowest latency, getting 51 ns with this combo. The motherboard is really holding me back, this same kit with a 10980XE did 3800CL14. That got me high 47 low 48 latency in aida. This board hates tight latency and and high frequency. I can do 3733 CL16 flat, I get better bandwidth but my latency is 54ns. If I needed bandwidth I would do the other settings, but games and benchmarks (timespy cpu score) love low latency.


Yeah, I can't believe how much of a difference tREFI made, I was getting around 60ns previously now I'm at 92ns... 

Edit: (CPU at full stock, mesh at 3000)


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, I can't believe how much of a difference tREFI made, I was getting around 60ns previously now I'm at 92ns...
> 
> Edit: (CPU at full stock, mesh at 3000)
> View attachment 2528535


What's your ram budget? I bought my 64GB (4X16GB) kit for 300ish. It is a b die kit, 3200CL15. It does overclock well, like I said earlier does 3800CL14 with a proper board. Do not know if it went higher since the imc on the 10980XE was not the best. Try looking locally, might luck out there as well.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> What's your ram budget? I bought my 64GB (4X16GB) kit for 300ish. It is a b die kit, 3200CL15. It does overclock well, like I said earlier does 3800CL14 with a proper board. Do not know if it went higher since the imc on the 10980XE was not the best. Try looking locally, might luck out there as well.


Well, not so much a budget, I was just looking for the cheapest good enough guaranteed dual rank ram, seemed fine $200 for 64gb of cl16 3200. I've had some Silicon Power ram before and it seemed fine. May drop them in my b450 board and see if it will pass rowhammer at XMP, may just be the board or platform not liking this particular ram.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Well, not so much a budget, I was just looking for the cheapest good enough guaranteed dual rank ram, seemed fine $200 for 64gb of cl16 3200. I've had some Silicon Power ram before and it seemed fine. May drop them in my b450 board and see if it will pass rowhammer at XMP, may just be the board or platform not liking this particular ram.


Yeah I have had some luck from Silicon Power as well. Also if in a budget hynix djr/cjr plays nice with X299. I prefer it over micron e die for this platform since it can come close in the primary and secondary timings. But TRFC can drop to around 500. I was very disappointed with micron e die on X299. I do like Edie for z390/Z490 platforms since they can do 4000+ easily and help with the high trfc.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Anybody have a direct die kit for 2066 they want to get rid of?


Thats a hared one. I lost my patience and ditched the idea on a 7900X. Never could get optimal contact. Put the lid back on and sold it all off long ago.


----------



## D-EJ915

I have the LCC and HCC direct die plates but don't remember where I put them, if I find them I'll post it here.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Yeah I have had some luck from Silicon Power as well. Also if in a budget hynix djr/cjr plays nice with X299. I prefer it over micron e die for this platform since it can come close in the primary and secondary timings. But TRFC can drop to around 500. I was very disappointed with micron e die on X299. I do like Edie for z390/Z490 platforms since they can do 4000+ easily and help with the high trfc.


Yeah, I'll have to keep an eye out. I'd hope to get 64gb for around $250.

The Ballistix seem fine in the x299 system, not looking for crazy clocks, c16 at 3800 would be nice but 3600 c16 or c18 is honestly fine too. Just need to be fairly reliable, dual rank and actually be able to pass memtest consistantly.

The sticks do the same thing individually and in my b450 board. Even at 2400mhz they show the same issue. Back they go.

I have some old ripjaws 2400mhz 4gb sticks and they have no issue with the hammer test on the x299 setup.


----------



## tbob22

Looking at v-Color 3200mhz C16, they are Hynix Dual Rank, probably CJR. A bit more expensive but guaranteed dual rank on a 16gb stick which is less and less common now in budget kits.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> I have the LCC and HCC direct die plates but don't remember where I put them, if I find them I'll post it here.


Thank you, let me know. This will be for a 7960X.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Looking at v-Color 3200mhz C16, they are Hynix Dual Rank, probably CJR. A bit more expensive but guaranteed dual rank on a 16gb stick which is less and less common now in budget kits.


Honestly get whatever is cheaper. But I was able to get slightly lower latency on cjr/djr than e die. My experience is only with single rank 8gb sticks. The e die kit could do 3600-3733 16-18-18 and cjr could do 17-19-19 (good bin djr should do 16-19-18). Secondary were similar but trfc gave the edge to cjr (500trfc vs 580 on e die). Like said earlier a good bin of DJR can do (460-480). I think DJR does better because it scales better with voltage. 

Good luck on your ram hunt.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Honestly get whatever is cheaper. But I was able to get slightly lower latency on cjr/djr than e die. My experience is only with single rank 8gb sticks. The e die kit could do 3600-3733 16-18-18 and cjr could do 17-19-19 (good bin djr should do 16-19-18). Secondary were similar but trfc gave the edge to cjr (500trfc vs 580 on e die). Like said earlier a good bin of DJR can do (460-480). I think DJR does better because it scales better with voltage.
> 
> Good luck on your ram hunt.


Yeah, E die would be a bit cheaper but no guarantee it would be dual rank. May just grab the v-Color and hope for the best.


----------



## o1dschoo1

I woul


tbob22 said:


> Yeah, E die would be a bit cheaper but no guarantee it would be dual rank. May just grab the v-Color and hope for the best.


I would snag the kit gtz got. Its like 30-40 dollars more and worth every penny.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> I woul
> 
> I would snag the kit gtz got. Its like 30-40 dollars more and worth every penny.


Trident Z? Are these guaranteed to be dual rank or are they pushing out single rank like other manufacturers?


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> Trident Z? Are these guaranteed to be dual rank or are they pushing out single rank like other manufacturers?


16gb bdie should be dual rank.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> 16gb bdie should be dual rank.


More reading, those are probably some lower bin with those timings, CL14 should be B die but nearly twice the price. I love how G Skill has CL14 and CL16 3200mhz all as just Trident Z RGB, also no rank mentioned anywhere. It's a mine field. At least with the v-color it's guaranteed dual rank.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> More reading, those are probably some lower bin with those timings, CL14 should be B die but nearly twice the price. I love how G Skill has CL14 and CL16 3200mhz all as just Trident Z RGB, also no rank mentioned anywhere. It's a mine field. At least with the v-color it's guaranteed dual rank.


Yea no ram manufacturers really list that as general population just looks at cas latency and speed. Us high end overclockers know what rank a kit should be by looking at timings/speed and density. Also ddr4 overclocking on a serious level is mainly bdie so anything above 8gb sticks is dual rank.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea no ram manufacturers really list that as general population just looks at cas latency and speed. Us high end overclockers know what rank a kit should be by looking at timings/speed and density. Also ddr4 overclocking on a serious level is mainly bdie so anything above 8gb sticks is dual rank.


Well, that's been the consensus for a long time but many budget 16gb sticks are going single rank recently.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Well, that's been the consensus for a long time but many budget 16gb sticks are going single rank recently.


This is the kit I bought.









G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Dual rank b die. A lot of forum members did not know if it was b die or not including the g skill rep. But my kit was manufactured 4/2021. I am almost positive all 16GB sticks that are CL15 flat are dual rank b die. It is technically a lower bin of b die but like I mentioned before it can oc to 3800CL14 flat with 1.465 volts. My kit was a steal, basically 150 for 32GB of b die. After I saw what b die can do for gaming (tight latency and high frequency) I will only use it on my main builds.

Also on a side note, RIP to the FTWK motherboard. Spent the last two hours trying to troubleshoot it but it won't turn on. At first I thought maybe the PSU was not working because the board would not even attempt to turn on. Took it out of the case and mounted a air cooler and nothing, no boot. I played Far Cry 6 yesterday for an hour and shut down. Now it won't even turn on. The ram, graphics card, and PSU still work (can't really test the CPU). I'm going to let it sit for a few hours without the CMOS battery but don't know what could have happened. 

I bought a open box Asus Strix II for 320, mostly because it said it will get here tomorrow. Kinda reminds me of a baby rampage board, and also comes with the 2in OLED diagnostic screen.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> This is the kit I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual rank b die. A lot of forum members did not know if it was b die or not including the g skill rep. But my kit was manufactured 4/2021. I am almost positive all 16GB sticks that are CL15 flat are dual rank b die. It is technically a lower bin of b die but like I mentioned before it can oc to 3800CL14 flat with 1.465 volts. My kit was a steal, basically 150 for 32GB of b die. After I saw what b die can do for gaming (tight latency and high frequency) I will only use it on my main builds.
> 
> Also on a side note, RIP to the FTWK motherboard. Spent the last two hours trying to troubleshoot it but it won't turn on. At first I thought maybe the PSU was not working because the board would not even attempt to turn on. Took it out of the case and mounted a air cooler and nothing, no boot. I played Far Cry 6 yesterday for an hour and shut down. Now it won't even turn on. The ram, graphics card, and PSU still work (can't really test the CPU). I'm going to let it sit for a few hours without the CMOS battery but don't know what could have happened.
> 
> I bought a open box Asus Strix II for 320, mostly because it said it will get here tomorrow. Kinda reminds me of a baby rampage board, and also comes with the 2in OLED diagnostic screen.


Noooo! Hmu to return it so I can RMA it or whatever. Sorry it died


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> This is the kit I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual rank b die. A lot of forum members did not know if it was b die or not including the g skill rep. But my kit was manufactured 4/2021. I am almost positive all 16GB sticks that are CL15 flat are dual rank b die. It is technically a lower bin of b die but like I mentioned before it can oc to 3800CL14 flat with 1.465 volts. My kit was a steal, basically 150 for 32GB of b die. After I saw what b die can do for gaming (tight latency and high frequency) I will only use it on my main builds.
> 
> Also on a side note, RIP to the FTWK motherboard. Spent the last two hours trying to troubleshoot it but it won't turn on. At first I thought maybe the PSU was not working because the board would not even attempt to turn on. Took it out of the case and mounted a air cooler and nothing, no boot. I played Far Cry 6 yesterday for an hour and shut down. Now it won't even turn on. The ram, graphics card, and PSU still work (can't really test the CPU). I'm going to let it sit for a few hours without the CMOS battery but don't know what could have happened.
> 
> I bought a open box Asus Strix II for 320, mostly because it said it will get here tomorrow. Kinda reminds me of a baby rampage board, and also comes with the 2in OLED diagnostic screen.


Yeah, on sale that would be a nice kit. As it stands for that's a bit out of my budget.

My older Ballistix kit seems ok at at 3800 16-19-19-36 1.4v on the x299 Pro board, doesn't want to run quite as tight as on the B450i but not too bad. Bought that kit for about $120 a few years back.

Sucks about the FTWK. Strix II looks pretty good. Bought a Prime x299-A II a few weeks ago, it ended up having some slightly bent pins.

Can't remember the last time I've had a board fail, still have a P6T Deluxe V2 and x5670 in the closet, ran that for many years.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, on sale that would be a nice kit. As it stands for that's a bit out of my budget.
> 
> My older Ballistix kit seems ok at at 3800 16-19-19-36 1.4v on the x299 Pro board, doesn't want to run quite as tight as on the B450i but not too bad. Bought that kit for about $120 a few years back.
> 
> Sucks about the FTWK. Strix II looks pretty good. Bought a Prime x299-A II a few weeks ago, it ended up having some slightly bent pins.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I've had a board fail, still have a P6T Deluxe V2 and x5670 in the closet, ran that for many years.


Same, never really had many issues with boards over the years, usually if I did, it was that they were DOA.

I still have a bunch of x58 stuff in my closet too!


----------



## o1dschoo1

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Same, never really had many issues with boards over the years, usually if I did, it was that they were DOA.
> 
> I still have a bunch of x58 stuff in my closet too!


Say less. What you got? X58 is super fun.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Noooo! Hmu to return it so I can RMA it or whatever. Sorry it died


Dude totally forgot you bought it open box too. Well let you know, hoping battery out for a few hours will let it turn on. 

My wife seems to a electrical surge killed it. Had two major storms with tornados come by our house this morning (5am) and Sunday. Dealing with a lot of power outages, but I think it would have killed the PSU first. I live in Oklahoma so I deal with strong storms every year and never had a component fail. But this one did trip the breakers for the kitchen and laundry room. But not the one where the computer was in, and monitor and my Ryzen PC work. Don't know what could have happened. I too never had components just die, everything nowadays is very well built.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Dude totally forgot you bought it open box too. Well let you know, hoping battery out for a few hours will let it turn on.
> 
> My wife seems to a electrical surge killed it. Had two major storms with tornados come by our house this morning (5am) and Sunday. Dealing with a lot of power outages, but I think it would have killed the PSU first. I live in Oklahoma so I deal with strong storms every year and never had a component fail. But this one did trip the breakers for the kitchen and laundry room. But not the one where the computer was in, and monitor and my Ryzen PC work. Don't know what could have happened. I too never had components just die, everything nowadays is very well built.


That would be strange. Have a decent surge protector on there?

UD4 Pro arrived. Looks very good, includes original box, pins look perfect.

For $60 it's quite a steal, assuming it works. VRM has an awful heatsink but as along as it's getting airflow it should be OK.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That would be strange. Have a decent surge protector on there?
> 
> UD4 Pro arrived. Looks very good, includes original box, pins look perfect.
> 
> For $60 it's quite a steal, assuming it works. VRM has an awful heatsink but as along as it's getting airflow it should be OK.
> 
> View attachment 2528608


I love Amazon open box deals.

Yeah I dont think it's a surge, everything would have been effected.

Edit:

After 2 hours, installed the cpu and a stick of ram and the boards LEDs lit up (BIOS 1 light, 12v detected light). Push the power button and nothing. No power cycle nothing. I find this really odd, like the board is protecting itself and won't turn on. Tried two psus and nothing, those psus work turn on my other system. This is odd, like mentioned earlier worked great last night. Gamed fine.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I love Amazon open box deals.
> 
> Yeah I dont think it's a surge, everything would have been effected.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> After 2 hours, installed the cpu and a stick of ram and the boards LEDs lit up (BIOS 1 light, 12v detected light). Push the power button and nothing. No power cycle nothing. I find this really odd, like the board is protecting itself and won't turn on. Tried two psus and nothing, those psus work turn on my other system. This is odd, like mentioned earlier worked great last night. Gamed fine.


That does sound like something CPU/power delivery related, like if one of the phases failed it may do something like that.

I'm going to try the v-Color sticks they had a coupon so it was $280 after tax for 64gb. Hoping for CJR or DJR.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That does sound like something CPU/power delivery related, like if one of the phases failed it may do something like that.
> 
> I'm going to try the v-Color sticks they had a coupon so it was $280 after tax for 64gb. Hoping for CJR or DJR.


Fingers crossed for you. I have never bought v color ram before, hopefully you experience will be better than silicon power. 

Yeah I still have it in the open bench. Will try again tonight, just find it odd. 

I wonder if maybe I shorted something installing the 7960X, I did the switch 2 days ago. Really racking my brain, this is the first board to die on me like this (might be the only board to die on me, don't remember).

I am also going to have to punch out a few extra mounting holes on my case to drop it a notch. The reason why I hunted the FTWK is because of the io, my 90degree bend fit because the first item on the io is the reset CMOS button. The strix will fit by dropping it a notch (this damn case has 9 PCI slot).


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I have never bought v color ram before, hopefully you experience will be better than silicon power.
> 
> Yeah I still have it in the open bench. Will try again tonight, just find it odd.
> 
> I wonder if maybe I shorted something installing the 7960X, I did the switch 2 days ago. Really racking my brain, this is the first board to die on me like this (might be the only board to die on me, don't remember).
> 
> I am also going to have to punch out a few extra mounting holes on my case to drop it a notch. The reason why I hunted the FTWK is because of the io, my 90degree bend fit because the first item on the io is the reset CMOS button. The strix will fit by dropping it a notch (this damn case has 9 PCI slot).


I know it might sound a bit crazy but have you tried installing a new battery? I can't remember which board but I remember some board (maybe Asrock?) didn't want to power on with a low battery.

Swapped in the 7920x and the UD4 Pro works perfectly so far, I really don't care for the bios though. The MSI board has a slightly better bios, but I still prefer ASUS bios in general.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> I know it might sound a bit crazy but have you tried installing a new battery? I can't remember which board but I remember some board (maybe Asrock?) didn't want to power on with a low battery.
> 
> Swapped in the 7920x and the UD4 Pro works perfectly so far, I really don't care for the bios though. The MSI board has a slightly better bios, but I still prefer ASUS bios in general.


Yeah I replaced the battery, I had 3 spare 2023 (or maybe 2032, not home). Bought some when I was told the EVGA dark had a battery problem. Just tried again and no dice, think I am about to give up

And yes the UD4 has the most segmented BIOS. Asus and EVGA have the better BIOS, simple and all in one screen.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Yeah I replaced the battery, I had 3 spare 2023 (or maybe 2032, not home). Bought some when I was told the EVGA dark had a battery problem. Just tried again and no dice, think I am about to give up
> 
> And yes the UD4 has the most segmented BIOS. Asus and EVGA have the better BIOS, simple and all in one screen.


Yeah, that sucks. Hope it's not the CPU... Have you tried it with no CPU? Most boards should power up and spin up the fans. I did that with the UD4 to make sure it wouldn't blow up or something, the CPU light came on and then the system shut off as expected.

So, the silicon power ram seems to work perfectly in the Gigabyte board, several passes of rowhammer so far with no errors or warnings.. Both of the boards I tested the sticks on were MSI, must be an incompatibility on MSI boards.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, that sucks. Hope it's not the CPU...
> 
> So, the silicon power ram seems to work perfectly in the Gigabyte board, several passes of rowhammer so far with no errors or warnings.. Both of the boards I tested the sticks on were MSI, must be an incompatibility on MSI boards.


That's good news, you get to keep it and cancel the v color set. You can probably tune the silicone power ram further on the ud4. 

Hoping the CPU is good, will find out when the Strix gets here. It already shipped out and says it will get here tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Never killed a CPU so I have high hopes (though never killed a board either).


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> That's good news, you get to keep it and cancel the v color set. You can probably tune the silicone power ram further on the ud4.
> 
> Hoping the CPU is good, will find out when the Strix gets here. It already shipped out and says it will get here tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Never killed a CPU so I have high hopes (though never killed a board either).


Spoke too soon, it just took longer this time. lol.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Spoke too soon, it just took longer this time. lol.


So is this hammer test not part of the regular memtest?

You said it passes all other mem stress tests. Can it be a bug?

Edit:

Looks like the Strix II will indeed arrive tomorrow. This is the first next day Amazon item I have received. Every single next day item I have ordered arrives a day or to late.










I'm thinking this board was already in one of the warehouses in the nearby.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> So is this hammer test not part of the regular memtest?
> 
> You said it passes all other mem stress tests. Can it be a bug?


Yeah, it is a bug, a hardware bug. From what I understand if the DDR4 is supposed to include mitigation for that specific issue. I'll find out how the new sticks react, but generally you don't want to fail that test. It may not be a huge deal right now but if there is an attack in the wild in the future that could mean trouble.









This weird memory chip vulnerability is even worse than we realised


Google reveals a new Rowhammer attack that exploits the design of ever-shrinking and more dense DRAM chips.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@gtz keep me posted on whatever you want to do about it, no skin off my back. Fingers crossed the CPU is okay. And yea, most of my Amazon orders have been really delayed as of late.

@o1dschoo1 mostly mid-to-low grade stuff I think. X5650x2, an X58 UD3R USB3, and a Rampage II Gene (I plan on hanging on to the Rampage tho).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> @gtz keep me posted on whatever you want to do about it, no skin off my back. Fingers crossed the CPU is okay. And yea, most of my Amazon orders have been really delayed as of late.
> 
> @o1dschoo1 mostly mid-to-low grade stuff I think. X5650x2, an X58 UD3R USB3, and a Rampage II Gene (I plan on hanging on to the Rampage tho).


Yeah if the CPU boots with the new board then I will definitely know it is the board that is dead. Hopefully the new board gets delivered today to find out.

But yeah if the board is dead and you are willing to RMA I will pay for shipping. I really appreciate that.


----------



## gtz

In happier news the block and delid tool arrived today.










Once I test the CPU, I will delid that bad boy. Until the direct die kit gets here I will use lm between the die and ihs and between the ihs and waterblock. 

Will install the waterblock on the card tonight.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Yeah if the CPU boots with the new board then I will definitely know it is the board that is dead. Hopefully the new board gets delivered today to find out.
> 
> But yeah if the board is dead and you are willing to RMA I will pay for shipping. I really appreciate that.


Whatever works best for you is fine with me, and good luck!


----------



## tbob22

These V-Color are by far the heaviest sticks I have on hand. Must be solid copper nickel coated heatspreaders. Almost worried about the slot integrity at this weight.

ADATA 1333mhz DDR3 (no heatspreader) - .5oz
Silicon Power Gaming 3200mhz DDR4 - 1oz
Ripjaws V 2400mhz DDR4 - 1.4oz
Corsair Dominator 2000mhz DDR3 - 2.2oz
v-Color Skywalker 3200mhz DDR4 - 3.8oz

Edit: Looks like it's DJR, XMP timings are pretty poor 16-20-20-38-52. They are dual rank as expected, all four are the same week so that's good.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> These V-Color are by far the heaviest sticks I have on hand. Must be solid copper nickel coated heatspreaders. Almost worried about the slot integrity at this weight.
> 
> ADATA 1333mhz DDR3 (no heatspreader) - .5oz
> Silicon Power Gaming 3200mhz DDR4 - 1oz
> Ripjaws V 2400mhz DDR4 - 1.4oz
> Corsair Dominator 2000mhz DDR3 - 2.2oz
> v-Color Skywalker 3200mhz DDR4 - 3.8oz
> 
> Edit: Looks like it's DJR, XMP timings are pretty poor 16-20-20-38-52. They are dual rank as expected, all four are the same week so that's good.


I'm a big fan of DJR, try 3600 17-19-19 at 1.4 to start. That should boot, trrds 6 and tfaw 24 and TRFC 520. If that boots that should be a great starting point to stabilize.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I'm a big fan of DJR, try 3600 17-19-19 at 1.4 to start. That should boot, trrds 6 and tfaw 24 and TRFC 520. If that boots that should be a great starting point to stabilize.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot later.. First the thing that has been bothering me the most... Memtest86 Test 13 
Temps are ridiculous on these, sitting at 27c during several Aida64 runs.

I did notice on this UD4 the Aida64 results are quite a bit worse, noticed that on the Silicon Power as well, was getting 85gb/s read vs 95gb/s on the MSI at the same timings/clocks.


----------



## tbob22

Row hammer test completed 4 passes successfully at XMP.

1.4v 3600 17-19-19 is no go, sticks start dropping out. 18-18-18 won't post, 18-19-19 seems fine so far, completed 1 pass in memtest.

Edit: Bumped up the voltage a bit to 1.425 (1.41, 1.42 in bios) and bumped tRFC to 590, now 17 seems to be working.


----------



## tbob22

Started showing errors after a while and after rebooting I noticed it dropped a stick again.

Seems like it's a lot happier at 3200 14-18-18 1.4v, bandwidth isn't that far off and latency is lower. May just stick with that.


----------



## gtz

Decided to do the tech yes loving on the board. I probably voided my warranty but hey, hopefully this will get this board booting.










I also want to go give a shout out to @Jedi Mind Trick . Willing to help with the RMA process for the board (he was also willing to help early this year when I thought my son killed my 9980XE, by selling me one of his x299 chips for a great price). If this thing boot great if not then I will frame it along with a dead GTX480 I have. 

So the Strix II got canceled, but was different than before. You know when you order from Amazon and it is a day late it will say "most deliveries that are late arrive a day or two late". Then when the item does not arrive it will give you the option for a refund or re order again. With open boxes it usually just gives you a refund after a week and will say "your item is most likely lost but if it appears it is yours".

Well just got this notification.










I never canceled the order or refused delivery. Will chat or call amazon soon to see what happened.

It's funny, whenever you need a board there are no cheap options. Amazon warehouse are slim pickings right now. The cheapest ATX option on ebay is 217 (plus tax), and all the bids only the Deluxe II (which I have owned) and another FTW-K catches my eye. But one is already 180 and the other has 6 days left. I almost considered the first gen Strix being sold here for 150, but my 9980XE pushed the 8 phase VRM to it's limits when I owned one. Really only considered it because it's fictional and cheap but really won't allow me to push the 7960X once I delid.

I just want to run my 6900XT on water and can't lol.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Decided to do the tech yes loving on the board. I probably voided my warranty but hey, hopefully this will get this board booting.
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to go give a shout out to @Jedi Mind Trick . Willing to help with the RMA process for the board (he was also willing to help early this year when I thought my son killed my 9980XE, by selling me one of his x299 chips for a great price). If this thing boot great if not then I will frame it along with a dead GTX480 I have.
> 
> So the Strix II got canceled, but was different than before. You know when you order from Amazon and it is a day late it will say "most deliveries that are late arrive a day or two late". Then when the item does not arrive it will give you the option for a refund or re order again. With open boxes it usually just gives you a refund after a week and will say "your item is most likely lost but if it appears it is yours".
> 
> Well just got this notification.
> 
> 
> I never canceled the order or refused delivery. Will chat or call amazon soon to see what happened.
> 
> It's funny, whenever you need a board there are no cheap options. Amazon warehouse are slim pickings right now. The cheapest ATX option on ebay is 217 (plus tax), and all the bids only the Deluxe II (which I have owned) and another FTW-K catches my eye. But one is already 180 and the other has 6 days left. I almost considered the first gen Strix being sold here for 150, but my 9980XE pushed the 8 phase VRM to it's limits when I owned one. Really only considered it because it's fictional and cheap but really won't allow me to push the 7960X once I delid.
> 
> I just want to run my 6900XT on water and can't lol.


Still not convinced about WD40 on boards long term, but I guess Tech Yes gets away with it 

That sucks about shipping. I've seen that before, if the package is severely damaged sometimes they will tell Amazon and not attempt to deliver it, I think they only have one way to mark it and it just shows that message.

A little on the pricey side but here is another one:








EVGA X299 FTW-K LGA 2066 E-ATX Motherboard


Buy EVGA X299 FTW-K LGA 2066 E-ATX Motherboard featuring Extended ATX Form Factor, Intel X299 Chipset, Socket LGA 2066, 8 x Quad-Channel DDR4-4000 (OC), 8 x SATA III, 2 x U.2, 3 x M.2, 4 x PCIe x16 Slots, 1 x PCIe x4, 1 x PCIe x1 Slots, Realtek ALC1150 7.1-Channel HD Audio, Killer E2500 & Intel...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Still not convinced about WD40 on boards long term, but I guess Tech Yes gets away with it
> 
> That sucks about shipping. I've seen that before, if the package is severely damaged sometimes they will tell Amazon and not attempt to deliver it, I think they only have one way to mark it and it just shows that message.
> 
> A little on the pricey side but here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA X299 FTW-K LGA 2066 E-ATX Motherboard
> 
> 
> Buy EVGA X299 FTW-K LGA 2066 E-ATX Motherboard featuring Extended ATX Form Factor, Intel X299 Chipset, Socket LGA 2066, 8 x Quad-Channel DDR4-4000 (OC), 8 x SATA III, 2 x U.2, 3 x M.2, 4 x PCIe x16 Slots, 1 x PCIe x4, 1 x PCIe x1 Slots, Realtek ALC1150 7.1-Channel HD Audio, Killer E2500 & Intel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhphotovideo.com


You know that is the better deal, I won't get charged taxes and free shipping. Might pick it up if Amazon open box does not come up with something better. 

You know I always doubted the way he cleans, but I really don't know why this thing stopped turning on and willing to try anything.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> You know that is the better deal, I won't get charged taxes and free shipping. Might pick it up if Amazon open box does not come up with something better.
> 
> You know I always doubted the way he cleans, but I really don't know why this thing stopped turning on and willing to try anything.


Yeah, it's actually a little less than they go for on eBay so not too bad really. I've had pretty good luck with B&H as well, all the used boards I bought from there were almost like new.

Was having some really strange issues with this Gigabyte board, randomly losing the boot partition in the boot options but SSD still detected then the board was getting stuck on VGA detection but would still boot windows, so I couldn't get to the bios at all. Reset the bios a few times and it seems to be holding now. Will probably reflash as there is a newer version available. Still can't figure out why Aida64 throughput is about 10-15% behind the MSI board at the same exact settings.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, it's actually a little less than they go for on eBay so not too bad really. I've had pretty good luck with B&H as well, all the used boards I bought from there were almost like new.
> 
> Was having some really strange issues with this Gigabyte board, randomly losing the boot partition in the boot options but SSD still detected then the board was getting stuck on VGA detection but would still boot windows, so I couldn't get to the bios at all. Reset the bios a few times and it seems to be holding now. Will probably reflash as there is a newer version available. Still can't figure out why Aida64 throughput is about 10-15% behind the MSI board at the same exact settings.


Yeah I am a big fan of BandH, I think that is where I bought a 10850K last Thanksgiving for 330ish. Plus if you have there card you don't get charged taxes (just pay it off before the billing cycle). That is also one of the spots I want to visit if I am ever in New York. They also ship pretty quickly.

Some boards have some weird quirks, the first FTWK I bought open box on Amazon was the worst X299 board I have ever had. The VRMs squealed, would not work correctly with my USB switches, and added around 5ns on latency compared to the Strix with the exact same timings. Day and night difference compared the FTWK Jedi mind trick sold me, latency was almost identical to the Asus board and ASRock. The evga Micro 2 was also good, it booted 4000+ (4133 or 4200, don't remember), both the Taichi CLX or Asus boards would not boot at those speeds. It was not stable but at least it booted.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I'm a big fan of DJR, try 3600 17-19-19 at 1.4 to start. That should boot, trrds 6 and tfaw 24 and TRFC 520. If that boots that should be a great starting point to stabilize.


i might have to try some djr. I got 2x8gb sr of cjr oem hynix sticks coming in. 2666 cl19 1.2v no xmp. Time to see what it can do when really pushed with some reaper heatspreaders on it


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> i might have to try some djr. I got 2x8gb sr of cjr oem hynix sticks coming in. 2666 cl19 1.2v no xmp. Time to see what it can do when really pushed with some reaper heatspreaders on it


Been pretty happy with these v-Color's so far, the copper heatspreaders work well. Can either run [email protected] or [email protected] at 1.42v, not quite up to my E-Die which run [email protected] at 1.4v but not bad either.

Running in quad channel probably makes a difference, may do a little better in the MSI x299 Pro as it seems to clock better all around.

Also have some Neo Forza 3600 18-19-19 on the way that will stay in the UD4 Pro. They are Hynix and dual rank but not sure if they are DJR or something else.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> i might have to try some djr. I got 2x8gb sr of cjr oem hynix sticks coming in. 2666 cl19 1.2v no xmp. Time to see what it can do when really pushed with some reaper heatspreaders on it


There is a another forum member that had good luck with those. I think he buys timetec sticks. Can't remember his name. My favorite bin if DJR are the 3600 16-19-19 XMP. On my old 3950X did 3733 16-19-18 1T 490TRFC @1 .4. With my 5800X did 4000 18-20-18 (GDM on) 1.45 TRFC 500, was not stable but that was the IMC, not the ram. But now that I know what to look for b die, I'd rather pay for the extra oomph. The viper steel (4133cl19 flat) kits go on sale a lot for around 90 for a 16gb kit. Or 150ish for the gskill 32GB kit (3200. Cl15 flat).


----------



## tbob22

A pretty nice overclock


----------



## gtz

Just installed the waterblock on the 6900XT. Just needing a motherboard now.

Will have to wait till tomorrow to order the open box FTWK. Checkout is closed at B&H. Also good eye @tbob22, if you look for the FTW-K thru the 2066 motherboards, it won't appear. It is under other accessories not motherboards, very weird how they categorize items.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> A pretty nice overclock
> 
> View attachment 2528948


Hell yeah, DDR5 can't touch your frequency lol. You have broken every frequency record. Timespy also shows my clocks like yours, started when I BCLK overclocked.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Hell yeah, DDR5 can't touch your frequency lol. You have broken every frequency record. Timespy also shows my clocks like yours, started when I BCLK overclocked.


I've noticed that on this board, sometimes hwifo was showing like 1.8 vcore, I was a bit worried. VID always seems to be correct though.


----------



## gtz

Look at what I just snagged!!!!!!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Look at what I just snagged!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2528984


WHAAAAT. dude thats a deal and a half. im jealous


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> WHAAAAT. dude thats a deal and a half. im jealous


Yeah, it is even cheaper than the Strix II. I can finally stop nagging Jedi mind trick for his omega lol. I am very excited.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

The encore is the best (newest?) one right? And nice steal!!!!


----------



## gtz

gtz said:


> Yeah, it is even cheaper than the Strix II. I can finally stop nagging Jedi mind trick for his omega lol. I am very excited.


Both look very similar to me.

But I think the Omega launched with the 9980XE and the Encore with the 10980XE. Both boards seem equal to me.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Look at what I just snagged!!!!!!


Nice find! Should really be able to push the 7960x with that.

Anyone familiar with Gigabyte bios? I can't seem to find the Uncore Voltage Offset, on the MSI board at least that's directly related to memory clocks. Maybe it's called something else on Gigabyte boards.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Both look very similar to me.
> 
> But I think the Omega launched with the 9980XE and the Encore with the 10980XE. Both boards seem equal to me.


You were right... Ryzen is a boring chip to overclock until you start messing with the pbo settings. Just set up my 3800xt and got it boosting 4.35 all core 1.29 vcore with a 4.8 ghz max boost for single threads..
Still prefer my x299 setup even though this thing is impressive


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> You were right... Ryzen is a boring chip to overclock until you start messing with the pbo settings. Just set up my 3800xt and got it boosting 4.35 all core 1.29 vcore with a 4.8 ghz max boost for single threads..
> Still prefer my x299 setup even though this thing is impressive


No doubt ryzen is impressive, just boring. I can spend hours tweaking a ram setting or try a higher clock. X299 is perfect for that. Unlike Ryzen you hit a voltage wall quickly. The 5900X was fun but I hit the voltage ceiling before I hit a temp ceiling. It just bummed me out that 4.7 all core was my max back when I had the triple 360 rad setup) 24/7 OC and still had 15-20 degrees left. Unlike the 7920X, I could still pass 4.87 if I delid or add more cooling. But the way it is headed X299 might be the last platform that you can squeeze out that much performance compared to stock.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Nice find! Should really be able to push the 7960x with that.
> 
> Anyone familiar with Gigabyte bios? I can't seem to find the Uncore Voltage Offset, on the MSI board at least that's directly related to memory clocks. Maybe it's called something else on Gigabyte boards.


I asked this same question when I had the board, it's not called uncore or anything near it. Forgot what it was called but it was one of the few voltage settings with an offset only. If I remember correctly there were only 3 settings on that tab. This helped with the motherboard losing channels.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I asked this same question when I had the board, it's not called uncore or anything near it. Forgot what it was called but it was one of the few voltage settings with an offset only. If I remember correctly there were only 3 settings on that tab. This helped with the motherboard losing channels.


The only offset I see is CPU Core PLL Overvoltage. That doesn't seem right.

Right now I'm just at 3200 cl14 and it seems fine, but at 3600 I just can't seem to get it 100% stable no matter what timings/voltages I set.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> You were right... Ryzen is a boring chip to overclock until you start messing with the pbo settings. Just set up my 3800xt and got it boosting 4.35 all core 1.29 vcore with a 4.8 ghz max boost for single threads..
> Still prefer my x299 setup even though this thing is impressive


I really like PBO/Curve Optimizer, kind of makes manual overclocks a thing of the past at least for 24/7 use. My 5600x pulls ~2100 MT / ~270 ST in CB15, Zen 3 is monstrous.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> The only offset I see is CPU Core PLL Overvoltage. That doesn't seem right.
> 
> Right now I'm just at 3200 cl14 and it seems fine, but at 3600 I just can't seem to get it 100% stable no matter what timings/voltages I set.
> 
> View attachment 2529160


I think that's it, don't know why it is worded like that. I think they just kept the wording similar to X99. But like you kept it back down because I could not find anything in the internet and was scared I was going to burn something out.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I think that's it, don't know why it is worded like that. I think they just kept the wording similar to X99. But like you kept it back down because I could not find anything in the internet and was scared I was going to burn something out.


It won't even allow me to change that setting. Tried typing in manually or using page up/down, no luck.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> I really like PBO/Curve Optimizer, kind of makes manual overclocks a thing of the past at least for 24/7 use. My 5600x pulls ~2100 MT / ~270 ST in CB15, Zen 3 is monstrous.


I still prefer all core if you have the cooling. I did not really take a big hit on my single core. Though it will admit I loved seeing 5.0 on HWInfo64.

Here was my 4.7 all core CB 15 results with my first 5900X.










Like I said though I was voltage limited. Stopped at 1.3, nobody really has a right answer as to what the max all core voltage is. Some say 1.275, 1.3, 1.35. But 1.45-1.5 is safe for single core short bursts.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> It won't even allow me to change that setting. Tried typing in manually or using page up/down, no luck.


Have you tried the just tapping the plus + on the keyboard? I really wish I could help, I have not really played with that board in a while. It is long sold.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I still prefer all core if you have the cooling. I did not really take a big hit on my single core. Though it will admit I loved seeing 5.0 on HWInfo64.
> 
> Here was my 4.7 all core CB 15 results with my first 5900X.
> 
> Like I said though I was voltage limited. Stopped at 1.3, nobody really has a right answer as to what the max all core voltage is. Some say 1.275, 1.3, 1.35. But 1.45-1.5 is safe for single core short bursts.


Yeah, I mean all core still has it's place but in many cases PBO/Curve Optimizer will get you there and possibly beyond depending on cooling. The 5600x is in an ITX case with C14s and stays in the 70's under load.


gtz said:


> Have you tried the just tapping the plus + on the keyboard? I really wish I could help, I have not really played with that board in a while. It is long sold.


Yep, no luck. Really strange.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I still prefer all core if you have the cooling. I did not really take a big hit on my single core. Though it will admit I loved seeing 5.0 on HWInfo64.
> 
> Here was my 4.7 all core CB 15 results with my first 5900X.
> 
> View attachment 2529161
> 
> 
> Like I said though I was voltage limited. Stopped at 1.3, nobody really has a right answer as to what the max all core voltage is. Some say 1.275, 1.3, 1.35. But 1.45-1.5 is safe for single core short bursts.


Whatever your fit voltage is. Turn pbo on set to auto limits hitt it with prime 95 and thats your max voltage. Thats what buildzoid and the rest of the guys on the ahoc discord told me. Safely my 3800 does 4.3 all core 1.3. boost though it will boost to all core 4.3 and gaming sees 4.5 in cold war and 4.6+ in single threaded games. Saw 4.8 sitting at desktop lol.


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Whatever your fit voltage is. Turn pbo on set to auto limits hitt it with prime 95 and thats your max voltage. Thats what buildzoid and the rest of the guys on the ahoc discord told me. Safely my 3800 does 4.3 all core 1.3. boost though it will boost to all core 4.3 and gaming sees 4.5 in cold war and 4.6+ in single threaded games. Saw 4.8 sitting at desktop lol.


Yeah, my 5600x sits around 1.3v under load, can go up to 1.35v under light load. Have never seen it go near 1.4v after setting up the curve.

I guess it wasn't quite 2100, still not bad for a 6 core.


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Whatever your fit voltage is. Turn pbo on set to auto limits hitt it with prime 95 and thats your max voltage. Thats what buildzoid and the rest of the guys on the ahoc discord told me. Safely my 3800 does 4.3 all core 1.3. boost though it will boost to all core 4.3 and gaming sees 4.5 in cold war and 4.6+ in single threaded games. Saw 4.8 sitting at desktop lol.


Yeah I saw one of his videos when I got my 5800X, that is why I never went above 1.3.



tbob22 said:


> Yeah, my 5600x sits around 1.3v under load, can go up to 1.35v under light load. Have never seen it go near 1.4v after setting up the curve.
> 
> I guess it wasn't quite 2100, still not bad for a 6 core.
> 
> View attachment 2529174


That's a 2100 in my book.

I almost got a 5600X before I found a good deal on my 3600. B&H had a open box one for 230, I thought to much on it and sold.


----------



## gtz

So the place I bought the Rampage Encore shipped it out today. Very excited, should get here on Thursday.


----------



## gtz

Also the same place I bought the board is also selling the TRX40 version.

Might be a good buy to anyone thinking of going threadripper 5000.









ASUS ROG ZENITH II EXTREME ALPHA AMD STRX4 DDR4 E-ATX RGB MOTHERBOARD PC1100184 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS ROG ZENITH II EXTREME ALPHA AMD STRX4 DDR4 E-ATX RGB MOTHERBOARD PC1100184 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## gtz

Sad news, the board took out the 7960X. I really don't know how this happened. Worked fine one night and the next no boot. 

I put an ad on Craigslist to see if anybody had a cheap X299 board. I guy reached out to me (worked at a pawnshop of all places) that he had one (Gigabyte Gaming 7). I responded I purchased one already but if he was cool enough to help test out a CPU, he said sure. Bought him a six pack of beer and on my way. Person had a 9800X on the system, boots up perfectly. Put the CPU, turn on. Post code 00, stick the 9800X back in and full post again. 

Bummed out, never have I had a CPU motherboard die on me. I'm also starting to suspect maybe the PSU killed them, I did buy it refurb from EVGA. So many variables.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Yeah I saw one of his videos when I got my 5800X, that is why I never went above 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 2100 in my book.
> 
> I almost got a 5600X before I found a good deal on my 3600. B&H had a open box one for 230, I thought to much on it and sold.


Im doing right at 5k in r20 and 118 in r23 on a 3800xt boosting 4.3. it hits 1.47 under light load though


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Sad news, the board took out the 7960X. I really don't know how this happened. Worked fine one night and the next no boot.
> 
> I put an ad on Craigslist to see if anybody had a cheap X299 board. I guy reached out to me (worked at a pawnshop of all places) that he had one (Gigabyte Gaming 7). I responded I purchased one already but if he was cool enough to help test out a CPU, he said sure. Bought him a six pack of beer and on my way. Person had a 9800X on the system, boots up perfectly. Put the CPU, turn on. Post code 00, stick the 9800X back in and full post again.
> 
> Bummed out, never have I had a CPU motherboard die on me. I'm also starting to suspect maybe the PSU killed them, I did buy it refurb from EVGA. So many variables.


Damn, that sucks to hear. What are you going to do CPU wise then?


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Damn, that sucks to hear. What are you going to do CPU wise then?


I put a wanted ad here, we will see where that goes. Submitted some offers on eBay on a 10980Xe (700), 9980XE (650), 10920 (400), 10940X (475). eBay has a 7920X for 250 right now, if those fail will order that. I really want to give the rampage board a spin since I have been wanting it for a while. 

Also if you guys see a 7960X/FTW combo on ebay don't even bother buying it. I might just delid the CPU for practice. The listing will be as-is but people sometimes have hope in making it work, there is no reviving this combo.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Sad news, the board took out the 7960X. I really don't know how this happened. Worked fine one night and the next no boot.
> 
> I put an ad on Craigslist to see if anybody had a cheap X299 board. I guy reached out to me (worked at a pawnshop of all places) that he had one (Gigabyte Gaming 7). I responded I purchased one already but if he was cool enough to help test out a CPU, he said sure. Bought him a six pack of beer and on my way. Person had a 9800X on the system, boots up perfectly. Put the CPU, turn on. Post code 00, stick the 9800X back in and full post again.
> 
> Bummed out, never have I had a CPU motherboard die on me. I'm also starting to suspect maybe the PSU killed them, I did buy it refurb from EVGA. So many variables.


That sucks man, wonder if one of the phases died and took the CPU with it.



gtz said:


> I put a wanted ad here, we will see where that goes. Submitted some offers on eBay on a 10980Xe (700), 9980XE (650), 10920 (400), 10940X (475). eBay has a 7920X for 250 right now, if those fail will order that. I really want to give the rampage board a spin since I have been wanting it for a while.
> 
> Also if you guys see a 7960X/FTW combo on ebay don't even bother buying it. I might just delid the CPU for practice. The listing will be as-is but people sometimes have hope in making it work, there is no reviving this combo.


Yeah, I saw that 7920x, seems like CPU's are going up in price again. I put in some offers and the sellers just responded with like $5 below the listing price less every time.

Too bad there aren't cheap $20 Xeons like on 2011 to test if the board is still alive.


----------



## D-EJ915

If you just want something cheap I'll sell my 9800x and OCF I need to get rid of them


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That sucks man, wonder if one of the phases died and took the CPU with it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw that 7920x, seems like CPU's are going up in price again. I put in some offers and the sellers just responded with like $5 below the listing price less every time.
> 
> Too bad there aren't cheap $20 Xeons like on 2011 to test if the board is still alive.





D-EJ915 said:


> If you just want something cheap I'll sell my 9800x and OCF I need to get rid of them


Pm me, would not really need the board, would just resell it.


----------



## JustinThyme

Man oh man did the subject get off topic. Isn't there an AMD thread?


----------



## o1dschoo1

JustinThyme said:


> Man oh man did the subject get off topic. Isn't there an AMD thread?


We all own both 🤣🤣. X299 is better


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> We all own both 🤣🤣. X299 is better


This. 

So who's excited for alder lake???

Can you imagine X699 (or whatever you want to call it). What a great time for CPUs, how crazy would it be if Threadripper 5000 series goes straight to the vcache variants (a person can dream).

Just sucks GPUs are getting worse to get.


----------



## gtz

Well I snagged a 9940X, hopefully will get the board and CPU by Friday.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice pickup!

On the GPU front, EVGA told me I could step up my 3070 to a 3090 FTW, for $1400 extra… At that price, I’d be much better off selling my card (non-LHR) and trying to find something else to buy (like a $1700 open box 6900xt).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice pickup!
> 
> On the GPU front, EVGA told me I could step up my 3070 to a 3090 FTW, for $1400 extra… At that price, I’d be much better off selling my card (non-LHR) and trying to find something else to buy (like a $1700 open box 6900xt).


Yeah I am excited about it, but technically a down grade for my 7960X. Just hoping it is a good clocker. But to be honest I am more excited for the board, I have always wanted either a encore or omega. 

I'm seeing a lot of 6900XTs here lately, ebay starting around 1400. Both Newegg and B&H having them around 1650ish. Might be a 500ish dollar upgrade if you play your cards right from the 3070. But unless you are trying to go after benchmarks there is nothing your 3080 can't do.


----------



## gtz

So I have been testing the 1300G2 on my Ryzen rig the past few days and works perfect. So board must have died on its own and took the chip with it. Like @tbob22 stated maybe a vrm died. Not willing to put the new 9940X in there to find out lol.


----------



## gtz

Man I'm having bad luck with boards. First the FTWK dies (takes my 7960X), Strix II gets canceled (while out on delivery), and now the seller ebay seller reached out they are unable to locate the Encore. Since UPS emailed me it was shipped on Monday I never checked the status, but it has been in the label createe phase for 3 days. I responded if you are sure you have it I will wait. Just hope I don't get refunded.

In the meantime I ordered a refurb Gigabyte Master X299X from Amazon, should get here Friday. I really just want my main rig up and running and see what the water-cooled 6900XT can do. I am almost tempted to run a GPU loop only to run on my Ryzen rig.

Edit:

The seller has not responded but the board finally shows shipped. What I find weird is on eBay it shows they are a business in Ohio, but the board is shipping out of California. Tracking updated to being delivered on Sunday, did not know UPS worked on Sunday. I am also not cancelling the X299X Master, need a board to show up and work and with 2 I feel I will have a better chance. I have until Jan 31 to return the Giga board so no rush there.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Man I'm having bad luck with boards. First the FTWK dies (takes my 7960X), Strix II gets canceled (while out on delivery), and now the seller ebay seller reached out they are unable to locate the Encore. Since UPS emailed me it was shipped on Monday I never checked the status, but it has been in the label createe phase for 3 days. I responded if you are sure you have it I will wait. Just hope I don't get refunded.
> 
> In the meantime I ordered a refurb Gigabyte Master X299X from Amazon, should get here Friday. I really just want my main rig up and running and see what the water-cooled 6900XT can do. I am almost tempted to run a GPU loop only to run on my Ryzen rig.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The seller has not responded but the board finally shows shipped. What I find weird is on eBay it shows they are a business in Ohio, but the board is shipping out of California. Tracking updated to being delivered on Sunday, did not know UPS worked on Sunday. I am also not cancelling the X299X Master, need a board to show up and work and with 2 I feel I will have a better chance. I have until Jan 31 to return the Giga board so no rush there.


That sucks, hope you get a good board soon. Did the Strix end up being cancelled due to shipping damage?

I'm on a the lookout for another 79xx, I figured I could get my brother an upgrade from his old x79 build using that UD4. Prices have really skyrocketed though.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That sucks, hope you get a good board soon. Did the Strix end up being cancelled due to shipping damage?
> 
> I'm on a the lookout for another 79xx, I figured I could get my brother an upgrade from his old x79 build using that UD4. Prices have really skyrocketed though.


I never reached out to Amazon, I was so excited I was so excited I found the rampage encore I let it slide. I got my refund and was on my way. I am just a little worried about the rampage, when the seller reached out last night I decided to read there feedback history, and even though they do a lot of business they do have a 3% failure rate.










The negative ones (though not bad when they sell 1000+ items a month) are similar to what happened yesterday. They sell something and then cancel, or ship you something altogether, or just does not work. That is why I kept the master as well incase the rampage does not workout. With my luck I can be one of those 3% that was not happy with the buy.

Yeah this is the longest I have seen these prices. But still fine in my opinion for what you get. 100ish for the 7800X, 150-180 for the 7820X, 210-240 for the 7900X, 260-300 for the 7920X, 320-360 for the 7940X, and 400ish for the 7960X has been the norm for those chips since I started this thread. I think I paid 320-340 for the 7940X. I thought it was a steal since Ryzen 3000 was expensive for what it was and 5000 series was nowhere in stock. Now every once in a while you will see crazy bids, and get a great deal (your 7920X was a great deal). The ones that really got a price hike are the 9000 and 10000 series, oh and the 7980XE. For the longest time those were 400-500, now are 600+. Like I said I bought both my 9980XE and 10980XE for 600 (+ or - a few bucks, would have to look it up), now they are 800. I cannot justify 800 for those chips when the 5950X is 750. Same goes for the 10920/10940X and 9920X/9940X when the 5900X is 550. I did a lot of back in forth with the 9940X seller, I was like 530 is unrealistic for the chip when the 5900X is available for the same price. The seller finally countered with something I was willing to pay.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Yeah this is the longest I have seen these prices. But still fine in my opinion for what you get. 100ish for the 7800X, 150-180 for the 7820X, 210-240 for the 7900X, 260-300 for the 7920X, 320-360 for the 7940X, and 400ish for the 7960X has been the norm for those chips since I started this thread. I think I paid 320-340 for the 7940X. I thought it was a steal since Ryzen 3000 was expensive for what it was and 5000 series was nowhere in stock. Now every once in a while you will see crazy bids, and get a great deal (your 7920X was a great deal). The ones that really got a price hike are the 9000 and 10000 series, oh and the 7980XE. For the longest time those were 400-500, now are 600+. Like I said I bought both my 9980XE and 10980XE for 600 (+ or - a few bucks, would have to look it up), now they are 800. I cannot justify 800 for those chips when the 5950X is 750. Same goes for the 10920/10940X and 9920X/9940X when the 5900X is 550. I did a lot of back in forth with the 9940X seller, I was like 530 is unrealistic for the chip when the 5900X is available for the same price. The seller finally countered with something I was willing to pay.


Yeah, I mean once the prices get close to the Ryzen 5000 chips they start making less sense, I have a Micro Center nearby. 5800x with PBO gets awfully close to an overclocked 7920x but with better ST performance, similar story to 7960x and 5900x. I guess I saw a some 7960x's go for around $300, 7940x for $250 and 7920x's for under $200, at those prices it's a no-brainer .

Edit: Well, found a 7960x for $320, hope it works out.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, I mean once the prices get close to the Ryzen 5000 chips they start making less sense, I have a Micro Center nearby. 5800x with PBO gets awfully close to an overclocked 7920x but with better ST performance, similar story to 7960x and 5900x. I guess I saw a some 7960x's go for around $300, 7940x for $250 and 7920x's for under $200, at those prices it's a no-brainer .
> 
> Edit: Well, found a 7960x for $320, hope it works out.


Nice find!!! 

The CPU arrived today, just waiting on the boards.


----------



## tbob22

The Neo Forza 3600 cl18 kit seems fine in the UD4 Pro at XMP, must change the uncore offset somewhere behind the scenes but can't seem to control it manually. It's Hynix but Thaiphoon doesn't know what exactly.


----------



## gtz

Some b


tbob22 said:


> The Neo Forza 3600 cl18 kit seems fine in the UD4 Pro at XMP, must change the uncore offset somewhere behind the scenes but can't seem to control it manually. It's Hynix but Thaiphoon doesn't know what exactly.


Nice, yeah some boards do do it automatically. EVGA seems to do it as well, but I could have sworn the UD4 had an option to do it manually. 

Anyway you got it to work, does not matter how it's working as long as it is working. 

Update on my end, hoping Wizrdsleevz, gets back to me. He reached out to me stating he missed my PM a few weeks back and is looking to sell his 10980XE. So we will see how much he wants.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Nice, yeah some boards do do it automatically. EVGA seems to do it as well, but I could have sworn the UD4 had an option to do it manually.
> 
> Anyway you got it to work, does not matter how it's working as long as it is working.
> 
> Update on my end, hoping Wizrdsleevz, gets back to me. He reached out to me stating he missed my PM a few weeks back and is looking to sell his 10980XE. So we will see how much he wants.


Yeah, not sure. I couldn't get the other sticks stable at 3600, I'll how they do in the MSI board with the 7960x.

Also, saw a 10980xe on offerup for $500 that seems too good to be true _(also two for $200 but 100% fake)._ Seller has no feedback so likely fake, but I guess if one wanted to take a risk worst case just do a chargeback .


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, not sure. I couldn't get the other sticks stable at 3600, I'll how they do in the MSI board with the 7960x.
> 
> Also, saw a 10980xe on offerup for $500 that seems too good to be true _(also two for $200 but 100% fake)._ Seller has no feedback so likely fake, but I guess if one wanted to take a risk worst case just do a chargeback .


I have only done local deals on OfferUp, is it pretty easy to get your money back if you get scammed?

I only ask because of this one for sale. 



https://offerup.co/6mZUVE61xkb


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I have only done local deals on OfferUp, is it pretty easy to get your money back if you get scammed?
> 
> I only ask because of this one for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> https://offerup.co/6mZUVE61xkb


I'd say it's not quite as lenient as eBay but within 2 days of receiving the item something isn't right you can return it, tracking is integrated like eBay so that makes it harder for scammers.

I haven't bought much off of there but haven't had any issues yet, but also only bought from users that had at least a few positive feedback. I'd use a decent credit card with chargeback protection just in case.

I found the 7960x on there from a user that had several positive feedback, hope it works and isn't like a swapped IHS or something.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> I'd say it's not quite as lenient as eBay but within 2 days of receiving the item something isn't right you can return it, tracking is integrated like eBay so that makes it harder for scammers.
> 
> I haven't bought much off of there but haven't had any issues yet, but also only bought from users that had at least a few positive feedback. I'd use a decent credit card with chargeback protection just in case.
> 
> I found the 7960x on there from a user that had several positive feedback, hope it works and isn't like a swapped IHS or something.


Well I might try it.

Here is the sellers profile.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Well I might try it.
> 
> Here is the sellers profile.


Yeah, it seems like a good price and good feedback. Just make sure you pay through Offerup and not some other way, some sellers might ask to pay through paypal which has no affiliation to offerup or some other app that's an easy way to spot a scammer.

There is a bit more risk on offerup in general I think.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, it seems like a good price and good feedback. Just make sure you pay through Offerup and not some other way, some sellers might ask to pay through paypal which has no affiliation to offerup or some other app that's an easy way to spot a scammer.
> 
> There is a bit more risk on offerup in general I think.


I will wait to see what wizrdsleevz wants for his, I have 30 days to return the 9940X. So not really rushed. 

So I have my PayPal tied to offer up, I use that for the promote feature. I assume that is safe, person seems legit. He even did a price drop yesterday.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I will wait to see what wizrdsleevz wants for his, I have 30 days to return the 9940X. So not really rushed.
> 
> So I have my PayPal tied to offer up, I use that for the promote feature. I assume that is safe, person seems legit. He even did a price drop yesterday.


Huh, not sure. When I checked out it didn't gave me an option to paypal, maybe I missed it. I guess if its through their system it should be ok.

I just saw these and assumed that there was no way to officially pay through paypal.

"The purchase was conducted through payment or shipping systems outside of OfferUp"


https://help.offerup.com/hc/en-us/articles/360032329891



"Avoid other app-based payments like Venmo and PayPal."


https://help.offerup.com/hc/en-us/articles/360032329731-How-to-pay


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Huh, not sure. When I checked out it didn't gave me an option to paypal, maybe I missed it. I guess if its through their system it should be ok.
> 
> I just saw these and assumed that there was no way to officially pay through paypal.
> 
> "The purchase was conducted through payment or shipping systems outside of OfferUp"
> 
> 
> https://help.offerup.com/hc/en-us/articles/360032329891
> 
> 
> 
> "Avoid other app-based payments like Venmo and PayPal."
> 
> 
> https://help.offerup.com/hc/en-us/articles/360032329731-How-to-pay


Just looked at my receipt for the offer up promotion feature. Offer took PayPal.










So I think it's odd they accept paypal for there service but not between members. I guess just want to be in control of the payment process.


----------



## gtz

Wife just texted me the Gigabyte Master arrived. Can't wait to get the system running. The Rampage finally left California this morning. UPS updated it has been delayed due to operating conditions. It is now slated to arrive Tuesday.










But I am not worried, with the Master I should be up and running. Who knows, it might become my daily and I flip the rampage for an extra 100 bucks. Will let me recoupe some of the cost of the 7960/FTWK. Just excited I will be able to push the 6900XT since it is now blocked.


----------



## gtz

Leak testing boys


----------



## gtz

Alright everything boots up. Did a loop of time spy and the gpu core topped out at 49C and hot spot at 55. No more 100C, haven't done any oc'ing yet but will do soon. Also at first I thought I did not mouth the CPU cooler correctly because at stock the 9940X during cb23 loop gets to mid 60s. But then I noticed it's boosting to 4.1 4.2 all core. This is the highest all core stock x299 chip I have owned, I think all I have owned had a stock all core of 3.6-3.8 (7800X I think was 4.0).

Let's see how far I can push this thing.


----------



## gtz

Alright

I know X299 is prob going to go by the wayside, especially with Alder Lake and Zen3D. 

But the X299X Master is a solid board, first impression of it is very well built and very heavy. The included metal backplate is also a nice addition. BIOS is easy to navigate, everything you need in one tab. 

I decided to start with the core, seems to scale well with voltage. I think this chip will be able to run a 4.8 all core daily. Still working on bringing down voltages, but it looks like 4.8Ghz 1.245 vcore. If after my 10 mins stress test temps don't hit 90C it will be my all core. 

Will work on memory, mesh, and GPU tomorrow. But so far so good.

Also you might have noticed why the GPU is in one of the lower slots. Well freaking alphacools thick ass back plate. The card won't seat right, the mem slots get in the way. Luckily this board has a few 16x slots.


----------



## gtz

Got an email the rampage was delivered. Won't be home for a while, but can't wait to check it out.

Also anybody interested in trading a new EVGA 1300G2 for a X299 chip? Like a 7900X or 7920X?


----------



## gtz

Say hello to Hot-Box, I think you know why.










I also want you to meet Rampage Encore, in a month or so will it will live inside hot box.










The board is in like new condition, can't wait to try it out.

Edit:

Just inspected the socket, at first glance you can't tell but has a few outer pins that look out of place when the lights shine on it. Looks like they were bent and bent back into place. Hopefully the board works. Will test out soon, just need to take apart the loop to take out the chip. If the board works and shows all channels I will swap out the Master.


----------



## gtz

Rampage is alive and all channels work!!!!!











Edit:

Moving it in the case.










Edit 2:

Leak testing


----------



## gtz

Sorry for the crappy pics boys but she is alive!!!!! I love this freaking board!!!!!!!!! Like love it, I cannot believe I found it for 280 bucks. Overclocks ram like a dream, currently doing 3600CL14, but will see what I can do. I also re did the loop, have the res normal instead of the top. I am prob going to keep the Master as back up, but I am extremely pleased.

It really does suck the FTWK died and took out the 7960X, but at least I got a great deal on the Rampage. I will keep an eye out for a 10980XE, but won't overpay. 

Also adding the 6900XT to the loop really helps with the temps. Just show you that the Sapphire was a really crappy cooler.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Looking good!

But yea, the most annoying thing about the board is that the ram slots are so low and block a lot of GPU backplates.


----------



## gtz

Thanks

Here is a better pic with the system off.


----------



## anticommon

What case is that? reminds me of my A500 (I loved that case...)

Also I would like to share some weird (see: odd) and perhaps anecdotal memory experience I just had.

So my system is a x299 dark with 7980XE @ 4.7-4.9ghz and 4x8gb 3600mhz CL17-18-18-36.

Well I bought new ram for a 5950x build (4x8 3600 CL14-14-14-34 b-die) and threw it into the 7980XE system. Everything ran all fine and dandy except the performance was way off.

I went from ~80,000mbs read to ~50,000 (latency did improve slightly tho) and things like CPU score in firestrike took a 30% hit as well. (went from 12500 to 9500....)

Then when I went into the bios to check all the timings I noticed that while everything was mostly similar I had my tfaw go from 16 to... 63?. I know different kits/xmp profiles will sometimes have numbers that are 'off' but for this to be so far off that a technically better kit is performing 30% slower is kind of insanity. Makes me really wonder about my other timings but I really can't bother to corrupt my OS with a bad TREFI setting or something.

Luckily after setting ftaw to 24 (could maybe go lower... 24 was just a random number I chose) and bumping speed to 3733mhz I was able to get my AIDA64 read/write up to around 65-70,000mbs while bringing latency down from 68-70ns (old kit) to now ~55ns. Read/write still suffering comparatively, but the raw CPU performance has been reclaimed. I could probably tune more but once the AMD system fully arrives this kit will be going into there.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> What case is that? reminds me of my A500 (I loved that case...)
> 
> Also I would like to share some weird (see: odd) and perhaps anecdotal memory experience I just had.
> 
> So my system is a x299 dark with 7980XE @ 4.7-4.9ghz and 4x8gb 3600mhz CL17-18-18-36.
> 
> Well I bought new ram for a 5950x build (4x8 3600 CL14-14-14-34 b-die) and threw it into the 7980XE system. Everything ran all fine and dandy except the performance was way off.
> 
> I went from ~80,000mbs read to ~50,000 (latency did improve slightly tho) and things like CPU score in firestrike took a 30% hit as well. (went from 12500 to 9500....)
> 
> Then when I went into the bios to check all the timings I noticed that while everything was mostly similar I had my tfaw go from 16 to... 63?. I know different kits/xmp profiles will sometimes have numbers that are 'off' but for this to be so far off that a technically better kit is performing 30% slower is kind of insanity. Makes me really wonder about my other timings but I really can't bother to corrupt my OS with a bad TREFI setting or something.
> 
> Luckily after setting ftaw to 24 (could maybe go lower... 24 was just a random number I chose) and bumping speed to 3733mhz I was able to get my AIDA64 read/write up to around 65-70,000mbs while bringing latency down from 68-70ns (old kit) to now ~55ns. Read/write still suffering comparatively, but the raw CPU performance has been reclaimed. I could probably tune more but once the AMD system fully arrives this kit will be going into there.


It is a heavily modded Antec P380, fits dual 420 rads very snuggly.

Reset your bios on your dark and try these settings for you b die kit.

3600 CL 14-14-14 30, TRFC 360, TRRDS and TRDDL 6 each (could do 4 each but for this sake try 6), TFAW 24 (this number is always multiplied by 4 with the highest TRRD, in this case both the same so 24 (4X6), if it was 4 it would be 16). Max out TREFI (32000ish). Don't forget to adjust your uncore offset as well.

With those timings you should have 50-51 latency and 100K bandwidth in Aida. Once that is stable, head over to the 10980XE thread and tune further.

Once I get home I will post my 3600CL14 Aida run.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> It is a heavily modded Antec P380, fits dual 420 rads very snuggly.
> 
> Reset your bios on your dark and try these settings for you b die kit.
> 
> 3600 CL 14-14-14 30, TRFC 360, TRRDS and TRDDL 6 each (could do 4 each but for this sake try 6), TFAW 24 (this number is always multiplied by 4 with the highest TRRD, in this case both the same so 24 (4X6), if it was 4 it would be 16). Max out TREFI (32000ish). Don't forget to adjust your uncore offset as well.
> 
> With those timings you should have 50-51 latency and 100K bandwidth in Aida. Once that is stable, head over to the 10980XE thread and tune further.
> 
> Once I get home I will post my 3600CL14 Aida run.


Try this. 4k 15-16-16-28 270 trfc 28 tfaw 1t. I got 48ns latency and 118 gbs. Trefi is obviously maxed lol.


----------



## tbob22

anticommon said:


> What case is that? reminds me of my A500 (I loved that case...)
> 
> Also I would like to share some weird (see: odd) and perhaps anecdotal memory experience I just had.
> 
> So my system is a x299 dark with 7980XE @ 4.7-4.9ghz and 4x8gb 3600mhz CL17-18-18-36.
> 
> Well I bought new ram for a 5950x build (4x8 3600 CL14-14-14-34 b-die) and threw it into the 7980XE system. Everything ran all fine and dandy except the performance was way off.
> 
> I went from ~80,000mbs read to ~50,000 (latency did improve slightly tho) and things like CPU score in firestrike took a 30% hit as well. (went from 12500 to 9500....)
> 
> Then when I went into the bios to check all the timings I noticed that while everything was mostly similar I had my tfaw go from 16 to... 63?. I know different kits/xmp profiles will sometimes have numbers that are 'off' but for this to be so far off that a technically better kit is performing 30% slower is kind of insanity. Makes me really wonder about my other timings but I really can't bother to corrupt my OS with a bad TREFI setting or something.
> 
> Luckily after setting ftaw to 24 (could maybe go lower... 24 was just a random number I chose) and bumping speed to 3733mhz I was able to get my AIDA64 read/write up to around 65-70,000mbs while bringing latency down from 68-70ns (old kit) to now ~55ns. Read/write still suffering comparatively, but the raw CPU performance has been reclaimed. I could probably tune more but once the AMD system fully arrives this kit will be going into there.


At those clocks/timings you should be at 100gb/s+. On my Gigabyte UD4 Pro/7920x at 3600/cl18-19-19 it's getting 95gb/s, on the MSI x299 Pro it was getting 100gb/s+ at those settings.

Have you tried just resetting the bios and enabling XMP as a test? Maybe it's not training correctly.

Edit: Might seem kind of silly, but in Windows is all the memory showing up? Have you run any memtest software like Karhu, etc? Almost sounds like it's running in dual channel.
Someone had a similar issue on that board, may be worth investigating.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> At those clocks/timings you should be at 100gb/s+. On my Gigabyte UD4 Pro/7920x at 3600/cl18-19-19 it's getting 95gb/s, on the MSI x299 Pro it was getting 100gb/s+ at those settings.
> 
> Have you tried just resetting the bios and enabling XMP as a test? Maybe it's not training correctly.
> 
> Edit: Might seem kind of silly, but in Windows is all the memory showing up? Have you run any memtest software like Karhu, etc? Almost sounds like it's running in dual channel.
> Someone had a similar issue on that board, may be worth investigating.


This

You might be dropping a channel. If latency went down and bandwidth went down.


----------



## anticommon

I'm at work right now so It'll be a few hours if not a day or two before I can mess with these settings too much.

From what I recall I did check that I was running in quad channel and all 32gb was showing up.

As for TREFI I'm acutely worried about data corruption from messing with this setting. I know the range is something like 64k, and by default mine seems to sit in the 14-15k range, but I've heard of people running 'max' or 40k+... I'm really unfamiliar with exactly what this setting does and it seems that higher=better but at the risk of silent data corruption.

Is 32k a 'safe' value? ie. the chances of long term corruption are far outweighed by performance benefits? or the chance does not exist until pushing the limits to this value?

I'll do a bios reset when I have the chance and try for some tighter timings as suggested here, I have a hard time wanting to play with it too much as when my AM4 board comes in (they sent me a strixx instead of a crosshair VIII LOL) all this work will be migrating systems.

But I do really appreciate everyones input and I will still be wanting good performance on this build as it will become home server/VR pc for the living room most likely.



o1dschoo1 said:


> Try this. 4k 15-16-16-28 270 trfc 28 tfaw 1t. I got 48ns latency and 118 gbs. Trefi is obviously maxed lol.


I don't think the IMC on my 7980 likes 3800mhz + I've had very poor results trying to run anything close to 4k. Maybe with slightly loosened subs.


----------



## tbob22

anticommon said:


> I'm at work right now so It'll be a few hours if not a day or two before I can mess with these settings too much.
> 
> From what I recall I did check that I was running in quad channel and all 32gb was showing up.
> 
> As for TREFI I'm acutely worried about data corruption from messing with this setting. I know the range is something like 64k, and by default mine seems to sit in the 14-15k range, but I've heard of people running 'max' or 40k+... I'm really unfamiliar with exactly what this setting does and it seems that higher=better but at the risk of silent data corruption.
> 
> Is 32k a 'safe' value? ie. the chances of long term corruption are far outweighed by performance benefits? or the chance does not exist until pushing the limits to this value?
> 
> I'll do a bios reset when I have the chance and try for some tighter timings as suggested here, I have a hard time wanting to play with it too much as when my AM4 board comes in (they sent me a strixx instead of a crosshair VIII LOL) all this work will be migrating systems.
> 
> But I do really appreciate everyones input and I will still be wanting good performance on this build as it will become home server/VR pc for the living room most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the IMC on my 7980 likes 3800mhz + I've had very poor results trying to run anything close to 4k. Maybe with slightly loosened subs.


Yeah, tREFI can be tricky and you can end up with data corruption but you may not even know until much later (things like archives, photos, etc). If you want to push that I'd recommend making sure at minimum it can complete at least 7 passes in Memtest86 including the rowhammer test which is sensitive to tREFI.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> I'm at work right now so It'll be a few hours if not a day or two before I can mess with these settings too much.
> 
> From what I recall I did check that I was running in quad channel and all 32gb was showing up.
> 
> As for TREFI I'm acutely worried about data corruption from messing with this setting. I know the range is something like 64k, and by default mine seems to sit in the 14-15k range, but I've heard of people running 'max' or 40k+... I'm really unfamiliar with exactly what this setting does and it seems that higher=better but at the risk of silent data corruption.
> 
> Is 32k a 'safe' value? ie. the chances of long term corruption are far outweighed by performance benefits? or the chance does not exist until pushing the limits to this value?
> 
> I'll do a bios reset when I have the chance and try for some tighter timings as suggested here, I have a hard time wanting to play with it too much as when my AM4 board comes in (they sent me a strixx instead of a crosshair VIII LOL) all this work will be migrating systems.
> 
> But I do really appreciate everyones input and I will still be wanting good performance on this build as it will become home server/VR pc for the living room most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the IMC on my 7980 likes 3800mhz + I've had very poor results trying to run anything close to 4k. Maybe with slightly loosened subs.


X299 platform you can only max out trefi to 32K, at 32K b die seems to handle this setting well. If 100% stability is needed and not 98.9% try the rowhammer test tbob22 suggested. I have never had corrupted data but I re install a lot. I keep a drive for files and a drive for games, re installing the OS plenty of times. 

I am with you, only my 9980XE did 4000 and 4133. I have owned 7 or 8 X299 chips and only the 9980XE did those clocks. I think the 9940X might be able too but I have dual rank b die sticks and am having trouble stabilizing at 3800CL14 (or 15). I have settled for 3600CL14 and am happy with the performance. Below is the screenshot of my aida run.










Only memory settings I touched were primaries CL 14-14-14 30, 1T command, TRRDS and TRDDL at 4, TFAW 16, and TREFI 32000. Everything else is at what the board loaded.


----------



## anticommon

Would a more conservative TREFI like 24k (vs my current 14k) be a decent compromise between data security/performance? I'll look into running those memory bench's, I need to load memtest86 onto a flashdrive for testing outside of windows.


----------



## tbob22

anticommon said:


> Would a more conservative TREFI like 24k (vs my current 14k) be a decent compromise between data security/performance? I'll look into running those memory bench's, I need to load memtest86 onto a flashdrive for testing outside of windows.


I don't have experience with B Die but my DJR didn't like anything over about ~22k at 1.4v even with direct airflow. Generally big issues will show up within an hour, but I've had errors show up on 3-5 passes, but never after that. Combining with Karhu and TM5 with extreme profile is also good practice.

I find memtest86 to have the best coverage but is more time consuming, especially with lots of ram, 64gb takes ~3 days to get 7 passes.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> I don't have experience with B Die but my DJR didn't like anything over about ~22k at 1.4v even with direct airflow. Generally big issues will show up within an hour, but I've had errors show up on 3-5 passes, but never after that. Combining with Karhu and TM5 with extreme profile is also good practice.
> 
> I find memtest86 to have the best coverage but is more time consuming, especially with lots of ram, 64gb takes ~3 days to get 7 passes.


Bdie can max trefi out as long as you keep it cool.


----------



## tbob22

7960x arrived, all seems fine so far. It's on the test bench, doing stock testing first then will see where I can get with overclocking.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> 7960x arrived, all seems fine so far. It's on the test bench, doing stock testing first then will see where I can get with overclocking.
> 
> View attachment 2530107



Nice,

The 7960X is a nice chip (RIP to mine), you will also notice all things the same higher bandwidth and latency vs the 7920X do to more cache. But it will be hard to cool, like toasty.

I am still going back and forth with the 10980XE, offer up charges taxes for me so that sucks. I really don't like that places like offer up and ebay charge taxes. I understand new stock, but used items where taxes were already paid is bull.


----------



## animeowns

I am waiting until intel hedt replacement releases before I switch from x299 Z690 is only mainstream but I might do a 2nd pc build just to compare to my current x299.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Nice,
> 
> The 7960X is a nice chip (RIP to mine), you will also notice all things the same higher bandwidth and latency vs the 7920X do to more cache. But it will be hard to cool, like toasty.
> 
> I am still going back and forth with the 10980XE, offer up charges taxes for me so that sucks. I really don't like that places like offer up and ebay charge taxes. I understand new stock, but used items where taxes were already paid is bull.


It's def a bit warmer but not too bad. Hitting about 60-65c in CB23 loop at stock, doesn't give a much of room for all core overclocking but I think I can get the 1-2 core boost up a bit, at least to 4.5-4.6. I pushed the 7920x to 4.6 on light loads and 4.1 on all core at stock voltage, putting it between a stock 9920x and 10920x while keeping temps under control on air, should be good for 24/7 use. Considered delidding but I'm just going to leave them as-is for now.

Yeah, taxes on used items isn't great. I think that 10980xe is a bit steep, after Alder Lake releases prices are likely going to fall.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> It's def a bit warmer but not too bad. Hitting about 60-65c in CB23 loop at stock, doesn't give a much of room for all core overclocking but I think I can get the 1-2 core boost up a bit, at least to 4.5-4.6. I pushed the 7920x to 4.6 on light loads and 4.1 on all core at stock voltage, putting it between a stock 9920x and 10920x while keeping temps under control on air, should be good for 24/7 use. Considered delidding but I'm just going to leave them as-is for now.
> 
> Yeah, taxes on used items isn't great. I think that 10980xe is a bit steep, after Alder Lake releases prices are likely going to fall.


If you decide to delid I have nikado7 delid kit, I never used it since the 7960X kicked the bucket. Just pay shipping and it's yours.

I don't think Alder Lake will effect X299 pricing. Zen3 didn't effect pricing that much (10980XE went from 1k to 800, but should have gone lower) and if Alder Lake is anything like the Zen3 launch availability will be bad for the first 6 months or so. 

If I convince him to do 550 out the door I will buy it. That puts at at 495 plus 43.31 tax plus 11.99 shipping.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> If you decide to delid I have nikado7 delid kit, I never used it since the 7960X kicked the bucket. Just pay shipping and it's yours.
> 
> I don't think Alder Lake will effect X299 pricing. Zen3 didn't effect pricing that much (10980XE went from 1k to 800, but should have gone lower) and if Alder Lake is anything like the Zen3 launch availability will be bad for the first 6 months or so.
> 
> If I convince him to do 550 out the door I will buy it. That puts at at 495 plus 43.31 tax plus 11.99 shipping.


Yeah, you could be right, Alder Lake is a jump in performance but the price is seeing another jump as well.

I just went into the bios and it showed vcore at 2v. Immediately shut it off and then it showed 0.8v when i went back in bios. This is at full stock, really hope it was just a bug and it's not actually feeding that kind of voltage, everything seems OK still.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, you could be right, Alder Lake is a jump in performance but the price is seeing another jump as well.
> 
> I just went into the bios and it showed vcore at 2v. Immediately shut it off and then it showed 0.8v when i went back in bios. This is at full stock, really hope it was just a bug and it's not actually feeding that kind of voltage, everything seems OK still.


Vcore or cpu input/vccin


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> Vcore or cpu input/vccin


It was 100% under vcore, vccin was at 1.9v. Coudn't believe what I was seeing but just shut it off.

Edit: I guess this MSI x299 Pro is running a beta bios. Just guessing (hoping) it was a bug in the reading. Seems stable, hwinfo is reading normal values.

Edit 2: Core to core temps are actually quite good on this chip, about 7 degrees between the coolest and hottest under load.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> It was 100% under vcore, vccin was at 1.9v. Coudn't believe what I was seeing but just shut it off.
> 
> Edit: I guess this MSI x299 Pro is running a beta bios. Just guessing (hoping) it was a bug in the reading. Seems stable, hwinfo is reading normal values.
> 
> Edit 2: Core to core temps are actually quite good on this chip, about 7 degrees between the coolest and hottest under load.


Sounds like a fluke, especially since everything is working well. Though I am not a fan of Beta BIOS. The ASRock CLX had the ReBar Beta BIOS and this caused all kinds of headaches. Don't know why, that ASRock board was solid otherwise. Overclocked RAM like a dream.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Sounds like a fluke, especially since everything is working well. Though I am not a fan of Beta BIOS. The ASRock CLX had the ReBar Beta BIOS and this caused all kinds of headaches. Don't know why, that ASRock board was solid otherwise. Overclocked RAM like a dream.


Yeah, I may downgrade to the standard release, it only brings resizable bar. With Pascal I don't think that will make any difference. Good news, this V-color DJR is doing 16-19-19 at 3600 in this board at 1.35v, seems stable so far. Uncore offset is at +200mv

Edit: +200mv is not stable. If I put it on auto I noticed it pushes like +400mv (~1.35v) which I had left on memtest all night and there were no errors. Is there any general consensus on what is safe for the uncore?

Edit 2: Just dropped it to 3466mhz and left uncore on auto, now it's at +200mv or so (~1.15v), will have to do some testing but I feel more comfortable with that uncore for 24/7.


----------



## D-EJ915

400 offset seemed typical before


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, I may downgrade to the standard release, it only brings resizable bar. With Pascal I don't think that will make any difference. Good news, this V-color DJR is doing 16-19-19 at 3600 in this board at 1.35v, seems stable so far. Uncore offset is at +200mv
> 
> Edit: +200mv is not stable. If I put it on auto I noticed it pushes like +400mv (~1.35v) which I had left on memtest all night and there were no errors. Is there any general consensus on what is safe for the uncore?
> 
> Edit 2: Just dropped it to 3466mhz and left uncore on auto, now it's at +200mv or so (~1.15v), will have to do some testing but I feel more comfortable with that uncore for 24/7.


I ran +400 for a month or so for DDR4 4000, seemed fine. I read 500-600 was safe if temps are under control. This and mesh voltage really drive up temp.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> I ran +400 for a month or so for DDR4 4000, seemed fine. I read 500-600 was safe if temps are under control. This and mesh voltage really drive up temp.


Yeah, 3466 is looking good so far. The performance difference is pretty small from 3600 so I'll prob just stick with this. I didn't notice anything too extreme with higher mesh on this chip, mesh is at 3200 and 1.150v. One difference from the 7920x is the package temp is actually really close to the cores, on the 7920x the package was generally quite a bit hotter under load when mesh was above 3000.


----------



## tbob22

Been messing with the power limits, I found If i set the turbo offsets to go to 4.1ghz when all cores are loaded but have a power limit set to ~240w (above this the D15 just can't keep up) it will just clock down as needed to stay within that power envelope. So for lighter loads like CB15 it will stay at 4.1ghz but in CB23 it will drop to ~3.8ghz. Seems to work pretty well, and should stay below 80c at all times.


----------



## gtz

Honestly 4.1 all core on a air cooled setup is not bad especially considering you are cooling a non delidded 16 core.


----------



## gtz

Final OC results for the rig.

Core 4.85 1.28 volts
Mesh 3.03 1.15 volts (lost the lottery on this one)
DRAM 3636 1.35 volts/uncore +.275 CL 14-14-14-30 320TRFC 1T TRRDS/TRRDL 4 TFAW 16

Still working on GPU, MPT does not seem to apply. Get the same score regardless of MPT settings. Will re install driver again.

Below are some CPU benches, pretty happy with what I got.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Final OC results for the rig.
> 
> Core 4.85 1.28 volts
> Mesh 3.03 1.15 volts (lost the lottery on this one)
> DRAM 3636 1.35 volts/uncore +.275 CL 14-14-14-30 320TRFC 1T TRRDS/TRRDL 4 TFAW 16
> 
> Still working on GPU, MPT does not seem to apply. Get the same score regardless of MPT settings. Will re install driver again.
> 
> Below are some CPU benches, pretty happy with what I got.


Looking good! Nice memory tuning.

Had a chance to see what I can do with the 7960x, per core between 4.2-4.8ghz sitting at 87-90c on all cores. Expecting the D15 to deal with ~300w is a lot to ask.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@gtz, thoughts on F4-3600C14D-32GVK (3600 14-15-15-35)? You think it would be worthwhile vs the 'lesser' 32c14/34c16/36c16 bins?


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> @gtz, thoughts on F4-3600C14D-32GVK (3600 14-15-15-35)? You think it would be worthwhile vs the 'lesser' 32c14/34c16/36c16 bins?


Those are technically binned, and should give you a great out of the box experience by enabling XMP. But a cheaper 3200CL14 kit should at least hit 3600CL14 with added voltage. I know I got super luck with my 16GB sticks of 3200CL15 getting them to run 3600 CL14 with only 1.4 dram voltage. The kit you listed I think is 1.45v at XMP. Any decent b die should do it. I guess it all comes down to price, try your luck out with a cheap 2X16 GSKILL 3200CL15. Order them from Amazon incase they are not good clockers or b die. Use Newegg to filter it out and copy and paste the item number and see if Amazon carries it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Those are technically binned, and should give you a great out of the box experience by enabling XMP. But a cheaper 3200CL14 kit should at least hit 3600CL14 with added voltage. I know I got super luck with my 16GB sticks of 3200CL15 getting them to run 3600 CL14 with only 1.4 dram voltage. The kit you listed I think is 1.45v at XMP. Any decent b die should do it. I guess it all comes down to price, try your luck out with a cheap 2X16 GSKILL 3200CL15. Order them from Amazon incase they are not good clockers or b die. Use Newegg to filter it out and copy and paste the item number and see if Amazon carries it.


MC had the 36c14 kit for a seemingly decent price [cheaper than the 32c15 kits] (only problem is there is really nothing else I need from MC and it’s ~3.5hr round trip).
Might see if there is anything else worth picking up in the next few days (have until Sunday to go pick it up).


----------



## tbob22

Well, offerup banned me for "Violating community guidelines", no idea why, I literally haven't even logged in since checking the tracking number a few days ago. Was going to log in and give positive feedback... Guess I won't be using it anymore.


----------



## tbob22

I put the 7920x and UD4 Pro back on the bench, I'm trying to figure out if Hwinfo64 can read the uncore offset. Maybe GT Unslice Voltage offset? I noticed at 3600 it's at 350mv, if I drop it to 3200 it drops to 150mv.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> MC had the 36c14 kit for a seemingly decent price [cheaper than the 32c15 kits] (only problem is there is really nothing else I need from MC and it’s ~3.5hr round trip).
> Might see if there is anything else worth picking up in the next few days (have until Sunday to go pick it up).


Who knows, they might have really good open box deals to make it worth while. If you like driving and don't mind paying for gas why not. 



tbob22 said:


> Well, offerup banned me for "Violating community guidelines", no idea why, I literally haven't even logged in since checking the tracking number a few days ago. Was going to log in and give positive feedback... Guess I won't be using it anymore.


Yeah offer up blocked me out once this week,. The guy with the 10980XE finally accepted my offer and turns out I can't pay. Mind you I did all the little things they asked for, like Tru member and other stuff and they still locked me out. They thought I was using stolen credits cards to pay. I linked one of my cards with offer up and when I went to pay it kept telling me error, so I removed it and installed another. Then could not log in anymore due to fraudulent activity. I emailed support and explained to them my profile name is the same as on the cards, I did the Tru member thing awhile back and you guys have my driver's license info that matches the cards address and you think I stole the cards. It's not my fault your system won't let me pay for an item. I finally have access to my account but don't think I will go thru the hassle of trying to buy the CPU. I would tell them to shove it but for selling local they are the better option. Craigslist is ok but out of the past 5 sales, 4 of them were thru offer up.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Who knows, they might have really good open box deals to make it worth while. If you like driving and don't mind paying for gas why not.


Not a bad idea, will see what they have tomorrow morning (didn't see any good deals today). Actually had a laptop ordered on Thursday (open box + super clearance), but it got cancelled (either employee got it or system error). Ordered the ram when I saw the laptop, but I wasn't sure if it was trekking all the way out there for just the ram (that I don't even need!).



> Snip
> 
> I would tell them to shove it but for selling local they are the better option. Craigslist is ok but out of the past 5 sales, 4 of them were thru offer up.


Dang, guess I need to get back on OfferUp. Haven't used CL in a minute, but it seemed to get harder and harder to use over the years (makes sense, seems more like an 'old person' thing at this point).


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Not a bad idea, will see what they have tomorrow morning (didn't see any good deals today). Actually had a laptop ordered on Thursday (open box + super clearance), but it got cancelled (either employee got it or system error). Ordered the ram when I saw the laptop, but I wasn't sure if it was trekking all the way out there for just the ram (that I don't even need!).
> 
> 
> Dang, guess I need to get back on OfferUp. Haven't used CL in a minute, but it seemed to get harder and harder to use over the years (makes sense, seems more like an 'old person' thing at this point).


Yeah sucks when you have an order cancelled (looking at you 3090). Super excited then you get a dreaded email saying it was cancelled.

Offer up is ok, but a lot better than craigslist nowadays. Both have a lot of scammers, but offer up seems to move faster.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Yeah offer up blocked me out once this week,. The guy with the 10980XE finally accepted my offer and turns out I can't pay. Mind you I did all the little things they asked for, like Tru member and other stuff and they still locked me out. They thought I was using stolen credits cards to pay. I linked one of my cards with offer up and when I went to pay it kept telling me error, so I removed it and installed another. Then could not log in anymore due to fraudulent activity. I emailed support and explained to them my profile name is the same as on the cards, I did the Tru member thing awhile back and you guys have my driver's license info that matches the cards address and you think I stole the cards. It's not my fault your system won't let me pay for an item. I finally have access to my account but don't think I will go thru the hassle of trying to buy the CPU. I would tell them to shove it but for selling local they are the better option. Craigslist is ok but out of the past 5 sales, 4 of them were thru offer up.


Yeah seems like a hassle. I'm glad my order went as smoothly as it did, CPU was packed well, was in proper shell and small padded box inside of a much larger box, have seen so many ebay sellers get this wrong and the CPU just ends up loose in corner of the box.

They re-activated my account but I can't rate the seller, just get "Something went wrong".


----------



## tbob22

@Jedi Mind Trick
Saw these, seems like a decent deal for B Die. Looking at the timings, probably decent bin.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> @Jedi Mind Trick
> Saw these, seems like a decent deal for B Die. Looking at the timings, probably decent bin.


3200c14 sticks do quite good in my experience. I prefer them cause they are pretty cheap


----------



## D-EJ915

tbob22 said:


> @Jedi Mind Trick
> Saw these, seems like a decent deal for B Die. Looking at the timings, probably decent bin.


If you want 8gb sticks I have 4x8 black/red F4-4000C19D-16GTZ 19-21-21-41 1.35v I'll sell cheap lol.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah seems like a hassle. I'm glad my order went as smoothly as it did, CPU was packed well, was in proper shell and small padded box inside of a much larger box, have seen so many ebay sellers get this wrong and the CPU just ends up loose in corner of the box.
> 
> They re-activated my account but I can't rate the seller, just get "Something went wrong".


Well I discovered Mercari, never had experience with them but they accept Paypal as payment. I missed out on some things. They had a 9980XE that sold for 400. It seems legit, we will see. I submitted a offer on a 10980XE, we will see how that goes.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Well I discovered Mercari, never had experience with them but they accept Paypal as payment. I missed out on some things. They had a 9980XE that sold for 400. It seems legit, we will see. I submitted a offer on a 10980XE, we will see how that goes.


Yea I've been looking at some old alienwares on there. Prices seem like they are half of what eBay has on normal stuff too


----------



## gtz

So since the 7960X and FTWK died I am scared to push OCs, like I am scared to push the 6900XT. I know the 6900XT can handle 400w of power (maybe more), especially on water. But just keeping it at 350-360w, with these limits I get around 23300 in Timespy. Regardless, I am now finished tweaking my system.

CPU/RAM OCs are the same, no change there. 4.85 core/3.03 mesh/3630 ram cl14. GPU OC consists of raising the PL to 360w in MPT, with 360w I am able to maintain a 2550 core OC in timespy. With these clocks I am totally happy with temps, cpu cores maxing out in the low 80s and gpu hot spot maxing out in the mid 60s (saw 71 once while gaming) and cores staying 5-10 degrees below that. Will tell you this, the dual 420 rads are working hard.


----------



## gtz

Snagged a cheap 9980XE yesterday, I really wanted the 10980XE (just going from past experiences) but did not want to pay the premium.

Also it is finally cool where I am at. Yesterday was the first 40-50F degree day, I opened the windows and the room where the computer is in is between 62-65 degrees (vs 75ish). This allowed me to push the 9940X further. I am now at a 4.95 all core OC, and this thing flies. At 4.95 the 9940X sucks around 375-380 watts, it's a hungry chip. I also finally stabilized 3770, needs a big jump in uncore voltage vs 3630. Need to up it to +.400 vs .275, not really worth it but works. Also running DRAM voltage at 1.47 vs 1.415 at 3630. But a boost never the less. Will run these new clocks until the 9980XE arrives.

Below are some benches.


----------



## anticommon

That's looking pretty good, although I have a hard time seeing what will be possible for you with a 9980XE vs a 9940X. Maybe a bit better IMC or something, but those 4 extra cores add heat, and don't be surprised if 18x4.95 is not possible vs 14x4.95.

I'm almost tempted to look for a 10980 for my x299 dark but then I saw ur 380w power usage and it's looking a lot less appealing LOL. To be fair my 7980 loves juice as well, but I think I will be doing some power optimization on that chip going forwards.

Edit: Are the 9000 series chips soldered IHS?


----------



## Kana Chan

anticommon said:


> That's looking pretty good, although I have a hard time seeing what will be possible for you with a 9980XE vs a 9940X. Maybe a bit better IMC or something, but those 4 extra cores add heat, and don't be surprised if 18x4.95 is not possible vs 14x4.95.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to look for a 10980 for my x299 dark but then I saw ur 380w power usage and it's looking a lot less appealing LOL. To be fair my 7980 loves juice as well, but I think I will be doing some power optimization on that chip going forwards.
> 
> Edit: Are the 9000 series chips soldered IHS?


 9000 series / Skylake-X refresh is soldered.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> That's looking pretty good, although I have a hard time seeing what will be possible for you with a 9980XE vs a 9940X. Maybe a bit better IMC or something, but those 4 extra cores add heat, and don't be surprised if 18x4.95 is not possible vs 14x4.95.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to look for a 10980 for my x299 dark but then I saw ur 380w power usage and it's looking a lot less appealing LOL. To be fair my 7980 loves juice as well, but I think I will be doing some power optimization on that chip going forwards.
> 
> Edit: Are the 9000 series chips soldered IHS?


I am hoping for a solid IMC, though that is all down to luck. I have owned both the 9980XE and 10980XE in the past and the IMC (4133 was doable on single rank b die and 33 mesh at 1.25) and mesh were a lot stronger on the 9980XE (again luck). My old 9980XE I ran at 4.7Ghz daily and 4.8 bench, it was a hot sucker. The 10980XEs strengths were in power consumption, it has been the only X299 chip I have owned that only needed 1.125 to run stable at 4.6Ghz (vs 1.185-1.2 for the 9980XE). At 4.8Ghz it only needed 1.2 vcore and run 80c fully loaded vs 4.8 9980XE at mid 90s. But it would not go over 30 in the mesh and over 3800 on the RAM, so in synthetics the 9980XE always scored higher. You can optimize the 7980XE to run on less juice, do what @tbob22 did with his 7960X. Set per core OC with power limits.

But I have no doubt the 10980XE would run on less power then both the 7980 and 9980, if interested @WizrdSleevz is selling one. Only reason why I did not buy it is he got back to me too late and had already purchased the 9980XE. But I will be happy with a 4.6/4.7 oc on the 9980XE, also remember the extra cache on the 18cores does help in benches as well.

And yes 9000 series is soldered.


----------



## anticommon

I don't think I'll be switching over, if anything I'll be using the 7980xe as a dedicated nas/VR/encoding setup and leave that build in the living room. Doesn't make much sense for me to go for a 10980 unless it's cheap enough that I can recover most the cost by selling the 7980


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> I don't think I'll be switching over, if anything I'll be using the 7980xe as a dedicated nas/VR/encoding setup and leave that build in the living room. Doesn't make much sense for me to go for a 10980 unless it's cheap enough that I can recover most the cost by selling the 7980


Totally agree, if I had a 7980XE I would have kept it.

Also how are you liking the 5950X?


----------



## anticommon

gtz said:


> Totally agree, if I had a 7980XE I would have kept it.
> 
> Also how are you liking the 5950X?


It's really a great chip, I've been a bit frustrated by my motherboard/bios though (X570 hero) however after doing an update to the latest rev yesterday I saw a nice little uptick in performance. I also spent some extra time learning how to properly dial in the chip and I think I'll be doing that this weekend, if I can squeeze another 5-10% out of it I will be happy.

I also happened to get the chip for a steal which is how I ended up on X299 as well, the biggest gain out of all of this though is having better performance at under half the power draw which in turn means I don't have to keep the system in my tower 900 2x560mm monstrosity that the 7980 is in, thus saving me quite a bit of desk space and making the machine actually maintenance friendly as a result. (seriously I would have to dedicate like 6 hrs just to do any maintenance on the tower 900 build). 

Currently I've got the 5950x build at 99% (just need to dial in memory/cpu) and the 7980xe build is in shambles. Really it's not SOOO bad but I need to figure out how I'm mouting 6-8 drives, I need to disassemble and clean both my blocks (they are not okay lol, I think it's plasticizer from the soft tube runs I have in the back... temps are fine just look nasty). Get it all together, figure out how I want to set up raid5, clean the boot drives of all their crap, migrate existing external drives to the raid array, integrate those external disks to the array (all 8tb WD drives) yada yada yada... It may be a while, hopefully before christmas when everything is going 100%. By the end of it though that will be a hell of a HTPC. Trying to decide if I ought to keep the 2080ti in that system or sell it while the prices are hot. It's an XC2 + EK nickel/plexi block so I think it could easily fetch $1k (I paid like $1500 altogether). But then I need a GPU for the VR and it really becomes kinda not worth it to get rid of.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Messed around and got a 3090FE at best buy and didn’t have to wait in a line this time!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Messed around and got a 3090FE at best buy and didn’t have to wait in a line this time!


congrats man!!!!!!!!!

That's awesome!!!!!! Man don't want to be scolded but flip either your 3080 or 3070 (since they are both non lhr) and make up the cost. Now get yourself a 5950X and break some records (or 12900K).

Decided to see if I could break a 22K overall score in timespy before the 9980XE arrived and broke it.










So since nobody is really rocking 9940Xs, I have the top 3 scores with this CPU with a single graphics card.










The 9980XE should get delivered today, will install it asap and post the 9940X for sale on ebay. I bought it for 360, so if anybody wants it let me know. Just feel ebay will be a better sale since everybody here in prob interested in Alder Lake.


----------



## anticommon

What in the...

What secret sauce did you use as TIM to pull that kinda performance out?

My 7980xe has 8 cores at 4.9 + 8 at 4.7 and it wasn't anywhere near that 9940, I think my best run was only like 21.3k on timespy.

I think I may repaste my 3080 ti cause it doesn't like to be >60c which unfortunately happens a lot more in the 2x360 setup I've got for the 5950x.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> What in the...
> 
> What secret sauce did you use as TIM to pull that kinda performance out?
> 
> My 7980xe has 8 cores at 4.9 + 8 at 4.7 and it wasn't anywhere near that 9940, I think my best run was only like 21.3k on timespy.
> 
> I think I may repaste my 3080 ti cause it doesn't like to be >60c which unfortunately happens a lot more in the 2x360 setup I've got for the 5950x.


Tuned memory helps a lot in the Time Spy CPU score, also on the 7980XE (and 5950X) disable hyperthreading. For example my old 9980XE got around 16500-16700 with hyperthreading and 19500 with it disabled. Regular timespy cant handle 32 threads or more. As far as TIM I am only using MX-4 on both CPU and GPU, but I think I will be using liquid metal on the 9980XE (this helps on giving a solid 5C drop in temp).


----------



## anticommon

Yeah I never did any of that optimization voodoo magic for timespy because I'm not really chasing a maximum score more of looking to squeeze the most I can out of my own hardware so apart from closing down extra tasks (like steam or firefox etc.) I like to run these benchmarks how I would normally use the PC.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> Yeah I never did any of that optimization voodoo magic for timespy because I'm not really chasing a maximum score more of looking to squeeze the most I can out of my own hardware so apart from closing down extra tasks (like steam or firefox etc.) I like to run these benchmarks how I would normally use the PC.


Those settings are my 24/7 (if room stays 65ish degrees). But in a 75ish degree room I still get a overall score of 21800ish, the bump in clock speed from 4.8 to 4.95 did not give me a lot in this bench. Just in cinebench. I am pretty sure I can get 17K on the CPU, but it won't be stable. I would have to do something like 4000 14-15-15 1.55 volts on the sticks and prob .500+ on the offset. Crank mesh to 31-32 with 1.3volts. That should get me a to 17k cpu. Also I have a very conservative OC on the 6900XT, mostly because I don't want to kill it. But most XTH chips (mine is a regular XT) can do 25K GPU easily.

Edit:

Once GPUs become readily available I will slam 1.25 volts and 500w and see if I can break 25K. For right now I will keep it conservative, dont want to kill a card that cost me 1600 bucks.


----------



## anticommon

Ah I didn't even realize its a 6900XT score, I was assuming 3080ti or 3090 for some reason. 

On a completely unrelated note it's pretty neat that the highest end platforms for inte/amd nvidia/amd are all within like 10% performance of eachother right now. Granted hopefully things get better faster (12900k doesn't particularly interest me right now) but still


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> Ah I didn't even realize its a 6900XT score, I was assuming 3080ti or 3090 for some reason.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note it's pretty neat that the highest end platforms for inte/amd nvidia/amd are all within like 10% performance of eachother right now. Granted hopefully things get better faster (12900k doesn't particularly interest me right now) but still


Yeah for sure, very exciting stuff. Too bad it is getting expensive, it is becoming a very expensive hobby.

The 12900K interest me, below are the points that stuck out to me reading the reviews.

Massive single core performance lift (does not always translate into gaming but it is there) and multi comparable to a 5950X (5950X winning more often than not)

In gaming scenarios beats the 5950X in most cases. Should only get better with matured RAM (same could be said about current platforms, X299 alone is an example of this), currently a 12900K paired with XMP 5200 gets beaten around 5-7% to tuned 3866/4000 CL14. Seems like the safe bet is to avoid micron and go with Hynix and Samsung. Sad part is Micron is more readily available with partners like Corsair, Adata, and Crucial. GSKILL is the safer bet but are not as available, they carry both Hynix and Samsung. A member here gained 66FPS in SOTTR from going from JEDEC 4800/5200 to 6600 tuned (Hynix seems to be the only RAM manufacturer to do 1T). I think he got an almost 20% boost. Though I will bet that either 0451 or tps3443 11900Ks the way they are tuned get similar performance to alder lake (in gaming).

Really a lot of info to unpack. I will still ride it out with my 9980XE since gaming performance tuned is already close and not to mention the resolution I play at and I am still matching a 12900K in multi core if not beating it (going from past experience here).


----------



## gtz

So the 9980XE arrived, and has a damaged memory controller. With all four sticks installed it will either not post and say memory error.










Or it will post into the bios and not show one of the sticks. It will blue screen immediately in Windows with 4 sticks. Boots fine in tri channel but not with quad channel. Unmounted and remounted (with these bigger sockets too much or too little pressure losses channels). I wasted 2 hours trying to make it work until I gave up. I guess that is what I get, was really happy I got it for 580. The balls people have selling faulty hardware. I emailed the seller so we will see what happens. Installed the 9940X and poof, first try everything works again.

Hopefully the seller accepts, or I will get PayPal involved. I think I will just keep the 9940X, does everything for me that I want.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> congrats man!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's awesome!!!!!! Man don't want to be scolded but flip either your 3080 or 3070 (since they are both non lhr) and make up the cost. Now get yourself a 5950X and break some records (or 12900K).


Might need to flip one or both, definitely was not trying to spend quite so much on a GPU today. Would love to get a new CPU and go for some records, but I'll probably wait for 3D Zen or better DDR5 Kits (Eastcost posted something showing current DDR5 kits vs some seemingly middling DDR4 kits and the results while good, don't seem to show that DDR5 is worth the premium just yet.

I was literally just trying to buy some meme-tier crypto and they rejected my payment for some reason. Like 2 seconds after that, I got a twitter notification about the RTX drop at BestBuy (only had em set up, cuz I kinda want a Series X, but those things seem even harder to get for some reason).

You win some, you don't win some. Definitely won today (though, I did lose some money)!



> Decided to see if I could break a 22K overall score in timespy before the 9980XE arrived and broke it.
> 
> 
> 
> So since nobody is really rocking 9940Xs, I have the top 3 scores with this CPU with a single graphics card.


NICE!!



gtz said:


> So the 9980XE arrived, and has a damaged memory controller. With all four sticks installed it will either not post and say memory error.
> 
> Or it will post into the bios and not show one of the sticks. It will blue screen immediately in Windows with 4 sticks. Boots fine in tri channel but not with quad channel. Unmounted and remounted (with these bigger sockets too much or too little pressure losses channels). I wasted 2 hours trying to make it work until I gave up. I guess that is what I get, was really happy I got it for 580. The balls people have selling faulty hardware. I emailed the seller so we will see what happens. Installed the 9940X and poof, first try everything works again.
> 
> Hopefully the seller accepts, or I will get PayPal involved. I think I will just keep the 9940X, does everything for me that I want.


Man, you have some terrible luck these days  

Can't believe someone would try to sell some faulty HEDT stuff, you would think if anyone was going to test stuff in its entirety, it would be the HEDT users.

Luckily, it seems like you have that 9940X dialed in very, very well; hopefully the issue gets resolved quickly and painlessly.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Might need to flip one or both, definitely was not trying to spend quite so much on a GPU today. Would love to get a new CPU and go for some records, but I'll probably wait for 3D Zen or better DDR5 Kits (Eastcost posted something showing current DDR5 kits vs some seemingly middling DDR4 kits and the results while good, don't seem to show that DDR5 is worth the premium just yet.
> 
> I was literally just trying to buy some meme-tier crypto and they rejected my payment for some reason. Like 2 seconds after that, I got a twitter notification about the RTX drop at BestBuy (only had em set up, cuz I kinda want a Series X, but those things seem even harder to get for some reason).
> 
> You win some, you don't win some. Definitely won today (though, I did lose some money)!
> 
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> 
> Man, you have some terrible luck these days
> 
> Can't believe someone would try to sell some faulty HEDT stuff, you would think if anyone was going to test stuff in its entirety, it would be the HEDT users.
> 
> Luckily, it seems like you have that 9940X dialed in very, very well; hopefully the issue gets resolved quickly and painlessly.


I have had bad luck this go around for sure. But beyond that I have always had luck buying used, locally or shipped (last 15 years or so). So yeah, kinda bummed. The seller did reach back with a generic message, and will respond later once they investigate. So we will see, I have no problem getting PayPal involved.

Yeah I'm actually really happy with the way the 9940X clocks, almost 5Ghz on all cores. Soldered 14 cores aren't as bad to cool, I was worried at first since the 6900XT was going to be in the same loop but turned out ok.

You will find no shortage on a buyer on what card you sell. I'm really happy for you on that find, at MSRP no less.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> So the 9980XE arrived, and has a damaged memory controller. With all four sticks installed it will either not post and say memory error.
> 
> Or it will post into the bios and not show one of the sticks. It will blue screen immediately in Windows with 4 sticks. Boots fine in tri channel but not with quad channel. Unmounted and remounted (with these bigger sockets too much or too little pressure losses channels). I wasted 2 hours trying to make it work until I gave up. I guess that is what I get, was really happy I got it for 580. The balls people have selling faulty hardware. I emailed the seller so we will see what happens. Installed the 9940X and poof, first try everything works again.
> 
> Hopefully the seller accepts, or I will get PayPal involved. I think I will just keep the 9940X, does everything for me that I want.


That sucks, pretty unusual to see a dead memory channel, must have been put through some abuse. Hope it all works out in the end.

Finally got my board moved over into my main rig, still have to set up all my fans again, have 3D printed brackets for fans between bars.









Finalized my memory settings, 7 full passes stable in memtest86 as well.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> That sucks, pretty unusual to see a dead memory channel, must have been put through some abuse. Hope it all works out in the end.
> 
> Finally got my board moved over into my main rig, still have to set up all my fans again, have 3D printed brackets for fans between bars.
> View attachment 2531275
> 
> 
> Finalized my memory settings, 7 full passes stable in memtest86 as well.
> View attachment 2531274


Congrats man, system look nice and clean. I have a question about the P3/5 cases. Are they pretty sturdy? Like I guess no chances of warping the board? I think that will be my next case build (still a year or so away but can slowly source parts.

An update on my end, the seller accepted the return and refunded my money. I dropped the CPU off this morning at the post office. The seller apologized and said chances are his people did not properly test it and only tested with one stick or not test at all because of not having the platform to test.I told the seller he can resale, just state it has a faulty channel. Cores work properly just in dual or TRI channel.

Also guys, I kinda got in trouble by eBay lol. Everytime I write a message on ebay I always end with my name, email, and phone number. Now you know me, I am always trying to save a buck buy not paying taxes (you know how I feel about paying for taxes on used items). I think one of the seller thought I was a scammer. Whenever I submit offers I'm like if you want a quicker response you can always email or call for a quicker response. So yeah ebay sent me an email I was being investigated, had to call them and play stupid and say I have been a member for 10+ years and before that I created an account under my dad's name in 2001 but basically mine. I am not a scammer. Anyway got my account back and said don't give out any personal information that is not needed.

Edit:

Might have another 9980XE prospect here locally.


















So if everything goes right I will have another 9980XE!!!!!! Just waiting on a screenshots. Only thing is he (or she) is in the other side of town 30mins away, but totally worth it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice and good luck!!!!


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Nice and good luck!!!!


Yeah I'm actually headed to pick up my brother (wife does not like me to do deals at night be myself) and head towards the sellers way. Should have it in 45mins or so.


----------



## gtz

Got it!!!!


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Congrats man, system look nice and clean. I have a question about the P3/5 cases. Are they pretty sturdy? Like I guess no chances of warping the board? I think that will be my next case build (still a year or so away but can slowly source parts.


The P3 is very solid with the glass panel installed, the feet leave a bit to be desired, but I also have a huge air cooler and 4 hdds in there, I only used them for a short time before wallmounting it. I don't think it is likely that the back frame would bend at all, much more solid than most standard cases. My plan was to move all my hdd's to another build and go for an open loop in the P3 but never took the plunge. Surprised to see current core P3 prices, I think I paid around $110.



gtz said:


> Got it!!!!


Nice!


----------



## gtz

So far so good, 9980XE boots and working properly. Will do OC testing tomorrow. I also purchased a Heatkiller IV Pro block from eBay for 50 bucks, hopefully it arrives mid week. Last time I purchased with my old 9980XE is dropped temps by 7-10 degrees over my barrow block. This new one is acetal vs clear top like the old one I had (I honestly think my wife threw out the old one, I never found it). Good news is I can finally post the 9940X for sale.




tbob22 said:


> The P3 is very solid with the glass panel installed, the feet leave a bit to be desired, but I also have a huge air cooler and 4 hdds in there, I only used them for a short time before wallmounting it. I don't think it is likely that the back frame would bend at all, much more solid than most standard cases. My plan was to move all my hdd's to another build and go for an open loop in the P3 but never took the plunge. Surprised to see current core P3 prices, I think I paid around $110.
> 
> 
> Nice!


The P3/P5 always intrigued me, I have always wanted a wall mounted PC. Maybe in the future.


----------



## gtz

So far pretty impressed with the 9980XE, the cores are not as good as my old 10980XE. 4.6Ghz all core voltage is 1.170 vs 1.125ish, but a little better than my older 9980XE. Mesh sucks, 30 is the max without crazy volts. Similar to the 10980XE, was really hoping for another 33 mesh like my old 9980XE. Here is the big win here, the IMC. Runs 3800CL14 no problem, boots everything up no problem. To put things in perspective the 7920X and 7960X needed to increase primary timings to CL15-16 to boot to 3733-3800, I did not even bother stabilizing them. The 9940X needed higher voltages for 3733 CL14 on the uncore voltage. So I am glad to be able to rock 3800 again and tight timings, so it is looking like my old 9980XE in the IMC department. Really glad to be able to run 4 dual rank sticks at nice speeds and timings.

Below are some quick benchmarks @ 4.6 core/3.0 mesh/3800 RAM.





































4.6 is currently my limit, cores max out in the mid high 80s (2 hottest cores hit 92c) during a 10min loop of CB23. Will wait for the new block and liquid metal to go for 4.7 all core OC and 5.0 without HT. The timespy bench was run without ht, with ht it scores 16700.

Edit:

This will prob be the last config change for my main rig (unless I snag a cheap 3090, not going to lie I am a little jealous @Jedi Mind Trick lol). But I think I will start setting aside 50-100 bucks a paycheck so I can start saving for Sapphire Rapids - X, can't wait to have 16 of those p cores to play with. Hopefully by the we will now more info on RAM oc's and better selection.


----------



## anticommon

I bet you can per-core that baby to 4.9-5ghz on at least half the cores 😉


----------



## tbob22

anticommon said:


> I bet you can per-core that baby to 4.9-5ghz on at least half the cores 😉


Yep, get each core around 90c under CB load using voltage offsets, using XTU makes it much quicker. That's the only way I was able to get 4.9ghz on some cores on air with the 7920x (didn't push the 7960x quite as far). I woudn't be surprised if that 9980xe could hit 5ghz+ on the favored cores using offsets.


----------



## gtz

anticommon said:


> I bet you can per-core that baby to 4.9-5ghz on at least half the cores 😉





tbob22 said:


> Yep, get each core around 90c under CB load using voltage offsets, using XTU makes it much quicker. That's the only way I was able to get 4.9ghz on some cores on air with the 7920x (didn't push the 7960x quite as far). I woudn't be surprised if that 9980xe could hit 5ghz+ on the favored cores using offsets.


If I can't get a 4.7Ghz all core with the new block and liquid metal I will think of doing it. If anything can keep me entertained until the new block arrives. Last time I did per core was with my 7940X when I discovered X299.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> If I can't get a 4.7Ghz all core with the new block and liquid metal I will think of doing it. If anything can keep me entertained until the new block arrives. Last time I did per core was with my 7940X when I discovered X299.


Yeah, can probably get a bit more performance by getting the cores within a few degrees.

I guess I got pretty lucky on both my chips, mesh runs 32 at 1.125v fully stable. I noticed on the Gigabyte board 32 wasn't stable even at 1.2v so had to drop it to 30, but was able to drop the voltage down to 1.1v.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, can probably get a bit more performance by getting the cores within a few degrees.
> 
> I guess I got pretty lucky on both my chips, mesh runs 32 at 1.125v fully stable. I noticed on the Gigabyte board 32 wasn't stable even at 1.2v so had to drop it to 30, but was able to drop the voltage down to 1.1v.


32 @ 1.125 is good.

The 7920X could do 32 and the 7960X could do 31.

But like I mentioned earlier only my original 9980XE could do 33. With 1.3 on the mesh voltage it would boot on 34 and run benchmarks (50/50 chance it would crash).


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> 32 @ 1.125 is good.
> 
> The 7920X could do 32 and the 7960X could do 31.
> 
> But like I mentioned earlier only my original 9980XE could do 33. With 1.3 on the mesh voltage it would boot on 34 and run benchmarks (50/50 chance it would crash).


Yeah, I was surprised at the board differences. The MSI is 2 years newer, I have a feeling they didn't want to make the same mistake as the first gen x299 boards and used better power delivery, possibly 90a stages like the X299 Creator. Also much better cooling, VRM barely breaks 60c under load.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised at the board differences. The MSI is 2 years newer, I have a feeling they didn't want to make the same mistake as the first gen x299 boards and used better power delivery, possibly 90a stages like the X299 Creator. Also much better cooling, VRM barely breaks 60c under load.


You know MSI was probably the only X299 board maker I never tried. I think they stopped production way before everybody else. You never see them in open box deals on Amazon and rarely see them cheap on eBay. Tried 4 EVGA (2 FTW-K, 1 Micro2, 1 Dark that never posted), 2 Gigabyte (UD4 Pro, X299X Master which I might return), 1 ASRock (Taichi CLX, put this one thru the ringer), 3 Asus (Strix, Deluxe II, Extreme Encore).

I am however a big fan of MSI budget B550 boards, never let me down.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> You know MSI was probably the only X299 board maker I never tried. I think they stopped production way before everybody else. You never see them in open box deals on Amazon and rarely see them cheap on eBay. Tried 4 EVGA (2 FTW-K, 1 Micro2, 1 Dark that never posted), 2 Gigabyte (UD4 Pro, X299X Master which I might return), 1 ASRock (Taichi CLX, put this one thru the ringer), 3 Asus (Strix, Deluxe II, Extreme Encore).
> 
> I am however a big fan of MSI budget B550 boards, never let me down.


Well they did that refresh with Cascade Lake release in 2019, that's what this x299 Pro is from. Not sure how popular they are but it seems solid. I do miss the Asus bios of my old X79 Deluxe though, so streamlined. 10 sata ports and 20 usb ports were nice too but I never used anywhere near that many.

I really like my B450I, it's one of the few B450 ITX boards that could actually handle a 3950x/5950x _(Proper 6 phase 60a)_.


----------



## gtz

Well guys, I decided to actually start digging on what I can do to stabilize the mesh. After re reading tbob22 comment on max mesh frequency being different on each board had me thinking. The 9980XE I had only let me top out around 30 on my old strix, on the Taichi it was 33. Even the the 9940X on the master I had it running at 31, but 30 on the rampage (thought maybe the instability would show up eventually on the rampage). I never knew it was tied to VCCSIO voltage, some boards on auto increase to compensate. The Rampage stays at .9, now that I bumped VCCSIO to 1.1 I now have 31 stable. VCCSIO at 1.1 and mesh voltage at 1.125, 31 is stable.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Well guys, I decided to actually start digging on what I can do to stabilize the mesh. After re reading tbob22 comment on max mesh frequency being different on each board had me thinking. The 9980XE I had only let me top out around 30 on my old strix, on the Taichi it was 33. Even the the 9940X on the master I had it running at 31, but 30 on the rampage (thought maybe the instability would show up eventually on the rampage). I never knew it was tied to VCCSIO voltage, some boards on auto increase to compensate. The Rampage stays at .9, now that I bumped VCCSIO to 1.1 I now have 31 stable. VCCSIO at 1.1 and mesh voltage at 1.125, 31 is stable.


I get 32 on a 10980XE with an R6EE and have run it as high as 36. I backed off because shooting the juice to get 36 ran up the package temp too much. 32 and my package temp stays dead even with my hottest core instead of 6C higher. The mesh also has an effect on ram OC, at least thats how it worked out for me. Too low and I can't OC the ram for diddley same with too high. 32 gets me 3600 CL15 on a kit with an XMP of 3600 CL18. Don't know why but ram wont top 3600 even with a 3800 CL19 kit at XMP. I can drop that kit back to 3600 CL16 and it works fine. I guess some of it is the fact I'm using 8 stick kits. Probably get better results with 4 sticks but I hate empty slots, LOL. I'm good getting 110 MB/s read, 101 MB/S write, 105 MB/S Copy with latency of 50 not even messing with tertiary timings.


----------



## gtz

JustinThyme said:


> I get 32 on a 10980XE with an R6EE and have run it as high as 36. I backed off because shooting the juice to get 36 ran up the package temp too much. 32 and my package temp stays dead even with my hottest core instead of 6C higher. The mesh also has an effect on ram OC, at least thats how it worked out for me. Too low and I can't OC the ram for diddley same with too high. 32 gets me 3600 CL15 on a kit with an XMP of 3600 CL18. Don't know why but ram wont top 3600 even with a 3800 CL19 kit at XMP. I can drop that kit back to 3600 CL16 and it works fine. I guess some of it is the fact I'm using 8 stick kits. Probably get better results with 4 sticks but I hate empty slots, LOL. I'm good getting 110 MB/s read, 101 MB/S write, 105 MB/S Copy with latency of 50 not even messing with tertiary timings.


Actually it worked the opposite for me, still need to figure out some things. But raising the mesh to 31 increasing the voltages made my 3800CL14 oc unstable. I'm running 64GB dual rank b die and currently stabilized 3600CL14 again. Will try to stabilize 3800 CL14 again tomorrow, just loved seeing the sub 50ns (49.8 but still lol) on Aida.

Also your tip about sfc scannow was a life saver, no quicker way to screw up an OS than mesh and RAM OC's.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> Actually it worked the opposite for me, still need to figure out some things. But raising the mesh to 31 increasing the voltages made my 3800CL14 oc unstable. I'm running 64GB dual rank b die and currently stabilized 3600CL14 again. Will try to stabilize 3800 CL14 again tomorrow, just loved seeing the sub 50ns (49.8 but still lol) on Aida.
> 
> Also your tip about sfc scannow was a life saver, no quicker way to screw up an OS than mesh and RAM OC's.


Yeah the sfc /scannow works wonders most of the time. Every now and then it will spit out that there were some errors it could not fix and you have to resort to .......

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## gtz

I think I am going to swear off ebay from now on, I understand they offer great buyer protection but the hassle of opening the case and getting your money back. The Heatkiller block arrived, below is the listing. Tell me if I'm off track.











The person has it listed as new and has it described as great condition like new. First problem the seller has the model number listed as 18008. That is a model for the pro acetal version, I received 18007. That corresponds to the Basic version (only 2-3 degree difference from what I have seen in reviews). Then I open it and this thing is rough, decided to take a peak thru the holes and it is a dirty mofo. Now I know I can take it apart and clean it and be good to go but the seller listed it in great like new (or new). Plus it is not the pro version, if I wanted the basic I would have bought one from titanrig for 57 bucks.



















Sorry just had to vent, I did not even email the buyer. Just open a return.


----------



## gtz

They guy replied and agreed on a refund.










But anyway it sounds like me and mister barrow will keep on trucking. I am perfectly fine with 4.6, if I see a optimus or ek magnitude block on sale I will jump on them (or another heatkiller IV for around 60ish). I cant see myself paying 200 for those blocks, even though they are considered the best.

I also managed to stabilize 3733 CL14 with 31 on the mesh. 3800 is no longer stable, seems like it is too much of a stain to do both. But I am getting better performance with 3733 with 31mesh vs 3800 with 30. Got sub 50ns stable again, will also start on stabilizing my non HT clocks. Maybe 4.9 is doable.


----------



## JustinThyme

gtz said:


> I think I am going to swear off ebay from now on, I understand they offer great buyer protection but the hassle of opening the case and getting your money back. The Heatkiller block arrived, below is the listing. Tell me if I'm off track.
> 
> View attachment 2531816
> 
> 
> 
> The person has it listed as new and has it described as great condition like new. First problem the seller has the model number listed as 18008. That is a model for the pro acetal version, I received 18007. That corresponds to the Basic version (only 2-3 degree difference from what I have seen in reviews). Then I open it and this thing is rough, decided to take a peak thru the holes and it is a dirty mofo. Now I know I can take it apart and clean it and be good to go but the seller listed it in great like new (or new). Plus it is not the pro version, if I wanted the basic I would have bought one from titanrig for 57 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 2531817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531818
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to vent, I did not even email the buyer. Just open a return.


Nothing close to new about that. I dont know which is worse, the gouges in the top or the crud in the fins or boogered up threads. 
How's he gonna list as new then "only selling because of upgrade" 
I but some things from fleabay but only from high rated sellers with a lot of transactions. 
I have one in the box in the basement that I used for like two years that looks like new. Even then I wouldnt list it as new if I were to sell it on fleabay. Maybe used in excellent condition.


----------



## tbob22

10920x for $150? Tempting...

@gtz I think this is your board? Maybe they fixed it or it's just going to kill someones chip.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> 10920x for $150? Tempting...
> 
> @gtz I think this is your board? Maybe they fixed it or it's just going to kill someones chip.


Hell yeah a 10920X for 150 is a great price, also thing to consider 10000 series runs 10-15 degrees cooler compared to it 7000 series brothers. And you get official 256GB ram support and 4 more PCIe lanes

Damn dude you are good, yeah they bought it. Octahex bought it. Maybe they did repair it. Or maybe they tested a CPU and it posted. This board killed my 7960X so be careful. The 7960X did not post in any of my X299 boards. I was to scared to try out another CPU. I tried to source a cheap 7800X but though it was not worth the hassle.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> Hell yeah a 10920X for 150 is a great price, also thing to consider 10000 series runs 10-15 degrees cooler compared to it 7000 series brothers. And you get official 256GB ram support and 4 more PCIe lanes
> 
> Damn dude you are good, yeah they bought it. Octahex bought it. Maybe they did repair it. Or maybe they tested a CPU and it posted. This board killed my 7960X so be careful. The 7960X did not post in any of my X299 boards. I was to scared to try out another CPU. I tried to source a cheap 7800X but though it was not worth the hassle.


Someone else snagged the 10920x, I honestly don't need more stuff .

If I can find another board for sub $100 I'll consider another chip though guessing with 12th gen there will be more lower prices like that. My aging dual x5670 rig could use an upgrade, although it is fine my uses right now.

Yeah, just noticed how shiny/oily it looked from that WD40 cleaning.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Someone else snagged the 10920x, I honestly don't need more stuff .
> 
> If I can find another board for sub $100 I'll consider another chip though guessing with 12th gen there will be more lower prices like that. My aging dual x5670 rig could use an upgrade, although it is fine my uses right now.
> 
> Yeah, just noticed how shiny/oily it looked from that WD40 cleaning.


I did leave it shiny lol. They also bought the 7960X, don't see it in there history so probably decided not to sell that.


----------



## gtz

Decided to go ahead and use liquid metal between the IHS and block, dropped temps around 10-11c. This allowed me to do 4.7 all core @ 1.215 volts. Hottest cores after stress get to low 90s, kinda happy. Very impressed by the cooling power these dual 420 rads have (including the 6900XT in the same loop). At 4.7 the CPU sucks 410 watts, she is a hungry little thing but I love her. Below are some new benches at 4.7.




























So this past week we have been having spring/summer temps, today is 86f. Last week were 30-50f, hopefully when cold weather rolls back around I should be able to shoot for 4.8 winter all core.

Guys also the rampage encore is an amazing board, I have always been of the mindset of x is good enough. Still cant believe I snagged it for 280.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Well guys, I decided to actually start digging on what I can do to stabilize the mesh. After re reading tbob22 comment on max mesh frequency being different on each board had me thinking. The 9980XE I had only let me top out around 30 on my old strix, on the Taichi it was 33. Even the the 9940X on the master I had it running at 31, but 30 on the rampage (thought maybe the instability would show up eventually on the rampage). I never knew it was tied to VCCSIO voltage, some boards on auto increase to compensate. The Rampage stays at .9, now that I bumped VCCSIO to 1.1 I now have 31 stable. VCCSIO at 1.1 and mesh voltage at 1.125, 31 is stable.


Totally forgot to post that lol. I run mesh voltage at 1.15 and vccsio at 1.12 and 33 mesh


----------



## JustinThyme

I can get the mesh on 1090XE up to 36 but the package temp gets a bit toasty. Run in 24x7 at 32.


----------



## D-EJ915

luumi posted a memory oc video for his 3175x, makes me want to pull mine out and see if they respond the same way lol.


----------



## gtz

D-EJ915 said:


> luumi posted a memory oc video for his 3175x, makes me want to pull mine out and see if they respond the same way lol.


Do it, would love to see more results.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Posting to sub to the thread. Was planning on skipping x299 but the death of my x99 board prompted me to get a used rampage vi omega. Anyhow, look forward to reading and learning in this thread.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Dagamus NM said:


> Posting to sub to the thread. Was planning on skipping x299 but the death of my x99 board prompted me to get a used rampage vi omega. Anyhow, look forward to reading and learning in this thread.


If you need any help just ask. It's a super fun platform just make sure you get some bdie


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Posting to sub to the thread. Was planning on skipping x299 but the death of my x99 board prompted me to get a used rampage vi omega. Anyhow, look forward to reading and learning in this thread.


You picked a great board, you will have a lot of fun on this platform. Like o1dschoo1 said, it is a super fun platform. What chip did you end up getting?

According to your sig you have a very capable water-cooling system and already have some b die (3200 CL14). Just post when you get the new gear and we will help.

Also on my end I found some cheap bdie, 32GB for 100 bucks. Can't go wrong with that price, will try to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Dagamus NM

o1dschoo1 said:


> If you need any help just ask. It's a super fun platform just make sure you get some bdie


Thank you sir. I have a solid memory kit. Not the fastest but plenty for my needs. I look forward to getting to know the ins and outs of this platform.



gtz said:


> You picked a great board, you will have a lot of fun on this platform. Like o1dschoo1 said, it is a super fun platform. What chip did you end up getting?
> 
> According to your sig you have a very capable water-cooling system and already have some b die (3200 CL14). Just post when you get the new gear and we will help.
> 
> Also on my end I found some cheap bdie, 32GB for 100 bucks. Can't go wrong with that price, will try to pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2532806


Nicely. I do really like this memory and the way it looks. I picked up a lapped 7940x that has liquid metal TIM applied under the IHS. Looks to have pretty good performance from what I have seen. Enough of a bump from my 6950x to make it worth the hassle. 4 additional cores that run a good deal faster than these broadwell ones do. I ran the 6950x at 4.0GHz stable. It would be nice to get 4.6 out of these skylake cores.

I am surprised at how many generations of chips there are for x299. I searched online to see if there is a replacement for x299 anytime soon and I didn't see anything.

One thing that is surprising about x299 is that the newer processors for it managed to squeeze an additional 4 PCIe lanes with the same number of contacts between the board and processor.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Dagamus NM said:


> Thank you sir. I have a solid memory kit. Not the fastest but plenty for my needs. I look forward to getting to know the ins and outs of this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely. I do really like this memory and the way it looks. I picked up a lapped 7940x that has liquid metal TIM applied under the IHS. Looks to have pretty good performance from what I have seen. Enough of a bump from my 6950x to make it worth the hassle. 4 additional cores that run a good deal faster than these broadwell ones do. I ran the 6950x at 4.0GHz stable. It would be nice to get 4.6 out of these skylake cores.
> 
> I am surprised at how many generations of chips there are for x299. I searched online to see if there is a replacement for x299 anytime soon and I didn't see anything.
> 
> One thing that is surprising about x299 is that the newer processors for it managed to squeeze an additional 4 PCIe lanes with the same number of contacts between the board and processor.


The trick to this platform is run your cache voltage at 1.15 and shoot for 3000-3300 mesh clocks. Clock your ram as high as possible aka 36-3800 cl14 or 4k cl15 and let her rip. You can come really close to Ryzen 5000 performance if you set it up right.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@Dagamus NM enjoy em! That omega board was by far the coolest board I ever owned. I don’t recall seeing much any news about the next HEDT stuff.

I agree with @o1dschoo1 that the perf is VERY close to 5x00X performance when tuned. GTZ’s setup is probably better than mine. Probably would have been more keen on keeping that X299 stuff, but spending $$$ on a graphics card was not something I had planned on doing.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> @Dagamus NM enjoy em! That omega board was by far the coolest board I ever owned. I don’t recall seeing much any news about the next HEDT stuff.
> 
> I agree with @o1dschoo1 that the perf is VERY close to 5x00X performance when tuned. GTZ’s setup is probably better than mine. Probably would have been more keen on keeping that X299 stuff, but spending $$$ on a graphics card was not something I had planned on doing.


What GPU did you get? I gave up on getting a new GPU and am just continuing with my Titan XPs. :/



o1dschoo1 said:


> The trick to this platform is run your cache voltage at 1.15 and shoot for 3000-3300 mesh clocks. Clock your ram as high as possible aka 36-3800 cl14 or 4k cl15 and let her rip. You can come really close to Ryzen 5000 performance if you set it up right.


I guess I will start looking at the bios screens so I know what goes where while I await the arrival.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Dagamus NM said:


> What GPU did you get? I gave up on getting a new GPU and am just continuing with my Titan XPs. :/
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will start looking at the bios screens so I know what goes where while I await the arrival.


3090FE from BestBuy. I really wanted a 6800xt/6900xt reference, but those things are like impossible to get from AMD (3080 just seems handicapped with “only” 10gb of vram moving forwards). 

I accidentally made the mistake of not changing my location at bestbuy and ordered it for pickup in Chicago (had dad grab it). Definitely rushed through ordering it (buy now, think later!).

Bestbuy seemingly has drops once a week on the nvidia cards. I ordered mine on a Thursday a few weeks back, seemed like there was another Friday two weeks ago, and again on Thursday last week.


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Thank you sir. I have a solid memory kit. Not the fastest but plenty for my needs. I look forward to getting to know the ins and outs of this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely. I do really like this memory and the way it looks. I picked up a lapped 7940x that has liquid metal TIM applied under the IHS. Looks to have pretty good performance from what I have seen. Enough of a bump from my 6950x to make it worth the hassle. 4 additional cores that run a good deal faster than these broadwell ones do. I ran the 6950x at 4.0GHz stable. It would be nice to get 4.6 out of these skylake cores.
> 
> I am surprised at how many generations of chips there are for x299. I searched online to see if there is a replacement for x299 anytime soon and I didn't see anything.
> 
> One thing that is surprising about x299 is that the newer processors for it managed to squeeze an additional 4 PCIe lanes with the same number of contacts between the board and processor.


Rumor has it the X299 successor Sapphire Rapids X launches late next year.

You will have fun pushing that 7940X, especially already dellided. If cooling is not an issue should be able to do 5.0Ghz, my 9940X did 4.95 on dual 420mm rads.

I think you will be limited on your memory, I think 8 dual rank 16GB sticks might be to much for the memory controller. But I think with tweaking you should be able to get to 3466-3600. Hopefully somebody with 128GB on there system can chime in, the 10980XE thread also has a lot of good info.

But a few tips

Mesh overclocking, around 1.1 VCCSIO and 1.1-1.2 on mesh voltage. That will let you clock the mesh between 30-33. You can increase the voltages for higher speeds but get a higher heat output.

Core overclocking, super simple. With my 9980XE at 4.7 I need 1.215 vcore, when I had my 9940X at 4.95 I was running 1.3 vcore.

Memory overclocking, uncore voltage runs at a offset. I read a lot of reviews and most all (including buildzoid) list +.600 maximum safe zone. I try to stay around + .400, currently at +.325 for 3733 CL14. Since you are running be die 1.5 volts is safe, just keep them sticks cool. 

You have a very capable cooling system, so I doubt temps will be an issue for you.



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 3090FE from BestBuy. I really wanted a 6800xt/6900xt reference, but those things are like impossible to get from AMD (3080 just seems handicapped with “only” 10gb of vram moving forwards).
> 
> I accidentally made the mistake of not changing my location at bestbuy and ordered it for pickup in Chicago (had dad grab it). Definitely rushed through ordering it (buy now, think later!).
> 
> Bestbuy seemingly has drops once a week on the nvidia cards. I ordered mine on a Thursday a few weeks back, seemed like there was another Friday two weeks ago, and again on Thursday last week.


Trust me in this day of age, buy now think later is the only way. Wait an extra second and it is out of stock.

I did that with a 3080Ti I bought a few weeks back.










1500 for a 3080Ti is technically not bad, I saw it and purchased it. Luckily I knew someone who needed a high end GPU, just flipped it for 50 bucks. I wanted to test it but wanted to sell it to the guy new.


----------



## gtz

I decided to run Cinebench 23 to compare some Alder Lake numbers. Nobody really benches CB15 or CB20.










Here is a 12900K with a 5.1 P cores and 4.2 E cores.










Alder Lake is very impressive, I am waiting for winter to arrive but I doubt a 4.8Ghz 9980XE can beat it in multi core.


----------



## tbob22

Dagamus NM said:


> I am surprised at how many generations of chips there are for x299. I searched online to see if there is a replacement for x299 anytime soon and I didn't see anything.
> 
> One thing that is surprising about x299 is that the newer processors for it managed to squeeze an additional 4 PCIe lanes with the same number of contacts between the board and processor.


I mean they are nearly the same chips, 9/10 are better bin, soldered with a couple of extra features _(like PCIe lanes/more cache)._

I guess I miss back when we saw at least one solid IPC jump on HEDT platforms_ (x58,x79,x99 all had at least two proper generations)._

Would have been nice to see rocket lake on x299, but I guess it would have likely lacked PCI-E Gen 4, although x79 / Sandy Bridge-E released with Gen 2 and unofficially supported Gen 3 later.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> I mean they are nearly the same chips, 9/10 are better bin, soldered with a couple of extra features _(like PCIe lanes/more cache)._
> 
> I guess I miss back when we saw at least one solid IPC jump on HEDT platforms_ (x58,x79,x99 all had at least two proper generations)._
> 
> Would have been nice to see rocket lake on x299, but I guess it would have likely lacked PCI-E Gen 4, although x79 / Sandy Bridge-E released with Gen 2 and unofficially supported Gen 3 later.


Man I would have loved a rocket lake 11980XE. Even if it was 16 cores.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> 1500 for a 3080Ti is technically not bad, I saw it and purchased it. Luckily I knew someone who needed a high end GPU, just flipped it for 50 bucks. I wanted to test it but wanted to sell it to the guy new.


The world we now live in, it's crazy to me that $1500 for a high end GPU is normal now . Still waiting for a ~$500-600 upgrade from my 1080ti, maybe another 5 years?


----------



## D-EJ915

Dagamus NM said:


> Thank you sir. I have a solid memory kit. Not the fastest but plenty for my needs. I look forward to getting to know the ins and outs of this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely. I do really like this memory and the way it looks. I picked up a lapped 7940x that has liquid metal TIM applied under the IHS. Looks to have pretty good performance from what I have seen. Enough of a bump from my 6950x to make it worth the hassle. 4 additional cores that run a good deal faster than these broadwell ones do. I ran the 6950x at 4.0GHz stable. It would be nice to get 4.6 out of these skylake cores.
> 
> I am surprised at how many generations of chips there are for x299. I searched online to see if there is a replacement for x299 anytime soon and I didn't see anything.
> 
> One thing that is surprising about x299 is that the newer processors for it managed to squeeze an additional 4 PCIe lanes with the same number of contacts between the board and processor.


omega board kind of hates the revision 1 PCB memory stocks or at least my team xtreem ones, works much better with revision 2 pcb.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

tbob22 said:


> The world we now live in, it's crazy to me that *$1500 for a high end GPU is normal now* . Still waiting for a ~$500-600 upgrade from my 1080ti, maybe another 5 years?


🔫

Hopefully when Eth goes POS and people start unloading cards, you can pick up a decent upgrade for pennies on the dollar. Hoping some other garbage alt-coin doesn't take its place!

Man, RKL on X299 would have been amazing especially if there were certain boards (like the X299 II style boards from ASUS) that supported PCIe 4 out of the box/with a bios update. I know I have a Z68 board that supports PCIe 3 when using an Ivy Bridge CPU (not sure why it wasn't just a Z77 board, but 🤷).

Just thinking about 44+ lanes of PCIe4 for makes me sad that X570 only has ~24 and B550/Z490/Z590 only had 20. I know they got creative with their bifucation to get more m2 pcie4 slots, but that isn't the same. Shame that TR was so dang expensive.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 🔫
> 
> Hopefully when Eth goes POS and people start unloading cards, you can pick up a decent upgrade for pennies on the dollar. Hoping some other garbage alt-coin doesn't take its place!
> 
> Man, RKL on X299 would have been amazing especially if there were certain boards (like the X299 II style boards from ASUS) that supported PCIe 4 out of the box/with a bios update. I know I have a Z68 board that supports PCIe 3 when using an Ivy Bridge CPU (not sure why it wasn't just a Z77 board, but 🤷).
> 
> Just thinking about 44+ lanes of PCIe4 for makes me sad that X570 only has ~24 and B550/Z490/Z590 only had 20. I know they got creative with their bifucation to get more m2 pcie4 slots, but that isn't the same. Shame that TR was so dang expensive.


It already has. Raven will be what that hashing power turns to as well as a bunch of other 5h7tcoins.

I really hope to get a 3090 to replace this pair of Titan XPs. Otherwise it looks like I am waiting until the next gen.


----------



## tbob22

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> 🔫
> 
> Hopefully when Eth goes POS and people start unloading cards, you can pick up a decent upgrade for pennies on the dollar. Hoping some other garbage alt-coin doesn't take its place!
> 
> Man, RKL on X299 would have been amazing especially if there were certain boards (like the X299 II style boards from ASUS) that supported PCIe 4 out of the box/with a bios update. I know I have a Z68 board that supports PCIe 3 when using an Ivy Bridge CPU (not sure why it wasn't just a Z77 board, but 🤷).


Yep, I know there has been talk about eth going POS for a couple of years now, kept getting pushed back.

Yeah, I first bought my x79 Deluxe and paired it with a E5-1650 v1 (Sandy-E), PCI-E Gen 3 worked just fine even though it wasn't officially supported. Of course going to the 1680v2 (Ivy-E) a few years later meant it was officially supported but I didn't notice any difference in speeds with my 960 EVO. The x79 Deluxe also supported NVMe boot using a PCI-E to m.2 adapter.


----------



## o1dschoo1

tbob22 said:


> Yep, I know there has been talk about eth going POS for a couple of years now, kept getting pushed back.
> 
> Yeah, I first bought my x79 Deluxe and paired it with a E5-1650 v1 (Sandy-E), PCI-E Gen 3 worked just fine even though it wasn't officially supported. Of course going to the 1680v2 (Ivy-E) a few years later meant it was officially supported but I didn't notice any difference in speeds with my 960 EVO. The x79 Deluxe also supported NVMe boot using a PCI-E to m.2 adapter.


There's actually modified bioses for the Asus X79 line to support full pcie m.2 with adapters and bifurcation


----------



## tbob22

o1dschoo1 said:


> There's actually modified bioses for the Asus X79 line to support full pcie m.2 with adapters and bifurcation


Yep, I remember seeing that on Win-Raid, I was going to buy a 4x adapter and try the modded bios but ended up using the SSD's elsewhere.


----------



## gtz

Some interesting info on HEDT, mostly rumors at this point but this dude is usually spot on.

Points of interest:

TRX40 might not get Threadripper 5000 series (Enthusiast)

Threadripper Pro (WRX80) will get 5000 series (Professional) 

Intel working on both enthusiast and professional platforms similar to what AMD currently has with TRX40 and WRX80, launching mid-late 2022.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Damn, that kinda sucks. TRX40 with Zen 3 would have been pretty nice. PCIe 4 for days.

the more I look at Z690, the more interesting it seems though.


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Damn, that kinda sucks. TRX40 with Zen 3 would have been pretty nice. PCIe 4 for days.
> 
> the more I look at Z690, the more interesting it seems though.


Z690 in my opinion is very impressive. The only reason why I don't switch platforms (even though I love X299) is the lack of high end DDR4 boards. Or if DDR5 was readily available, its easy to get the chip, both amazon and antonline have the 12900K (F) close to MSRP.


----------



## tbob22

gtz said:


> TRX40 might not get Threadripper 5000 series (Enthusiast)


Yeah, that's sad if not. That would mean TRX40 only gets one generation, even worse than X299, at least X299 did get some features/clock bumps.

I was already feeling for those that bought into high end TR4 boards and didn't get 3rd gen TR.

Kind of funny as there are quite a few x370 boards that can run 5000 series chips without issue after crossflashing, similar story to z170/270/390.

A nicer way to handle all that would have been to push out a beta bios for certain boards especially those with better power delivery, but gotta sell those new boards .


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, that's sad if not. That would mean TRX40 only gets one generation, even worse than X299, at least X299 did get some features/clock bumps.
> 
> I was already feeling for those that bought into high end TR4 boards and didn't get 3rd gen TR.
> 
> Kind of funny as there are quite a few x370 boards that can run 5000 series chips without issue after crossflashing, similar story to z170/270/390.
> 
> A nicer way to handle all that would have been to push out a beta bios for certain boards especially those with better power delivery, but gotta sell those new boards .


You know I was a little irked when AMD ditched X399, but since they released the 3950X on AM4 for 750 I did not feel as burned. Also got 2 generations 1000/2000 series.

But I hope AMD does not abandon TRX40, only one gen is not good.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Getting there. I will leak test tonight and flush out fluid.

pretty stoked to get this up and running. Tweaking with a cpu that can actually handle the memory unlike the broadwell/haswell CPUs. They would do XMP but couldn’t really tweak them much beyond that.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Dagamus NM said:


> Getting there. I will leak test tonight and flush out fluid.
> 
> pretty stoked to get this up and running. Tweaking with a cpu that can actually handle the memory unlike the broadwell/haswell CPUs. They would do XMP but couldn’t really tweak them much beyond that.
> View attachment 2533944
> 
> View attachment 2533943


Man, that’s a nice case!!


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Getting there. I will leak test tonight and flush out fluid.
> 
> pretty stoked to get this up and running. Tweaking with a cpu that can actually handle the memory unlike the broadwell/haswell CPUs. They would do XMP but couldn’t really tweak them much beyond that.
> View attachment 2533944
> 
> View attachment 2533943


Very nice build and very nice kitchen.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

gtz said:


> Very nice build and very nice kitchen.


Didn't even notice (was on mobile), that is a nice kitchen!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Dagamus NM said:


> Getting there. I will leak test tonight and flush out fluid.
> 
> pretty stoked to get this up and running. Tweaking with a cpu that can actually handle the memory unlike the broadwell/haswell CPUs. They would do XMP but couldn’t really tweak them much beyond that.
> View attachment 2533944
> 
> View attachment 2533943


Awesome looking build bud! 👍


----------



## gtz

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Didn't even notice (was on mobile), that is a nice kitchen!


The homeowner in me always looks lol. Appliances look great too, love the range.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Im sure the wife loves the “mess” in the kitchen. 😄


----------



## Dagamus NM

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Man, that’s a nice case!!


Thank you. I was very fortunate to be able to pick up a pair of them before they closed up shop. Drilling holes in the case gives me serious anxiety. I have drilled four holes in each case to mount the large reservoirs. Definitely measure twice and drill once.



gtz said:


> Very nice build and very nice kitchen.


Thank you. We built it three years ago. Kitchen is one of my favorite Parts



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Didn't even notice (was on mobile), that is a nice kitchen!


Thank You 



MrTOOSHORT said:


> Awesome looking build bud! 👍


Thank you MrTOOSHORT



gtz said:


> The homeowner in me always looks lol. Appliances look great too, love the range.


Thank you. Building the house was hard as the price of raw materials shot up early 2018. Didn’t get the appliances we had originally planned for
But not bad.


MrTOOSHORT said:


> Im sure the wife loves the “mess” in the kitchen. 😄


I wanted to do it this weekend but we had to make tamales for the holidays. So she got to have her mess all weekend. I helped. But yeah, about 30 hours in and she is already asking how much longer it is going to be there. As long as it is all picked up by Wednesday evening I am good. Lol


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Thank you. I was very fortunate to be able to pick up a pair of them before they closed up shop. Drilling holes in the case gives me serious anxiety. I have drilled four holes in each case to mount the large reservoirs. Definitely measure twice and drill once.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We built it three years ago. Kitchen is one of my favorite Parts
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MrTOOSHORT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Building the house was hard as the price of raw materials shot up early 2018. Didn’t get the appliances we had originally planned for
> But not bad.
> 
> 
> I wanted to do it this weekend but we had to make tamales for the holidays. So she got to have her mess all weekend. I helped. But yeah, about 30 hours in and she is already asking how much longer it is going to be there. As long as it is all picked up by Wednesday evening I am good. Lol


I bet you you weren't expecting us commenting about your kitchen when you posted a pic of your computer lol.

Seriously though very nice build, let us know how it goes on your overclocking adventures. Just curious how far you can can push 128GB of ram.


----------



## Dagamus NM

gtz said:


> I bet you you weren't expecting us commenting about your kitchen when you posted a pic of your computer lol.
> 
> Seriously though very nice build, let us know how it goes on your overclocking adventures. Just curious how far you can can push 128GB of ram.


No, I certainly wasn't lol. Thank you. I am very curious to see how the memory controller handles it. I never really pushed it past XMP on x99. The few times I toyed with it at all it just crashed. But the 6950X was stable at 4.0GHz with the memory at 32 on auto. The 5960x with the identical memory runs at 4.2GHz. My other 5960X is running the 128gb c15 kit which apparently is B Die as well also at 4.2.

I will have to make sense of the memory settings here. I think for the c15 kit I had to add a slight positive offset to the memory and tweak some other setting. It has been mining for over a month without a shutdown. So not bad. That is on the Rampage V Extreme whereas the other two are edition 10s.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well I made the deadline to clear out the kitchen. Plugged it in and turned it on. Booted right up with zero issues. Needed to install drivers and updates but good so far. Won't have time to tune anything until later on, but set it for fall colors and let it mine/heat the living room until I can get to that. Iphone picture doesn't capture it well but the base color is a brownish orange color with yellow orange effects. Just waiting on a cable to be delivered today to put the LED midplate that covers the PSU and some of the cables. Should look pretty good at that point.


----------



## gtz

I decided to put my system thru its paces these last two days. Stressed tested everything at once, ran a gpu stress test on loop in the background to stress the GPU while I ran OCCT, GSAT, TM5, AIDA and many more. All this with the panel on to simulate worst case. Had to bring my OC's back down to earth since the heat was starting to build up, but I can say that I am fully stable. Dropped the OC on the CPU back to 4.6 and mesh still at 3.1, 4.7 was too hot with the the GPU running maxed out in the background. With Cinebench23 running on loop and gpu maxed out the cores ran 95-105C (which after 20 mins still ran flawlessly, even with cores in the mid 100s). RAM OC of 3800CL14 passed memtest and TM5, but that only stresses the sticks themselves. First time I used both OCCT for memory and failed within mins, same for GSAT. I think if it was not in a hot box environment with the GPU still being stressed at the same time it might have passed but I don't normally run with the panel off and a fan blowing over the sticks. So my new stable RAM is 3733 CL15, this allowed to drop the voltage considerable (1.475-1.5 3800CL14 14 14 30 TRFC300 TRRD 4 TRRDL 4 TFAW 16 TREFI maxed vs 1.375 3733 CL15 15 15 35 TRFC 380 TRRD 6 TRRDL 6 TFAW 24 TREFI 22000). The primaries being at CL14 at 3800 requires a large voltage step, and both TRFC and TREFI play a major role in heat. Dropping TREFI down by 10000 and raising TRFC by 80 saved my around 8-10C on the sticks, this might be because they are dual rank but doing that saved me a lot a heat. Aida suffered around 1.5ns in latency, not horrible. Now instead on sub 50ns, I am around mid 51ns.

But yeah final OC numbers, stable in the worst case scenario heat wise.


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> I decided to put my system thru its paces these last two days. Stressed tested everything at once, ran a gpu stress test on loop in the background to stress the GPU while I ran OCCT, GSAT, TM5, AIDA and many more. All this with the panel on to simulate worst case. Had to bring my OC's back down to earth since the heat was starting to build up, but I can say that I am fully stable. Dropped the OC on the CPU back to 4.6 and mesh still at 3.1, 4.7 was too hot with the the GPU running maxed out in the background. With Cinebench23 running on loop and gpu maxed out the cores ran 95-105C (which after 20 mins still ran flawlessly, even with cores in the mid 100s). RAM OC of 3800CL14 passed memtest and TM5, but that only stresses the sticks themselves. First time I used both OCCT for memory and failed within mins, same for GSAT. I think if it was not in a hot box environment with the GPU still being stressed at the same time it might have passed but I don't normally run with the panel off and a fan blowing over the sticks. So my new stable RAM is 3733 CL15, this allowed to drop the voltage considerable (1.475-1.5 3800CL14 14 14 30 TRFC300 TRRD 4 TRRDL 4 TFAW 16 TREFI maxed vs 1.375 3733 CL15 15 15 35 TRFC 380 TRRD 6 TRRDL 6 TFAW 24 TREFI 22000). The primaries being at CL14 at 3800 requires a large voltage step, and both TRFC and TREFI play a major role in heat. Dropping TREFI down by 10000 and raising TRFC by 80 saved my around 8-10C on the sticks, this might be because they are dual rank but doing that saved me a lot a heat. Aida suffered around 1.5ns in latency, not horrible. Now instead on sub 50ns, I am around mid 51ns.
> 
> But yeah final OC numbers, stable in the worst case scenario heat wise.


That maxed trefi will bite you in a hot environment. I've noticed when I back trefi down to like 20-22k I gain a ton of stability


----------



## Dagamus NM

Got the mid plate installed


----------



## o1dschoo1

For any of you guys wanting decent bdie cheap here you go. 100 bucks for a 2x8 cl19 4400 kit.


----------



## gtz

Just bought a new Heatkiller IV Pro for 40 bucks from titan rig!!!!


----------



## o1dschoo1

gtz said:


> Just bought a new Heatkiller IV Pro for 40 bucks from titan rig!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2536170


Woaaa that's a insane deal


----------



## gtz

o1dschoo1 said:


> Woaaa that's a insane deal


Yeah I saw it and jumped on it. I like checking in from time to time on there, because they really like to discount stuff. Same went when I bought both of my copper 420mm rads, 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I love how this is a HEDT thread focused on being thrifty. You guys impress me with your ways.


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> I love how this is a HEDT thread focused on being thrifty. You guys impress me with your ways.


That's what got me curious on this platform in the first place last year. 150ish (don't remember, but not bad) bucks for the strix and around 300ish for the 7940X. At the time when 5000 series Ryzen was oos and 3000 series went back to retail. I got hooked. Then @Jedi Mind Trick pointed out the deals that would pop out on Amazon warehouse. Back then it was possible to snag X299 boards for 60-120 bucks. Those are kinda rare now but still pop out every once and a while.

I might redo my setup soon. Just really want to pursue a higher all core clock. Might build my own MO-RA. Don't know, all I want is 5.0 all core on these 18 cores. Finally have the board that will be able to hold up, just need the cooling now.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Dagamus NM said:


> I love how this is a HEDT thread focused on being thrifty. You guys impress me with your ways.


Absolutely. I think I'm right at 1000 in with 2 x299 boards 4 CPUs and my b550 taichi and 3800xt.  The deals are out there just gotta look


----------



## gtz

Got the block in, it's brand freaking new!!!! Usually when Titanrig clearance something cheap it is open box.










I won't be installing it anytime soon. I will be redoing my setup setup soon, I want a new case with better airflow. I also want to purchase proper fans to see if I can get 4.7 or 4.8 daily. The cheapo RGB ones don't have the best CFM (30-40ish according to the specs). Case wise I'm thinking the Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2, this also gives be the option to add a third 360mm rad on the bottom. Giving me a total of 3 (dual 420mm and single 360).

I think with the upgraded block, additional rad, and proper airflow I should be able to do 4.8 daily.


----------



## stevegalaxius

Dagamus NM said:


> I love how this is a HEDT thread focused on being thrifty. You guys impress me with your ways.


I got a 7940x and the evga FTWK board earlier this year for $500, and I'm using a $30 deep cool neptwin air cooler. It can easily handle 12 cores at 4.5ghz, at 1.12v, with no avx2 offset, and i've been using that for like six months with no stability issues. Once I disabled the two bad cores on the die, I've been nothing but impressed at how cool it runs. I honestly want to get a 10980xe and see how far I can push it on a cheap air cooler - but they're a bit pricy and the lack of a 10960x (and the two space heater cores) kind of make me a bit concerned about how intel binned cascade lake.


----------



## gtz

stevegalaxius said:


> I got a 7940x and the evga FTWK board earlier this year for $500, and I'm using a $30 deep cool neptwin air cooler. It can easily handle 12 cores at 4.5ghz, at 1.12v, with no avx2 offset, and i've been using that for like six months with no stability issues. Once I disabled the two bad cores on the die, I've been nothing but impressed at how cool it runs. I honestly want to get a 10980xe and see how far I can push it on a cheap air cooler - but they're a bit pricy and the lack of a 10960x (and the two space heater cores) kind of make me a bit concerned about how intel binned cascade lake.


Cascade Lake are better binned in my opinion. I only have 2 10000 series as experience but both ran cooler then both 7000 and 9000 series. The 10920X I purchased for a client overclocked easy on a AIO (what got me into all this, I wonder if that person still has that system), now granted I did not now how to tweak X299 then since I only had it for a little bit. Also the 10980XE I purchased from gunslinger, that thing ran a cooler and lower voltage compared to either 9980XEs I have owned. 

Damn just realized how many damn X299 chips I have owned in a year. 7800X (2), 7920X, 7940X, 7960X (RIP), 9940X, 9980XE (2), 10980XE.


----------



## stevegalaxius

gtz said:


> Cascade Lake are better binned in my opinion. I only have 2 10000 series as experience but both ran cooler then both 7000 and 9000 series. The 10920X I purchased for a client overclocked easy on a AIO (what got me into all this, I wonder if that person still has that system), now granted I did not now how to tweak X299 then since I only had it for a little bit. Also the 10980XE I purchased from gunslinger, that thing ran a cooler and lower voltage compared to either 9980XEs I have owned.
> 
> Damn just realized how many damn X299 chips I have owned in a year. 7800X (2), 7920X, 7940X, 7960X (RIP), 9940X, 9980XE (2), 10980XE.


I had some serious issues getting this cpu to run at any reasonable level of performance due to thermal issues, like so bad that i couldn't get 4.3ghz with a -3 offset to not hit tjmax. Disabling the two cores that ran 10 degrees hotter than the rest fixed everything. I initially chocked up to bad cooler contact and then poor application of TIM under the IHS, but i've seen more than a few people mention that they have two bad cores on varying skylake and cascade lake cpus. It makes me wonder if that's just intel's binning since most threw beefy cooling solutions on their $1500 cpu and the whole point of the lineup was to sell people as many cores as they were willing to buy. Intel can be pretty shifty when it comes to that.

I just wonder if you can get the same massive thermal reduction that I experienced on skylake-x by disabling cores on cascade lake-x. How high can you bump the clocks if you only run the most efficient 12 cores on a 10980xe? Probably a waste of money at the current price but a newer platform will eventually come out.


----------



## gtz

stevegalaxius said:


> I had some serious issues getting this cpu to run at any reasonable level of performance due to thermal issues, like so bad that i couldn't get 4.3ghz with a -3 offset to not hit tjmax. Disabling the two cores that ran 10 degrees hotter than the rest fixed everything. I initially chocked up to bad cooler contact and then poor application of TIM under the IHS, but i've seen more than a few people mention that they have two bad cores on varying skylake and cascade lake cpus. It makes me wonder if that's just intel's binning since most threw beefy cooling solutions on their $1500 cpu and the whole point of the lineup was to sell people as many cores as they were willing to buy. Intel can be pretty shifty when it comes to that.
> 
> I just wonder if you can get the same massive thermal reduction that I experienced on skylake-x by disabling cores on cascade lake-x. How high can you bump the clocks if you only run the most efficient 12 cores on a 10980xe? Probably a waste of money at the current price but a newer platform will eventually come out.


Maybe there is something to gain. All 18 of my cores run within 10-12 degrees maxed out under heavy load. So if I disable my 83-85 c cores, I will still have the 80-83 core. 

I am honestly surprised X299 chips have stayed expensive, even after alder lake launch. eBay has the 9980XE and 10980XE at 800+. But honestly you can just get a 7000 series and delid it, they is one on eBay for 520. I'm sure the seller would take less than 500.


----------



## stevegalaxius

gtz said:


> Maybe there is something to gain. All 18 of my cores run within 10-12 degrees maxed out under heavy load. So if I disable my 83-85 c cores, I will still have the 80-83 core.
> 
> I am honestly surprised X299 chips have stayed expensive, even after alder lake launch. eBay has the 9980XE and 10980XE at 800+. But honestly you can just get a 7000 series and delid it, they is one on eBay for 520. I'm sure the seller would take less than 500.


When i disabled those two cores my package temperature in cinebench went from 95 to 70 and i could drop voltage and raise clock speed significantly without instability, i think 1.12v might even be undervolting it. it's not just about giving a little more thermal overhead, i think these chips may have been binned really conservatively so they could maximize core counts. The silicon lottery statistics put this 7940x at like the 10th percentile, lol. As in, intel could have sold this mediocre 7940x as a very nice 7920x but they would have lost $200 MSRP, and I guarantee someone at intel did the math on exactly how much money they would lose per wafer by doing that. The question is, did cascade lake suffer the same fate?

Alder lake has a lot of advantages due to being significantly newer but i don't think many people are jumping from x299 to alder lake. I'm expecting prices to drop when sapphire rapids HEDT comes out though.


----------



## rulik006

stevegalaxius said:


> Alder lake has a lot of advantages due to being significantly newer but i don't think many people are jumping from x299 to alder lake. I'm expecting prices to drop when sapphire rapids HEDT comes out though.


Sapphire Rapids HEDT will be expensive af and unpopular like TRX40, typical workstation for 3d/VFX stuff, maybe even without OC support
it will not be x299 successor, this gold era has ended with x299
Only hope for ES samples for cheap


----------



## tbob22

Finally redesigned and printed the brackets for the fan array.

Noticed some 7960x's on ebay for $299, could be a nice upgrade for those running 8-10 cores depending on workload.


----------



## gtz

tbob22 said:


> Finally redesigned and printed the brackets for the fan array.
> 
> Noticed some 7960x's on ebay for $299, could be a nice upgrade for those running 8-10 cores depending on workload.
> View attachment 2550579


Nice and clean. 

Yeah I have noticed cheap chips, but the boards are a lot harder to come by. I have yet to see any good deals anymore on amazon open box. Gone or the days of the sub 100 dollar giga or evga boards.


----------



## tbob22

Snagged an Arctic Freezer II 420mm for $70, also designed some new brackets for my P3. It is definitely a bump up from the D15, I think I'm really limited my the stock TIM now as the delta is now about 25c. Able to clock about half to 4.1 and the rest to 4.2-4.5ghz depending on the temps, the coolest core in P95 is about 60c (4.5ghz) while the hottest is 85c (4.1ghz), I noticed those same cores were also hot on the D15 but the cooler cores dropped by 10-15c.

Remounted a couple of times and same result, guess it's time to really think about delidding, maybe I'll get a cheap 7920x or 7900x to try it on first and then I'll also have a backup as this is my workstation just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Finally got the Rampage VI Encore setup with the 10980xe. Seems pretty capable. All bugs ironed out. Chased a driver issue on the chipset for a bit but got it sorted with an older driver.


----------



## Jacob tien

gtz said:


> [/引用]
> I am a x299 10940x 256GB 2080Ti, suitable for running games for more than two years. If you really want to use it for work, you'll still need more cores, like a 3950x or a processor with more cores for thread tearing. In terms of performance, it has a lifespan of at least five years. I think the next upgrade should be ten years from now.


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Finally got the Rampage VI Encore setup with the 10980xe. Seems pretty capable. All bugs ironed out. Chased a driver issue on the chipset for a bit but got it sorted with an older driver.


Sorry I never followed up, glad you got the system up and running. What case did you end up using. 

I have been busy with life for the past few months. Between the house remodel/repairs and settling in a new job I have been pretty busy and kinda put this hobby on the back burner. But things are finally settled down. I finally put my main PC back together after months of being torn down.


----------



## D-EJ915

Asus released a new bios the other day, not powered my X299 stuff up for a while so not tried it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

gtz said:


> Sorry I never followed up, glad you got the system up and running. What case did you end up using.
> 
> I have been busy with life for the past few months. Between the house remodel/repairs and settling in a new job I have been pretty busy and kinda put this hobby on the back burner. But things are finally settled down. I finally put my main PC back together after months of being torn down.


Life gets busy. I remodeled a house this year and went to sell it but the rise in interest rates have killed the market so now I have an airbnb I guess. Need to furnish it and get it listed. That and the war I am waging with squash bugs in my garden leave little time. But I did manage to get a waterblock on my 3090ti last night and get the living room PC up and running again.

The setup I got from you is in my office in a Caselabs S8 with a pedestal. I went with an EK Velocity waterblock on the 10980xe. Paired with two Titan XP cards and 128gb B die. It does well in most scenarios except Cyberpunk 2077. The 3090ti makes short work of that game though.


----------



## gtz

I could not stay away.










I'll be back soon, with a new X299 system.


----------



## gtz

This board will be paired with a 7960X and 64GB of RAM. I got lucky on the RAM, ebay had a listing of my old 64GB kit of b die 3200 CL15-15-15. Picked it up for for 200, hopefully it will OC like my old kit. I was not planning on getting a high core count, was prob going to settle for a 7920X. But seeing how much they dropped in price I went for the 7960X, a Chinese retailer countered my 200 dollar offer with 240 and I went for it.

Don't know if I will be keeping my 12900KF/Z690 Master/32GB DDR5. Prob let it go.


----------



## Dagamus NM

gtz said:


> This board will be paired with a 7960X and 64GB of RAM. I got lucky on the RAM, ebay had a listing of my old 64GB kit of b die 3200 CL15-15-15. Picked it up for for 200, hopefully it will OC like my old kit. I was not planning on getting a high core count, was prob going to settle for a 7920X. But seeing how much they dropped in price I went for the 7960X, a Chinese retailer countered my 200 dollar offer with 240 and I went for it.
> 
> Don't know if I will be keeping my 12900KF/Z690 Master/32GB DDR5. Prob let it go.


Nice hustling sir.


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Nice hustling sir.


Thank you

I just love this platform, I have tried Ryzen 5000 and Intel 12000 series and always come back. This will probably end up being my son's rig, he is getting a little older and is always on sisters pc. Will probably transition once sapphire rapids comes out. Whether in HEDT or workstation, just want to see what 16 or 24 golden cove cores can do. I have my Phanteks case with the 3 rads ready for whatever comes out this fall/winter. I know that some TRX80 Threadripper motherboards already allow memory and core oc options so hopefully once the 50X5WX series come out to market outside of IBM and Dell I might snag one.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Whatever comes out this fall/winter is going to be $$$. I keep telling myself that I won't have more than one workstation build and the rest can be gaming builds but that hasn't worked out. Currently sitting on 3 x99s and 2 x299s. lol


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

@gtz

Nice pickups!

Still using that 32c15 64GB with your old 5900X (put it in a Proart Creator though).



Dagamus NM said:


> *Whatever comes out this fall/winter is going to be $$$.* I keep telling myself that I won't have more than one workstation build and the rest can be gaming builds but that hasn't worked out. *Currently sitting on 3 x99s and 2 x299s.* lol


I'm scared to see what prices are going to be like across the board for the next gen of stuff (especially on release).

And heck yea! I've still got some X299 stuff (and a bunch of 1150 and earlier stuff).


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> Whatever comes out this fall/winter is going to be $$$. I keep telling myself that I won't have more than one workstation build and the rest can be gaming builds but that hasn't worked out. Currently sitting on 3 x99s and 2 x299s. lol


I have a nest egg built, but still worried on prices. Hoping the entry boards start around 1k and the entry cpu 10 or 12 core 1k. Again that is if Intel decides to even release it. Thinking Intel would at the very least release something like the single socket w series cascade lake. We will see.

I don't think 13th gen is bringing anything new, according to rumors the 13900k will still be 8 cores with 16 small cores vs the 8 on the 12900k. 



Jedi Mind Trick said:


> @gtz
> 
> Nice pickups!
> 
> Still using that 32c15 64GB with your old 5900X (put it in a Proart Creator though).
> 
> 
> I'm scared to see what prices are going to be like across the board for the next gen of stuff (especially on release).
> 
> And heck yea! I've still got some X299 stuff (and a bunch of 1150 and earlier stuff).


I actually almost bought the WRX80 version of the pro art, but no BIOS has been released for it to allow overclocking. Its always available open box at Amazon. But could not see myself buying a 3955WX as a place holder for 1100 until I get a 5000WX.

Was going to get the 3175X since they dropped as low as 700 but the boards shot up.


----------



## gtz

So I received the ram today and was a bit disappointed. Did not get what was described. I got the kit but was 3000 CL14 vs 3200CL15 (which I knew was b die). I emailed the seller and he apologized and said he thought both kits were the same. All 8 sticks ran fine at 3200CL15 with his threadripper system. I asked him if he could ship me the correct set. Seller stated he already sold it and will refund me. I told him let me test it first and will get back to him.

Well anyway, GSkill Trident Z Circa 2017-2018 3000 CL14 is also b die. I don't have the CPU from China yet but tested it real fast on my daughter's Ryzen system and booted up to 3466 CL14 flat with 360 trfc at 1.35 volts










So long story short, keeping the ram and anybody looking for cheap 16gb sticks of b die 3000 CL14 flat is also an option.


----------



## gtz

Well ****!!!! I accidentally bought a 10980XE!!!!! Placed a bid and did not think I was going to win, 600 bucks. If anybody wants a cheap 7960X let me know, I am just going to use it to flash the the EVGA board since those don't come with a BIOS flashback button. I should have it soon, just got released from customs and is in a USPS distribution center in New Jersey.


----------



## dagget3450

gtz said:


> Well ****!!!! I accidentally bought a 10980XE!!!!! Placed a bid and did not think I was going to win, 600 bucks. If anybody wants a cheap 7960X let me know, I am just going to use it to flash the the EVGA board since those don't come with a BIOS flashback button. I should have it soon, just got released from customs and is in a USPS distribution center in New Jersey.
> 
> View attachment 2568749
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568750


Lol, so I take it you just rebuild PC once a week? You had a 12900k setup? Do you have multiple builds or just one?


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> Lol, so I take it you just rebuild PC once a week? You had a 12900k setup? Do you have multiple builds or just one?


It's looking that way lol. Believe it or not I went a few months without turning on my main rig, sold my original 12900KF for a a killing since it has a great clocker and had a SP rating of 100+ on the p cores (don't remember exact number anymore). But once I sold it I left the PC not assembled for months. Had no motivation to put it together even after I bought a second 12900KF. Had a lot of stuff going on so pc stuff did not interest me. 

This will eventually become my son's pc and I will move on to whatever hedt platform Intel or AMD release. Just a little worried, this will probably be my first X299 build that won't be on custom water. So we will see how that pans out.


----------



## gtz

Received the 10980XE today, and I also ordered a open box Asus Strix II board from Amazon and that is already out for delivery. 

The 7960X is still not here, but I will pair it with the EVGA X299 Micro 2 and either do a build with it or sell it.


----------



## gtz

So got everything running, the X299 Asus Strix II is like a mini Rampage, even has the little OLED display like the rampage. Will OC thru out the week, as long as I can get 3600 CL14 on the RAM and 4.4ish on the CPU I will be happy. If I could keep the vcore between 1.1-1.15 I should be able to cool it with this cheapo 280mm AIO I got from Amazon.



















I also got the 7960X today, will test it with the Micro2 and sell it. The only thing I don't like about the 7960X is that it is rough, it is missing a few gold pads where it makes contact with the pins. But I contacted the seller and assured me it works and all his samples are similar condition. So we will see.


----------



## dagget3450

I recently put my 7940x back together and i hate to sell it off. I love the workstation mainboards, this case x299 WU8. I think i will keep this and my 5900x as my main game boxes/work stations and sell off my others. That is unless i can get a b660 mortar max or b660m pg riptide mobo in the US for my 12400f and OC it. 

I have a pro ws x570-ace workstation mobo on my 5900x. Good deals are coming with the fall of the markets, but money is getting tight as well. 

Dilemmas...


----------



## gtz

dagget3450 said:


> I recently put my 7940x back together and i hate to sell it off. I love the workstation mainboards, this case x299 WU8. I think i will keep this and my 5900x as my main game boxes/work stations and sell off my others. That is unless i can get a b660 mortar max or b660m pg riptide mobo in the US for my 12400f and OC it.
> 
> I have a pro ws x570-ace workstation mobo on my 5900x. Good deals are coming with the fall of the markets, but money is getting tight as well.
> 
> Dilemmas...


I don't want the market to go down but these prices are just ridiculous. GPUs are finally getting back to normal (well MSRP, or a little below it). Since I sold my 6900XT (thanks again @Jedi Mind Trick!!), I am looking for a normal size GPU. Like reference size or founders edition, tired of these big ass gpus. They look nice but don't fit in normal sized cases, especially once you put a front mounted AIO. Looking for a cheap FE2080Ti or reference RX6800 to hold me over until early next year. I purchased a cheap RTX2070Super, and surprisingly it does pretty well. It impressed me, performs very close to a 3060Ti for 2/3rds of the price. Ran timespy and scored 11K without even reaching 65c on the stock cooler. Since it is the same pcb as the 2080ti I might just shunt mod it and see how it does.


----------



## gtz

Decided to spend my free time today testing the EVGA/7960X. Just wanted to make sure everything work flawlessly before I sell it. But tomorrow I will start tweaking and overclocking the 10980XE.


----------



## Dagamus NM

gtz said:


> Decided to spend my free time today testing the EVGA/7960X. Just wanted to make sure everything work flawlessly before I sell it. But tomorrow I will start tweaking and overclocking the 10980XE.


I might just have to get that 7960X setup from you.


----------



## gtz

Dagamus NM said:


> I might just have to get that 7960X setup from you.


Since you bought from me before it will 275 shipped to you sir!!!!!









[For Sale] Intel Core i9 7960X/EVGA X299 Micro 2...


For sale is a CPU/motherboard combo. Asking 315 shipped. I am also willing to part, below are the prices for the individual items. Intel Core i9 7960X 16 core/32 thread socket 2066 CPU - 225 shipped. EVGA X299 Micro 2 mATX Motherboard - 115 shipped Purchased both items recently for a project...




www.overclock.net


----------



## gtz

So I'm off to the races, have everything set up.

I also have a new GPU, overall really happy with how everything came out. Also the 60 dollar AIO is impressive, handles a 10980XE with a all core overclock of 4.5 (with hyperthreading). A little on the hot side but it handled it, after a 10min load the hottest core peaked at 94c. I also managed to snag a reference RX6800, and it is not oversized. I really liked the Sapphire 6900XT and XFX 6800XT but damn are they big GPUs. Neither of those two GPUs would have fit in this case with the AIO in the front. Reference 6900XT used are still around 750 and cheapest reference 6800XT was 650. Could not see myself paying that much for those. Ideally I wanted a Founders Edition 3080Ti or a XC3 EVGA 3090 since those are not huge as well but still over 800 bucks. So I thought to myself my best bet is a founder edition 2080Ti, but those are not as cheap used. Cheapest I saw was 550. But with Zotac selling new 2080Tis Amp Maxx for 470 with 2 year warranty I could not get myself to pay over 500 for a used FE 2080ti. Then I saw RX6800s were priced decently, and I won one for 460.

Will post all my screenies tomorrow.


----------



## gtz

I have the 8th highest graphics score in timespy for the RX6800!!!!!


----------



## fra z

Hi - Lots of posts in this thread - I'll keep it short as possible - When VRM's started to improve - AsRock X299 Taichi XE - Some of the boards are really good - and being able to use 12 | 14 | 16 | 18 Core CPU's is a plus over X99 - Stability is very good too for some people so if a system is setup well enough it will or may be as good as having X570 although X570 CPU's get bigger numbers.

In time I'll find out all the pro's and cons in real world use between X570 & X299 - Having to delid etc.... and go to extra lengths is a pain but worth it


----------



## KCDC

I recently had to build another render node for a project that came in, needed more render power than I had, so needed to fit one in the budget. Render farms/cloud rendering is still too expensive by comparison, I only use it as an emergency. Luckily I kept a couple x299 boards for either this or as backup and quickly built a 10920x/x299 dark 64gb/3200 node. Unfortunately deadlines on this didn't exactly line up with 4090 release, but was fortunate enough to at least take advantage of price drops, so added two 3090tis to my workstation and threw the 3090s on this node. build took no time, it hasnt crashed once while 24/7 rendering on water. I won't be getting threadripper pro or changing platforms for a while, it's always been solid and stable provided I don't get too crazy on the settings for production work. I even still use a VROC raid 0 for local 4k sequences, which matches pcie nvme 4.0 speeds, I guess that's technically future proof. I had two 2080tis sandwiched in the middle, hence that gap. performance/power draw wasn't worth it, so they came out. will be adjusting over the weekend for 4 slot to add the nvlink bridge for pooled vram.

Most of the parts were leftovers/backup except for the case, cpu and rads


----------

